# Biker aus Leipzig - Teil 2



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Frey (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi peoples,
ich suche mal ein paar Biker aus LE!
Um eben nicht immer alleine trainieren zu müssen!
Also gebt mal becheid!
Infos zu mir gibts unter www.freymtb.de!
cya Frey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riwa2606 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute...

falls ihr jemanden kennt der ein GT Ruckus DJ 2007 kaufen möchte meldet euch bitte bei mir.....

Preis: 550  auf VB

Angaben : 

Gabel : Rock Shox Pike 327 ( 140 mm )
*Rahmen*: GT Ruckus 6061 Aluminium Design mit Dirt Jump Geometry, ISCG Mount
*Schaltwerk*: Sram SX-7
*Schaltgriffe*: Sram X-7
*Kurbelgarnitur*: Truvativ Hussefelt DH
*Innenlager*: Truvativ Howitzer XR
*Vorderradbremse*: Hayes Sole, hydraulische Disc ( momentan abgebaut weil ich noch ein Adapter besorgen muss )
*Hinterradbremse*: Hayes Sole, hydraulische Disc
*Bremshebel*: Hayes Sole
Felgen : Sun Rims Single Track
Steckachse vorn und hinten.....


Fotos findet ihr in meinem Album....


----------



## der12te (3. Dezember 2009)

Die Trails im Auewald werden seit neuesten vom Wanderverein beschildert - Klasse Sache! - erst am Floßgraben und jetzt auch an der neuen Linie (Quereinstieg).
Bei dem Laub sind die roten Dreiecke (Sportwanderung) echt hilfreich.
Waldarbeiten gehen nicht weiter Richtung Markkleeberg, der Reitweg ist die Grenze.


----------



## bigzet (3. Dezember 2009)

@ der12te
wo gibt es einen schönen einstieg zu den trails im auewald, hört sich ganz gut an...


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Dezember 2009)

. ...


----------



## bigzet (4. Dezember 2009)

das ist aber einsatz...
wo kommt man denn schön auf den trail, ungefähr....


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Dezember 2009)

...


----------



## bigzet (5. Dezember 2009)

schön geschrieben, aber klar ist nix
wenn du nächste woche zeit hättest könnten wir ja mal zusammen ne runde drehen.
bin sonst immer nur auf eigener faust unterwegs, wird irgendwann langweilig...
ich hab die gesamte kommende woche nachtschicht, könnt also tagsüber pedallieren.
also, bei zeit und interesse kannste dich ja nochmal melden....
schönen tag noch


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Dezember 2009)

...


----------



## bigzet (5. Dezember 2009)

danke für die skizze, das macht das etwas leichter...
bdo behalt ich mal im auge, würde mich am montag nochmal melden. was wird denn da in der regel gefahren?
licht und helm ist selbstverständlich immer mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. Dezember 2009)

...


----------



## bigzet (6. Dezember 2009)

das passt doch, schöne runden...
würde mich morgen nochmal melden.
angenehmen sonntag noch...


----------



## Shambler (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

der letzte Eintrag vom 6.12.2009 .. habt Ihr jetzt eine winterliche Ruhephase eingelegt?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. Dezember 2009)

Nöööö!

Ist heute jemand am BDO?


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2009)

...


----------



## Shambler (30. Dezember 2009)

Diese Eislachen in der Aue sind schon gefährlich - ich bin gestern mehrmals abgestiegen, da ich erst seit 3 Tagen mit Klickpedalen fahre und mir daher die Gefahr zu groß ist, mich aufs Gesicht  zu legen.

Ich wünsche auch allen hier einen guten Rutsch, frei von Arztbesuchen aufgrund unsachgemäßer Sprengstoffexperimente und ein gesundes neues Jahr 2010 -Es kann ja nur besser weden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. Dezember 2009)

Wir waren dann gestern immerhin drei.

War überrascht, dass überhaupt jemand kam.


Dann allen einen guten Rutsch!

Man sieht/ liest sich im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## *Yvi* (5. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wünsche noch allen ein gesundes neues Jahr, vorallem mit vielen geilen Biketagen. Man sieht sich sicher nächsten Dienstag wieder. Bis dahin geile Tage im Schnee ;-)


----------



## TAL (6. Januar 2010)

Ebenfalls allen ein gesundes neues Jahr insbesondere mit vielen Fahrgelegenheiten (von denen ich vergangenes Jahr leider zu wenige hatte).


----------



## Dirtpark-Mimo (9. Januar 2010)

*www.dirtpark-mimo.wg.vu*


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2010)

..


----------



## Dirtpark-Mimo (9. Januar 2010)

Dienstag? Nee xD
bis März wird nichts gemacht!
wir gehn ins he!zhaus.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo ich grüsse euch , lang nicht mehr hier gewesen.
Ich habe da ein problem und zwar ist mir die kunststoffschale von einem 4 Kant innenlager im Montagezahnbereich teilweise weggebrochen, das ding ist raus aber ich bräuchte ersatz.
Um mir nicht ein komplett neues lager zu kaufen, weil der rest von dem ding geht nicht aus dem rahmen raus, wollte ich einfach mal fragen,  OBJEMAND VON EUCH ZUFÄLLIG SOLCH EINE SCHALE BZW EIN LAGER MIT SCHALE RUMLIEGEN HAT ?

Ich bin gerne bereit 2 bis 3 euro dafür zu berappen, und fals jemand noch ein paar alte felgenbremsen für günstig wegzugeben hätte fänd ich as total klasse.


----------



## TAL (30. Januar 2010)

Also solch eine Schale hab ich leider nicht, aber mit den Felgenbremsen könnte ich dir weiterhelfen. Brauchst du V-Brakes oder Cantis?


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (30. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Rückantwort, Felgenbremsen hab ich seit heute früh, hab mich entschlossen shimano alivio Y-Brakes zu kaufen 12 euro das paar.
Ich habe das bei Ebay schon gesucht selbst für gebrauchte incl versand sind da schnell mal 8 bis 10 euro weg, dafür das man dann noch die bremsschuhe wechseln muss, ist das schon so eine gute lösung gewesen.
Dazu noch ein Lager für 6 euro, dann kann ich wenigsten dieses Infocus wieder in stand setzen, den das will ich verkaufen.

Eine Kunstoffschale für ein Vierkant bräuchte ich dennoch um das neue zu komplettieren


----------



## TAL (30. Januar 2010)

Schade, ich hätte dir die Y-Brakes für nen 5er gegeben. Liegen bei mir eh nur rum. Tja, wer halt nicht gleich antwortet. Wollt schon gestern Abend schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2010)

...


----------



## TAL (31. Januar 2010)

Mach mich nur neidisch 

Aber im Ernst, nicht nur eine wunderschöne Gegend und tolles Terrain zum Biken, auch der Fotograf hat die gewaltige Natur im Verhältnis zu uns "kleinen" Menschen schön rausgestellt.

Ich hoffe mal, dass das Wetter bald mal Richtung tauen und trockenere Gegebenheiten wechselt.


----------



## Comp (31. Januar 2010)

Hay

Ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Trail im Auenwald.

Meint ihr jetzt den Scherbelberg oder gibts da jetzt direkt im Auenwald noch eine Fahrradstrecke oder meint ihr jetzt nur die normalen Wege 

Danny ;D


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2010)

...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (31. Januar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bild von letzter Woche


 ach schön! Erinnnerungen werden wach  Na willkommen zurück in der Realität der Tieflandsbucht


----------



## LH_DJ (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Wilhelm,
also Hand wieder in Ordnung? Wo seid ihr denn dort? Sieht gut aus. Will dieses Jahr öfter Di oder Do dabei sein, hab Volleyball dafür aufgegeben. Noch macht es nur nicht wirklich Spaß.
Bis später.....
Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## TAL (1. Februar 2010)

Was soll man da noch groß zu sagen: Wunderschöne Eindrücke!


----------



## wrangler89 (2. Februar 2010)

Moin,
Thema Bremse
Hab für meine Frau einen guten SDprick- Stahlrahmen aufgebaut (nich lachen, wiegt 13kg komplett!). 
Leider stammt der aus ´ner Zeit, wo es nur Cantis gab. Was anderes passt leider nicht ans Hinterrad. Vorn konnt ich wenigstens auf eine V- Brake umrüsten. Kennt jemand einen Rahmenschweisser, der mir ordentlich eine Aufnahme für eine Scheibenbremse an den Rahmen braten kann?
BDO und Rotor schütteln nur mit dem Kopf.
Nur mit der Canti will ich ungern meine Frau in die Berge lassen...

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAL (2. Februar 2010)

Also da wirst du wenig Glück haben. Keiner wird die Haftung für Schäden oder dadurch verursachte Verletzungen an Personen übernehmen.


----------



## wrangler89 (3. Februar 2010)

Mmh,
gibt es dann ein paar Beläge, mit denen ich die wirkung der Canti so beeinflussen kann, das die den Namen Bremse verdient?
Mit meinen 78 kg Kampfgewicht krieg ich das Hinterrad nich zum blockieren
Bei meiner Frau sind es zwar 20 weniger, aber ich hab da so meine Bedenken. 
Oder bin ich von meiner Scheibenbremse verwöhnt?

cu


----------



## TAL (3. Februar 2010)

Also letzteres wird wohl eher der Fall sein. Einmal ordentliche Scheiben und man möchte nichts anderes mehr fahren.

Für eine bessere Bremswirkung, vor allem aber um lästiges Quietschen zu vermeiden, habe ich die Bremsklötzer regelmäßig mit Schmirgelpapier angeraut. Versuch das mal, ansonsten hilft nur


----------



## wrangler89 (4. Februar 2010)

Na gut, ich werd versuchen mich damit abzufinden

Bis später


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## der12te (8. Februar 2010)

Weiss ja nich wo du da rumkurbelst, aber bei mir war offe Fockeberg und im Auewald grad alles vereist und ich hatte meine Schlittschuh vergessen. Der Bikespass blieb da auf eis, oder sollte ich die slicks mal wechseln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (8. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin grad voll begeistert vom Zustand der Trails


 ...naja, hab mich heut 2mal abrupt auf die gesäßhälfte gelegt ... ohne spikes is das etwas anners... Bis morgen abend dann!


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (13. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nachdem es ja gestern abend am Luppendamm so ätzend


 ...nicht nur am Do., vorhin auch  Fährste morgen (nachmittag) ?


----------



## wildbiker (13. Februar 2010)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Thema Bremse
> Hab für meine Frau einen guten SDprick- Stahlrahmen aufgebaut (nich lachen, wiegt 13kg komplett!).
> Leider stammt der aus ´ner Zeit, wo es nur Cantis gab. Was anderes passt leider nicht ans Hinterrad. Vorn konnt ich wenigstens auf eine V- Brake umrüsten. Kennt jemand einen Rahmenschweisser, der mir ordentlich eine Aufnahme für eine Scheibenbremse an den Rahmen braten kann?
> ...



Cantis speziell Avid Single Digit 7, können auch gut sein. 05/2009 nen schicken Abflug übern Lenker gemacht - Fazit Gipsarm. Wiege nur 70 kg.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2010)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> ...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (13. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Vormittag ab um 11:00 Kulki denk ich mal.


 ne, dann nicht, da penn' ich wochenendbedingt noch


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. Februar 2010)

Gestern war es eher besch....


----------



## wrangler89 (21. Februar 2010)

Ja, 
war heut am Cossi/ Zwenkauer gut zu fahren.
Es geht aufwärts


----------



## morph027 (21. Februar 2010)

1. abonniert 

2. Spikes wären schon ne tolle Sache, Fockeberg der Anfang zum Schwung holen ist ja fast wie in Vancouver für die Bobs


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. Februar 2010)

M.R. schrieb:


> Gestern war es eher besch....


 ...dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## TAL (22. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab mich bei den Bodenverhältnissen außer zum Einkaufen auf geteerten Wegen noch nicht ins Terrain gewagt.

Aber so langsam zucken die Beine, zumal sich meine Freundin jetzt nen schönes Tomac Snyper gekauft hat und wir endlich mal raus wollen.


----------



## custos2003 (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Ich bin noch bissle neu im schönen Leipzig und habe jetzt wo das wetter endlich besser geworden ist bock mal zu schaun wo man in und um Leipzig bissle rum heitzen kann. Also vllt hat ja jemand mal bock mit mir durch die botanik zu fahren. 

ich weiß aber leider auch nicht was es hier nu so überhaupt gibt. aber so paar Trails im Wald oder so was in dieser Preisklasse wäre schon ganz cool.

Also bitte keine Scheu meldet euch bitte. Am besten noch heute oder morgen denn das Wetter soll ja am 25 sehr gut werden.

Ich danke euch im Voraus.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## custos2003 (25. Februar 2010)

Ehm ja cool können wir machen, würde auch 13:30 oder 14 Uhr gehen? wo können wir uns da treffen? ich wohne zentrumsnah. wie isn die Strecke so ehr flach lastig oder ehr hüglich, komm ich da mit Singlespeed hin oder wäre Schaltung jetzt besser? Problem ist ich hab eben nen Singlespeed mit halbwegs geländetauglichem Profil oder eben nen Rad mit Schaltung aber eben Straßenbereifung. 


Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt. (25. Februar 2010)

ich will auch mitspielen! 13uhr; 13.30uhr; 14uhr - egal. ich komm mit, wenns passt. allerdings habe ich umzugsbedingt vorerst nicht mein komplettes fahrradbekleidungssortiment vorrätig - auch egal. denn fahrrad ist da, ich bin da, sonne scheint...

Bis dann?


----------



## custos2003 (25. Februar 2010)

Ja ich würde och mit aber weiß nich wo ich hin muss. wäre cool wenn man sich treffen könnte.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## custos2003 (25. Februar 2010)

Mir wäre der Schleußiger Weg lieber, der sieht im Google allerdings recht lang aus, gibs da nen Fixpunkt?

ciao


----------



## matt. (25. Februar 2010)

ich bin am schleussiger weg, wo genau die "westliche fußgängerampel ist" - i dont know. treff 13uhr schleußiger weg/ecke .......? gruß und bis dahin. M.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## custos2003 (25. Februar 2010)

13:30 +/- 10 min Schleußiger weg wie beschrieben.


----------



## matt. (25. Februar 2010)

ich zieh mich nu an, starte danach direkt und sollte es bis 13uhr geschafft haben (+max 10min). bis gleich


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## custos2003 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leipzig,

Ich hätte Montag bock bissle mit Rad durch die Kante zu fahren, ich keen mich aber noch nicht alt zu gut aus. Deshalb wäre es super wenn jemand mir paar Sachen zeigen könnte. Cool wäre so was wie Forstwege eben bissle Gelände.

am besten wäre es für mich so später Vormittag - Mittag - früher Nachmittag.

Also dann, meldet euch.


----------



## matt. (27. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Juti. ...
> 
> 13:15 !!!!
> 
> PS die Flut aufm Radweg.... meine Socken hielten aber dicht !



da biste durchgefahren!? na du kennst ja die wege....


----------



## wrangler89 (27. Februar 2010)

@custos
hätte Mo zwischen 11 und 13 Zeit und Bock zu fahren.
Kurve im Südraum (Cossi/ Zwenkauer See) rum. Wenn Du willst...
cu Volker


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Juti. ...
> 
> 13:15 !!!!
> 
> PS die Flut aufm Radweg.... meine Socken hielten aber dicht !




Welchen Radweg meinst Du denn?

Ich wollte heute an der Eisenbahnbrücke rüber zur Halde. Da war nix zu machen.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Kaprado (28. Februar 2010)

Ich habe die Zeit dazwischen gewählt...


----------



## wrangler89 (28. Februar 2010)

Es wird heller, Regen ist (hoffentlich) vorbei,
Raus jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Shambler (28. Februar 2010)

Eine Schlammprobe haben wir bereits gestern genommen. Kreuz und Quer durch den Auenwald, mit Zwischenstation Schlohbachs Hof. 

Lindenaundorf - Auenwald - Lindenandorf ca. 25 km

Die 25 km kamen uns dann aber auch wie 50 km vor, im Schlamm hält halt ständig jemand das Rad fest


----------



## wrangler89 (28. Februar 2010)

Ja, dem kann ich nur zustimmen, sind gerade rein. Dreck an sich is nicht so dramatisch. Halt nur die Kraft im Schmodder...


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (3. März 2010)

...war angenehm "trocken" am Dienstag... hätt' ich nicht gedacht! Geht also ganz gut... bis morgen abend dann...


----------



## morph027 (3. März 2010)

Find es auch mittlerweile ordentlich fahrbar. War schon jemand in der MiMo? Wie siehts dort aus?


----------



## bigzet (4. März 2010)

war gestern früh in der mimo, alles fahrbar....
nur der weg an der parthe war extrem nass und schlammig, aber so solls ja auch sein


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2010)

...


----------



## Kaprado (5. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Falls hier ein Neuling noch eine Führung durch die Trails braucht, ich fahr morgen Störmthaler Tagebau und ggfs. noch Cospudi Trails, so 3-4h SSP, und schau dann um 11:00 mal an der Ampel Schleussiger Weg vorbei.



Wann geht es los? Wieviele km muss ich da rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2010)

...


----------



## TAL (6. März 2010)

Super Bild! Gefällt mir. Schön "verschneete" Felgen 
Ich warte auf besseres Wetter


----------



## bigzet (6. März 2010)

@cxfahrer 
da hab ich wohl vorhin deine reifenspuren im schnee gesehen... schönes bild


----------



## Kaprado (6. März 2010)

Ich bin dann aufgrund des vielen Schnee laufen gegangen, jetzt lieg ich mit 39° Fieber lang.


----------



## Schlammi (7. März 2010)

Dank an cxfahrer für das schöne Bild, es hat mich motiviert heute Vormittag eine Runde zum Zwenkauer See zu drehen. Habe keinen Meter bereut.


----------



## LH_DJ (8. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,
die BDO- Runde dienstags jetzt immer 18:00 oder 18:30? Will mich morgen mal aufraffen.
Bis morgen.....

Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2010)

..


----------



## matt. (17. März 2010)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne kleine Mittagsrunde?


----------



## TAL (17. März 2010)

Wohin und wie lang? Hab nen 2,35er Profil, deswegen frag ich lieber


----------



## matt. (17. März 2010)

Mist, und ich hab nur 2,25er... ob es da was wird!? hast ne pn


----------



## TAL (17. März 2010)

Habe irgendwie keine PN (noch nicht)...


----------



## matt. (17. März 2010)

hab dir grad nochmal eine geschickt; was ist denn da los? naja, dann eben so. gegen 12 treff irgendwo ecke bayrischer bhf und dann richtung süden rollen. will nix wildes fahren; rolle eben. und ein paar wege erforschen. eine spaß-runde eben. alles in allen so ca 2-3stunden. ok?


----------



## wrangler89 (18. März 2010)

Hi,
hat jemad Lust zu ´ner Feierabendrunde?


----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2010)

...


----------



## bigzet (18. März 2010)

war auch grad am zwenkauer...
das wetter muss man einfach nutzen.

@cxfahrer
weiste wann das ausgestrahlt werden soll?


----------



## custos2003 (21. März 2010)

Hi, 

wollt fragen, ob morgen oder / und übermorgen jemand Lust hat, mit mir biken zu gehen, vllt paar Trails erforschen oder vllt hat jemand Zeit, der mir paar Trails zeigen kann, bin leider noch nicht viel rum gekommen in Leipzig. Die Zeit ist mir egal.

Also einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (21. März 2010)

anrufen
Nummer haste ja


----------



## scarpe (21. März 2010)

Hi, ich würde mich auch gerne anschließen. Habe morgen den ganzen Tag über Zeit und auch bei einer längeren Tour dabei.
Ich komm aus Dresden und bin jetzt für die Woche in Markkleeberg.
Gruß, Max


----------



## wrangler89 (22. März 2010)

Also ich hätte von 12- 14 Zeit.
Wegen Treffen einfach anrufen- bin vorher noch unterwegs.

cu


----------



## morph027 (23. März 2010)

Wem hab ich heute gegen 3 Windschatten von der Rennbahn bis zu einer der Elsterbrücken spenden dürfen?  Sorry, war kurz angebunden, musste meine Tochter von der Tagesmutter holen.


----------



## bigzet (24. März 2010)

schönes radel haste da
war nur schon ganz schön platt gewesen, störmthaler...
na hoffentlich haste das noch pünktlich geschafft


----------



## morph027 (24. März 2010)

bigzet schrieb:


> schönes radel haste da



Dito! Ich leg immer den Fockeberg auf meinen Heimweg, da hab ich wohl etwas Zeit verspielt  Hat aber noch gereicht.


----------



## bigzet (24. März 2010)

wollt nur mal sagen das ich morgen vormittag gegen 9-10uhr ne runde fahren wollte.
even ne runde um den zwenkauer, bin da aber offen.
hat jemand lust bzw zeit?
schönen abend noch...


----------



## Metrum (25. März 2010)

Moin!

ich habe zwar keine Zeit - aber wie lang ist eigentlich ne Runde um den Zwenkauer? Bin bisher immer nur ein Stück davon gefahren wenn ich vom Markkleeberger aus zum Cossi bin. War gestern auf der Verbindung zwischen Zwenkauer und Cossi arg schlammig, so dass ich mit den Larssen TT dann wieder erstmal ne viertel Stunde Kies in die Fresse bekommen habe.
Dir trotzdem viel Spaß bei Deiner Runde, ist ja jetzt schon megageiles Wetter .


----------



## wrangler89 (25. März 2010)

wer hat sich denn vorhin in Knauthain im Konsum ein Eis geholt ( blaues GT)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (25. März 2010)

Soho Jungs - auch wenn es non-bike ist passt es doch perfekt hier rein

Ich hab, quasi ab sofort, eine Wohnung abzugeben.

85m², super zentrale Lage (hinterm Hotel Fürstenhof am Goerdelerring) - 5 Fußminuten bis zum Zoo/Rosenthal/Hauptbahnhof/Zentrum, EG, Einbauküche, Balkon - 500 Euro warm (inkl. EBK)

Drei Möbelstücke die nicht mit umziehen sind auch zu verkaufen:

Echtleder Eckcouch, Dunkelgrün, beide Seiten gleich lang inkl. Sitzhocker - VHB
IKEA Fjelldal Hochbett, massive Birke, noch keine 2 Jahre jung - VHB
Nestler Florett S NC A0 übergröße Zeichenbrett mit Mutoh Beschriftungsgerät - VHB

Besichtigung ist jederzeit nach Absprache möglich


----------



## Metrum (26. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche jemanden der mir gern ein Laufrad zentrieren möchte. Habe mir hier im Markt einen LRS gekauft und der Verkäufer hat leider vergessen zu erwähnen dass das Hinterrad einen respektablen Schlag hat . Ich habe auch keine Lust mich selbst daran zu versuchen - dazu ist mein Leben zu ausgefüllt!


----------



## morph027 (26. März 2010)

Kommt drauf an, was ein respektabler Schlag ist. Nicht, dass da ne neue Felge notwendig ist. Falls das hier aus dem Bikemarkt ist, würd ich erst mal in die Richtung schauen, zumindest wenn er das nicht erwähnt hat. Ich hab beste Zentriererfahrungen bei den Jungs aus der Speiche (Gohlis) gemacht, schon 3 selbst eingespeichte Räder fertig machen lassen, bei 2 war kein nachspannen notwendig, das dritte fährt sich auch schön steif (schaff ich erst demnächst mal vorbei). Hat jeweils 15 EUR gekostet, ist ein ordentlicher Preis, da man an einem nicht nur nachzuspannenden LR schon deutlich länger arbeitet.


----------



## Kaprado (26. März 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche jemanden der mir gern ein Laufrad zentrieren möchte. Habe mir hier im Markt einen LRS gekauft und der Verkäufer hat leider vergessen zu erwähnen dass das Hinterrad einen respektablen Schlag hat . Ich habe auch keine Lust mich selbst daran zu versuchen - dazu ist mein Leben zu ausgefüllt!



http://www.fahrradservice-heine.de/

Ist sozusagen mein Laden um die Ecke, finde ich irgendwie besser als Speiche oder BDO. Ich glaube fürs zentrieren nimmt Erik so 5 Euro. Ich kann es dir später genau sagen, da ich gerade mein HR ausgebaut habe um es dort hinzubringen.


----------



## Metrum (26. März 2010)

Jaja, das ist hier aus dem Bikemarkt und das Problem ist dass er sich schon die ganze Zeit nicht meldet, obwohl ich ihn schon zigmal angeschrieben hatte, da es auch ewig dauerte bis der LRS hier ankam. Naja, nun war er da und ich dachte scheiß drauf, verzeih ihm einfach (bin ja nicht nachtragend und auch nicht immer der Schnellste). Also ich will damit sagen dass ich den noch mal zu fassen bekomme bezweifel ich. Man sollte auch vorher Profile lesen und keinen Deal mit nem Schüler machen. Zumindest ich mach es nicht mehr!


----------



## Metrum (26. März 2010)

Danke für die Tipps! Der Heine klingt ja gut - solange man nicht den Link öffnet und sieht dass der Ort nun nicht gerade an Markkleeberg grenzt.
Schade!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (26. März 2010)

So geht es mir hier im Norden immer. Im Süden steppt der Bär und hier ist tote Hose. :/


----------



## Metrum (26. März 2010)

Ja - man kann nicht alles haben! 
Aber da fahr ich lieber mit nem Schlag als dass ich in den Norden ziehen müsste!!!! 
Na am Ende lande ich eh wieder im BDO, nur blöd dass ich erst gestern dort war um mir Latexschläuche für den LRS zu kaufen und ne Kassette. Hätte ich Idiot wohl vorher mal am Rad drehen sollen?!

So, geh jetzt erstmal mit dem Hund - davon wird das Rad zwar nicht ganz aber ich kann erstmal durchatmen (die gute Luft des Leipziger Südens).


----------



## wrangler89 (26. März 2010)

Versuch es hier http://www.radwelt-sport.de
Kostet ´nen 10er, und ist fast um die Ecke.


----------



## Sandstone´05 (27. März 2010)

Servus Jungs, weil ihr gerade beim Thema zentrieren seit!

Ich hab letztens günstig paar Marvic 317er  ergattert und festgestellt das die Laufräder nicht mittig im Hinterbau und zwischen der Gabel sitzen. 
Lässt man die dann außermittig zentrieren? Is mir bissel unerklärlich das ganze. 
Bike is nen Canyon Fact 4 Rahmen (2005) falls es was zur sache tut. 

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Steffke (28. März 2010)

Hab mal ne Neulings-Frage: Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Mountainbiking-Anfängerkurs, der beim Hochschulsport der Uni Leipzig angeboten wird?
Würde mich mal interessieren, was man dort so beigebracht bekommt.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. März 2010)

...


----------



## TAL (28. März 2010)

@Steffke

Ich kenn zwar nicht den Inhalt des Anfänger-Kurses, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass dort Themen wie Atem- u. Ausdauertechnik gepaart evtl. mit Muskeltraining auf der Tagesordnung stehen - und fahren natürlich. Im Prinzip so alles was man fürs CC rumasten braucht.


----------



## custos2003 (30. März 2010)

Hallo,

Ich war heute im Auenwald unterwegs und denke das ich paar interessante Trails gefunden habe. Da ich dort erst einmal war, wollt ich das noch bissle mehr ausloten. Also wenn ich das nächste mal Zeit habe und das Wetter wieder schön ist, schreib ich einfach mal rein, vllt hat dann ja jemand Lust mit zu kommen. Allein macht es natürlich nur halb so viel Spass 

MFG


----------



## magyy (1. April 2010)

Sport frei Leipzig,

ich bin hier neu gestrandet und würde gerne Karfreitag ne tour fahren, daher die frage an euch wo und zu welcher zeit müsste ich sein um net alleine fahren zu müssen?


----------



## custos2003 (4. April 2010)

Hallo,
Also ich würde gerne morgen, auch wenn es ein Feiertag ist mit Rad in Wald fahren. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat meldet euch einfach.
Die Zeit ist mir relativ egal, aber vielleicht nicht später als um 17 Uhr, hab kein Bock dann irgendwann im dunkeln zu fahren.

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (4. April 2010)

...


----------



## wrangler89 (9. April 2010)

Hallo,
weiß einer was die an der Bistumshöhe vorhaben? Wollen die die Abfahrten verblocken?
cu


----------



## Metrum (13. April 2010)

*Ich weiß was!* 

War vorhin auf der Bistumshöhe und habe mit der jungen Frau vom Imbiss geplaudert. In die entstehende Umzäunung kommen weitere Bisons vom Selka. 
Wie groß das am Ende wird bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## wrangler89 (13. April 2010)

Jaja, alle Macht den Tieren. Und wann werden wir Biker so umsorgt.
Is ja voll bescheuert, da werd ich dann nicht mehr hochfahren, wenn nur noch der Warmduscherweg frei ist.


----------



## applelepticer (14. April 2010)

Hallo, ich bin neu im Forum...
...lebe ich Leipzig und bin gern auf meinem Radel unterwegs. Leider oft allein!
Würde mich über etwas Gesellschaft beim Radeln sehr freuen. Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja mal bei mir melden.

Gruß


----------



## Kaprado (14. April 2010)

In welcher Ecke wohnst du denn?


----------



## applelepticer (14. April 2010)

04229 Schleußig


----------



## bigzet (19. April 2010)

schönes trail wochenende in der nähe von marienberg gehabt...

paar bilder von der Panorama tour:


----------



## TAL (19. April 2010)

Echt schöne Eindrücke. Meine Freundin (mit ihrem neuen Tomac) und ich hatten mit ihren Eltern nen Familienausflug - fahrtechnisch daher nicht anspurchsvoll.

Die Bilder sehen eher aus wie Wanderwege - wie schaute es mit Begegnungen mit sich per pedes bewegenden Menschen aus?

Wenn du soetwas hin und wieder mal gern machst, würde ich mich da auch gern anschließen (sofern möglich) - geht schon in die Richtung, was ich suche (und was mit meinem Rad möglich ist). Für meine Freundin ist das wegmäßig doch etwas "too much".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigzet (19. April 2010)

meine eltern wohnen in der gegend, muss dann nur noch 20min fahren und dann bin ich da

ist dann immer wider schwierig sich in leipzig aufs rad zu schmeißen...

an den stellen hab ich bis dato noch keinen getroffen, an harmloseren trails waren am sonntag sehr viele unterwegs...
aber immer bitte und danke dann hast du die auf deiner seite


----------



## Kaprado (23. April 2010)

Hallo

Ich suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit oder Zug-Mitfahrer für morgen nach Thale.


----------



## vigmos (25. April 2010)

so der bekloppt cossidüser hat den weg ins forum gefunden - ist jemand dabei der ca n 40er schnitt mitfahren kann oder lust auf windschatten hat - meldet euch [email protected], web: www.vigmos.de glg der leitwolf


----------



## LH_DJ (26. April 2010)

Mal ne kurze Impression Thale letzte Woche:



 



Hat echt Spaß gemacht

Dietmar


----------



## Suechtiger (26. April 2010)

moin moin, 
falls mal wer lust auf paar schnelle sprünge hat: 2 kumpels un ich ham am störmthaler see auf der höhe des güldengossaer parkplatzes ne kleine line ausgegraben ... 
halt nur ne kurze abfahrt - nix weltbewegendes aber besser als nix 

vielleicht hat uns der ein oder andere schon dort gesehen
sind eigentlich fast jedes wochenende nachmittags vor ort.. auch ab un zu mal in der woche, solang es nicht schifft wie aus kübeln  

hier noch schnell ein paar impressionen vom vergangenen wochenende















man sieht sich


----------



## dkc-live (30. April 2010)

jemand bock am sonntag zuzusteigen. fahren im harz ne runde mit den hardtails. pfarrstieg höllenstieg usw ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (30. April 2010)

Weiß noch nicht so genau, Böcke hätte ich schon, zeit hab ich auch, nur fit bin ich eben nicht. Wann willstn los?


----------



## dkc-live (30. April 2010)

edit fahren wohl eher nicht wegen pisswetter.


----------



## Shambler (2. Mai 2010)

Heute früh siehts ja eigentlich ganz gut aus. Ich werd mal schaun, ob der Auenwald noch da ist. 

[edit] macht heute jemand beim "Fahrradfest" mit?


----------



## Shambler (2. Mai 2010)

bin beruhigt, ist noch da ... Das Fahrradfest nervt ein wenig, heute trifft man auch Citybiker auf den Trampelpfaden ...


----------



## morph027 (2. Mai 2010)

Wurde auch merkwürdig angeschaut, als ich quasi heimgefahren bin und mir gefühlte 3 Tour de France Jahrgänge entgegen kamen. Und das von Leuten, die einmal im Jahr Fahrrad fahren. Und Fockeberg ging auch net...


----------



## Shambler (2. Mai 2010)

Fockeberg hab ich heute gleich ausgelassen, war mir irgendwie schon klar ...
Ich werd mich gleich nochmal auf die Socken machen, richtung "Ascheberg", nahe des Rosentals - vielleicht sieht man sich, schwarzes Bulls mit rotem Dämpferfrommser und blauem Sattel.

[edit] an den 3 Brücken


----------



## morph027 (2. Mai 2010)

Meinst den Müllberg in Richtung Auensee? Da war ich vorhin auf dem Heimweg schon oben  Aber viel Spass....der größte Trott ist ja bestimmt auch schon durch.


----------



## Shambler (2. Mai 2010)

jap, war eigentlich ganz ruhig da oben. Es fing gerade zu tröpfeln an, als ich oben war, bin aber trocken nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## siemo (4. Mai 2010)

Wann Startet denn die BDO runde heute ?
Überlege ob ich mit fahre wenn das Wetter so bleibt.


----------



## Shambler (4. Mai 2010)

http://www.bdo-leipzig.de/ sagt:

Dienstags 18:00 Uhr 

Vielleicht sieht man sich heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gulli90 (6. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute... 

bin neu hier im Forum und habe bocke, mal wieder mein Bike ausm keller zu holen und etwas im Gelände zu fahren..  Wie läuft das so bei euch ? Einfach vor´s BDO stellen Dienstags, oder gibts auch sonst irgendwelche "treffen" um ein paar Trails kennen zu lernen ?


----------



## morph027 (6. Mai 2010)

BDO-Runde und/oder einfach hier im Forum was ausmachen...Wobei ich's bis jetzt noch nie zur Runde geschafft habe und trotzdem ne Menge Trails kenne  Aber nächsten Dienstag steht an. Diesen Dienstag lag ich leider flach


----------



## der12te (8. Mai 2010)

Hab ne Joblin Durchmesser 30,9 anzubieten! VB 90 Euro, bei Interesse PN!!!


----------



## Kaprado (10. Mai 2010)

Morgen kommen mich zwei Freunde besuchen, die wollen das ich ihnen ein paar Trails zeige. Ich kenne eigentlich nichts weiter als Auenwald und Lindenthaler Wäldchen.

Hat irgendwer da mal was in petto? Vielleicht eine aufgezeichnete GPS Runde, die man sich in Google Earth anschauen kann oder so?

Länge so um die 40-50km.

Vielleicht kann auch jemand ganz grob in GE was einzeichnen.


----------



## morph027 (10. Mai 2010)

Immer gut:

- MiMo: http://osm.org/go/0MGjvFZC
- Halden: Fockeberg, http://osm.org/go/0MD1PWW1C-
- Westufer Kulki
- Rest: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3767614&postcount=1553


----------



## wildbiker (13. Mai 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen, wo man in Leipzig Nicolai-Bikes mal probefahren kann bzw. welcher Shop welche hat. Intresse wg. Rahmenkauf.


----------



## TAL (13. Mai 2010)

Schau mal im BDO nach, die führen Nicolai. Befinden sich auf der Karl-Liebknecht-Straße.


Grüße


----------



## wildbiker (14. Mai 2010)

TAL schrieb:


> Schau mal im BDO nach, die führen Nicolai. Befinden sich auf der Karl-Liebknecht-Straße.
> 
> 
> Grüße



Joa, haben aber nix in meiner Größe zum Testen (S oder M). 
Warum fährt hier eigentlich keiner eins?


----------



## TAL (14. Mai 2010)

Gibt sicherlich ein paar, die das fahren. Für mich bietet es allerdings kein adäquates P/L-Verhältnis. Ich würd halt nicht nen Drittel mehr zahlen nur weil nen bestimmter Name drauf steht. Bei mir muss die Technik u dann die Optik stimmen u da gibts besseres als Nicolai.


Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (16. Mai 2010)

hm... Toll, aber nen Storck-Store in Halle. Wo nen Rahmen mal so über 3k kostet. Alles klar. Fahrt mal schön eure Cube oder was weiß ich weiter.


----------



## TAL (16. Mai 2010)

wildbiker schrieb:


> hm... Toll, aber nen Storck-Store in Halle.Wo nen Rahmen mal so über 3k kostet. Alles klar.



Nagut, über Sinn und Unsinn solch spezieller Läden kann man sich vortrefflich streiten. Ich habe für Storck noch nie Sympathien gehabt, die sahen meines Erachtens seit je her hässlich von der Rahmengeometrie und -rohrform aus. Aber auch das ist, wie bei Nicolai, alles Ansichtssache und kann nicht verallgemeinert werden. Jeder hat halt seinen Geschmack und ohne diese unterschiedlichen ästhetischen Empfindungen gäbe es auch nicht eine solche Vielfalt.



wildbiker schrieb:


> Fahrt mal schön eure  Cube oder was weiß ich weiter.



Was soll man denn dazu sagen? Zeugt jetzt nicht gerade von scharfsinnigem Sachverstand - meine Meinung. Wenn du dich mit Qualität (Material) und Funktionalität (Geometrie) richtig auseinander setzten würdest, dann würde dir schnell auffallen, dass sehr teuer nicht unbedingt heißt, dass es von Qualität und Funktionalität auch das beste ist. Irgendwo beginnt sich dann das Preisgefüge aufzulösen, wo mehr finanzielle Investiton auch einen Mehrwert am Material mit sich bringt.

Als ich mit meinem, mittlerweile 10 Jahre alten, Ghost noch Rennen (Dual und 4X) gefahren bin, kann ich mich noch schön an die Rahmenprobleme (Risse am Hinterbau) beim Nicolai Ufo erinnern - mein Rahmen hält bis heute! Wie gesagt, ein hoher Preis ist nicht unbedingt ein Garant für ein gutes Rad. Solltest vielleicht mal deine Scheuklappen ablegen und mal was anderes ausprobieren. Für meine Freundin haben wir im Winter z.B. ein Tomac gekauft - das ist auch sehr geil. Aber es gibt auch noch viel mehr Firmen, die gute Bikes herstellen. Und nur, weil man aus sachlichen Gründen nicht Pro-Nicolai eingestellt ist, brauch man über die Kaufentscheidung anderer nicht abfällig reagieren.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## wildbiker (16. Mai 2010)

Ok, sorry wg. der Überreaktion, bin aber einfach gefrustet, weils hier keine gescheiten Händler gibt, wenn schon der Wunsch/Interesse danach besteht... und nen ordentliches Bike ist nun mal eben nicht günstig... und auf blauen Dunst Kohle rauszuschmeissen, will man ja auch nicht egal was aufm Rahmen steht.


----------



## TAL (16. Mai 2010)

Dann schau dich doch einfach noch mal in Ruhe im BDO um. Das ist meines Erachtens der kometenteste Bikeladen in der Gegend. Specialized ist jetzt auch nicht das Schlechteste, oder LaPierre oder auch Rocky Mountain. Möglichkeiten gibt es viele und hier ist das BDO in punkto Beratung nicht zu toppen - JEDER dort hat richtig Ahnung ist ist nicht NUR Verkäufer wie in anderen Fahrradmärkten.

Und lass dir nochmals gesagt sein, der Preis ist für die Qualität nicht immer entscheidend. Klar dass man mit 500 Euro nicht weit kommt, aber der Unterschied bei Rädern mit annähernd der gleichen Ausstattung ist z.B. zwischen 2.000 und 3.000 nicht groß - hier machts dann der Name und ob einem das das Geld wert ist? Muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Kommt halt drauf an, ob man nur mit bestimmten Marken "posen" will, um anderen zu zeigen was man sich leisten kann oder ob die dahinter steckende Technik wirklich für einen das Non-Plus-Ultra ist.

Fazit: Bikes anschauen - wenns optisch und von der Ausstattung gefällt - draufsetzen und fahren - wenn es dann immer noch insgesamt gefällt - nach der Langlebigkeit fragen und wenn auch das stimmt -> Kaufen. Von dieser Seite würde ich das ganze aufrollen und nicht unbedingt vom Namen.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## morph027 (16. Mai 2010)

Wer bastelt grad am Scherbelberg rum? Soll sich mal melden, möchte mich einbringen und meinen Fotofinger trainieren 

Selbstauslösern suckt


----------



## TAL (16. Mai 2010)

Welchen Scherbelberg meinsten? Den am Rosental wo der Aussichtsturm steht? Bastel zwar selbst an nichts, aber beteilige mich gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (16. Mai 2010)

Den da: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=51.3053691387177&lon=12.3392799496651&zoom=17

Werd da mal nen Zettel hinterlassen ^^


----------



## TAL (16. Mai 2010)

Cool, da war ich noch nie, was kann man denn dort fahren? Kurze Trails?


Grüße
Thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2010)

...


----------



## morph027 (16. Mai 2010)

Eijo, mit den Brombeeren hatt ich mich auch schon mal angelegt und die etwas zurückgetrieben  Hab heut auch aufgepasst, war ja noch alles gut nass. Nortshore ist fertig, aber noch kein Drop dazu, zumindest keine saubere Landestelle. Hab auch weiter hinten noch ein weiteres NS-Gerippe entdeckt. Wie gesagt, ich werd mal nen Zettel hinterlassen und schauen.


----------



## TAL (17. Mai 2010)

Das hört sich ja alles ganz nett an. Wenns wieder trocken ist, werd ich mal vorbei schauen.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## wrangler89 (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
wenn Ihr am Scherbelberg was machen wollt- meldet Euch mal.
Würd mich ebenfalls mit einbringen.
Bin ja fix da- is ja fast vor meiner Haustür...

cu


----------



## applelepticer (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

bin beim kollektiven Einsatz am Scherbelberg mit Schaufel, Hacke, Schere ... auch gern dabei. Lasst uns doch gleich einen Verein gründen.  Scherbelberg-Einsatzteam e.V. 
. Gruppeneinsatz jeden Montag. Stammtisch vielleicht freitags...
Meldet euch!

Gruß applelepticer


----------



## morph027 (17. Mai 2010)

Mag jemand mit zur Mad East Enduro kommen? Dann könnte man sich fahrtkostenmäßig gut was sparen. Werde höchstwahrscheinlich fahren, muss aber quasi fast direkt nach dem Zieleinlauf wieder nach L.E. zurück.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. Mai 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Mag jemand mit zur Mad East Enduro kommen?


 ...bin dabei, fahren allerdings separat, sorry...


----------



## morph027 (17. Mai 2010)

Auch gut, da kann man sich ja wenigstens vor Ort mal treffen. Hätte sinnvollerweise einen Platz im Auto.

Ich hoffe, ich schaff es morgen mal zur BDO-Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (18. Mai 2010)

Mist,
hätte nicht mal einer was eher sagen können?
Hab einen zum trainieren und mitfahren gesucht.
Aber diesjahr schaff ich es zeitlich nich.

cu Volker


----------



## morph027 (18. Mai 2010)

Ach trainieren, was  Ich fahr da zum Spaß hin und mach auch gern den letzten ^^ Wie gesagt, ein Platz ist da.


----------



## wrangler89 (18. Mai 2010)

Ja danke für den Platz, aber is diesmal zeitlich nich drin. Hab ab 7. einen neuen Job, da wird das vorher nix.
Training- naja, bin halt nur Scherbelberg und Umgebung gewohnt, Altenberg ist doch etwas höher
Außerdem machts zu mehreren doch mehr Spaß.

cu


----------



## custos2003 (18. Mai 2010)

Ach Mist ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust mit dem Radel durch die Gegend zu fahren. Nur leider wurde es mir vor 2 Wochen in Dresden geklaut. Und das ganze ist umso trauriger weils ein Eigenbau war...

Also viel Spass euch noch, bis ich ein neues Rad hab kann es noch eine Weile dauern.


----------



## wrangler89 (18. Mai 2010)

Was- 
Dein SingleSpeed is weg?
Sch....

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach was neuen.

Volker


----------



## Kaprado (21. Mai 2010)

Ich versuche heute auch mal, den Scherbelberg zu finden.


----------



## TAL (21. Mai 2010)

Heut schon? Wird noch sehr feucht sein.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Mai 2010)

...


----------



## wrangler89 (21. Mai 2010)

Na -ich schau am Sonntag mal vorbei. Werd vorher noch ´ne Kulkirunde einfügen- wenn jemand mit will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAL (21. Mai 2010)

*******, das klingt gut, ich schau morgen mal vorbei.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kaprado (21. Mai 2010)

Man beachte die Gangwahl... ganz schön steil eure Line.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Mai 2010)

...


----------



## morph027 (25. Mai 2010)

War heute mal wieder und habe hinter der weiten Kurve einen sympathischen Uwe beim bauen getroffen  Unten der (mir viel zu große) Drop stammt aber von anderen Bastlern. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, das mit dem Bäume umhauen und im Weg liegen lassen find ich mal wahnsinnig ********. Da wandern ständig die Kleingärtner hoch und werden sich bestimmt drüber freuen *grml* Und auch wenn der Drop mit zu hoch ist, liegt der nicht total beschissen? Kein Auslauf und so...Hm.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Mai 2010)

...


----------



## morph027 (26. Mai 2010)

Du bist witzig, ich denke, du hast den gleichen Baum gesehen, wie ich  (Wäre auch beinahe reingedonnert) Der wäre einzeln liegend vielleicht nicht einmal so schwer zur Seite zu rollen, aber der ehemalig obere Teil hat sich so schön in andere Bäume verfangen, dass ich da nix habe reißen können. Entweder müsste man da mal zu mehrt hin oder ich schau mal, ob ich eine adäquate Säge finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (26. Mai 2010)

...


----------



## morph027 (26. Mai 2010)

Ah, ok, fein. Hab dafür heut in der MiMo mal bissl aufgeräumt...Waren aber auch viele Reifenspuren, gestern BDO-Runde dort gewesen?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Mai 2010)

...


----------



## Metrum (26. Mai 2010)

Ihr mit eurem EINEN Baum! Ich war heute in Mühlberg - DA liegen Bäume in Massen rum. Sogar bei mir im Grundstück liegen drei riesige Tannen kreuz und quer . Sollte ich vielleicht was drauß bauen, geht auch bergab da es am Elbdamm liegt.


----------



## wrangler89 (28. Mai 2010)

Hi alle zusammen,
Wetter soll ja morgen toll sein (http://wetter.t-online.de/wettervor...ei-t-online-de-wetter/id_40680574/tab_1/index)

Hat jemand Bock auf Scherbelberg?


----------



## TAL (28. Mai 2010)

Bock schon, aber heut, hat's ja ordentlich geregnet.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## wrangler89 (28. Mai 2010)

Ja- nee
heute keine Zeit.
Deswegen erst morgen

cu


----------



## TAL (28. Mai 2010)

Ja, das hab ich ja schon verstanden. Nur wenn es heute den ganzen Tag so regnet, wird es unter Garantie morgen widrige Bodenbedingungen geben.


Grüße


----------



## wrangler89 (28. Mai 2010)

ach nö,
bis dahin is doch der grosse Teil schon wieder verdunstet.


Ansonsten- es gibt keine widrigen Bedingungen- nur falsche Klamotten

cu
Volker


----------



## Suechtiger (28. Mai 2010)

abgesehen is morgen gefälligst sonnenscheinwetter mit knapp über 20°C angesagt, also raus gehts bauen, schaufeln und schmutzig machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (28. Mai 2010)

Richtig-
denk mal so gegen 2 werd ich da sein
- schmutzig machen-
cu
Volker


----------



## wrangler89 (29. Mai 2010)

Hi,
bin gerade wieder rein.
Also Scherbelberg is gar nich so schlimm, ging gut. Auwald ist viel schlammiger. 
Der Drop is ja wirklich heftig, nix für meinen Rahmen (und mich), die Kicker sin gut.
Werd morgen vormittag noch mal hin machen.

cu
Volker


----------



## Suechtiger (29. Mai 2010)

ham heut auch wieder was gepackt am störmi...
falls wär interesse hat, hab paar bilder in meinen alben 

dort drausen wars heut eigentlich perfekt.. boden war spitze zum buddeln 
oben trocken und nen halber spatenstich tiefer schön lehmig.. besser gings nicht
bauen momentan nen trail mit lauter anliegern und steilkurven
heut morgen ~11uhr begonnen und das erste kleine teilstück fertig
hoffentlich bleibts morgen noch etwas trocken, um noch ein wenig zu schaffen

bei gelegenheit schauen wir mal am scherbler vorbei und gucken euch mal was ab


----------



## morph027 (29. Mai 2010)

Kulki war heut schön, aber arg schlammig, hat etwas Flow rausgenommen. Morgen wirds wohl leider regnen  So langsam kann ich's nicht mehr sehen, auch wenn es Spass macht, meine neuen Reifen durch den Schlamm zu prügeln ^^ Werd wohl bei Gelegenheit mal zu euch an See gucken müssen


----------



## TAL (29. Mai 2010)

Oh schön, ich liebe Anlieger u Steilkurven! Aber der Wetterbericht grad lässt fùr morgen nichts gutes erwarten.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## TAL (4. Juni 2010)

Moin moin Jungs,

hab es jetzt endlich auch mal AUF den Scherbelberg geschafft! Die OpenStreet-Map war da etas irreführend, so dass ich letztes Mal versucht habe am Damm nord-östlich auf den Berg zu finden 

Aber heute war grad jemand auf dem Weg, den ich fragen konnte. War zwar etwas wortkarg, aber fürs Auffinden hats ja schließlich gereicht. Strecke ist sehr schön, finde ich, nur für mein Hardtail nur eingeschränkt geeignet.

Hat denn jemand Interesse morgen Vormittag/Mittag hinzufahren? Nachmittag gehts leider nicht.


Grüße


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juni 2010)

TAL schrieb:


> ...


----------



## morph027 (4. Juni 2010)

Ich bin am WE in Altenberg, aber nächste Woche hab ich bestimmt mal Zeit.


----------



## TAL (5. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du meinst den in Zschocher?



Ich meinte den zwischen zwischen Rosenthal und Auenwald, an der Bahntrasse Richtung Leutzsch.




morph027 schrieb:


> Ich bin am WE in Altenberg, aber nächste Woche  hab ich bestimmt mal Zeit.



Na das ist doch ne Ansage. Gib mal rechtzeitig Bescheid, wenns passt.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (6. Juni 2010)

Hach, schön wars! Grüße an Yvonne und Anhang, ich schaff das wirklich mal noch zur BDO-Runde


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. Juni 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> ich schaff das wirklich mal noch zur BDO-Runde


 ...dann sieh mal zu  ... die Veranstaltung war wirklich ...kann das nur jedem empfehlen!!!


----------



## *Yvi* (7. Juni 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Hach, schön wars! Grüße an Yvonne und Anhang, ich schaff das wirklich mal noch zur BDO-Runde


 
Grüße sind angekommen 
Bin auch ab und an mal hier unterwegs. Dann sieht man sich ja sicher bei einer der nächsten BDO-Runden  oder man fährt sich mal aufm Trail übern Weg.

Mad Enduro hat mir auch wieder sehr gut gefallen


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juni 2010)

...


----------



## TAL (12. Juni 2010)

Ist Braunlage mehr CC oder FR mit Trails. Ständig bergaufasten mit hoher Sattelposition wäre jetzt nicht so meins.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juni 2010)

http://www.bikepark-braunlage.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Yvi* (13. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hab grad mal den Brombeerweg und die Einfahrt zum Jenserweg (Halde Zschocher) von Brombeeren und Brennesseln freigeschnitten :schwitz: - also fahrt fleissig da durch, bevor es wieder zuwächst


 
na super  ,

mal sehen wie lange wir das freihalten können, das Zeug wuchert ja immer so
 da müssen wir mal fleissig fahren


----------



## morph027 (14. Juni 2010)

@Yvonne:









Die Stelle war irgendwie....anders  Bin grad so durchgerauscht.


----------



## morph027 (16. Juni 2010)

So, das nächste Mal dann keine BDO-Jungfrau mehr  War geil, im Pulk fährt man doch irgendwie schneller über die Trails, so "getrieben". Heute früh musste ich aber doch einen schleichenden Platten feststellen, mal sehen, wie sich da eine Brombeere gewehrt hat.


----------



## wrangler89 (16. Juni 2010)

Hi alle zusammen,
Thema bdo- Runde.
Wie lang ist die denn im Schnitt. Würde gern mitfahren, aber mein Junior läßt mich nicht alleine. Der muß dann halt mit. Jetzt in den Ferien ist das ja kein Thema- wegen der Uhrzeit und Dauer. Aber mehr als 25km (Tempounabhängig) sind bei ihm wegen des Alters und der Ausdauer nicht drin (8 Jahre).

bis später
Volker


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2010)

...


----------



## morph027 (16. Juni 2010)

Also die letzte waren knapp 40km mit nem 22er Schnitt, ich war ohne Bierchen im Glashaus halb 10 zu Hause (18:00 Start). Zwischendurch war es angenehm zu fahren, die Trails haben wir dann schon schneller befeuert. *nargh* Da hat der Meister ja während ich schrob schon geantwortet  Eventuell auf der Runde einen Ausstieg planen, an dem ihr dann nach Hause macht, kommt drauf an, wo ihr wohnt.

Offtopic: Falls euch in letzter oder nächster Zeit irgendwo günstig ein Xtreme Werkzeugkoffer angeboten wird, sagt mal Bescheid. Meiner wurde nämlich im Garten gezockt, währrend ich mal kurz im Keller was holen war  Der Koffer gehört euch dann als Finderlohn.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2010)

...


----------



## wrangler89 (16. Juni 2010)

Hi, 
danke für Eure schnelle Antwort.
Da müssen wir halt etwas warten, ich will ja ihm gegenüber nicht unfair sein. 
Zwischenausstieg ist schlecht machbar, kommen aus Knauthain. Wir shreddern halt dann mehr zum Scherbelberg und Auwald.
Vielleicht sieht man sich.
Ach so- Kulki- 3h. Hin und zurück.Mit rumtoben, Senke etc. Aber egal. Ich lass das dann mal lieber mit der bdo- Runde. Die wird es ja noch eine Weile geben.

cu
Voker


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2010)

Na du kannst ja mal versuchen mit ihm den Seebenischer Weg zum Kulki zu fahren, wenn ihm dasnichts ausmacht wird er mal ein tapferer Tourenradler  ...


----------



## morph027 (16. Juni 2010)

@Tempo: Joa, hat sich gut auseinandergezogen, aber sich von Yvonne über die Trails ziehen zu lassen macht mir dann doch auch mehr Spass, als hinten Kaffeekränzchen 

Nunja, wenn mir mal nach Touren ist, sag ich Bescheid, läuft ja nicht weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (17. Juni 2010)

hi leute,
nachdem der untere teil am müllberg ja komplett plattgemacht wurde , haben wir uns nach was neuem umgesehen.
wir bauen seit ein paar wochen am störmthaler see mit an einen neuen projekt von drei jungs.
haben schon ein paar ordentliche kicker , double´s und eine schöne treppe gebaut.
zur zeit bauen wir mit paletten eine ordentliche ss-kurve , und es ist noch einiges geplant.

ride on


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2010)

Das ist LMBV Gelände, und der Wachschutz kurvt seit letzten Herbst nicht mehr rum. 

Die LMBV sind ziemliche Schlafmützen. 
Aber da sie als Noch-Verantwortliche für das Gelände haftbar sind, werden sie es früher oder später abreissen. Spätestens zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo das Gelände offiziell den Gemeinden oder wem auch immer (der Zwenkauer See ist z.B. verpachtet AFAIK) übergeben wird. 
Dies Jahr ist ja schon ein Festival hinten bei Dreiskau-Muckern und die schwimmende Kirche wird dies Jahr auch fertig. 

Also lang wirds nicht mehr dauern...


----------



## wurstzipfel (17. Juni 2010)

naja aber so lange soll man es noch geniessen.
wir wollen evtl.mit der bürgermeisterin mal einen termin machen,und uns mal informieren.
wird dann sicherlich in richtung verein hinauslaufen.
da wir bisher aber nur ne handvoll leute sind,will ich dann evtl.mal bei ride le vorsprechen.
nicht so pessimistisch sein )
bis dahin,ride on


----------



## Suechtiger (17. Juni 2010)

meinst du mit wachschutz die birnen die in dem dunklen ford "security" spielen?
die sind schon mehrfach dort vorbeigefahren.. 
hab auch schon anfrage eines in güldengossa ansässigen dorfbewohners (der unter anderem in taucha für dirtbiker rampen gebaut hat), ob wir das ganze nicht bei der bürgermeisterin von großpösna vorstellen und legal machen wollen, da laut seinen informationen der see eh teilweise für "extrem-"sportsachen verwendet werden soll (er meinte es sei u.a. eine quadstrecke oder sowas geplant un was weiß ich..)
jedenfalls sagte mir der nette herr, das die bürgermeisterin wohl solchen sachen nicht abgeneigt sei... allerdings geht es halt um die versicherungssache, weshalb man so ein vorhaben sinnvollerweise als verein realisieren sollte
wie gesagt, tel.-nr von dem herren aus güldengossa liegt mir vor; der würde sich auch gern mit einbinden und das bei der bürgermeisterin mit vortragen, wenns soweit käme

das war der stand der dinge von vor 2 wochen als ich mich mit ihm unterhalten hatte...
mir fehlt es allerdings momentan etwas an zeit (meisterprüfung) und motivation leute zu sammeln oder sowas wie nen verein dort anzurühren.. 
man könnte das evtl. mit dem markkleeberger radsportverein über grupetto (robert förster un co.) mal bereden oder halt bei ride-LE (haben allerdings ja ihr vereinsgelände) anfragen 
dazu bräuchte man halt einfach noch ne hand voll mehr leute ... momentan sind wir halt nur 3 leute die seit märz dort rumwerkeln + zwei/drei die wir übers forum hier schon eingebunden haben..


----------



## Metrum (17. Juni 2010)

Bleibt da mal auf jeden Fall dran, denn ich denke da geht sicherlich was! 
Der Störmi braucht ja auch ein Konzept und den Cossi zu kopieren geht eh nicht und was zehn Meter weiter am Markkleeberger See ist braucht man auch nicht zweimal. Und dass sie das Highfield nach Großpösna geholt haben zeugt ja auch davon dass sie keine Angst vor solchen Dingen haben. Ich stürz mich zwar nicht mehr den Tagebau runter (zu alt) aber wenn ihr Hilfe braucht bin ich mit dabei. Insbesondere bei der Organisation.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2010)

http://www.wasserregion-leipzig.de/tvll/cms/upload/header/seenkompass/060620_FINAL-Deutsch.pdf

Ist aus 2006, mal schnell ergoogelt. Kritisch erscheint mir da das mit dem Naturschutz an der Kante. Aber sowas wird die Bürgermeisterin sicher wissen. 

Wg. Verein: wollt ihr dann einen Zaun drummachen - das wird eure Versicherung sicher verlangen....???
IMHO gehen solche Bauten nur, wenn sich niemand dran wehtun kann (oder niemand sie findet), oder wenn alles vom TÜV abgenommen ist... 
Frag ruhig mal den ride-le Chef, der hat doch wohl jetzt eh viel Zeit ( Captain Psycho hier im Forum). 

Man sollte einfach die Zeit die jetzt noch geht geniessen, denn allzubald wird das gesamte Gelände (incl. Absetzer hinten) nicht mehr so ruhig für MTB befahrbar sein. 

Der Zwenkauer See geht ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr, schade (weil unter Wasser).


----------



## wrangler89 (18. Juni 2010)

@cx
Seebenischer Weg? Wo geht der lang. Hab in der OCM keinen Weg gefunden.
Sind durch Görenz, über B87, dann irgendwo rechts weg und quer durch Markrans ans Wasser.
Kannst ja, wenn Du hast, mir mal biite die Daten als gpx o.ä. zukommen lassen.

cu 
Volker


----------



## Kaprado (18. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Frag ruhig mal den ride-le Chef, der hat doch wohl jetzt eh viel Zeit ( Captain Psycho hier im Forum).



Wieso das?


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juni 2010)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> @cx
> Seebenischer Weg? Wo geht der lang. Hab in der OCM keinen Weg gefunden.
> Sind durch Görenz, über B87, dann irgendwo rechts weg und quer durch Markrans ans Wasser.
> Kannst ja, wenn Du hast, mir mal biite die Daten als gpx o.ä. zukommen lassen.
> ...



gpx?
Albersdorfer Strasse - über die S 42 - Seebenischer Strasse (Weg ? ) nach Albersdorf - hinten durch die Sparte Waldsiedlung durch (rotweisse Markierung) - Albersdorfer Strasse bis zum Weg am See -  Kulki 
(so sind die Bezeichnungen in googlemaps, die sind ggfs. falsch).

und zurück über Stadtpark Miltitz - Schwarzer Weg (Siedlung) Trail/Radweg am Zschampert bis kurz vor Rückmarsdorf und an der Bahnlinie zur Halde Schönau, Hafen, Heinekanal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vigmos (18. Juni 2010)

hi leute - würd´ mich freuen wenn ihr auf die seite vigmos.de schaut - vielleicht kann ich euch oder bekannten aus einheitsbrei heutiger räder helfen - auch gern mal ne ausfahrt - wahr ewig nicht mehr auf dem fully bock - ggf auch downill mit my big-hit - auf jeden fall viel spass in der saison - danny ([email protected]) glg


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juni 2010)

vigmos schrieb:


> ... bekannten aus einheitsbrei ...



Hab und kenn keine aus einheitsbrei, sorry. 

Versuchs mal auf facebook.


----------



## wrangler89 (21. Juni 2010)

@cx
jo, den Weg ham wir genommen.
War nur wegen der der Straßennamen etwas konfus. Sind bei mir wie´n Pups- raus und fort.

cu
Volker


----------



## frau_pusteblume (21. Juni 2010)

fährt jmd. morgen die BDo runde mit? müsst doch auch als frau zu schaffen sein, oder?


----------



## TAL (21. Juni 2010)

Also ich fahr nicht mit.

Wer das aber als ernsthaftes Training nutzten möchte, für die oder den sollte es zu schaffen sein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## CaptainPsycho (21. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute hier der Joachim von ride-le e.V.,

ruft mich am besten mal an wegen dem neuen Spot. Nummer gibts z.B. per PM. Dass ihr z.Z. nur zu dritt seid, ist ja an sich kein Problem, da ihr ja z.B. trotzdem im Namen des ride-le e.V. bei den Verantwortlichen auftreten könntet. Ein Ziel des Vereins ist es ja auch eine organisatorische Plattform für MTBler, BMXer ... in dieser Hinsicht zu bieten.

An der Stelle ist halt auch zu sagen, dass wir laut Satzung zwar ein Breitensportverein sind, uns aber insbesondere dem MTB und BMX widmen. D.h. da gibts keine Diskussionen um Rennradtouren oder so und auch die Behörden wissen wo unser Schwerpunkt liegt. 

Es ist auch am besten so schnell wie möglich mal die Verantwortlichen wegen dem Spot zu sprechen, denn wenn schon was steht und die bekommen das mit, sind die meisten immer reservierter, als wenn man vorher gefragt hat.

@cxfahrer
Hab mich zwar leider verletzungsbedingt DH / 4X technisch das Jahr ins Aus geschossen, aber trotzdem wie immer gut zu tun.  

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juni 2010)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> ...
> @cxfahrer
> Hab mich zwar leider verletzungsbedingt DH / 4X technisch das Jahr ins Aus geschossen, aber trotzdem wie immer gut zu tun.
> 
> ...



Na dann ist ja auch gut, vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder aufm Trail oder Strecke runter...


----------



## wrangler89 (24. Juni 2010)

mmh,
war gestern mal auf´m Scherbelberg. Wer diese Woche nochmal hin will, unten isser fast zugewachsen.
Komme frühestens am Sa wieder hin- mit der Heckenschere im Gepäck.

Volker


----------



## TAL (2. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,

Kurbeln brechen ja auch nicht jeden Tag weg und so möchte ich euch mein Geschehnis nicht vorenthalten:




Glücklicherweise ist es beim Antritt an der Ampel passiert, so dass ich mir Blässuren ersparen konnte.

Blöd nur, dass es einen Tag vorm Bike-Urlaub passierte, aber der Bike-Händler des Vertrauens hats in ein paar Stunden repariert. 

Naja, 11 Jahre hat sie jetzt gehalten!


In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Metrum (2. Juli 2010)

Ist bestimmt ein "interessantes" Gefühl wenn man schlagartig frei tritt! 
Aber sei froh dass es Dir wirklich noch VOR dem Urlaub passiert ist - und was hält denn heute noch ELF Jahre, da kann man ja nicht meckern! Dann wünsche ich Dir nen sonnigen Urlaub und stets ne feste Kurbel am Bike!


----------



## TAL (2. Juli 2010)

Der Urlaub WAR gut und sonnig  Ist nen Kurzurlaub von Freitag auf Donnerstag gewesen. Schön Bayerischer Wald und davon ein Tag Bikepark bei Bischofsmais. Das war super, auch wenn mit dem Hardtail nur Dual u 4X machbar waren. Aber die beiden Strecken ließen sich verdammt schnell fahren.

Und recht hast du, Teile von heute werden kaum mehr so lange halten. Die Industrie würde es am liebsten haben, dass man jeden Produktzyklus mitmacht.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## nos1 (2. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute...
MTB ist fit und nu kann es los gehen! Brenne schon drauf mein Hardtail durch die Leipziger Tieflandsbucht zu jagen! Als RR Fahrer und Neueinsteiger im MTB Bereich suche ich ein paar Anregungen oder Mitfahrer die mir ein bißchzen zeigen wie es geht 
Sonntag  schon was geplant?
VG Wiesel


----------



## zeY (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte jetzt nicht die beiden Threads durchlesen... sorry
Ich wollte einfach nur Fragen, ob es in und rund um Leipzig anspruchsvolle Trails gibt zum Mountainbiken ? Also auch welche bei denen man mit sehr guter Fahrtechnik auch noch an seine Grenzen kommt !?
Denn wenn man sich Leipzig betrachtet ist es für Neulinge doch eine recht flache Gegend...

Grüße


----------



## TAL (3. Juli 2010)

zeY schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Denn wenn man sich Leipzig betrachtet ist es für Neulinge doch eine recht flache Gegend...



Und das bleibt dann auch so für Alteingesessene. Anspruchsvolle Trails mit Gefälle wirst du hier (leider) nicht vorfinden. Was es gibt, sind weitreichende Wegenetze für Cross Country und natürlich Straße. Abseits davon gibt es dann hier und da noch ein paar Sprünge sowie am ein oder anderen Hügel ne kurze Abfahrt.


Beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juli 2010)

zeY schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte jetzt nicht die beiden Threads durchlesen... sorry
> Ich wollte einfach nur Fragen, ob es in und rund um Leipzig anspruchsvolle Trails gibt zum Mountainbiken ? Also auch welche bei denen man mit sehr guter Fahrtechnik auch noch an seine Grenzen kommt !?
> Denn wenn man sich Leipzig betrachtet ist es für Neulinge doch eine recht flache Gegend...
> ...



Es gibt schon ein paar lustige Trails. Anspruchsvoll - nunja...manche schieben. Anspruchsvoll (also S1-2) eher im Muldental oder Zschopautal. Man braucht halt Kondition um schnell genug für anspruchsvoll zu werden  

Die BDO Runde ist z.Zt. Dienstags sehr voll (letztes Mal so 25 Leute), und dann wird das etwas langatmig mit kniffligen Trails. Also entweder Do am Mendebrunnen 18:30, da sind es erfahrungsgemaäss weniger, oder auf den Winter warten, da wird es dann wieder anspruchsvoller (Eis, Schnee usw.,..).


----------



## zeY (5. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Anspruchsvoll (also S1-2) eher im Muldental oder Zschopautal.



okay und wie lange ist man dorthin unterwegs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juli 2010)

Kriebsteinsperre Zschopau:
Autobahn Abfahrt Döbeln (ca. 45min.) > Start mit Rad in Töpeln, dann immer am Fluss lang, durch Waldheim durch und um die Talsperre drum rum,sind ca 4 -5 h je nach Fitness. 

Muldental: in Grimma starten (mehrere kurze Trails) 
oder in Penig-Amerika (eher leicht, ein paar heftigeTreppen) und dann zum Rochlitzberg, runter dann die Eulenkluft (S3 Stelle, umfahrbar).

Jena ist auch für hartes CC sehr beliebt ist 1h mit Auto. 

Guckst du googlemaps . 
Bist du noch in Hessen? Mach dir keine Sorgen, man kann hier schon ordentlich fahren, nur halt kein FR/DH, da gibts aber im Umreis von 200km genug. Ich habe auch vorher in Hessen (Kassel) gewohnt, aber hier ist es auch ok.

Wenn du DH fahren willst, bleiben dir hier direkt nur die gebastelten Sprünge an den Kanten/Schutthalden.


----------



## zeY (5. Juli 2010)

Ja ich muss nicht unbedingt Downhill fahren, jedoch will ich nicht meine Fahrtechnik verlieren, bzw. ich will sie weiter verbessern. Fahre im Moment CC Bundesliga etc. daher ist es mir sehr wichtig.

Aber wenn du sagst, dass man da doch gut Biken kann beruhigt mich dass doch. Und für Trainingsausfahrten mit dem Rennrad müsste man eigentlich keine Probleme bekommen. Also um auch härtere Einheiten an Hügeln zu fahren ... !??


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2010)

Grimma Golzerner Stich...Rochlitzberg....Muldental ist traumhaft für RR...> rennradliste-leipzig.de
Einige von uns sind CC auch bei Rennen immer dabei, da findest du schon Anschluss.

Anstiege über 200hm am Stück wirst du aber nicht finden. Da musst du dann schon zum Brocken oder an den Fichtelberg oder nach Zittau. Brocken (Ilsenburg) ist mit der Bahn gut erreichbar.


----------



## TAL (19. Juli 2010)

Für den Fall, dass nicht alle das Thema mit den gestohlenen Bikes in Leipzig verfolgen, möchte ich hier noch mal einen Link zu meinem Beitrag setzen.

Gestohlen wurde folgendes Tomac Snyper:




Wer es sehen sollte, ruft doch bitte die Polizei an und informiert mich hier im Forum. Tatort war die Biocity auf dem alten Messegelände (gegenüber der deutschen Nationalbibliothek)


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kaprado (19. Juli 2010)

So etwas lässt man doch nicht einfach irgendwo stehen.


----------



## TAL (19. Juli 2010)

Stand ja auch nicht irgendwo, sondern auf einem der Fahrradplätze für die Angestellten dort.

Normalerweise hat meine Freundin ein Stadtrad für die Arbeit, aber da habe ich heute nen Platten vom Wochenende behoben. 


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kaprado (19. Juli 2010)

TAL schrieb:


> Stand ja auch nicht irgendwo, sondern auf einem der Fahrradplätze für die Angestellten dort.
> 
> Normalerweise hat meine Freundin ein Stadtrad für die Arbeit, aber da habe ich heute nen Platten vom Wochenende behoben.
> 
> ...




Hast du mal im Schuhschrank nachgeschaut?

Du wärst nicht der erste, dessen Freundin das Bike für ein paar hundert Euro verschleudert, um sich ein Paar Manolo Blahniks zu kaufen


----------



## der12te (19. Juli 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Hast du mal im Schuhschrank nachgeschaut?
> 
> Du wärst nicht der erste, dessen Freundin das Bike für ein paar hundert Euro verschleudert, um sich ein Paar Manolo Blahniks zu kaufen




So ne Sprüche kann der Thomas jetzt gerade gebrauchen - erinnert mich an nen Schuhverkäufer ausn TV!

War heut mal seit den Baumfällungen links der weissen Brücke am Flossgraben und war freudig überrascht von den Baumassnahmen dort  - super und danke!


----------



## Tobybot (20. Juli 2010)

Wo, was meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (26. Juli 2010)

Hoi, hat jemand von den Leipzigern eine Idee wo ich eine weiche Feder (gelb) für eine Judy SL aus dem Jahr 2001 herbekomme?

achja am Donnerstag bin ich mal wieder auf der Tour dabei. Wann geht die los? Hoffentlich bis dahin mit neuer Lefty XD


----------



## TAL (26. Juli 2010)

Also in meiner Judy SL aus 2001 fährt eine weiche Feder rum. Aber ansonsten wüsst ich net.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juli 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Hoi, hat jemand von den Leipzigern eine Idee wo ich eine weiche Feder (gelb) für eine Judy SL aus dem Jahr 2001 herbekomme?
> 
> achja am Donnerstag bin ich mal wieder auf der Tour dabei. Wann geht die los? Hoffentlich bis dahin mit neuer Lefty XD



 18:30 Mendebrunnen

ne gelbe Feder hatte ich mal....aber die hab ich weggeworfen


----------



## dkc-live (26. Juli 2010)

ohh man 

naja in berlin haben die angeblich noch welche. 30 euro das stück ist happig. wenn noch jemand was weiß, melden!

sind in der judy 2 oder eine drin?


----------



## beachi (27. Juli 2010)

Hi! Bin neu hier.. und in Leipzig. Hab letzte Woche mein Rad nachgeholt und wollte fragen, ob jemand gute Strecken zum biken kennt, wo nicht so viel Verkehr ist. Habe nen Hardtail und fahre auch gern mal querfeldein. Würde mich aber auch irgendwo anschließen, um meine Kondi wieder aufzubauen.
LG


----------



## morph027 (27. Juli 2010)

Dienstag 18:00 vorm BDO
Donnerstag 18:30 Mendebrunnen (Augustusplatz)

Ansonsten einfach mal drauf los ins Grüne fahren (Auwald, um die Seen drum herum, gerade Kulki). Ich kann auch mal schauen, wo meine BDO-GPS-Tracks sind.

Ach ja, und herzlich willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffke (27. Juli 2010)

Die GPS-Tracks würden mich auch mal interessieren. Also falls du sie finden solltest, gerne posten.


----------



## beachi (27. Juli 2010)

GPS nutze ich leider nicht. Was fahrt ihr da so und wie lange? Werd jetzt mal zur Schladitzer Bucht gucken.. LG


----------



## morph027 (27. Juli 2010)

Kann man auch ohne GPS fahren, so kannst du dir das halt vorher mal anschauen und einfach mal selber in die Ecken fahren (z.B. der Kringel am Kulki, schön schnell fahren). Sind meist so ~50km in 2-3h. Erfreulich wenig Asphalt, etwas Waldautobahn, schöne schnelle Trails, technisch nix anspruchvolles.


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (27. Juli 2010)

war sehr fein heute!


----------



## wildbiker (27. Juli 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Kann man auch ohne GPS fahren, so kannst du dir das halt vorher mal anschauen und einfach mal selber in die Ecken fahren (z.B. der Kringel am Kulki, schön schnell fahren). Sind meist so ~50km in 2-3h. Erfreulich wenig Asphalt, etwas Waldautobahn, schöne schnelle Trails, technisch nix anspruchvolles.



Danke für die gps-dateien. Werd die mal mit neuem bike ausprobieren...


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juli 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> ...wenig Asphalt, etwas Waldautobahn, schöne schnelle Trails, technisch nix anspruchvolles.



Na ich weiss ja nich...aber wennste meinst  ... schön genaue Aufzeichung der Touren, da weiss ich ja noch ganz genau wie ich die gefahren bin. 
Die Störmthalrunde und die Mimo fehlen noch, ganz zu schweigen vom Lindenthaler Wäldchen.


----------



## morph027 (28. Juli 2010)

Sind ja auch erst 3 Wochen alt  Naja, keine Ahnung wie man das sonst so beschreiben soll. Mountainbiken ohne Berge?  Gestern hab ich die Aufzeichnung an dem rausgesprungenen Reifen gestoppt und dann vergessen, fortzusetzen.


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juli 2010)

naja schnelle runden ohne viele Anstiege mit gut sortierten technischen Einlagen, trifft es wohl ganz gut.

 bis morgen


----------



## matze81 (28. Juli 2010)

Hi, hier mal noch die mimo Runde.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2010)

die post trödelt  naja wirds wohl doch meine stadtschlampe heut abend. mit gepäckträger XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2010)

Radsport Wittwer hat echt alles in seinen Schubladen 
Gelbe Feder + ÖLabstreifer


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Juli 2010)

krass


----------



## dkc-live (1. August 2010)

Am Samstag einer Lust auf die Standart Harz Runde? Pfarrstieg, Höllenstieg usw...


----------



## cxfahrer (2. August 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Am Samstag einer Lust auf die Standart Harz Runde? Pfarrstieg, Höllenstieg usw...



Lust ja, aber Zeit nein. Das WE drauf ggfs...


----------



## Le-crew (2. August 2010)

Moinsen

Wir waren gestern in Hahnenklee .Saugeil  wie immer und scheinbar  ist halb LE dort gewesen .Hab auch mit drei jungs gesprochen leider keine Tel. ausgetauscht. Kann mir jemand bitte sagen wer am Ascheberg (Großzocher)  ne Line schaufelt der war gestern auch dort . Danke


----------



## morph027 (2. August 2010)

Hab da mal einen Uwe getroffen. Groß, stark, wenig Haare. Fuhr ein Ghost Northshore glaub ich. Tel.-Nr. hab ich da, kann ich der per PN schicken.


----------



## Le-crew (2. August 2010)

keine Haare ist wohl treffender. Was er fuhr ?? keine Ahnung hab nicht so genau hingeschaut. Aber mach mal . Danke im Vorraus. Will mal versuchen möglichst viele DH/ FR Freaks zusammen zubringen damit mal was Geht in LE, nicht nur im "Untergrund" obwohl das auch seinen Reiz hat. Und bloß kein RideLE. Wie sagte einer seiner Kumpels" die winken dort mit den Mitgliedsvertägen wie Versichungsvertreter"


----------



## morph027 (2. August 2010)

Genau das hat er mir auch so geschildert  PN geht raus...


----------



## morph027 (2. August 2010)

btw...kann morgen nicht mit...

Hat jemand eine schicke nightridetaugliche Lampe am Start, die ich mir Ende August mal für einen Abend leihen könnte? Oder eine Empfehlung für eine Lampe, die man in Dtl. bestellen und dann Dank Fernabsatzgesetz wieder zurückschicken kann?  (Forensuche geht von Hongkong P7 über MyTinySun bis Lupine...ich blick da nicht durch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. August 2010)

Kauf dir doch die DX, die kostet doch nicht viel. 
Wieso zurückschicken, mit was willst du die BDO Runde dann mitfahren - ist doch jetzt schon wieder früh dunkel  ?
Wenn du da mit ner Sigma-Lenkerfunzel ankommst blasen dich Yvi, Frank und Björn mit ihren Bettys grad so weg, dass du den Trail vor lauter Schatten nicht mehr siehst.


----------



## morph027 (2. August 2010)

Hm...Die MTE SSC P7 sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus...ob die schnell genug da ist? Und der Aufwand mit dem 18650 Akku. Kommt noch ein sinnvolles LadegerÃ¤t dazu.

Oder ich betreibe mit meinen Eneloops + BC700 (wegens FotoausrÃ¼stung schon vorhanden) erst mal eine Fenix, evtl. spÃ¤ter 2. BlÃ¶des Licht, ich weiss schon, warum ich gern im Hellen fahre 

[Ã¤hdit schrob:] Na gut, der Preis ist wurscht, MTE + 2 Akkus + Charger bei DX fÃ¼r 55$, also knapp 40â¬ atm. Muss ich wohl mal zugreifen


----------



## cxfahrer (3. August 2010)

Adapter für Stecker nicht vergessen (20ct) !


----------



## morph027 (3. August 2010)

Sieht gut aus...So einen Adapter hab ich noch irgendwo rumliegen. Ist halt die Frage, ob das Teil dann wochenlang beim Zoll hÃ¤ngt. Der Magicshine-EU Shop (Typ?) mÃ¶chte ohne ZubehÃ¶r dafÃ¼r gleich mal 80â¬.


----------



## dkc-live (3. August 2010)

jojo dauer 2 wochen mit zoll. in leipzig ist der zoll aber faul.

ich schick alles nach leipzig, da die leute in nossen alles ab 1 euro rausfischen.


----------



## morph027 (3. August 2010)

Nu jut, dann schauen wir mal. Bestellung ist raus. Sollte der Zoll dann doch trödeln, hat bestimmt jemand eine für ein Wochenende über, oder? 

Viel Spass heut abend. Vielleicht schaff ich's doch noch, mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozenDaiquiri (4. August 2010)

Ist die Donnerstags-Runde vom BDO eigentlich nur für Mädels?


----------



## Metrum (4. August 2010)

Der Zoll in Leipzig ist GAR NICHT faul!


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2010)

frozenDaiquiri schrieb:


> Ist die Donnerstags-Runde vom BDO eigentlich nur für Mädels?



Ab BDO: ja, wenn sie stattfindet. 
Aber *18:30 ab Augustusplatz* ist geschlechtsneutral.


@metrum: 19,3% EUst zahlen musste ich auch für die DX, die wenigen Euros habens aber nicht gemacht, nur der Weg nach Taucha...


----------



## beachi (5. August 2010)

Ich hab mal ein anderes Anliegen. Da ich nun wieder begonnen habe, mit meinem MTB ein paar Runden um LE zu drehen, müsste hier und da am Rad ein bisschen gewerkelt werden. Das Rad ist immerhin schon ca. 9 Jahre alt...
Zum einen bin ich mit der Bremsleistung meiner mech. Scheibenbremsen nicht zufrieden. Ich würde diese gern gegen hydraulische (Magura?) tauschen.
Desweiteren könnte ich auch ne 'neue' gebrauchte Federgaben gebrauchen, an der man einstellen kann, das diese nicht federt. Grad bergauf nervt das wippen.

Wer kann mir hierbei für nen kleinen Obolus beim Einbau etc. helfen und Teile empfehlen? Ich würde diese dann gebraucht besorgen.

Anbei einige Fotos von den derzeitigen Komponenten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (5. August 2010)

Also was das Einbauen angeht würde ich Dir diverse Fahrradselbsthilfeläden empfehlen. Die sind gut mit Werkzeug ausgestattet und es steht meistens einer in der Nähe, der sich auskennt. Siehe hier: http://www.radfahren-in-leipzig.de/fahrrad/selbsthilfe.asp
Zusätzlich kenn ich noch den "Rücktritt", Nähe Ringcafe.


----------



## dkc-live (5. August 2010)

wenns soweit i.o ist kannst du dich ja nach einer gebrauchten rock shox reba oder einer psylo umschauen. bremsentechnisch kannst du ja die tektro auriga comp anschauen. oder einer shimano z.b die 575 er


----------



## Le-crew (5. August 2010)

Was willste denn für die Stopper ausgeben.?


----------



## beachi (5. August 2010)

Das kommt auf Marke, Zustand und Zubehör an. Sicherlich brauche ich dann auch neue Scheiben. Welchen Adapter ich brauche, weiß ich auch nicht. Kenne mich da leider nicht aus.
Alles zusammen denke so um die 100 (+/-) Je weniger, desto besser  Hab mich da an den Preisen aus der bucht orientiert.


----------



## Le-crew (5. August 2010)

Für lau kannste bei uns am  See bestimmt nen alten anker bekomm geht auch oder? Nee im ernst da sollte doch was zu machen sein. Meine code5 sind leider schon weg, und meine techX2 sprengen dein Budget bei weitem ,sind allerdings neu ( siehe Bikemarkt)


----------



## morph027 (5. August 2010)

So, Lampe ist "shipped". Nachdem das heute doch schon arg dunkel war, bin ich mal gespannt, wie lang der arme Rikshafahrer bis zu mir braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (6. August 2010)

War von euch zufällig schon mal jeman in der Gegend um Oberhof? Ich bin da bald paar Tage in Oberschönau.


----------



## dkc-live (6. August 2010)

Wir radeln Montag nach Leipzig. Ist die Dienstag Tour noch mixed? Wir würden mitkommen!


----------



## morph027 (6. August 2010)

Jop, ist mixed. Bringt schönes Wetter mit


----------



## dkc-live (6. August 2010)

WIr fahren auch morgen, sind hart im nehmen.


----------



## wildbiker (6. August 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> War von euch zufällig schon mal jeman in der Gegend um Oberhof? Ich bin da bald paar Tage in Oberschönau.



Ja, vor 2 jahren, da mal bei der Rennsteigtour durchgefahren bzw. genächtigt. Dieses Jahr evtl. gleiche Tour nochmal...


----------



## morph027 (6. August 2010)

Hast du Vorschläge für schöne Touren? Der Hermannsberg nebenan soll ganz nett sein...


----------



## wildbiker (6. August 2010)

Hatte damals noch keinen Garmin, bin da halt nur durch gefahren von Brotterrode in Richtung Schmücke, im prinzip immer dem R gekennzeichneten Weg lang... Schmücke und Gehlberg ist aber schon mal ne Empfehlung . Wie gesagt, dieses Jahr ist die Tour nochmal geplant, mit Garmin&neuem Rad, dann kann ich mehr zu sagen, wos schön und fahrbar ist.  Ausgeschildert sind da viele Strecken. Schön isses im Thüringer Wald eigentl. überall.


----------



## Ataraxie (11. August 2010)

beachi schrieb:


> Das kommt auf Marke, Zustand und Zubehör an. Sicherlich brauche ich dann auch neue Scheiben. Welchen Adapter ich brauche, weiß ich auch nicht. Kenne mich da leider nicht aus.
> Alles zusammen denke so um die 100 (+/-) Je weniger, desto besser  Hab mich da an den Preisen aus der bucht orientiert.



Wie ist da der Stand, und aus welcher Ecke kommst du?


----------



## beachi (12. August 2010)

Ich suche immer noch... Bin aus Leipzig. Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (12. August 2010)

Ich vermute mal dass ihm das mit Leipzig schon klar ist - er meint sicherlich WO IN LEIPZIG?


----------



## beachi (12. August 2010)

ist noch früh am morgen.. sry.. aus eutritzsch. wobei ich aber flexibel bin..


----------



## Ataraxie (12. August 2010)

Ich bin aus Lindenthal, ist ja nicht so weit weg.

Also wenn du Fragen hast, ich bin den ganzen August zu Hause und bastel selbst ständig an meinen Rädern. Einen günstigen Dealer habe ich hier auch gleich um die Ecke.

Also wenn du möchtest kann ich dir gerne zur Hand gehen.


----------



## much175 (13. August 2010)

Hi Leute, bin demnächst bei meinen Bekannten in Bölitz-Ehrenberg. Da geht gleich in der Nähe Leipzigs Grüner Streifen durch. Gibt es da auch ein paar lustige Wege, die mit einem Fahrrad Spaß machen könnten?
Danke im Vorraus für eure Antworten.
Gruß


----------



## Le-crew (13. August 2010)

Spot am Störmtaler abgerissen!!!!
Hier Fotos
Wahrscheinlich kommt man als Jugendlicher in diesem "Staat"* besser weg mit Saufen anzufangen, Häuser mit Graffiti zu beschmieren und alten Omas die Handtasche zu stehlen als sich Sportlich zu engagieren und die Jugend zu Unterstützen. Danke


----------



## Ataraxie (13. August 2010)

Gibt es Infos wer es gewesen ist?


Da gab es doch einige recht große Kicker, da muss doch schweres Gerät am Start gewesen sein.

Das ist echt so sinnlos, hier im Lindenthaler Wäldchen ist es das selbe, so viel Arbeit in ein paar Drops, Kicker und Tables gesteckt und dann wird alles zerstört. Hier waren es allerdings besoffene Jugendliche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (13. August 2010)

entweder so ein Patient von der Gemeinde oder halt LMBV.  Will mich jetzt erstmal nicht negativ äußern vielleicht kann man was Legal machen glaub ich aber nicht weil sie an uns kein Geld Verdienen. Ist aber Schade weil wir ja als LE den anspruch haben " Sportstadt" zu sein.  Da scheint aber nur für Fußball, schwimmen und Rennrad zu gelten. Dafür ist immer Geld da .  Randsport und Extrem Sportarten scheinen unerwünscht. Komisch die Ösis lachen uns aus da schießen die Parks wie Pilze aus den Boden


----------



## Metrum (13. August 2010)

Habt ihr eigentlich nun mal versucht das legal zu machen und bei der Gemeinde in Großpösna anzusprechen? Ich würde es einfach versuchen, denn sie müssen sich für das Seekonzept schon was einfallen lassen und mehr als Nein sagen können sie ja auch nicht. Ich denke halt nur so lange der See noch nicht freigegeben ist wirds eher schwierig, wegen Haftung, etc. Aber macht euch doch mal Gedanken darüber, bereitet was nettes (Konzept) vor und macht ein Date mit der Gemeinde aus. Was habt ihr denn dabei zu verlieren?


----------



## Le-crew (13. August 2010)

Sollte eigentlich  gemacht werden es ist auch in den letzten wochen nicht mehr gebaut worden um das Projekt nicht zu gefährden leider kam das sehr Überraschend hatte heute noch um 0.40 uhr ne Mail wo mir das mitgeteilt wurde. Bin noch am sonntag das erste mal  die Dinger gesprungen war saugeil. Schade jetzt haben wir ja genug Zeit um uns zu Kummern. Sinnvoll wäre es alle Interessierten zusammen zu fassen und als Gemeinsames Team in Großposna anzutreten. Ich kann die auch Verstehen aber es hatte bis jetzt niemanden gestört ( Anwohner fanden es auch gut) deshalb der Schock. Muss mich mal mit den Jungs beraten


----------



## Metrum (13. August 2010)

Naja, dumm gelaufen! Hatte ja in der damaligen Situation auch meinen Senf dazugegeben daher weiß ich auch noch dass der Gedanke schon mal im Raum stand. Nur dummerweiße schiebt man genau diese Dinge immer vor sich her und macht erstmal nur die die Spaß machen. Ihr müsst dort auch nicht als Horde auflaufen, sondern setzt euch mal zusammen, macht euch Gedanken, nen Termin und dann machen sich paar Leute auf den Weg. Bestenfalls welche die sich vernünftig ausdrücken können und nicht mit der Faust auf den Tisch hauen.  Denn ich bin mir beinah sicher dass man sich dort ein Stück Land pachten kann und dann könnte die Haftungssache schon wieder anders aussehen - könnte. Oder vielleicht kann man auch einen Vororttermin machen? Ich würde euch auch helfen, das dann in entsprechende Bahnen mit der Gemeinde zu lenken, nur was ihr machen wollt, etc. solltet ihr vorab schon mal klären und zu Papier bringen. Und dann müssen wir das der Gemeinde lecker servieren, ihnen erklären dass es auch für den Ruf gut ist Sport und Jugendliche zu unterstützen, bla, bla, bla. Zur Not taucht dann im Vereinsnamen Störmtaler See mit auf oder so und die freuen sich ein Loch in den Arsch. Man muss ihnen auch die bundesweite Werbung durch, zum Beispiel dieses Forum, bewusst machen, was dann wieder Gäste anzieht und Zeltplätze vor Ort füllt, etc. Da fällt uns schon was ein!


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2010)

Och schade. 
Die Dirtline sind wir immer gern gefahren.

Wird wohl die LMBV veranlasst haben, es stehen ja auch noch überall die "Betreten verboten, Bergbaugelände" Schilder.


----------



## Le-crew (13. August 2010)

so hab ich das gemeint erstmal zusammen sitzen  und aufschreiben was haben wir für Ideen und Vorschläge und dann mit zwei drei Leuten dort auftauchen und das Sachlich besprechen., ob es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit gibt dieses Projekt zu realisieren . Wir könnten dann auch jede Hilfe  gebrauchen . Deshalb Danke für dein Angebot ich hoffe wir kommen so weit und können es annehmen. Vielleicht sagt ein Teil von uns wir haben keinen Bock mehr ich weiß es nicht. Es ist nur schade um die drei die dort angefangen haben und die ganzen Arbeitsstunden. Ich bin ja erst seit kurzem dort. Ich hoffe ich bekomm sie so schnell wie möglich Zusammen ( bei einem Bier)


----------



## dkc-live (13. August 2010)

der Störmthaler ist doch noch gar net voll oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> der Störmthaler ist doch noch gar net voll oder?



Ja, aber drumrum gebaut und geplant wird schon fleissig (s.a. LVZ von heut).

bzw. älterer Beitrag der LVZ: http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...derat-vorgestellt/r-markkleeberg-a-11047.html


----------



## dkc-live (13. August 2010)

Naja dann ist er ja verdichtet, wenn schon gebaut wird. Aber wenn noch die Schilder da stehen, wird er von der MIBRAG verwaltet.

Mit Setzungsfließen können sie sich dann wenigstens nich rausreden ^^


----------



## wurstzipfel (13. August 2010)

dumm gelaufen !!! 
zum 2.mal ;-((
keen bock mehr of scheiß schippen
alles votzen außer mutti....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (15. August 2010)

So ein Mist, ich war zwar bis jetzt nur einmal dort, aber gefallen hatte es mir auch. Und das ich den Tag den Spaten gleich mit in die Hand genommen habe war für mich Ehrensache. Wenn es um ein zusammen treffen geht, würde ich auch versuchen mit dabei zu sein. 

War neulich mal im Lindenthaler Wäldchen da es von mir im Prinzip um die Ecke ist. (komme aus Möckern) Bis jetzt schaut es dort noch ganz gut aus. Aber mit dem Störmi kann man es nicht vergleichen. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Ataraxie (16. August 2010)

Es schaut ganz gut aus im Lindenthaler Wäldchen? 

Was meinst du?


----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2010)

Er meint wohl, dass dort noch niemand mit dem Bagger war. Warum auch, die Hügel sind ja winzig.


----------



## Ataraxie (16. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Er meint wohl, dass dort noch niemand mit dem Bagger war. Warum auch, die Hügel sind ja winzig.



Eben, ich dachte schon er weiß was, was ich nicht weiß.

Zerstört sind die Hügel dort aber leider auch. Bis auf einen Kicker und 'nen Table ist da nichts mehr.


Allerdings hat der Förster dort nichts gegen die Arbeiten.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (16. August 2010)

Hallöchen,

jup das meinte ich, das dort "kein Bagger" war, kommt ja dort auch eh nicht ran. Ja es ist halt nicht groß dort das meinte ich ja auch damit das es kein Vergleich zum Störmi ist oder anderen. Ich habe vom Wäldchen mal nen paar Foto´s gemacht, kann wenn gewünscht ja mal die Bilder einstellen. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Ataraxie (16. August 2010)




----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2010)

Och nö, lass mal. Das Wäldchen ist mir eher was für den Winter. 

Man könnte ja jetzt mal wieder Brombeeren schneiden gehen am der kleinen Halde in Zschocher  

...warum passiert an den Schönauer Lachen eigentlich nichts, da war doch früher immer so viel?


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (16. August 2010)

Gut dann lassen mer das erst mal mit den Foto´s. 

Weiß ja nicht ob dort in letzter Zeit auch mal jemand war, der Baum der dort umgefallen war, den habe ich mal mit nem Kumpel jetzt aus dem Weg geräumt so das der nicht mehr so störend im weg liegt.


----------



## Tobybot (17. August 2010)

Oh cool, danke! Also ich finde auch man sollte viel mehr bauen, gerade im Lindenthaler Wäldchen störts ja keinen, da könnte man einen schönen Rundtrack bauen. Genauso am Nahleberg (Auensee), den schneide ich regelmäßig frei und die Leute vom Grünflächenamt habe ich da lange nicht mehr gesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ataraxie (17. August 2010)

Wo genau ist der Nahleberg? Das Teil auf der anderen Seite der Luppe?


----------



## Tobybot (17. August 2010)

Ja genau


----------



## cxfahrer (17. August 2010)

Aber da wurden die ganzen Kicker und Shores doch erst neulich abgerissen? 
Die Abfahrt hinten runter ist ja auch total verwachsen mit Brombeeren?


----------



## Tobybot (17. August 2010)

Ja, da kam Anfang Juni mal eine Horde ABM-Kräfte vorbei, aber die haben nicht alles abgerissen. Ich denke einen zweiten Versuch wäre es wert  
Was die Verwucherung angeht siehts eigentlich ganz gut aus, im Gegensatz zu anderen Trails in Leipzig, es ist bloß die eine Abfahrt zugewachsen, aber das wäre nicht das Problem.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. August 2010)

Was ist denn nun eigentlich mit den Schönauer Lachen (Halde) ?


----------



## Ataraxie (17. August 2010)

Tobybot schrieb:


> Ja, da kam Anfang Juni mal eine Horde ABM-Kräfte vorbei, aber die haben nicht alles abgerissen. Ich denke einen zweiten Versuch wäre es wert
> Was die Verwucherung angeht siehts eigentlich ganz gut aus, im Gegensatz zu anderen Trails in Leipzig, es ist bloß die eine Abfahrt zugewachsen, aber das wäre nicht das Problem.



Soweit ich informiert bin, wird da oben auf dem Berg alles eingezäunt und eine Art Naturschutzgebiet draus gemacht. Irgendwelche Viecher sollen da hin, habe vergessen was genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. August 2010)

Ogottogott, Bisons aufm Berg.... ...was soll denn da oben grasen ausser Schafen, da ist doch unter den 3cm Oberboden sofort Müll drunter, da wächst doch bloss Unkraut. 
Wo hast du die Info her?


----------



## Ataraxie (17. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ogottogott, Bisons aufm Berg.... ...was soll denn da oben grasen ausser Schafen, da ist doch unter den 3cm Oberboden sofort Müll drunter, da wächst doch bloss Unkraut.
> Wo hast du die Info her?



Von den ganzen DH-Homies.


----------



## morph027 (17. August 2010)

Würde mich auch stark wundern...


----------



## Tobybot (17. August 2010)

Das wäre natürlich bitter, aber ich kanns mir auch nicht vorstellen nachdem er letztes Jahr so zeremoniell als Ausflugsziel eröffnet wurde...


----------



## cxfahrer (17. August 2010)

Na wenn ich mir das Wetter grad so anschaue dürfte ja alles bald mächtig durchweicht sein, beste Schaufelbedingungen....

Ist denn jemand heut abend dabei?
Do durfte ich ja bei schönster Abendstimmung alleine fahren  ...


----------



## morph027 (17. August 2010)

Bin noch unschlüssig, ob ich mich einsauen will (oder darf  ). Mein Knie ist auch noch leicht lädiert...


----------



## Focus_freeride (17. August 2010)

kennt jemand interessante trails in und um zöbiker da ja dort alles ehemaliges tagebaugebiet ist muss doch dort was interessantes sein oder ?


----------



## MysterioP (17. August 2010)

Also wenn irgendetwas, wo auch immer in Leipzig gebaut wird, ich bin dabei.

Evt. bastel ich mitm auch auf der Halde in Lößnig (Ascheberg) was kleines zusammen, aber halt nur wenig.Hach, als Schüler in der Abiturstufe hat man halt wenig Zeit.
Aber wirklich, wenn am Störmthaler wieder was gebaut wird, oder am Nahleberg, bin ich auf jeden Fall immer mal dabei!


----------



## cxfahrer (17. August 2010)

Focus_freeride schrieb:


> kennt jemand interessante trails in und um zöbiker da ja dort alles ehemaliges tagebaugebiet ist muss doch dort was interessantes sein oder ?



Zöbigker selbst war nie Tagebau.

Neue Harth:

Trail 1: vom Griechen runter immer gradeaus
Trail 2: ca. von da immer Richtung Hafen, Pfad ist ganz nett.
Trail 3: hinter der Autobahn rechts den Feldweg rein von Gaschwitz aus, dann am roten Rohr runter bis unter die andere Autobahnbrücke, dort kann man über Holzstapel fahren und eine kleine Betonkante hüpfen (mit gepflasterter Schräge). 
Trail 4: zwischen den beiden Lachen durch und im Schlamm versinken  ...

Ah dieses Wetter.


----------



## Le-crew (18. August 2010)

MysterioP schrieb:


> Also wenn irgendetwas, wo auch immer in Leipzig gebaut wird, ich bin dabei.
> 
> Evt. bastel ich mitm auch auf der Halde in Lößnig (Ascheberg) was kleines zusammen, aber halt nur wenig.Hach, als Schüler in der Abiturstufe hat man halt wenig Zeit.
> Aber wirklich, wenn am Störmthaler wieder was gebaut wird, oder am Nahleberg, bin ich auf jeden Fall immer mal dabei!



Wo alder ? I ch wohn auf der anderen Seite des Berges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus_freeride (18. August 2010)

ok danke die meisten kenn ich aber wo is die einfahrt vom 3.trail ?


----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2010)

Focus_freeride schrieb:


> ok danke die meisten kenn ich aber wo is die einfahrt vom 3.trail ?



 51°14'36.25"N  12°21'48.48"E

Ist ja alles nicht soo interessant in der Neuen Harth, kann man aber ab und an mal fahren. Auf dem roten Rohr balancieren und so...

Von der Autobahnbrücke Richtung Tagebau die Strasse mit den vielen Pfützen: da gibt es daneben im Unterholz auch einen lustigen Trampelpfad.


----------



## Focus_freeride (18. August 2010)

ahh ok langsam leuchtets ein ... das mit dem rohr kenn ich ist ganz lustig


----------



## morph027 (18. August 2010)

Das Rohr, wo die fiese Vegetation die Bremshebel unserer Scouts betätigt? 

@Wilhelm: Wart ihr gestern? Musste zusätzlich zum Knie auch noch meinen neuen Steuersatz einbauen


----------



## wildbiker (18. August 2010)

Ich finde Leipzig braucht mal nen ordentlichen legalen Bikepark... und net so nen Schotter...


----------



## morph027 (18. August 2010)

Naja, klar, aber Park im Flachland lohnt sich net. Ein legaler Spot wäre ja mal ein Anfang.


----------



## Focus_freeride (18. August 2010)

aber mal was aufregenderes und nicht nur die kurzen abfahrten hinten in der neuen harth die gehen ja teilweise nur 100 meter abwärts (also länge)


----------



## MysterioP (18. August 2010)

Ja klar, dann bastel doch mal ein Gebirge hier hin 

Wo keine Berge sind, können auch keine superlangen Abfahrten sein.


@Le-Crew: mal schauen, wo's am besten geht. Die Abfahrt nach Süden sicherlich nicht, zu kurz. Und die Ostabfahrt, die mal dawar ist jetzt sowas von zugewachsen, da geht ohne größeren Eingriff gar nix.
Mal schaun.


----------



## wurstzipfel (18. August 2010)

nach dem highfield geht´s wieder am störmi los )
so leicht lasse ich mich nicht unterkrigen.
nur dieses mal mit etwas mehr unterstützung !!!
evtl.werde ich mal mit dem chef von ride le einen termin machen,und ihnen mal das gelände dort zeigen,und parrallel dazu mal einen termin mit der bürgermeisterin/lmbv dort machen,um mal zu erfahren was dort geht,bzw.alles möglich ist,wenn man nicht so viel kohle hat.
denn ich denke,da muss dann ein zaun hin,versicherungen etc.pp
hoffe dann natürlich auch auf eure unterstützung...........
wer später bremst,ist länger schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. August 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Das Rohr, wo die fiese Vegetation die Bremshebel unserer Scouts betätigt?
> 
> @Wilhelm: Wart ihr gestern? Musste zusätzlich zum Knie auch noch meinen neuen Steuersatz einbauen



Du hast ein neues Knie eingebaut? 

Bei so Regen fahr ich doch nicht  
aber heut wieder, mal sehen wo man durchkommt, ist ja vieles unter Wasser.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. August 2010)

Die Planke zum Stöckchenlegertrail hätte mich gestern beinahe abgeworfen.

Außerdem habe ich einige schwere Äste/ Stämme weggeräumt, die natürlich wieder an den tollsten Stellen platziert worden waren.


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du hast ein neues Knie eingebaut?



Wär auch mal was, aber nein, nur unglücklicher Satzbau  Bis heut abend!


----------



## Le-crew (19. August 2010)

@wurstzipfel
Na marco gehts wieder ? Alder war war ne ******* hab ich vielleicht gebröckelt. Wenn du Unterstützung brauchst kannst auf mich und meinen Bruder zählen. Ich hoffe Adri und der Rest ham auch bock mitzumachen wär schade wenn nicht. Falls was ist du weißt ja wie du dich melden kannst.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. August 2010)

Schöne Aussicht auf die Bühne vom Highfield hat man vom Störmthaler Tagebau aus. War nur heut früh noch nix los.

Es ist ja wirklich alles platt gemacht - allerdings denke ich, wenn man die Line ein paarmal durchfährt, bilden sich da wieder von alleine Anlieger (die Kicker wachsen natürlich nicht wieder von selbst).


----------



## morph027 (23. August 2010)

Falls mal jemand in der Gegend unterwegs ist: Downhill in Schöneck (Björn und Yvonne waren rund um Plauen schon touren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (23. August 2010)

@wurstzipfel

Würde mich auch mit Bereit erklären mit Hand an zu legen, meine Nummer hast Du ja ... wenn dann gib Bescheid und ich Versuche da zu sein. Würde Dich auch mit Versuchen zu Unterstützen wenn es darum geht event. mit Joachim von Ride L.E. in Kontakt zu treten.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## kotcha (26. August 2010)

==>>  ACHTUNG DIEBSTAHL CUBE REACTION RED  <<==

Geklaut zwischen 24. und 26.08.2010 im Musikerviertel in Leipzig.
Aus dem Haus heraus wars auf einmal weg.


Ausstattung:

Rahmen:           Cube Reaction RED Modell 2008  (hinten Cantisockel)
Gabel:              Fox 100 RL (weiss)
Schaltung:        XTR (hinten),  XT (vorn)
Schalthebel:      Shimano LX
Vorbau/Lenker:  Ritchey Pro (leichtbau)
Sattel:             Selle SLR
Reifen:             Schwalbe Nobby Nic
Laufräder:         muss ich mal überlegen (jedenfalls schwarz)
Bremse:            Oro K18, 180/160
Kurbel:              Shimano XT,  Hollowtech II

Schön schnell  ... heul !

Bildchen gibs unten, allerdings noch mit der alten Gabel.


Ich hab noch kein vergleichbares Rad in Leipzig gesehen.
Also aufs Maul hauen, wenn es irgendwo auftaucht!!


Grüße
Kotcha


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (26. August 2010)

@kotcha

Werde meine Augen mit offen halten. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## wurstzipfel (27. August 2010)

@kotcha
ich passe auch auf,und auf´s maul gibt´s auch wenn´s sich ergibt.
hoffe es taucht wieder auf.
mfg.marko


----------



## wurstzipfel (27. August 2010)

@blue dragon1978
alles fit bei dir?
lange nix gehört..
was machst´´n und wo fährst´n grade ?
sind grad am käschen in markkleeberg am machen..
meld dich mal
ride on
dermarko


----------



## much175 (27. August 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Naja, klar, aber Park im Flachland lohnt sich net. Ein legaler Spot wäre ja mal ein Anfang.


 
habt ihr schon mal mit DMIB, den Komunen oder den Besitzern der Grundstücke schon mal geredet, vlt klärt sich dann einiges.


----------



## wurstzipfel (28. August 2010)

much175 schrieb:


> habt ihr schon mal mit DMIB, den Komunen oder den Besitzern der Grundstücke schon mal geredet, vlt klärt sich dann einiges.



ja schon klar,aber legal kostet dummerweise immer viel geld,und wer hat denn das schon ?


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (30. August 2010)

Das ist richtig, Legal ist meist immer Kostenintensiv. Und ohne "meist Verein" wird es da auch schwer werden, und dann bedarf es auch noch der Kontakte zu den Leuten die an den Objekten die Hand drauf haben. 

@wurstzipfel

War Gestern mal ne große Runde machen, über Fockeberg / Markkleeberg / Cossi / Großzschocher (Berg und Abfahrt runter) dann wieder nach Hause.

Kannst mir ja mal über PN oder so mitteilen wo das dort in Markkleeberg ist, und wann Ihr mal dort vor Ort seit. Dann kann ich gerne vorbeikommen, und wenn Hilfe gebraucht wird, lege ich natürlich gerne mit Hand an.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## tom198 (1. September 2010)

MysterioP schrieb:


> Ja klar, dann bastel doch mal ein Gebirge hier hin
> 
> Wo keine Berge sind, können auch keine superlangen Abfahrten sein.
> 
> ...



Hey,
solltest du echt vor haben, den Ascheberg umzupflügen, wäre ich gern dabei


----------



## morph027 (6. September 2010)

Bestellt jemand demnächst zufällig mal was bei Rose oder braucht was? Ich brauch neue Griffe (und nur die, keine Alternative  ), dafür ist mir das mit dem Versand aber etwas doof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozenDaiquiri (6. September 2010)

Ich könnte zwar einen neuen Reifen gebrauchen, aber die Preise bei Rose sind mir definitiv zu hoch!


----------



## wildbiker (6. September 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Bestellt jemand demnächst zufällig mal was bei Rose oder braucht was? Ich brauch neue Griffe (und nur die, keine Alternative  ), dafür ist mir das mit dem Versand aber etwas doof.



Bräuchte noch fürs N ein paar Dinge, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich beim Rose kauf... erstmal schauen (evtl. Sattel, Kleinteile)... LRS incl Reifen hab ich kürzlich bei denen gekauft...


----------



## morph027 (6. September 2010)

Sag Bescheid, es eilt nicht so sehr, dass es bis morgen sein muss


----------



## wrangler89 (7. September 2010)

muß es denn Rose sein? So toll sind die Preise ja nun auch nich.
Bei Hibike würd ich mich mit reinhängen


----------



## morph027 (7. September 2010)

Hm...ich hab noch keine Alternative zu meinen bevorzugten Griffen gefunden.

Nicht zu dick, nicht zu dünn. Und nicht so weich wie irgendwelche Moosgummidinger. Vorschläge?


----------



## wildbiker (7. September 2010)

http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...ck-On-Griffe-mit-geschlossenen-Endkappen.html


----------



## morph027 (7. September 2010)

Sehen nach Plastik aus. Ich hab mich an die hauchdünne weiche Schicht gewöhnt.


----------



## wrangler89 (7. September 2010)

Naja, solche Gummidinger sind doch sehr griffig, auch wenn sie auf den ersten Blick nicht so aussehen, Nur länger als 1- 2 Jahre halten die nicht, dann is das Profil ab. Und so dick sind die auch nicht. Mein Stift hat so was an seinem Merida Team. Müssen nur jetzt ersetzt werden.


----------



## morph027 (12. September 2010)

Heute nachmittag jemand Lust auf eine Runde zum Kulki? Sitz gerade noch in der Hochschule und schreib an meiner Abschlussarbeit, die Sonne lacht mich aber gaaanz fies durch's Fenster an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (12. September 2010)

Sonntagnachmittag biken? Das geht hier in Markkleeberg gar nicht! Da bin ich immer froh dass es hier keine Schußwaffen zu kaufen gibt, sonst würde ich nicht mehr am PC sitzen.


----------



## morph027 (12. September 2010)

Is richtig....gerade bei schönem Wetter sehr tollkühn, das Ganze  Muss trotzdem raus, will nicht immer nur im Dunkeln fahren ^^


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (12. September 2010)

@morph027

Bin zumindest in der Nähe vom Kulki Heute Nachmittag, kurz nach dem Lindenauer Hafen auf dem Hügel neben der Umgehungsstraße. (Mal noch meinen anderen Hobby nachgehen.) Bin aber mit Bike dort und daher flexibel, ich könnte dann noch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt zum Kulki dazu kommen.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## wildbiker (12. September 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Sonntagnachmittag biken? Das geht hier in Markkleeberg gar nicht! Da bin ich immer froh dass es hier keine Schußwaffen zu kaufen gibt, sonst würde ich nicht mehr am PC sitzen.



Du meinst die ganzen nervigen Skater und Fussgänger und Sonntagsradler am Cossi??



Werd das kommendes WE mal testen, da habsch nämlich mein Bike wieder und da werd ich mal drauf losballern. Egal was sich in Weg stellt, werden schon rüberspringen...


----------



## Metrum (12. September 2010)

Genau die meine ich, aber da es nächstes WE sowieso regnet ist es da nicht so voll!


----------



## cxfahrer (12. September 2010)

Ach herrlich diese vielen "Mountainbiker" am Cossi, komplett incl. Bike alles neu von Stadler, unbehelmt usw...da geh ich lieber schwimmen.

Wieso fährt niemand mehr über den Aschehügel Zschocher, der oberste Kicker ist ja ganz zugewachsen  ? Brombeeren sind doch fast weg.

Der Stöckchenleger war übrigens wieder sehr fleissig, da muss man am Stöckchenlegerweg auf die individuelle Linie achten , besonders im Dunkeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom198 (12. September 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wieso fährt niemand mehr über den Aschehügel Zschocher, der oberste Kicker ist ja ganz zugewachsen  ? Brombeeren sind doch fast weg.
> 
> Der Stöckchenleger war übrigens wieder sehr fleissig, da muss man am Stöckchenlegerweg auf die individuelle Linie achten , besonders im Dunkeln!



Meinst den Ascheberg am Silbersee?
Und welchen Stöckchenleger? Bitte um Aufklärung...


----------



## morph027 (12. September 2010)

War ne dumme Idee, heute zu fahren 

Stöckchenlegerweg war ein Grauen gestern abend. Hatte schon kurz Angst, mich im Wald zu verlieren 

Meinst in Zschocher oben den kleinen Kicker kurz vor der Rechtskurve? Die Jungs basteln da auch eine neue Line durch den Wald mit kleinem Drop und Anlieger. Wenn man oben ist, rechts vom Stein weg. Auf jeden Fall macht Dunkelheit schnell, gestern abend hab ich den letzten Kicker so schnell wie noch nie genommen


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (12. September 2010)

@ tom198:

Der Berg hier dürfte gemeint sein.


----------



## tom198 (12. September 2010)

Thanks so much,
weiß ich gleich, wo ich morgen mal hinbiken werde


----------



## morph027 (14. September 2010)

Hab mich verkauft, falls wer noch ein Jersey braucht


----------



## Metrum (14. September 2010)

Und ICH habe Dich letztens noch gefragt ob Du noch mehr zu verkaufen hast! Aber bei dem Wetter jetzt bin ich noch am grübeln ob ich es nehmen soll oder nicht. Den Sommer über habe ich danach gesucht.


----------



## morph027 (14. September 2010)

Das Päckchen kam heut erst an


----------



## Metrum (14. September 2010)

Ich denk drüber nach, gibt ja zum Glück meist eher schlanke Biker, so dass man es Dir nicht aus den Händen reißen wird - hoffe ich mal.


----------



## morph027 (15. September 2010)

So, jetzt alle schön aufessen, damit die Sonne weiterscheint


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. September 2010)

hähähä
hab ab nächste woche urlaub !!!!!
also AUFESSEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (15. September 2010)

... ich hab ab übernächster Woche Urlaub dann gehts Rennsteig rocken


----------



## cxfahrer (18. September 2010)

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, das aus dem eingangradforum crosszuposten, ich denke Basti und David haben nix dagegen.


----------



## dkc-live (19. September 2010)

hoi. bei mir gribbelt es mal wieder. wir fahren sonntag den 26. innen harz. ca 7 uhr kommen wir in le mit zug an. dann gehts weiter. zur zeit haben wir noch 3 plätze auf dem tiket frei. wer mag mitkommen? pm bitte.


----------



## Ataraxie (19. September 2010)

Was habt ihr denn vor?


----------



## RBPunscher (20. September 2010)

Wer hat eigentlich am Focke an der Holzbrücke weiter gebaut?  war jetzt Virtel Jahr nicht mehr dort und bub hat da jemand noch en Brücke hingebaut  allerdings nicht mehr so stabil und nur noch stückhaft vorhanden...


----------



## Metrum (20. September 2010)

Habe mal ne "dumme" Frage:

Macht eigentlich jemand bei der nmc am 26.09. mit? 
Habe heute davon gelesen. Ist eher Autobahn oder?


----------



## Joker-LE (21. September 2010)

klingt nach ein bissl mehr: http://www.zielgerade.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## cxfahrer (21. September 2010)

_"Auf  Grund der Flutung des Zwenkauer Sees gibt es auch in diesem Jahr eine  neue Streckenführung, die vor allem durch einige technisch  anspruchsvolle Passagen den Teilnehmern ihr gesamtes Können abverlangt.
Die  diesjährige Runde im Leipziger Süden ist ca. 19 km lang. Daraus  resultieren ein zum Vorjahr leicht veränderter Zeitplan und neue  Gesamtstreckenlängen. In jedem Fall wird es auf einigen neuen Passagen  sehr interessant und abwechselungsreich."

_Haben die was gebaut? 
Wer kennt die Strecke? 
19km heisst ja,wenn die in Belantis starten, ein ziemlich begrenztes Gebiet. Vielleicht über die Bistumshöhe als "technisch anspruchvolle Passage" ...?

Fockeberg:
Ich werde mal versuchen, eine Abfahrt Richtung B2 von unterhalb der Asphaltserpentine  runter zu finden/bauen. Dort liegen schöne große Trümmer herum, die sich sicher gut einbauen lassen. Es gibt auch recht wenig Brombeeren....

Aschehügel Zschocher:
Die Strecke hat noch Potential, ohne den Weg für die Reiter zu verbauen. Zwei kleine Kicker hab ich mal ergänzt. Da geht aber noch mehr.


PS: zur B2 hin ist ja nicht einfach - steiler Schutthang. Ich hab mal an zwei unterschiedlichen Ecken angefangen aber so richtig begeistern tuts mich nicht. Mache dann ggfs. übern Winter weiter.


----------



## morph027 (21. September 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Fockeberg:
> Ich werde mal versuchen, eine Abfahrt Richtung B2 von unterhalb der Asphaltserpentine  runter zu finden/bauen. Dort liegen schöne große Trümmer herum, die sich sicher gut einbauen lassen. Es gibt auch recht wenig Brombeeren....



Gib mal per PN oder Hany Bescheid, habe zur Zeit etwas freie Kapazitäten und kann mit anpacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (21. September 2010)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute mal zum See und schau mal ob man was sehen kann. 19km sind ja wirklich nicht sehr viel und ich denke es wird schon nur bis zum Kap nach Zwenkau gehen. Bistumshöhe wäre vorstellbar aber wo queren die dann die Autobahn? Geht ja eigentlich nur an der Südspitze vom Cossi unter der Brücke durch - oder? Vielleicht ist dass dann auch die "anspruchsvolle Passage" falls es vorher nochmal richtig schüttet?  Ein Streckenplan auf deren HP wäre auch ganz nett gewesen. Aber im Prinzip zielte meine Frage auch darauf ab ob da schon mal jemand dabei war, ob es anspruchsvoll oder Fasching ist.

So, dann noch allen einen sonnigen Tag!


----------



## wrangler89 (21. September 2010)

moin, moin
wäre auch dabei.
P/N oder morph hat meine Nummer.


----------



## RBPunscher (21. September 2010)

Fockeberg:

Ja an der Seite der B2 ist es schwer ein Anfang zu finden unten siehts hingegen richtig nett aus werden uns im Winter auch wieder an unsere Holzbrücke weiter bemühen gerade der alternativ Weg im letzten Stück muss noch gemacht werden...

Wenn ihr am Focke baut sacht bescheid


----------



## Suechtiger (22. September 2010)

@ Metrum.. 
hatte letztes jahr mit nem kollegen am nmc teilgenommen... 
war nich soo die welt ehrlich gesagt ;/
wurden 3 verschiedene distanzen angeboten was sich einfach nur in mehreren runden wiederspiegelte
+ belantis als start/ziel gebiet
+ von dort aus über so ne brücke direkt richtung zwenkauer see.. un da halt links unten rum richtung kap über sandige wege und feinkies-abschnitte..
+ am kap war kurze zeitabnahme
+ von dort aus den weg nur oben rum zurück über so bissl wiesenwege un teilweise grob geteerte straße richtung belantis

sie hatten zwar versucht so paar kurven-sektionen übers gras einzubinden.. un auch am kap den weg über den hang bissl zu verteilen.. aber war in grunde jetzt nix berauschendes
gut.. ich sag das als downhiller un freerider .. für normale xc/cc fahrer is das vielleicht der kick schlecht hin.. mich hats nich umgehauen 

dennoch viel spass denen die teilnehmen wollen und werden


----------



## esb315 (23. September 2010)

Guten Morgen alle,
hat jemand nen Streckenplan von der NMC (oder nen Link)? Würde die Piste gern vorher mal abfahren. Das Wetter bietet sich ja wunderbar an.


----------



## Metrum (23. September 2010)

Ich hatte nur mal irgendwo bei denen nen alten Streckenplan gefunden, weiß aber nicht mehr wie ich dahin gekommen bin. Werden sich wohl nicht grundsätzlich unterscheiden aber wie ich schon schrieb es wäre nicht übel wenn man den auf deren HP finden könnte. Bin nun leider am WE nicht da aber interessieren würde es mich trotzdem auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esb315 (23. September 2010)

Da gehts heut ohne Plan um den Zwenkauer^^.
Danke für die flotte Antwort.


----------



## Metrum (23. September 2010)

Naja, vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja ohne Plan. Bin zwar ziemlich arg verschnupft hab aber eben mal paar Medis eingeworfen. Mal schauen obs hilft.


----------



## esb315 (23. September 2010)

Bei dem Wetter hättest du das ganze locker ausschwitzen können. 
War heut das erste mal da. War ne schöne Runde. Nur am Ende viel Asphalt. Meiner Meinung nach noch besser als der Störmthaler. Viel uriger. Noch nich so überlaufen. Und wenigstens ein paar recht naturbelassene Anstiege. Ich hab schon gemerkt das man doch aus ner sehr flachen Gegend kommt^^.


----------



## Metrum (23. September 2010)

Bist Du GANZ rum gefahren? War vorgestern zuletzt dort und hatte es erst vor mal die ganze Runde zu fahren aber irgendwie sah es mir nicht lohnenswert aus. Nehme sonst immer nur nen Teil mit wenn ich vom Markkleeberger See über Zwenkau Richtung Cossi fahre. Wohnst Du hier in der Ecke? Finde den Zwenkauer auch recht entspannend, das aufregendste ist eigentlich dann wenn Dir mal zwei herrenlose Dobermänner entgegenkommen.


----------



## esb315 (23. September 2010)

Bin von Stötteritz durch den Wildpark zum Cossi, dann am Bistumsturm(?) vorbei, unter der Autobahn durch und im Uhrzeigersinn rum und dann am Cossi auf Ostseite zurück. Insgesamt ca. 60km. War schon recht knackig. Die Dobermänner sind mir nicht begegnet^^. Werd morgen vielleicht nochmal fahren. Mal sehen was meine Beine morgen früh sagen.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (25. September 2010)

Das wird bestimmt eine nette Sauerei morgen bei dem Wetter ... ich werde sicher mal hinfahren und mir das anschauen ...

Link zum Streckenplan


----------



## esb315 (27. September 2010)

@ThomasS: Thx für den Plan.

Und war jemand beim Schlammbaden? 
Werd die Piste wenn das Wetter mitmacht morgen nachmittag fahren. Hoffentlich hat nen 2.25er genügend Auftrieb im Schlamm^^


----------



## Kesemo (29. September 2010)

Nen kUmpel und ich haben uns das angetan...
Ich für meinen teil bin nächstes jahr nicht wieder dabei. 35 waren eindeutig zu viel. Kein starterpaket, das t-shirt das man bei der anmeldung aussuchen konnte gab es auch nicht und die strecke war öder als ich dachte. Das wetter hat dann den rest erledigt.
Der schlamm war wie flüssiges schleifmittel, da gibts einiges zu reparieren an meinem bock. Schaltwerk und umwerfer gingen nur noch teilweise und zufällig.


----------



## wildbiker (2. Oktober 2010)

Fährt jm. unter der Woche? Bin zwar noch etwas verschnupft würde aber gerne mal wieder meine entouro-flitsche richtig ausfahren...


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Oktober 2010)

Wo willst du denn eine Endurotour fahren unter der Woche? 
Zschopautal? Amerika? 

Und an welchem Tag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (2. Oktober 2010)

Egal wann  wenns Wetter passt. Zschopautal, mal sehen. Momentan wär mir Leipziger Gegend lieber 

Amerika?? (meinst das bei Penig)?


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Oktober 2010)

Ja - ist aber bestimmt total sumpfig. Und Döbeln ist näher.

Leipziger Gegend? Hä? Wo denn da?

PS Leipzig ist schon ok, aber ohne Enduro. Da reicht Hardtail.


----------



## wildbiker (2. Oktober 2010)

Egal, hab z.z. nix andres, außer nen Fully...

Bei Döbeln/Harthaer/Waldheimer Gegend hab ich Verwandte... könnte eher was biketechnisch gehen...

Fährt überhaupt hier noch jm.? BDO-Touren usw.?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Oktober 2010)

BDO ja sicher. Du kannst fragen, ob die Do-Mädelsrunde im Moment noch läuft - letztens sind die Mädels immer normale Runde gefahren.
Mittwoch nachmittag hab ich sonst Zeit.
Für Döbeln Zschopautal braucht man 5h ca., reicht ein Nachmittag also nicht.
Amerika - Rochlitzberg sind auch ca.4h, aber ich denke unfahrbar grad.



PS: meine Kickererhöhung am Hügel in Zschocher rockt


----------



## Moe's Tavern (3. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> PS: meine Kickererhöhung am Hügel in Zschocher rockt


 ...aha, hast wieder trailbildende maßnahmen gemacht... werde die flugphase dann morgen abend evtl. mal antesten


----------



## Metrum (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

Wer baut eigentlich momentan im Keesschen Park, In Markkleeberg?


----------



## Suechtiger (5. Oktober 2010)

ich unter anderem? neugierig? 
mussten ja was neues finden nachdem wir unsanft vom störmthaler vertrieben wurden sind...
allerdings wird das dort mehr dirt, slopestyle-mäßig aufgebaut..


----------



## Peetstar (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander.

Mal ne Frage: meine Freundin studiert jetzt in Leipzig und wohnt da in Leutzsch. Lohnt es sich da mal das Rad mit zu nehmen? also so rein Enduro-Freeride-Trail technisch?

mfg


----------



## morph027 (5. Oktober 2010)

Eher nein...Also Freeride schon gar nicht, Enduro kann man. Trailbiken macht hier Spass und hält fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. Oktober 2010)

Grad gesehen: 
Stöckchenlegerweg wird demnächst geharvestert, bis zur Weissen Brücke. Bachdurchfahrt vom Stöckchenleger zerstört, aber das ist dann ja auch wurst .

Springe ich halt weiter meine Kicker  und schwimme im See....


----------



## Shambler (8. Oktober 2010)

Kennt einer das "Radhaus" in der Wittenbergerstraße? Saugeiler Laden - Jetzt mein Stammgeschäft. http://www.Radhaus-Leipzig.de

@cxfahrer ... Wo ist denn der "Stöckchenlegerweg"?


----------



## morph027 (8. Oktober 2010)

Schon tausendmal dran vorbei gefahren und vorgenommen, mal reinzuschauen.


----------



## dkc-live (9. Oktober 2010)

aber keine schönen marken  irgendwie.


----------



## Shambler (9. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Marken kannste Dir da sicher bestellen  

Der Chef & Mechniker da hat eine Engelsgedult und berät wirklich klasse.
Schade, dass ich den Laden erst endeckt hab, nachdem ich mir mein Bulls 
bei Stadler gekauft hab. (Ich fange mit dem Thema MTB gerade erst wieder an )

Ich will heute mal zum Störmthaler See fahren, weiß aber nicht so richtig, wie es vom Cossi da hin geht.
Gegen 10 Uhr starte ich in Eutritzsch, vielleicht hat jemand Bock mitzukommen?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Oktober 2010)

@shambler: Trails zwischen Schleußiger Weg / Schleusenbaustelle und Weisser Brücke, wo seit Jahren jemand Stöckchen legt. Zum Störmthaler fährt man entweder über die Dösner Halde zum Markkkleeberger oder über die Conne Island/AGRA. Und am Störmthaler muss man mit viel Schwung durch das breite Kiesbett fahren, sonst bleibt man stecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (9. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ich denke auch am Conny Island vorbei und dann nach der Brücke links rein, immer an der Pleise lang ist die beste Strecke. Nach der AGRA dann wieder links an der Möncherei (Sportplatz) lang, die Seenallee queren und links rum um den Markkleeberger See. Wenn Du paar Meter machen willst und über den Cossi fährst dann geht an der Südspitze ein Weg parallel zur A38 weg. Da kommst Du dann nach Gaschwitz, querst die Hauptstraße und bist auch wieder an der Pleise, wo Du links weg dann zur Seenallee kommst. Und die ganz lange Variante, inkl. Cossi, wäre an der Südspitze(unter der A38) rüber zum Zwenkauer, ne halbe Runde rum und dann durch die Pampa, nach links oder über die B2 rüber nach Cröbern und von dort zum Störmthaler. Fahr ich oft, ist schön entspannt ohne Wochenendradler oder Stockenten.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (9. Oktober 2010)

Gruß in die Runde,

zum Thema "Radhaus Leipzig" kenne die beiden schon eine ganze weile, und die machen Ihre Arbeit wirklich klasse. War auch schon einige mal mit einem der beiden Mechaniker Biken. 

Habe Gestern mal eine größere Runde gemacht, angefangen vom Lindenthaler Wald bis hin zum Schladitzer See und dann um den See herum. War eine schöne Ausfahrt. 

@Shambler

Schade das ich Deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gelesen habe, wäre sonst die Strecke gerne mit gefahren. Vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderes mal. Da ich in Möckern Wohne ist das ja nur ein Katzensprung bis Eutritzsch als Treffpunkt. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## wildbiker (9. Oktober 2010)

Kennt jm. den Schuppen hier: http://www.lenk-rad.de/
Nicht unbedingt Marken die einen umhauen...


----------



## Joker-LE (9. Oktober 2010)

Wollte mich nochmal bei dem netten und hilfsbereiten Biker-Kollegen heute am Kulki bedanken. 
Der mir da super mit einem neuen Schlauch und Hilfe aus der Patsche geholfen hat.
Vlt liest er hier ja zufällig mit.
Werde mit Sicherheit demnächst mal Dir vorbeischauen.

www.fahrrad-preisser.de kann man nur empfehlen, nette und kompetente Leute dort


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Oktober 2010)

An einem WE (mit Übernachtung im Trixipark, DAV oderJuHe) im November soll es nochmal fürs Endurotouren in s Zittauer gehen, je Tag ca. 6h/1000-1500hm tragen und fahren - 
gebt dann mir bei der BDO Runde mal Bescheid, dann können wir ja mal einen genauen Termin diskutieren (keine PMs bitte).  

6./7.11 ist erstmal voll ...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (11. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> An einem WE (mit Übernachtung im Trixipark, DAV oderJuHe) im November soll es nochmal fürs Endurotouren in s Zittauer gehen


 ...das Foto is von der Hochwaldbaude runter  ...bin dabei, sofern es nicht Katzen regnet und *nicht* vom 12.-19.11. ist.


----------



## morph027 (12. Oktober 2010)

Und ich besprech das mal mit meiner Regierung


----------



## *Yvi* (15. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> An einem WE (mit Übernachtung im Trixipark, DAV oderJuHe) im November soll es nochmal fürs Endurotouren in s Zittauer gehen, je Tag ca. 6h/1000-1500hm tragen und fahren -
> gebt dann mir bei der BDO Runde mal Bescheid, dann können wir ja mal einen genauen Termin diskutieren (keine PMs bitte).
> 
> 6./7.11 ist erstmal voll ...


 
Hi,

klar wenns Wetter dann noch passt würde ich auch mitkommen  iss ja immer ne Reise wert


----------



## morph027 (15. Oktober 2010)

So, großer Karton  Hier eine Preview...Stütze passt noch nicht so richtig, da muss ich noch 0,2mm ausreiben. Soviel zu american handmade  Rote Pedalen sind auch schon auf dem Weg.


----------



## Metrum (15. Oktober 2010)

Naja, ich hatte über zehn US-Cars und da waren Spaltmaße auch nie wie sie sein sollten. Das gehört bei denen dazu. Aber für DAS Bike würde ich die fehlenden Millimeter sogar mit dem nackten Finger ausreiben! 

Viel Spaß damit!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigzet (16. Oktober 2010)

oh ja, schönes radel...
da kannste das nächste mal im erzgebirge richtig die sau raus lassen
schade das ich letztes wochenende nicht konnte...


----------



## wurstzipfel (16. Oktober 2010)

geile kiste,im gegensatz zu deiner alten laube ))
freue mich mal wieder mit dir zu rocken
derma


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Oktober 2010)

Gefällt!
Und das Ghost wird entsorgt  ??


----------



## morph027 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ghost-Rahmen ist verkauft, die übrigen Parts wandern dann an ein Hardtail. Warte noch auf rote Pedalen, Kleinteile und muss mal den Decaltypen hier im Forum fragen, ob er zufällig schon CD-Decals hat. Ist mir so etwas zu nackig.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (16. Oktober 2010)

Geiles Bike,  Gefällt absolut. 

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## morph027 (17. Oktober 2010)

So, erste Ausfahrt....schick. Nur die MiCo der Lyrik braucht noch etwas Tuning.

Schöne neue Kicker an der Halde in Zschocher  War ganz überrascht.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2010)

Bitteschön ! 
Hat also noch keiner kaputtgemacht. 
Ich kuriere erstmal meine Erkältung aus.


----------



## morph027 (17. Oktober 2010)

Sind ja auch stabil gebaut 

Die Line oben vom Stein rechts in den Wald weg wird ja auch langsam spannender. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. Oktober 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> So, großer Karton  Hier eine Preview...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (17. Oktober 2010)

Da isses, jawoll. Ich denke schon, dass ich dabei bin. Sind doch happige 15,4kg über die Trails zu wuchten. Im Sprung/Flug lässt sich's aber schön leicht kippen und drehen. Nur der aktive Absprung ist etwas anstrengend, ist sehr fluffig der Hinterbau.


----------



## dkc-live (18. Oktober 2010)

schön schön  aber ein 2. laufradsatz der etwas leichter ist wär sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## morph027 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich noch hier. Muss ich dann am Moto nur die Ausfallenden tauschen und mir noch CL-auf-6Loch Adapter holen.


----------



## wrangler89 (18. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit,
mal kurz etwas anderes...
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem CNC- Shop in HH?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. Oktober 2010)

Bisher kein Grund zum Klagen.


----------



## morph027 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hm, wollen wir nicht ausnahmsweise die Dienstagsrunde mal auf heute verlegen? Das Wetter morgen lässt mir schon wieder die Lust vergehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (18. Oktober 2010)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> mal kurz etwas anderes...
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem CNC- Shop in HH?



Bisherige Bestellungen ohne Probleme abgelaufen...


----------



## wrangler89 (18. Oktober 2010)

Na da. Ich probiers mal.
Wie hastén gezahlt? Nachnahme oder VK?

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. Oktober 2010)

Beides lief, wie es laufen soll.


----------



## wildbiker (18. Oktober 2010)

Vorkasse. Gekauft ne Federgabel >400 Tacken insgesamt da gelassen....


----------



## wrangler89 (18. Oktober 2010)

Jo,
danke für die Einschätzungen.
Will mir dort einen neuen Rahmen holen. Sieht ja preislich ganz gut aus.


----------



## Metrum (18. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ich hoffe auch mal dass da alles in Ordnung geht. Hatte mir bei denen ne TRP V-Brake für 90 statt 190 bestellt (Angebot) und dann hier im Schnäppchenjägerfred gepostet. Da kam dann gleich ne Meldung zurück dass sie nicht mehr lieferbar wäre (von nem anderen User). Ich habe dann gleich nochmal CNC gemailt und sie schrieben mir auch umgehend dass die nachbestellt wären und ich auf jeden Fall meine sicher habe. Naja, meine Kohle haben sie schon paar Tage - aber ich denke mal dass alles klar geht, zumindest war der Kontakt bisher völlig o.k.


----------



## morph027 (24. Oktober 2010)

Oh Mann, was ein Wind heute. Der hat mich aber zur Belohnung die Dreckstraße von Albersdorf stadteinwärts angeschoben, war fast wie Moppeddfahren.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja das ist schön grad wenn dann die Windräder so schön drehen  ... ich war mehr im Wald - Stöckchenlegerweg, rotes Rohr, Halde Zschocher. Ich muss da nochmal nachlegen, das wird alles zu einfach.


----------



## morph027 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ach, einfach im Dunkeln fahren 

Aber den großen Kicker willst nicht noch mehr verlängern, oder? Der ist schon ordentlich hoch.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2010)

Na mal sehen wie langweilig die Winterregentage werden. Der Dreck ist da schon recht hart, der muss erst auffrieren - allen Respekt den andern die da bauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussy0 (25. Oktober 2010)

hallo...
ich würde gern auf folgenen eintrag verweisen...danke
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7671192&postcount=2092


----------



## Le-crew (26. Oktober 2010)

ach du schei55e ich halt die Augen auf!


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (26. Oktober 2010)

Werde ebenfalls meine Augen offen halten.


----------



## TAL (26. Oktober 2010)

Werd nat. auch meine Augen aufhalten. Als vor einigen Monaten das nagelneue Tomac Snyper meiner Freundin gestohlen wurde, sagte man mir erneut, dass diese auffälligen Räder meist ganz schnell das Land verlassen.

A&V kann man so gut wie vergessen, denn selbst die polizeiliche Zusammenarbeit mit derlei Läden aus Problembezirken hat ergeben, dass bei Hochpreisrädern kein Ankauf mehr mit halbwegs gesichertem Eigentumsnachweis erfolgt.

Hast wenigstens ne gute Versicherung gehabt (ich weiß, hilft dem Verlust nicht wirklich ab, gerade wenn der Aufbau so nicht wiederbeschaffbar ist)?


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## morph027 (26. Oktober 2010)

Denke auch, dass die geklauten Bikes sich nicht mehr in unseren Gefilden befinden.

Hier mal meins mit den roten Pedalen, also eigentlich fertig.









Blöderweise ist der Mittelsteg mit der Achse höher als die Flächen mit den Pins und da hab ich einfach keinen Grip drauf, da ich nicht mittig auf dem Pedal stehe. Heut abend also erst mal wieder mit den alten weißen Dingern. Zurück mit den XLC, andere probieren


----------



## morph027 (27. Oktober 2010)

Frage an die Designprofis 

Nochmal rote Pedalen oder lieber schwarze bestellen? Mit rot sind's 3 Farben im Kurbelbereich, mit schwarzen wäre ein sauberer schwarz-silber Kontrast da.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (27. Oktober 2010)

Also mir Persönlich Gefallen die Roten ganz Gut. 

Aber Schwarz würde auch sehr gut passen.

Ist aber letztendlich Deine Entscheidung, jedenfalls schaut es mit den Roten auch Klasse aus.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## wrangler89 (27. Oktober 2010)

Farbe is doch egal, die Füße halten müssen die Dinger doch und wenn der Schuh drauf is, siehst Du die Dinger eh nicht.
Wichtiger find ich den Grip -> siehe Deinen obigen Thread


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Oktober 2010)

*rot !

*P.S: und hol dir bei Superstar gleich die passende Schraubachse hinten in der gleichen Farbe statt der hässlichen und unpraktischen Maxle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (27. Oktober 2010)

sieht echt super-geil aus !!!
gefällt echt gut 
lass die roten dran
marko



wer später bremst ist länger schnell ))))


----------



## Metrum (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde auch die ROTEN besser. Habe auch noch paar neue Blackspire Kurbeln im Markt, würden natürlich auch gut dran passen.


----------



## ChristofRacer (29. Oktober 2010)

hey Dudes...

Ich such echt mal ein paar Leute Mit denen Man richtig Spaß am Biken haben kann.

meldet euch Bitte per PN.

Lg christof


----------



## Suechtiger (30. Oktober 2010)

christofRacer

hat ich dich mal zufällig mit deinem grünen demo un der weißen fox40 in mberg ost nahe mberger see fahren sehen? 
oder verwechsel ich dich mit wem anders? 
aus welcher ecke kommste denn? wir machn viel in der markkleeberger gegend.. aktuell graben wir den ganzen keescher park zu nem dirt und slopestyle-areal um.. 
schaut vorbei un guckts euch an.. solang uns das miese herbstwetter dort keinen schlamm reinzaubert, is immer irgendwer da.. 
un spass gibts immer, wird schließlich genug gesoffen un dummes zeug gequatscht


----------



## ChristofRacer (31. Oktober 2010)

Genau deer Bin ich=)

hmm klingt supi!

hab dazu noch ein kleines p3 und  noch ein anderes weinrotes downhill aber mit ner alten Bomber drinn von 2001^^

naja ich weiß nicht bin eher seltener am pc vllt kann man sich ja per handy verständige!?


----------



## wrangler89 (31. Oktober 2010)

Und...alle nochmal das schöne Wetter genossen?
Kulki war gestern und heute gut, wenn nur nicht immer irgendwelche Fußgänger mit ihren Fußhupen im Weg stehen würden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (31. Oktober 2010)

Joa, gestern in der Mimo, alles ruhig, dafür einen bergauf einen Frontflip-to-Nosedive fabriziert 

Heute mal mit Fotofinger am Scherbelberg. Leider kommt der schöne Flug auf nem Foto einfach nicht wieder. Aber der Kicker lässt sich so schön rund fliegen, herrlich.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (31. Oktober 2010)

Jo hab das Wetter auch noch mal genossen. War Heute dann gegen späten Nachmittag am Müllberg. 

Der Sonnenuntergang war eine Herrliche Kulisse, war ein schöner Anblick.

@ morph027

Sind aber schöne Foto´s geworden. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Defiance (1. November 2010)

Hey,

macht jemand von euch beim WP mit und hat Lust auf ein paar Runden im Norden? 

Lindenthaler Wäldchen - Schladitzer Bucht....

RR oder MTB - Tag oder Nacht


----------



## Tobybot (2. November 2010)

Die Kulisse im Moment ist wirklich ein Traum, hier ein paar Bilder vom Lindenthaler Wäldchen


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (2. November 2010)

@ Tobybot

Schöne Bilder, und die Kulisse im Herbst / Winter in den Wäldern ist irgendwie immer ein schöner Anblick. 

Wollte eigentlich auch mal wieder in das Wäldchen fahren, ist von mir nicht sehr weit, da ich aus Möckern komme. Werde wohl die Tage auch mal wieder dort hin Radeln. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort mal. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## morph027 (2. November 2010)

Mimi fetzt zur Zeit auch wieder, weil durch den herbstlichen Kahlschlag die ganzen Kurven wieder ideal einsehbar sind und man so richtig flowig durchrauschen kann. Dafür verdeckt das Laub gern mal die ein oder andere Wurzel/Loch/Stein


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (2. November 2010)

Oh ja die Mimo, da war ich schon Ewigkeiten nicht, das sollte auch mal wieder ein Ziel einer Ausfahrt von mir sein. 

Vor allen mal schauen was die Jungs dort weiter gebaut haben.


----------



## Dieck-le (5. November 2010)

Mist. Und jedesmal wenn ich am Scherbelberg bin is keiner da =(


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (6. November 2010)

Geht mir genau so wenn ich mal am Scherbelberg war, war auch immer keiner dort.


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. November 2010)

wo issn die mimo ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (7. November 2010)

hey marko

die ist in Taucha.
 http://www.panoramio.com/map/#lt=51.390650&ln=12.470384&z=1&k=2&a=1&tab=1

Grüße Steffen


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. November 2010)

hi,
können uns die woche ja mal treffen auf ne runde )
hatten wir lange nicht,und ich hab die woche rest-urlaub !
also,wenn interesse besteht,ich hab bock )
schei.. auf´s wetter,wir sond doch keine eisdielenfahrer )
ride on
mfg.und sport frei marko
p.s.  wer später bremst,ist länger schnell.....


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (8. November 2010)

Gruß in die Runde,

wenn sich die Woche ein treffen ergeben sollte, dann wäre ich gerne mit dabei. Den Weg zur Mimo kenne ich. War dort Ewigkeiten nicht, würde mich eh mal interessieren wie es dort jetzt ausschaut. 

Und zum Wetter, naja sich mal wieder ein wenig Dreckig machen gehört nun mal auch dazu. 

Freue mich schon auf ein treffen, und so sieht man sich auch mal wieder Marko. Ist ja schon ne ganze Weile zurück.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Le-crew (8. November 2010)

hey marko

Bin auch total heiß wieder mal richtig zu rocken, aber nach der letzten Schlammschlacht in Hahnenklee  (vor drei Wochen ) haben wir unsere Babys zerlegt.Sie bekommen gerade einen Service sowie neue Teile ( Gabel, innenlager usw.). Hab  noch nen anderen Hocker muss aber am WE nach Havelberg!  wherever ?? In der Woche gehts auch nicht wegen Schichtdienst,und Renovierung eines zukünftigen Kinderzimmers .Sag den anderen (Adri, Christian usw )schöne Grüße. Sorry würde mich aber Freuen wenn`s mal an nem anderen WE klappt


----------



## Dieck-le (8. November 2010)

Serwus,

Wenns genaue Daten gibt und mit jemand in Markkleeberg mitnehmen kann komm ich mit der cam im Schlepptau... kann zurzeit eh ned fahren. Vielleicht Gibts noch paar gute pics, so als Saisonabschluss


----------



## Metrum (8. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

suche ganz dringend ein Kettenblatt für ne dreiteilige KHE Kurbel, so um die 25 Zähne. Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand eines zu verkaufen, muss nur übergangsweise taugen, bis ich eines bestellen kann, bzw. bis es hier ankommt. Lass eben für mein Kind zum Geburtstag nen anderen Rahmen verbasteln und der hat, dummerweise, ein Spanish Lager drin und nun steh ich auf dem Schlauch weil Lager,  Kurbel etc. nicht mehr passen. Lager und Kurbel sind geklärt nun hängst nur noch am Blatt und ich brauch es bis Mittwoch.


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. November 2010)

wie wäre mi-oder do ?
soll ja doch noch mal schön werden 
kann aber nur einen mitnehmen ( hundefänger ) )
ride on


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (8. November 2010)

Mittwoch klingt gut. Zur Mimo würde ich dann hin kommen, wenn die Zeit abgeklärt ist. Als Treffpunkt könnte man die Tankstelle nehmen, damit man sich nicht im Wäldchen suchen muss.

Gruß Ronny

@ Metrum

Mit nem Kettenblatt kann ich Dir Leider nicht helfen.


----------



## Metrum (8. November 2010)

Hm , schade - aber zumindest wirds gelesen.
Oder weiß jemand hier in LE nen Laden wo es so ne Kettenblätter zu kaufen gibt? Habe da nie drauf geachtet, weil es nicht meins ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbso (8. November 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke auch am Conny Island vorbei und dann nach der Brücke links rein, immer an der Pleise lang ist die beste Strecke. Nach der AGRA dann wieder links an der Möncherei (Sportplatz) lang, die Seenallee queren und links rum um den Markkleeberger See. Wenn Du paar Meter machen willst und über den Cossi fährst dann geht an der Südspitze ein Weg parallel zur A38 weg. Da kommst Du dann nach Gaschwitz, querst die Hauptstraße und bist auch wieder an der Pleise, wo Du links weg dann zur Seenallee kommst. Und die ganz lange Variante, inkl. Cossi, wäre an der Südspitze(unter der A38) rüber zum Zwenkauer, ne halbe Runde rum und dann durch die Pampa, nach links oder über die B2 rüber nach Cröbern und von dort zum Störmthaler. Fahr ich oft, ist schön entspannt ohne Wochenendradler oder Stockenten.



Mein Vorschlag: http://www.bikemap.net/route/737491

Zwenkauer/Störmthaler fetzt total, (feuchter) Sand, loser Schotter, feste Schotter, Wald und Feldweg...genau mein Geschmack gewesen. Der Rest Asphalt...aber alleine( keine Wanderer/Stockenten/Inliner). Zwenkauer See ist etwas instabil in der Streckenführung..lass dich Überraschen-Stil
Abkürzen ist möglich, Runde bis Eutritsch denke fast 80 km ist kein Pappenstiel (MTB!!)...Aber visuell und fahrtechnisch echt ne tolle Sache

Ich werde mir die Tour demnächst nochmal im Dunkeln zu Gemüte führen, wenn meine neue Kerze LD40 eingetroffen ist...


----------



## wurstzipfel (9. November 2010)

mi mimo
14:00 an der tankstelle
passt das ?
marko


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (9. November 2010)

Jup 14 Uhr Mittwoch passt, Freu mich schon das man sich mal wieder sieht. Hoffentlich ist es Morgen genau so schönes Wetter, dann macht die Rad Tour zur Mimo um so mehr Spaß. 

Gruß Ronny 

Werde Heute event. mal am Müllberg vorbei schauen und vielleicht mal noch nach Lindenthal schauen, vielleicht sieht man da ja auch jemanden.


----------



## bikepunx (9. November 2010)

hey metrum habn 26 shimano kettenblatt kannsde gerne habn brauchs eh nich


----------



## Metrum (9. November 2010)

Danke - aber das muss an ne BMXartige KHE Kurbel passen, also ne dreitilige. Ich glaube dafür gibts nix von Shimpanso. Wrangler hat mir schon nen Tipp gegeben und ich kann mir morgen eins in der Windorfer abholen, es sei denn ich bekomme hier wirklich noch eines für fast lau. Darf eh nicht mehr drüber nachdenken was mich die ganze Gagge jetzt wieder gekostet hat.


----------



## Dieck-le (9. November 2010)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> mi mimo
> 14:00 an der tankstelle
> passt das ?
> marko



Da fall ich leider aus, stehe noch bis 16 uhr in der Bütt 
Und bis ich da wäre wärs auch schon zu dunkel für Fotos 

Es gibt sicher ein nächstes mal  

Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepunx (9. November 2010)

achso hab ich falsch verstanden dacht du meintest ne schaltbare alles klar ,so eins für ne 3 teilige hätt ich auch noch mit 40 zähnen von npj aber des is schon übelst runtergerockt von der halflink die ich da drauf hatte,und eh zu gross.mimo würd ich au gern mitkommen wees au nich wo die is egal dann morgen halt wieder in hafn


----------



## wurstzipfel (9. November 2010)

ich weiss auch noch nicht genau wo die tanke in taucha ist an der wir uns treffen,aber werd ich schon finden )


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (9. November 2010)

Hier mal noch ein paar Info´s zur Tanke in Taucha.

Laut Google: Portitzer Straße 71 ; 04425 Taucha 
Gegenüber der Tanke befindet sich ein Autohaus. 

Im Anhang mal noch ein Bild von der Tanke, zwecks Wiedererkennung.


----------



## robo.le (9. November 2010)

das autohaus ist auf der selben seite wie die tanke.... gegenüber der tanke gehts doch rein zur mimo.....


----------



## wurstzipfel (9. November 2010)

alles klar,
freu mich auf morgen 
ride on


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (10. November 2010)

@ robo.le

War vielleicht etwas schlecht geschrieben, aber gegenüber ist richtig geht es ja zur Mimo. 

Denke mal das Bild sollte helfen um den Treffpunkt zu finden. 

@ wurstzipfel

Dann bis später am Treffpunkt, mal schauen wer noch alles kommt. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## morph027 (10. November 2010)

Komm vielleicht auch mal vorbei. Ist ja schönes Wetter  Würde auch die Kamera einpacken...


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. November 2010)

na dann sport frei


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. November 2010)

war doch ganz lustig  die mimo)
morgen ab mittag,müllberg / scherbelberg mal wieder schauen
noch jemand bock?
ride on


----------



## bikepunx (10. November 2010)

ich war heute ,hab morgn leider keine zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (10. November 2010)

@ wurstzipfel

Hallo Marko, werde sehen wie ich Morgen alles Zeitlich hin bekomme, vielleicht packe ich es ja noch am Nachmittag vorbei zukommen. Könnte zwar erst gegen 16 Uhr werden, aber da ist es ja noch nicht Dunkel, ansonsten klappt es vielleicht am WE den Sonntag oder so.

Gruß Ronny

War ein schöner Nachmittag Heute, kann man ja irgendwann mal wiederholen. Vielleicht sind dann auch die Jungs von der Mimo da.


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. November 2010)

das wetter ist mir ja sehr hold ))
bin bis es dunkel wird da
vlt.sieht man sich ja noch
ride on


----------



## turbonaked (11. November 2010)

Hatte auch schon mal versucht ein paar Dudes aus Leipzig zu treffen.

Würde da nachher auch mal rum schauen.

Will nicht stören oder nerven. Ist gestattet?


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. November 2010)

klar,ist cool komm rum
mache mich gleich in die socken
piss peter


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (12. November 2010)

Hmmm war Gestern doch erst gegen kurz nach vier geworden als ich am Müllberg war, war aber leider keiner mehr dort. 

Dann wollen mer mal hoffen das das Wetter noch ein wenig mitspielt, für ein weiteres treffen. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## turbonaked (12. November 2010)

Und ich war so zw. 12.30-14.00. da hatte ich auch keinen angetroffen.

Schwierig ... Schwierig


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (12. November 2010)

@ turbonaked

Dann war Marko sicher nur kurz dort, oder ist dann zum Scherbelberg gefahren. Da der Müllberg Quasi bei mir vor der Haustüre ist, wäre von meiner Seite her auch mal ein kurzzeitiges treffen dort möglich. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## turbonaked (12. November 2010)

Jeder Zeit.
Einfach Bescheid geben .
Seh ich ja dann.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (12. November 2010)

@ turbonaked

Wie schaut es Heute bei Dir aus, wenn auch das Wetter nicht das beste ist zwecks Wind und es die Nacht ja geregnet hatte, aber dreckig machen gehört nun mal auch zum Biken dazu. Ich würde trotzdem hin kommen. Ansonsten könnte man den Sonntag noch im Auge behalten. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbonaked (12. November 2010)

Heut ist enge ... vielleicht dann Sonntag


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (12. November 2010)

@ turbonaked

Nuklar kein Problem, dann behalten wir mal den Sonntag im Auge, und hoffen das das Wetter uns gerne hat und es nicht mehr Regnet. 

Vielleicht kommt ja noch der eine oder andere auch mit dazu am Sonntag.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. November 2010)

bin gegen halb vier mit nem platten wieder abgerollt.
war aber schon so geegen zweeee da.
leider alleine.
meine spuren waren ja bei dem wetter sicher nicht zu übersehen denk ich mal )
sonntag gerne noch mal.
der obere abschnitt lässt sich aber beschi..en fahren bei nass )
unten rockt´s voll ab ))
denne


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (13. November 2010)

@ wurstzipfel

Jup Deine Spuren konnte ich sehen, das Profil erkenne ich unter vielen anderen.  

Na ich konnte mir schon denken das man sich nur um ein paar Minuten verpasst hat, war gegen 16 Uhr da. Und die Spuren waren noch ziemlich frisch. Bin dann wenigst auch von oben einmal runter, und kann nur bestätigen das es recht rutschig war. Aber der untere Bereich machte Spaß. 

Na dann hoffentlich bis Sonntag, ich bin dabei. Kannst ja mal ne Zeit schreiben ab wann Du ca. dort bist. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (14. November 2010)

Ist Heute jemand am Müllberg ??? Würde dann bei dem schönen Wetter vorbei kommen. Oder falls jemand wo anders fährt, auch dort hin. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Dieck-le (14. November 2010)

Werd jetz gleich mal ne Runde zum Müllberg fahren. bin schätz ich mal in ca. 20-30min da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (14. November 2010)

Na dann werde ich mal so kurz nach 13 Uhr dort sein.


----------



## turbonaked (14. November 2010)

hatte gedacht Müllberg und Scherpelberg sind das selbe.

Könnt ihr mich mal aufklären wo Müllberg ist.

Blue Dragon was macht Ihr diese Woche.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (14. November 2010)

@ turbonaked

Wenn das Wetter die nächste Woche noch so schön weiter mitspielt werde ich auch wieder die Zeit nutzen und mit dem Bike draußen sein. Wenn Du Dich irgendwo treffen willst, wegen mir gerne. Denn in der Woche ist meist kaum jemand da und so müsste man auch nicht allein fahren. 

Habe Dir 2 PN geschrieben, in der einen ist meine Handynr. und in der anderen zwecks Müllberg.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## bikepunx (15. November 2010)

würd auch gern ma mit eiern falls ihr lust drauf habt


----------



## turbonaked (15. November 2010)

Hi,

Nummer ist eingespeichert. Hätte auch gerne mal durchgeklingelt, aber das  muß ja den ganzen Tag regnen.

Hätte die Woche immer so ab 15h Zeit.

Bis Später.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (16. November 2010)

@ turbonaked

Wenn es die Woche noch passen sollte und es dann mal nicht mehr Regnen sollte, gerne. 

@ bikepunx

Naklar gerne, macht doch in Gemeinschaft eh mehr Spaß.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## wurstzipfel (17. November 2010)

hey leute,
hätte auch mal wieder bock auf müllberg )
kann aber immer nur bis 16h ;-((
@ronny,  hast ja meine nummer alter rüde )
ride on


----------



## bikepunx (17. November 2010)

na da, hab jetze meine gabel gewartet un los kanns gehn


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (17. November 2010)

Wollen mer mal hoffen das es nun mal wieder trockener bleibt.

Nuklar Marko, können mer gerne mal machen ist doch kein Problem. Vielleicht ist es die Tage ja dann mal wieder besser, denn jetzt ist am Berg auch nur alles aufgeweicht. Da könnte man dann eh nur den unteren Teil fahren. Wenn Du doch mal zwischenzeitlich Lust auf ne Runde ein sauen haben solltest dann kannst gerne auch Bescheid geben. Freitag würde bei mir Zeitlich gut passen. 

Und vielleicht passt es ja bei dem einen oder anderen auch noch. 

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## bikepunx (17. November 2010)

freitag wär super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepunx (18. November 2010)

geht wer auf die fahrrad messe am wochende?


----------



## Le-crew (18. November 2010)

was den für ne messe die in LE??  Kann man dahin gehen ohne einen Lachanfall zubekommen?


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (18. November 2010)

mh Fahrradmesse Leipzig ... die findet im Rahmen der Touristik & Caravan statt ... High-End-Bikes werden da wohl nicht so die große Rolle spielen ... der Trend geht ja mehr zum E-Bike 

Link: http://www.fahrradmesse-leipzig.de


----------



## bikepunx (18. November 2010)

naja aber wenns jetze nich alzu teuer wird warum nich.werd bestimmt mal hinschaun


----------



## Le-crew (18. November 2010)

Was will ich den auf der Caravan?? Die Dinger dort kann sich ja eh keiner leisten oder habt ihr gerade irgendwo 50 mille rumliegen???? Ich nich , hab meine 50 mille schon ins bike gefeuert  außerdem werd ich im Frühjahr Papa  aber so ne richtig gute messe nur für MTB´s in der nähe ( bis 200km) wär echt ne Idee. Hab keine Lust 5000km bis an denn Bodensee zu fahren um am nächsten Tag den gleichen spaß zurück zu machen


----------



## robo.le (18. November 2010)

kennt jemand die ticketpreise?

mfg ronny


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (18. November 2010)

robo.le schrieb:


> kennt jemand die ticketpreise?
> 
> mfg ronny



http://www.fahrradmesse-leipzig.de/de/veranstaltungen/touristikmessen/abgefahren-die-messe-rund-ums-rad/infos-fuer-besucher/tickets.html


----------



## Suechtiger (18. November 2010)

unsere kollegen von grupetto rund um rennradprofi robert förster werden auch mit nem stand und paar rennrädern/mtbs (glaube CUBE) vertreten sein... und falls jemand in dem bereich vor hat nen bike zu erwerben gibts auf die messebikes nen 20%igen rabatt soweit ich das heut von robert un silvio richtig aufgeschnappt hab.. also schaut ruhig mal vorbei


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (19. November 2010)

Bin mir auch noch nicht Sicher ob ich vielleicht mal zur Messe schaue. 


Da es Heute bis jetzt mal nicht Regnet, würde ich event. mal zum Müllberg fahren, wenn vielleicht noch jemand Bock hat sich etwas Dreckig zu machen dann kann er gerne Bescheid geben. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbonaked (19. November 2010)

@Blue Dragon

moin, leider Spätdienst

Hat jemand Mo+Die Zeit?


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (19. November 2010)

Ja Mo. oder Di. denk mal schon, könnte Zeitlich klappen.


----------



## bikepunx (19. November 2010)

mo,di könnt ich auch  heut eigentlich auch


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (19. November 2010)

@ bikepunx

Wenn Du Lust hast dann schreib gerne eine Zeit, ich würde rumkommen. 
Habe es eh nicht weit, da der Berg gerade zu vor meiner Haustür ist.


----------



## bikepunx (19. November 2010)

würde 14:00 ma aufschlagen .also müllberg nich fockeberg


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (19. November 2010)

@ bikepunx

14 Uhr klingt gut, ich würde sagen Treffpunkt unten an der Schranke wo es dann über den Fluss geht. Würde dort dann warten. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (19. November 2010)

hi,
naja,da komm ich wohl auch mal rum am montag )
dermarko


----------



## bikepunx (19. November 2010)

ahhh mist schaffs heut leider nich:/


----------



## bikepunx (19. November 2010)

Aber montag auf jedn


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (19. November 2010)

Kein Problem, 

um so mehr sind wir dann am Montag.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## multiplikator (19. November 2010)

Hi,

Bin demnächst beruflich viel in Leipzig und würde mich euch gerne ab und an mal anschließen. 

Bin gerade wieder dabei in den MTB Sport zurückzukehren

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## bikepunx (19. November 2010)

werd wenns trockn bleibt morgen bissel ab mittag im hafen rumeiern


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (20. November 2010)

Zu spät gelesen, sonst wär ich event. auch mal am Hafen vorbei gekommen. Mal sehen wie Morgen das Wetter ist, vielleicht mach ich da mal ne Runde.


----------



## bikepunx (20. November 2010)

war erst im hafen un dann noch aufm berg in großzschocher ,war lustig werd morgen sicher au nomma hinkurbeln


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (20. November 2010)

Klingt gut, ich denk mal wenn das Wetter mitspielt so wie Heute, werd ich auch mal zum Hafen schauen. Auf´m Berg in Großzschocher war ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr. Dort soll sich ja auch einiges getan haben. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja, ansonsten ist ja dann noch der Montag am Müllberg.


----------



## bikepunx (20. November 2010)

um müllberg is der hinten an der bahnstrecke?oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Defiance (20. November 2010)

Ich denke eher, es ist der nahe dem Auensee.


----------



## bikepunx (20. November 2010)

häh?


----------



## bikepunx (20. November 2010)

na ma sehn is ja ne halbe weltreise von mir wech


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (20. November 2010)

Jup, genau nähe des Auensee. Und eine Bahnstrecke verläuft dort auch lang. 

@ bikepunx

Wenn Du Morgen irgendwo fahren solltest, kannst ja Bescheid geben und ich werde versuchen vorbei zu kommen. Da kann ich Dir wenn es sein sollte dann auch genau Erklären wie Du am Montag dann zum Müllberg kommst, falls Dir noch nicht ganz klar ist wo genau dieser ist.


----------



## bikepunx (20. November 2010)

ahh okay wees jetz welcher das is ,werd morgen sicher ma fahrn is aber immer schwierig weil ich mich immer kurz vorher entscheide wos hingeht


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (20. November 2010)

Nu nu ist doch kein Problem, vielleicht begegnet man sich ja durch Zufall Morgen.


----------



## bikepunx (20. November 2010)

also wird sich aufn berg beschränken hafen war heut ni so gut schatz ma gegen 13:00


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (20. November 2010)

Na mal sehen, vielleicht komm ich ja dann Morgen mal auf´n Berg in Großzschorer vorbei.


----------



## Le-crew (20. November 2010)

Wer is morgen am Berg in Großzschocher ? Wollte mal mit Kollega dort aufschlagen und ein bissl Spaß haben. Zeit etwa gegen Mittag. Wer bock hat einfach vorbei kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepunx (20. November 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## Le-crew (20. November 2010)

schick gegen 12 -12.15  sind vorher noch in der Stadt Kaffee Trinken


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (21. November 2010)

Cool Cool da werde ich dann in ein paar Minuten auch mal Richtig Großzschorer fahren.


----------



## Le-crew (21. November 2010)

Moin müssen uns irgendwie verpasst haben sind noch vor 12 dagewesen und mehrmals runter ( hoffe Spuren waren deutlich)   Schade  wär zusammen bestimmt geil geworden. Wann warst du da ? Haben bis kurz vor halb eins oben gewartet, sind danach ein Paarmal runter  und glaub ich vor eins richtung heimat. Beim nächsten mal Klappts.


----------



## bikepunx (21. November 2010)

habs nich ausm bett geschafft wasn nu mit montag?


----------



## wurstzipfel (21. November 2010)

hi,
kann leider nicht,hab meinen ofen zerlegt ;-((
euch aber viel spass
dermarko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (21. November 2010)

@ bikepunx bei so nem geilen Wetter. ja ja bist wohl wieder nicht von der ollen runter gekommen 
ach marco wat haste denn schon wieder zerlegt? Maschinentod


----------



## Defiance (21. November 2010)

Auf dem Müllberg war ziemlich was los, viele Leute am Start.


----------



## Le-crew (21. November 2010)

bei uns waren nur nen haufen spaziergänger mit ihren "Kacktölen"


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (21. November 2010)

@ Le-crew

Ich war erst so bei kurz nach Eins da. Die Spuren konnte man noch gut sehen, das dort jemand gefahren ist. Schade Vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderen mal.

@ wurstzipfel

Hoffe es ist nichts Ernsthaftes, und Du kannst Morgen mit auf Müllberg dabei sein. 

@ bikepunx

Der Montag steht nach wie vor, werde dann gegen 14 Uhr an der Schranke unten warten. 

@ Defiance

Am Müllberg habe ich auf dem Heimweg auch noch angehalten, sind aber gerade die letzten vier Mann auch Richtung Heimat aufgebrochen. Aber an Hand der ganzen Spuren, muss dort Heute einiges Los gewesen sein.

Gruß in die Runde.


----------



## Le-crew (21. November 2010)

wir ham uns extra mit kaffeesaufen beeilt damit wir pünktlich da sind . Schade ich muss diese woche von 6 bis 16,30 Arbeiten wär gerne mitgefahren. Aber Wetter soll eh nicht so toll werden


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (21. November 2010)

Gut hatte es ja auch erst kurz vor 12 Uhr gelesen das Ihr dort seid, und wohne nun nicht gerade um die Ecke vom Berg. Naja vielleicht klappt es ja mal. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Le-crew (21. November 2010)

Macht nix .Sag einfach ich bitte um eine Harte und Gerechte Strafe . Nee im ernst kein Problem vielleicht ein ander mal muss ja selber nen ordentliches Stück fahren, bot halt nur gerade an. 

Grüße in die Runde


----------



## turbonaked (21. November 2010)

Die Karte vom Müllberg hat mir auch echt was genützt.

Also morgen dortens mal hin schauen. so gegen 14h wenn ich richtig gelesen habe.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (22. November 2010)

Na der Wettergott meint es ja Heute nicht gut mit uns, so wie ich das sehe wird es sich wohl mal wieder ein regnen.

@ Le-Crew

Naja das klappt bestimmt mal, hatte ja gedacht das Bikepunx auch noch dort ist nachdem ich gelesen hatte das er so gegen 13 Uhr dort aufschlägt. Konnte ja nicht Ahnen das dann keiner mehr da war, aber habe dann alles noch in einer schönen Radrunde ausklingen lassen. 
War dann noch im Hafen und aufm Rückweg kurz auf´m Müllberg.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. November 2010)

Ich hatte mich auch gewundert, dass kein Radler weit und breit um 13:15 dort zu sehen war... ...und auch nichtmal Spuren zB am/im Störmthaler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepunx (22. November 2010)

jo wetter is mist heut


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (22. November 2010)

Denk mal das es bei dem Wetter wohl im wahrsten Sinne "Ins Wasser fallen wird" ???


----------



## bikepunx (22. November 2010)

japp


----------



## bikepunx (3. Dezember 2010)

is wer am wochende unterwegs?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Dezember 2010)

Morgen ist bestimmt ein guter Tag zum Schlittenfahren. 
Sonntag ab mittag solls ja regnen. 

Fockeberg war gestern ohne größere Schwierigkeiten rauf und runter (den steilen Trail nach West) fahrbar, aber am Cospudi war kein Durchkommen. Ich denke, überall wo viele Fussgänger langstiefeln, sollte es mittlwerweile fest sein, sodass man an sich auf alle Halden hochradeln könnte. Ob man aber irgendwas springen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber macht nur.


----------



## dkc-live (8. Dezember 2010)

fahrt ihr donnerstag und dienstags noch wenn schnee liegt? bin über weihnachten da und hab keine lust allein zu fahren ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Dezember 2010)

Im Zweifel Frank fragen -aber z.Zt. fährt die Runde Di wie Do. 
Können aber auch so was abmachen, ich fahr fast jeden Tag so 2-3h.


----------



## dabo (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo! Was für ne runde fahrt Ihr da immer? Bin neugierig : )


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

Naja so wie es draussen aussieht muss man ja schauen wo man überhaupt lang kommt.

Sind immer so 2h / 40km. Bienitz, Kulki, Neue Harth, Störmthaler, Mimo, Lindental etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (18. Dezember 2010)

so also ich bring nun mein bike mit. oder geht gar nix mehr?


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm wenn sich mal etwas ergeben sollte, würde ich ja auch mal ne Runde im Schnee fahren. Mir fehlt zur Zeit nur ein Anstoß dazu. Und allein will man ja nun bei dem Wetter auch nicht fahren. 

In diesem Sinne ... Sport Frei ...


----------



## Metrum (18. Dezember 2010)

Ist zur Zeit auch ziemlich übel zu fahren weil der "Belag" einfach zu wechselhaft ist. Da wo noch keiner gefahren ist kommst Du kaum durch den Schnee und da wo es schon platt ist findest Du immer arg glatte Stellen. Habe jetzt glücklicherweiße noch einen Satz IceSpiker geschossen und warte sehnsüchtig auf den Postboten.


----------



## dkc-live (19. Dezember 2010)

Boah übertreibt ihr. Hier is ja kaum Schnee ^^kommt mal nach fg


----------



## Metrum (19. Dezember 2010)

Naja, das Problem ist eher die Konsistenz des Schnees!
Und Deinen Schnee kannste gern in FG lassen!


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (19. Dezember 2010)

Da kann ich nur Zustimmen, es ist die wechselnde Beschaffenheit des Schnee, und das was drunter ist kann man ja auch nicht vorhersehen. Und für uns hier im Flachland ist das schon reichlich Schnee der bis jetzt da ist, aber man kann ja nie sagen was da noch alles diesen Winter an Schnee kommt. 

Spaß haben kann man trotzdem, wenn auch nicht immer mit´m Bike. Abends mit dem Auto auf verlassen Parkplätzen macht auch Spaß. 

Aber so eine richtig schöne Winterrunde mit dem Bike habe ich auch noch vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (19. Dezember 2010)

BlueDragon-1978 schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur Zustimmen, es ist die wechselnde Beschaffenheit des Schnee, und das was drunter ist kann man ja auch nicht vorhersehen. Und für uns hier im Flachland ist das schon reichlich Schnee der bis jetzt da ist, aber man kann ja nie sagen was da noch alles diesen Winter an Schnee kommt.
> 
> Spaß haben kann man trotzdem, wenn auch nicht immer mit´m Bike. Abends mit dem Auto auf verlassen Parkplätzen macht auch Spaß.
> 
> *Aber so eine richtig schöne Winterrunde mit dem Bike habe ich auch noch vor.*



Japp ich auch noch. Hab ab nä. Woche Urlaub... Meine MountainKings sind zwar im Schnee nicht so der Brüller, aber mit 1,5 bar sollte das schon funzen...Zwar nicht schnell fahren, aber ne gemütliche Runde sollte drinn sein.


----------



## morph027 (20. Dezember 2010)

Habe mich mit meine 2.4er Ardents letzte Woche auch auf die Halde Zschocher gequält...war ein ganz schöner Eiertanz, ging aber. Grip geht eigentlich...Mich stört nur, dass die Kälte meine Gabel so unsensibel macht, bin aber auch zu faul für die paar Mal anderes Öl einzufüllen


----------



## wrangler89 (20. Dezember 2010)

moin,
is ja nich nur das Öl, die Dichtungen werden ja auch unter der Kälte spröde. Vieleicht wird´s Weihnachten etwas wärmer - da kann ich mehr essen und dann alles abfahren...


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2010)

So ein Quatsch, seit hundert Jahren fahren Autos in Russland auch im Winter, und Federgabeln werden "spröde" bei minus 2 grad ?????
(Es hilft aber, hochwertigeres Öl einzufüllen anstelle dem Billigzeug, das Rockshox offensichtlich verwendet).
Der Regen heut nacht hat für gute Befahrbarkeit gesorgt- ich muss heut unbedingt nochmal ne Runde fahren. Bevors wieder schneit.


----------



## morph027 (20. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> (Es hilft aber, hochwertigeres Öl einzufüllen anstelle dem Billigzeug, das Rockshox offensichtlich verwendet).



So isses....das Fuchs Silkolene ist da wesentlich temperaturbeständiger...überlege, ob ich mir das grundsätzlich mal hole.


----------



## wrangler89 (20. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, seit hundert Jahren fahren Autos in Russland auch im Winter, und Federgabeln werden "spröde" bei minus 2 grad ?????
> (Es hilft aber, hochwertigeres Öl einzufüllen anstelle dem Billigzeug, das Rockshox offensichtlich verwendet).
> Der Regen heut nacht hat für gute Befahrbarkeit gesorgt- ich muss heut unbedingt nochmal ne Runde fahren. Bevors wieder schneit.


mmmh, wenn du denkst. Meine Erfahrung nach 20 Jahren Off-Road sind da anders... 
Aber ich lern gern dazu.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2010)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> mmmh, wenn du denkst. Meine Erfahrung nach 20 Jahren Off-Road sind da anders...
> Aber ich lern gern dazu.



Na da musst dann mal die 17 Jahre alte Manitou EFC gegen ne R7 tauschen, wird Zeit


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (20. Dezember 2010)

@ wildbiker

Ne schnell fahren muss man ja bei dem Wetter auch nicht, wenn dann wie Du schreibst schön Gemütlich, wenn dann will man ja auch etwas von der Natur haben und die Kulissen die sich einen dann bieten / zeigen werden.  

Und wer weiß, vielleicht ergibt sich auch der eine oder andere schöne Schnappschuss.

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## wrangler89 (20. Dezember 2010)

nee, als ich noch mit allen 4(Rädern) durch die Gegend bin, da war das so. Bei solchen Minusgraden war das nicht besonders förderlich für die Lebensdauer der Dämpfer etc. (Hätt vielleicht doch ´nen GAS 69 oder 469er nehmen sollen.)
Wenn das heut nicht mehr so ist- ok. Umsonst die Technik im warmen behalten.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2010)

Grad mal Fockeberg, Stöckchenlegerweg, Lauer, Cospudi und Halde Zschocher - fährt sich an sich ganz ok. 
Wenn man Spikes drauf hat  ...(Cospudi!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (21. Dezember 2010)

Is heut wer am Start?


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Dezember 2010)

ne war schon, war bäh, morgen wieder.


----------



## Dieck-le (21. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Grad mal Fockeberg, Stöckchenlegerweg, Lauer, Cospudi und Halde Zschocher - fährt sich an sich ganz ok.
> Wenn man Spikes drauf hat  ...(Cospudi!!)



War Samstag mit meiner XC Flöte mit 1,95er Reifen ohne Spikes am Strand unterwegs. Ist schon sehr angenehmes fahren


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. Dezember 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Is heut wer am Start?



joa, waren unterwegs... sicherlich suboptimal, aber es geht schon irgendwie...


----------



## dkc-live (21. Dezember 2010)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> joa, waren unterwegs... sicherlich suboptimal, aber es geht schon irgendwie...



Der defektteufel ist durch den Schlauch gekrochen ^^


----------



## dkc-live (23. Dezember 2010)

allein war auch fein ^^


----------



## *Yvi* (24. Dezember 2010)

hi,

werde erst wieder im neuen Jahr dabei sein bei den Le-Runden.
Wünsche Euch allen ein angenehmes Weihnachtsfest und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Passt auf das ihr nicht zu schwer werdet und im Schnee versinkt ;-)

Also viel Spaß noch auf den Trails bis zum 04.01.11 Ich geh jetzt erstmal schön zum Skifahren in die Alpen


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2010)

Na dann komm gut bis dorthin, ohne in einer Massenkarambolage zu versinken!

Wir halten hier solang die Trails frei.


----------



## *Yvi* (24. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na dann komm gut bis dorthin, ohne in einer Massenkarambolage zu versinken!
> 
> Wir halten hier solang die Trails frei.


 
Jo, machen wir

bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohes Fest an alle und gute Reise!


----------



## wurstzipfel (24. Dezember 2010)

ein schönes fest euch allen,besonder´s ronny
ride on,und geniesst die schöne zeit...


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Dezember 2010)

fockeberg geht gut
halde zschocher ist anstrengend


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2010)

Jens ruft zur* BDO-Jahresendrunde am Freitag, 31., 10:00Uhr vormittags am BDO *auf (ca. 2.5h, danach Kaffeetrinken)!


----------



## wrangler89 (31. Dezember 2010)

So, alle miteinander-
ich wünsch Euch einen guten Rutsch (ohne Bike!) und das Beste für 2011!
Man sieht sich...


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (1. Januar 2011)

Ich Wünsche Euch allen ein Gesundes Neues 2011, ich hoffe Ihr habt den Jahreswechsel alle gut überstanden. 

@ wurstzipfel

Danke Dir noch für die Wünsche, hab Sie erst jetzt gelesen. Ich hoffe bis bald mal wieder.  

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Defiance (4. Januar 2011)

Gesundes Neues in die Runde...


Ich war heute, nach lÃ¤ngerer krankheitsebdingter Pause mit dem DMR mal  wieder im Lindenthaler WÃ¤ldchen unterwegs â unglaublich aber wahr â ich  bin doch tatsÃ¤chlich âeingebrochenâ. Aus dem Wald ist ein See mit BÃ¤umen  geworden. An der Stelle beim Graben im SÃ¼den, wo die paar Kicker und  der Table ist (rotes Kreuz), steht das Wasser schÃ¤tzungsweise 40cm hoch  und es ist regelrecht ein richtiger Bach entstanden. Richtung Norden  gibt es dann kein weiterkommen mehr, das Eis ist zu dÃ¼nn. Da bin ich ja  mal gespannt, wie das nÃ¤chste Woche bei Tauwetter und dann spÃ¤ter im  FrÃ¼hjahr aussieht. Ich kenne das WÃ¤ldchen ja nun schon ein paar Jahre,  so etwas habe ich bisher aber noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Tobybot (9. Januar 2011)

Viele traurige DH-Gesichter heute am Nahleberg : >


----------



## Defiance (9. Januar 2011)

Tobybot schrieb:


> Viele traurige DH-Gesichter heute am Nahleberg : >



Krasses Ding.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2011)

Ja und? 
Gibt doch noch mindestens 3 weitere Wege da hin.
Wird aber bei dem Schlamm wohl deutlich weniger Spass machen als wie als vereiste Rodelbahn letzten Dienstag.

Im Moment sind fast alle Trails rotz und die breiteren Wege ein Kackhaufen-Slalom 
- Stöckchenlegerweg geht zwar, aber der Harvester ist schon drin.

Pleissenradweg ist auch unter Wasser.


----------



## bigzet (9. Januar 2011)

selbst wenn du es bis zum berg geschafft hättest, die strecke ist kaum fahrbar! Bin am sonntag gute 10cm im schlamm versunken, war aber dennoch geil


----------



## Long John (10. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich meld mich auch mal wieder. Gesundes Neues Euch allen. 
Da ich es dieses Jahr nicht wieder so schleifen lassen will, wie letztes, war ich heut auch mal wieder unterwegs Richtung Trages , und so. 
Also mit n Renner gings eigentl ganz gut, und zum Konditions bla bla völlig ausreichend. Da man die Wälder auf Grund der Wetterlage eh bis zum Frühjahr knicken kann, denk ich mal ist Strasse fern ab der viel befahren Strassen schon ne Alternative.

Als denn, bis bald, Gruß Andreas


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2011)

Long John schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich meld mich auch mal wieder. Gesundes Neues Euch allen.
> Da ich es dieses Jahr nicht wieder so schleifen lassen will, wie letztes, war ich heut auch mal wieder unterwegs Richtung Trages , und so.
> ...




heyhey, Gruss zurück und schönes Neues Dir auch! 
Trages war ich gestern. 
Heut mal Werbeliner See und Schladitzer Bucht - am Werbeliner brauchts aber wasserdichte Socken. Sonst ist da der Asphaltweg auch komplett frei. 
Rennrad ist blöd, da hats noch zuviel Splitt um sorgenfrei zu fahren. Hab jamein Serotta dafür, da kann ich dann auch mal durchs Gelände.


----------



## f4cu1ty (10. Januar 2011)

Tobybot schrieb:


> Viele traurige DH-Gesichter heute am Nahleberg : >




aber geil, silvester noch drüber geredet das dass wasser sicher bald über die ufer tritt und da haste den salat,...


----------



## bikepunx (10. Januar 2011)

krass!!


----------



## esb315 (10. Januar 2011)

Um den Cossi kommt man jetzt ganz gut. Der Weg vom Fockeberg durch den Wildpark dahin ist nicht mehr so schlimm. Teilweise sind noch Spikereifen ideal. Aber egal, Hauptsache wieder mal mehr als 30 fahren. Cossirunde hat mir echt die letzten Wochen gefehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2011)

Ich dachte auch Cossi wäre ideal. 
Nachdem mich mein Bike zweimal auf Eis abgeworfen hat habe ich dann doch noch das Bike gewechselt und war sooo glücklich dass da noch die Spiker drauf sind.


----------



## wildbiker (10. Januar 2011)

nochn gesundes Neues an alle

Parthe, Flüsschen da bei Seegritz hat auch Hochwasser... Am Samstag grad da noch so drüber gekommen. Alles ziemlich matschig und aufgeweicht, gespickt mit vielen rutschigen Eisstücken..

Im Sommer hol ich mir fürn Winter auch mal nen Satz Spikes...Man hälts doch nicht so ganz ohne Bike im Winter aus...


----------



## feliks (10. Januar 2011)

hätte morgen mal lust auf ne BDO-runde

komm ich da mit meiner winter-ar***-conti hinterher??

und wo ist treffpunkt: am shop oder augutusplatz??


----------



## Moe's Tavern (12. Januar 2011)

Long John schrieb:


> Gesundes Neues Euch allen.
> Da ich es dieses Jahr nicht wieder so schleifen lassen will, wie letztes,



Danke, Dir auch ein gutes neues Jahr und auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen!!!


----------



## f4cu1ty (12. Januar 2011)

Defiance schrieb:


> Gesundes Neues in die Runde...
> 
> 
> Ich war heute, nach längerer krankheitsebdingter Pause mit dem DMR mal  wieder im Lindenthaler Wäldchen unterwegs  unglaublich aber wahr  ich  bin doch tatsächlich eingebrochen. Aus dem Wald ist ein See mit Bäumen  geworden. An der Stelle beim Graben im Süden, wo die paar Kicker und  der Table ist (rotes Kreuz), steht das Wasser schätzungsweise 40cm hoch  und es ist regelrecht ein richtiger Bach entstanden. Richtung Norden  gibt es dann kein weiterkommen mehr, das Eis ist zu dünn. Da bin ich ja  mal gespannt, wie das nächste Woche bei Tauwetter und dann später im  Frühjahr aussieht. Ich kenne das Wäldchen ja nun schon ein paar Jahre,  so etwas habe ich bisher aber noch nicht gesehen.





man hab die bilder erst jetzt gesehen, hab 15 jahre in lindenthal gewohnt, aber das is mir auch noch nich untergekommen, ok das der see an der teufelsschlucht (dieser kleine canyon beim kicker) hochwasser hat und bisschen größer aussah als sonst ok, aber das is echt hart, aber muss sagen die bilder sehen schon toll aus... ^^


----------



## f4cu1ty (14. Januar 2011)

so, ich war gerade mal die zufahrt zum trashmountain ,aus richtung gohlis, checken...
naja sagen wir es so seit tobybot´s letztem foto ist das wasser noch mehr angestiegen, also könnt ihr den zugang ,von gohlis aus, leider immernoch vergessen:


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit 200meter rechtsrum über die Brücke und den Pfad hoch? Oder links über den Steg (Umweg über Rosental Weg unter der Bahn) und hinten unter der Bahn durch? 

Wird aber gut schlammig sein jetzt da oben.


----------



## Defiance (14. Januar 2011)

Warst du mit dem Felt die Woche bei Erik im Laden?


----------



## f4cu1ty (14. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit 200meter rechtsrum über die Brücke und den Pfad hoch? Oder links über den Steg (Umweg über Rosental Weg unter der Bahn) und hinten unter der Bahn durch?
> 
> Wird aber gut schlammig sein jetzt da oben.




ja hab da leute hinter der bahnbrücke auf der personenbrücke gesehn wusste aber nich wie ich da hin komm, das nächste mal, danke für den tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4cu1ty (14. Januar 2011)

Defiance schrieb:


> Warst du mit dem Felt die Woche bei Erik im Laden?




ähm wenn du mir erik den fahrradservice heine in lindenthal meinst dann ja ^^


----------



## wildbiker (14. Januar 2011)

Der Erik is einer unserer Sponsoren vom Renn-Team...


----------



## Defiance (14. Januar 2011)

f4cu1ty schrieb:


> ähm wenn du mir erik den fahrradservice heine in lindenthal meinst dann ja ^^





wildbiker schrieb:


> Der Erik is einer unserer Sponsoren vom Renn-Team...




Ja den meine ich. Erik ist ein cooler Typ - macht Anfangs ein bisschen auf schüchtern, aber das legt sich bald. Ich bin da praktisch jeden Tag, habe das dicke Felt die Woche nämlich schon bestaunt und dachte mir so, das kann doch nur einer vom Müllberg sein. 

Mal ein bisschen Werbung für den machen: http://www.fahrradservice-heine.de/ man liest ja hier eigentlich immer nur vom BDO - bei Erik bekommt man eigentlich alles zum Fast-Online-Preis. Also ruhig mal vorbeischauen.

Ein rotes Big-Hit stand da auch noch, wem gehört das?


----------



## f4cu1ty (14. Januar 2011)

Defiance schrieb:


> Ja den meine ich. Erik ist ein cooler Typ - macht Anfangs ein bisschen auf schüchtern, aber das legt sich bald. Ich bin da praktisch jeden Tag, habe das dicke Felt die Woche nämlich schon bestaunt und dachte mir so, das kann doch nur einer vom Müllberg sein.
> 
> Mal ein bisschen Werbung für den machen: http://www.fahrradservice-heine.de/ man liest ja hier eigentlich immer nur vom BDO - bei Erik bekommt man eigentlich alles zum Fast-Online-Preis. Also ruhig mal vorbeischauen.
> 
> Ein rotes Big-Hit stand da auch noch, wem gehört das?



ja das war mein felt, und naja vom müllberg, war da nur einmal mitm schlitten und silvester zu fuß hab das rad ja erst 2 1/2 wochen... aber der is echt gut, und ja am anfang wirkt er etwas kühl, aber der scheint echt plan zu haben... hab für ganze wartung  14euro bezahlt ^^

und das big hit gehört einem meiner 2 aller besten kumpels ^^


----------



## Deleted 196807 (14. Januar 2011)

Hm damit bin dann wohl ich gemeint!


----------



## f4cu1ty (14. Januar 2011)

Turbomarcel schrieb:


> Hm damit bin dann wohl ich gemeint!



was du dir rausnimmst, das weißt du doch garnicht, aber wenn du das sagst wirds wohl stimmen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Januar 2011)

Trailzustandsbericht:
- Schladitzer Bucht nach Liemehna übern Acker einwandrei (Salzstrasse)
- Statitz geht gut, aber das Wasser im Tümpel steht hoch
- die Wege entlang der Parthe in Taucha sind frei (kein Hochwasser)
- der markierte Weg vom Paunsdorfer Wäldchen nach Probstheida ist schlammig, aber ok
- am Conne Island sollte man unter der B2 und Coburger wasserdichte Socken haben
- Stöckchenlegerweg ist ebenfalls etwas feucht, aber noch nicht geharverstert


----------



## morph027 (15. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> - Stöckchenlegerweg ist ebenfalls etwas feucht, aber noch nicht geharverstert



Dann müssen wir einfach immer fleißig über Nacht Wasser nachschütten, dann traut sich der Harvester nicht rein


----------



## f4cu1ty (15. Januar 2011)

danke für den trailbericht cxfahrer


----------



## Defiance (17. Januar 2011)

Turbomarcel schrieb:


> Hm damit bin dann wohl ich gemeint!




Falls du dich wunderst wer dich an der Kreuzung vorhin angehupt hat, das war ich.


----------



## Deleted 196807 (17. Januar 2011)

Defiance schrieb:


> Falls du dich wunderst wer dich an der Kreuzung vorhin angehupt hat, das war ich.



Huch ... ich kann mich gar nicht erinnern 
Bin ich sehr erschrocken? Ansonsten hab ichs wohl gar nicht bemerkt. 

Haben wir uns schonmal gesehen, oder hast du nur das BigHit erkannt?


----------



## Defiance (17. Januar 2011)

Turbomarcel schrieb:


> Huch ... ich kann mich gar nicht erinnern
> Bin ich sehr erschrocken? Ansonsten hab ichs wohl gar nicht bemerkt.
> 
> Haben wir uns schonmal gesehen, oder hast du nur das BigHit erkannt?




Ja ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es das Big-Hit war. Kreuzung Max-Liebermann-Straße stand es an der Ampel um dann entlang der S1 (Kaserne auf der rechten Seite) Richtung Lindenthal zu fahren. Warst du das nicht? Schwarze Wollmütze?


----------



## Deleted 196807 (17. Januar 2011)

Ja das war ich! So ein Zufall ... ;-)


----------



## f4cu1ty (17. Januar 2011)

haha die welt ist so klein. ertappt turbo ^^


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (18. Januar 2011)

Das Bild vorm Müllberg kenne ich auch nur zu gut, habe es die letzten Tage auch immer wieder gesehen, na mal schauen wann die Brücke wieder befahrbar ist. Vielleicht schaue ich doch mal über einen der anderen Wege ob man dort ran kommt und wie es am Berg ausschaut. 

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Januar 2011)

Ist ja nun fast alles Wasser abgeflossen - nur schlammig ists halt noch, v.a. oben. 
Am Kulki nerven die vielen querliegenden Bäume, kann die mal wer wegsägen  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (20. Januar 2011)

tausend wege führen nach rom )
und auch mehrere auf den trashmountain )
hätte ja auch mal wieder lust auf ne runde...

wer später bremst , ist länger schnell !


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2011)

*La stagione in MTB ed ante portas!
*Montag Kriebsteinsperre -  Start in Töpeln ca.11:45Uhr - Fahrzeit ca. 5-6h - 60km - 1200hm - will wer noch mit?

gestorben - andermal


----------



## Defiance (21. Januar 2011)

Ihr verdammten Urlauber


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2011)

Nicht Urlaub, sondern projektbezogenes Arbeiten ("Marginalisierung").


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Montag Kriebsteinsperre - Start in Töpeln ca.11:45Uhr - Fahrzeit ca. 5-6h - 60km - 1200hm - will wer noch mit?


 keine Chance, da muss ich arbeiten


----------



## morph027 (21. Januar 2011)

Und ich muss mich erst mal von gestern erholen sowie arbeiten 

Aber viel Spass!


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2011)

Tja die andern haben auch alle abgesagt...obs am Wetter liegt  ...

War grad mal wieder im Störmthaler. 
Es fehlen noch 80cm am Wasserstand, dann kommt man überhaupt nicht mehr hin. Im Moment gehts noch wenn man ganz hinten am Ende der Asphaltstrasse links abbiegt. Ansonsten wars schön trocken. 
Stöckchenlegerweg und am Flossgraben sind auch gut fahrbar.


----------



## bikepunx (25. Januar 2011)

arbeitet zufällig wer von euch im bdo ?


----------



## Deleted 201159 (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo! 

Ich habe mir ein neues Cube XMS gekauft und bin nun auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten die mit mir eine Runde drehen wollen!

Komme aus Zwenkau und bin am Wochenende gerne bereit mir ein paar nette Strecken zeigen zu lassen.

Die kalten Temperaturen machen das Fahren zwar noch nicht so richtig schön, aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja trotzdem was! 

Bin für Vorschläge offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Yvi* (29. Januar 2011)

vielleicht schaffst Du es ja mal Di 18:00 oder Do 18:30 zur BDO Runde, da lernt man eigentlich so die Trails hier in der Gegend kennen. jetzt ist halt gerade alles recht feucht in den Wäldern


----------



## Deleted 201159 (29. Januar 2011)

Dumme Frage, aber was ist BDO? 

Wo ist das und was macht man da?

Dienstag ist schlecht, da ich Mittwoch meine Klausur in Mathe an der HTWK schreibe, aber Donnerstag wäre ich sicher mal dabei, wenn ich es schaffe


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2011)

http://www.bdoleipzig.de/

Den Rest erzählen Dir die anderen.


----------



## Deleted 201159 (29. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> http://www.bdoleipzig.de/
> 
> Den Rest erzählen Dir die anderen.



Das habe ich sogar schonmal gehört und war glaube schon mal drine...

Na ich bin ja mal gespannt!


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Januar 2011)

Do 18:30 aber am Mendebrunnen Augustusplatz. 

PS gescheites Licht und Helm natürlich! 

Von Zwenkau hast du es natürlich asigweit. Bin grad mal dran vorbei, da geht ja nur noch Aussenschleife, links wie rechts um den Zwenkauer Tagebau (heisst der jetzt eigentlich SEE?).


----------



## Metrum (29. Januar 2011)

Naja, wenn Du nen Zwenkauer fragst dann wird er behaupten es sei ein See. Die haben ja auch schon Hafenfeste gefeiert als noch null Wasser in dem Ding war und nur die meterhohen nackten Stelen darauf aufmerksam machen konnten dass dort mal Schiffe vertaut werden sollen. 
Außerdem will sich Zwenke allen ernstes in "Seebad Zwenkau" umtaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (29. Januar 2011)

Hab heute mal den Trashmountain besucht... bin da schon 10000 Mal vorbeigefahren und hatte keine Ahnung, dass sich dort Leute waghalsig Hügel hinabstürzen... ja, wenn man nochmal 20 wär...


----------



## Deleted 201159 (30. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> PS gescheites Licht und Helm natürlich!



Hab ich beides noch nicht, da ich a) noch keine Zeit hatte mir im Laden einen zu kaufen und b) nie wirklich fahre wenn es dunkel ist und ich mir deshalb nicht den Lenker mit Lampen vollhauen möchte...

Demnach werd ich wohl noch ein wenig verzichten... aufgeschoben ist aber nicht aufgehoben!

Wäre gerne mal dabei wenn ich alles habe und dann noch eingeladen bin 



> Von Zwenkau hast du es natürlich asigweit. Bin grad mal dran vorbei, da  geht ja nur noch Aussenschleife, links wie rechts um den Zwenkauer  Tagebau



Ich weiß.. das ist echt doof. Ich muss mir mal eine Route suchen, wie ich von mir nach Leipzig komme, ohne dafür über die B2 strampeln zu müssen... Luftlinie ist Zwenkau nämlich gar nicht mal sooo weit weg...



> Naja, wenn Du nen Zwenkauer fragst dann wird er behaupten es sei ein  See. Die haben ja auch schon Hafenfeste gefeiert als noch null Wasser in  dem Ding war und nur die meterhohen nackten Stelen darauf aufmerksam  machen konnten dass dort mal Schiffe vertaut werden sollen.
> Außerdem will sich Zwenke allen ernstes in "Seebad Zwenkau" umtaufen



Ja, namentlich ist das der Zwenkauer See.
Das mit dem Hafenfest habe ich mitbekommen und fande ich selber auch sehr komisch! 
Kein Eimer Wasser in dem riesen Loch aber den Hafen einweihen! 

Wenn du mit "Seebad Zwenkau" das Waldbad ansprichst (wo ich auch gleich wohne ) muss ich Dir sagen, dass ich nicht glaube, das es nach dem Badestart am See dieses Bad noch lange geben wird... eigentlich schade, da meine Oma dort schon als Kind baden gegangen ist, aber so ist das halt


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2011)

Da musst Du nur über die Brücke drüber und dann Richtung Deponie abbiegen. Dann gehts links weg und Du kommst irgendwann am Markkleeberger See raus. Fahre ich öfters, in beide Richtungen. Oder eben um den Tagebau drumrum.
Nein, das Waldbad meinte ich nicht. Ich habe mal gelesen dass sich Zwenkau Seebad nennen will (also so richtig auf dem Ortseingangsschild!) wenn der See "fertig" ist.


----------



## Deleted 201159 (30. Januar 2011)

Metrum, das mit dem Seebad habe ich noch nie gehört... 

...und welche Strecke du meinst, weiß ich auch nicht, aber ich versuch es mal rauszufinden, da mich das echt interessiert 

Meinst du mit "Brücke" die, die gerade gespeert ist? Dort machst du mit dem Rad drüber? Ich hasse alle Radfahrer dort, da diese echt gefährlich sind und ich glaube selber muss ich da auch nicht drüber fahren - etwas gefährlich...


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2011)

Nein, da musst Du nicht rüber!!!! Die umfährst Du am Tagebaurand, also links an der Brücke vorbei. Und dann fährst Du auf der B2 über die B95 also als wenn Du Richtung Leipzig auffahren würdest, was Du natürlich keineswegs tun solltest!  Und kurz nach der Brücke geht es rechts weg - Richtung Deponie, da fährst Du rein. Dann schlängelt es sich bissel Richtung Kippe und irgendwann geht da mal links ein Weg ab, den musst Du nehmen. Vielleicht sollte ich Dich mal abholen? Du kannst natürlich auch vor der Brücke (B95) abbiegen, Richtung Großdeuben und dann nach der Querung der Pleise rechts abbiegen (Radweg) und dem Fluß folgen. Ist eigentlich die schönere, wenn auch belebtere, Strecke.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

Jaja, anno 94 war der kürzeste Weg noch über die Hängebrücke... und schwupps war man im Cospudener Tagebau.

Ein Licht auf dem Lenker wird dir bei der BDO Runde nicht viel nutzen. Das muss auf den Helm. Aber wenn du das mal hast oder es bis abends 21:00 hell ist...

Der Rundweg um den Zwenkauer ist ja fast komplett fein gekiest mittlerweile. Am ehesten kannst du mal durch die Neue Harth (zwischen Cospudi, B2 und Zwenkauer) kurven, da gibt es einige Pfade, oder zum Markkleeberger oder besser zum Störmthaler rüber, solange man dort noch in den Absetzern rumkurven kann. AM Zwenkauer kann man ja in die Absetzter nicht mehr rein, daher ist die Westseite des Zwenkauers untinteressant mittlerweile.


----------



## Deleted 201159 (30. Januar 2011)

...wäre das heute nicht so kalt, würde ich gleich mal den Weg suchen fahren, weil ich gerade irgendwie im Fieber bin... da ich aber nicht mal eine Mütze habe, warte ich lieber auf ein paar Plus Grade...


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2011)

Bei dem Wetter sind wir früher mit T-Shirt, kurzen Hosen und barfuß in Sandalen gefahren! 
Und dabei hatten wir weder Gangschaltung noch Luft in den Reifen. 

Dann sehen wir uns im Frühjahr?


----------



## Deleted 201159 (30. Januar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann sehen wir uns im Frühjahr?



Spätestens! 

Aber jetzt noch die richtige Kleidung für die Temperaturen zu kaufen, lohnt sich nicht, denke ich...

Ich such mir lieber mal ein paar Sachen für etwas wärmeres Wetter, muss aber erstmal gucken was da empfehlenswert ist und was man da so brauch... auf diese engen Radlerhosen steh ich nämlich nicht so


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2011)

Aber eben *jetzt *gibt es die warmen Sachen günstiger!!! *WSV*!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 201159 (30. Januar 2011)

Stimmt auch wieder... hast du zufällig einen Tipp wo ich mal gucken sollte und was empfehlenswert ist? Ich denke mal eine warme Hose und was für oben wie eine Jacke sowie Handschuhe oder so wären nicht verkehrt... kenne mich da noch nicht so Haus, da sich mein Radfahrverhalten sonst immer auf den Sommer beschränkt hat...


----------



## Metrum (30. Januar 2011)

Hast ne PN bevor wir hier alles zumüllen und Ärger bekommen!


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

Mannmannmann...jetzt gibts hier seit Jahren einen Stadler, und Karstadt hat auch genug...

Das Lindenthaler Wäldchen steht ja immer noch komplett unter Wasser(bzw. grad Eis) ...


----------



## Xooldman (30. Januar 2011)

Tja... hab den ganzen Tag gewartet, dass die Sonne doch noch durchkommt. Nix da. Für die Temperaturen ist meine alte Stoff-Unterhose nicht gemacht. Vielleicht nächstes WE.. hätte gern mal den Lindenthaler Wald unter Eis gesehen...


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (31. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube ich werde die nächsten Tage auch mal in das Lindenthaler Wäldchen schauen, solange man noch die Gelegenheit dazu hat das Wäldchen im Eis zu sehen. 

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2011)

http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...arcours-vor-schliessung/r-taucha-a-73293.html


----------



## morph027 (4. Februar 2011)

Und immer wieder scheitert sowas an irgendwelchen bürokratischen Dingen. Schade. So wie das aufgezogen war, dachte ich aber die ganze Zeit, das ist geduldet.

Mal im BDO vorsprechen, vielleicht beteiligen die sich ja am Zins


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2011)

Wenn das stimmt mit den 200 â¬/monat, hat der Besitzer eindeutig nicht alle Tassen im Schrank.


----------



## Defiance (4. Februar 2011)

Dieser kleine Dreckswessi...

Am besten mal zu einem Gespräch einladen und anschließend im Dirt vergraben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (4. Februar 2011)

Das sehe ich genau so, wenn der Betrag stimmen sollte. Ich frage mich nur warum immer wieder solche geleistete Arbeit zunichte gemacht werden soll. Die Mimo wird ohne den Dirtpark nicht mehr das sein was diese jetzt ist. Vor allem da ich einige von den Jung´s auch selber kenne, und weiß was Sie dort an Arbeit geleistet haben. 

Ich Wünsche mir von ganzen Herzen das diese Arbeit nicht umsonst war, und die Stadt und die betroffenen ein gute und vor allem brauchbare Lösung für beide Seiten finden.

Gruß in die Runde 

Man soll doch froh sein das die Jung´s Ihre Freizeit sinnvoll nutzen und nicht irgendwelchen Unsinn machen.


----------



## wurstzipfel (4. Februar 2011)

Naja, es müssen eben all unsere asozialen Unterschichtenkinder gefördert werden, da fehlen einfach die Mittel für mehr.
man wird das gefühl nicht los, als jugendlicher (in leipzig) solle man lieber graffiti sprühen, klauen oder sonstwas, harmloses biken ist eher unerwünscht. (so stehts auch im leipziger-biker thread)

ich finde das echt bitter.


----------



## Le-crew (4. Februar 2011)

richtig marco

beteilige mich an jeder kleinen Schandtat gegen Wessi`s  oder halt mittelschwere Erdbewegungen in anderen Grundstücken. Schade eigendlich wollte dort auch mal fahren hatte bis jetzt leider nicht geklappt.Störmi hatten Sie ja auch über nacht Platt gemacht leider betreiben wir nur eine Randsportart und da ist es schwer Unterstützer zu finden zumal bei uns kein Geld zu Verdienen ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2011)




----------



## Defiance (4. Februar 2011)

Der Fuchs ist schlau und stellt sich dumm, beim Wessi ist es anders rum.


----------



## wurstzipfel (4. Februar 2011)

@le
das hat doch nischt mit ossi oder wessi zu tun,ist halt n arsch der kohle machen will.
mal sehen ob Bürgermeister Holger Schirmbeck nach seinen urlaub wort hält ?
war ende oktober in der mimo,und war echt fett
wäre echt schade
ride on
dermarko

wer später bremst ist länger schnell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (5. Februar 2011)

Man kann es nur hoffen das an dieser Stelle Wort gehalten wird. 
War Ende Oktober echt schön dort.  

Das Gefühl das der nur Geld machen will, war auch gleich mein Gedanke.

Gruß an Marco und in die ganze Runde.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Februar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7989302&postcount=6


----------



## katinka22 (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin vor Kurzem nach Leipzig gezogen und jetzt auf der Suche nach ein paar netten Leuten zum Biken. 
Da ich leider krankheitsbedingt mehrere Monate nicht fahren konnte bitte im Moment aber keine allzu schweren/anstrengenden Touren .
Ach ja, mein fahrbarer Untersatz ist ein (selbst aufgebautes) Cube Ltd. Race mit Starrgabel.
Würd mich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet.

Katinka


----------



## eightball28 (6. Februar 2011)

hier hast Du Dienstags und Donnerstags die Chance 
http://www.bdoleipzig.de/


----------



## Deleted 201159 (6. Februar 2011)

> Voller Stolz berichten die Taucher Jungs im Internet von ihrem  âDirtparkâ. Wie sie ihn in jahrelanger Arbeit eigentlich seit 2003, vor  allem aber seit 2008 StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r StÃ¼ck vorantrieben,





> Erst im Herbst 2009 habe er von der aktiven Nutzung und den Umbauten am  GelÃ¤nde erfahren, sogar von einer Flakgranate oder Fliegerbombe, die bei  den Arbeiten gefunden und von der Feuerwehr entfernt worden sei.



Hier geht es wirklich nur ums Geld machen... wer Jahre lang nicht merkt was auf seinem GelÃ¤nde passiert, anschlieÃend kommst und verlangt das sich Jugendliche organisieren und Pacht zahlen ist wirklich nur auf Geld aus... Sack...


----------



## katinka22 (6. Februar 2011)

eightball28 schrieb:


> hier hast Du Dienstags und Donnerstags die Chance
> http://www.bdoleipzig.de/



Danke schon mal für die Info. Wenns abends wieder heller wird, werd ich da bestimmt mal aufkreuzen. 
Im Moment ist mir das leider noch ein bissl zu spät.


----------



## eightball28 (6. Februar 2011)

verständlich, ich selber fahre da gar nicht mit. war 2-3 mal dabei aber das ist nix für mich. trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## wrangler89 (6. Februar 2011)

Tja, MiMo...
da anscheinend der Weißwurst- Typ gar nicht so richtig weiß, was in seinem Stück Wald so passiert- da frag ich mich- wie er seinen damit entstandenen Pflichten nachkommt.
Wald bewirtschaften, pflegen, reinigen. Wer hat das all die Zeit denn getan, und wenn bloß im Gebiet der Dirts etc. 
Wäre ja auch mal ein Argument im weiteren "Verhandlungsverlauf". Vor allem, wie es dort aussehen würde, wenn keiner was drin gemacht hätte, all die Jahre.
Wenn es ihm gehört, muß er sich drum kümmern, wenn es andere für ihn machen.....


----------



## Deleted 201159 (6. Februar 2011)

Ich war heute bei dem Wetter mal im Tagebau unterwegs und hab mein Fahrrad entjungfert. 

Bin ein paar mal tüchtig im Schlamm kleben geblieben aber alles machbar... morgen muss ich erstmal sauber machen fahren...

BILDER


----------



## Defiance (6. Februar 2011)

Fahrrad schmutzig machen schafft selbst mein Lütte.

Und wenn ich lese _"Hab dann nochmal die Dämpfer aufpumpen lassen und das Kabel für den Lock out kürzen lassen"_ 

Naja.. 

Ich finde diese _"schau mal wie schmutzig_" Bilder echt albern. Aber dennoch, Hauptsache ist, du hattest Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eightball28 (6. Februar 2011)

sauber bekommst Du es mit Wasser und nem Lappen.....oder läßt Du das auch machen


----------



## Metrum (6. Februar 2011)

Seid nicht soo hart, er ist noch Frischling und hat eventuell noch keine Dämpferpumpe oder keinen Plan! 
Und wenn er bei ASB in Zwenkau war ist er bestens aufgehoben und bekommts auch erklärt!


----------



## Deleted 201159 (6. Februar 2011)

Ja, in der Tat war ich bei ASB und eine Dämpferpumpe habe ich nicht, weshalb ich das nicht selber machen kann...


----------



## Metrum (6. Februar 2011)

Die Jungs sind richtig klasse, bin seit letztem Jahr auch dort wenns was gibt was ich nicht machen kann. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Deleted 201159 (7. Februar 2011)

eightball28 schrieb:


> sauber bekommst Du es mit Wasser und nem Lappen.....oder läßt Du das auch machen





Bin heute einfach mal zu einer Waschanlage gefahren und hab das Rad aus einiger Distanz mit dem "Softprogramm" vom Kärcher abgespritzt.
Ich glaube ein Schlauch mit Wasser ist wirklich besser, da ich es trotz Abstand recht brutal fand wie das Wasser über die Teile vom Rad fegt..
Danach noch ein wenig trocken gewischt, Federung, Dämpfer sowie Kette gefettet und dann das Wetter genutzt um eine kleine Runde zu drehen.

Gute 28,7 km laut Google Maps über die angrenzenden Dörfer.
Wird langsam echt angenehm das Wetter für Touren.

Ausversehen bin ich durch ein Überschwemmungsgebiet gefahren und stand auf einmal 30 cm tief im Wasser... 
Die Schuhe waren dahin und um die Kette durfte ich mich daheim auch nochmal kümmern...

Ich muss wirklich sagen, dass ein weicherer Sattel nicht verkehrt wäre... der jetzige ist einfach sau hart... für Frauenfahrräder gibt es doch immer halbe Kissen... vielleicht finde ich ja was für mich


----------



## Defiance (7. Februar 2011)

Nimm einen Eimer und nicht den Kärcher...


Aber die Erfahrung muss wohl jeder selber machen...


----------



## Metrum (7. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht was für einen Sattel Du hast (keine Bilder in Deinem Profil) aber da gewöhnst Du Dich dran. Über lange Strecken verursacht ein weicher Sattel mehr Schmerzen. Kannst ja eventuell auch mal die Sattelstellung überprüfen und nach oben oder unten in der Neigung korrigieren. Bringt unter Umständen ne ganze Menge.


----------



## Defiance (7. Februar 2011)

Das Thema Sattel beschäftigt mich auch gerade. 

Schau mal hier:

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Sitzposition_radfahren.htm

Das hat mir sehr geholfen. Wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist - was Grundvoraussetzung ist - dann ist es normal, dass der Hintern die ersten Fahrten ein wenig weh tut. Was nicht sein sollte, ist, so wie bei mir, das der komplette Unterleib taub ist.


----------



## Deleted 201159 (8. Februar 2011)

Der Sattel ist hart und anscheinend von Scape - zumindest steht das drauf.
Hab mal ein paar Bilder in mein Profil eingefügt für dich 

@Defiance

Wenn ich mir das anschau, muss ich zugeben, dass meine Sitzhöhe demnach auch nicht richtig eingestellt ist. 
Wenn ich den Sattel höher stelle muss ich mich weiter zum Lenker vorbeugen was mir a) mit der Zeit sehr unangenehm im Schritt ist weil dort alles "einschläft" und b) mir der Unterrücken wehtut, da ich dort schon seit längerem Probleme habe und durch die ständig gebeugte Spannung dort halt mit der Zeit Schmerzen bekomme.

Ich werd es trotzdem mal versuchen.. Probieren geht über Studieren!

Btw: Ich glaube es wird wirklich das letzte mal gewesen sein, dass ich den Kärcher genutzt habe... gefiel mir selber nicht so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. Februar 2011)

Dein Sattel ist zu weit hinten und der Lenker zu weit vorn. 
Vielleicht sind auch Gabel und Dämpfer unharmonisch eingestellt, dann sackt man nach vorn oder nach hinten.
Oder der Rahmen ist zu kurz. 
Da hilft nur Fahren und immer neu verstellen (Werkzeug und Dämpferpumpe mitnehmen), mal nen 90er Vorbau probieren usw.
 - oder ein anderes Rad kaufen, wenn alles nicht s hilft (ich spreche da aus Erfahrung).
Sattel tät ich als letztes tauschen.


----------



## Xooldman (8. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte vor dem Fully ein Crossbike mit einem 20'er Rahmen. Ich habe am Sattel herumgestellt wie verrueckt. Es wollte nie passen. Laut Tabelle sollte mir ein 20'er reichen (bin 186 gross). Nach Umstieg auf ein Fully mit 22'er Rahmen war das wie eine andere Welt. Hatte uebrigens den gleichen Sattel von Scape. Ich fand ihn ok. So ist das...


----------



## R_o_B (8. Februar 2011)

http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...arcours-vor-schliessung/r-taucha-a-73293.html

Hat das mal jemand gelesen? Ist doch das letzte..


----------



## Metrum (8. Februar 2011)

MOIN! Winterschlaf gemacht?


----------



## R_o_B (8. Februar 2011)

Ahh verdammt


----------



## Le-crew (9. Februar 2011)

Da hilf nur noch das 

http://www.petitiononline.de/petition/unterstuetzung-fuer-den-dirtpark-mimo/255

bitte alle Unterschreiben auch Freunde und Bekannte. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (9. Februar 2011)

schon laaaange erledigt ))))
dermarko


----------



## esb315 (9. Februar 2011)

Petition unterschrieben. Jahrelang hats den Typ null interessiert was da abgeht und nun will der Kohle. So ein Spinner. Wenn der keine Verantwortung für Geschehnisse auf dem Gelände übernehmen will, soll er das Gelände der Stadt Taucha überschreiben.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (9. Februar 2011)

Ich für meinen Teil habe auch gleich Unterschrieben, vielleicht kann man so etwas bewegen.


----------



## ChristofRacer (10. Februar 2011)

Soo..unterschrieben..=)


sagtmal ist am wochende i jemand am müllberg..oder gar die woche noch? 


Gruß!


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. Februar 2011)

@chris 
evtl.am sonntag 
ride on


----------



## ChristofRacer (10. Februar 2011)

könnte man sich da i wo treffen denn ich kenn den weg nicht...

komme aus der nähe des hbf

Gruß


----------



## bikepunx (10. Februar 2011)

wenns nich regnet fahr ich in ner stunde ma in hafen


----------



## ChristofRacer (10. Februar 2011)

Hmm ne hab heute noch n Termin..!

Vllt morgen?


----------



## bikepunx (10. Februar 2011)

nee morgen hab ich bandprobe


----------



## Xooldman (10. Februar 2011)

Petition werd ich noch unterschreiben! Frage mich nur ob der Text nach neuer Rechtschreibung erstellt wurde?... 
Na egal, es geht ja um die Sache. Auf jeden Fall schön zu sehen, dass es eben doch ambitionierte Jugendliche gibt, die richtig was drauf haben! Kann man ja nur unterstützen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Defiance (10. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand Lust, am 20.02 an einer CTF an der Goitsche mitzufahren?


----------



## wildbiker (10. Februar 2011)

Jupp, bin bei der CTF Goitzsche dabei... Werd sicher nur die kurze Strecke fahren, da ich anschließend noch zu nem Geburtstag muss.


----------



## Defiance (10. Februar 2011)

Wer von euch war gestern Abend bei Erik im Laden?


----------



## Dieck-le (11. Februar 2011)

Fährt jemand die Neuseenclassics mit?


----------



## Deleted 201159 (11. Februar 2011)

Dieck-le schrieb:


> Fährt jemand die Neuseenclassics mit?



Ich bin am überlegen weil das findet ja praktisch vor meiner Haustüre statt, aber ich hab absolut keinen Schimmer wie es dort abläuft.

Muss ich dafür zahlen um teilzunehmen? Tritt man dort nach Altersklassen, Rädern oder Streckenlänge an?


----------



## wildbiker (11. Februar 2011)

mocede schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen weil das findet ja praktisch vor meiner Haustüre statt, aber ich hab absolut keinen Schimmer wie es dort abläuft.
> 
> Muss ich dafür zahlen um teilzunehmen? Tritt man dort nach Altersklassen, Rädern oder Streckenlänge an?



Ja, du musst zahlen (Einzelstarter oder im Team). Geht nach Altersklassen. Rennrad wäre schon empfehlenswert, Helm versteht sich von selbst. Strecken: 30 km, 85 km und 145 km.

Nachzulesen auf http://www.sparkassen-neuseenclassics.de/jedermann-rennen/



Dieck-le schrieb:


> Fährt jemand die Neuseenclassics mit?



Nein, ich dieses Jahr nicht. War 2006 und 2010 dabei... Vlt. 2012 wieder...


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. Februar 2011)

ist leider für meine kondition nicht machbar )
s geht bergab...





partlist:
rahmen - alutech wildsau hardride
gabel - fox 40 rc2
dämpfer - fox dhx 4.0 222mm 700x2.80
lrs - sixpack kamikaze , hope pro 2 , syncros bht 2,5
bremse - vr - hope m6 ti 225mm
bremse - hr - hope m4 183mm
kurbel - race face evolve dh
pedale - expedo face off
lenker - race face atlas freeride
vorbau - sixpack splitz
sattelstütze - race face diabolus
sattel - selle italia slr
sattelklemme - salsa
schaltung - xt
kettenblatt - truvativ 38 t
führung - sixpack yakuza
kette - rohloff
gewicht 18,5 kg 
wenn jemand bock auf bergab hat,mal melden )
dermarko


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Februar 2011)

Thale ist auf.

Ist mir aber grad noch zu kalt für Sessellift.


----------



## Defiance (15. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich Thale lese, dann meldet sich gleich mein AC-Gelenk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (15. Februar 2011)

der lift in thale ist zwar schon offen, und sie nehmen auch die bike´s mit hoch, aber die strecke noch gesperrt ;-(
also erst mal noch käschen und trashmount und mimo .
@defiance
hast dich wohl verletzt in thale?
gute besserung...
ride on


----------



## Defiance (15. Februar 2011)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> @defiance
> hast dich wohl verletzt in thale?
> gute besserung...
> ride on



geht schon wieder... nur der Kopf muss jetzt noch mitspielen.


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. Februar 2011)

oh alter,was das denn ?
schlüsselbein durch ?
schei..e , das hatte ich vor 6jahren ( offener schlüsselbeinbruch ), 7monate hat´s bei mir gedauert ;-((
vor allem konnte ich nix dafür,mich hat von hinten ein auto weg gebolzt,hat mich liegen lassen und ist abgehauen 
hoffe du bist bald wieder fit
mfg.derma


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (15. Februar 2011)

@ Defiance

Bei dem Bild bekommt man ja schon Schmerzen wenn man es nur sieht. 
Gute Besserung.


@ wurstzipfel

Dein Bike schaut Hammer aus, da hast Du ja ganz schön etwas dran gemacht. Bei mir sind nur ein paar kleine Veränderungen gemacht wurden.
Ich hoffe bis bald mal wieder. Würde auf jeden Fall rum kommen wenn Du irgendwo Biken bist, und die Zeit bei mir passt. 

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. Februar 2011)

@blue dragon
hi ronni,
im märz nach thale ?
macht mal nen vorschlag wenn´s bei dir /euch geht !

@cxfahrer
stimmt,die piste ist doch schon offen 
hat noch jemand von euch bock auf thale
mfg.dermarko


----------



## ChristofRacer (15. Februar 2011)

heute Müllberg bei dem geilen wetter!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (15. Februar 2011)

muss leider arbeiten ;-((
und das bis sonntag durch ;-((
vlt nw
dermarko


----------



## bigzet (15. Februar 2011)

waren am sonntag in thale.
sehr kalt, extrem schlammig aber verdammt geil.
sind morgen wider aufm müllberg, heute wirste bestimmt auch jemanden antreffen...


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (15. Februar 2011)

@ wurstzipfel

hmmm weiß noch nicht so genau, bin ja noch relativ unerfahren  was solche Bikeparks angeht. Vielleicht sehen mer uns ja mal noch an einen WE wenn Du frei hast hier irgendwo. Da kann man sich auch noch mal drüber Unterhalten.

@ ChristofRacer

Da der Berg hier gerade zu vor meiner Haustüre ist, werde ich dann mal hinschauen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Werde dann so gegen 15 Uhr 15.30 Uhr mal dort vor Ort sein.

Gruß in die Runde und Sport Frei


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. Februar 2011)

will auch nach thale....


----------



## Le-crew (15. Februar 2011)

bitte +2 Personen.

 Ich und Kollesche  der wartet nur noch auf seine V2 und dann gib Schub Rakete. Termin möglichst am WE sonst muss der Doc mal was drehen 

@wursti 
warst du am Sonnatg bei dem Tollen Wetter fahren? Müssen uns mal Treffen zum Fahren und Quatschen.


----------



## wurstzipfel (16. Februar 2011)

@le-crew
ersten oder zweiten märz-sonntag !
ruf mal noch chrischan , adri , mathias , und lukas an 
nimm deinen bruder noch mit und dann ab dafür 
haste für mich noch nen platz in deinem monsterbus ?
war am sonntag in camburg n bissl schaufeln.
sind ca.70km von le ( hab doch da in der nähe mein haus )
n kumpel seinen großeltern gehört dort ein wald,wo wir schon vor ein paar jahren angefangen haben einen geilen hometrail mit kleinen kickern und großen,kleinen doubles und großen,und last but not least natürlich ein monsterroadgap ( bin ich aber noch nicht jehuppt-buxe voll ) und das ist natürlich etwas pflegebedürftig und noch voll ausbaufähig
deswegen hab ich am so. keine zeit gehabt für´n trashmount ;-(
wann isses denn bei euch soweit mit´n stammhalter? bei uns ist erst ende juni anfang juli termin.........
reingehauen
ride on
mfg.und sport frei marko

...wer später bremst,ist länger schnell...


----------



## Le-crew (16. Februar 2011)

@wurstzipfel

Geht klar bis dahin sollten auch die Bremsen meines Bruders da sein. Im Bus haben nur zwei Leute Platz. Aber dafür kannste min 5 Bikes reinschmeißen. Kann ma ja vorher klären. Klingt verlockend mit deinem Hometrail aber für`s Roadgäpchen reichst bei uns auch noch nicht. Wollten dieses jahr mal so das springen trainieren, damits lässiger aussieht.    (nicht wie bei kacken)
Geburtstermin für den Stammhalter Ende Mai. Wir freunen uns riesig. Ist genau zu den Eröffnungen der Parks in Deutschland und Österreich . Na Toll. Aber irgendwas ist immer


----------



## bikepunx (16. Februar 2011)

fährt heute wer irgendwo?


----------



## Defiance (16. Februar 2011)

bikepunx schrieb:


> fährt heute wer irgendwo?




Auffe A9


----------



## bikepunx (16. Februar 2011)

hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. Februar 2011)

Hab mal den Stöckchenlegerweg etwas fahrbarer gemacht (Bachdurchfahrt usw.). Störmthaler ist grad trocken, aber sehr weich.


----------



## wurstzipfel (17. Februar 2011)

cxfahrer
das du so ein guter und fleißiger bist !
schade das es hier kein muttiheft gibt,sonst hättest du jetzt von mir ein bienchen bekommen


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Februar 2011)

Ja wenn man schon bei dem drögen Wetter stundenlang rumeiert um im Sommer am Berg nicht zu versagen. 
Da freut man sich doch über Zuspruch ...
Aber du kannst gerne mithelfen noch ein paar Logrides mehr einzubauen.


----------



## street4life (17. Februar 2011)

Servus an alle Leipziger,

wollte euch mal kurz fragen ob ihr Interesse habt.

Habe hier 2 Fahrräder, UMF Freddy Team in Grün und Größe 15".
Beide Neu und mit Rechnung.

Preis pro Stück beläuft sich auf 1000 Euro Glatt. 

Könnt ihr euch da mal rumhören oder habt vielleicht selber Intersse daran?

Grüße,
Chriz


----------



## bikepunx (17. Februar 2011)

hab gerade einen mit dem selben bike getroffen ,is ja witzig


----------



## street4life (17. Februar 2011)

Herrliches Ding, hoffe man sieht sich mal am Hafen oder so ;-)

Bin doch auf der Suche nach nen anderen Bike, weil der Rahmen nix für mich ist.
Vielleicht hast du da ja jemanden. 

Das Internet verbindet wirklich alle.


----------



## bikepunx (17. Februar 2011)

haha dasn ding wa


----------



## street4life (17. Februar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall, find ich auch grad richtig Geil. 

Mal schauen wie das Wetter am Wochenende wird, aber mit aller Warscheinlichkeit beweg ich meinen Arsch so oder so an den Hafen.

Hast du zufällig ne Dämpferpumpe da? Das Setup ist mir momentan noch ein bisschen zu Weich. Ansonsten muss ich mir mal eine im BDO holen.


----------



## bikepunx (17. Februar 2011)

japp hab ich da kann aber wochende nich mach gerade nen umzug mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dieck-le (18. Februar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hab mal den Stöckchenlegerweg etwas fahrbarer gemacht (Bachdurchfahrt usw.). Störmthaler ist grad trocken, aber sehr weich.



Verrätst du mir mal bitte wo bzw. was der Stöckchenlegerweg sein soll ?

Waren die Tage mal im Käsepark gewesen. Ist schon wieder befahrbar, allerdings stehen ne Menge Reperaturen und Aufräumarbeiten an. Was die Leute die Umwelt verschmutzen


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Februar 2011)

Die Schlammtrails im Auwald zwischen Schleussiger Weg und Kläranlage Wolfswinkel, mal so ganz allgemein gesagt. Über Baumstämme und durch Bäche. Bis letztes Jahr hat da irgendwer immer Äste quer gelegt.


----------



## bikepunx (18. Februar 2011)

ahhh dort is das, wusste au nie wo der is.rechte oder linke fluss seite richtung kläranlage?


----------



## Dieck-le (18. Februar 2011)

Alles klar. Danke dir 

Hat zufällig noch jemand nen Minion DH-R in 2,35 im Keller liegen? Bei mir isses bissl zu eng am Hinterbau 
einfach PM schreiben


----------



## ChristofRacer (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute...

Wer Lust hat kann ja Heut an den Müllberg/Scherbelberg kommen, wollen heut die sprüngen shapen und pflegen!


Ride On


----------



## Le-crew (25. Februar 2011)

hab ich nen bissl zu spät. gelesen . 

Also Mädels 12.3.11 Ausflug nach Thale. Wer bock hat mitzukommen bei Wurstzipfel oder mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristofRacer (25. Februar 2011)

Heut wider Müllber....


----------



## Le-crew (25. Februar 2011)

Sorry ich geh dann Buckeln ( Arbeiten).


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. Februar 2011)

hey chris,
nächste woche kann ich ab dienstag immer bis 15uhr shapen,buddeln etc.....
meld dich mal wenn du zeit hast

hey steffen,
würde sagen spät. 8 uhr abfahrt.
treffpunkt ?
müssten uns ja schon mal am freitag treffen ...
mein rad´l müsste vlt. bei dir mitfahren 
dermarko


----------



## bikepunx (25. Februar 2011)

also nächste woche würd ich au mit helfn von wegen pflege wenn das für euch okay is


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (25. Februar 2011)

Hallöchen in die Runde, würde Euch ja auch gerne beim Schaufeln mit helfen, geht nur mindestens die nächsten 10 - 14 Tage nicht. Hab ne Vereiterte Angina und muss jetzt Antibiotika nehmen.  Aber danach bin ich gerne für jede "Schandtat" bereit um mit zu Schaufeln.  

@ wurstzipfel

Grüß Dich Marko, Wünsche Euch in Thale viel Spaß und kommt vor allem Gesund und Heil dort runter  und dann natürlich auch wieder hier her.
Wenn Du nächste Woche mal am Müllberg sein solltest würde ich trotzdem Versuchen mal Vorbei zu Schauen. 


Gruß in die Runde von Ronny


----------



## wurstzipfel (26. Februar 2011)

hi ronny,
dir erst mal alles gute !
denke das ich mittwoch so gegen 10:30 mal off´n trashmount mit ner schippe aufschlagen werde , für 3-4 stündchen vlt nehm ich auch s radl mit  .
@bikepunx
logo is das ok ))


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (26. Februar 2011)

@ wurstzipfel

Na das klingt doch gut, denke mal bis dahin sollte es bei mir auch schon wieder besser sein, so das ich auch mal vorbei schauen kann. Nur das Radeln muss ich erst mal warten lassen bis ich mit den Tabletten fertig bin. Das Jahr hat ja erst begonnen und ist noch lang. 
Dann event. bis Mittwoch, kannst ja vorher nochmal schreiben wenn Du dort sein solltest damit ich dann nicht umsonst hin komme. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## ChristofRacer (26. Februar 2011)

also machen Wir Gleich Mittwoch fest späten Vormittag..

ps: Rad ISt Pflicht!!!


----------



## Metrum (26. Februar 2011)

Moin Leute!

Hat eventuell jemand nen Scheibenbremsadapter rumliegen damit ich die Juicy 7 an die Reba Race gepappt bekomme? Die Aufnahme an der Skareb war ne ganz andere. Hätte ja auch vorher mal gucken können! 
Zur Not wird am WE nur hinten gebremst. Also ich brauch einen für IS2000 und für ne 160er Scheibe.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (26. Februar 2011)

Sry, da kann ich Dir Leider nicht helfen. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (26. Februar 2011)

Bin heute durch Zufall in das Rennen am Nahleberg geraten, kleine Eindrücke:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/37859


----------



## morph027 (26. Februar 2011)

Nice...Grüße an die Jungs.


----------



## Xooldman (26. Februar 2011)

Hab' vor der letzten Ausfahrt meine Kette mit einem "tollen" Kettenspray eingesprüht. Das Zeug hat sich mehr als eine Art verkappter Kleber entpuppt... jetzt hab ich eine Kette voller Dreck und Keim. Hat jemand einen Tip wie ich das Zeug schnell wieder runter kriege? Wird das was mit warmen Wasser und Spühlmittel? Wollte morgen nochmal ne Runde drehen.... in dem Zustand wird sich die Kette wohl nach 10km völlig aufgelöst haben...


----------



## wurstzipfel (26. Februar 2011)

alles klar,
dann bis mi. mit rad und schippe )
dermarko


----------



## wrangler89 (27. Februar 2011)

@Xooldman
versuch doch die gute alte Variante: Benzin
Heutzutage zwar teuer, aber immer noch gut.
Ich hatte mal Kettenspray von Förch, da klebte auch hinterher alles dran. Kette eingelegt und alles ging ab.
Nehm jetzt Rohloff- Kettenöl, das geht besser und nimmt keinen Dreck an.


----------



## Metrum (27. Februar 2011)

Bei den Benzinpreisen heutzutage!!!


----------



## wrangler89 (27. Februar 2011)

Deswegen mein ich ja teuer- aber anders scheint der Kram nich abzugehen.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (27. Februar 2011)

@ peh

Schöne Foto´s die Du da gemacht hast. So habe ich auch ein paar kleine Eindrücke vom Gestrigen Tag. Waren viele da, sollte ja Gestern nen kleines Rennen gewesen sein. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## ChristofRacer (27. Februar 2011)

@ blue dragon

es waren 27 Starter Da mit unter auch welche aus Thale...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (27. Februar 2011)

@ ChristofRacer

Coole Sache, das Freut mich das es doch so viele geworden sind. Wollte eigentlich auch wenigst zum Zuschauen kommen, wenn die Doofe Angina nicht wäre. 

Ich hoffe Ihr macht mal wieder ein Rennen.

Am Mittwoch werde ich dann wie Geschrieben auch mal rum kommen, wenigst mal auf einen Netten Schwatz, das Antibiotika zeigt zur Zeit seine Volle Wirkung. Mein Rad kann ich ja Pro forma mit bringen, aber zum Bergab fahren fühle ich mich derzeit nicht in der Lage  

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Xooldman (27. Februar 2011)

Nur noch als Warnung.. habe das corpus delicti mal fotografiert und kann von dessen Nutzung nur abraten! Gut das man immer ein wenig Waschbenzin zu Hause hat... Foto ist auf meiner Seite zu sehen. 

Gruß in die Runde...


----------



## bikepunx (27. Februar 2011)

bin mittwoch au dabei  bringe meinen spaten mit


----------



## Le-crew (28. Februar 2011)

Mist hab Frühschicht . Viel spaß beim Buddeln. Vielleicht klapps ja nochmal


----------



## bikepunx (2. März 2011)

@ ChristofRacer yeah geile strecke !!!! bis freitach


----------



## morph027 (2. März 2011)

Mag wer spontan mitkommen?



> Ol'mens Ride - Welcome Spring Tour
> 
> Ich würde sagen wir machen eine gemütliche Runde schönes Enduro Biking durch den Miriquidi. Zeit und Länge der Tour wird sich ergeben.
> Abfahrt pünktlich 10:00 Uhr!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2011)

Ne, mit alten Männern über Forstwege lullern ist nicht so meins  ...im Ernst, das ist mir für Sa zu früh. 
Ich wart ja immer noch, dass jemand mal mit um die Kriebsteinsperre fährt....alleine ists so öd.


----------



## morph027 (3. März 2011)

Können wir gern mal machen...aber vielleicht, wenn die Temperaturen wieder zwischen 5° und 10° sind, mit Mütze ist doof


----------



## Miriquidi (3. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ne, mit alten Männern über Forstwege lullern ist nicht so meins  ...im Ernst, das ist mir für Sa zu früh.
> Ich wart ja immer noch, dass jemand mal mit um die Kriebsteinsperre fährt....alleine ists so öd.



...da bist du bestimmt noch nicht mit uns rum gelullert


----------



## wrangler89 (3. März 2011)

Mmmh, Kriebstein wäre ich auch dabei, bei freundlicheren Temp.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (4. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich wart ja immer noch, dass jemand mal mit um die Kriebsteinsperre fährt....



wann? am morgigen samstag? wäre sicher mal wieder schön...obwohl ich auch am rumüberlegen bin, mal in thale vorbeizuschauen. schick mir am besten mal ne pm


----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2011)

Wetter ist morgen wolkig und kalt (um 3°C), und Sonntag sonnig, aber kälter. 
Da hab ich weder auf Kriebstein noch auf Thale (Lift...brrr...) Lust. 

Das passt iwie alles nicht....im Moment wärs grad passend , aber ich arbeite noch.

PS: Thale an einem Mittwoch, sowas ginge wohl nur unter der Woche wg. Wanderer...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8078127&postcount=886


----------



## wildbiker (4. März 2011)

Kriebstein kenn ich, komm ja eigentlich aus der Umgebung, wg. familiären Gründen leider in die Großstadt verschlagen.. Dafür hauptsächlich im Frühjahr/Sommer aller 4 Wochen mal da.

Bock auf Kriebstein bestünde schon, derzeit mal wieder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Wie schnell würdets da eigentlich fahren? Nach Möglichkeit, so dass auch ne noch untrainierte Frau mitfahren kann.


----------



## wurstzipfel (4. März 2011)

nächsten samstag thale,
wenn noch jemand bock hat...
dermarko


----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Kriebstein kenn ich, komm ja eigentlich aus der Umgebung, wg. familiären Gründen leider in die Großstadt verschlagen.. Dafür hauptsächlich im Frühjahr/Sommer aller 4 Wochen mal da.
> 
> Bock auf Kriebstein bestünde schon, derzeit mal wieder
> 
> ...



Ab Töpeln braucht man bei gediegener Fahrweise (also an den Schlüsselstellen ein wenig üben usw.) so 5h für die 60km/1200hm. Da zum Schluss noch ein paar fiese Stiche kommen und eine S3 Stelle, sollte man also fit genug sein.

Nächsten Samstag, mal sehen. Wollte eigentlich woanders hin  aber das hängt vom Wetter ab. 
Vielleicht doch morgen  .....oder So


----------



## bikepunx (4. März 2011)

bock schon aber keen autooooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (5. März 2011)

Kannst auch mitm Zug bis Waldheim fahren. Von Waldheim aus isses nicht mehr weit bis nach Kriebstein, Zugfahrt kostet 7,20 Eu.


----------



## Le-crew (5. März 2011)

ist jemand heute oder morgen am Hafen oder am Ascheberg (Auensee)?


----------



## ChristofRacer (5. März 2011)

Nö nur Am Müllberg!


----------



## Suechtiger (5. März 2011)

m gääääsebarsch simmer joonge 

marschoooo.. komme ma rum die woche oder klingel ma bei adrian an.. wegen de thale tour nächste woche meiner..
wenns so bleibt wie jetze, hab ich wohl mein auto am samstag zur verfügung.. allerdings bekomm ich dann nur adri un mich + unsere bikes mit weg.. 
müssn sowieso ma quarken.. ob nu jeder für sich dahin pilgert un wir uns dort treffen oder ob wir uns hier irschendewoo erstma sammeln un dann in ner geschlossenen kaffeefahrtskolonne da nüber düsen ... "^^

den scheiss müllbersch müssn wir hier och ma einnehmen.. klingt interessant


----------



## wurstzipfel (5. März 2011)

suechti,
wir treffen uns am sonntag um 4 im café kowalski in der f.rhode str.
zwecks durchschnattern...


----------



## Le-crew (5. März 2011)

@christofRacer  schade knapp verpasst haben uns auf unseren Hausberg mal schnell 3 Kicker gebuddelt
an alle die mit nach Thale wollen Morgen 16 Uhr Cafe Kowalski ( F. Rhode. Str. 12)


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2011)

@moestavern: die Schurre ist zwar gesperrt, aber fahrbar. Die sind dort runter lt. Ingo und auch das was wir heut alles gefahren sind. Beim nächsten Mal in Thale können wir die ja dranhängen....


----------



## morph027 (5. März 2011)

Hab die Fotos gesehen, sieht gut aus. Sagt Bescheid, wenn was ansteht.


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (6. März 2011)

Is der Asche Berg net dsa gleiche wie der Müllberg?

Pusch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristofRacer (6. März 2011)

hmm..ja ich glaub schon^^

Jetz wo du`s sagst!

Was macht Ihr Heut Alle?


----------



## Le-crew (6. März 2011)

Na heute 16uhr cafe Kowalski ( f.rhode str.12) für alle die mit nach Thale wollen !! Gilt auch für dich Marco !!


----------



## Suechtiger (6. März 2011)

wir schicken unsern planungsminister rum.. 
bin vorhins gegen fünf erst rein un adrian wird wohl heut eh noch nich so schnell aufm dampfer sein.. ich hoffe der liegt nich noch irgendwo in plagwitz rum "^^


----------



## muhahaha (6. März 2011)

falls du marco meinst der hat mit seiner karre zutun( scheint wohl etwas mehr kaputt am Auto zu sein) wollte aber auf jeden fall probieren auch zu kommen. Steffen hat ihn vorhin  deshalb angerufen


----------



## Le-crew (6. März 2011)

schön das es doch noch geklappt hat Marco  Bis Samstag


----------



## Tapehead (7. März 2011)

Hey leute ,

ich bin relativ neu dabei was das biken angeht . Bzw. downhill und ähnliches gedöns  . Wo kann man den in Leipzig schön und effektiv sag ich mal üben da ich ja nicht gleich von 0 auf 150 möchte  und mir dabei alle knochen breche . Wo seit ihr da so unterwegs und wo wäre es da für mich gut geeignet .

Lg Tape


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2011)

Für was? Für DH?
Müllberg (Nahleberg in Googel Earth). Das steht drei Posts weiter oben.....es ist aber leichter, das erstmal in Thale zu üben, denn das ist professionell gebaut hat die DH-üblichen tiefen Bremswellen  und einen Lift (warm anziehen  ), und es gibt für alles Chickenways.


----------



## bikepunx (7. März 2011)

@le-crew wo isn euer hausberg wenn ich ma vorsichtig fragen darf?


----------



## Le-crew (7. März 2011)

fragen kannste ja 

Ascheberg zwischen Leinestraße und Lößnig. Der ist fast noch Jungfreulich  leider nen haufen Spaziergänger. Ham uns am Samstag mal schnell drei "fünf Minuten Kicker" gebaut. War schon ganz geil


----------



## bikepunx (7. März 2011)

ach da gibtsn berg?krass kenn ich gar nich


----------



## Le-crew (8. März 2011)

Der ist find ich gar nicht mal so klein. Das Grünflächenamt hat dort sein Erdlager was regelmäßig durchgesiebt wird. Baumaterial sollte eigentlich ausreichend vorhanden sein  Die Lößnigseite ist allerdings nicht so doll zwar steiler aber eben nen haufen Spaziergänger, Hunde usw.


----------



## TAL (8. März 2011)

@Le-Crew: Sag mal, der Berg, von dem du sprichst, ist das etwa der, der sich am Silbersee bei Lößnig befindet? Den fand ich früher - als ich noch regelmäßig gefahren bin - auch ganz nett. Hatten da vor 10/12 Jahren!!! auch mal eine Dual-Strecke angefangen zu bauen (zur Parkseite runter). Was steht da jetzt, wird da was gebaut, würd gern mal wieder hin, wenn wer dort ist.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Le-crew (8. März 2011)

Ja den mein ich. Also soweit mit bekannt ist dort nix oder nicht mehr. Die Dualstrecke kenn ich noch allerdings waren wir zu dem Zeitpunkt eher auf MX. Ham schön den Park mit ner aufgebauten Mx-Karre zerpflügt. Zur Zeit sind da oben auch jede Menge Absperrbandstreifen und Markierungen.Kann sein das die dort was bauen wollen deshalb haben wir erstmal nicht mit einer Strecke angefangen


----------



## TAL (8. März 2011)

Zwar schade, aber "runterdonnern" kann man ja trotzdem.


Grüße bei dem sonnigen Wetter!


----------



## bikepunx (8. März 2011)

wer bock hat,bin ab 14:00 im hafn


----------



## TAL (8. März 2011)

Bock schon, aber ab 15 Uhr steht bei mir heute leider Fitness auf dem Plan  Aber gib gern mal wieder Bescheid.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (8. März 2011)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem schwarzem Answer Pro Taper DH mit 12,7mm Rise (low)? Hab mir beide Versionen (low und high) bestellt und werde die hohe nehmen. Bevor ich den zurückschicke, habe bei HiBike 59,90 bezahlt und gebe den direkt weiter 







hier die hohe Version, die flache Version sieht so aus:


----------



## Fekl (8. März 2011)

Ich muss jetzt auch mal rausfinden, wo es hier Dirt- bzw. 4X/Dual etc. Spots gibt. Bin vor über nem Jahr nach Leipzig gezogen und seit dem steht das Bike im Keller. Wollte jetzt aber wieder anfangen und merke, dass ich hier noch keinerlei Spots kenne^^ Nette Jungs zum Radeln fehlen übrigens auch noch


----------



## TAL (8. März 2011)

Naja, mit richtigten Spots für Dual/4X wirst du in Leipzig un naher Umgebung nicht glücklich werden. Da müsste man dann schon Nähe Erzgebirge fahren (Neustadt/Orla, Marienberg, Stollberg usw. ... hießen sie jedenfalls früher einmal).

Wenn du Bock hast, können wir aber gern mal gemeinsam "ausreiten" und nen paar interessante Flecken aufsuchen. Denn mit meinem Bike bin ich hier für die Cross Country Fraktion eher ungeeignet und umgedreht.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fekl (8. März 2011)

Da wär ich dabei. Hab halt nen Dirtradel und echt nicht groß Lust auf Street. Nen guter Skatepark wäre noch ok...aber Sand ist mir lieber  Wat fährst du so?


----------



## TAL (8. März 2011)

Also das Bike ist noch auf 4X ausgelegt (Hardtail eben), aber das bin ich - bis auf einige Strecken in Bikeparks - in letzter Zeit kaum mehr gefahren. Steilkurven und "fluffige" Streckenführung sind schon mein Ding. So langsam aber gefallen mir Singletrails in schöner Umgebung besser.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Suechtiger (8. März 2011)

für dirt gibts im leipziger raum neben der mimo (welche ja derzeit im streitfall mit dem grundstücksbesitzer liegt) noch den dirtpark in knautkleeberg.. sozusagen hinterm kossi..
wollten letztes wochenende schon hin, aber da war noch alles abgesperrt un bedeckt.. bzw. haben die jungs dort angefangen die lines aufzufrischen


----------



## TAL (8. März 2011)

Stimmt, die Dirtspots hatte ich ganz vergessen. Er schrieb, ganz oben nur von Dual/4X, da hab ich Dirt vollkommen außen vorgelassen.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fekl (8. März 2011)

Joar cool Jungs, das werd ich mir alles mal anschaun müssen. Habs Rad ausm Keller geholt und die Scheibe schleift und quietscht...so mag ich das^^


----------



## TAL (8. März 2011)

Haha, ich bin heute auch gleich nach der Arbeit in den Keller gegangen und hab in Anbetracht des Wetters gleich mal ne Generalüberholung durchgeführt. Clara macht echt Laune auf mehr.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medbob_0 (8. März 2011)

hier!


----------



## Deleted 201159 (9. März 2011)

Ich weiß das es nicht der richtige Thread ist, wer aber noch Sachen für den Sommer oder kommenden Winter braucht, kann man sich mal meinen Post im Schnäpchen-Thread ansehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8093520&postcount=471


----------



## C_marksStereo (10. März 2011)

medbob_0 schrieb:


> hier!


Hi Tom ! noch mal glückwunsch zum Sieg beim 1.Trashmountain race! 

zu Fekl:

in Leipzig gibt es als FreerideSpot noch den Müllberg der ständig erweitert wird, sowie das vereinsgelände des ride-le  ,welches sich noch im winterschlaf befindet.
das positive: wir haben für 2011 viel geplant, Pumptrackerweiterung,
und sofern es mit den Fördergeldern hinhaut, endlich den 4x/dual Track bauen.

mfg


----------



## TAL (10. März 2011)

C_marksStereo schrieb:


> [...]endlich den 4x/dual Track bauen. [...]
> mfg



Na das wäre doch mal was interessantes.

Woran mangelts denn, dass man auf Fördergelder zur Erstellung des Tracks angewiesen ist?

Ich mein, Schaufel und Hände haben die Vereinmitglieder doch sicher alle (sollten sie zumindest). Soweit mir bekannt, gabs die Planung für die Strecke ja schon vor Jahren. Nen Schaufelbagger lässt sich sicherlich irgendwoher auch organisieren.

Scheitern kanns doch dann eigentlich nur noch an Bodenmaterial, wenn das nicht vorhanden sein sollte. Oder gibts nen Denkfehler meinerseits?


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## bigzet (10. März 2011)

Was hat das denn bitte mit den fördergeldern zu tun? Sofern es eine hand voll begeisterte fahrer gibt kann man alles machen! Paar schaufeln kann jeder organisieren...
Auf dem müllberg und in zschocher kam noch nie einer mit fördergeldern vorbei und da wird immer erweitert!


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. März 2011)

aber leider auch immer wieder abgerissen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C_marksStereo (11. März 2011)

bigzet schrieb:


> Was hat das denn bitte mit den fördergeldern zu tun? Sofern es eine hand voll begeisterte fahrer gibt kann man alles machen! Paar schaufeln kann jeder organisieren...
> Auf dem müllberg und in zschocher kam noch nie einer mit fördergeldern vorbei und da wird immer erweitert!





Ich verstehe deinen Einwand. 
Aber um einen Wettbewerbsfähigen und offiziellen Spot herzurichten, bedarf es *unmengen* an Erde.
Wir haben im letzten Jahr mehrere Tonnen und Kubikmeter Erde von der Baufirma Variant erhalten. Dies ist auf jeden Fall ein großer Fortschritt.
Jedoch ist es nicht so schnell mit 10 Mann zu bewältigen so viel erde artgerecht zu bewegen. Dazu kommt noch ne Menge Bürokratie und Versicherungsirrsinn..............

Was ich noch vergessen habe: es ist ein Foampit fest in Planung!
die Realisierung rückt in nahe zukunft.


----------



## TAL (11. März 2011)

C_marksStereo schrieb:


> Wir haben im letzten Jahr mehrere Tonnen und Kubikmeter Erde von der Baufirma Variant erhalten. Dies ist auf jeden Fall ein großer Fortschritt.
> Jedoch ist es nicht so schnell mit 10 Mann zu bewältigen so viel erde artgerecht zu bewegen.



Na damit lässt sich ja schon einmal was anfangen. Muss das bestimmte Erde sein, oder reicht normaler Bodenaushub (Z0; unbelastet)?




C_marksStereo schrieb:


> Jedoch ist es nicht so schnell mit 10 Mann zu bewältigen so viel erde artgerecht zu bewegen.



Klar, dass es dazu 1-2 kleinerer Bagger bedarf. Aber hey, wenn dann noch 8 Personen aktiv (nicht die Hälfte zuschauen, wie üblich auf dem Bau) beteiligt sind, da kann mir keiner sagen, dass man damit nichts schaffen kann. Das geht sehr wohl! Ist halt nur die Frage zu klären, woher man (kostengünstig oder sogar -neutral) schweres Gerät herbekommen kann. Da muss man regelmäßig doch nur mal den Buschfunk anwerfen.




C_marksStereo schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch ne Menge Bürokratie und Versicherungsirrsinn



Also mit Haftungsfragen kenn ich mich eigentlich gut aus. Zwar nicht speziell aus dem versicherungstechnischen Sinn, aber das ist ja erstmal egal. Ich frag mich jetzt nur, was es damit auf sich haben könnte? Ich mein, die Gefahrenquelle des Geländes ist durch seine bisherigen Sprünge ja schon gegeben. Ein Parcours mehr würde zwar potentiell eine zusätzliche Gefahr darstellen, die aber doch keine andere Qualität als das vorhandene aufweist.

Und mit der Bürokratie könnteste ja mal näher aufschlüsseln, dass man da mal eine Vorstellung bekommt. Müsst ihr alles einzeln beantragen?




C_marksStereo schrieb:


> Was ich noch vergessen habe: es ist ein Foampit fest in Planung!
> die Realisierung rückt in nahe zukunft.



Von der Priorität her, würde ich einen Parcours, den mehrere befahren können, höher einschätzen als ein Foampit. Vielleicht sollte man, gerade mit Blick auf die anstehende Saison, hier intensivere Anstrengungen unternehmen. Da gäbe es sicherlich auch regere Teilnahme von (noch) Nicht-Vereinsmitgliedern. Aber das ist nur eine persönliche Einschätzung.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Le-crew (11. März 2011)

Was ich noch vergessen habe: es ist ein Foampit fest in Planung!
die Realisierung rückt in nahe zukunft.[/quote]



Wozu? Ich glaub zwar das das ne feine Sache ist wenn man die " Dicken Dinger " bringen will aber es werden sich wohl kaum unmengen von Leuten finden die das unbedingt brauchen  Ne richtig geile Northshorestrecke ,knackige Jumps und ne anspruchsvolle Streckenwahl fänd ich persönlich besser . Das Pit kannste immer noch bauen zumal du dann Ordentliche Schaumstoffböcke kaufen musst und dich kümmern kannst das das jedes mal angedeckt und wieder zugedeckt werden sollte.Für einen alleine echt fürn Arsch. Fehlt auch noch ne Hebemöglichkeit fürs Bike, Startrampe usw. Kostengünstiger ist das auf keinen Fall.


----------



## C_marksStereo (11. März 2011)

Puuh wo soll ich anfangen...
um mich kurz zu fassen : 
Foam Pit gibt es in leipzig und umgebung noch keins, schaumstoff usw ist alles schon vor monaten besorgt worden(umsonst), außerdem ist die nachfrage sehr groß geworden intern unter den vereinsmitgliedern.

Die Baukosten tendieren gegen null.

Mit dem Baggerfahrten ist es immer schwierig aber nicht unmöglich,
wir hatten ja schon oft welche da und sobald wettertechnisch alles passt wird gebaut.
Das hauptproblem ist halt der weiche untergrund, welcher einen Leihen am Bagger leicht in bedrängnis bringen kann.(Umkippen usw)
bla bla bla der rest is bürokratie,
Lasst euch einfach gesagt sein wir nehmen es in angriff und hoffen auf eure hilfe.
mfg


----------



## bikepunx (12. März 2011)

ich helfe immer gern


----------



## Le-crew (12. März 2011)

An alle die heute nicht mit in Thale waren ihr habt echt was Verpasst.Ich hoffe das wir das nächste mal ein paar Leute mehr sind und nicht erst halb LE in Thale treffen   Laut Wurstzipfel war es dort noch nie so Schlamming .Hat aber echt Mega viel Spaß gemacht  gab viel zu lachen auch wenn sich einige nicht zusammenreißen konnten  Ich hoffe es tut nicht mehr so weh Marco. Gute Besserung. Bilder folgen demnächst.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (13. März 2011)

@ Le-crew

Das glaube ich Euch gerne, die Hauptsache ist Ihr hatte Spaß. Ich hoffe Marco hat sich nichts Ernsthaftes zugezogen. 

@ C_marksStereo

Helfe auch gerne mit wenn es dann soweit sein sollte. Ich denke mal das Ihr hier dann noch mal Bescheid gebt, oder Joachim dann auch über die Homepage. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## wurstzipfel (13. März 2011)

hi ronny, hihi,
gehirnerschütterung , 2geprellte rippen , mittelhandknochen angebrochen ;-(
rad und ausrüstung noch nicht begutachtet.
gebe ich mir erst morgen.
sonst ist alles schön 
geiles wetter heute,
viel spass allen,die heute fahren.
und steffen,  jaaa es tut sch....weh 
dermarko


----------



## Le-crew (13. März 2011)

Hat sich ja gelohnt  wie war deine Nacht? Kurz und Schmerzhaft  Sorry hätte nicht gedacht das du dir doch soviel Zerkloppt hast. Gute Besserung. Werd gleich mal mein Bike wiegen damit ich weiß wieviel Schmodder ich mit rumgeschleppt habe.  Dann kann ich mit Frank erstmal den ganzen Tag putzen.  
Ich hoffe du bist das nächste mal auch wieder dabei


----------



## Suechtiger (13. März 2011)

ich lass einfach mal dieses bild vom tablegott marco im raum stehen...  
gute besserung jedenfalls ^^






 



un natürlich mein souvenier aus thale.. 



is nich mehr so dick wie gestern.. morgen wirds wohl einfach nur noch n hässlicher fleck sein ^^

aber war juuuuut jungens 
demnächst hoffentlich wieder - schönes wochenende noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (13. März 2011)

@ wurstzipfel

Na da hat es Dich aber Ordentlich ... Wünsch Dir jedenfalls Gute Besserung, und hoffe das mer bald mal wieder Radeln können. Ich hoffe das nach Deiner Begutachtung dann am Bike nicht alt zu viel ist, aber Wichtiger ist das es Dir soweit dann wieder gut geht. 

@ Suechtiger

Ja das Bild von Marko spricht für sich, was darauf folgte kann man sich gut Denken.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Mr. Freak (13. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe bis vor zwei Jahren noch in Leipzig gewohnt und war aktives Mitglied im ride-le. 
Ich habe den Thread zwar nur überflogen - aber wie es mir scheint, besteht Interesse an einer 4X-Strecke und auf dem Gelände vom ride-le war diese ja auch geplant. Mitglieder hatten/haben wir genug - aber die meisten sahen sich nicht in der Lage mal mit anzupacken. Meistens waren wir max. 10 Leute (wenn schönes Wetter war) und da kann man sich vorstellen, dass es mit dem Streckenbau nicht so recht klappt. Also hier ein Aufruf an alle willigen Racer und Biker die auch was für ihren Spaß tun wollen: helft mit!

Gruß


----------



## wurstzipfel (13. März 2011)

naja,
hab aus der höhe nur noch den landehügel gesehen ))))
dann hätte es vlt.geklappt )))
dachte bin bis ins flat geflogen ?
sinnlos...


----------



## Suechtiger (13. März 2011)

naja nee.. das oben war ja der first impact 
die forty hat dich dann wieder hochschnippsen lassen, so das du dann erstma irgendne seltsame akrobatik aufm hinterrad hingelegt hast, wo es fast so aussah als würdest du das rad wieder fangen.. un dann hast aber die karre losgelassen un hast dich übern landehügel aufm asphalt gesielt .. so war meine beobachtung als hinterher fahrender


----------



## bikepunx (13. März 2011)

hat wer nen xt oder saint 9 fach trigger denn er mir verkaufen will?


----------



## wurstzipfel (14. März 2011)

schade das du deine helmcam zu der zeit noch nicht aktiviert hast )))
aber irgendwie hatte ich keinen saft mehr,um die karre hoch zu zerren...
naja,wer nicht schwimmen kann,der schiebt es meist auf die badehose...


----------



## Le-crew (14. März 2011)

ach im übrigen nachgewogene 3,2kilo mehr gewicht


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (15. März 2011)

@ Le-crew

Das hätte ich nicht gedacht das es dann doch so viel ausgemacht hat. Wahnsinn 3,2 Kilo mehr und das nur durch "Dreck". 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Le-crew (15. März 2011)

und da hab ich erst am nächsten Tag gemessen von die Häflte von dem Mist schon Trocken war  nur am Dämpfer wars so dicke da wars noch "feucht"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eightball28 (15. März 2011)

Hello


hat jemand noch zufällig nen Singlespeeder irgendwo rumstehen den er nicht mehr braucht? Einsatzbereich überwiegend Stadt....muß auch nicht schick sein


Thanks


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (15. März 2011)

@ Le-crew

Das am Dämpfer konnte man ja gar nicht übersehen. War ja schon regelrecht eine Schlammpackung  .

Habe Heute mal einen kurzen Abstecher nach Lindenthal gemacht. Ist immer noch eine schöne "See Landschaft".



Gruß in die Runde.


----------



## Le-crew (16. März 2011)

Badekappenalarm


----------



## Goldi03421 (17. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen an die Leipziger Runde,

wollte mal fragen welche Läden ihr in Leipzig so empfehlen könnt - einerseits für den Bike-Klamotten Kauf und andererseits für den Bike Kauf (All Mountain Fully) selbst?

War bisher nur im Lucky Bike Nähe Bahnhof - da gab es leider keine Klamotten....


----------



## morph027 (17. März 2011)

BDO fällt mir da spontan ein...und Little John Bikes.


----------



## TAL (17. März 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> [..] wollte mal fragen welche Läden ihr in Leipzig so empfehlen könnt - einerseits für den Bike-Klamotten Kauf und andererseits für den Bike Kauf (All Mountain Fully) selbst?



Also da hat ja sicherlich jeder so seine persönlichen Vorstellungen, aber wie Morph schon sagte - für ein ordentliches AM-Fully kommt man in Leipzig wohl kaum um das BDO (auf der Karl-Liebknecht-Straße, zwischen LVB und Südplatz gleich gegenüber vom Volkshaus) herum. Wittwer hat sicher auch noch ordentliche Räder, aber war dort sicher schon 10 Jahre nichts mehr einkaufen. Weiß nicht, wie der aktuell ausgestattet ist.

Für die Klamotten kann ich eigentlich ebenfalls BDO empfehlen, die haben auch Bekleidung für DH-Einsatz usw, was ich jetzt von Lucky Bike, Little John, Sport Scheck usw. nicht behaupten kann.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. März 2011)

Stadler in Günthersdorf gibts ja auch noch, grad für Klamotten manchmal was zu finden. 
Für Funktionsbekleidung ist Karstadt auch ok.

Je nachdem was man nun konkret grad braucht kommt man aber um die üblichen Versandhändler beim Kleidungskauf meist nicht drumrum. Das bedeutet halt, drei Grössen schicken lassen und zwei zurückschicken. Eine etwas aufwendige Angelegenheit....aber da die Läden hier in Leipzig doch etwas dürftig sortiert sind in bestimmten Größen und bestimmten Marken, unumgänglich.
> bike-mailorder.de
> hibike.de
> mountainbikes.net
> wiggle.co.uk
> chainreactioncycles.com
> uvam


----------



## bikepunx (17. März 2011)

hier der bikemarkt ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## Le-crew (17. März 2011)

Stadler geht bei Ausrüstung und Klamotten. Bikes würd ich dort nie Kaufen meist nur Durchschnittliche Ausstattung und dafür zu Teuer. BDO kann ich empfehlen (mein lokal Dealer) . Lucky Bike und deren Konsorten never. Kein Plan von nix Bikes aus dem Karton nehmen und den Lenker falsch drauf bauen kann ich auch.  Sonst musst du mal sehen mir fällt noch Fahrrad Preisser (Dresdner straße) ein war aber ewig nicht bei dem.


----------



## Peetstar (17. März 2011)

ein Hallo in die Runde.  Meine Freundin ist jetzt in eine neue Wg nach Makleeberg gezogen und mich würde mal interessieren was es da so in der Umgebung fahrtechnisch zu bieten gibt.  ich hätte nen Freerider oder nen dirtrad zu bieten. Lohnt es sich eins von beiden mit zu nehmen?  mfg  Peter


----------



## TAL (17. März 2011)

Le-crew schrieb:


> Stadler geht bei Ausrüstung und Klamotten. Bikes würd ich dort nie Kaufen meist nur Durchschnittliche Ausstattung und dafür zu Teuer.



Ja, das stimmt im Groben allerdings. Schauen kann man aber schon mal. Im vergangenen Jahr hatten wir für meine Freundin ein sehr gutes Angebot dort bekommen - nen Tomac Snyper, das fand ich (als XTR-Fahrer) von der Ausstattung her schon in Ordnung, mit 800 Euro Rabatt (von einem Preis, der auch wirklich verlangt wird) auf ein Vorjahresmodell. Hatten dank Diebstahl leider nur 5 Monate Freude dran . Aber man muss echt Glück haben dort, außer dem Tomac hatten die nichts gescheites da, und das für einen relativ großen Laden.





Le-crew schrieb:


> Sonst musst du mal sehen mir fällt noch Fahrrad Preisser (Dresdner straße) ein war aber ewig nicht bei dem.



Stimmt, den habe ich auch ganz aus den Augen verloren. Aber da war ich ebenfalls mindestens genau so lange nicht mehr, wie beim Wittwer.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## TAL (17. März 2011)

Peetstar schrieb:


> ein Hallo in die Runde.  Meine Freundin ist jetzt in eine neue Wg nach Makleeberg gezogen und mich würde mal interessieren was es da so in der Umgebung fahrtechnisch zu bieten gibt.  ich hätte nen Freerider oder nen dirtrad zu bieten. Lohnt es sich eins von beiden mit zu nehmen?  mfg  Peter



Also für die Seenlandschaft rund um Markkleeberg und den Cospudener See halte ich beide Räder für ungeeignet . Mit dem Freerider könntest du am nahegelegenem Silbersee die alte Halde runterfahren, wurde weiter oben im Thema schon einmal angesprochen. Für Dirt wüsst ich jetzt in der Nähe nichts.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ChristofRacer (17. März 2011)

@ Peetstar

Also zum Dirten Kannst du NAch Kanutkleberg gehen...
und freeriden kannst du in der nähe kaum..höchstens in Möckern am Müllberg!!


----------



## cxfahrer (17. März 2011)

Nunja man kann ja auch waagerecht freeriden statt bergab....

Da gibt es einige Trails. 

Und es heisst: Knautkleeberg und Markkleeberg, bitte, danke.


----------



## Goldi03421 (17. März 2011)

Ich danke euch schon einmal für die Tipps bezüglich der einzelnen Läden! 
Beim BDO stand ich sogar schon davor - Samstags 14:05 Uhr - schließt 14 Uhr hab ich dann festgestellt  da werde ich wohl noch einmal vorbei fahren. 

Danke euch schon einmal!


----------



## Metrum (17. März 2011)

Hättest Du auch warten können, da wärste Montag Früh der Erste gewesen!
Von Lucky, Little und Konsorten kann ich auch nichts gutes berichten. Stadler geht für Klamotten wenns mal nen Schnapper gibt. Ansonsten vereint alle nur Halbwissen, bestenfalls. Wusste gar nicht dass es Wittwer noch gibt, da war ich Anfang/Mitte der 90er das letzte Mal.  
War jedoch damals ein klasse Laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (17. März 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen welche Läden ihr in Leipzig so empfehlen könnt


Generator Radsport. Geile Räder, toller Laden, klasse Jungs, faire Preise. Ob die auch All Montains haben/besorgen, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## wildbiker (17. März 2011)

TAL schrieb:


> ....Wittwer hat sicher auch noch ordentliche Räder, aber war dort sicher schon 10 Jahre nichts mehr einkaufen. Weiß nicht, wie der aktuell ausgestattet ist.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Den Wittwer gibts noch? Ist der nicht schon ewig weg. Ich meint doch nicht den in der Gottschedstr.??

Naja, die ganzen Radläden kannste in Leipzig knicken... Entweder zu teuer, Bedienung zu überheblich/arrogant/unfreundlich, Auswahl bescheiden oder schlechte Beratung (wird bspw. selten auf Kundenwünsche eingegangen, man wollte mir bspw. ne SLX-Kurbel andrehen, obwohl ich die gar nicht wollte). Von daher kauf ich zu 95% im Internet, da weiß ich was ich will und brauch und greif ggf. wg. Falschberatung nicht ins Klo.


----------



## TAL (17. März 2011)

Ja du, den gibts noch! Der ist die Gottschedstraße hoch, Richtung Thomasiusstraße, gezogen und sich in diesem Zuge etwas verkleinert. Auf dem Weg in die Innenstadt fahr ich da oft vorbei.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Le-crew (17. März 2011)

Generator alder gehts noch ? Die SÃ¤cke machen doch jetzt nur noch in Harttail und Rennrad. Der Typ dort hat mich dort "angepflaumt" weil ich mal nach den Fullis gefragt habe die die Gebaut hatten. Ich glaub der durfte damals nicht auf die Mutti und da sind ihm die Hormone in den Kopf gestiegen  
Die ganzen Filialketten sind ******** keien Plan aber schreien sie wÃ¤hren die Besten. Na klar und Erde is ne Scheibe.Und solche Schnapper mit Auslaufmodellen gibts eher Selten. Allerdings gibts im BDO auch so nen Typ den ich gefressen hab lange Haare, Student, keine Ahnung .Name Kaa..en. Wollte mir damals die Kurbel von Crank Brothers kaufen und hatte die Knete in der Tasche (400â¬) und der Pisst mich an das wird aber keine Internetkaufberatung. Voll-Pfosten. Als ich mir dann mein Zonenschein Archimedes dort bestellt hab hat er die Fresse gehalten. Seitdem grÃ¼Ãt er mich.  Also einfach mehrere Tausend Euro ausgeben und ihr seit gern gesehen  VerrÃ¼ckte Welt


----------



## TAL (17. März 2011)

Ja, ich glaub da kann man viele unterschiedliche Erfahrungen machen und auch sammeln. Kommt sicherlich immer auf die Konstellation von Kunde / Verkäufer an.

Mein Rad ist ja jetzt schon ein wenig älter, aber auch heute gibts im BDO meines Erachtens für Leipzig die beste Beratung. Wollten letztes Jahr für meine Freundin dort ein Bike holen und hatten auch nen schönes Rocky auserkoren, aber man wollte uns das - trotz das wir überzeugt waren - wegen nicht ganz passender Größe nicht andrehen. Ich glaub, jeder andere hätte da nur aufs Geld geschaut und uns das Rad auch so verkauft.

Hingegen wurde ich Ende der 90er selbst beim Kauf einer Race Face Kurbel für knapp 700 DM beim Wittwer frech behandelt. Habe mich extra vorher bei ihm informiert, ob meine vorhandenen drei Kettenblätter drauf passen, was positiv bestätigt wurde. Als ich dann mein Rad abgeholt habe, kam der mit tatsächlich mit nur einem Kettenblatt an und sagte, dass es dann doch nicht ging. Mal telefonisch nachfragen oder so, nee, da kam keiner auf die Idee. So musste ich dann noch zwei weitere RF-Kettenblätter kaufen, nochmal 100 DM damals. Das war echt frech und deswegen auch mein letzter Kauf dort gewesen.

Es kommt letztlich halt immer auch auf die Chemie zwischen den Beteiligten an. 


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (17. März 2011)

Le-crew schrieb:


> .. lange Haare, Student, keine Ahnung ...



Vorurteile  ??

Aber stimmt schon, da sind einige etwas blasiert. 

Wittwer habe ich echt gemocht aber irgendwann wurde er echt zu verschroben. Sehr schade...

Weil es doch hier welche interessierte, hier der Link zur Beschreibung der Kriebsteinrunde von @Renn.Schnecke. Es waren dann insgesamt 7.5h bei 8 Leuten, 55km ca. und knapp 1200hm. Nein, ich hab keinen Track aufgezeichnet.


----------



## morph027 (17. März 2011)

Nargh...sieht gut aus...jetzt ärger ich mich, dass ich im Vogtland Lullertrails biken war


----------



## wildbiker (17. März 2011)

Geile Tour, mhhaa.. meine Heimat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, da kommt mir sehr vieles bekannt vor (u.a. Burg, Treppe, Schilder), war schon sehr sehr oft da u.a. auch zum wandern ....


----------



## Deleted 186101 (18. März 2011)

Hi,

Naja es gibt neben dem BDO, wie oben beschrieben, noch den Generator, da auch Fullys, wenn auch mehr Race-Schiene. Und dann die Velowelt.
Als ich mein Rad gesucht hatte, sagte Lucky Bike selbst, dass sie mir da wohl nicht helfen könnten. Preiser hatte es versucht, aber mit einigen seltsamen Bemerkungen zur Technik und Garantie ausgefallen.
Und viel mehr hat es bei uns ja leider nicht, aber es reicht ja auch.

Grüße
crego


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (18. März 2011)

Le-crew schrieb:


> Generator alder gehts noch ?


Hey, Du magst Deine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht haben, bist aber zu streng 

Generator ist meines Wissens der einzige Laden in Leipzig, der:


Räder nach Maß baut,
gut berät statt primär verkauft (tatsächlich hat Jonas mir einige Ausgaben dankenswerter Weise regelrecht ausgeredet),
fundierte Hilfe zur Selbsthife bietet (von "Komm mit hinter in die Werkstatt, wir machen das schnell" bis zu Technikseminaren),
...
Ich kenne BDO zu wenig, aber Generator mit BDO zu vergleichen, geht eh kaum. Generator bietet Maßbikes und Individualbetreuung von Fachpersonal. BDO bietet (höherwertige) Stangenware, bei nicht wenigen Verkäufern dürfte es sich um Studenten im Nebenjob handeln. Die Beratung scheint mir da nicht besser als bei Lucky Bike - wobei ich weder was gegen Lucky Bike noch gegen BDO sagen will. Die Zielgruppen unterscheiden sich halt.


Le-crew schrieb:


> keien Plan aber schreien sie währen die Besten


Die Besten? Das sind doch die hier 

Sorry für OT, aber wenn es in Leipzig velomäßig überhaupt eine Haute couture gibt, dann ja wohl im Generator.


----------



## wildbiker (18. März 2011)

Die Besten gibts hier in Leipzig einfach nicht. Anständige Maßbikes haben nur die hier - klick


----------



## Deleted 186101 (18. März 2011)

Servus,

Naja das mit dem BDO kann man fast so stehen lassen, aber auch nur fast.
Der Thomas und auch der Gerd haben mich auch immer gut und freundlich beraten. Und auch fair. Ok manchmal gerät man da schon an witzige Gestalten. Aber das gibt es überall.
Ja, Jonas ist schon ein super Typ. Der Rest vom Team ist eigentlich auch super.
Generator halt.
Und Nicolai gibt es doch beim BDO und in der Velowelt?
Oder sollen die bei uns die Rahmen schweißen? Wäre natürlich schöööön .

crego


----------



## TAL (18. März 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> [...] welche Läden [...] in Leipzig [...] für den Bike Kauf (All Mountain Fully) [...]



Mensch Leute, das war doch die Frage. Da steht doch in Klammern "*All Mountain Fully*".

Ganz ehrlich, da kann man doch nicht allen Ernstes Generator empfehlen! Die haben ausweislich ihrer Webseite bist auf *ein* vollgefedertes Mountainbike nur Hardtails. Ich glaube kaum, das dies dem Fragensteller weiterhilft - und zwar egal, wie kompetent die Beratung, individuell und geschmackvoll derartige Räder für den Rotor-Begeisterten auch sein mögen. Das die geeignete AM-Fullys anbieten, lässt sich deren Webseite jedenfalls nicht entnehmen. Aufgrund der Angebotspalette der dort abgebildeten Räder gehe ich auch nicht davon aus. Für mich wirken die Rahmenkonstruktionen - gerade im Hinblick auf die modernen Federgabeln - zudem etwas nostalgisch.


Deswegen ist aus meiner Sicht immer noch das BDO vom Angebot her, die beste Alternative, um in Leipzig  an ein AM-Fully zu kommen.

Die Disskussion scheint mir hingegen ein wenig abgedriftet zu sein. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Le-crew (18. März 2011)




----------



## Long John (18. März 2011)

Grüßt Euch,

ich war mal heut nachmittag kurz an der Halde Zschocher, da ist ja einiges passiert in der letzten Zeit, wobei ich mit allerdings den ein Drop da grad gar nicht vorstellen kann, auch wegen des geringen Auslaufs. Aber ansonsten schöne neue Linien. Das lässt hoffen auf mehr und das nicht wieder irgendso Hundespaziergänger sich angepisst fühlt.

Für mich wäre es ohnehin nichts, sieht aber geil aus. Übrigens die Bilder von Eurer Kriebsteinrunde hättest du ruhig mal hier posten können CX-Fahrer, sieht ganz schön steil  aus. Mein Lieber Sch....

Ich bin gerade noch dabei wieder n bissel Kondi aufzubauen. Also bis bald 

Gruß A........

Btw: der trend geht eh zu 29er, also wayne .... was All Mountain super enduro S Light extreme , krabbel die Wand nuff angeht

Wir sehen uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2011)

Halde Zschocher scheints grad Leute zu geben, die regelmäßig irgendwas kaputtmachen (???)
..aber schön mal wieder von dir zu hören! Kriebstein sind wir doch auch schon zusammen rum. Können wir ja mal wieder machen.


----------



## Long John (18. März 2011)

Ja gern, da wär ich dabei, Kriebstein fetzt. Außerdem hattest du ja auch mal was von ner Runde entlang der Mulde erzählt. Irgendwo im Nirgendwo zwischen Penig und Rochlitz. Kömmer auch mal machen.

Im Kesselhaus arbeite ich übrigens nicht mehr. Wenn alles klappt, ab April dann n neuer Job in Dreiskau Muckern. Da hätte ich dann ne schöne nette GA 1 Runde vor und nach der Arbeit an 5 Tagen in der Woche. 

Mal sehen wie s nächste Woche aussieht. Ich wollt schon immer mal wieder hinten raus zum Wallendorfer See.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2011)

Wallendorfer See - uuuh da wars bös schlammig als ich letztes Mal da lang bin. Aber das war im Januar. 
Penig - Rochlitz hmmmja...ist halt nicht viel Spannendes bei und die Anfahrt ist lang -kann man mal machen. Sonntag?


----------



## Long John (18. März 2011)

diesen sonntag ist schlecht wegen kind, aber nx. wochenende wenn ich da noch frei hab, kann ich bis jetzt


----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2011)

Wenn ich dann nicht im Zittauer bin und wenn es dann nicht regnet und wenn und wenn... 
Wird schon.


----------



## morph027 (18. März 2011)

Solange du mir das kundtust


----------



## Goldi03421 (18. März 2011)

Nochmals vielen Dank an die Leipziger Biker - werde morgen mal im BDO vorbei schauen. Dein Bericht cxfahrer ist absolut Klasse   Sofern ich mal ein schickes Bike finde und fit genug bin, würde ich sicherlich auch gern mal mit euch eine Runde drehen!


----------



## TAL (18. März 2011)

Na dann viel Erfolg morgen, Goldi. Bericht wird natürlich erwartet  . Ich müsste so langsam auch mal nen neues kaufen, meines ist langsam aber sicher in die Jahre gekommen (siehe Fotos) und war damals auch nen klarer Zweckkauf. Nen schönes AM, dafür könnte ich mich auch begeistern.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## bigzet (18. März 2011)

zwecks halde zschocher:
waren heut wider hinten und mussten leider festetellen das bis auf den neuen, noch nicht fertigen, drop alles platt gemacht wurde!!
naja, was soll man machen?
haben angefangen das schlachtfeld zu beseitigen und dann kanns weiter gehen.
bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (19. März 2011)

Ach Ne das ist doch Mist, warum gibt es nur Leute die immer wieder alles Zerstören müssen . Die sollen lieber den normalen Weg nehmen  und alles Heile lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (19. März 2011)

Jaja, ich kenn da welche. Nennen sich MTB- "Nachwuchs". Samt Trainer etwas schräg aufgestellt.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. März 2011)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Jaja, ich kenn da welche. Nennen sich MTB- "Nachwuchs". Samt Trainer etwas schräg aufgestellt.



Wie und die fahren durchs Gelände und machen dort andrer Leute Sachen kaputt  ???
Aus welchem Grund?

Übrigens, zwischen Flugplatz Taucha und den Legebatterien gibt es KEINEN Weg Richtung Eilenburg. Alles Acker, ausser die asphaltierte Privatstrasse der Legebatterien. Bin da heut vorbeigeradelt.


----------



## Goldi03421 (19. März 2011)

So ich habe es heute erstmals geschafft im BDO vorbei zu schauen. Sehr viel Auswahl an jeder Menge Bikes! Specialized & Lapierre waren glaub ich am meisten vertreten (für den Bereich Fully). Ich werde mal mit mehr Zeit vorbei gehen und mich ausführlich beraten lassen. War erst einmal nur um einen groben Überblick zu bekommen. Hat ein netten Eindruck hinterlassen. 

Klamotten gibts auch ein paar - aber nicht viel. Da lohnt sich vermutlich das Internet wirklich mehr.


----------



## SlideAM140 (19. März 2011)

Hab gelesen,dass das BDO am 3.April einen Feldtest veranstaltet. Von 10 bis 17 Uhr an der Rennbahn am Scheibenholz. Test der neusten Räder und Probefahren gegen EC Karte und Personalausweis!  *witzig
Bis dahin
greatz Pat


----------



## wildbiker (19. März 2011)

hm.. werd sicher mal vorbei schauen. Testen werd ich keins von den Bikes, bin "angekommen" von daher brauch ich nix anderes mehr testen


----------



## wrangler89 (19. März 2011)

@cx- das sind selbsternannte "Racer". Hatte schon im letzten Jahr einige Diskussionen mit dem Trainer, weil er´s toll fand, alles dort platt machen zu lassen. Hab´s aufgegeben, hätte mich über so wenig Toleranz bloß sinnlos aufgeregt. Kann man bloß abwarten, bis die mal erwischt werden....

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Weg Richtung EB. Muß dann, wenn jetzt mein Bike mal fertig wird, sehen, ob es sich lohnt, das als tägliche Runde anzunehmen.
Gruß
Volker


----------



## TAL (19. März 2011)

Hey Volker,

das sind doch bestimmt die "Racer" vom ACL, oder? Die sind da früher, als ich mal kurz dabei war (bis ich merkte, dass CC nichts für mich ist) auch schon auf der Halde rumgefahren.
Naja, schade diesen Intolleranz zwischen den "Interessengruppen"


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (20. März 2011)

TAL schrieb:


> ...
> Naja, schade diesen Intolleranz zwischen den "Interessengruppen"
> Gruß
> Thomas



Der Hügel wird ja nicht nur von MTBlern, sondern auch von Reitern, Motocrossern und v.a. Spaziergängern benutzt.

Es ist mir in den letzten 15 Jahren, die ich dort rauf und runter fahre, noch nicht aufgefallen, dass den irgendwer als sein Privatgelände betrachtet. 
Bislang ist man beim Rauffahren auch immer an den kleinen Schanzen prima vorbeigekommen, und mit CC Bike liessen sich die auch bestens springen runterzus. Die neue Linie war ja auch extra abseits angelegt.

Das müssen ja ziemliche Schwachköpfe sein...


----------



## TAL (20. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das müssen ja ziemliche Schwachköpfe sein...



Wohl wahr!


Fährt heute irgendwer irgendwo rum (nur schlammig sollte es net sein. Hätte Lust auf ne gepflegte Runde (für mich in Jeans), nix anstrengendes.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (20. März 2011)

@Tal- ne, nicht vom ACL.

Aber ich denk, da sollte von unserer Seite die "Toleranz" für solche Typen aufgebracht werden, die eigentlich bemitleidenswert sind und sich für den Spaßsport anderer nicht begeistern können.

Bin ja auch mit ´nem CC-lastigen Bike dort runter und über die Kicker- kein Ding.


----------



## TAL (20. März 2011)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> @Tal- ne, nicht vom ACL.
> 
> Aber ich denk, da sollte von unserer Seite die "Toleranz" für solche Typen aufgebracht werden [...]



Na da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass sich meine Befürchtung doch nicht bewahrheitet hat. Mir waren die, die Alfred-Rosch-Kampfbahn ist ja nicht weit entfernt, als einzige in den Sinn gekommen, dort "zu trainieren". Aber gut, dass dem nicht so ist.

Toleranz ist klar, ich lass da viel lieber Argumente für sich sprechen - meinst kommt dann schon nichts mehr sinnvolles.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## bigzet (20. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die neue Linie war ja auch extra abseits angelegt.
> 
> Das müssen ja ziemliche Schwachköpfe sein...



haben uns ja auch gesagt das wir nicht einmal den "offiziellen" weg kreuzen wollen, naja.
wissen ja wer es war, bzw welche gruppe.
haben uns mit einem unterhalten und der hat uns auch gesagt was den leuten gegen den strich geht. daran werden wir uns halten, in der hoffnung das es was bringt

das ding war ja auch noch das eine gruppe völliger schwachköpfe auf dem "wanderweg" bäume völlig in die quere gelegt haben und die alte northshore line darüber gepackt haben! da ist keine oma und opa mehr drüber gekommen.
einen tag später war alles im arsch....


----------



## Xooldman (20. März 2011)

Nach einem... na sagen wir Nose Dive ... hat sich heute mein Bremsgriff unerlaubt vom Lenker entfernt... Die etwas filigrane Schelle der Magura Louise ist gebrochen und den Splint hats verbogen. 
Weiss jemand, ob man nur die Schelle bekommt oder muss ich jetzt einen kompletten Bremshebel nachkaufen? Das wär ja bitter.....
Glück hatte ich, dass ich nicht Gesicht vorwärts in dem Haufen Pferdesch... zum Liegen kam.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. März 2011)

Magura Lousie Hebel gibts doch hinterhergeworfen in der Bucht. Die alten passen auch, es passen sogar Shimano (hat der Sören vom BDO dran).


----------



## Airidas (20. März 2011)

Hi Leute bin hier neu in diesem forum .
Ich bin der Airidas (Heimat land Litauen).
Und komme aus Wurzen.
Ich habe ein Mtb aber der ist mir jetzt zu klein.
Darum gleich die erste frage, was ihr mir für ein fahrrad empfiehlt?
Es sollte ein fully sein und soll nicht mehr als 800-1000  kostel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (21. März 2011)

Neu oder Gebraucht?


----------



## Airidas (21. März 2011)

Neu


----------



## Le-crew (21. März 2011)

Fast unmÃ¶glich. Dann kauf dir lieber nen Gebrauchtes aus dem Bikemarkt da kommst du vielleicht eher hin. Wollte mir vor drei Jahren auch ein AM Fully kaufen fÃ¼r 1200-1600â¬ .Allerdings hab ich schnell gemerkt das wird nix mit meiner Vorstellung einer ordentlichen Ausstattung. Zum Schluss hab ich mir mein erstes Bike selber zusammen gebaut. Dauert zwar lÃ¤nger aber du kaufst halt was wenn Kohle da ist. Beim zweiten (Zonenschein) hab ich mir mal ein komplettes gegÃ¶nnt


----------



## TAL (21. März 2011)

Den Ausführungen von Le-crew ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.

Die Recherchen, selbst im Internet, zeigen eigentlich recht schnell, dass mit dem vorgestellten Budget im Bereich AM-Fully nichts läuft. Für ein anständiges Komplettbike musst du mindestens *das Doppelte einplanen*.

Um bei Selbstbau wenigstens relativ schnell losfahren zu können, kann man anfangs bei den Schaltkomponenten etwas sparen. Möglicherweise muss es ja auch nicht gleich eine Überfliegergabel sein. Was stimmen muss, von Anfang an, ist der Rahmen.

Ansonsten gehts dir nämlich wie mir! Ich hab nämlich - für meine jetzigen Verhältnisse - einen unpassenden Rahmen und habs, wegen der ganzen individuellen Komponenten, schwer "nur" nen neuen Rahmen zu finden. Liebäugle zwar hier und dar zwar mit nem Komplettrad, aber hab eigentlich auch keine Lust so viel auf einmal auszugeben und die Individualität geht auch verloren. Auf der anderen Seite bezahlt man allerdings für gute Rahmen auch schon jede Menge Geld. Hier muss man gut abwägen, was einem lieb und "teuer" ist.

Schwere Entscheidung, in jedem Fall!


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Airidas (21. März 2011)

Hi 
Ich wollte auch am Anfang ein Fahrrad aufbauen, aber paar Leute haben gesagt dass ich Spezialwerkzeug für 200 breuchte .
Ging es eigentlich das ich nur den Rahmen tausche???
Und was für eins würdet ihr empfehlen?

Gruß Airidas


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. März 2011)

danke an den unbekannten Kicker-Bauer am Kulki...der Baumstamm ist somit viiiieeeel flüssiger zu fahren! 
So, und jetzt noch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag: der Winkel is zu steil, flacher wäre besser, dann könnte man volle Granate drüberschroten...


----------



## Le-crew (21. März 2011)

Toll ich such den Spot am Kulki schon ewig. Sag mir mal wo (gerne PN). wir haben gesucht wie die bekloppten zwar was fahrbares gefunden aber mit sicherheit nicht den Spot


----------



## bikepunx (22. März 2011)

jo will auch ma fahrn dorte


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2011)

s. Anhang -wenn du der rot aufgemalten Linie im Uhrzeigersinn folgst, kurz bevor man wieder runter zum Wasser fährt (vermute ich mal).


----------



## Le-crew (22. März 2011)

Na schein ich ja gar nicht so weit daneben gelegen zu haben.  Wir haben schon in Albersdorf angefangen  und dann an der Tauschschule vorbei. Hätte mich laut deiner Grafik aber noch etwas weiter links halten müssen. Werd mal wenn am WE zeit ist mit der AM Schlampe hintingeln muss aber erst noch mit einem weiteren IBC User  an unseren Secret Spot weiterbauen (1m hoher Anlieger)
Und fragt NICHT WO!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcusk (23. März 2011)

hey leute! wer fährt am 2-3 .4.2011 nach thale ?


----------



## Joker-LE (23. März 2011)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> danke an den unbekannten Kicker-Bauer am Kulki...der Baumstamm ist somit viiiieeeel flüssiger zu fahren!
> So, und jetzt noch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag: der Winkel is zu steil, flacher wäre besser, dann könnte man volle Granate drüberschroten...



naja den querliegenden Baum der gleich danach kommt find ich dann trotzdem noch störend ...


----------



## marcusk (23. März 2011)

Joker-LE schrieb:


> naja den querliegenden Baum der gleich danach kommt find ich dann trotzdem noch störend ...


 

der ist weg!^^


----------



## marcusk (23. März 2011)

^Na mal sehen vielleicht bin ich auch in müllberg
^^


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2011)

marcusk schrieb:


> der ist weg!^^



Gestern nachmittag um 17uhr war er noch da  - ne, die Überfahrt ist ja schon schön aber etwas länger angelegt würde sie einen nicht so hochkicken. 

Gilt übrigens auch für die neu gebauten Kicker an der Halde Zschocher, da muss wohl mal noch der Sicherheitsbeauftragte hin (schauen so gefähliche Latten an der Seite raus...)  ...ich weiss ja auch nicht wie mans richtig macht, aber so einfach aus voller Fahrt hoch in die Luft fliegen und platsch im Flat landen finde ich bissl doof auf Dauer (mein Lieblingskicker ist der über die Betonplatte, der bringt richtig Schwung!). Aber trotzdem lobenswert, dass weitergebaut wird. 
Bitte aber daran denken, dass manche da auch HOCH fahren/laufen/reiten wollen (also ne Spur freihalten)- Danke.


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (24. März 2011)

marcusk schrieb:


> hey leute! wer fährt am 2-3 .4.2011 nach thale ?



 Ich und 3-4 andere Leute fahren am 27.03.


----------



## marcusk (24. März 2011)

Frenssn_lovesdh schrieb:


> Ich und 3-4 andere Leute fahren am 27.03.


 
Ist super aber da ist aber n rennen bei uns ^^


Fährt einer in thale das cross4fight mit ??


----------



## marcusk (24. März 2011)

und wer ist am 2-3.4.2011 in müllberg riden ?


----------



## Long John (24. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Gestern nachmittag um 17uhr war er noch da  - ne, die Überfahrt ist ja schon schön aber etwas länger angelegt würde sie einen nicht so hochkicken.
> 
> Gilt übrigens auch für die neu gebauten Kicker an der Halde Zschocher, da muss wohl mal noch der Sicherheitsbeauftragte hin (schauen so gefähliche Latten an der Seite raus...)  ...ich weiss ja auch nicht wie mans richtig macht, aber so einfach aus voller Fahrt hoch in die Luft fliegen und platsch im Flat landen finde ich bissl doof auf Dauer (mein Lieblingskicker ist der über die Betonplatte, der bringt richtig Schwung!). Aber trotzdem lobenswert, dass weitergebaut wird.
> Bitte aber daran denken, dass manche da auch HOCH fahren/laufen/reiten wollen (also ne Spur freihalten)- Danke.



War vorgestern nach n Besuch im Alleecenter auch noch mal kurz an der Halde Zschocher. Da war n so n paar Chrash Kids die sind da mit Motorroller hoch und runter gescheppert. Jetzt war ich mir nicht sicher ob das die Trailbauer gewesen sind, oder die, welche die Trails abbauen.
Na ja wie auch immer. Ich hoffe es kommt niemand zu Schaden. Angesprochen hab ich sie nicht, weil man weiß ja nie ob man dann hinterher nach Haus Laufen darf oder nicht.

Hab dann später noch Frank getroffen, der mit seinem Spezl den Trail am Fluss hinter Richtung Lauer gefahren ist. Ich hoff er hat schöne Grüße ausgerichtet. Mit dem bin ich dann noch n bissel gerollt. Schickes SC hat er sich da zugelegt.
Ich hatte an dem Tag ja daheim auch nochwas auszupacken. 

Btw: Am Samstag? Fährt da wer?

Bis denn dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2011)

Long John schrieb:


> .. Da war n so n paar Chrash Kids die sind da mit Motorroller hoch und runter gescheppert. ...
> 
> .. Ich hoff er hat schöne Grüße ausgerichtet. ...
> 
> ...



A) an denen bin ich auch vorbei, ach was sollman sagen 
B) hat er
C) gerne fahre ich beim sauigsten Wetter. Wo wolltest du denn hin?


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (25. März 2011)

marcusk schrieb:


> Ist super aber da ist aber n rennen bei uns ^^
> 
> 
> Fährt einer in thale das cross4fight mit ??




Wo ist nen Rennen?

Wan ist der cross4fight in thale?


----------



## TAL (25. März 2011)

Frenssn_lovesdh schrieb:


> Wan ist der cross4fight in thale?



Siehe die Webseite vom Cross4Fight: 21. und 22. Mai 2011!


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (25. März 2011)

Danke. Auf der Seite von Thale steht noch garnichts zu Events im Jahr 2011 -.-


----------



## TAL (25. März 2011)

Tja, wenn die sich nicht gegenseitig die aktuellen Informationen austauschen, kommts halt zu deratigen Diskrepanzen.

Aber jetzt weißt du ja Bescheid.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## marcusk (25. März 2011)

Frenssn_lovesdh schrieb:


> Wo ist nen Rennen?
> 
> Wan ist der cross4fight in thale?


 

Naa am 22.5.2011 soll ich dir n link zur anmeldung schicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcusk (25. März 2011)

Frenssn_lovesdh schrieb:


> Danke. Auf der Seite von Thale steht noch garnichts zu Events im Jahr 2011 -.-


 

http://www.cross4fight.de/index.php?id=2

hieer für blinde^^


----------



## TAL (25. März 2011)

Hatte ich die Webseite nicht oben schon verlinkt? *grübel*

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (25. März 2011)

Jo.....


----------



## marcusk (25. März 2011)

jo .. na fährt einer von euch mit??


Hat jemand die crank brothers 50/50xx Pedale??


----------



## cxfahrer (25. März 2011)

Hab 2 Paar, aber die geb ich nicht mehr her  ...werden immer schön in Loctite getunkt (wenn Cosmic wieder einen Stand beim BDO Feldtest hat, ergibt sich die einzigartige Gelegenheit, abgefallene Einzelteile für lau ersetzt zu bekommen).

PS @LongJohn: ich fahr ggfs. morgen wenn nur ne ganz kurze Runde, bin lustlos.


----------



## bikepunx (25. März 2011)

an alle die heut im hafen warn.war sehr cool könnt ja ma bescheid geben wenn ihr wieder unterwegs seit


----------



## Long John (25. März 2011)

ok, werd morgen vormittag sicher mal ne runde drehen


----------



## TAL (26. März 2011)

Hmm, hat wieder keiner Bescheid gegeben, dass am Hafen wer ist. Da hätte ich mich dann auch auf mein Bike geschwungen!
Na dann halt beim nächsten Mal.

Schönes Wochenende allen.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## marcusk (26. März 2011)

jo kennt weiner ce crew*??


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. März 2011)

bikepunx schrieb:


> an alle die heut im hafen warn.war sehr cool könnt ja ma bescheid geben wenn ihr wieder unterwegs seit



Klar doch!

Jetzt, wo das Wetter wieder passt, sind wir sicher öfter da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (26. März 2011)

Hab sehr bedauert, dass ich früher weg musste, war bereit für "große Taten". Eben an einem anderen Tag. 

www.dorgas.de


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (26. März 2011)

Schade Schade, wenn man das gewusst hätte dann wäre ich Gestern gerne vorbei gekommen.


----------



## bikepunx (26. März 2011)

ja cool sagt bescheid


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (26. März 2011)

Wenn das Wetter Morgen wieder passt, dann werde ich am Nachmittag mal eine Runde zum Hafen machen. Wird bestimmt so gegen 16 Uhr werden, da ich vorher noch beim 8. Kriterium "Am neuen Zentralstadion" 
sein werde. Zum "Anfeuern" eines bekannten der dort mit fährt.  

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## morph027 (27. März 2011)

Vorsicht in der Mimo, lohnt zur Zeit nicht. Ein Kettensägensturm hat dort jede Menge querliegende Bäume hinterlassen. Aber erst ein paar Meter nach dem Mini-Kicker vor dem großen zersägten Baum.


----------



## TAL (27. März 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis! Wenn ich das nächste Mal wieder nen Ausflug ins Gelände mache, dann gehts vorerst Richtung Hafen. Ist vom Waldstraßenviertel aus auch nicht ganz so weit entfernt wie die Mimo.


Dann allen eine schöne Woche

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Vorsicht in der Mimo, lohnt zur Zeit nicht. Ein Kettensägensturm hat dort jede Menge querliegende Bäume hinterlassen. Aber erst ein paar Meter nach dem Mini-Kicker vor dem großen zersägten Baum.



Na das ist ja auf der Seite zur Parthe, also nicht so wild. Ob man da wohl einen Weg drumrum findet?
Lauter L Kennzeichen heut in Thale.


----------



## morph027 (27. März 2011)

Wars gut in Thale? Tour oder Park? Weg drumrum ... naja ... halt oben an der Mauer lang und den Kringel aussparen....so wie auf dem Rückweg. Ich hab einfach mal drübergetragen, aber nicht, dass nachts noch einer darein nightridet


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2011)

Wir sind beim Niteride dann rechstrum, so wie wir immer zurückfahren sonst. Der Typ dem die Mimo gehört ist echt ein Sack. 

Thale war chillig bei dem Wetter, dreimal dreihundert Höhenmeter rauf und runter. Erstaunlich wenig Wanderer. Umsetzen hat nicht so dolle geklappt bei mir, aber M.R. und timtim sind durchgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (27. März 2011)

Nice...hat nicht geklappt heißt unzufrieden oder abgelegt? 

Hatten heute Übergabetermin im neuen Haus, sonst hätte ich mich nochmal gemeldet...aber die Saison geht ja gerade erst los. Bis Dienstag...Und diesmal keine Störmthaler Runde, bidde ^^


----------



## LH_DJ (28. März 2011)

*Waren letzte Woche auch mal in Kriebstein:*




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

...*heute mal am **Hafen:*


...



War ein geiler Tag - das Fahren, die Sonne, das Bier danach. Jetzt heißt`s dran bleiben und weiter lernen, mutig sein.


----------



## ChristofRacer (28. März 2011)

Hey DJ

schön das es dir gefällt im Hafen...
Willst duu die Woche Nochmal fahren?

wir sind beinahe jeden tag dort..der sprung über den Baum ist von Mir^^

Gruß


----------



## cxfahrer (28. März 2011)

Hey Dietmar, ich weiss aber, dass das Kriebsteinfoto gemogelt ist  ...viel Spass beim Fliegen, wir alten Männer können da noch viieeel lernen (obwohl, bist ja garnicht alt  )!


----------



## Goldi03421 (28. März 2011)

Wow schaut ja richtig gut aus was ihr da so veranstaltet! Darf ich mal fragen wo genau dieser Hafen ist? Kenne mich noch nicht so aus in Leipzig und würds mir gern mal live anschauen.

Und dann noch eine andere Frage. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mit dem Rad von Leipzig nach Torgau komme? Gibts da eine schöne bzw fahrbare Strecke? Der normale Weg mit dem Auto ist ja nicht wirklich fahrbar.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. März 2011)

Tät ich die Feldstrasse nehmen Taucha/Sehlis an Plagwitz (nein, das andere) vorbei nach Wurzen, durch, kurz Landstrasse zu den Hohburger Bergen und von da keine Ahnung (über Schildau?) , sollte aber mit openstreetmap findbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (28. März 2011)

Hallo ihrs...

Gibts es irgendwo zwischen leipzig, altenburg, gera, chemnitz ne nette DH oder FR strecke? wenn jemand eine kennt wäre ne ortsbeschreibung echt super...

vielen dank im voraus...


----------



## bikepunx (28. März 2011)

@LH_DJ den double im hafen hab ich gebaut  schön das er so gut genutzt wird


----------



## Goldi03421 (28. März 2011)

@cxfahrer: Danke dir. Werd ich mir mal näher anschauen die Seite. Vielleicht finde ich ja einen brauchbaren Weg. 

Wo genau ist denn nun der Hafen  Will das keiner verraten


----------



## peh (28. März 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen wo genau dieser Hafen ist?


Hier.


Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mit dem Rad von Leipzig nach Torgau komme? Gibts da eine schöne bzw fahrbare Strecke?


Keine Ahnung, aber wenn Du eine gefunden hast, behalte sie nicht für Dich


----------



## Goldi03421 (29. März 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber wenn Du eine gefunden hast, behalte sie nicht für Dich



Danke dir! Aber eine schöne Strecke durch die Natur scheint da wohl etwas schwieriger zu sein. Bis jetzt würde ich in etwa so wie cxfahrer bereits gesagt hat von L aus über Machern, nach Wurzen, nach Schildau nach Torgau. Aber das wäre halt so ziemlich alles Asphalt. Mist hier im Flachland brauchts echt noch n' Rennrad


----------



## peh (29. März 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Mist hier im Flachland brauchts echt noch n' Rennrad


Ich bin vom Rennrad auf den Cyclocross-Esel umgestiegen, eben weil mir Leipzig und Umland nicht Rennrad-kompatibel erscheinen 

Dass das Fahrrad für manche ein vollwertiges Verkehrsmittel ist, hat in Leipzig/Sachsen offensichtlich noch kein Verantwortlicher begriffen. Radfahrer und Fußgänger werden gepart, Radfahrer und Autofahrer getrennt. Eine freizeit- und familienfreundliche Radpolitik ist zumindest im Ansatz zu erkennen. Aber für Radler, die einfach nur zügig und sicher von A nach B wollen, sieht es übel aus.

Sorry für OT


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Danke dir! Aber eine schöne Strecke durch die Natur scheint da wohl etwas schwieriger zu sein. Bis jetzt würde ich in etwa so wie cxfahrer bereits gesagt hat von L aus über Machern, nach Wurzen, nach Schildau nach Torgau. Aber das wäre halt so ziemlich alles Asphalt. Mist hier im Flachland brauchts echt noch n' Rennrad



Ich finde den Asphaltanteil zumindest bis hinter die Hohburger Berge gefühlt unter 30%. Bis Sehlis den Radweg an der Parthe entlang; die geschotterte Feldstrasse nach Plagwitz/Lüpschütz bietet bei klarem Wetter ein schönes Panorama auf die Bergketten am Horizont  - und die Hohburger Berge haben sogar Trails. Alternativ kann man ja Oberholz-Planitz fahren, immer schön Forstautobahn bis Wurzen.

Ein MTB braucht man aber dafür idT nicht wirklich. 

@noway78umf: Für Hochschieben-Runterfahren ist mir eigentlich nur der Rochlitzberg bekannt. Und im Vogtland erwähnte @morph mal sowas. Im Chemnitz Fred ist ja die AUgustusburg Strecke erwähnt.

@morph: heut ohne mich, da könnt ihr dann gemütlich rollern  mit Ronny


----------



## morph027 (29. März 2011)

Jop, in Schöneck. Ich weiss aber nicht, in welchem Zustand die Wintersportfreunde die Strecke hinterlassen haben, war seitdem nicht wieder da. Aber wenn man schon mal fährt würde ich lieber in den Harz als für ~1km ins Vogtland


----------



## LH_DJ (29. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hey Dietmar, ich weiss aber, dass das Kriebsteinfoto gemogelt ist



Eigentlich finde ich es nicht gemogelt, denn das was zu sehen ist bin ich auch gefahren. Hab eben nur die erste Kante ausgelassen. Aber mache ja gerade Fortschritte, vielleicht trau ich mich beim nächsten Versuch.

Bis später....
www.dorgas.de


----------



## morph027 (29. März 2011)

Jenau, keine Ausreden, einfach weiterfahren und Spass haben. Und solche Touren immer schön ankündigen, meine Finger jucken dauernd  Heut abend dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (29. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ein MTB braucht man aber dafür idT nicht wirklich.


Macht aber einiges leichter 

Ich habe heute auf der Fahrt nach Machern dem Boden ausnahmsweise Beachtung geschenkt:







(Google Earth: hier und hier)


----------



## TAL (29. März 2011)

Die Teilstrecken kenn ich auch nur zu gut. Mit nem Mountainbike ist man da gut bedient. Selbst meine Freundin mit nem 28"er Stadtrad hatte da ein paar Probleme wegen des Schotters und dies trotz ein wenig Profil im Reifen. Aber mit Rennrad (ähnlicher) Bereifung führen ja auch noch andere - allerdings weniger schöne - Wege nach Machern.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Le-crew (30. März 2011)

Ist doch ne Top Sanierte Strecke  besser wie manche Straße in LE


----------



## TAL (31. März 2011)

So traurig wie das für städtische Straßen ist, aber da hast du nicht ganz Unrecht. Eigentlich gar nicht zum lachen...


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Le-crew (31. März 2011)

Als ich vor kurzem Abends nach Schichtende in Meusdorf (Parkstraße) fuhr tat sich in meinem Scheinwerferlicht ein Schwarzes Loch auf. Echt ungelogen eine Fahrzeugbreite und etwa 1,5m lang. Hatte dort jemand die Straße geklaut oder wie ?? Ein klassischer Fall von mach ne Plane drüber und fertig ist das Hallenbad  Wurde am nächsten Tag Provisorisch mit Kies zugeschüttet. Wozu bezahl ich für sowas eigentlich noch Geld? Jeder Feldweg ist besser in Schuss als die Straßen in LE- und das obwohl wir Metropolenanspruch haben (höchstens Kuhpläge )


----------



## esb315 (31. März 2011)

Jetzt haste nen Grund mitn Freerider durch die Stadt zu fahren^^.


----------



## morph027 (1. April 2011)

Nicht schlecht...wer braucht ein nettes Bike? ich würde ja fast gerne schwach werden....doofes Haus 

Tomac MTB Automatic 120 Special Edition


----------



## TAL (1. April 2011)

Also meine Freundin hatte letztes Jahr ihr Tomac Snyper auch bei Stadler gekauft. Beratung war zwar mau, aber der Preis für die Leistung echt in Ordnung. Da waren sogar die netten Sun Ringlé Abbah Naben dabei, die Hinterrad-Nabe hatte schön krach gemacht. Auch wenn das Vergnügen insgesamt nur von kurzer Dauer war.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## sal.paradise (1. April 2011)

Hey nach Leipzig, die Wahlheimat von gestern.

Jungs, Mädels,
am Wochenende ist was los in der Stadt. Das Bike Departement Ost feiert wieder Feldtest am Sonntag an der Pferderennbahn am Clarapark. 











Als ganz besonderses Highlight der Veranstaltung, neben Testbikes, jeder Menge nettem Besuch zum Beispiel von Fahrstil und Independent Fabrication gibt es am Sonntag um 12.00 Uhr den zweiten Lauf der Cremacross Shorttrack Rennserie. Anmelden könnt ihr euch hier  oder live und vor Ort am Crema Cycles-Stand.

15min lange Rennläufe, Grastrack, Action, knackig Vollgas, Flow, Kraft  und Technik.


















STXC2011 ist eine Cross Country Shorttrack-Rennserie mit Läufen in Berlin,  Leipzig, Freiburg, Willingen und München. Ein neues packendes Rennformat, eine erste Serie, und die Chance, IF-Rahmen oder Chris King Groupset als Gesamtsieger mit nach Hause zu nehmen. Mehr hier & da

cu very soon
Basti (auf dem Weg nach LE)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepunx (1. April 2011)

ich schaus mir auf jedenfall ma an


----------



## wildbiker (1. April 2011)

bikepunx schrieb:


> ich schaus mir auf jedenfall ma an



Joa, wir auch. Die Testzelte sind dann also am Sonntag?


----------



## eightball28 (1. April 2011)

ja


----------



## feliks (1. April 2011)

oh ja, hab am sonntag frei und werd mal vorbei kommen


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (2. April 2011)

Ich werde mir es am Sonntag auch nicht entgehen lassen, werde auf jedenfall auch mal dort vorbei schauen. 

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## ChristofRacer (2. April 2011)

Sonntag steht auf jeden Fall...

und wer heut noch nichts vor hat sollte sich ne gemütliche hüpsassion im Hafen nicht entgehen lassen....

Wir sind ab 1400 am Start...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepunx (2. April 2011)

so is es


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (2. April 2011)

@ ChristofRacer

Wollte Heute eh mal eine Runde zum Hafen machen, und dann gegen Abend auf´m Heimweg bestimmt noch mal am Müllberg einen Halt machen.


----------



## ChristofRacer (3. April 2011)

also Leute....Heut gemütliches Rumgrillen Im hafen...

wer lust hat bringt sich was mit, Grill ist da...

werden ab Zwei am Start sein!


Bis dahin (hoffe ich) Schönen Sommertag!


----------



## wurstzipfel (3. April 2011)

ihr glücklichen 
viel spass beim grillen und hopsen...


----------



## bikepunx (3. April 2011)

war gut, viele leute da un super wetter !!!!


----------



## TAL (3. April 2011)

Ich konnte leider nicht kommen. Aber schön, dass sich etliche gefunden haben. Das Wetter Bit ja ideale Bedingungen.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## eightball28 (3. April 2011)

hab mir aber mal wieder die Frage gestellt, wozu Freeride in Leipzig ???? kann diese Thema echt nicht ernst nehmen hier in Leipzig


----------



## bikepunx (3. April 2011)

gibt genug spots zum fahrn


----------



## morph027 (3. April 2011)

Doofe Frage, Freerider gibts auch in Berlin oder Hamburg...und manche der Jungs sehen mehr Berge, als man sich vorstellen kann  Und man muss ja in Übung bleiben.


----------



## C_marksStereo (3. April 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Doofe Frage, Freerider gibts auch in Berlin oder Hamburg...und manche der Jungs sehen mehr Berge, als man sich vorstellen kann  Und man muss ja in Übung bleiben.



Sehe ich genau so: man hat hier seine trainingsstrecke für "unter der Woche" und am weekend oder Feiertagen fährt man eben in Bikeparks oder Gebirge.
So ist es jedenfalls bei unserer Truppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (3. April 2011)

rischdisch ))))


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. April 2011)

eightball28 schrieb:


> hab mir aber mal wieder die Frage gestellt, wozu Freeride in Leipzig ???? kann diese Thema echt nicht ernst nehmen hier in Leipzig



Wozu überhaupt Radfahren in Leipzig?

Kann ich hier echt nicht ernst nehmen. Sind doch nicht in Peking.


----------



## morph027 (3. April 2011)

:d


----------



## peh (4. April 2011)

M.R. schrieb:


> Wozu überhaupt Radfahren in Leipzig?


Habe ich mich gestern an der Pferderennbahn auch gefragt. Das erste Rad, das ich dort zu Gesicht bekam, "Retrovelo Audiovelo", fiel durch grottige Schallwellenabsonderung negativ auf, wobei das Gefährt natürlich nicht für die aufgelegten Langspielplatten haftet. Specialized und Surly hatten immerhin einige Räder vor Ort, der Kona-Stand dagegen wirkte leergefegt. Zahlenmäßig am besten vertreten waren E-Bikes mit Rentner-freundlichem Einstieg!

Gefahren ist in der knappen Stunde, die ich da war, keiner


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. April 2011)

Bummelradler sind nunmal die größte Zielgruppe in Leipzig.

Die Mountainbiker sind ja höchstens ne Randgruppe.

Die Leute von Specialized waren eigentlich immer sehr pofessionell, freundlich und hatten viele Testräder vor Ort. Zonenschein war auch immer recht gut vertreten. Weiß aber nicht, ob die dieses Jahr da waren.

Die Retrovelos hielt ich schon immer für ein Produkt für alle, die ohne Sinn und Verstand einfach nur anders sein wollen.
Warum auch nicht? Wenn jeder sinnvolle Entscheidungen treffen würde, wäre die Welt ja so rosig, wie das Musikantenstadl.
Aber wer will das schon?


----------



## Le-crew (4. April 2011)

Zonenschein war nicht da. Also ich fands na ja "dürftig". Hatte wohl eher was von Schaulaufen als von Feldtest. Mir kamen dann auch erstmal ein paar jungs mit Demo, Sunday und R.E.D entgegen. Wozu in der Stadt ??
Bei Kona sah es eher aus wie Ausverkauf  nur bei Lappi war Ordentlich was los . Schöne Bikes gutes Personal nur das DH 920 konnte man leider nicht bestaunen


----------



## cxfahrer (4. April 2011)

In einer Kleinstadt wie Leipzig gibts halt immer was zu meckern  - sooo viel besser und toller ist es auf dem Bikefestival in Riva zB auch nicht, wenn man es im Verhältnis sieht. Es ist schon ganz ordentlich, was das BDO da aufgestellt hat. 
Ja mei, die laute Musik, das Gedrängel, die sparsamen Konas, der schlechtgelaunte Basti...bin ich schon Rentner dass ich mich über so Kleinigkeiten ärgern muss?

Schaulaufen war für mich mit ein Grund, dort vorbeizuslaufen. 

Ich freue mich ja immer schon bei schönem Wetter am Cospudi, was die Leute dort vorführen, aber gestern der Tag hat es wirklich getoppt -was da alles unterwegs war, nicht nur vor der Pferderennbahn ! Jedem seins  - ach und so herrliche Bikes, komplette XTR-Ausstattung und nur ne RST Gabel dran, oder ein LV 901 mit dreifach-KB,  usw.usf....

Nächstes Jahr wird die Radrennbahn hoffentlich wieder nutzbar sein - obwohl es so mitten im Clarapark auch was hat.


----------



## peh (4. April 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> In einer Kleinstadt wie Leipzig gibts halt immer was zu meckern


Das ist jetzt kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Leipzig 

Aber Du hast Recht: Ich habe was nicht kapiert, nämlich dass diese "Shorttracks"-Sache von Bloomer um 12 Uhr angesetzt war. Ich kannte die Ankündigung im Critical Dirt-Blog und die Info auf BDO-Leipzig. Da stand das nicht. Oben in dem Beitrag hätte ich es erfahren, aber da habe ich mir offenbar nur die geilen Fotos angekuckt und gedacht: Das schaue ich mir mal live an - aber das fand dann ja gar nicht so statt. Werbe-Victim 


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja mei, die laute Musik


Na, die Musik war nicht laut, sie war in meinen Ohren nur Retrofolkmainstream und vor allem Chillfaktor-vernichtend.


cxfahrer schrieb:


> bin ich schon Rentner dass ich mich über so Kleinigkeiten ärgern muss?


 Hab mich nicht geärgert, hab's genossen. Hätte nur gern Räder in Aktion gesehen.


----------



## eightball28 (4. April 2011)

viel toller, war dann die spontane AfterHour im Palmengarten....da konnte man sich von all dem Probefahren recht gut erholen und mal noch in Ruhe ein Bierchen trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dieck-le (4. April 2011)

Jungens, 

wie siehts aus am 07./08./14. oder dem 15. Mai nach Thale oder gar Braunlage zu fahren?
Diesmal mit Rad


----------



## peh (4. April 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr wird die Radrennbahn hoffentlich wieder nutzbar sein


In Kens Blog steht:


> the Scheibenholz Horse-track turned out to be the perfect venue for a fast, twisty and turny course. Riders started the laps by the catering tent at Feld Test, heading immediately over a tall barrier, before re-mounting on a grassy section, through a garden maze and on to a gavel section. After negotiating a few zig-zags through an open pavilion, riders dropped down a short steep descent before immediately charging back up an old concrete tribune and remounting. The it was full on the gas down another short descent, out around and back the stables that had some nice single track.


Quelle: http://www.cremacross.com/?p=344

Fotos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/herr-krug/sets/72157626302137557/


----------



## Le-crew (5. April 2011)

@Dieck-le

Wie kein Bock mehr auf Berg runter rennen  Schönes Teil dein Hocker. Von mir aus gerne aber mitte Mai ist Geburtstermin und da könnte es sein das ich kurzfristig verhindert bin  Will aber nochmal mit muhaha nach Thale aber diesmal unter der Woche zwecks Table training. Ist aber noch nix fest. Hahnenklee ist auch mal wieder ne ansage

 gefällt aber dort nicht jeden (alter Lift, viel Wurzeln usw) aber ich finds gerade geil dort


----------



## C_marksStereo (5. April 2011)

Le-crew schrieb:


> Mir kamen dann auch erstmal ein paar jungs mit Demo, Sunday und R.E.D entgegen. Wozu in der Stadt ??



nice !

^^weil wir bei der Hitze nen Abstecher vom Trashmountain zum Feldtest gemacht haben. (mittagssonne)
standen dann bis 20.uhr am Berg un waren noch bissl shredden.
Und im Ruhrpott zb. gibts ne menge begeisterter Downhiller, also weit und breit großstadtjungel! wtf 

wenn das heißt ich Arbeite in der stadt um es mir finanzieren zu können ist das ein fairer deal oder? 
dann fahre ich eben mal paar kilometer aus der stadt raus oder mache Urlaub in Frankreich oder Tschechien. 


Außerdem bei den Schlaglöchern auf der Georg-schumann-straße bin ich froh über 200mm federweg

Die diskussion führt eh Ins bodenlose also egal


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. April 2011)

Duden Alta!


----------



## Le-crew (5. April 2011)

Cool. und da seit ihr den ganzen weg bis zur Rennbahn gefahren? Alter ich wär mit den Zoni tot. Da kannste doch keine 3km mit weit fahren es sei denn es geht fast senkrecht  da waren aber noch mehr mit Relativ viel Federweg.  Hauptsache es macht Spaß. Über Ostern ist wohl wieder ein Ausflug mit den jungs richtung Harz (Hakle,Thale oder Braunlage) geplant. Wenn ihr Bock habt einfach melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (5. April 2011)

Hi alle zusammen,
hat jemand zufällig eine 31,6er Sattelstütze rumliegen, so ca. 350mm und brauch die nicht mehr. Zustand erstmal egal, Hauptsache der Sattel hält. wer was hat, eventl. noch ´ne Klemme dazu- bitte melden.


----------



## wurstzipfel (5. April 2011)

moin,
thale ok,aber unter der woche irgendwann.
evtl.mal nen mi oder do.
bis mai sollte ich wieder fit sein 
greeeeeeeeeeeez, dermarko


----------



## turbonaked (5. April 2011)

Würde mich bei Thale gerne anschließen...


----------



## sal.paradise (6. April 2011)

So - immer etwas spät dran, freilich, und gerade über den Ergebnislisten brütend - es war ein Wochenende Kopfurlaub in LEipzig.







Wir hatten wunderbaren Frühling.  Wir waren zu Gast bei Freunden und wenn auch das Shorttrack Rennen selbst kleiner war, als vermutet, es war um so geschmeidiger. Die Pferderennbahn selbst - Zentrum des BDO-Feldtest-Geschehens ist nun nicht unbedingt der Ort, den man sich für einen Rennkurs in seinen wilden Träumen erdenkt. Vielleicht gerade deshalb war es ein Heidenspass unter der Verwendung von gefühlt 7 km Flatterband einen ordentlich hackeligen Kurs zusammenzustricken. 

These1: Abbremsen, Beschleunigen und Gras in schneller und unaufhörlicher Folge ist genauso herausfordernd und anstregend, wie kurze steile Rampen. 
These2: Wenn die Kurven nur Eng genug sind, kommt der technische Anspruch durch Geschwindigkeit und also von allein.  

Ken fragte mich, ob er fahren könne. Schon am Freitag als wir uns trafen. Sure! Zur Cremacross Startaufstellung gesellten sich neben einigen neuen und jungen Gesichtern der Leipziger Radwelt übliche Verdächtige: 
einige Critical Dirt Trickots, Seriensieg-Abonoment Arne, Gäste wie Rob und Robert aus Berlin und Dresden und der eine oder andere kurzentschlossene Feldtest-Besucher sowie - besondere Hervorhebung ausdrücklich verdienend:  ein Geburtstagskind aus der BDO-Mannschaft. Hans - Mr. Antipasti himself.



























Der Plan ging auf. An der Spitze wurde hart gekämpft, in der Mitte des Feldes wurde geschnauft und gebissen und am Ende des Feldes wurde grinsend Schabernack getrieben. Ganz offensichtlich kann man also überall Short -Track Rennen veranstalten ;-) 

Nach recht genau 20 Minuten waren alle Beteiligten rechtschaffend erledigt, konnten sich nicht mehr entscheiden ob Bier, Kaffee, oder in die sonnige Wiese fallen lassen das Richtige wäre. Also alles auf einmal. Und Barbeque. 

Ergebnisse: 
Ken Bloomer (Cremacycles) vor Lokalmatador Arne-Sofaking, der 3te Platz ging an Robert - Fist**** Ahoi - Krügel. Auf den Plätzen: Stefan Jirak und Björn - BJ -Röhricht (als Ehrenretter der CriticalDirt-Crew im Feld ;-)











Nicht dass wir Bier und Grillware nicht alleine schaffen könnten, aber hey, wer diesmal nicht dabei sein konnte, der hat etwas Nettes verpasst und sollte aufpassen, das ihm dass nicht wieder passiert. 


Keep me updated?
Hier und Da 

Leipzig wird immer wieder im Herzen bleiben. Zunächst schauen wir aber in die nächste Zukunft: Lauf No.3 Freiburg  - FreiburgCollective

b.asti


----------



## bikepunx (6. April 2011)

hat wer plan wo ich relativ günstig nen rahmen lackieren oder pulvern lassen kann?hatte schon mal einen über rotor machen lassen hat aber recht lange gedauert aber super gehalten.vielleicht kennt ja wer noch ne annere option


----------



## Le-crew (7. April 2011)

Kannste bei Zonenschein machen lassen. User Muhaha hat seinen Hardtail Rahmen letzte Woche wieder abgeholt. Qualität echt Top .Preis incl abgebeizen, Dellen gespachteln und zweimal Klarlack. Kostet 109 Takken mit "Extra Glanz" Ich schaff meinen als nächstes auch dort hin. Die machen auch Schweißarbeiten bei Rahmenrissen ,anbringen von Gussets usw.


----------



## morph027 (7. April 2011)

Oder beim Khujand hier im Forum...hab glaub ich fÃ¼r ein HT mal 79â¬ bezahlt...is aber lÃ¤nger her.


----------



## bikepunx (7. April 2011)

alles klar danke


----------



## lieberkay (7. April 2011)

da wird man ja übel neidisch da ich bis mitte sommer physio machen muss und das bike nicht bewegen kann


----------



## JanRickmeyer (7. April 2011)

Zum Thema Caferacen: Wenn ihr die nächsten Wochen jemanden mit nem rot weißen Bergamont Team DH durch die Stadt schleichen seht => nich spotten bin nur ich, der sein täglich Trainingsfahrrad heute zum Händler zurückbringen musste, und die nächsten zwei Wochen jeden Weg mit dem Fahrrad auf nem 20kg Panzer zurücklegen muss :-(
Also warum jemand sowas freiwillig machen sollte is mir schleierhaft.....

bye the way:wohin, bzw. was gehtn auf den BDO Ausfahrten Dienstags und Donnerstags? Gehts da eher shredden oder mehr gemächliches Waldautobahnfahren???

Und wenn nochmal jemand was gegen Leipzig sagt hau ich ihn mein 20 kg Hobel über die Rübe.... wenn ichn hoch genug krieg ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. April 2011)

JanRickmeyer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> bye the way:wohin, bzw. was gehtn auf den BDO Ausfahrten Dienstags und Donnerstags? Gehts da eher shredden oder mehr gemächliches Waldautobahnfahren???
> ...



Donnerstags meist Richtung Mimo-Statitz, 
sonst mal um den Kulki oder durch den Bienitz oder die Neueinsteiger-kaputtfahr-Runde durch den Störmthaler Tagebau  -  es kann mal heftig anstrengend sein, aber in der Regel werden eher technischere Trails gefahren und nicht soooo gerast. 

So bis gleich am Mendebrunnen.


----------



## morph027 (7. April 2011)

Viel Spaß,mich hat der Wind vorhin auf dezente 5km/h gebremst


----------



## skyfer (7. April 2011)

Hallo allerseits, 

bin vor 2 Wochen schon mal bei der BDO-Ausfahrt mitgefahren und wollte heute mal wieder mitfahren. Hab hier aber leider zu spät gelesen, dass der Treffpunkt nicht, wie auf der CYCLECOLLEGE-Seite zu lesen, am BDO ist. 

Schade...

Da ich aber keine Lust habe bis Dienstag zu warten, wollt ich mal fragen, ob jemand am Wochenende eine Runde dreht bei der ich mich anschließen kann ...

Gruß


----------



## JanRickmeyer (8. April 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Donnerstags meist Richtung Mimo-Statitz,
> sonst mal um den Kulki oder durch den Bienitz oder die Neueinsteiger-kaputtfahr-Runde durch den Störmthaler Tagebau  -  es kann mal heftig anstrengend sein, aber in der Regel werden eher technischere Trails gefahren und nicht soooo gerast.




Hey das klingt ganz super, könnte nen bißchen Techniktraining gebrauchen. Bin noch nich soooo erfahren. Werd aber erst mitkommen können wenn mein Trek wieder in Ordnung ist. Mit dem DH Bike will ich mir das echt nich antun, die Kiste is wirklich nur was für konstantes Gefälle, bei dem Gewicht. 

Schönes WE!


----------



## Deleted 201159 (9. April 2011)

skyfer schrieb:


> Sonntag könnte man ja gerne mal eine Runde drehen - was schlägst du den für eine Runde vor?


----------



## skyfer (9. April 2011)

Servus,

ich kenne noch nicht so viele Runden. Wie wäre es mit der BDO Kulki Runde??? Aber vielleicht kennst du ne Bessere, für nen "Sonntagsausflug" , bin für alles offen ...


----------



## Deleted 201159 (9. April 2011)

Ich kenne die BDO Kulki Runde nicht 

Wie viele KM sind denn das und wie sieht die Strecke aus? Asphalt? Schotter? Schlamm?

Man könnte sich auch einfach treffen und einfach los fahren - muss ja nicht immer alles planen! 

Wann möchtest du den los?


----------



## skyfer (9. April 2011)

Ich auch nicht ... 

Bin bis jetzt nur bei der "Neueinsteiger-kaputtfahr-Runde" durch den Störmthaler Tagebau dabei gewesen ... 

Aber die Kulki-Runde hab ich im Netz gefunden:






Aber wir können ja, wie du schon sagtest, einfach mal in die Richtung fahren und schauen wo wir raus kommen .... 

Treffen würde ich sagen, 14 Uhr vorm BDO. Ist dir das genehm??

Gruß


----------



## morph027 (9. April 2011)

Ich verlink die nochmal 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7396682&postcount=270

Viel Spass...

Morgen dürfte das bei dem Wetter aber am Kulki keinen Spass machen...Werde vielleicht zwischen Wand streichen und Tisch lackieren mal ne kurze MiMo-Runde einwerfen. Dort isses bedeutend ruhiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyfer (9. April 2011)

Servus, danke für den Link ... 

MiMo ...

Was wäre denn für morgen ne ruhigere Strecke ???


----------



## cxfahrer (10. April 2011)

Solange du nicht zum Cospudi fährst, hält sich das Gedrängel doch in Grenzen. Spaziergänger findest du überall. 
MiMo ist ein bischen kompliziert zu erklären, da sich wegen den gefällten Bäumen die Wegeführung geändert hat. Im Grunde immer an der Parthe lang bis zum Klärwerk Taucha und dann noch den Feldweg zum Statitz, Runde durch und wieder genauso zurück.


----------



## Long John (10. April 2011)

Boah der Nordwind heut ging echt gar nicht. War mal Richtung Prießnitz - Bad Lausick, usw..... unterwegs;

 Anfahrt über Störmthal bekannter Weg (die haben ja die andere Seite auch schon asphaltiert) über Halde Trages, welche mittlerweile wieder innen drin gut fahrbar ist, hinunter dann Richtung Thierbach , auch n "neuer" Weg den ich noch nicht kannte, war ganz nett. Dann gings über Bockwitzer See und Harthsee die Runde rum, nach Bad Lausick mit viel Gegenwind und viel Strasse nach Leipzig wieder rein. Summe 97 km

Also mit der Neuen Strasse am Störmthaler ist man ja mittlerweile in 20 - 22 km auf der Halde Trages, kann man ja auch mal angehen zur Bdo Runde wenn man nicht weiß wohin. Wird ja mittlerweile wieder später erst dunkel.

Btw: Eigentl wollt ich ja mal das Thema Klobikauer Halde angehen, aber die Anfahrt nervt mich jetzt schon und das ständige auf die Karte gucken, @CX kommste mit nächstes WE mal, hab allein keine Lust


----------



## dkc-live (10. April 2011)

fahrt ihr am donnerstag vor ostern? nicht das ich umsonst die bikes mitnehme?


----------



## morph027 (10. April 2011)

Ich nicht, muss Umzugstransporter fahren


----------



## cxfahrer (10. April 2011)

@Longjohn:

Nääääh - das reicht einmal im Jahr das ist so gräßlich. Karte gucken muss nicht, einfach bis Wallendorf, dann links rüber zur Merseburger und so gerade aus wie möglich durch Merseburg > Bild

Dann rum um den Tagebau bis Braunsbedra, dort über Grosskayhna, Grossbothen, nach Bad Dürrenberg > Bild. Entweder hoch zum Elstersaalekanal oder direkt über Nempitz-Grosslehna-Markranstädt usw.

Warum biste nicht wenn du schon am Störmthaler lang bist noch in die Absetzer rein, war heut schön fest und recht gut zu fahren. 

Für BDO Runde ist diese Asphaltdrückerei übrigens nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. April 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> fahrt ihr am donnerstag vor ostern? nicht das ich umsonst die bikes mitnehme?



Woher soll ich das denn wissen? Und jetzt schon?


----------



## lieberkay (11. April 2011)

moin moin jungs und mädels 
brauche dringend ein x9 oder x0 schaltwerk in long oder medium 
wer was hat bitte melden 
gruß kay


----------



## Suechtiger (11. April 2011)

müsste noch nen 2008er x0 rumliegen haben... ich suchs heut abend mal raus un schreib dich an mit bilder etc.


----------



## lieberkay (11. April 2011)

das wäre ja cool würde mich freuen


----------



## bikepunx (12. April 2011)

hat noch wer günstig ne scheibenbremse fürs hr?


----------



## lieberkay (12. April 2011)

ja hab ich ne einfache shimano hat aber guten biss
sicherlich nicht dh tauglich aber sonst supi


----------



## Le-crew (12. April 2011)

Was heiÃt gÃ¼nstig? 1â¬ oder was. Und vorallem fÃ¼r welchen Zweck.


----------



## bikepunx (12. April 2011)

is für mein pumptrack bike ,is halt nur das ich am spot ankomme un ab un zu auch ma bremsen kann^^


----------



## bikepunx (12. April 2011)

hab so an 20 eus gedacht


----------



## bikepunx (12. April 2011)

so hab eine danke an lieberkay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (12. April 2011)

Wenn noch jemand ne Discbrake fürs HR hat dann her damit. 
Sollte ebenfalls günstigst (um die 20 ) sein und der Zweck wäre die Verlangsamung der Fahrt bis zum Stillstand. 
Soll an das Norco Two50 meines Kindes, der wiegt nicht viel (im Gegensatz zum Bike).


----------



## wrangler89 (12. April 2011)

Na, wieder im Lande.
Das neue Bike geht gut, muß noch den Dämpfer besser einstellen- aber sonst bin ich zufrieden. Gewicht ist noch annehmbar, schaffe also noch im sitzen die Berge/ Huggel hier im Umland hoch.
Ach- Stütze würd ich behalten. Hab mich dran gewöhnt. Mußt mir dann nur noch mal ne Pm zukommen lassen....

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Metrum (12. April 2011)

Dann wirds aber auch mal Zeit für paar anständige Bilder auf Deinem Profil!!


----------



## wrangler89 (12. April 2011)

Ja, mal ´n Rad dorthin setzen. War aber zum Foto machen schon zu finster- gestern und Sonntag.
Kommt die Woche...
Waren die Links von Nutzen?


----------



## Metrum (13. April 2011)

Kann mir hier eigentlich einer ne F32 servicen oder muss ich die wohin schicken? 
Aber nicht dass sich jemand meldet der gerne mal in ne Gabel reinschauen und gucken will ob er es hinbekommt.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. April 2011)

Grunsätzlich könnte ich das schon.

Allerdings habe ich momentan genug mit meinen eigenen Dämpfern und Gabel(n) zu tun.

So ein Service ist wirklich leicht gemacht. Bei Fox gibt es im Tech Center sehr gute Anleitungen dafür.


Falls Du Fragen hast, kannst Du mir die gerne per PM stellen.

Ich helfe dann, so gut ich kann.


----------



## morph027 (13. April 2011)

So lang alles dicht ist, reicht abziehen des Casting, säubern und erneut gut abschmieren. Das Dämperöl vergammelt nicht so schnell. Bin da aber mehr der Rock Shox Bastler, eine Fox hatte ich noch nicht in den Fingern. Aber wie schon geschrieben, slebst Fox hat halbwegs brauchbare PDFs und im Notfall gibts das Forum hier 

@ Martin: Mit wieviel Gabeln und Dämpfern hantierst du denn atm rum?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. April 2011)

Momentan sind es zwei Dämpfer und eine Gabel.

Ich will mal rausfinden, was die bei Akira in den Swinger gepackt haben und ggf. was am Shimstack ändern.

Bzgl. der Fox ist es aber entscheidend, ob es sich um eine mit offenem Ölbad oder mit FIT Kartusche handelt. Bei Ersterem gibt es nämlich ne ganz schöne Sauerei, wenn man einfach die Rohre abzieht.


----------



## morph027 (13. April 2011)

Dat macht man doch überm Eimer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (13. April 2011)

Danke Männer!

Aber mir wäre es schon lieber wenn es jemand macht der sich damit auskennt und dazu kommt noch dass es in meiner Garage aussieht wie in der polnischen Botschaft und ich kaum am anderen Ende die Werkbank sehen kann. Ein wenig Werkzeug (wie ne große Nuss, Drehmomentenschlüssel?) und Zeit fehlt mir leider auch. Vielleicht tut es ja auch nicht not aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl dass sie nicht so weich (nicht die Härte sondern eher so vom Gefühl her) arbeitet wie die Reba Race die vorher drin war. Der Typ, mit dem ich die Gabeln tauschte, meinte zwar er hätte mal am Anfang nen Service gemacht und sie hätte erst tausend runter - aber hier im Markt hat ja alles kaum was runter.


----------



## wrangler89 (15. April 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,
hat zufällig noch jemand so einen ähnlichen PM-Adapter rumliegen?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a30705/adapter-vr-auf-180mm-sm-ma-f180p-p.html

Hab an meiner MZfür ´ne 203er Scheibe den Adapter dran, die Bremse greift aber nur zu 30% auf die Scheibe. Sicher nicht das wahre...
Die MZ ist original für 180mm, der Adapter, den ich hab, für 203, aber eben irgendwie zu groß, passt eher für 210er Scheiben.

Falls jemand einen über hat- bitte PM

cu
Volker


----------



## Le-crew (16. April 2011)

Wer ist Sonntag mittag  in Zschocher auf der Halde?


----------



## Peetstar (16. April 2011)

Hey,

mal ne Frage in die Runde: hat noch wer ne 160 oder 180mm Gabel rumliegen=? ich brauch noch ne Ersatzgabel da ich meine Leider einschicken muss. Also fals noch wer was rumliegen hat: einfach melden!

mfg

Peter


----------



## wrangler89 (16. April 2011)

@LE- Crew
Welche Zeit?


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (16. April 2011)

Jemand am Müllberg oder Hexe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (16. April 2011)

wollten so gegen 12 Mittags dort sein. Mal schön mit den Big Bikes schredden. Muss leider Nachts arbeiten deshalb bis max 16 uhr. Wer bock hat einfach vorbei kommen.


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (16. April 2011)

Le-crew schrieb:


> wollten so gegen 12 Mittags dort sein. Mal schön mit den Big Bikes schredden. Muss leider Nachts arbeiten deshalb bis max 16 uhr. Wer bock hat einfach vorbei kommen.



Wo ist dort?


----------



## wrangler89 (16. April 2011)

@le-crew
12 passt, muß dann nur mal gegen 14.00 an den Schleussiger, jemanden anfeuern, dann kann es weitergehen.
Man sieht sich- eventuell


----------



## Long John (16. April 2011)

Wo ist n die besagte Hexe? 

Ich hab auf Schlickjumper auch mal was gefunden bei Waldsteinberg, wo jmd mal n paar Anliegerkurven gebaut hat, weiß jmd wo das ist und ob sich das lohnt sich das mal anzuschauen?

...und dann wollt ich nochmal fragen ob es hier in der nähe , außer bei den Ride-le Jungs, so was wie n Pumptrack gibt. Vielleicht hat ja auch wer Interesse bei sowas mitzubuddeln. Ich würd es schon cool finden wenn es sowas hier geben würde. Man hat ja auch nicht immer Lust auf kilometer schrubben.  

Hier ist der Link nochmal.

http://www.schlickjumper.de/karte/dkarte.php


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2011)

Kann mir bitte jemand ne Sattelstütze in 30,9 hinterherschmeißen?
Ist nur für ein Kinderbike, muss nix tolles sein.


----------



## ChristofRacer (16. April 2011)

@frannsn...

Jo Ich werd morgen mal in Hafen machen?!

An welche Zeit dachtest du?

Gerne auch PN


----------



## bigzet (16. April 2011)

> Wer ist Sonntag mittag  in Zschocher auf der Halde?



sind morgen  gegen 13-14uhr aufm berg. eventuell kommen noch paar leute aus halle vorbei.
aber net das neue roadgap springen, sollte schon von den erbauern entjungfert werden
also bis dahin...


----------



## wrangler89 (18. April 2011)

Hi,
alle zusammen.
bevor ich bei einschlägigen MotoCross- Dealern suche wollt ich mal hier nachfragen.
Ich such für meinen Stift ein Nackenpolster unter dem FF. Kein Leatt Brace, sondern gab es früher mal so´Schaumstoffteil von 661. 
Hat jemand so ein oder so ähnliches Teil über? Muß nich toll aussehen...


----------



## T0b (19. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Hat jemand von euch ein Feder 300-350 lbs mit einer Länge von 3 - 3,25 und eine alte LG1 Backplate für ISCG05
Hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## marcusk (20. April 2011)

woo ist in leipzig eig. der hafen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (20. April 2011)

marcusk schrieb:


> woo ist in leipzig eig. der hafen??




Am ende des Karlheine-Kanals

Ecke Lyoner und Plautstraße. Da siehst du große alte Kornspeicher und auf der anderen Seite ist was zum biken.


----------



## marcusk (20. April 2011)

Frenssn_lovesdh schrieb:


> Am ende des Karlheine-Kanals
> 
> Ecke Lyoner und Plautstraße. Da siehst du große alte Kornspeicher und auf der anderen Seite ist was zum biken.


 


vielen dank ^^


----------



## Alpinestars1000 (22. April 2011)

Heute großes treffen in Leipzig Leutzch am scherbelberg zu fahren


----------



## wrangler89 (1. Mai 2011)

Mahlzeit,
hat jemand Lust, am Kulki oder Müllberg/ Zschocher zu shredden?


----------



## Xooldman (1. Mai 2011)

Kennt irgendjemand noch eine Stelle wo ich zum Sonntag einen neuen Schlauch herbekomme? Der Automat am BDO ist defekt, gleiches auch bei Sport Frank auf der Georg Schuhmann. Sieht so aus, als ob es mit radeln sonst heute nichts mehr wird.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (1. Mai 2011)

Für heute wahrscheinlich schon zu spät, aber eventuell hilfreich für die Zukunft:

Suche für Schwalbe Schlauchomaten

Suche für Conti Schlauchomaten


----------



## wrangler89 (1. Mai 2011)

ääh- Windorfer Straße?


----------



## Metrum (1. Mai 2011)

Klingt eventuell bissel blöd (solls aber nicht) doch ich habe immer mindestens zwei zu Hause, was mittlerweile auch die Kumpels meines Sohnes wissen und es gern nutzen.


----------



## Alpinestars1000 (1. Mai 2011)

Hey...
Suche eine 190mm gustav m scheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (1. Mai 2011)

Für heute war es schon zu spät, trotzdem besten Dank für die Tipps, speziell die Suche nach den Schlauchautomaten war sehr lehrreich. Man kennt eben doch nicht alle locations. Morgen gehts dann an die Reparatur!


----------



## Long John (2. Mai 2011)

hi Leute,

ich hab ja nach längerer Abstinenz wieder angefangen mehr Fahrrad zu fahren.
Jetzt hab ich n bissel Schiss das ich es vll. etwas übertrieben hab. Der Grund dafür ist, ich hab seit knapp ner Woche Knieschmerzen im rechten Knie links über der Kniescheibe. Der Schmerz äußert sich so, das ich, wenn ich im stehenden Fahren beschleunigen will, rechts das Pedal nicht richtig durchdrücken kann, oder wenn dann nur mit ner Ausweichbewegung. Also s tut schon bissel weh. Im Sitzen geht das Fahren, gerade so und wenn dann auch nur in sehr leichten Gängen, aber optimal ist es wirklich nicht. Als die Schmerzen angefangen haben und schlimmer wurden, war es dann so, das ich nicht mehr gut aus dem sitzen aufstehen konnte. Also diese Kniebeugenbewegung nach oben. Stehen und Laufen geht aber recht schmerzfrei.

Ich hab das Gefühl das es von Überlastung kommt, zu schwere Gänge getreten vll., oder sowas. Gestürzt bin ich jedenfalls nicht, auch nicht so weggeknickt oder verdreht beim rausklicken oder so. Jedenfalls nicht das ich wüßte.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht so genau was ich machen soll, da ich eigentl gerad so gut dabei war wieder Form aufzubauen. Also es waren auch mal Rennradstrecken und Mtb Runden mit 90 - 120 km drin, einfach auch um n bissel Speck abzubauen. Ich mein, wer mich kennt, magersüchtig bin ich ja nun nicht gerade.

Ärgern tu ich mich im Moment ganz schön, weils einfach nicht weggeht und das Wetter ja auch gerade echt Bombe ist. Behandelt hab ich es mit kühlen und zuerst Schmerztabletten und dann so ne schmerzlindernde Salbe. Der Alex (der aus n Elisabeth) meinte über Telefonanalyse was von Schleimbeutelentzündung. Es ist jetzt auch schon n bißchen besser geworden aber eben nach wie vor noch da. 

Hattet Ihr auch schon mal sowas in der Art?
Was würdet Ihr machen? 
Besuch beim Doc? 
Kennt Ihr n guten hier in L.E.?
Erst mal gar nicht mehr fahren, bis der Schmerz ganz weg ist?
Dehnen , Streching , nur ganz leichte Runden drehen, weiterkühlen?

Gebt mir mal n Tip,

danke Gruß Andreas


----------



## SlideAM140 (2. Mai 2011)

Jepp, ich kenn das Problem, hab es aber nur nach vielen Kniebeugen. Mein Coach sagte, das es von einer Überbelastung kommen kann. Hab dann ne Woche leichtes Beintraining reingeschoben und dann war es wieder gut. Ich glaub aber ne Woche kein Training und kühlen würde mehr bringen. Ansonsten mal zu nem Sportmediziner gehen! Gute Besserung 
greatz Pat


----------



## wrangler89 (2. Mai 2011)

Hi,
hab das Problem seit meinem letzten Dachneubau- blöd rumgesprungen.....
Zum Doc oder zur Physio hat es zeitlich noch nicht gepasst. Aber wenn es schlimm ist- so komisch das klingt- fahr ich mit meinen Schonern, deren Polsterkern die Kniescheibe ganz gut umschließt- danach geht es wieder. Wenn ich ohne fahre oder auf der Arbeit lange sitze- siehe L.J.
Schätze mal- am Doc- Besuch komm ich nicht vorbei, obwohl es schon besser geworden ist.
Hoffe nur- das liegt nicht am Alter


----------



## Metrum (2. Mai 2011)

Bei Dir liegst mit Sicherheit am Alter! 
Aber ne Bandage kann nichts schaden und dann langsam wieder belasten.


----------



## GuyGood (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo, bin neu hier im Forum und hab bisher immer nur so mitgelesen. Da es hier ein extra Leipziger-Thread gibt, wollte ich aber mal Hallo sagen  Vielleicht fährt man mal irgendwann zusammen eine kleine Runde. Hab mein bike erstmal wieder fahrfähig gemacht und arbeite noch an meiner Ausdauer^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieberkay (4. Mai 2011)

moin moin wer hat denn heute nachmittag lust auf ne kleine runde 
nix anstrengedes da ich erst wieder fit werden muss und mein arm noch nicht so die kraft hat
gruß kay


----------



## Sandstone´05 (5. Mai 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Kann mir hier eigentlich einer ne F32 servicen oder muss ich die wohin schicken?
> Aber nicht dass sich jemand meldet der gerne mal in ne Gabel reinschauen und gucken will ob er es hinbekommt.



Schau doch mal bei Sven Bemmann (Radwelt-sport.de) in der Windorfer Str. vorbei. Dort hab ich erst vor kurzem meine Manitou warten lassen.
Die sind zwar kein offizieller Service Partner von Fox aber gut möglich das die sich da vielleicht auch ran trauen.

Ölwechsel kam 15 Euro und ich war recht zufrieden!


----------



## Metrum (5. Mai 2011)

Danke, dann guck ich da mal rum.


----------



## skyfer (6. Mai 2011)

@Steven: Hab die Topo Germany/Deutschland 2010 (v4)

Gruß


----------



## josch861131 (8. Mai 2011)

Sandstone´05 schrieb:


> Schau doch mal bei Sven Bemmann (Radwelt-sport.de) in der Windorfer Str. vorbei. Dort hab ich erst vor kurzem meine Manitou warten lassen.
> Die sind zwar kein offizieller Service Partner von Fox aber gut möglich das die sich da vielleicht auch ran trauen.
> 
> Ölwechsel kam 15 Euro und ich war recht zufrieden!



fox service geht nur bei toxoholic. der radladen baut die dir nur aus und schickt sie dort ein. wartezeiten betragen gerade rund 3 wochen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich bezweifle auch stark, dass bei einem Preis von 15 â¬ mehr getan wird, als als altes Ãl auszugieÃen und neues reinzuschÃ¼tten.


----------



## tom198 (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn mehr gemachr würde, wäre es ja auch kein reiner Ölwechsel mehr, sondern je nach Aufwand bereits ein (kleiner oder großer) Service


----------



## flexer911 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich suche ein gutes gebrauchtes Enduro/ Allmountain. Es sollte möglichst nicht über 1000 Euro teuer sein, und in der Rahmenhöhe "s" bis max. 16" ... Wäre gut, wenn es in der Nähe von Leipzig oder Zwickau stehen würde.
Schickt mir eure Vorschläge, wenn ihr mögt per PM.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. Mai 2011)

So einen Ãlwechsel kann man sich aber sparen. Der Dreck bleibt ja in der Gabel und scheuert fleiÃig weiter auf den Beschichungen und Dichtungen rum.

Hast Du schon mal in eine Gabel reingeguckt, die ca. einen Sommer im Einsatz war?


Es spricht nichts dagegen, regelmÃ¤Ãig SchmierÃ¶l nachzukippen. Allerdings muss eine Gabel, mindestens einmal im Jahr komplett gereinigt werden.

Zumal bei ner Manitou ohnehin nur etwa 16 ml SchmierÃ¶l pro Seite drin sind. Der Liter Ãl kostet etwa 15 â¬. Arbeitszeit betrÃ¤gt vielleicht 5 Minuten.

So ein Ãlwechsel ist einfach nur Nepp. 15 â¬ fÃ¼r die Katz.


----------



## Metrum (8. Mai 2011)

Hm, wenn den Service nur Toxo macht, was ich ja befürchtete, werden die Preise auch nicht so günstig sein.  Daher dachte ich ja es fuddelt vielleicht einer in seinem Keller an sowas rum, der Ahnung hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (9. Mai 2011)

Ist morgen mittag jemand mit am Hafen? Will mich etwas einrollen für den Ochsenkopf und manchmal ist ja doch besser es ist noch jemand dabei, der den Krankenwagen rufen kann....
Also evtl. bis morgen

Dietmar

www.dorgas.de


----------



## morph027 (9. Mai 2011)

Mittag ist schlecht für nicht-Schichtarbeitende Leute  Wann gehts zum OKO?

btw hab ich Ende Mai mal ne Woche Urlaub...Wollte mir mal den Geisskopf anschauen. Eventuell mit Osternohe oder Spicak verbunden. Ist noch nicht so fest.


----------



## LH_DJ (9. Mai 2011)

Bin Schichtarbeiter, drum hab ich auch mal in der Woche frei. OKO= Mittwoch


----------



## bikepunx (9. Mai 2011)

ich werd sicher morgen da sein wees aber no nich genau wann


----------



## Fekl (9. Mai 2011)

Und heute?^^


----------



## bikepunx (9. Mai 2011)

jo kann nich zurück schreiben wegens geld,fahr gleich los junge


----------



## Fekl (9. Mai 2011)

Oah was? Na dann mach ich auch gleich los. Lad dein Handy mal auf du doofe Zecke


----------



## tom198 (9. Mai 2011)

M.R. schrieb:


> Es spricht nichts dagegen, regelmÃ¤Ãig SchmierÃ¶l nachzukippen. Allerdings muss eine Gabel, mindestens einmal im Jahr komplett gereinigt werden.
> 
> Zumal bei ner Manitou ohnehin nur etwa 16 ml SchmierÃ¶l pro Seite drin sind. Der Liter Ãl kostet etwa 15 â¬. Arbeitszeit betrÃ¤gt vielleicht 5 Minuten.



In 5 Minuten hast du Werkzeug rausgesucht, das alte Ãl abgelassen (sofern offenes System), das Casting von den Standrohren entfernt, die Standrohre abgewischt, das Casting komplett und rÃ¼ckstandsfrei von innen gereinigt, (eine eventuell vorhandene Feder gereinigt), alles wieder zusammengebaut, neues Ãl eingefÃ¼llt (sofern offenes System), Funktion getestet und dein Arbeitsmaterial wieder gesÃ¤ubert und weggerÃ¤umt?

RESPEKT 
Ich hatte dafÃ¼r immer wesentlich lÃ¤nger gebraucht.

Ach ja, und wenn man einfach SchmierÃ¶l nachkippt, wo ja laut deiner Aussage nichts dagegen spricht, dann sollte man das alte auch gleich ablassen, sonst Federt die Gabel nÃ¤mlich irgendwann gar nicht mehr  Das nennt man dann Ã¼brigens Ãlwechsel


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. Mai 2011)

Du schreibst ziemlich widersprüchliches Zeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom198 (9. Mai 2011)

inwiefern?


----------



## Alpinestars1000 (9. Mai 2011)

lieberkay schrieb:


> moin moin wer hat denn heute nachmittag lust auf ne kleine runde
> nix anstrengedes da ich erst wieder fit werden muss und mein arm noch nicht so die kraft hat
> gruß kay



hey kay schade das du mich net gefragt hast


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. Mai 2011)

tom198 schrieb:


> inwiefern?



Lies Dir den Diskussionsverlauf doch mal durch. Dann kommst Du hoffentlich selbst drauf.

Mehr Zeit will ich hier nicht drauf verschwenden.


----------



## lieberkay (10. Mai 2011)

moin moin mädels und jungs 

würde gerne morgen abend ne schöne feierabend runde drehen wer hat lust mit zufahren


----------



## morph027 (13. Mai 2011)

Gute Idee, die Feierabendrunde im Gewitter


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (15. Mai 2011)

"Saubere Sache" da sind ja sogar noch ein paar Stellen die nicht Dreckig sind . Na jedenfalls viel Spaß beim Sauber machen, gehört ja dazu. Kenne solche Bilder von meinen Bike auch gut genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieberkay (17. Mai 2011)

moin jungs und mädels wer hat denn lust donnerstag ne schöne runde zu strampeln


----------



## morph027 (18. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag 18:30 am Mendebrunnen 

Konnte gestern nicht, hing zu lang auf Arbeit fest


----------



## lieberkay (18. Mai 2011)

moin moin wo ist der brunnen kenn mich inlpz noch nicht so gut aus


----------



## morph027 (18. Mai 2011)

Mitten auf dem Augustusplatz vor dem Gewandhaus


----------



## lieberkay (18. Mai 2011)

ja bin dann da 18.30 schaff ich


----------



## lieberkay (19. Mai 2011)

sorry muss absagen für heute!!!
bekomme meinen lenker im vorbau nicht fest der löst dich immer wieder
gruß kay


----------



## wildbiker (19. Mai 2011)

lieberkay schrieb:


> sorry muss absagen für heute!!!
> bekomme meinen lenker im vorbau nicht fest der löst dich immer wieder
> gruß kay



Falschen Durchmesser (Lenker/Vorbau) ? Denn da kanns nicht fest werden


----------



## lieberkay (19. Mai 2011)

scherzkeks mein oversize lenker passt schon in den votec vorbau aber die schrauben lösen sich.
war gerade bei little john und hab mir locktite auf die schrauben gemacht 
hoffe das funktioniert


----------



## wildbiker (19. Mai 2011)

Hm.. versteh ich trotzdem net...Die Schrauben lösen sich doch nicht so einfach... Kenns zumindest von keinem Vorbau (egal ob billig oder teuer)...


----------



## TAL (20. Mai 2011)

Ich kann das schon nachvollziehen. Aufgrund einer - wie auch immer gearteten - Abnutzung der Gewinde (vielleicht irgendwann mal nicht ganz richtig eingeschraubt), kommt es durch die Vibrationen beim Fahren einfach zur Lockerung.

Ich hatte gleiche Problematik mal bei eine Kurbel mit 4-Kantaufnahme - schon sehr lange her, da gab es Hollowtech noch gar nicht - und irgendwann löste sich die Kurbelschraube immer während der Fahrt. Festziehen nützte da nix, die wurde immer wieder locker. Kann mich aber erinnern, dass Locktite nix half. Mag sein, dass das aufgrund einer anderen Belastungsweise beim Vorbau eventuell anders ist. Probiers mal und gib hier mal Bescheid.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieberkay (20. Mai 2011)

moin moin also bis jetzt hat das mit locktite gehalten bin damit heute 30 km gefahren und noch alles fest

wer möchte tauschen brauche ne 160 scheibe mit is auf postmount adapter
und biete das gleiche als 203 an


----------



## Deleted 201159 (21. Mai 2011)

Hey Jungs,

ich bin vor gut 4 Wochen nach Leipzig gezogen und suche nun nette Strecken wo man mal ausgibig mit dem Rad auf Tour gehen kann.

Die Straßen und Gehwege mit der miesen Luft sind nicht wirklich meins.

Kennt jemand gute Wege bzw. Touren in Gohlis bzw. hinter Gohlis? 
Komme vom Land und bin da schöne, leere, gemütliche Straßen gewöhnt ;-)

Kennt da jemand was oder kann mir jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## lieberkay (21. Mai 2011)

hey moin moin wenn du lust und zeit hast können wir morgen ne schöne runde fahren 
mal schauen wer sich noch anschließt 
gruß kay


----------



## peh (21. Mai 2011)

mocede schrieb:


> suche nun nette Strecken wo man mal ausgibig mit dem Rad auf Tour gehen kann.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Kennt jemand gute Wege bzw. Touren in Gohlis bzw. hinter Gohlis?


Ausgiebige Touren in Gohlis? Da überschätzt Du die Größe des Viertels 

Schließ Dich doch den BDO-Touren an oder fahre sie selbst nach. Auch der Generator lädt immer mal wieder zu gemeinsamen Touren.

Selbst mal eine Anschlussfrage: Sind die BDO-Ausfahrten Querfeldeinrad-tauglich oder nur etwas für MTB?


----------



## Defiance (21. Mai 2011)

Mein Tipp wäre: Einfach machen. Nimm dir mal Google Earth und schau dir die Umgebung an. Grüne Flecken = Interessant. Ich weiß ja nicht genau was du fährst und wie weit. Zu viel erwarten darfst du leider auch nicht aber ringsherum gibt es schon ein paar Strecken die man fahren kann. Im Norden das Lindenthaler Wäldchen -  hin zur Schladitzer Bucht oder wenn du mehr Zeit einplanst bis hin zur Goitzsche. Mittendrin der Auenwald der immer wieder schön ist und weiter südlich halt die Bergbaugebiete mit einigen Trails.


----------



## Xooldman (21. Mai 2011)

@lieberkay

Wo trefft ihr euch morgen und viel wichtiger wie lang wird die Tour. Moechte da niemanden mit fehlender Kondition aergernn, wuerde mich aber gern mal ein paar Leuten anschliessen, von denen ich was lernen kann. Hab zwar ein tolles bike aber keine Ahnung. Das soll aber kein Dauerzustand sein.


----------



## lieberkay (22. Mai 2011)

@ Xooldman: moin moin wenn du dich anschließt sind wir zwei, und kondition is ne gute frage wer weiß schon wie gut der andere ist.
also 13 oder 14 uhr könnte ich an der sachsenbrücke sein und die tour kann man ja spontan entscheiden


----------



## Xooldman (22. Mai 2011)

Schaffe es erst gegen 16 Uhr?! Waere das noch OK?


----------



## lieberkay (22. Mai 2011)

sorry bin gerade wieder rein hab meine kleine runde fertig 
war ja übel gewitter angesagt fürn späten nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (22. Mai 2011)

@peh: ob die BDO Runden Cyclecross möglich sind hängt ja in erster Linie von deiner Fahrtechnick ab. An und für sich sind aber keine Cyclecrosser dabei. Fahrbar und möglich ist es aber allemal.


----------



## LH_DJ (22. Mai 2011)

​
Also der Ochsenkopf wird wohl nicht mein Lieblingsrevier, auch wenn es unten im Parcour passiert ist. Naja - mach ich halt ein paar Tage Pause. Dennoch schade, dass Bikejahr ging gut los.

www.dorgas.de


----------



## feliks (22. Mai 2011)

morgen nachmittag jemand im hafen? 
oder sonstige gravity-aktionen


----------



## Long John (22. Mai 2011)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> ​
> Also der Ochsenkopf wird wohl nicht mein Lieblingsrevier, auch wenn es unten im Parcour passiert ist. Naja - mach ich halt ein paar Tage Pause. Dennoch schade, dass Bikejahr ging gut los.
> 
> www.dorgas.de



Ach du scheiss........., Gute Besserung mein Lieber. Jetzt weißt du hoffentlich warum ich mich gegen den Enduro Wahnsinn - Entschieden habe. 
Obwohl das ja bei allem anderen auch passieren kann. Aber du bist ja nicht der erste von der LE Clique dem das beim Biken passiert ist.

Ich weiß noch wie sich das bei mir angefühlt hat. Ich will gar nicht dran denken. 
Lass den Kopf nicht hängen und ne schnelle baldige Genesung.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (22. Mai 2011)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> der Ochsenkopf


 ...hiermit "Gute Genesung!" an unseren Havaristen! Sehen uns bestimmt bald wieder! Waren erst gestern wieder am O-Kopf rocken


----------



## morph027 (23. Mai 2011)

@Felix: Narf...hab heut keine Zeit...

@LH_DJ: Screw it, Mist. Gute Besserung!

Bis morgen abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (24. Mai 2011)

@ LH_DJ

Das schaut ja nicht so gut aus. Auch von mir schnelle und Gute Besserung.


----------



## jussy0 (25. Mai 2011)

hallo

 bin auf der suche nach einem gebrauchtem mtb.

 eigentlich hardtail, aber vielleicht lass ich mich auch zu einem leichtem fully ueberreden.
 ich bin 26jahre alt,190cm lang, bei einer schrittlaenge von 89cm.
 was fuer eine rahmengroesse kommt da in etwa in frage?
 ich denke 19/20/21 zoll u 53-55cm?!
 wobei mir ein etwas kleinerer rahmen eher liegen wuerde.
 wiege 75kg.

 kann gern zehn jahre alt sein,
 muss nicht zeitkorrekt sein,
 muss nicht topgepfelgt sein,
 sollte einfach funktionieren,
 auf grosse marken lege ich auch nicht unbedingt wert,
 ein versandbike sollte es jedoch auch nicht unbedingt sein.
 gegen etwas stil habe ich nichts einzuwenden.

 gerne "nur "v-brakes,
 am liebsten stahl,aber absolut kein muss.
 federgabel wär von vorteil,aber kann man ja auch immer nachkaufen.

 ich moechte damit einfach nur fahren,fahren,fahren.
 stadt,land,fluss.
 leipzig und umgebung,wuerde damit auch oefter
in der stadt unterwegs sein.

 vor meiner etwa 5jaehrigen mtb pause fuhr ich als erstes ein
 damals hochwertiges mongoose,wurde leider geklaut,
 danach ein gary fisher kaitai, steht abgerockt seit mind. 5 jahren im keller.

 ausgeben moechte ich etwa 500 euro +-

 hab ich noch was vergessen?bei fragen bitte sagen!

 guckt bitte ma in eure tiefgaragen u uebervollen keller.

 danke,
 mfg


----------



## jussy0 (25. Mai 2011)

hallo ich nocheinmal,

das bike wurde sehr wahrscheinlich am we des 7/8tes 5ten in einer dunklen farbe in leipzig gruenau gesichtet

"hallo,
am wochenende des 24 - 27ten 09ten wurde aus einem abgeschlossenen keller in leipzig ein:

frisch neu aufgebautes und in mattem hellblau neulackiertes

  NICOLAI BMXTB von 2001 mit SCHWARZEM SCHRIFTZUG gestohlen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(serienauslieferung mit weissem schriftzug)

-Rahmennummer 023
-Vox Vanilla RLC 2010 
-Cris King Steuersatz 
-Syncros Bärentatzen rot 
-Race Face Kurbel - Diabolus X-Type 
-DT-Swiss (Hügi) Hinteradnabe - KlackKlack!"













infos,loesegeldforderungen oder kopfgeld bitte an mich per pm, oder sms 
0178 35 866 94

danke
mfg


----------



## Defiance (25. Mai 2011)

See im Tannenwald.


----------



## morph027 (26. Mai 2011)

Narf, sowas macht man doch nicht, das gehört in die Wohnung....

http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/le...200-euro/r-polizeiticker-leipzig-a-90375.html


----------



## dkc-live (27. Mai 2011)

wenn ich das lese... die fahnung blieb erfolglos...

ich hab denen bei meinem diebstahl gesagt wo ich es vermute... habe die mich vollgelappt, da können wir nicht grundlos hin und wenn sie anzeige erstatten könnten sie wegen verleumdung angezeigt werden... naja mir wars latz. hab ja ne versicherung.


----------



## tom198 (27. Mai 2011)

Der Neid in dieser Gesellschaft ist doch echt zum kotzen 
Wenn irgend so ein Spast ein teures Rad fahren will, soll er halt dafür arbeiten gehen oder bei Mutti betteln. Aber für's Klauen sollte man solchen Personen echt den Schädel einschlagen - unter Verweigerung jeglicher ärztlicher Behandlung danach.
just my 2 cents


----------



## wildbiker (27. Mai 2011)

tom198 schrieb:


> Der Neid in dieser Gesellschaft ist doch echt zum kotzen
> Wenn irgend so ein Spast ein teures Rad fahren will, soll er halt dafür arbeiten gehen oder bei Mutti betteln. Aber für's Klauen sollte man solchen Personen echt den Schädel einschlagen - unter Verweigerung jeglicher ärztlicher Behandlung danach.
> just my 2 cents



unterschreib...


----------



## Xooldman (28. Mai 2011)

Beine abschneiden waere vielleicht auch ne gute Loesung?! Immer wieder die gleiche Sch... Ich hoffe du hattest zumindezst eine ordentliche Hausrat, dann ist der Schmerz wenigstens nur temporaer.


----------



## wrangler89 (28. Mai 2011)

ja aber der Kreislauf bleibt immer der gleiche- Hausrat bezahlt (vorerst) und weil es immer häufiger wird (und auch die vers. Werte sich erhöhen) steigen dann mit der Zeit die Prämien. Am Ende ist wie überall in diesem Idiotensystem nur der Geschädigte der Ar...
Ich wart immer noch drauf, daß einmal der Tag kommt, wo ein Beklauter sein Zeug sieht und den Klauer in die Mangel nimmt.... Dann schreit die Justiz wieder laut nach Selbstjustiz- die Luschen, aber machen tun sie nix- außer den Klauer schützen.
Womit wir wieder am Anfang wären....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (28. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich jemand mit meinem Bike erwische, dann war das wahrscheinlich sein letzter Tag mit intakter Gesundheit. Mir doch wurst ob der mich anzeigt wenn er es denn noch kann. Gibt eh nur BewÃ¤hrung bin ja  nicht Vorbestaft  
Wer klaut muss damit rechnen das das auch mal in die Hose gehen kann und er ein paar auf die MÃ¼tze bekommt. So genanntes Berufsrisiko.
Und unsere Polizei hat ja eh "soviel" zu tun das Diebstahl kaum bearbeitet und Verfolgt wird. Aber wehe die klauen vom PolizeiprÃ¤sidenten die Karre. Da ist halb Sachsen unterwegs.
Wollte meine Bikes *extra* Versichern lassen aber fÃ¼r 400â¬ in Jahr plus 500â¬ SB na ja da muss ich aber noch nen menge Pullover Stricken.  Aber eigentlich Traurig das Leute die hart Arbeiten gehen auch noch bestraft werden.


----------



## peh (28. Mai 2011)

Ohne den denkbefreiten Machismo hier groß stören zu wollen, drei Randbemerkungen:


Bitte bedenkt vor dem "Schädel einschlagen", dass derjenige, der Euer Rad hat, es vielleicht einfach gutgläubig erworben hat. Fahrraddiebe klauen nicht nur für den Eigenbedarf ...
Falls Ihr tatsächlich den Dieb stellt, berücksichtigt bitte, dass Diebe auf Gegenwehr eingestellt sind. Klar, Ihr seid die Stärksten, Größten, Besten, aber manchmal doch nicht 
Im "Erfolgsfall" übersteigt das, was Ihr an Schmerzensgeld abzudrücken habt, schnell den Wert eines neuen, besseren Rads.


----------



## Le-crew (28. Mai 2011)

Du hast ja recht aber wer hat gesagt das ich mir die Hände Schmutzig mache?


----------



## R_o_B (28. Mai 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung wenn man jemanden auf der Straße sieht der das eigene Rad geklaut hat, oder vlei das von jmd hier im Forum, dann möglichst so schnell wie möglich hin und erstmal das Rad wieder holen..darüber dass man den Typ nun zusammenschlägt bis aufs letzte kann man sich ja nun streiten..
Aber bevor man die Bullen gerufen hat is der schonwieder weg..wichtig is find ich:gleich stellen. Oder vlei verfolgen und seine Adresse bestenfalls noch rauskriegen für die Anzeige..


----------



## Bill Tür (28. Mai 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Ohne den denkbefreiten Machismo hier groß stören zu wollen, drei Randbemerkungen:


Hast natürlich Recht, im Internet sind die meisten die Größten, Besten und Tollsten, ein kleiner Dämpfer kann da ganz gut tun.


peh schrieb:


> [*]Bitte bedenkt vor dem "Schädel einschlagen", dass derjenige, der Euer Rad hat, es vielleicht einfach gutgläubig erworben hat. Fahrraddiebe klauen nicht nur für den Eigenbedarf ...


"Gutgläubig" ist da wahrscheinlich der falsche Ausdruck, eher blauäugig, wenn man ein Gebrauchtrad aus dubioser Quelle kauft, sich keine Belege zeigen lässt und nicht anfragt, ob es eventuell geklaut wurde, zumal wir hier eher von hochwertigeren Rädern sprechen und nicht vom x-ten roten Mifa-Herrenrad. Stimmt natürlich, dass der neue Fahrer nicht gleich der Dieb gewesen sein muss.


peh schrieb:


> [*]Falls Ihr tatsächlich den Dieb stellt, berücksichtigt bitte, dass Diebe auf Gegenwehr eingestellt sind. Klar, Ihr seid die Stärksten, Größten, Besten, aber manchmal doch nicht


Glaubst du wirklich, dass der Dieb auf dem Rad sitzt und sich die ganze Zeit nach dem Ex-Besitzer umschaut, damit dieser ihm nicht... (hier eigene Gewaltfantasie einfügen)?


peh schrieb:


> [*]Im "Erfolgsfall" übersteigt das, was Ihr an Schmerzensgeld abzudrücken habt, schnell den Wert eines neuen, besseren Rads.


Ich glaube nicht, dass derjenige bei nicht lebensgefährlichen Verletzungen sich irgendwo melden wird, damit Ärger in die Wege geleitet wird. Man muss halt eine Grenze ziehen zwischen dem ideellen Wert des eigenen Rades und einem Menschenleben und da rechne ich gerne ein paar Blutergüsse mit meinem Rad gegen.

Mir blieb die ganze Schoße bisher zum Glück erspart. Zweimal haben sie sich umsonst am Granit X-Plus abgemüht und einmal mir vorm Zorro die Vorderlampe geklaut. Es geht nicht über anschließen an einem festen Gegenstand und eine eigene Garage. In dem Sinne hoffe ich, dass es bei euch allen auch so bleibt.

Martin


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (29. Mai 2011)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> "Gutgläubig" ist da wahrscheinlich der falsche Ausdruck, eher blauäugig, wenn man ein Gebrauchtrad aus dubioser Quelle kauft, sich keine Belege zeigen lässt und nicht anfragt, ob es eventuell geklaut wurde, zumal wir hier eher von hochwertigeren Rädern sprechen und nicht vom x-ten roten Mifa-Herrenrad. Stimmt natürlich, dass der neue Fahrer nicht gleich der Dieb gewesen sein muss.
> Martin



Da hast du wohl recht. Aber warum klaut mir dan jemand in der Nacht mein Uralt Diamand (Einkaufsrad) im Wert von 10 ?


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2011)

*Fetischismus* oder *Fetisch* (lat. _facticius_ nachgemacht, künstlich; franz. _fétiche_ Zauber(mittel)) bezeichnet:
 Verehrung bestimmter Gegenstände im Glauben an übernatürliche Eigenschaften

Kann sich dann nur um sowas handeln!


----------



## Alpinestars1000 (29. Mai 2011)

hey leute ..
wer bissel biken will heute am lindenauer hafen einfach hinkommen mit euren besten biks ich bin der mit dem grauen big hit und alpinestars klamotten


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2011)

grad zurück von der Riviera (Nähe Dolcedo) und etwas faden Trails, aber dafür schönem Frühling - hier ein paar 10sec-draufdrück-losrenn-draufspring-losfahr-grins-Selbstauslöserpics:

















(für Insider: Trikot auf Bild 1 beachten  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. Mai 2011)

Und wir haben uns schon gefragt, wo Du steckst.

Trikot sieht super aus ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2011)

hehe...
...in der Montur habe ich mich bei der Hitze aber nur einmal auf den Berg gewagt (also die DH Strecke war ich nicht, das ist nur die örtliche MotoX-Strecke).


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (29. Mai 2011)

Danke, jetzt hab ich dafür ne erklärung.


----------



## Metrum (29. Mai 2011)

Gern!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (29. Mai 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> für Insider: Trikot auf Bild 1 beachten  )


 haha, kenne ich doch ;-) Horrido!


----------



## kotcha (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ja nur sporadisch hier im Forum unterwegs, aber fleissiger Mitleser.

Kennt jemand die MTB Strecke südlich der B2 kurz vor Zwenkau? Nahe Flugplatz Zwenkau.

Da sind bissl versteckt gelegen so paar Dreckberge im Wald.

Grüße aus Leipzig
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (1. Juni 2011)

kotcha schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin ja nur sporadisch hier im Forum unterwegs, aber fleissiger Mitleser.
> 
> ...


Meins du die an der halde gröbern. Nen netter trail geht da fast bis böhlen. Teilw. Durch nen naturschutzgebiet.


----------



## kotcha (1. Juni 2011)

Die Halde Gröbern liegt weiter weg östlich der B2/95.

die Stelle, welche ich meiner liegt zwischen Flughafen Zwenkau und DOW Chemical.


----------



## Defiance (1. Juni 2011)

Kennt ihr Google Earth?


----------



## kotcha (1. Juni 2011)

war mir nicht sicher ob ich eine entsprechenden Link posten sollte..

Bildmitte:
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...9892,12.372065&spn=0.011832,0.042272&t=h&z=15


----------



## Long John (1. Juni 2011)

Also , die stelle kenn ich, und die Natur ist dort auch net schlecht. 
Nur als ich mir das letzte Mal da einen Weg durchsuchen wollte, kam mir einer vom Forstschutz direkt aus n Wald entgegen mit einen Jagdgewehr in der Hand.

Der meinte dann nicht gerade freundlich, das ich Ihm 1. gerad die Jagd versaut habe und was ich 2. auf Privatgelände zu suchen habe. Das ist mir dann schon anders geworden. Der hätt mir dann auch schön in den Rücken.........(oh GOTT, ich und meine kriminellen Phantasien, ich will gar nicht dran denken).........

Also ich fahr da jedenfalls nicht mehr hin. Die sind mir n bissel zu Wild West unterwegs die Ranger dort. Aber an und für sich ne coole Ecke.


----------



## kotcha (1. Juni 2011)

Das Privatwaldgeschwätz ist alles Unsinn, machen die Jäger aber gerne. Jagd ist für mich eh was anderes als mit dem Jepp in den Wald eiern, Wild anfüttern und dann schön mit Hilfe des Zielfernrohres vom Hochsitz aus abknallen. 

Wenn keine Leute in den Wald reinlatschen sollen, dann müssen sie halt einen Zaun drumrum bauen, alles andere zählt nicht.
Es stehen aber tatsächlich viele Hochsitze dort rum, die auch in Betrieb sind - was die Fahrzeugspuren beweisen.

Ich nehme an, das Gelände gehört dem Bergbau, aber es ist im E-Fall nicht hinreichend beschildert etc. Also fahr ich da wieder hin. 
Hab mir mal alte Meßtischblätter aus 1983 hergenommen:
Das Gelände gehört zum ehemaligen Tagebau Böhlen - die sogenannte Ostausfahrt des Tagebaues ist heute noch zu sehen. Ebenso sind noch zwei kleine Restsee am Südzipfel und direkt neben der B2 zu sehen. Letzterer wird im Moment saniert. An sonsten ist das Restloch vollständig verfüllt mit Abraum. Bauschutt, Müll und Aschen. Irgendwo soll auch noch eine Sondermülldeponie sein.

Die Hügelchen im Wald welche ich ausprobiert habe sind teilweise unbewachsen und sehen aus wie Reste von Aschedeponien oder sowas.
Jedenfalls sind die scheinbar noch durch Biker genutzt.

Wenn gewünscht kann ich eine Route einstellen.

Grüße


----------



## Metrum (1. Juni 2011)

Ja klar -stell mal ein!


----------



## kotcha (1. Juni 2011)

so, hier die google earth files.


----------



## Deleted 201159 (7. Juni 2011)

Zum Thema Radklau:

Ich hab letztens in der Bild (ja, ich schäme mich dafür) einen Artikel von einem 17jährigen gelesen, welcher zum Männertag mit seinem Hund und seinem 2.200 (Downhill-)Bike in Leipzig unterwegs war, als er von 2 oder 3 "Südländern" aufgehalten wurde.

Sie bedrohten in mit einem Messer, verlangten nach Fahrrad und Handy, traten den Hund kaputt und verschwanden dann mit dem Rad. Als der Junge wieder kam mit einem Kumpel und Polizei, fand er sein Rad zerkloppt in einem Gebüsch liegen... 

Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem alten, aber gutfahrbaren Rad, da mein Cube mir zu Schade ist, um es vor der Uni in Connewitz stehen zu lassen... jemand eine Idee wo ich was billiges herbekomme?

Zum Thema Radtour in Zwenkau:

Ich bin damals meist immer direkt von Zwenkau aus durch den Tagebau am Flugplatz vorbei bis nach Markkleeberg, einmal um den See und wieder Heim. War immer eine nette Runde. Je nach dem worauf du Lust hast, kannste dir deine Route selber spontan zusammen stellen. Von Asphalt über Schotter bis zu Wald- und Schlammwegen haste alles. Eigentlich eine recht nette Route.

Alternativ kannste auch einfach eine Runde fahren über den Radweg bis nach Groitzsch, durch ein paar Schleichwege am Ende von Groitzsch nach Großstolpen und dort dann weiter nach Lippendorf oder wo auch immer du hin möchtest.

Am besten einfach los fahren oder mal bei Googel Earth stöbern 

Noch etwas in eigener Sache:

Ich will im Sommer mal eine größere Tour mit meinem Rad zurück legen. Gerne ein paar Runden durch die Berge bzw. Hochland oder so.

Wie "plane" ich sowas? Gibt es Routen die ihr mir empfehlen könnt? Gibt es eine Art "Fahrrad-Reise-Führer" der einen Routen vorschlägt und vorstellt? 

Ich will keine Unsummen für Zug oder Übernachtung ausgeben, da ich das Geld nicht habe. Die Tour sollte ca. 1 Woche dauern. 
Zelt oder so wäre kein Problem, aber ich weiß nicht wo bzw. wie man sowas angeht...

Wäre cool wenn sich dazu mal einer melden könnte! 

LG


----------



## Tobybot (7. Juni 2011)

Zu krass

http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig...te-meinem-sohn-das-fahrrad-18195970.bild.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 201159 (7. Juni 2011)

Genau den Artikel meinte ich 
Hab ihn nur nicht gefunden...

Das krasse ist ja, dass die das Rad nur haben wollten, um es kaputt zu machen. Da steckt nicht mal Geldgier oder sowas dahinter, sondern lediglich blinder Hass.. grrr...


----------



## dkc-live (7. Juni 2011)

> Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem alten, aber gutfahrbaren Rad, da mein Cube mir zu Schade ist, um es vor der Uni in Connewitz stehen zu lassen... jemand eine Idee wo ich was billiges herbekomme?



gebrauchtradverkauf bei lucky bike auf der messe!

ne stunde vorher da sein und anstellen! bekommste ein stadtrad mit 7 gang nabenschaltung neuen bremsbelÃ¤gen und Ã¼berholt mit garantie fÃ¼r 80 â¬ (man sollte aber ahnung haben)

das mit der bild ist ist krass... aber die leipziger polizei kannste knicken.. 20% aufklÃ¤rungsquote... in dresden schaffen die 50%

hier in freiberg kann ich mein cannondale bedenkenlos 3 std vor der uni anschlieÃen.

leipzig ist in den letzten jahren ganzschÃ¶n den bach runter gegangen (gewisse viertel)


----------



## Defiance (7. Juni 2011)

Ansonsten Ebay Kleinanzeigen...


----------



## GuyGood (7. Juni 2011)

Krass, dass so ein Hund einfach abhaut. War wohl nicht gut trainiert 
Interessant auch die stümperhaftigkeit der Bild... 
unterm Bild


> Katrin S. am Donnerstag mit ihrem Sohn (15) und Familienhund Marley am Tatort im Rosental


und dann im Text





> *Alex S.* (17)*


 und 





> Katrin M. (40)


Ansonsten wundere ich mich nur, wieso hier niemand den Bike-Markt vorschlägt. Ok, für 80Euro da ein Stadtfahrrad (unter Sonstige) zu finden, na ja aber wieso kein älteres MTB?^^

----------------------------------------------------------

Achso, und nochmal was in eigener Sache, gibts Trial-Fahrer hier in Leipzig? Und falls ja, ich würde da gern mal Probefahren^^ (aus Neugier vor allem mal so ein 20", auch wenn ich da vielleicht zu groß für bin?) Hatte mal einen an der neuen Messe gesehen, aber seitdem nicht wieder. (Wollte auch nochmal im Trial-Part des Forums hier fragen, aber mach es erstmal hier  )


----------



## dkc-live (7. Juni 2011)

weil ältere mtbs cool sind.


----------



## Xooldman (7. Juni 2011)

Fährt noch jemand auf dem Scherbelberg herum? Ich treffe da immer nie jemanden an... ist auch recht dichter Bewuchs. Ich wollte den Profis mal beim Fahren zusehen...


----------



## peh (8. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> das mit der bild ist ist krass... aber die leipziger polizei kannste knicken.. 20% aufklärungsquote... in dresden schaffen die 50%


Quelle? Dass Dresden 50 Prozent der Fahrraddiebstähle aufklärt, glaube ich nicht. Dass Leipzig 20 Prozent aufklärt, glaube ich ebenfalls nicht. Die Zahlen müssten viel geringer sein.


dkc-live schrieb:


> hier in freiberg kann ich mein cannondale bedenkenlos 3 std vor der uni anschließen.


"bedenkenlos" nicht. Auch in Freiberg sind schon Räder geklaut worden  Und in Leipzig wird längst nicht jedes teure Rad geklaut. Vor der HTWK (die ist wohl gemeint, auch wenn es keine Uni ist) kann man auch gute Räder problemlos abstellen. Connewitz ist vermutlich eh stadtweit das sicherste Pflaster. Hier gibt's Demos, Randale und Streetart, aber kaum Diebstähle oder gar Überfälle.


dkc-live schrieb:


> leipzig ist in den letzten jahren ganzschön den bach runter gegangen (gewisse viertel)


Dafür hätte ich auch gern einen Beleg. In den 90er Jahren gab's hier organisierten Fahrraddiebstahl in großem Stil. Das ist meiner Ansicht nach deutlich zurückgegangen.


----------



## Le-crew (8. Juni 2011)

Krasse Geschichte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Ich glaub die waren nicht ganz glatt in der Birne. Wenn man sich dann  wehrt läuft man auch noch Gefahr als Politisch unkorrekt abgestempelt zu  werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich schütze mein Eigentum mit ensprechenden Mitteln , und wer was will muss dann eben mit dem Restrisiko leben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Basta

@xooldman komisch immer wenn ich dort bin ist dort die Hölle los. Neulich waren vielleicht 20 Leute dort und haben eine richtig geile Session gemacht. Sind aber eh immer die gleichen  die man dann auch 200km weiter regelmäßig  im Bikeparkt trifft. Am Besten ist du fährst am WE Nachmittags bei Sonnenschein hin.


----------



## TAL (8. Juni 2011)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Fährt noch jemand auf dem Scherbelberg herum?



Welchen Scherbelberg meinst du denn? Den hinter der Radrennbahn oder den zwischen Klärwerk Rosental und Auensee? Zu letzterem würde ich auch gern mal wieder in Gesellschaft fahren, ist auch direkt vor meiner Haustür (Waldstraßenviertel) und damit fix erreichbar.


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (8. Juni 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Quelle? Dass Dresden 50 Prozent der Fahrraddiebstähle aufklärt, glaube ich nicht. Dass Leipzig 20 Prozent aufklärt, glaube ich ebenfalls nicht. Die Zahlen müssten viel geringer sein.
> 
> wohnungseinbrüche. falsch formuliert. stand in der morgenpost oder freien presse.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## jussy0 (8. Juni 2011)

der huegel an der radrennbahn heisst wohl schotterberg nicht scherbelberg,
gerade erst letzes we gelernt :=)


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo in die Runde, 

als ich jetzt hier den Bericht von der "Bild Zeitung" lass, musste ich erst einmal Schlucken und war froh das ich saß. Denn das heftige ist das ich denjenigen kenne, bin selber schon mit Ihm gefahren und einige hier auch. Das mit dem Namen denke ich mal ist bewusst so von der Zeitung gewollt. Denn auch die Täter werden wohl Zeitung Lesen. Wenn solche "Leute" das überhaupt können. 

In erster Linie bin ich erst ein mal Froh das es den beiden gut geht. Ich hoffe das er bald wieder auf einen Bike sitzt und er in diesem Fall ohne Probleme dieses erstattet bekommt, denn er hatte sich so sehr auf das Bike gefreut und sein Erspartes dafür genommen. 

Muss mich mal mit Ihm in Verbindung setzten, denn das ist einfach zu Krass.


----------



## Xooldman (8. Juni 2011)

Wenn man solche Geschichten hört, könnt' man wirklich übellaunig werden und dies auf gewisse Südländer beziehen. Echt der Hammer was es so gibt. Jetzt muss man sich schon auf seinem Fahrrad fürchten. Da kann man ja nur beten, dass man nicht bald selbst mal gestoppt und nett nach der Übergabe des Fahrgeräts "gefragt" wird. 

@jussy0

.. ich meinte das Bergelchen in Großzschocher - Nähe Teilungswehr. Ist der Berg hinter der Rennbahn nicht der Fockeberg? Ich glaube wir brauchen eine Karte mit den korrekten Bezeichnungen unserer so zahlreichen Berge, sonst treffen sich drei Kammeraden alle auf dem Scherbelberg aber jeder ist allein


----------



## TAL (8. Juni 2011)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Ist der Berg hinter der Rennbahn nicht der Fockeberg?



Ich schrieb deswegen extra RADrennbahn. Das wird also das Ding in Großzschocher sein.


Grüße


----------



## Xooldman (8. Juni 2011)

ah ich Depp... ja lesen müsste man können. Ja genau den Berg meinte ich. Sorry...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpinestars1000 (8. Juni 2011)

Hey..
Mir haben sie es Bike geklaut 
Ein dynamics hardcor comp in weiß grau
marzocchi 66 gabel in weiß 
slx 10f gruppe 
Double trak felgen
wenn es jemand sieht oder weiß wo es rum fährt bitte anrufen under 03463836595 danke euch schonmal


----------



## wrangler89 (8. Juni 2011)

hi, also wenn Pfingsten jemanden die Langeweile ertappt, ich bin dann am Scherbelberg in Zschocher. Falls noch jemand will...


----------



## Metrum (8. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Hat noch jemand ne linke 4Kantkurbel in 170er Länge rumliegen? 
Silber wäre nett. Habe für das Kind meiner Freundin ein olles Ghost gekauft und als ich die Pedale wechseln wollte habe ich erkannt dass es da wirklich einer geschafft hat ne rechtes Pedal in den inken Arm zu würschen! 
Da geht nun nix mehr.


----------



## dkc-live (9. Juni 2011)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/kino-to-Polizeiaktion-gegen-Filmpiraten-1257486.html

bei leuten die einfach nur sachen verlinken scheint ja die leipziger polizei durchzugreifen... naja zeit scheinen sie ja zu haben.


----------



## ecoter77 (9. Juni 2011)

Frey schrieb:


> Hi peoples,
> ich suche mal ein paar Biker aus LE!
> Um eben nicht immer alleine trainieren zu müssen!
> Also gebt mal becheid!
> ...



Hi..wiir Sind Meistens an Den sonntagen In Leipzig Am scherbelberg im rosenthal oder am linde nauer haven 
Gruß Ecoter


----------



## ecoter77 (9. Juni 2011)

Ja,Das habe ich auch gelesen !
Den 17 Jährigen Habe ich am sonntag noch am lindenauer Haven mit seinem hund gesehen !
Und 1 tag danach haben sie ihm sein Bike geklaut ...
Das war ja an der strecke am scherbelberg !
Da würde ich lieber nur sammstag u sonntag hin gehen !
Weil am wochenende ist da auch was los !


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2011)

ecoter77 schrieb:


> Ja,Das habe ich auch gelesen !
> Den 17 Jährigen Habe ich am sonntag noch am lindenauer Haven mit seinem hund gesehen !
> Und 1 tag danach haben sie ihm sein Bike geklaut ...
> Das war ja an der strecke am scherbelberg !
> ...



Ich hab am Nahleberg noch nie "südländische Typen" gesehen, auch nicht werktags. Ich habe hier eigentlich noch nie Gruppen von "südländischen Typen" im Gelände herumlungern sehen - die lungern wenn überhaupt an der Eisenbahnstrasse rum. Oder bei mir auf der Baustelle, die faulen Säcke.

Die Story erscheint mir nicht schlüssig.....welcher Räuber klaut ein teures Rad und zerkloppt es dann? 
Was wollen Typen mit Klappmesser werktags dort in dieser abgelegenen Ecke? Warten bis einer mit dem Bike vorbeikommt - das stelle ich mir aber arg langweilig vor? 

Die Bild-Lokalredakteure die ich persönlich kannte waren schon vormittags besoffen. 
Der Bild habe ich noch nie geglaubt und werde es auch nie tun.


----------



## ecoter77 (9. Juni 2011)

Ja das kann sein !

Seht euch mal das viedeo an wenn ihr lust habt !
Ist am lindenauer Haven ;D
http://youtu.be/-Ua9xol6X0Y


----------



## Metrum (9. Juni 2011)

Hi!
Das mit der Kurbel hat sich erledigt, hatte doch noch eine alte Garnitur in der Garage rumliegen.
Die Geschichte mit den "südländischen Typen" kommt mir auch eigenartig vor und ich denke auch wenn jemand ein Rad zockt dann vertickt oder behält er es und macht es nicht kaputt! Und auch ich glaube nicht dass dort solche Leute rumlungern. Das mit dem Hund kommt mir auch nicht koscher vor. Ich hatte schon einige Hunde, verschiedenster "Bauarten" - aber da hätte mich nie einer im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (10. Juni 2011)

Warum soll es dort keine Südländer geben? Nur weil ihr noch keine gesehen habt?

Den Hintergrund dieser Typen kennt ihr doch überhaupt nicht. Wie könnt ihr behaupten das die Story nicht stimmt?
Ich mein es wurden schon genug Leute Sinnlos verdroschen, warum sollten die nicht einfach nur aus langeweile den Jungen das Fahrrad gezockt haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (10. Juni 2011)

Frenssn_lovesdh schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr behaupten das die Story nicht stimmt?


Weil es dann die erste Bildzeitungsgeschichte wäre, die wirklich stimmt?

Wenn ein Iraker in Leipzigs Innenstadt von vorbestraften Neonazis erstochen wird, dann geht die Polizei selbstredend nicht von einem fremdenfeindlichen Hintergrund aus. Bei Drogendelikten dagegen sehen Polizisten den Tätern direkt an, dass sie "offensichtlich Ausländer" sind. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie man so etwas ohne Blick in den Ausweis feststellen kann. Schließlich gibt es Deutsche mit jeder Hautfarbe und beinah jedweden Aussehens. Aber für Polizisten ist so etwas "offensichtlich".

Rund ums Nazizentrum Odermannstraße 8 kam es in den vergangenen Wochen immer wieder zu Gewalt seitens der Besucher. Aber hey, kein Thema für die Blöd. Anständige Deutsche machen schließlich das Gros der Leserschaft aus 

Was soll man von der Radklau-Geschichte halten, angesichts dieser Erzählmuster?


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2011)

hast du die texte gelesen? nicht die polizei sagt, dass es nicht fremdenfeindlich war sondern der verteidiger!

und zu dem offentsichtlich ausländer.. naja am alleecenter.. da hab ich mir selbst schon mehrfach das gedacht. wenn man in grünau zivi macht muss man am tag selbst in einigen ecken vorsichtig sein. wieviele kollegen damals angepöbelt und angegangen wurden, war echt nicht feierlich. hielt sich aber die waage zwischen pöbelleien mit dialekt und alkis vorm konsum.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juni 2011)

Frenssn_lovesdh schrieb:


> Warum soll es dort keine Südländer geben? Nur weil ihr noch keine gesehen habt?
> 
> Den Hintergrund dieser Typen kennt ihr doch überhaupt nicht. Wie könnt ihr behaupten das die Story nicht stimmt?
> Ich mein es wurden schon genug Leute Sinnlos verdroschen, warum sollten die nicht einfach nur aus langeweile den Jungen das Fahrrad gezockt haben?



Völlig richtig.

Es kann alles wahr sein, aber in dem Bild-Artikel geht es nicht um die Wahrheit, sondern um eine krasse Story die am Stammtisch gut ankommt.

Bild-Redaktuere würden für eine krasse Story ihre Schwiegermutter verkaufen.

Und den Nahleberg als NoGo Area unter der Woche zu betrachten fände ich etwas arg. Da ist Grünau weitaus gefährlicher.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juni 2011)

Ach, mal ein anderes Thema:

Hat einer von euch Helden mal den Sprung im Störmthaler mit Foto oder Video dokumentiert?
Ist ja ein gewaltiger Kicker.


----------



## morph027 (10. Juni 2011)

Hab ich den gestern übersehen?


----------



## bikepunx (10. Juni 2011)

Sprung im Störmthaler?wo.wie,was??


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juni 2011)

Wir sind mitten durch den Anlauf gefahren. Kurz bevor man wieder rausfährt geht der quer.

Mir kamen vor ein paar Wochen mal zwei mit Bighit und FF überm Arm auf dem Asphaltweg entgegen, die werden den wohl geschaufelt haben.


----------



## Defiance (10. Juni 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ach, mal ein anderes Thema:
> 
> Hat einer von euch Helden mal den Sprung im Störmthaler mit Foto oder Video dokumentiert?
> Ist ja ein gewaltiger Kicker.




Der Wurstzipfel ist da unterwegs, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.


----------



## peh (10. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> hast du die texte gelesen? nicht die polizei sagt, dass es nicht fremdenfeindlich war sondern der verteidiger!


Ich habe so ziemlich alles gelesen, was zu dem Fall Ã¶ffentlich geschrieben wurde. Ich schrieb nicht, dass die Polizei Fremdenfeindlichkeit als Motiv ausschlieÃt. Ich schrieb, dass die Polizei nach der Tat in ihren Ã¶ffentlichen Verlautbarungen nicht davon ausging, dass fremdenfeindliche Motive vorliegen, obwohl die Indizien deutlich waren. SpÃ¤ter sagte der Polizeisprecher durchaus, dass fremdenfeindliche Motive nicht ausgeschlossen werden kÃ¶nnten.


> In der Nacht des 23.10.2010, gegen 01:40 Uhr, kam es gegenÃ¼ber dem  Leipziger Hauptbahnhof, im âMÃ¼ller-Parkâ, zu einem TÃ¶tungsdelikt.
> Zwischen  einem 19-jÃ¤hrigen Iraker und zwei deutschen TatverdÃ¤chtigen (m 28/32  Jahre) kam es aus bisher unbekannten GrÃ¼nden zu einer verbalen und  nachfolgenden tÃ¤tlichen Auseinandersetzung. Dabei wurde der 19-JÃ¤hrige  mit einem Messer lebensbedrohlich verletzt, an dessen Folgen er, trotz  sofort eingeleiteter intensiver medizinischer Versorgung, gegen 15:00  Uhr im Krankenhaus verstarb. Im Zuge der sofort eingeleiteten  FahndungsmaÃnahmen konnten die beiden TatverdÃ¤chtigen unmittelbar nach  der Tat durch Polizeibeamte gestellt und vorlÃ¤ufig festgenommen werden.  Beide MÃ¤nner werden am morgigen Tag dem Ermittlungsrichter vorgefÃ¼hrt.  Die Kriminalpolizei ermittelt wegen des Verdachts des Totschlags.


Quelle: http://www.polizei.sachsen.de/pd_leipzig/5442.htm

Warum wird bei einem Drogendelikt betont, dass es "offensichtlich" von AuslÃ¤ndern begangen wurde? Bei offenkundigen Neonazis dagegen wird der Hintergrund der TÃ¤ter verschwiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepunx (10. Juni 2011)

möcht mich da mal dem peh anschliessen.achja bin ab 4 im hafen vielleicht hat ja wer lust


----------



## Le-crew (10. Juni 2011)

Defiance schrieb:


> Der Wurstzipfel ist da unterwegs, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.




Nee glaub ich nicht der Arbeitet doch wieder in Naumburg. Aber Süchtiger und kumpels bauen dort unten wie die Irren.  Muss mal schauen fahren dann kann ich euch mehr sagen


----------



## Suechtiger (10. Juni 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/36728

das ist von uns... bilder sind schon etwas betagt.. un es steht schon ein wenig mehr.. 
hatten aber jetzt bereits seit 4 wochen eine schaffenspause dort draußen
(befindet sich auf der halbinsel vom störmthäler.. unsere früheren bauwerke nahe des parkplatzes von güldengossa wurden ja letztes jahr anfang august gewalzt)

allerdings bevorzug ich jetzt lieber die wochenendtouren in nahegelegene bikeparks anstatts stundenlang bei hitze selbst zu schaufeln un zu schippen... 

gruß in die runde!


----------



## Le-crew (10. Juni 2011)

Moin Christian

Schicker Spot. Klar ist geiler sich nicht jeden Tag zum Robert zu machen und dann kommt ein Knaller und reißt alles wieder ab.
Wo fahrt ihr immer hin? .Sind eigentlich immer in Hahnenklee gewesen .Frank hats dort letzte Woche Ordentlich zerlegt. (Hoffe es geht langsam wieder) Wollten jetzt mal über Pfingsten in nen Park. Hast du mal was von Marco gehört? Bei ihm solls ja auch geile Trails geben.


----------



## lieberkay (11. Juni 2011)

moin moin jungs und mädels 
wer von euch braucht noch ne rock shox tora 318 solo air mit motion control und lenkerbedienung top zustand
nen fox rp2 dämpfer 190 einbaulänge 
und nen fsa semi intigratet steuersatz
gruß kay


----------



## wrangler89 (12. Juni 2011)

Hi,
wenn morgen jemand Lust hat, mit den Scherbelberg in Zschocher runter zu schreddern, sind ab ca. 14.00 Uhr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironpaul (13. Juni 2011)

hi zusammen,
hab vor ner guten woche am müllberg auf dem mittleren streckenabschnitt in dem wäldchen in der steilkurve ein radwerkzeug mit einer speziellen farbe gefunden. wer es vermisst und mir die korrekte farbe nennt kann es natürlich wiederhaben  
einfach mail an mich und wir machen mal ne übergabe.


----------



## Deleted 186101 (14. Juni 2011)

Hi,

War neulich auf den Hohburger Bergen unterwegs. War nett. War aber sehr erstaunt, da werden Strecken gebaut was das Zeug hält. Sahen echt nett aus.
Vielleicht jemand von hier? Vielleicht für jemand interessant?
crego


----------



## SirAuron (15. Juni 2011)

Moin,

bin erst seit ca. einem Jahr hier in L und wurde von ein paar Leuten, die ich so auf meinen Ausflügen getroffen habe, auf dieses Forum aufmerksam gemacht. Ein paar von euch habe ich vlt. schon im Lindenauer Hafen oder auf dem "Müllberg" getroffen. Die Strecke auf dem "Müllberg" ist echt geil, da ist ja auch immer etwas los, nur eigentlich blöd wenn man hier keinen so Recht kennt. Ich selbst fahre ein schwarzes Cube AMS 125, vlt. hat mich ja auch der ein oder andere von euch schon einmal gesehen. Na vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja sagen wer denn so am "Müllberg" oder am Lindenauer Hafen rumfährt, einfach um mal ein wenig die Leute hier kennen zu lernen und sicher auch um sich mal das ein oder andere in Sachen Fahrtechnik abschauen zu können.  

Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch noch ein paar Tips wo man hier noch gute Strecken findet am Scherpelberg im Rosenthal und Fockeberg war ich auch schon unterwegs. Und auch schon ne Menge rund um die Seen im Süden von L, also Cossi (Neue Harth) / Zwenkauer und Störmthaler. Was ich mir noch anschauen will ist der "Scherpelberg" / Halde in der Nähe von der Radrennbahn in Großzochern, da soll es ja auch ein bisschen was geben!?


----------



## SirAuron (16. Juni 2011)

Hey, 

echt schade das hier keiner antwortet, hätte gern ein paar von euch mal kennengelernt! Würde auch gern ein bisschen an der Strecke (Müllberg) mitarbeiten, da sie ja wohl Ende letzten jahres ein wenig forciert zurückgebaut worden ist. Ne Idee fürn kleinen Anlieger hätte ich schon.  Na vlt. meldet sich ja noch jemand, würde mich freuen.

P.S. Sry für den "Doppelpost".


----------



## Defiance (16. Juni 2011)

Einfach hingehen und die Leute ansprechen. Sind alle nett und eine Arbeitskraft werden sie nicht wegschicken.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2011)

Oder einfach mal zur BDO Runde kommen.


----------



## morph027 (17. Juni 2011)

Jop...immer gut  Seid ihr gestern unterwegs gewesen? Mich hat das Regenradar abgetörnt


----------



## SirAuron (17. Juni 2011)

> Oder einfach mal zur BDO Runde kommen.



Wann ist die denn nun eigentlich, das letzte mal als ich im BDO war konnte mir das keiner so recht sagen. Auf der Seite vom cyclecollege war ja etwas von Dienstag und Donnerstags die Rede. Wobei der Kollege vom BDO meinte das Donnerstag eigentlich nicht gefahren wird oder das da nur die Mädels ne Runde fahren. Das war alles doch recht verwirrend!


----------



## morph027 (17. Juni 2011)

Dienstag 18:00 vorm BDO
Donnerstag 18:30 am Mendebrunnen


----------



## ironpaul (17. Juni 2011)

dienstags um 18 uhr vorm bdo und donnerstags auch für die herren um 18:30 am augustutplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Jop...immer gut  Seid ihr gestern unterwegs gewesen? Mich hat das Regenradar abgetÃ¶rnt



Ja, hat ja nicht geregnet, oder? 
Maurice sein iApp sei Dank waren wir guten Mutes. 



> Wann ist die denn nun eigentlich, das letzte mal als ich im BDO war konnte mir das keiner so recht sagen. Auf der Seite vom cyclecollege war ja etwas von Dienstag und Donnerstags die Rede. Wobei der Kollege vom BDO meinte das Donnerstag eigentlich nicht gefahren wird oder das da nur die MÃ¤dels ne Runde fahren. Das war alles doch recht verwirrend!



Ja die haben keinen Plan da. 
Wenn du die MÃ¤dels Runde mitfahren willst, solltest du ein MÃ¤dchen sein und dann einfach @*Yvi* fragen, wann sie fahren. 

Ansonsten ist nÃ¤chsten Dienstag BDO Grillrunde, da fÃ¤hrt zusÃ¤tzlich @*Yvi* um 18:45 MÃ¤delsrunde und Jens eine Extra Runde um 19:30. 
5 â¬ fÃ¼r Bier und Grillgut sind vorher zu entrichten, Grillen ist ab 21:30 !


----------



## SirAuron (17. Juni 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn du die Mädels Runde mitfahren willst, solltest du ein Mädchen sein und dann einfach @*Yvi* fragen, wann sie fahren.
> 
> Ansonsten ist nächsten Dienstag BDO Grillrunde, da fährt zusätzlich @*Yvi* um 18:45 Mädelsrunde und Jens eine Extra Runde um 19:30.
> 5  für Bier und Grillgut sind vorher zu entrichten, Grillen ist ab 21:30 !



Schade Schade, nächste Woche bin ich leider nicht im Lande. Aber gut dann werde ich übernächste Woche Dienstag mal der Runde beitreten.

P.S. Bis denne und Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Schnitte (20. Juni 2011)

hat jmd. ne Ahnung wie es zurzeit in Rochlitz ausschaut mit fahren ? bzgl. Pflanzenwuchs...


----------



## ironpaul (21. Juni 2011)

was geht denn in rochlitz generell so? war da noch nie...


----------



## _Simon_ (21. Juni 2011)

Moin ihr Leipziger(innen)!
Ich vertrete hier im Forum zur Zeit eine sehr junge MTB-Truppe die so langsam Leipzigs kleine (Home-) Trails usw. erkundet.
Wir waren bis jetzt nur ein paar mal am Müllberg und am Samstag auch am Lindenauer Hafen, von dem wir sehr positiv überrascht waren! Nach ca einer Stunde jedoch wurden ein paar, unten an der Strecke campierende Jugendliche, aus sichtbar sozial schwachem Umfeld ( Assis im Prinzip...) auf uns aufmerksam und weil einer von ihnen anscheinend ein neues Rad ganz gut gebrauchen konnte bewarfen sie uns erst mit Steinen und 'hielten' dann einen von uns fest um ihn mit ihren (''Schnitz-'') Messern zu bedrohen, derjenige rief uns sofort an und als wir ankamen standen die dort zu 7. mitm Messer (wir waren 6, nur halt ohne Messer). Nun ja einige interne Diskussionen, und Vernunft eines älteren, ihrerseits später beschlossen sie das wir allesamt ''scheiß Räder'' hatten ( Keine BMX^^) und verzogen sich zu ihren Zelten.
Danach hatten wir wenig Lust an diesem Tag am Hafen weiter zu fahren und fragten uns ob sowas öfter vorkommt?
Nun ja ich würd mich mal über eure Rückmeldung freuen


----------



## ironpaul (21. Juni 2011)

was die zelten da??? was isn da los! dann kann man ja direkt die polizei rufen und sie allesamt abtransportieren lassen...


----------



## _Simon_ (21. Juni 2011)

ironpaul schrieb:


> was die zelten da??? was isn da los! dann kann man ja direkt die polizei rufen und sie allesamt abtransportieren lassen...



Ja witziger Weise kam uns die Polizei auch entgegen als wir wieder zu dieser Tankstelle gefahren sind und ist da abgebogen, hatten aber keine Lust da noch eine halbe Stunde zu warte, und zurück zufahren um zu gaffen


----------



## Le-crew (21. Juni 2011)

Typisch Minderbemittelte Randgruppe. Ist mir Neu das solche "Assis" so Leute hier in LE anmachen. Da Bettelt wohl jemand um Dresche  
Schon Traurig was in machen Erbsenhirnen vorgeht

Ach Rochlitz war ich schon 1,5 jahre nicht mehr. Müsste da mal wieder hin nur sind wir das letzte mal von so nem bekloppten Förster verjagt worden der meinte " Ich hab nix wenn ihr hier Fahrt aber meine Buchensätzlinge hier überall werden zerstört". Hä wir sind doch nur auf der Strecke fahren der muss auch denken ich buddel mir aller 10 min ne neue Line. Sonst ist das ganz Schick dort am besten am WE wenn viel los ist ( Spaziergänger) die Treppen runterdroppen und hinter dem Busch in der Line verschwinden. Ratlose Gesichter Vorprogrammiert.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juni 2011)

_Simon_ schrieb:


> ....
> Danach hatten wir wenig Lust an diesem Tag am Hafen weiter zu fahren und fragten uns ob sowas öfter vorkommt?
> Nun ja ich würd mich mal über eure Rückmeldung freuen ..



Der Hafen (und auch die Schönauer Lachen) war auch Mitte der 90er schon ab und an von merkwürdigen Gestalten besucht, ich kann mich erinnern, dass es da oftmals wie auf einem Campingplatz aussah; das bringt wohl die Nähe zu Grünau mit sich.

Ich habe dann damals auch bei Dämmerung etc. schon mal lieber einen Bogen um den Hafen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esb315 (21. Juni 2011)

Moin alle. 
Könnt ihr mir nen Tip geben wo ich hier in Leipzig Radklamotten kaufen kann. Im BDO ist ja nicht so die grosse Auswahl. Besonders bei Schuhen für Flats.


----------



## Defiance (21. Juni 2011)

esb315 schrieb:


> Moin alle.
> Könnt ihr mir nen Tip geben wo ich hier in Leipzig Radklamotten kaufen kann. Im BDO ist ja nicht so die grosse Auswahl. Besonders bei Schuhen für Flats.



Auch wenn's doof klingt, fahr mal zum Stadler. Gerade bei Schuhen haben die echt gut Preise.


----------



## _Simon_ (21. Juni 2011)

Gibts denn hier in der Nähe von LE noch Alternativen? ( außer dem Müllberg )


----------



## bikepunx (21. Juni 2011)

also ich war schon gefühlte 1000 mal im hafen un mir ist da sowas noch nie vorgekommen .vielleicht mein abschreckendes aussehen ^^war letztens mal wieder da und bissel geknickt da meine gebauten kicker absolut im arsch waren aber das ja da dauer zustandt.hätte an eure stelle sofort die bullen geholt ,hallo mit nem messer bedroht gehts noch?könn uns ja ma dort treffn?in rochlitz war ich letztes jahr hab aber 2 gute kumpels die dort wohnen und auch fahren.deswegen weis ich das wieder gut was gebaut wurde halt bissel versteckt.


----------



## bikepunx (21. Juni 2011)

achja hat wer noch ne halbschale in l-xl für mich ?


----------



## _Simon_ (21. Juni 2011)

Naja wir sind im durchschnitt 15 Jahre jung, also nicht ganz so bedrohlich ;D
Ja klar, können uns gerne mal treffen, würden auch beim bauen helfen, nur mit Spaten usw mitbringen ist schlecht da wir fast alle im Süden wohnen...

Man sieht sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironpaul (21. Juni 2011)

dann gehört wohl jetzt ne ordentliche wumme mit ins standard-gepäck für ne hafen-tour !?


----------



## _Simon_ (21. Juni 2011)

bikepunx schrieb:


> hätte an eure stelle sofort die bullen geholt ,hallo mit nem messer bedroht gehts noch?.



Bei sowas kleinem lohnt sich eine Anzeige meiner Meinung nach nicht, hat man nur mehr Stress und die im besten Fall ein paar Sozialstunden.


----------



## _Simon_ (21. Juni 2011)

ironpaul schrieb:


> dann gehört wohl jetzt ne ordentliche wumme mit ins standard-gepäck für ne hafen-tour !?



Ne Axt!


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (21. Juni 2011)

Na Toll, erst wird einer zu Himmelfahrt am Müllberg Bedroht und sein Bike Demoliert, nun auch noch eine Gruppe im Hafen. Wo führt das noch hin. Da kann man sich nur in großer Anzahl an Bikern treffen und dann solche "Randgruppen" klein aussehen zu lassen. Wobei ich aber Denke das dies wohl eine Ausnahme war, und auch bleiben wird. Ansonsten hilft wirklich nur mal in gesammelter Mannschaft dort zu stehen oder wie schon geschrieben wurde, die Polizei zu rufen. Aber ob die sich dann damit beschäftigen ist die andere Sache. Am Ende heben die auch nur den Finger und sagen die üblichen Worte zu denen.


----------



## ironpaul (21. Juni 2011)

_Simon_ schrieb:


> Ne Axt!



ne kleine axt und ne klappschaufel hab ich eh immer dabei ;-)
a propos: es steht ein schöner neuer großer kicker am fockeberg gleich an dem trailende der am anfang des forstwegs links schräg runterkommt. ich hab natürlich üüüberhaupt keine idee wer den da hingebaut haben könnte 
könnt ihn ja mal ausprobieren, muss man bissl schräg anfahren und schräg drüberspringen sonst gibts baum- oder brennessel-kontakt


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2011)

bikepunx schrieb:


> achja hat wer noch ne halbschale in l-xl für mich ?



Wirst doch noch 15.- für eine neue Murmel übrig haben?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=1891&SortBy=Price

Der Bell Faction fällt in L SEHR groß aus.


----------



## bikepunx (22. Juni 2011)

jo klar den hatt ich mir auch schon bestellt nur das dhl verpeilt hatte mir nen abholzettel in briefkasten zu stecken un der helm deswegen zurück geschickt wurde.und immer wenn ich jetzt bei chainreaction bezahlen will gibts probleme mit paypal das nervt halt


----------



## Long John (22. Juni 2011)

Hab am Freitag frei, jmd lust auf ne ausgedehntere Tour Richtung Steinbrüche oder Ähnlichem. Kriebstein wär auch ne Sache. Könnte man ja zur Donnerstags Runde mal noch n  Palaver Bla Bla machen.


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juni 2011)

wenn ihr kriebstein fahrt könnt ihr ja ne pm schicken wann und wo ihr losfahrt an der kriebstein. vielleich komm ich rum.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2011)

Es war Sonntag 10.Juli angedacht, ist aber noch nicht fest. 
Start ist wenn dann in Töpeln, damit es sich auch lohnt  .

Freitag hatte ich auf Anregung von @rOckZ  an Thale Trails gedacht, ich muss aber vorher noch kurz auf die Baustelle und ich weiss auch noch nicht ob überhaupt. Steinbrüche Runde ist mir zu langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Simon_ (22. Juni 2011)

ironpaul schrieb:


> es steht ein schöner neuer großer kicker am fockeberg gleich an dem trailende der am anfang des forstwegs links schräg runterkommt. ich hab natürlich üüüberhaupt keine idee wer den da hingebaut haben könnte
> könnt ihn ja mal ausprobieren, muss man bissl schräg anfahren und schräg drüberspringen sonst gibts baum- oder brennessel-kontakt



Waren heute mal da und haben es uns angeschaut ( im strömendem Regen )
Der ist ja ganz ordentlich! Bzw. war denn: entweder die Stämme wurden rausgeschwemmt oder die hat jmd rausgerissen, was jeden Falls nicht mehr all
zu viel von übrig
Sind dann einfach bisl die Steine daneben gesprungen....
Achja ihr solltet wissen das wir nur Anfänger sind und alle Hardtails haben, d.h. der Kicker wäre eh nicht in Frage gekommen


----------



## morph027 (22. Juni 2011)

Am 10. komm ich gerade aus Saalbach wieder...schade. Freitag werd ich wohl nur ne kleine Runde drehen, am Samstag ist ja Mad East Enduro. However, bis morgen.


----------



## Defiance (22. Juni 2011)

War einer von euch heute Nachmittag im Lindenthaler Wäldchen unterwegs?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2011)

Ich dachte das ist immer noch abgesoffen?


----------



## Defiance (22. Juni 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich dachte das ist immer noch abgesoffen?




Ist es, mehr oder weniger. Ich war heute laufen und da waren 2 Jungs am Start die es trotzdem versucht haben. 

Mal so richtig Dirt-Jump, vom Kicker direkt in den Schlamm.


----------



## _Simon_ (22. Juni 2011)

Defiance schrieb:


> Ist es, mehr oder weniger. Ich war heute laufen und da waren 2 Jungs am Start die es trotzdem versucht haben.
> 
> Mal so richtig Dirt-Jump, vom Kicker direkt in den Schlamm.



Wann & wo warst du laufen?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2011)

Defiance schrieb:


> Ist es, mehr oder weniger. Ich war heute laufen und da waren 2 Jungs am Start die es trotzdem versucht haben.
> 
> Mal so richtig Dirt-Jump, vom Kicker direkt in den Schlamm.



Klingt verlockend  
 - ich hatte nur gestern abend die drei am Müllberg nach dem Schauer gesehen, da dachte ich auch schon, ob die wohl trocken und sauber bleiben ...
Der Grip auf den Trails nach den Schauern ist aber phänomenal. Macht Laune!


----------



## Defiance (22. Juni 2011)

_Simon_ schrieb:


> Wann & wo warst du laufen?




Muss gegen 15.00 Uhr gewesen sein, durchs Lindenthaler Wäldchen eben...


----------



## ironpaul (22. Juni 2011)

_Simon_ schrieb:


> Waren heute mal da und haben es uns angeschaut ( im strömendem Regen )
> Der ist ja ganz ordentlich! Bzw. war denn: entweder die Stämme wurden rausgeschwemmt oder die hat jmd rausgerissen, was jeden Falls nicht mehr all
> zu viel von übrig
> Sind dann einfach bisl die Steine daneben gesprungen....
> Achja ihr solltet wissen das wir nur Anfänger sind und alle Hardtails haben, d.h. der Kicker wäre eh nicht in Frage gekommen



rausgeschwemmt kann nich sein, war alles bombenfest und solide gebaut! dann hats wohl jemand zerlegt, schade. hab mich aber trotzdem gefreut das er über nen monat lang stand. ist halt doch ne sehr hoch frequentierte stelle und daher auch genug leute unterwegs die das totaaaal uuuunmöglich finden wie die jungen leute da so brutaaaal durch den wald flitzen 

naja was solls, der nächste neue trail am focke is bereits in arbeit, mit bissl anliegern und stufen und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Simon_ (22. Juni 2011)

ironpaul schrieb:


> naja was solls, der nächste neue trail am focke is bereits in arbeit, mit bissl anliegern und stufen und so



Sag bescheid dann helfen wir


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (22. Juni 2011)

Wenn Jemand Lust und Laune haben sollte, ich und zwei hier aus dem Forum sind Morgen (Donnerstag) im Lindenauer Hafen. Werden wohl so ab ca. 14 - 15 Uhr dort sein.


----------



## ironpaul (22. Juni 2011)

_Simon_ schrieb:


> Sag bescheid dann helfen wir



danke für das angebot.
werd evtl darauf zurückkommen. hab zur zeit nur sehr viel streß und werd 
keine zeit haben am fockeberg rumzubuddeln. eher im juli dann wieder. bin noch auf der suche nach holzabfällen, also latten und balken und so kram um bissl was northshore-mäßiges zusammennageln zu können. wenn jemand nen tip hat immer her damit


----------



## Fekl (24. Juni 2011)

Moin Leute, heute ist ja mal wieder durchwachsenes Wetter - wie immer die letzten Tage. Da lohnt es sich für mich nicht immer durch die ganze Stadt richtung Hafen zu eiern. Kennt jemand vllt noch coole Spots im Südosten oder Osten/Süden? Irgendwas im Wald Gebautes, Dirts oder so?!


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juni 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es war Sonntag 10.Juli angedacht, ist aber noch nicht fest.
> Start ist wenn dann in Töpeln, damit es sich auch lohnt  .
> 
> Freitag hatte ich auf Anregung von @rOckZ  an Thale Trails gedacht, ich muss aber vorher noch kurz auf die Baustelle und ich weiss auch noch nicht ob überhaupt. Steinbrüche Runde ist mir zu langweilig.



klingt gut, sag nochmal bescheid. das we wollt ich sowiso in leipzig sein. wir würden dann zur talsperre kommen.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> klingt gut, sag nochmal bescheid. das we wollt ich sowiso in leipzig sein. wir würden dann zur talsperre kommen.



Start ist 10:00 oder 11:00 in *Töpeln,* das kläre ich noch. Wir fahren aber auf jeden Fall ausser es regnet Hunde und Katzen. 

An der Talsperre kommen wir irgendwann vorbei, ja. Fahrtdauer insgesamt um die 7h brutto (ich weiss, das schafft man auch in 4,5h, aber die Erfahrung hat es gezeigt, dass...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (24. Juni 2011)

wieviel kilometer? die runde um die sperre dauert ja nur 2 std.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wieviel kilometer? die runde um die sperre dauert ja nur 2 std.



50km  ...







Beim ersten Mal haben wir glaub 3.5h gebraucht (mit Arne), letztes Mal 7.5h (mit unterwegs auf Nachzügler warten, ausgiebig Fresspause, Fotoposen mit 8 Leuten usw...).


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juni 2011)

ahh ok. unsere runde ist nur halb so lang XD


----------



## peh (24. Juni 2011)

Fekl schrieb:


> coole Spots im Südosten


Das Ding *hier* hat Potential. Gebaut ist da aber nichts, glaube ich.


----------



## Fekl (24. Juni 2011)

Hm, ist da n Hügel oder so? Wieso meinste is da Potential?


----------



## ironpaul (24. Juni 2011)

ja das isn hügel, warn da letzte woche mit der bdo-runde. etwas links von dem grünen pfeil is so ne senke, wie ne natur-pipe, da kann man mit speed reinheizen und auf der gegenseite raushüpfen. ansonsten is glaub mix gebaut. aber was ncih is kann ja noch werden. zum bauen is da schon etwas potential, müssten sich das gelände nochmal genauer anschaun wo man was machen kann und ob genug holz etv rumliegt mit dem man arbeiten kann. ansonsten kennste im süden bestimmt schon fockeberg und den `scherbelberg` aka halde großzschocher, da gibts fette drops, anlieger, gaps und kicker. da wird zur zeit auch aktiv gebaut.


----------



## peh (24. Juni 2011)

ironpaul hat alles gesagt, netter Scherbelberg, oben mit einer Kuhle. Ich bin da nur mit dem Querfeldeinrad, fahr einfach mal vorbei, dürfte ja nicht so weit sein.


----------



## ironpaul (24. Juni 2011)

dreh heut abend um 8 ne kleine feierabendrunde am fockeberg. und unten auf dem platz hinter der schranke wo die ganzen zersägten baumstämme rumliegen hab ich ne provisorische schanze hingestellt, kann man schön drüberheizen und gut 3-4 meter springen. wer lust hat kommt vorbei und springt mit


----------



## Fekl (24. Juni 2011)

Scherbelberg?^^ Ich wohn in Stötteritz und will nich so weit düsen. Wo genau isn der? Fockeberg war ich auch noch nie...muss man sich mal anschauen.


----------



## ironpaul (24. Juni 2011)

von stötteritz aus einfach über semmelweißstr/kurt-eisner durch die südvorstadt fahren und dann kreuzt du die fockestraße, die fährst links rein und dann gehts nach 200m auf der rechten seite den berg hoch. zum scherbelberg genauso (oder entlang der b2) und auf der kurt-eisner dann weiter, heißt dann schleußiger weg. weiter zum elsterkanal am auewald, stadtauswärts auf der rechten uferseite gen süden fahren und dann is der direkt rechts, allerdigns bissl eingemauert durch das ganze kleingärntner-vereins-gelände-labyrinth. schleichweg geht an der zugbrücke entlang und am nebenfluß-ufer auf nem trail den berg hoch. 
kann man ja auch mal zusammen in angriff nehmen. ich fahr vermutlich das nächste mal am montag und/oder donnerstag wieder fockeberg und evtl auch scherbelberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrique1980 (25. Juni 2011)

Fockeberg macht schon Laune. Hat heut n bissel Langeweile und war au s erste mal dort  oben. So für zwischendurch isser echt net schlecht.

War über die kleinen aber feinen Trails sehr positiv überrascht

@ ironpaul, schöne kleene Rampe, die du da gebastelt hast. Um drüber zu hübfen bin ich extra 3 mal mehr n Berg hochgestampelt 

Kann bei der eurer BDO Runde eigentlich jeder mitfahren?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juni 2011)

Ja.
Helm !
Bald brauchts auch wieder Licht  ....


----------



## Enrique1980 (25. Juni 2011)

Echt? Na spitze. 
Na klar, Helm is Pflicht

Was fahrt ihr für Strecken bzw. wie anspruchsvoll sind se?? Fahr zwar gern CC aber zum Hardcoredownhillfahrer fehlt mir noch n bissel de Übung. Und wahrscheinlich auch s richtige Bike.

Hoffe, mit nem 500 Euro Cube gehör ich da net zur Randgruppe


----------



## ironpaul (25. Juni 2011)

Enrique1980 schrieb:


> Fockeberg macht schon Laune. Hat heut n bissel Langeweile und war au s erste mal dort  oben. So für zwischendurch isser echt net schlecht.
> 
> War über die kleinen aber feinen Trails sehr positiv überrascht
> 
> ...



danke danke  hoff es wird nich wieder alles gleich zerlegt...
bdo-runden sind auch mit nem 500-cube gut zu fahren. viel federweg is meistens nicht nötig. tempo ist eigentlich echt zügig im positiven sinn und pausen ergeben sich bei der gruppengröße eh automatisch und oft. bin am donnerstag wieder dabei.


----------



## Fekl (25. Juni 2011)

So, wir waren vorhin mal am Scherbelberg. Mit nem DH Bike kann das sicher spaßig sein, aber mit meinem Dirt Radl ist das meiste garnicht mal so ungefährlich^^ Leider keine wirkliche Alternative für mich.


----------



## Le-crew (26. Juni 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Das Ding *hier* hat Potential. Gebaut ist da aber nichts, glaube ich.




 Glaub ich nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Musst nur höllisch aufpassen dort rennt der Förster wie`n bekloppter rum und macht die Leute Verrückt. Hast du die drei kleinen Kicker auf der Dölitzer Seite nicht gesehen? Der Unterste ist zumindest so groß den kann man eigentlich nicht "Übersehen" es sein denn es ist Nacht. Die Pipe die du meinst ist ne alte Versorgungsstraße und Leider Völlig mit Brombeeren zugewachsen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich hab die Idee schon seit Jahren. Es ist nicht das Problem alles zu entfernen allerdings steht die "Bahn" dann  auf dem Präsentierteller. Worüber sich The Man in Green bestimmt freuen würde. Zu viel Arbeit für zu wenig Nutzen. Geil wärs aber allemal. Die Line die bereits seit einiger Zeit Buddeln ist in den letzten Wochen etwas Vernachlässigt worden ( Zeit und Verletzungs bedingt) Aber der Anfang ist da. Muss mal meinen Arsch bewegen und weiter bauen. Hab jetzt aber einen 6 Wochen alten Sohn  zu Hause und der will ja auch noch was von mir .


----------



## ironpaul (26. Juni 2011)

die kicker sind mir noch nicht aufgefallen, war ja auch nur im großen pulk unterwegs und hab mich nicht so genau umgeschaut. beim nächsten mal werd ich sie suchen und ma drüberfetzen. also ab dem 11. juli bin ich zeitlich wieder entspannt unterwegs und für diverse "hoch-und tiefbau-arbeiten" zu haben 
man könnte ja mal auch so ner art "diggin´-day" starten wo alle die lust haben sich wo treffen und zusammen paar sachen hinstellen. dann kann man an 1 tag schon paar nette sachen machen und dann direkt testen in der hoffnung das alles paar wochen überlebt.


----------



## bikepunx (26. Juni 2011)

bin ich dabei


----------



## morph027 (27. Juni 2011)

So, schee wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (27. Juni 2011)

@ Yvi: Augen zu und durch


----------



## Schnitte (27. Juni 2011)

mal noch ne kurze Frage zu den BDO MTB Runden
soviel ich mitbekommen habe gibt es ja eine Ladies Runde. Weiß jmd. was da an Anspruch gefahren wird und wann es wo los geht? 
Interessieren würde es mich ja mal wieder mit ein paar Ladies durch den Wald zu fahren 
oder gibt es konkrete Empfehlungen für die anderen Runden am BDO?


----------



## morph027 (27. Juni 2011)

Damen nehmen wir immer gern mit  Die genauen Zeiten für die extra Damenrunde kenn ich grad nicht, am besten schreibst du Yvi einfach mal eine PM...


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> mal noch ne kurze Frage zu den BDO MTB Runden
> soviel ich mitbekommen habe gibt es ja eine Ladies Runde. Weiß jmd. was da an Anspruch gefahren wird und wann es wo los geht?
> Interessieren würde es mich ja mal wieder mit ein paar Ladies durch den Wald zu fahren
> oder gibt es konkrete Empfehlungen für die anderen Runden am BDO?


 
S. Bild oben, @*Yvi* guidet die Runde. 

Es geht aber AFAIK etwas gemütlicher zu. 
Gelegentlich wenn zuwenig da sind wird das auch mit der DO-Runde vom Mendebrunnen kombiniert.

Anspruch gibts hier keinen, man sollte halt Radfahren können. 
Hügel hoch und runter, über Baumstämme, durch Matsch und Brennesseln, durch Brombeergestrüpp, elend lange Asphaltverbindungen usw. usf. .....


----------



## Fekl (27. Juni 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Das Ding *hier* hat Potential. Gebaut ist da aber nichts, glaube ich.



So, war mir das grad mal angucken. Die 3 Minikicker hab ich gesehen, bin auf der Seite hoch. Der Berg ist ja doch recht groß und der Boden/die Vegetation ist auch ziemlich gut zum Bauen. Ist die Frage ob es sich lohnt, also ob das da alles stehen bleibt. Unten waren so Sandhaufen/Halden und wenn da noch Baufahrzeuge rumdüsen, siehts ja eher schlecht aus?! Allerdings ist das echt mitten iner Natur, viel ist da nicht außen rum. Man müsste mal gesammelt da hin, Bergbegehung machen und ne Line planen


----------



## R_o_B (27. Juni 2011)

Hey

Muss mal kurz unterbrechen. Hat irgendjemand hier ne Ahnung wo man in LE noch nen Fox Flux Helm herkriegen könnte? Also vlei zufällig mla irgendwo gesehen oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (27. Juni 2011)

Irgendwann hab ich im Stadler mal einen gesehen...oder eben den Giro Xen oder Hex...


----------



## Defiance (27. Juni 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> So, schee wars




Wo und was war das?


----------



## morph027 (27. Juni 2011)

Mad East Enduro in Geising/Altenberg...


----------



## Suechtiger (27. Juni 2011)

Fekl schrieb:


> So, war mir das grad mal angucken. Die 3 Minikicker hab ich gesehen, bin auf der Seite hoch. Der Berg ist ja doch recht groß und der Boden/die Vegetation ist auch ziemlich gut zum Bauen. Ist die Frage ob es sich lohnt, also ob das da alles stehen bleibt. Unten waren so Sandhaufen/Halden und wenn da noch Baufahrzeuge rumdüsen, siehts ja eher schlecht aus?! Allerdings ist das echt mitten iner Natur, viel ist da nicht außen rum. Man müsste mal gesammelt da hin, Bergbegehung machen und ne Line planen




unten bei den erdhaufen braucht man nix auf die beine stellen.. dort ist immer ganz guter betrieb in sachen kippern... 
dort haben schon mal welche versucht am rande ein paar sprünge hinzusetzen.. die wurden ganz easy plan gewalzt 
wenn irgendwo am berghang aber nich weiter runter.. der berg an sich ist allerdings gut besucht.. da laufen dauernd leute oben rum etc. und zur ballon fiesta ist dort rappel voll als ich mal dort oben war... also man sollte wenn.. klever un leicht abseits der hauptwege was abstechen.. sonst seh ich da keine lange lebensdauer für irgendwas


----------



## Fekl (27. Juni 2011)

mist^^


----------



## _Simon_ (27. Juni 2011)

Suechtiger schrieb:


> unten bei den erdhaufen braucht man nix auf die beine stellen.. dort ist immer ganz guter betrieb in sachen kippern...
> dort haben schon mal welche versucht am rande ein paar sprünge hinzusetzen.. die wurden ganz easy plan gewalzt



Haha ja das waren wir^^ ( sofern das ca in den letzten 3 Wochen war) Haben da auch letztens versucht so ein alten Teppich, der am Rande lag, drüber zu legen damit es wenigstens ein bisschen fester wird, die sind ja extrem weich!
Ich wohn da in der Nähe ( Marienbrunn ) und würde mich freuen wenn da mal was gescheites entsteht. Also wenn ihr da buddelt würden wir euch mit mind. 2 Mann unterstützen!


----------



## ironpaul (27. Juni 2011)

so ich war heut auch mal unterwegs und hab auch nen abstecher zu dem hügel gemacht. die 3 kleinen kicker könnte man durchaus noch ne etage aufstocken. hab unten an einem der erdhaufen mal nen kicker reingestampft, is ganz nett geworden, nur der landehügel müsste noch weiter weg, aber wenn da eh gleich wieder plattgewalzt wird hat sich das wohl eh erledigt  aber mit dem ganzen "baumaterial" is ja traumhaft. ne schubkarre wär da geil  naja hat spaß gemacht und war nach ner viertel stunde fertig, 6-7 mal drübergeheizt und gut. also wenn wir da mal mit 4, 5 mann anrücken würden wär das schon schick. bin auf jeden fall am start wenns zeitlich hinhaut.


----------



## ironpaul (27. Juni 2011)

Le-crew schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also die kicker hab ich jetzt mal ins visier genommen. ausbaufähig! 
wo ist denn der anlieger von dem foto und die angefangene line? die hab ich irgendwie nich gefunden.


----------



## Fekl (28. Juni 2011)

Ja also ich wär auch dabei, aber vllt nicht genau da wo die Kicker schon sind - das ist zu offensichtlich.


----------



## _Simon_ (28. Juni 2011)

Wann hattet ihr das geplant am Silberberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironpaul (28. Juni 2011)

der hügel heißt also silberberg? schöner name. wir sollten ihn durch ne schicke line vergolden 
also ich hab eben erst ab montag 11.juli mit gutem gewissen zeit wenn meine klausuren rum sind.dafür ab da aber dann ganztags für ein paar tage eh ich in meinen geliebten schwarzwald heimfahre (Höhenmeter! juhu).
also ich kann an dem montag ab 15 uhr und dienstag/mittwoch ganztags.
wie siehts bei den anderen grab-bau-willigen aus? vorschläge? zustimmung?


----------



## _Simon_ (28. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr am 7. für 3 Wochen nach Süd Frankreich =/
Könnte erst danach oder davor....


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juni 2011)

na wenn das mal kein negatives echo gibt wenn ihr da anfangt noch ne carrera bahn zu graben.


----------



## SirAuron (30. Juni 2011)

Moin, 

ich weiß das Wetter soll am We net optimal werden aber hat irgendjemand vlt. schon geplant irgendwo in Leipzig zu fahren, also Hafen / Müllberg / Fockeberg ... ? Wenn nicht werde ich mich wohl mal wieder in den Miriquidi oder irgendwo in den Harz verkrümeln.

Und zu dem Problem mit den "Assis" und dem bedroht werden an den Spots Hafen / Müllberg ... war ja nun auch schon ein paar mal dort und bis jetzt ist mir da auch noch nix aufgefallen. Ok paar schräge Typen hängen da wirklich manchmal rum aber ok. Ist natürlich nicht schön zu hören das wegen solchen hirnlosen Leuten jetzt vlt. einige anfangen die Spots zu meiden.


----------



## ironpaul (30. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> na wenn das mal kein negatives echo gibt wenn ihr da anfangt noch ne carrera bahn zu graben.



negatives echo von wem? förster/bevölkerung/naturfreunde sind eh nie begeistert, egal wo man was gräbt. andere biker werdens wohl hoffentlich nicht negative finden...


----------



## *Yvi* (30. Juni 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> @ Yvi: Augen zu und durch


 na immer doch


----------



## *Yvi* (30. Juni 2011)

hier auch mal eins mit Augen auf ;-)


----------



## *Yvi* (30. Juni 2011)

sau Wetter heut und frisch, brrr


----------



## SirAuron (30. Juni 2011)

Seh ich das richtig das du auf dem MAD East Enduro 2011 mitgefahren bist? Was fährt man denn da so für Strecken, aus der Ausschreibung konnte ich mir irgendwie nicht wirklich viel nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (30. Juni 2011)

Hier hats 2 Videos....sogar mit Yvi und Moes Tavern drauf 



Die Steilheit ist etwas verloren gegangen durch das Fisheye, aber für nen groben Eindruck reichts....

Aber geil wars auf alle Fälle, besonders die 2.te Abfahrt.

Hier gibts auc noch Fotos


----------



## SirAuron (30. Juni 2011)

Sehr schöne Videos, jetzt hab ich absolut keinen Bock mehr auf arbeiten. Will fahren !!!


----------



## bikepunx (30. Juni 2011)

sehr geil gefällt mir


----------



## _Simon_ (30. Juni 2011)

Echt super Aufnahmen! Das motivierendste an solchen Videos ist für mich immer das ich, mit meinen 15 Jahren, noch soo viel Zeit hab zum fahren ;D


----------



## feliks (30. Juni 2011)

Also ich hatte die erste und zweite Abfahrt irgendwie kürzer in Erinnerung.. 

Und der Flatdrop im 2. Video bei 9:20 auf die Straße war mal doppelt so tief als zu sehen ist.


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juli 2011)

ironpaul schrieb:


> negatives echo von wem? förster/bevölkerung/naturfreunde sind eh nie begeistert, egal wo man was gräbt. andere biker werdens wohl hoffentlich nicht negative finden...



da ist ein altersheim, da ist marienbrunn, da sind schrebergärten...
ich glaub kaum das die wirklich bock haben auf ihren spazierwegen löcher zu finden.

nehmt doch einfach die Hügel außerhalb der stadt... schönauer lachen... den am auensee.


@ mad east challange.

bin nur ich der meinung oder ist man auf der endurotour mit einem leichten allmountain besser unterwegs?

@ cxfahrer. hast du den genauen treffpunkt für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juli 2011)

Auf der Dösner Halde könnte man durchaus mal ein paar Brombeeren entfernen, dann hätte man auch ein paar schönere Abfahrten. 

Wg. Mad East: k.A., aber auf den Bildern sehe ich Yvi und Stefan jeweils mit einem AM Bike...???


----------



## morph027 (1. Juli 2011)

AM mit ner potenten 140/150er Gabel ist vollkommen ausreichend...Die Strecken sind eng und halbwegs technisch, Laufruhe zum ballern brauchts da net unbedingt. Dafür könnte man mit nem AM dann schon wieder aus den langsamen Sektionen rausbeschleunigen...

Da ich aber zum Spass mitfahr, war die 160er Schaukel schon ganz nett


----------



## ironpaul (1. Juli 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> da ist ein altersheim, da ist marienbrunn, da sind schrebergärten...
> ich glaub kaum das die wirklich bock haben auf ihren spazierwegen löcher zu finden.



wir haben nicht vor auf normalen spazierwegen löcher zu graben. da wo wir was "aufschütten" wollen sollten altersheimbewohner besser eh nich langwandern  werden schon ne sozialverträgliche ecke suchen wo man was machen kann. wenn dann da ne armada schrebergartenbesitzer mit flinten und mistgabeln kommt um uns zu verjagen nehmen wir eben reiß aus und suchen uns ne andere ecke...


----------



## SirAuron (1. Juli 2011)

ironpaul schrieb:


> wir haben nicht vor auf normalen spazierwegen löcher zu graben. da wo wir was "aufschütten" wollen sollten altersheimbewohner besser eh nich langwandern  werden schon ne sozialverträgliche ecke suchen wo man was machen kann. wenn dann da ne armada schrebergartenbesitzer mit flinten und mistgabeln kommt um uns zu verjagen nehmen wir eben reiß aus und suchen uns ne andere ecke...



Wo wollt ihr denn da buddeln, die einzige Seite die nicht mit Urwald besetzt ist ist eigentlich die Richtung der Schrebergärten, d.h. dort wo auf beiden Seiten ( Richtung Gorbitzer Str. / Park und Richtung Leinestraße ( viel zu auffällig ) ) schon ein extrem unspannender Trail existiert. Hinten rum in Richtung Dösener Straße brauchste erstmal ne Axt um dich durch zu kämpfen! Würde mich mal interessieren denn der Spot ist so ziemlich der nahegelegenste von mir aus gesehen. Bis zum Müllberg fahre ich immer erst 13km. :-( Und was das mit dem Förster und so betrifft, es gibt eben keine offizielle Strecke in Leipzig, d.h. da muss man überall damit rechnen das man weggejagt wird oder einem die Strecke platt gemacht wird!

Und ach ja, was das Enduro Rennen betritfft. Da hätte ich auch gleich Lust mich mal daran zu versuchen, bin vlt. noch net so erfahren aber ich muss ja auch net gleich ne Bestzeit aufstellen! Wo ist denn da die nächste Chance bei so etwas mit zu machen?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juli 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ cxfahrer. hast du den genauen treffpunkt für mich.



Aktuell wollen 7-8 Leute mit, davon traue ich mindestens einer keine 4h netto Fahrzeit zu. 
Aber egal, ich fahre mit Andreas und schotti um PUNKT 10:00 *in Töpeln *unten am Fluss los (gegenüber der alten Mühle, falls du von Döbeln angeradelt kommst). Wer später kommt, muss hinterherfahren. Wer schlappmacht, muss umkehren.

Meine Handynr. hast du ja noch.


----------



## Fekl (1. Juli 2011)

Sonntag Nachmittag ne Besichtigung des Bergs und Streckenplanung + Anfang? Jemand müsste das Werkzeug ausm Hafen holen Pete^^


----------



## Long John (1. Juli 2011)

@cx: 
Bei mir wirds nichts am Sonntag, hab zu arbeiten, sch..., hab dafür Mi Do Fr frei, und an den 3 tagen auch extrem viel Lust und Laune irgendwohin zu fahren zum biken.

Wie siehts da bei euch aus, Harz oder anderswo, kann man ja vll auch noch mal am Dienstag bequatschen. Wegen des Sonntags weiß ich nicht ob ich da noch was drehen kann, aber wahrscheinlich nicht. 

Für die Buddler die an der Halde in Dösen was bauen wollen, es gibt da schon noch den ein oder andern weg der mittlerweile zugewachsen ist. Kann ich euch mal zeigen. Ich wohn ja eigentl auch gleich dort. Hintenrum bei der Plattenstraße ist auch noch jede menge Platz. Ich glaube nicht das sich da jmd gestört fühlt.

Ansonsten kann jmd von Euch vielleicht n Freilauf von ner XT nabe reparieren, ich glaub die an meinem Ssp´der ist hin, die ist letztens mehrmals durchgedreht. Oder soll ich mir lieber gleich n neues Hinterrad besorgen.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juli 2011)

Freiläufe passen auch von fast allen anderen Shimano Naben (ich hab nach XT und Deore jetzt SLX dran). Leider habe ich jetzt keine mehr übrig. Das Aufschrauben der Shimanonaben fand ich immer extrem nervig wg. Konuslager einstellen. Ist ansonsten selbsterklärend.

wg. Kriebstein: schade, dann wird das dann doch ne Mädelsrunde mit Papi  ...


----------



## ironpaul (2. Juli 2011)

Fekl schrieb:


> Sonntag Nachmittag ne Besichtigung des Bergs und Streckenplanung + Anfang? Jemand müsste das Werkzeug ausm Hafen holen Pete^^



moin zusammen. also ich werd heut mittag mal bissl am hafen rumkurven, schätze so ab 14/15 uhr. ist noch jemand da? bin dann der mitm weißen ghost northshore und rot-schwarzem ixs-helm.
am sonntag mittag an der halde zum besichtigen und graben wär ich auch am start. wer is noch dabei? 
@longjohn: vielleicht hast du ja auch ne runde zeit und kannst uns zeigen welche ecke du für bebauenswert hältst?! wär super 
und die anderen? cx-fahrer, sirauron, bikepunx, simon? noch jemand zeit und bock?
ich denke auch so 15 uhr am sonntag dort wär gut, dann haben wir einige stunden zeit was zu machen. werkzeug hab ich eher so kompaktvariante: kleine axt, messer, klappschaufel, handsäge... richtiger spaten und schaufel wär schon wichtig.
also ich bin gespannt was sich ergibt!


----------



## SirAuron (2. Juli 2011)

Moin,

wäre bei beidem dabei, sofern es net übertrieben pisst! Das Wetter ist ja mal echt zum  . Mich erkennt man übrigens am nicht FR/DH mäßigen Aussehen, schwarzes AM MTB, blauer Helm und Jacke. Ich sag einfach mal bis denn dann! Bin ja meistens vorn am Hafenbecken an dem Table und übe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironpaul (2. Juli 2011)

ach ja übrigens: vergiss dein waffenarsenal nicht damit wir uns gegen eventuelle unterschichtengangs zur wehr setzen können  ich werd bis an die zähne bewaffnet sein


----------



## _Simon_ (2. Juli 2011)

Paul ich komme mit 2 Freunden noch mit an Hafen ( heute ), können aber nichts zum buddeln ect. mitbringen.


----------



## ironpaul (2. Juli 2011)

cool. am hafen gibts ja genug, da müssen wir ja jetzt erstma nix buddeln. werd inner stunde losfahren. wetter is ja grad bissl auf der kippe. hoffe es bleibt trocken. bis später dann!


----------



## ironpaul (2. Juli 2011)

also das bisschen regen stört nich. bin grad aufs dach geklettert und  wind/wolken kommen aus nordwest und da sieht die wolkendecke aher heller aus als über leipzig. wird also vermutlich nicht schlimmer werden. ich mach jetzt los.


----------



## bikepunx (2. Juli 2011)

cool komme auch vorbei aber erst gegen 3


----------



## ChristofRacer (2. Juli 2011)

Bin auch Dabei!


----------



## bikepunx (2. Juli 2011)

yeah war ne geile sache heut


----------



## ironpaul (2. Juli 2011)

bikepunx schrieb:


> yeah war ne geile sache heut



es begann so harmlos und endete im schlammschlacht-buddel-bau-exzeß! 
wir ham die rampe übrigens noch fertig gemacht. ich glaube du wirst ein kleines bisschen augen machen. is geil geworden 

an alle die morgen auch zu der halde dölitzer straße kommen wollten: wir bauen jetzt doch erst mal ne neue line am hafen. da gibts einfach so viele möglichkeiten und baumaterial ohne ende. kommt vorbei und schauts euch an. wenns morgen besser wetter ist gehts wieder rund.


----------



## SirAuron (2. Juli 2011)

Yes, endlich daheim. Rad sauber gemacht und alles erstmal in der Dusche abgespült. Das war ne Mega Geile Schlamm Aktion. Die Rampe ist mal mega geil geworden, leider ja noch nicht befahrbar.  So na dann mal schauen wie das Wetter morgen wird! Hoffe es wird besser, damit wir das Projekt finalisieren können! Aber ich würde sagen ein paar neue Ideen wurden ja heute während der Bauphase schon geboren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepunx (2. Juli 2011)

yeah


----------



## ironpaul (3. Juli 2011)

also wies aussieht macht uns das wetter nen strich durch die rechnung. hat ja die ganze nacht durchgeschifft und es regnet immernoch. wird also am hafen noch schlammiger sein als gestern. fahren kannste also knicken. bauen... naja, unter erschwerten bedingungen... sollen wir bauabschnitt 2 auf nen regenfreien tag verschieben? was meint ihr?


----------



## SirAuron (3. Juli 2011)

Moin, 

also ich würde sagen wir verschieben die Baumaßnahme, dort ist es bestimmt grad so rutschig das man (wie gestern Abend) so gut wie keinen Berg mehr zu Fuß raufkommt. Mal davon abgesehen das meine Klamotten irgendwie immer noch nicht trocken sind von gestern.


----------



## peh (3. Juli 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ob es außer mich jemanden interessiert: nächste Woche findet die erste *Radale* statt, quasi Radsport, von seinen unangenehmen Eigenschaften befreit und ergänzt um das, was man schon immer vermisst hat.

Die Einschreibung endet am Dienstag. Ich habe mit der Veranstaltung nix zu tun, außer dass ich mitfahre.


----------



## lieberkay (4. Juli 2011)

moin moin jungs und mädels
suche nen käufer für meine rock shox tora 318 solo air 130mm 
22cm schaft mit fsa steuersatz

und nen fox rp2 dämpfer 190mm einbaulänge 
beides in nem top zustand


----------



## ironpaul (4. Juli 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob es außer mich jemanden interessiert: nächste Woche findet die erste *Radale* statt, quasi Radsport, von seinen unangenehmen Eigenschaften befreit und ergänzt um das, was man schon immer vermisst hat.
> 
> Die Einschreibung endet am Dienstag. Ich habe mit der Veranstaltung nix zu tun, außer dass ich mitfahre.



der link funktioniert (bei mir) nicht. was ist denn das für ne veranstaltung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (4. Juli 2011)

Funzt bei mir auch nicht, habe es dann über google gefunden und bin nicht wirklich schlau drauß geworden.


----------



## ironpaul (4. Juli 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Funzt bei mir auch nicht, habe es dann über google gefunden und bin nicht wirklich schlau drauß geworden.



 ich auch nicht. würd mich schon interessieren was für strecken wie lange und wo etc gefahren werden. die zentrale info fehlt irgendwie auf der seite...


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juli 2011)

Ja die ganze Info* steht im Eingangradforum (da hab ich grad nach jahren Abstinenz wieder reingeschaut), scheint aus der Ecke Bikepolo, critical_dirt und BDO/RÃ¼ckenwind (heisst Nikitas Laden so?) zu kommen.

*_*Freitag ist Prolog.*
In das Wochenende voller RadvergnÃ¼gen starten wir mit Freiluftkino und   gemÃ¼tlichem Beisammensein auf dem Hof des Conne Islands. Gemeinsam bei  kÃ¼hlen GetrÃ¤nken aufs Radfahren vorbereiten â So haben wirâs am  liebsten. Cuba Libre & Club Mate gibtâs an der Bar, die Storyteller  seid ihr. Join the happening.

*Samstag bitte wir zum Tanz.*_ _
Es wird Fahrrad gefahren! Was sonst! Wir haben keine Kosten und MÃ¼hen  gescheut und bieten euch alles, was das Radsportherz begehrt. Von uns in  filigraner Handarbeit frisch asphaltierte Strassen bis hin zu den  dreckigsten und gemeinsten SchlaglÃ¶chern Dunkeldeutschlands â Wir lassen  nichts aus.
Ob mit Schaltung oder ohne, dicken oder dÃ¼nnen Reifen, sportlich oder  entspannt, wie und womit ihr die Tortur Ã¼berleben wollt sei euch  Ã¼berlassen. Rennsport oder entspanntes Dahingleiten â Am Ende wirdâs das  was ihr draus macht!
Hinweise zur Strecke gibtâs spÃ¤ter an dieser Stelle â so stay tuned!

FÃ¼r gute Laune und leckeres Essen an der Strecke und am Abend wird  natÃ¼rlich auch gesorgt. Ist euer Tagespensum erfÃ¼llt, laden wir zum  gemeinsamen Tanz auf den Freisitz._ _
*Sonntag ist Schulterklopfen.*_ _
Mit einem  entspannten Brunch (was sonst?) zur spÃ¤teren Morgenstunde und  je nach Gusto mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt lassen wir das Radale Wochenende ausklingen.

_Na, ohne mich._
_


----------



## Metrum (4. Juli 2011)

Naja, da kann man auch *alles *hinein interpretieren - oder auch *nichts*.


----------



## peh (4. Juli 2011)

ironpaul schrieb:


> der link funktioniert (bei mir) nicht. was ist denn das für ne veranstaltung?


Sorry, da hat sich ein "www.mtb-news.de/forum/" davor gedrängt. radele.wordpress.com wär's gewesen.

Ich stelle es mir als Cometogether radbegeisterter Leute ohne stumpf sportliche Neigung vor. Im Zentrum steht eine gemeinsame 90-Kilometerausfahrt mit gutem Mittagessen und Feiern am Ziel.

Wer will, darf Fixie oder Klapprad fahren. Geschwindigkeit spielt keine Rolle. 

Macht auf mich einen sehr sympathischen Eindruck. Wie es war, weiß ich dann am Sonntag.


----------



## LH_DJ (5. Juli 2011)

morgen mittag Hafen, sind wohl zu dritt

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## ironpaul (5. Juli 2011)

bin leider klausurenbedingt bis montag an den schreibtisch gefesselt 
aber danach wird heftigst weitergebaut an der neuen line am hafen.
 @ bikepunx + christophracer + sirauron: seid ihr dann wieder mit am start? 
hab derbe lust auf buddelaction


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (5. Juli 2011)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> morgen mittag Hafen, sind wohl zu dritt
> 
> Dietmar
> www.dorgas.de



Mittag von 11 bis 1?


----------



## Fekl (5. Juli 2011)

Wann geht das morgen Mittag los? Würde auch mal vorbei schaun und gucken was die Jungs da geschaufelt haben. Wetter soll ja besser werden.


----------



## ChristofRacer (5. Juli 2011)

@sir auron

Ja denke schon das wir dabei sind!!!

Und @ Fekl....du kleiner Bummi!
selbst sculd das du heut nicht dabei warst!

Und Morgen..hmm wohl erst später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepunx (5. Juli 2011)

Hab zeit bin dabei


----------



## feliks (5. Juli 2011)

morgen mittag Hafen, sind wohl zu dritt

..zu viert!


----------



## feliks (5. Juli 2011)

hier ich auch


----------



## feliks (5. Juli 2011)

ok zu blöd fürs forum^^


----------



## SirAuron (6. Juli 2011)

ironpaul schrieb:


> bin leider klausurenbedingt bis montag an den schreibtisch gefesselt
> aber danach wird heftigst weitergebaut an der neuen line am hafen.
> @ bikepunx + christophracer + sirauron: seid ihr dann wieder mit am start?
> hab derbe lust auf buddelaction



Ich bin leider auch jeden Tag an den Schreibtisch gefesselt aber eben arbeitstechnisch.  Am Wochenende bin ich in der Nähe von Hamburg, da wird es leider nix werden. Dachte eigentlich das wir es vlt. unter der Woche nochmal schaffen hin zu fahren und was zu machen!? Könnte so gegen 18:30 am Hafen sein oder sogar 17:30 wenn ich von Arbeit starte! Wäre ja auch mal ne gute Ablenkung vom Klausrenstress.  Gestern war ich ja mal bei der BDO Runde mit am Start, war echt ne schöne Runde!


----------



## ironpaul (6. Juli 2011)

also nächsten montag hab ich ab 15uhr start der semesterferien. also sollte ich spätestens ab 16 uhr am hafen sein  es sei denn das wetter kippt wieder... kann man ja am sonntag/montag nochmal abchecken wer dann alles zeit hat zu bauen und zu fahren.


----------



## bikepunx (6. Juli 2011)

jo so wirds gemacht


----------



## ironpaul (7. Juli 2011)

oops i did it again 
war bissl am fockeberg graben.
neuer kleiner aber feiner kicker und ein anlieger zum rausspringen, auf dem trail der hinten am eck wo die kurze steinbank ist runtergeht. der kicker ist auf höhe des trampelpfads der nach paar metern kreuzt am rechten wegesrand, der anlieger weiter unten nach dem breiten forstweg. den bitte noch nicht fahren weil da eisenstangen aus dem boden kommen die ich noch absägen muss. man fährt sonst voll auf die drauf! und er muss auch noch trocknen, war schön matschig beim graben.
mal schaun wie lange meine bauwerke diesmal überleben


----------



## SirAuron (7. Juli 2011)

ironpaul schrieb:


> oops i did it again
> war bissl am fockeberg graben.
> neuer kleiner aber feiner kicker und ein anlieger zum rausspringen, auf dem trail der hinten am eck wo die kurze steinbank ist runtergeht. der kicker ist auf höhe des trampelpfads der nach paar metern kreuzt am rechten wegesrand, der anlieger weiter unten nach dem breiten forstweg. den bitte noch nicht fahren weil da eisenstangen aus dem boden kommen die ich noch absägen muss. man fährt sonst voll auf die drauf! und er muss auch noch trocknen, war schön matschig beim graben.
> mal schaun wie lange meine bauwerke diesmal überleben



Du bist ein Tier! Da muss ich das nächste mal am Fockeberg wieder Ausschau nach deinen monumentalen Bauwerken halten. Aber verausgab dich net zu sehr, so das am Montag Abend am Hafen wieder richtig gebuddelt werden kann! Ich bin dann auf jeden Fall auch anzutreffen, nehm gleich alles mit auf Arbeit so bin ich vlt. sogar schon so 17.00 - 17.15 da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironpaul (7. Juli 2011)

so monumental sind sie auch wieder nicht  zu monumental wird schneller abgerissen wie ich gelernt hab...
hab mir extra nen neuen spaten zugelegt, damit es am hafen dann baumäßig noch fieser abgehen kann 
und über die kraftreserven mache dir mal keine sorgen, es gibt genug schreibtischfrust zu kompensieren!


----------



## SirAuron (8. Juli 2011)

@ironpaul 

War gestern mal kurz auf dem Fockeberg und hab mir angeschaut was du dort so gebuddelt hast! Haste fein gemacht.


----------



## ironpaul (8. Juli 2011)

SirAuron schrieb:


> @ironpaul
> 
> War gestern mal kurz auf dem Fockeberg und hab mir angeschaut was du dort so gebuddelt hast! Haste fein gemacht.



dann warst du derjenige, der die spuren in den neuen anlieger gepflügt hat?  war nämlich abends nochmal da und hab noch ne rampe/kleinen drop gebaut, auf dem gleichen trail, direkt nach dem breiten forstweg am linken wegesrand. is aber leider etwas kacke anzufahren... der baum hat sich einfach nach baubeginn in die optimal-anfahrts-linie gestellt...


----------



## SirAuron (8. Juli 2011)

ironpaul schrieb:


> dann warst du derjenige, der die spuren in den neuen anlieger gepflügt hat?  war nämlich abends nochmal da und hab noch ne rampe/kleinen drop gebaut, auf dem gleichen trail, direkt nach dem breiten forstweg am linken wegesrand. is aber leider etwas kacke anzufahren... der baum hat sich einfach nach baubeginn in die optimal-anfahrts-linie gestellt...



Hehe, ja ich glaube ich bin schuldig!  Der blöde Baum aber gut dort wächst grad eh alles wie im Urwald, da müsste man mal mit der Sense durchgehen und das Gestrüpp ein wenig einkürzen. Wann bist du denn eigentlich immer so ungefähr dort anzutreffen?


----------



## ironpaul (8. Juli 2011)

ach ganz unterschiedlich und in der regel spontan, wenn ich die schnauze voll vom lernen hab. meißtens ist das am frühern abend so ab 18 uhr der fall bis es im wald zu dunkel wird (so ca. 21:30)


----------



## bikepunx (8. Juli 2011)

hey danke an denjenigen der den baum durchgekloppt hat!!!!!!!!!!!  hab gleich ma ne landung drann gebaut.wees nich ob zu flach hoch oder zu kkurz bins noch nich gesprungen war mir alles noch bissel zu schlammig ,kommt auch nich ganz so gut aufn foto rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironpaul (8. Juli 2011)

wir werdens am montag testen würd ich sagen


----------



## bikepunx (8. Juli 2011)

aber hallo


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juli 2011)

ironpaul schrieb:


> ,,, am linken wegesrand. is aber leider etwas kacke anzufahren... der baum hat sich einfach nach baubeginn in die optimal-anfahrts-linie gestellt...



Na ich weiss ja nicht, hättst ihn besser schräg gebaut - aber zum Drüberrollen reichts. 
Oder säg den Baum halt weg. 

Ich hatte mal vorletzten Winter versucht, dort links runter einen Trail anzulegen, aber da unten gehts nicht recht weiter und der Boden ist so lose; ich habs dann aufgegeben. 

Unten dein Anlieger ist ja ein prima Regenwassersammelbecken, wenn man den nicht als Anlieger fährt, ist das nicht ungefährlich, dann kickt der fies raus..wenn dann noch ne Pfütze davor ist....hmm.

PS: 10 Uhr Sonntag hier am Fluss: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=t%C3%B6peln&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wl


----------



## ironpaul (9. Juli 2011)

ja wiegesagt der kicker steht nich ganz optimal, aber wenigstens sieht er gut aus  der baum is mir jetzt bissl zu groß um ihn einfach niederzumachen. gehen tut das natürlich, nur dabei will ich nicht von anderen "ertappt" werden is schon ein stattlicheres gewächs dessen abwesenheit auffallen würde... die stelle wo der anlieger ist war vorher auch schon immer ne pfützenstelle, das wird durch den anlieger nich schlimmer. hab extra schon den schlammigen boden in der senke etwas abgetragen. man kann es am linken rand auch etwas abflachen dann läuft der regen noch besser ab. werds bald noch bissl nachbearbeiten. an dieser stelle passt der anlieger einfach am besten in die strecke. so viele stellen bieten sich dann halt auch nich an. da wo du links runter was anlegen wolltest hab ich das holz für den kicker geholt, ist wirklich ziemlich loses erdreich und viele steine. an einer stelle könnte man nach rechts von dem trail noch nen abzweig machen, muss mal erkunden wo man da unten "durchbrechen" könnte.


----------



## bikepunx (9. Juli 2011)

hat wer nochn altes fahrrad was er nich mehr braucht und mir fürn biddel kohle überlassen würde?


----------



## Long John (10. Juli 2011)

Wie wars an der Talsperre? Wetter war ja top. Gibt es irgendwo Bilder?


----------



## morph027 (11. Juli 2011)

Sooo....wieder zurück aus Saalbach. Nahezu unverletzt  Nur dem Daumen leicht geprellt beim 2m Sturz vom Northshore 

Hat noch jemand ein 42er KB rumliegen?


----------



## dkc-live (11. Juli 2011)

hab die bilder hier hochgeladen.

als wir weggefahren sind war die geländereduktion drinne  ist mir aber erst aufgefallen als ich bei 5000 touren im 3. nur 30 gefahren bin  sorry für die lautstärke


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Juli 2011)

Ah, so sieht mein Helm von hinten aus. 
Meine Bilder habe ich noch nicht sortiert, dauert noch. Sind auch nicht soo interessant.
Nächstesmal setze ich aber ein maximales Zeitlimit, das mit 7h geht so einfach nicht bei knapp 4h netto Fahrzeit. 

Ich dachte Geländewagen machen so Lärm  ...


----------



## morph027 (11. Juli 2011)

Hat zufällig noch jemand einen kaputten X.9-Trigger (3-fach) rumliegen...oder den Decken davon? Oder halt auch einen ganzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrique1980 (11. Juli 2011)

@ bikepunx, an was fürn bike hatste denn gedacht. Hab noch n "spitzen" 199 euro Baumarktfully im Keller rumstehen.


----------



## ironpaul (11. Juli 2011)

so, klausuren rum, ich fahr jetzt noch ne runde an hafen buddeln und fahren.
is noch wer am start? bikepunx? christophracer?
hoffe man sieht sich!


----------



## SirAuron (11. Juli 2011)

ironpaul schrieb:


> so, klausuren rum, ich fahr jetzt noch ne runde an hafen buddeln und fahren.
> is noch wer am start? bikepunx? christophracer?
> hoffe man sieht sich!



Ich bin wie gesagt da, allerdings wohl doch erst etwas später, denke so ab 17:30. Also dann bis später!


----------



## bikepunx (11. Juli 2011)

bin nich da hab mich heut neu bemalen lassn^^


----------



## dkc-live (11. Juli 2011)

sag mal weiß noch einer den namen vom geocache?

edit haben ihn ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juli 2011)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/933651]
	
[/URL]

Klick aufs Bild für Album


----------



## ironpaul (12. Juli 2011)

bikepunx schrieb:


> bin nich da hab mich heut neu bemalen lassn^^


 
während du dich schön hast bemalem lassen haben auron und ich fleißig gegraben und an der line weitergearbeitet. aber nicht an der mit der neuen rampe, da wars zu matschig, sondern geradeaus hinter dem großen double weiter. macht richitg laune! 
ich schätze ich bin morgen wieder da am start. heut bissl fockeberg und danach zur bdo-runde.


----------



## dkc-live (12. Juli 2011)

sehr sehr scharf und farblos die bilder. kann das sein, dass dein monitor komisch eingestellt ist.


----------



## bikepunx (12. Juli 2011)

@ironpaul cool ich lass mich überraschn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juli 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> sehr sehr scharf und farblos die bilder. kann das sein, dass dein monitor komisch eingestellt ist.



Ne der ist kalibriert - aber das Bildbearbeitungsprogramm für die *srw-Dateien hat nicht nur einen Grünstich, sondern auch eine merkwürdige Standardeinstellung. Ich müsste wohl den Weissabgleich mal komplett vorher statt im Bearbeitungsprogramm machen...
...ich habs bei dem Foto wo du die Treppe runterfährst nochmal versucht, ich finde es etwas besser - ist garnicht nachgeschärft aber heftig gesättigt und entzerrt usw.:






Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir mal Adobe-CSS besorgen, aktuellster Stand...


----------



## dkc-live (12. Juli 2011)

da fehlt sättigung.

cxfahrer. versuch es doch mal mit GIMP das ist sehr gut!


----------



## GuyGood (12. Juli 2011)

Schöne Bilder von Kriebstein  Viele Treppen^^ aber ich sollte da auch mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Defiance (12. Juli 2011)

Ich wäre das nächste mal auch gerne dabei!

PS: cxfahrer, gib mal her die RAW Dateien, ich mach dir die ordentlich.


----------



## peh (12. Juli 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> da fehlt sättigung.


Nein, Fotos bei knallender Sonne sehen so aus. Mehr Sättigung wäre unnatürlich. Ich würde sie so lassen, nur künftig weniger nachschärfen.


----------



## Defiance (12. Juli 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Nein, Fotos bei knallender Sonne sehen so aus. Mehr Sättigung wäre unnatürlich. Ich würde sie so lassen, nur künftig weniger nachschärfen.




Sehr viel knallende Sonne sehe ich auf dem Bild gar nicht, eher mehr Schatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieberkay (12. Juli 2011)

moin moin will nen polar pulsmesser los werden 
es ist ein polar rcx5 run als komplettset einmal benutzt und brauche ihn nicht mehr
neupreis war 300 â¬. 150 â¬ ist denke ich nen fairer preis  
gruÃ


----------



## dkc-live (12. Juli 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Nein, Fotos bei knallender Sonne sehen so aus. Mehr Sättigung wäre unnatürlich. Ich würde sie so lassen, nur künftig weniger nachschärfen.



da ich das auf dem bild bin und ich weiß welche farben die natur hatte, kommt das bild etwas blaß rüber.


----------



## peh (13. Juli 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> da ich das auf dem bild bin und ich weiß welche farben die natur hatte, kommt das bild etwas blaß rüber.


Augen sehen anders als Kameras, vor allem kommen Augen besser mit großen Kontrastumfängen klar als Kameras. Die weißen Stellen ohne jegliche Zeichnung auf den Bildern zeigen, dass der Kontrastumfang die Kamera überfordert hat. Vielleicht hast Du sogar eine Sonnenbrille getragen, dann war Dein Sättigungseindruck ohnehin übertrieben. Es fehlt nicht an Sättigung, die Samsung WB2000 war von dem Licht-Schatten-Spiel schlicht überfordert.


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juli 2011)

bei mir unbearbeitet sind die blätter grüner. sieht meine cam wohl auch komisch.

ich persönlich hätte es so bearbeitet, da es einfach besser rüberkommt.


----------



## ChristofRacer (18. Juli 2011)

servus Leute...

Ich bauch drinegend nen Günstigen Satz scheibenbremsen...

Auch ohne scheibe!

Gruss Christof


----------



## R_o_B (18. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab hier noch nen Satz Avid Juicy 3 rumliegen. Auch mit Bremsscheiben. Vorn 203, hinten 185mm.


----------



## morph027 (19. Juli 2011)

Fährt jemand unter der Woche mal wieder nach Braunlage?


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juli 2011)

Nochmal einen Gruß an alle die letzten Di bei der BDO Runde dabei waren, bin grad raus ausm Elli und ab morgen gehts in die Physio. 
Bis Ende August dann!!


----------



## morph027 (19. Juli 2011)

Was hast denn angestellt?


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juli 2011)

Bin vor versammelter Runde aufs Maul bzw Schlüsselbein gefallen .) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (19. Juli 2011)

Nargh...na dann gute Besserung!


----------



## GuyGood (19. Juli 2011)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 196807 (19. Juli 2011)

Ja auch von mir gute Besserung! Mich hats vor genau 3 Wochen erwischt: Rockwood 3


----------



## GuyGood (19. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute, mal ne Frage. Ich hab an meinem Bike so einen Ständer für die Kettenstrebe montiert. (Vor 10 Jahren oder so^^) Jedenfalls krieg ich die schraube so nicht mehr auf. Hab auch schon die üblichen Tricks versucht die mir google so ausgespuckt hat zum Lösen einer festsitzenden Schraube. Geht jedenfalls nicht. 

Nun dachte ich mir eben, bohre ich die Schraube mit nem Stahlbohrer einfach aus, aber schon nach kurzer Zeit Bohren wird die gesamte Halterung und dann auch mein Alu-Rahmen entsprechend heiß. 
Nun meine Frage: 

Wenn ich das voll durchziehe und die Kettenstrebe heiß wird, könnte sich dann der Rahmen entsprechend verformen? Habt ihr noch irgendelche Ideen?^^ 

p.s. Der STänder ist mir nur noch ein Dorn im Auge und sollte def. weg^^


----------



## R_o_B (19. Juli 2011)

Der Bohrer kann bei weitem nicht genug Hitze hervorrufen, um den Rahmen zu verformen. Bei mir hats immer gut geklappt mit WD 40. Mehrmals drauf, einweichen lassen (ggf. auch über meherer Stunden), dann nochmal probieren.


----------



## Defiance (19. Juli 2011)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Hey Leute, mal ne Frage. Ich hab an meinem Bike so einen Ständer für die Kettenstrebe montiert. (Vor 10 Jahren oder so^^) Jedenfalls krieg ich die schraube so nicht mehr auf. Hab auch schon die üblichen Tricks versucht die mir google so ausgespuckt hat zum Lösen einer festsitzenden Schraube. Geht jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> Nun dachte ich mir eben, bohre ich die Schraube mit nem Stahlbohrer einfach aus, aber schon nach kurzer Zeit Bohren wird die gesamte Halterung und dann auch mein Alu-Rahmen entsprechend heiß.
> Nun meine Frage:
> ...




In den paar Sekunden in denen du da bohrst passiert sicherlich nichts. Sollten es mehr als ein paar Sekunden sein, dann überdenke deine Methode noch einmal.


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juli 2011)

der rahmen kann in der zeit glühen.... im intervall mit niedriger drehzahl bohren... so ne 8.8 er schraube brauch eigentlich schon bohrspülung.

es geht nicht um die erhitzung. es geht um die gefügeveränderung an der stelle. es kann durchaus sein, dass dir der Rahmen da reißen kann.


----------



## GuyGood (19. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube ich hab mir da ein Loch gebudelt^^  
Danke im Übrigen für den WD40 Tipp, leider hatte ich das schon versucht, auch 1 Tag lang einwirken lassen....  

@Defiance: Na ja, vielleicht ist der Bohrer einfach nicht gut genug, aber ja, das brauch mehr als paar Sekunden. 

Dummerweise ist das 6-Kant Gewinde 1. verschlissen gewesen (so halb) und 2. ist es jetzt schon weggebohrt  . Was "Drehen" an sich betrifft, wäre jetzt nur noch von der anderen Seite mit irgendeiner Art Zange möglich.   

@dkc: Danke, ja, ich hab es auch immer wieder kühlen lassen und pausiert bis jetzt, gab aber noch kein gutes Vorankommen^^

<- HeimwerkerKing


----------



## Defiance (19. Juli 2011)

Dremel und so kleinen Bohrer wie möglich, das geht rein wie Butter... 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (19. Juli 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nochmal einen Gruß an alle die letzten Di bei der BDO Runde dabei waren, bin grad raus ausm Elli und ab morgen gehts in die Physio.
> Bis Ende August dann!!



Gute Besserung, Wilo und bis bald, das wird schon wieder

@MR: meintest du das ding hier, 

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=56&products_id=475

wenn ja, gibt es das noch irgendwo anders, evtl mit deutscher beschreibung, mein englisch ist n bissel eingerostet


----------



## Moe's Tavern (19. Juli 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nochmal einen Gruß an alle die letzten Di bei der BDO Runde dabei waren, bin grad raus ausm Elli und ab morgen gehts in die Physio.
> Bis Ende August dann!!


 Ah, er lebt noch ;-) wollte schon morgen mal durchklingeln...schlaftrunkener Gruß zurück und gute + schnelle Genesung!!! GuteN8


----------



## Alpinestars1000 (20. Juli 2011)

Mahlzeit die Herren hat jemand bock am samstag aufm Scherbelberg zufahren in leutzsch?
und braucht jemand nen Fox rp2 Dämpfer und ne Rock Shox tora 318 soloAir gabel?


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juli 2011)

gute besserung cx.


----------



## Enrique1980 (20. Juli 2011)

Abend an alle,

bekomm in den nächsten Tagen recht preiswert ne Marzocchi Marathon lr von nem Kumpel und such nun schon wie blöde, wie man die von 100 auf 120 traveln kann. Soll wohl recht einfach gehen nur ohne Anleitung will ichs net probieren.


Hat von euch jemand ne Idee, wo ich da was finden kann oder wie man das macht???

Danke schonmal

@cx, auch von mir gute Besserung

mfg enrique


----------



## T0b (22. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand lust auf dh am Samstag im Harz, silbersattel oder krupka?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (22. Juli 2011)

Wir sind morgen zu 3 in Osternohe Silbersattel oder Braunlage


----------



## T0b (22. Juli 2011)

Wann entscheidet ihr wohin die Fahrt geht. Braunlage macht mir das Wetter sorgen. Ich habe noch einen Platz für Rad und Fahrer oder für  2 Fahrer ohne rad


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (22. Juli 2011)

Naja was morgen der wetter Dienst sagt. Um halb 8 weiß ich mehr.


----------



## lieberkay (25. Juli 2011)

moin moin will nen polar pulsmesser los werden
es ist ein polar rcx5 run als komplettset einmal benutzt und brauche ihn nicht mehr
neupreis war 300 . 150  ist denke ich nen fairer preis 
gruß


----------



## ChristofRacer (25. Juli 2011)

servus,
Wir ( bikepunx und ich) sind heute ab zwei im hafen zum baen und fahren...wer lust und laune hat kommt einfach rum!

Gruß!


----------



## Defiance (25. Juli 2011)

Turbomarcel schrieb:


> Ja auch von mir gute Besserung! Mich hats vor genau 3 Wochen erwischt: Rockwood 3




Bist du aus Lindenthal?


----------



## Long John (25. Juli 2011)

nochmal danke an bikepunx, wir sehen uns


----------



## bikepunx (25. Juli 2011)

haha kein ding


----------



## Xooldman (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo in die Runde...

habe nach nur 6 Monaten Einsatz am Hinterbau meines Cube Stereo schon Lagerspiel. Dämpfer ausgebaut und siehe da.. die Alu-Lagerrbuchsen am FOX Float sind eingelaufen! Ich muss schon sagen.. für die Investition hätt' ich da irgendwie anderes Material erwartet. Sind die Lager bei allen Fullys so billig gelöst? Das kann doch gar nicht dauerhaft sein... Da kann ich ja in 6 Monaten alle Lager tauschen lassen. Komm mir vor, als ob ich so ein Baumarktbike gekauft hätte...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Juli 2011)

Die Gleitlager verschleißen halt. Ist bei jedem Hinterbau/ Dämpfer der Fall.

6 Monate sind sogar noch relativ lang. Bei häufiger Nutzung und gelegentlich schlechtem Wetter sind die auch schneller hin.

Sind aber billig. Hochwertigere Gleitlager aus Kunststoff kann man bei IGUS bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (28. Juli 2011)

..... oder Hardtail fahren, geht auch, da gibt´s kein Lagerstress (sry, konnt ich mir jetzt grad net verkneifen)

Ich dachte dir hätten sie dein Cube gemobst, ist wohl wieder aufgetaucht?


----------



## Xooldman (28. Juli 2011)

@Long John
Nein, aufgetaucht ist das gute Stück nicht mehr, jedoch hat die Versicherung den Schaden voll übernommen. Hatte das im anderen Thread gepostet. Und Hardtail - eher nein... ein Fully ist schon ne feine Sache. 

@M.R.
Ja Lager verschleißen... aber es hängt ja ganz gewaltig von der Qualität der verwendeten Lager ab. Liteville gibt sicherlich nicht ohne Grund 10 Jahre Garantie auf deren Rahmen. Ich hätte halt beim Stereo doch schon etwas hochwertigere Konstruktionen erwartet. Ärgerlicher als der eigentliche Defekt ist fast die Zeit in der man nicht fahren kann und wild Teile durch die Gegend schickt. Den FOX Dämpfer muss ich sicher einschicken, weil die Lagerbuchsen eingepresst sind. Das kann ich nicht selbst erledigen.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juli 2011)

So ein Unsinn.
DÃ¤mpfer haben alle Gleitlager (ausser DT Swiss), die kosten ein paar cent, und die verschleissen je nach Anlenkung des DÃ¤mpfres und Schmutzeintrag sehr schnell.

Das hat doch nichts mit Hinterbaulagern zu tun. Aber auch die sind billig (SKF so 2-3â¬), und ruckzuck gewechselt.
Liteville gibt ggfs. eine Garantie auf Lager, weil sie es sich bei dem verlangten Preis fÃ¼r einen Taiwanrahmen leisten kÃ¶nnen (mÃ¼ssen), die Kunden kulant zu behandeln. Ich hab bei Canyon auch nichts gezahlt. Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass bei Liteville die anders konstruiert sind.

Ganz normale Technik.


PS ausgeleierte Gleitlager presse ich in 1min ein mit Schraubstock, das kann jeder (Radladen), da ist nichts auch nur irgendwie speziell - Normteil, rein raus fertig. Kann man auch weiterfahren, solange das Spiel nicht zu groÃ wird.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (28. Juli 2011)

Xooldman schrieb:


> @M.R.
> Ja Lager verschleißen... aber es hängt ja ganz gewaltig von der Qualität der verwendeten Lager ab. Liteville gibt sicherlich nicht ohne Grund 10 Jahre Garantie auf deren Rahmen. Ich hätte halt beim Stereo doch schon etwas hochwertigere Konstruktionen erwartet. Ärgerlicher als der eigentliche Defekt ist fast die Zeit in der man nicht fahren kann und wild Teile durch die Gegend schickt. Den FOX Dämpfer muss ich sicher einschicken, weil die Lagerbuchsen eingepresst sind. Das kann ich nicht selbst erledigen.



In jedem Foxdämpfer sind die gleichen Gleitlager drin. Egal, ob Liteville, Cube, Rose, Canyon, Nicolai, ...

Bessere Lager gibt es halt bei IGUS.

Einpressen kann man die mit passenden Nüssen oder man kauft sich für 20  bei z.B. tftuned oder Reset ein Werkzeug. Dann braucht es noch einem Schraubstock. Dauert geschätzt 60 Sekunden/ Lager.

Garantie auf Lager gibt es grundsätzlich keine, da es sich um Verschleißteile handelt. Das ist auch bei Liteville der Fall. Santa Cruz gibt beim Bullit und Heckler lebenslange Garantie auf die Lager des Hinterbaus.
Das ist aber eine Ausnahme und hat mit Deinem Problem ohnehin nichts zu tun.


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (28. Juli 2011)

Mir hat heut nacht jemand folgendes geklaut:

Brauner Aviator Sattel
Sixpack Schnellspanner in GOld
Sixpack Griffe in Gold
Sixpack Sattelklemme in Gold

Falls die Parts jemand angeboten bekommt oder jemand auf der straße sieht um hauen und mir bescheid sagen^^.


----------



## bikepunx (29. Juli 2011)

wie das denn?


----------



## Defiance (29. Juli 2011)

Frenssn_lovesdh schrieb:


> Mir hat heut nacht jemand folgendes geklaut:
> 
> Brauner Aviator Sattel
> Sixpack Schnellspanner in GOld
> ...




Sind ja auch echt ziemlich seltene Teile... ziemlich exklusiv...


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (29. Juli 2011)

bikepunx schrieb:


> wie das denn?



Bin umgezogen das Fahrrad eine Nacht draußen stehen gelassen und weg war das zeug.


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (29. Juli 2011)

@Defiance Was du wieder willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (29. Juli 2011)

@M.R.
weißt Du ab welchem Umfang die bei IGUS versenden? Hab da nix zu gefunden.


----------



## Defiance (29. Juli 2011)

Frenssn_lovesdh schrieb:


> @Defiance Was du wieder willst?



Ich wollte dir auf ironische Art und Weise verklickern, dass es wohl etwas übertrieben wäre, jedem der eine goldene Sixpack-Klemme am Rad hat von eben diesem zu hauen. Zumal eine Sixpack Satteklemme glaube ich 5,99 kostet.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2011)

wer sich wegen 5.99 strafbar macht, hat echt alles falsch im leben gemacht...


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juli 2011)

ach du bist so grundehrlich  

(wenn die aus echtem Gold gewesen wären hättest du sie auch genommen?)


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (29. Juli 2011)

Okay dann fahr ich jetzt zu dir und Klau dir deine Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme, Griffe und Sattel. Is ja nicht so schlimm und würde sich auch keiner von euch drüber ärgern.



dkc-live schrieb:


> wer sich wegen 5.99 strafbar macht, hat echt alles falsch im leben gemacht...



Danke für die Psychologische Einschätzung.... oh man


----------



## ChristofRacer (30. Juli 2011)

Kann Frennsen Total verstehen!

Man baut sich sein Rad eben so auf wie man es gern hätte und für perfekt empfindet....und dann kommt irgend jemand und stiel eben die teile die es vieleicht zu dem machen was man liebt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Defiance (30. Juli 2011)

Jeder würde sich ärgern, das steht doch außer Frage.

Aber diese Teile sind nun mal nichts besonderes und es gibt etliche Leute mit goldenen Sattelklemmen (ich z.b. wenn auch 'ne Hope ).

Und deshalb finde ich die Maßnahme: "umhauen" an dieser Stelle etwas überzogen.  Aber nichts desto trotz, dem Dieb sollen die Finger abfaulen und um deine Teile tut es mir echt leid. Ich hoffe der Ersatz wird dich nicht in die Armut treiben.

PS: komm doch und versuch's


----------



## free_cube (31. Juli 2011)

Wann findet denn mal wieder eine runde Runde statt? Mein Kumpel und ich würden auch gern mal den einen oder anderen Trail erkunden, wir kennen uns Trailtechnisch noch nicht so gut aus in der Umgebung.


----------



## Kesemo (2. August 2011)

Fährt jemand von euch zum Schierker Endurothon am 26.8. - 27.8.? Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## wrangler89 (2. August 2011)

Hi,
weiß jemand, wo ich am Donnerstag/ Freitag noch einen Satz RubberQueen´s in 2,4" herbekomme? Mein eigentlicher Händler schafft das seit 4 Wochen nicht, ich weiß nicht woran das liegt...


----------



## morph027 (2. August 2011)

Falls hier kein Laden eine verbindliche Ansage machen kann, würde ich mal diverse Onlineshops abklappern, die Paypal anbieten. Das beschleunigt das Ganze.

Falls es nicht klappt, ich hab noch einen neuen Satz 2,2er im Keller liegen.


----------



## wrangler89 (2. August 2011)

Naja, ich hab eine vorsichtige Lieferzusage für Do. Deswegen der eventuelle Schnellschuß.
Wenn es halt nichts wird, fahr ich wieder mit meinen 2,25ern. Wird nochmal Mist mit dem Grip. 
Hätt ich ja nun noch meinem Händler unrecht getan- der kann ja nix dafür, das die ganzen Schweinebuden nix mehr liefern
Cosmic schickt die Kataloge in Frühjahr raus, bestellt haste die Dinger im Winter- und? Gibt dann schon nix mehr. Schade ums Papier.


----------



## dkc-live (3. August 2011)

wenn du vor 11 bestellt liefert bike discount bis zum nächsten tag (paypal zahlung) hab schon mehrmal die erfahrung gemacht.

ich komm dienstag mal wieder mit. @ M.R. wir haben zwar ne Reba gekauft. aber kann ich dir die Teile totzdem abkaufen?


----------



## Metrum (3. August 2011)

Will eventuell eben jemand ne Gabel mit ca. 160mm für Schnellspanner loswerden? Schaftlänge weiß ich eben nicht, kommt noch, falls Angebote kommen sollten.

Gruß...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. August 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wenn du vor 11 bestellt liefert bike discount bis zum nächsten tag (paypal zahlung) hab schon mehrmal die erfahrung gemacht.
> 
> ich komm dienstag mal wieder mit. @ M.R. wir haben zwar ne Reba gekauft. aber kann ich dir die Teile totzdem abkaufen?



Kannst Du.


----------



## morph027 (4. August 2011)

Kann heut abend mal jemand eine Dämpferpumpe einpacken? Ich komm nicht nochmal nach Hause und fahr den Dämpfer immer noch im Saalbach-Setup...das schaukelt ganz schön  Dankööööö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (4. August 2011)

Hallo,

nach Jahren der Abstinenz habe ich mir wieder ein Hartail zugelegt . Mein fahrerisches und konditionelles Niveau hat allerdings in den letzten Jahren etwas gelitten .

Was gibt es denn hier in Leipzig für MTB Gruppen. Ich habe schon von der BDO Runde Dienstags gelesen gibt es da noch mehr und wie ist das Niveau und welche Wege werden da gefahren? Nicht das ich irgendwann abreisen lassen muss .


Viele Grüße
AlexR


----------



## kroiterfee (4. August 2011)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Hi,
> weiß jemand, wo ich am Donnerstag/ Freitag noch einen Satz RubberQueen´s in 2,4" herbekomme? Mein eigentlicher Händler schafft das seit 4 Wochen nicht, ich weiß nicht woran das liegt...



ich hab noch einen gebrauchten satz im keller liegen. koennen am sa bei dir sein.


----------



## turbonaked (4. August 2011)

Hi zusammen,

Wollte mal hier anfragen ob mal wieder jemand am 13. 8 Samstag Lust auf Braunlage hätte. Würde auch nen Bus organisieren für 6 Mann+Bikes. War persönlich noch nie dort fahren. Also wäre schön, wenn wir den Bus voll bekommen und einer dabei ist der sich dort bissel auskennt.
Abfahrt in Leipzig früh bei Zeiten und Abends wieder heim. Würde außer bissel Sprit auch nix berechnen wollen.
Bis jetzt sind wir nur zwei Mann.


----------



## feliks (4. August 2011)

@morph: ich packe die pumpe mal mit in den sack. wenns ordentlich pisst, musst wohl mit dem mund aufpusten. da bleibsch nämlich da


----------



## morph027 (4. August 2011)

Dann fahr ich auch nur heim


----------



## wrangler89 (4. August 2011)

@kroiterfee
Danke, Samstag wäre zu spät. Da bin ich schon im Arzgebirg.
Bekomme zwischenzeitlich schon ein paar Alternativreifen gepumt bis dann Conti endlich mal liefern will.

Danke nochmal
Gruß


----------



## LE-MTB (8. August 2011)

Wer nimmt mich mal am Abend/ WE mit auf Tour (kein DH/FR)?? Gruß Andi


----------



## LE-MTB (8. August 2011)

Wer hat schon Erfahrungen mit einem Ghost MTB Fully (All Mountain ASX)??


----------



## Metrum (8. August 2011)

In welcher Ecke wohnt denn Dein Haus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LE-MTB (8. August 2011)

mein Haus wohnt in Grünau.


----------



## Metrum (8. August 2011)

Du armer Kerl!
Kommste mal am WE nach Markkleeberg, wenns schön ist.


----------



## LE-MTB (8. August 2011)

so schlimm ist ja Grünau auch nicht.  wohne an der Grenze zu Miltitz und schaue von meinem Balkon aus ins Grüne.
wenn es schön ist, komme ich gerne am WE nach Markkleeberg.


----------



## Frenssn_lovesdh (8. August 2011)

Hat jemand ein Hinterlaufrad über? 32L 26" und für Vbrake


----------



## _Simon_ (9. August 2011)

Moin ihr Buddler da draußen!
Hat sich jemand ausm Forum in den letzten Tagen an dem kleinen Rundkurs im Auenwald Richtung Cossi zu schaffen gemacht?! Kamen da heute hin und fanden die hälfte aufgeruppt/zugeschüttet/kaputt gemacht vor. Sogar der Holzkicker wurde zu unbrauchbarem Kleinholz gemacht, daraus entstand dann so ungefähr die größte Kacke die ich dort je gesehen habe... man kann dort gerne etwas hinbauen wenn man dafür nicht die Arbeit der anderen kaputt macht. Außerdem sollten die Sachen fahrbar sein und nicht wie der komische Lumpenkicker da bei draufstellen auseinander brechen! Also wenn ihr dort buddeln wollt können wir uns gerne l treffen und dort zusammen etwas schaffen aber dass ihr da hin kommt und gleich alles nach eurem Belieben zerstört und verschandelt halte ich für mehr als dreist...
Grüße Simon


----------



## C_marksStereo (9. August 2011)

Jaja das kennt man ja inzwischen, man baut 4 stunden an irgendeinem sprung, und dann kommen zwei drei schlaue leute und meinen alles anders machen zu müssen, "alles ist so ******* hier"^^ und haben noch nie ne schaufel in die hand genommen um was eigenes zu bauen.

dann gibts die anderen, welche sich einfach ne schaufel nehmen und die strecke abspecken weil sie ihnen zu krass ist.
oder Holzsprünge abreißen oder steine ausbuddeln.....omfg

naja kann man nix machen...

ist einer beim GDC Thale und Rookis Cup Ochsenkopf dabei?

wird sicher lustig

________________________________________________________________

Trashmountain Racing
www.ride-fx.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepunx (9. August 2011)

@_Simon_ wo isn der rundkurs? würds mir gern ma anschaun.gern auch über pn


----------



## Metrum (10. August 2011)

Moin!

Hat eventuell noch einer ein Laufrad für ne 20er Achse über oder auch nen ganzen LRS (hinten Schnellspann)?

Grüße...


----------



## cxfahrer (10. August 2011)

bikepunx schrieb:


> @_Simon_ wo isn der rundkurs? würds mir gern ma anschaun.gern auch über pn



neben der "neuen linie" vom wildpark richtung wolfswinkel, rechts vor der lichtung mit den strommasten/fernwärmeleitung.
"runde" ^^ - hat ja mal grad 15m durchmesser und 50cm kicker.


----------



## wrangler89 (10. August 2011)

@LE-MTB
und der Kulki?
Werde FR nachmittag dort sein, auf der anderen Seite. Wetter egal, außer Hagel, Schnee und richtig Regen.

@Metrum
Haste nun ´ne neue Gabel? Welche?


----------



## _Simon_ (10. August 2011)

Achja wir hätten gerne unsere Spitzhacke und die kleine Schaufel wieder, bitte melden,
Danke.


----------



## bikepunx (11. August 2011)

na da werd ichs mir ma ansehn kann ich ja mim kleinen bike vorbeischaun


----------



## Goldi03421 (11. August 2011)

_Simon_ schrieb:


> Achja wir hätten gerne unsere Spitzhacke und die kleine Schaufel wieder, bitte melden,
> Danke.



Also falls ihr das gestern nicht selbst wart, dann waren die Übeltäter gestern gegen 17 oder 18 Uhr dort...hab nur zwei Leute im vorbei rollen gesehen...vielleicht sind diejenigen heut wieder zur gleichen Zeit da?


----------



## Long John (11. August 2011)

was soll n das dort werden


----------



## esb315 (12. August 2011)

_Simon_ schrieb:


> Achja wir hätten gerne unsere Spitzhacke und die kleine Schaufel wieder, bitte melden,
> Danke.



Mach doch mal dahin und baut zusammen was dahin. Und nicht gleich wieder so aggro rummotzen. Ist doch genug Platz dort. Sind auch nur Kids die ein bisschen Spass aufm Bike haben wollen.


----------



## _Simon_ (12. August 2011)

Nö das waren wir 
Das war früher ( vor 6-7 Jahren) mal ein Pumptrack mit kleinen Jumps, den wollten wir jetzt eigentlich wieder aufbauen. Ja das habe ich ja vorgeschlagen, das man da mal was zsm macht, das hat aber nichts damit zutun dass es nicht nett ist auch noch das Werkzeug der anderen zu verstecken oder halt mitzunehmen ;D
Ich würde mich freuen wenn da mal jemand mitbaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (12. August 2011)

@ _Simon_

Ich würde auch mal Vorbei schauen, und natürlich auch mit anpacken wenn mal Hilfe gebraucht wird. Hab nur das Problem das ich bis jetzt nicht genau weiß wo das sein soll. Kannst mir ja gerne mal per PN schreiben wie ich da hin komme. Ich komme aus Richtung Möckern. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## _Simon_ (12. August 2011)

Ich kanns versuchen, also wenn man vom Connewitzer Kreuz aus in Richtung Couspudener See fährt ( im Wald ) dann kommt man irgendwann bei einer Brücke mit roten Geländern raus, über die muss man drüber. Dann immer geradeaus ( an Wildpark Gehegen usw vorbei ) in Richtung Bahnübergang kurz vorm Cossi, und dann liegt die Strecke Rechts gegenüber von so einem riesigen Strommast, kurz vor einer Kreuzung wo in einem Graben große silberne  Rohre verlaufen. Die Strecke ist aber echt klein und jetzt auch ziemlich kaputt.
Ich hoffe dass das wenigstens ein bisschen hilfreich war, trotz der plumpen Beschreibung


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (12. August 2011)

Doch doch, das ist doch schon mal etwas. Ich werde mal versuchen das dann zu finden, und vielleicht ist ja von Euch jemand dann auch dort. Ob klein oder nicht spielt ja erst einmal keine Rolle. Anschauen und mal sehen ob man da dann zusammen wieder was hin bekommt. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## LE-MTB (12. August 2011)

Morgen Nachmittag ne Runde am Cossi/ Kulki biken. Wer hat Lust??


----------



## wildbiker (12. August 2011)

Fahren morgen Richtung Oberholz... wird ne gemütliche Runde... da vorerst gesundheitlich nicht mehr geht...

Fährt hier noch jm. nen Nicolai (zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch, Labern usw.)


----------



## peh (13. August 2011)

_Simon_ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass das wenigstens ein bisschen hilfreich war, trotz der plumpen Beschreibung


Ich glaube, *ja*.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2011)

falsch


----------



## der12te (13. August 2011)

..., aber das große silberne Rohr sieht man schon! 
Dort wo es die neue Linie quert.
Und bitte Restmüll mit nach Hause nehmen!


----------



## CaptainPsycho (14. August 2011)

_Simon_ schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist aber echt klein und jetzt auch ziemlich kaputt.



In Lützschena gibt es ein Vereinsgelände mit Dirts, Dual Slalom und Pump Track.
Neben dem Pump Track liegen nochmal ca. 30 LKW Ladungen Erde zur Erweiterung. Dort reißt euch auch niemand das neu gebaute einfach wieder ab.


Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (14. August 2011)

@peh

ich glaube ein wenig weiter gen Osten...

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.294...187,12.359352&sspn=0.010599,0.022252&t=h&z=16


----------



## _Simon_ (14. August 2011)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> In Lützschena gibt es ein Vereinsgelände mit Dirts, Dual Slalom und Pump Track.
> Neben dem Pump Track liegen nochmal ca. 30 LKW Ladungen Erde zur Erweiterung. Dort reißt euch auch niemand das neu gebaute einfach wieder ab.
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich dann mal mit ein paar Freunden bei euch vorbeischauen? 
Würde mich freuen
MFG Simon


----------



## _Simon_ (14. August 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Ich glaube, *ja*.



Fast, wenn du die Linie der Rohre nach rechts verfolgst, dann gehen die über die 'Neue Linie' und da an der Kreuzung ist es das rechte obere Viertel


----------



## Cube25 (15. August 2011)

einer Bock Morgen früh ne Runde zu drehen??? Muss mal mein neues Liebchen bisl testen....will mal Richtung Rosenthal und den Berg der dahinter kommt, wenn man durchs Rosenthal durch ist und über die Brücke....

mfG. Thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (15. August 2011)

müllberg aka trashmountain heisst der


----------



## Cube25 (15. August 2011)

Alles klar...jetzt weis ich´s  ja da will ich hin jedenfalls, einer dabei??? Will so bei 8te rum los....

mfG. Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0b (15. August 2011)

hey ich wäre auch dabei an welche zeit hast du gedacht von 8 bis (ist mir noch etwas früh mach grade urlaub)


----------



## bikepunx (15. August 2011)

ich würd au aufn berg komm aber erst gegen 1400


----------



## T0b (15. August 2011)

hm das kling schon angenehmer


----------



## Cube25 (15. August 2011)

Mahlzeit...also kurze Planänderung...muss kurzfristig Frühdienst gehen morgen...das heist 14.30 Feierabend, dann schnell nach Haus umzerrn, ab auf´s Rad und ab zum Müllberg. Man trifft sich dann dort würd ich sagen
Dann bis Morjen Jungs!!!!

mfG. Thomas


----------



## pure_dh (15. August 2011)

1


----------



## CaptainPsycho (16. August 2011)

_Simon_ schrieb:


> Kann ich dann mal mit ein paar Freunden bei euch vorbeischauen?
> Würde mich freuen
> MFG Simon



Klar am besten am kommenden Samstag. Ab ca. 17 Uhr wird dann noch der Grill angeworfen.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## fabfive (19. August 2011)

tag zusammen... bin vor kurzem nach leipzig gezogen und was die strecken betrifft, da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz so im bilde, aber auch wenn es um mein können geht, dann ist wohl alles noch ein bisschen in den "kinderschuhen". nichtsdestotrotz freu ich mich, wenn ich den ein oder anderen von euch mal mit meinem stereo begegne.


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2011)

Hat hier jemand ein Tool (oder Tipps) um Gleitlager (FOX, 12,7 denke ich) aus und einzupressen?

Mein oberes Gleitlager ist wahrscheinlich durch...zumindest hab ich alle anderen Lager schon gecheckt, und das Knarzen hört einfach nicht auf


----------



## cxfahrer (19. August 2011)

Rundstück in genau passendem Durchmesser (zB Nuss), Schraubstock, Hülse zum Gegenhalten. 
Wenns durch ist, hat es Spiel. Kann kaum glauben dass Teflon knarzt.


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2011)

Mal schauen, ob ich ne Nuss mit 12,7mm finde 

Naja...hab jetzt alle anderen Lager und Bolzen gesäubert und neu geschmiert....knarzt immer noch. Hab gestern dann mal den oberen Dämpferbolzen leicht gelockert und durchgefedert, knarzen war weg. Die Distanzhülse dreht sich aber nicht mit (hatte erst gedacht, dass die an der Wippe kratzt), also dürfte das Lager noch gehen. Bei dem Linksystem gibts bei mir einfach viel zu viel Möglichkeiten, dass sich da was verspannt. Ich hasse knarzen und knacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (19. August 2011)

na 12,7mm- ein stück 1/2" Kupferrohr wird doch passen, nicht zu lang lassen, dann geht´s.
Probieren...


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2011)

Das gleitet aber so schlecht


----------



## wrangler89 (19. August 2011)

Gleitpaste
im Ernst, der Dm müßte mit etwas Nachhilfe in Form von Schleifpapier aber passen, zum auspressen allemal.


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2011)

Achso...ja....ich stand auf dem Schlauch....werde aber erst nochmal schauen, ob's wirklich durch ist.


----------



## wildbiker (19. August 2011)

fabfive schrieb:


> tag zusammen... bin vor kurzem nach leipzig gezogen und was die strecken betrifft, da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz so im bilde, aber auch wenn es um mein können geht, dann ist wohl alles noch ein bisschen in den "kinderschuhen". nichtsdestotrotz freu ich mich, wenn ich den ein oder anderen von euch mal mit meinem stereo begegne.



Dann fahr einfach mal an nem Samstag (27.8.) mit uns mit. Nen Kumpel kennt ein paar sehr nette Trails.


----------



## fabfive (19. August 2011)

darauf komme ich doch gern zurück.... 

hab mich heut ein bisschen durchs rosental und die umliegenden wälder geschlagen... der rosentalhügel ist schon garnicht so verkehrt. am kanal sind auch ein paar schöne sachen.


----------



## wrangler89 (20. August 2011)

Na Stefan, 
haste Deine Buchsen gewchselt bekommen?

@wildbiker
wo wollt ihr denn da lang?


----------



## morph027 (20. August 2011)

Ne, ich hab erst mal was anderes versucht. Auf der Testrunde um den Block gings. Mal schauen.


----------



## wrangler89 (20. August 2011)

zur Not weiß ich jetzt auch, wo´s gute Kunststoffbuchsen günstig gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabfive (20. August 2011)

wer spontan lust hat ein bissl zu biken... ich treibe mich mal wieder im rosental und umgebung herum


----------



## wildbiker (20. August 2011)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Na Stefan,
> haste Deine Buchsen gewchselt bekommen?
> 
> @wildbiker
> wo wollt ihr denn da lang?



Mal sehen, Kumpel macht den Tourguide, oft wird spontan entschieden. Meist gings quer durch die Pampa, zb. Neue Harth, Böhlen, Rötha, Störmthaler, Markkleeberger, Zwenkauer. Trails, Waldwege, sehr wenig Asphalt... und das ganze in nem gemütlichen Tempo und Biergartenstopp verbunden..


----------



## Metrum (20. August 2011)

Biergartenstop?! Wann und wo - ich komme mit!


----------



## wildbiker (20. August 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Biergartenstop?! Wann und wo - ich komme mit!



Kommt drauf an wo wir grade mal sind, bzw. wo was ist, meist anfangs/Ende der Tour Bistumshöhe (2. Frühstück/Mittag/Kraft tanken um nach Hause zu kommen) Ist halt unterschiedlich...Edit: Bienitz, ab und an dann in Verbindung mit Shopping beim Stadler.. Futtern im Nova/kanal28..

Wann, Samstag, 27.8. vorausgesetzt es ist schönes Wetter und kübelt nicht gerade aus Eimern. Zeit meist so zwischen 10/11 Uhr. Treffpunkt: noch unbekannt.


----------



## Metrum (20. August 2011)

Muss aber dazu sagen dass ich noch NIE einen Biergartenstop gemacht habe beim biken aber dass liegt auch daran dass ich immer allein fahre, da machts auch nicht soviel Spaß - das Biertrinken.
Würde mich nämlich auch mal interessieren was es für Schleichwege zwischen Rötha und Böhlen gibt. Bin letztes WE die Runde wohl andersrum gefahren also Markkleeberger, Störmthaler, Espenhain, Rötha, Böhlen, Zwenkauer, Cossi. Alles in allem warens wohl knapp über 50km. Mal schauen ob ich am nächsten Samstag Zeit habe, wenn ja bin ich dabei.


----------



## wildbiker (20. August 2011)

Joa, wenn wir fahren sinds meist dann auch so 50 km..

Zeitangaben gegen Ende der Woche im Last Minute Biking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (21. August 2011)

jo, ich schau dann mal rein und auf´s Wetter.


----------



## morph027 (22. August 2011)

Hab gestern in der Mimo an dem umgestürzten Baum (Auffahrt zum "Start") einseitig eine Überfahrt / Kicker angefangen, da ich meine Abendsrunde immer nochmal mit Anlauf von dort oben abschliesse 

Richtig schnell sein, dann geht der Baum sehr gut zu überspringen. Wer eher als ich nochmal dort vorbeikommt, darf gern von der anderen Seite anfangen...Ziegelsteine und Äste liegen genügend rum *g*


----------



## To-To (23. August 2011)

Hallo,
bin neu in L.und such hier anschluß .....
Bei we Touren würd ich mich anschließen.
Bis die Tage..............


----------



## Metrum (24. August 2011)

Moin!

Hat jemand ne 30,0er Sattelstütze rumliegen?

Grüße....


----------



## wrangler89 (25. August 2011)

muß ich ma guggen. kann sein, aber wenn dann nur´ne kurze.


----------



## Metrum (25. August 2011)

Naja, lieber ne kurze als gar keine. Sooo lang muss sie eh nicht sein. Guck mal bitte, da kann ich ja dann gleich meine Reifen wieder bekommen oder hast Du die schon runter gefahren?


----------



## wrangler89 (26. August 2011)

mmmmh, sorry, war nur ´ne 27er. 
Reifen, wenn Du sie brauchst, mach ich die runter. Conti hat noch nicht mal auf meine Anfrage nach der Lieferwilligkeit geantwortet.
Werd wohl nun umschwenken und doch einen Vogelnamen rumfahren.
Wann brauchste die? Bring sie Dir dann vorbei.


----------



## T0b (26. August 2011)

Hallo Leute hat jemand von euch eine Manitou Hex Lock Achse, ich brauche die Schraube oder eine Idee womit die sich kurzerhand ersetzten lässt


----------



## bigzet (1. September 2011)

*bitte dringend um mithilfe*

mein mitstreiter und ich waren ca vor 10 wochen das letzte mal in zschocher aktiv bauen bzw fahren, danach vielen wir verletzungsbedingt aus.
ich bin aller 1-2wochen mal vorbei gefahren um nach dem rechten zu sehen, das letzte mal waren wir vor 1,5 wochen am berg.
musste leider vor ner stunde feststellen das sich da paar absolute idioten zu schaffen gemacht haben
    -bei den drängelhang geschichten wurden alle befestigungen heraus    
     gerissen
    - an der drop batterie steht nur noch das massive holz gerüst
    - an den anliegern bzw sprüngen wurden ebenfalls die befestigungen 
      beseitigt

auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist, falls hier jemanden in den letzten 1,5wochen was aufgefallen sein sollte dann meldet euch bitte bei mir.

besten dank...


----------



## ironpaul (2. September 2011)

so, nach ein paar wochen urlaub und zwangsabstinenz vom biken dank gebrochener rippe bin ich auch mal wieder am start. wochenende mit gutem wetter steht vor der tür. hab bock mich wieder einzurollen-/springen und bissl zu buddeln. wer is am start? hafen? zschocher? ...
bin für alles offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (2. September 2011)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Sonntag im Hafen sein und gehe mal davon aus, das auch noch paar andere kommen werden. Es war eigentlich jetzt immer am WE jemand im Hafen. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## ironpaul (3. September 2011)

alles klar, werd auch mal morgen hafen anpeilen, schätze grob so 15 uhr vielleicht. man sieht sich


----------



## bikepunx (3. September 2011)

bin morgen in thale .heute wer im hafen?


----------



## morph027 (3. September 2011)

Hat zufällig jemand 1.5" Spacer daheim?


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (4. September 2011)

Also ich bin dann Heute im Hafen und Marki81 auch. Werden so gegen 14 - 14.30 Uhr dann dort sein. 

@ morph027 
Ich habe Leider keinen, sonst hätte ich gerne geholfen. 

@ bikepunx 
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß, und komme Gesund und Heil wieder zurück. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## cxfahrer (6. September 2011)

Stöckchenlegerweg ist jetzt komplett geharvestert ....


----------



## AlexR (6. September 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Stöckchenlegerweg ist jetzt komplett geharvestert ....



Ist das da wo seit dem letzten Sturm der halbe Auenwald querlag?


----------



## cxfahrer (6. September 2011)

Ob da je was querlag sieht man nicht mehr, es liegt alles voller Baumkronen.
Vom Schleussiger Weg aus gesehen an der Linie links ab da wo schon geharvestert war (ca. Probsteisteg bzw.Bachdurchfahrt) bis runter zur Weissen Brücke.


----------



## AlexR (6. September 2011)

Das klingt ja gar nicht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironpaul (6. September 2011)

da sollten wir mal in ner nacht-und-nebel-aktion auf unsere ganz eigene art "harvesten"


----------



## Metrum (6. September 2011)

* Magura Adapter QM10, IS-PM 180mm Hinterrad gesucht!*

Liegt irgendwo einer rum?

Grüße....


----------



## der12te (6. September 2011)

Auch der Weg entlang des Floßgrabens is vom Forstfahrzeug heimgesucht worden, is aber noch fahrbar. :kotz:


----------



## cxfahrer (6. September 2011)

gna - und den hab ich erst vor vier Jahren angelegt. 
Muss ich mal was neues suchen...


----------



## AlexR (6. September 2011)

Am Floßgraben auch? Das waren doch immer meine Lieblings "Eine Stunde Trails" zum abschalten nach der Arbeit.

Ich werde mir morgen Vormittag das Chaos mal ansehen.


----------



## AlexR (7. September 2011)

Das sieht ja schlimmer aus als ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Die scheinen auch noch nicht fertig zu sein habe heute an paar Stellen Harvester gehört. Der Weg an Floßgraben ist noch gut befahrbar da ist nur mal ein Harvester durchgefahren.

Gibt es irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte wie lange das dauert bis dort alles wieder aufgeräumt ist?

Wo wir gerade bei dem Thema sind, ich kenne bis jetzt folgende Wege durch den Auenwald: den Stöckchenlegerweg bis zu der Brücke wo es wieder auf die Linie geht, den Weg der von der weissen Brücke abgeht und über den Baumstamm führt und dann den am Floßgraben entlang. 

Gibt es da noch mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (7. September 2011)

die räumen auf? seit wann?


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2011)

AlexR schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Gibt es da noch mehr?



Ne.
Jetzt nicht mehr.
Aufräumen ist nicht, da das zum neuen Konzept gehört, den Krempel im Wald verfaulen zu lassen. 

Da diese Wege ja nur (!!!) durchs Radeln entstanden waren (und dann von Spaziergängern weiterbenutzt wurden), muss man halt ne neue Spur anlegen.


----------



## AlexR (7. September 2011)

Das das Zeug einfach liegen gelassen wird wusste noch nicht.

Nagut schade um den einen Weg aber vielleicht ergeben sich durch die vielen Harvesterspuren neue Wege. Wenn es darum geht etwas neues zu schaffen ich bin dabei


----------



## wrangler89 (7. September 2011)

@Metrum
bei mir!


----------



## Long John (7. September 2011)

cx, wat macht die schulter, alles schon wieder heile?

Die Sache mit den Auenwaldtrails ist doch immer wieder im Herbst das gleiche Trauermärchen, echt schade drum. Aber die Mtb´ler sind ja eh immer jene, welche alles kaputt machen. 

Ich hab mir mal diesen "pumptrack" ín der nähe vom Wildpark angeschaut. Ist ja eigentl nicht schlecht aber so unmittelbar an einen viel befahrenen Weg, das ist doch klar das das wieder kaputtgemacht wird. 

Wann ist denn mal jmd auf dem vereinsgelände von Ride LE. 
Ist euer pumptrack da noch aktiv benutzbar, oder ausbaufähig? Auf eurer Vereinsseite ist , nicht allzuviel erkennbar.

Bei dem Weg am Floßgraben den du mal angelegt hast, wundert´s mich auch nicht da, sind mir ja schon mal Rentner mit Ihren  Hollandrädern schiebend entgegengekommen. 
Außerdem ist die Bahnbrücke die vom Elsterflutbecken zur Halde Zschocher rübergeht, wieder aktiv, Also Obacht. Und in der Mimo ist der eine Verbindungsweg von den Dörten zum Anfang hintenrum auch wieder halbwegs fahrbar, nur mal so nebenbei.

Gruß der andi


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2011)

Noch vier Wochen Physio, dann darf ich wieder. 

Grüße!

PS: am Flossgraben ist nur ein Baum gefällt, sonst alles ok. Am Stöckchenlegerweg vorn ab Probsteisteg hat sich die alte Pfadspur wieder eingetrampelt, sieht gut fahrbar aus, kann man bis zu dem umgestürzten Baum an der Bachdurchfahrt. Ab da ist alles platt. Mal sehen ob sich da mal doch noch ein Durchkommen findet.


----------



## AlexR (10. September 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> PS: am Flossgraben ist nur ein Baum gefällt, sonst alles ok. Am Stöckchenlegerweg vorn ab Probsteisteg hat sich die alte Pfadspur wieder eingetrampelt, sieht gut fahrbar aus, kann man bis zu dem umgestürzten Baum an der Bachdurchfahrt. Ab da ist alles platt. Mal sehen ob sich da mal doch noch ein Durchkommen findet.



Ich habe mich gestern versucht vom Ende nach Norden zu kämpfen. Paar wenige Meter Weg haben es überlebt. Meistens ist aber nicht mal mehr der alte Pfad zu erahnen. Habe versucht bisschen was bei Seite zu räumen, das ist aber ohne zumindest eine Handsäge dabei zu haben unmöglich.

Ich war heute am Werbeliner See. Bin von der Südspitze Im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Irgendwann geht es ja mitten durch die Pampa auf einem schmalen Trail. Bin wohl falsch abgebogen und wieder zu weit südlich gekommen. Gibt es einen Trail der noch weiter um den See führt und der sich lohnt oder fängt dann bald wieder der Asphaltweg an?


----------



## LH_DJ (10. September 2011)

Montag mittag Hafen, wenn mein Sohn bis dahin wieder fit ist.

Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (10. September 2011)

AlexR schrieb:


> ..
> Ich war heute am Werbeliner See. Bin von der Südspitze Im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Irgendwann geht es ja mitten durch die Pampa auf einem schmalen Trail. Bin wohl falsch abgebogen und wieder zu weit südlich gekommen. Gibt es einen Trail der noch weiter um den See führt und der sich lohnt oder fängt dann bald wieder der Asphaltweg an?



Am Südende gibt es einmal die Querung südlich der Kippe über Asphaltweg und Ackerpfade, dann die Querung durch die alten Absetzer vom Ende des ufernahen Asphaltweges zwischen See und Kippe durch. Beides führt wieder zum den See umrundenden Asphaltweg bzw. zu dem weiter westlich liegenden Kiesweg, der als Naturlehrpfad ausgeschildert ist. Gähnend langweilig, aber für eine Kondirunde ein schönes Panorama. Trails gibt es dort sonst nicht, auch an der Schladitzer Bucht nicht. Siehe googleearth.


----------



## feliks (12. September 2011)

hey ho. falls jemand vorhat heut noch in den hafen zu fahren,
vergesst es lieber. is gestern abend alles aufgeweicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepunx (12. September 2011)

ich war gerade un fands gar nich so schlimm


----------



## Deleted 186101 (13. September 2011)

Servus,

mal ne dumme Frage, hat jemand aus Leipzig Zugriff auf nen 301 LV in M zum mal proberollen?
Das wäre sehr schick .

Grüße
crego


----------



## wildbiker (13. September 2011)

Soweit ich weiß hat die Yvonne vom BDO eins.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. September 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß hat die Yvonne vom BDO eins.



Aber ein 160er in S. Da kann er genausogut ein zu kleines Nicolai testen.

Und nur mal so von wegen Proberollern: Ich würde mein Radl nicht extra vom Luftdruck her auf jemand anders einstellen - hab ich nie gemacht. Dann bringt das Proberollern aber recht wenig. 
Da nimmt man lieber eine Anreise in Kauf, und testet es im Alpenvorland. Hier auf Schotterwegen wird man kaum erfahren, ob es einem taugt.


----------



## dkc-live (13. September 2011)

im stadler haben die schöne jekyll


----------



## wildbiker (13. September 2011)

ah, hör mir auf mit dem Sch****. Die Taiwanbikes taugen doch nix genauso wie unser toller Kopierer (Konica Minolta) in der Firma, 3 Wochen alt und schon wieder kaputt...


----------



## dkc-live (13. September 2011)

an wen war das gerichtet? an den mit dem volksenduro?

der einzige grund warum hochpreisige räder aus taiwan kommen, ist weil die da die anlagenparks haben um sowas in großer stückzahl schnell zu liefern. die haben die schon seit jahren und in der automatisierung sind sie uns eine nase vorraus. bitte nicht taiwan mit china verwechseln. japaner bauen auch schöne technik, der leider die rostresistenz fehlt.


----------



## wildbiker (13. September 2011)

allgemein gesehen...


----------



## narforion (13. September 2011)

ich mag testhuren... 

(sry brauch nen beitrag sonst kann ich keine PNs verschicken... also einfach überlesen ... taaaaaaaaaaaag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (18. September 2011)

Hey Leute,

ein paar Minuten Zeit? Dann schaut euch an, was wir in Italien für Trails geritten sind. Die beste Bikewoche ever, und ich fahre jedes Jahr. Bitte keine Kritik an der  Musik etc. - alles Geschmackssache, filmtechnisch meine ersten Versuche, ich lerne noch. Aber es war soooo geil, muss ich wieder hin...

Viel Vergnügen
www.vimeo.com/album/1695769


----------



## C_marksStereo (19. September 2011)

Schein ein toller urlaub gewesen zu sein!

hab auch noch ein video beizusteuern, wir waren in morzine (FR)   

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15798


----------



## Bill Tür (19. September 2011)

Ich wollte bloß mal kurz auf die morgige Fahrraddemo hinweisen:

http://adfc-leipzig.de/index.php/termine?date=2011-09-01&layout=detail&task=view&evid=130

Ich werde mir morgen überlegen, ob ich vorbeischaue. Wer sich mit den Zielen identifizieren kann oder auch nur mal als Gruppe durch die Gegend zu radeln, kann ja das Gleiche machen. Mit den Veranstaltern habe ich weder personell noch politisch etwas zu tun, bin bloß am Radverkehr hier interessiert. Am nächsten Mittwoch ist übrigens auch noch eine Podiumsdiskussion der LvZ zu ähnlichen Themen.


----------



## peh (20. September 2011)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Ich wollte bloß mal kurz auf die morgige Fahrraddemo hinweisen


Danke! Hätte ich nicht mitbekommen. Bin eigentlich noch arg krank, aber das ist vielleicht der beste Zustand, an der Bummelfahrt teilzunehmen


----------



## wrangler89 (20. September 2011)

Fahrraddemo... wissen die eigentlich wovon die reden? Schon lange her, daß ich so einen geistigen Dünnsch... gelesen habe. Das grenzt ja schon fast an Diskriminierung.


----------



## wildbiker (20. September 2011)

... und dann der Tag danach, an denen die Bullen wieder Fahrradkontrollen machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (20. September 2011)

...hast wohl keine Rückstrahler?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. September 2011)

50 Hansl die die Marschnerstrasse im Berufsverkehr mit Polizeischutz (den werden sie gebraucht haben!) langradeln  ...

Ich weiss nicht. 
Der ADFC ist mir zu sehr wie der ADAC der Radfahrer.


----------



## wrangler89 (20. September 2011)

eben, absoluter Rentnerverein


----------



## onkel_scheune (21. September 2011)

Sehe ich auch so. Wenn wir uns alle etwas an die Regeln halten, dann passt das schon. Sicher, ein paar Außnahmen gibt es immer, egal ob Fußgänger, Autofahrer oder Radfahrer. Da ist keiner besser. Aufregen hilft nicht. Ich erlebe es jeden Tag ..... 

Ehe ich es vergesse - sollte jemand Interesse an einem Satz Conti Explorer oder an einer FOX 36 VANRC2 haben, dann meldet euch einfach bei mir (ich hab keine Lust noch extra Anzeigen zu schalten .....).


----------



## Deleted 186101 (25. September 2011)

Hi,

Jemand von den Jungs hier, die heute (So) Nachmittag am Scherbelberg waren?
Danke auf diesen Weg noch mal die Streckenbauer.

Grüße
crego


----------



## Metrum (27. September 2011)

Hi!

Hat jemand noch ne einsatzbereite Scheibenbremse für hinten rumliegen? Muss nicht die teuerste sein, da fürs Kind, aber keine mechanische.


----------



## onkel_scheune (28. September 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hat jemand noch ne einsatzbereite Scheibenbremse für hinten rumliegen? Muss nicht die teuerste sein, da fürs Kind, aber keine mechanische.



Interesse an einer "The Cleg" 4 Kolben Bremse? Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Deleted 201159 (30. September 2011)

Moinsen!

Der Winter kommt langsam und ich mÃ¶chte mich schon langsam winterfest machen, damit ich nicht wie letztes Jahr drine sitzen bleiben muss.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Spikes - wie sieht es den da aus, reichen da die billigen wo ein Reifen 30â¬ kostet oder sollte man schon welche fÃ¼r 90â¬-100â¬ nehmen?!

Hat vielleicht jemand welche abzugeben?


----------



## dkc-live (30. September 2011)

Hat jemand vielleicht ein gpx für den einstieg in die Kriebsteinrunde von Töpeln aus! wär nett und ist dringend.


----------



## Long John (30. September 2011)

will morgen wer mit nach quedlinburg zum start vom critical dirt 2. etappe in richtung leipzig,  fahre mit dem zug um 4.50 in leipzig ----> richtung halle los. nur zum geld sparen, kostet glaub ich irgendwie 21 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrique1980 (30. September 2011)

@ dkc

schau mal hier:

http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/967


----------



## Suechtiger (1. Oktober 2011)

In der Nacht vom 30.09. zum 01.10.2011 gegen 3.30-4.00Uhr (laut Zeugenaussage) wurden mir 2 Bikes (Specialized SX Trail II + Leafcycles OS 2008 <-- beides Costum-Aufbauten!) aus meinem Wagen in Markkleeberg SÃ¼dstraÃe bei Leipzig gestohlen.
Die TÃ¤ter mÃ¼ssen gezielt hinter den Bikes hergewesen sein und wuÃten wohl auch zur Tatnacht das sich diese im Fahrzeug befinden. Sie waren angeschlossen und mit einer Decke abgedeckt, zudem sind die Fahrzeugscheiben verdunkelt, so das man von auÃen die Bikes NICHT sehen konnte! Muss also jemand beim einpacken genauer hingesehen haben!

Polizei wurde informiert; Bilder, Rechnungen etc. bring ich den Herren in Blau alles nacher rum. 

Falls jemand Angebote irgendwo sieht, wÃ¼rd ich euch fÃ¼r eine Benachrichtigung danken (sollte es zur Auffindung fÃ¼hren, geb ich je 100â¬ fÃ¼r die entscheidende Benachrichtung!).
Mach mir zwar keine Hoffnung drauf - aber versuchen sollte man es ja! 

Die beiden Bikes um die es geht:

Specialized SX Trail II 2009  (entgegen dem Bild mit schwarzen Deetraks LaufrÃ¤dern!)







Leafcycles OS 2008






Danke fÃ¼r die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Deleted 201159 (1. Oktober 2011)

Grrrr.... wenn ich die Leute finde, bringe ich dir nicht nur dein Fahrrad, sonderen auch deren Kopf 

Ich weiß es wird dir kein Trost sein, aber in meiner Hausratsversicherung sind Fahrraddiebstähle ohne Zeitwertsklausel mit versichert - sprich du solltest den vollen Kaufpreis + alle Kosten für Anbauten zurückbekommen...


----------



## Suechtiger (1. Oktober 2011)

jop is bei mir das selbe.. habe jetzt nen riesenstapel an rechnungsunterlagen rausgekramt mit der ich dienstag zu meinem versicherungsmenschlein gehen werde.. 
mehr kann ich auch nich machen...

bei der polizei ist soweit alles gemeldet - nur mal ehrlich.. da brauch ich mir keine großen hoffnungen machen


----------



## Xooldman (1. Oktober 2011)

Wirklich traurig um die schoenen Bikes. Besonders das Specialized sieht ja herrlich aus oder besser sah. Mein Beiled! 

Die Hausrat wird das warscheinlich nicht decken, da verschlossene Fahrzeuge nicht zum Haushalt gehoeren. Im Keller ist das was anderes. Die Bikes waren ja im Auto... Das ist schon ne unangenehme Situation. Normalerweise sind ja noch nicht mal Wertgegenstaende im Auto versichert.


----------



## Suechtiger (1. Oktober 2011)

abwarten... ich geb mal meldung wie die sache weiterläuft versicherungstechnisch, falls es wen interessiert


----------



## Metrum (1. Oktober 2011)

Mein Beileid, aber in M`berg wird unendlich geklaut. Muss bei meinem Kind auch immer hinterher sein dass es nicht zu lange im Hof steht, weil der sein bockschweres Norco nicht hochgeschleppt bekommt und ich nicht immer da bin wenn er heim kommt. Hatte ja auch ewig ein, zwei Bikes in der Südstraße im Mondeo liegen gehabt, weils schön einfach war. Hatte da auch immer Decken drüber und dunkle Scheiben aber wie man sieht schützt dies nicht wirklich.  Schätze mal die werden zerpflückt und Du siehst nichts mehr davon, leider. Drück Dir die Daumen wegen der Versicherung auch wenn Geld nicht wirklich ein Bike ersetzt aber es macht es erträglicher!


----------



## wildbiker (1. Oktober 2011)

Am besten Nokian oder Schwalbe...und genügend Spikes...


----------



## onkel_scheune (2. Oktober 2011)

Ein Tip von mir: Schau bei den An-und Verkaufs mal durch und dann auch bei ebay. Ich hab bei ebay meine Gabel (Fox 36 VANRC2) wieder gefunden ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (2. Oktober 2011)

... und wieder bekommen?!


----------



## onkel_scheune (3. Oktober 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> ... und wieder bekommen?!



Wenn du mich meinst, ja. 
Frag aber nicht was das für ein Aufwand war, vor allem mit der leipziger Polizei (inkompetenter gehts nicht!) .....


----------



## Metrum (3. Oktober 2011)

Ach das geht schon noch schlimmer. Uns hat im April ein Nightliner den Kangoo geschrottet (hier in Markkleeberg). Es war genügend blauer und gelber Lack vorhanden der an unserem Auto zurück blieb. Es gab einen Zeugen der gesehen hatte das der Fahrer angehalten hatte, da er den Unfall bemerkte, dann jedoch wieder einstieg und das Weite suchte. Und "Ohrenzeugen" gab es auch genügend. Bis heute ist noch gar nichts geschehen und uns selbst kann man keine Auskunft geben, da bräuchten wir einen Anwalt der Akteneinsicht nehmen darf! Da es jedoch nicht sooo schwer sein dürfte den Fahrer zu ermitteln weiß ich auch nicht weshalb wir bis heute NULL Reaktion erfahren haben. 
Aber sag mal, war der "Verkäufer" dann auch aus L.E. und der Täter oder hatte er sie auch nur im "guten Glauben" erworben und wollte sie wieder verkaufen?

Sonnigen Tag noch....


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Oktober 2011)

moin
hab hier nen 10 pfund crc-rabattcode für ab 75 pfund einkauf: P65ZPBMQMG1J
gilt bis 9.10.


----------



## Fekl (4. Oktober 2011)

Heute ab Mittag/frühen Nachmittag im Hafen


----------



## onkel_scheune (5. Oktober 2011)

@ Metrum
hast PN von mir. Wir wollen die Anderen nicht langweilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (5. Oktober 2011)

hi chris,
werde augen und ohren offen halten wegen deinen beiden mühlen.
schade,wo du ausser arbeit auch noch so nen haufen kohle für bezahlt hast.
ham uns ja dieses jahr nur mal in thale getroffen,und da war das sx ja noch nagelneu.
schade drum.
aufs maul solche assis.
aber ich denk mal viel glück wirst du mit der wiederbeschaffung nicht haben.
gruß in die runde
dermarko


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Oktober 2011)

Erstaunlicherweise konnte heute mittag in der Innenstadt jemand meinen schwarzen, total verdreckten und verschrabbelten GrandCanyonComp-Singlespeeder in XL gut gebrauchen  ...

Wenn jemand das Teil wo im Graben liegen sieht, mal Bescheid geben.

Besondere Kennzeichen: sehr gross, schwarz, dreckig.
Teile: Cannondale -Mavic-Deore LRS, Juicy 3, Holzfeller Lenker, zerschrabbelte Manitou R7, XTR-900 Single-Kurbel und gelbe Syntace Lenkergriffe.


----------



## Long John (7. Oktober 2011)

na das sie dir was mausen, ist ja auch so n unding, wie gehts der schulter, und beileid, ich werd die augen offen halten


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Oktober 2011)

tja, das Hauptproblem ist, welches Bike nehm ich jetzt als Stadtschlampe...
SSP fand ich schon geil. 
Falls die Versicherung zahlt (habe keine Papiere zu dem Rad), werd ich mir vielleicht doch nen 29er holen und als SSP aufbauen.

Schulter ist fast ok, meine diversen Unbeweglichkeiten (Brustwirbelblockaden...) muss ich halt noch abtrainieren und es fehlt noch ein wenig Kraft fürs Hüpfen usw. - war jetzt erstmal gestern im Störmthaler, ging ganz gut. 
Morgen fahr ich dann mal ne größere Runde (Wallendorfer See oder so), um zu sehen ob ich noch Ausdauer hab.


----------



## Long John (8. Oktober 2011)

na dann viel spass dabei, bin das letzte mal mit herrn ritzel richtung mühltal gefahren, als wir uns am cossi begegnet sind.... das ist echt n verrückter

letzten Samstag war Critical Dirt von Quedlinburg nach Leipzig, war eigentl auch geil

hab nächste Woche Donnerstag und Freitag frei und wollte da mal die Strecke vom letzten Jahr abfahren, Leipzig ---> Radebeul über Collm, kommste mit wenn de Zeit hast?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Oktober 2011)

ne da muss ich Umzug helfen


----------



## GuyGood (11. Oktober 2011)

An alle Leute, denen was geklaut wurde, mein Beileid. Ich zitere auch immer, wenn ich mein Fahrrad doch mal irgendwo stehen lassen muss, und sei es auch nur für 5 Minuten 

Jedenfalls, um die Laune vielleicht ein wenig zu heben, habe ich gerade das hier auf failblog.org gesehen.

http://failblog.org/2011/10/11/epic-fail-photos-right-of-way-in-the-jungle-fail/

Sehr krasser Zufall   Mit so einer Geschichte kann man best. das ganze Krankenhauspersonal begeistern  und die Nummer der hübschen Schwester absahnen^^ (die ein Herz für Tiere hat^^)


----------



## AlexR (12. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es aktuell im Auenwald aussieht? Ist der "Stöckchenleger Weg" wieder befahrbar?


----------



## morph027 (13. Oktober 2011)

Diesen Herbst nochmal ne Runde nach Kriebstein?


----------



## Bill Tür (13. Oktober 2011)

AlexR schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie es aktuell im Auenwald aussieht? Ist der "Stöckchenleger Weg" wieder befahrbar?


Auf den Trails war ich nicht unterwegs, aber im Bereich Probsteisteg sind mir heute insgesamt fünf quer liegende, armdicke Äste aufgefallen, welche nicht vom Windbruch kommen können, teilweise an recht nervigen Stellen. Habe sie natürlich alle weggeräumt. Entweder eine undisziplinierte Kindergruppe oder euer Stöckchenleger treibt wieder sein Unwesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (13. Oktober 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Diesen Herbst nochmal ne Runde nach Kriebstein?



Würde gerne, incl. Kurzbesuch bei den lieben Verwandten.., aber Sport Import hat gerade meine Rock Shox... glaub Rest der Saison is gelaufen..


----------



## LH_DJ (16. Oktober 2011)

Mittwoch nachmittag Hafen, so ca. ab 13:00, ich bring die GoPro mit für ein kleines Filmchen

bis dahin.....

Dietmar


----------



## AlexR (18. Oktober 2011)

Kann man in Leipzig irgendwo Abfahrten üben? Ich war die letzten paar Wochen im Harz und an der Zschopau unterwegs. Ich habe ganz schöne Defizite wenn es steil Bergab über ein paar Stufen geht. Würde das gern mal in Ruhe üben.

Ich weiß das es solches Gelände hier nicht wirklich gibt aber vielleicht weiß jemand irgendwo wenigstens 10 Meter


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Oktober 2011)

Fockeberg, Halde Zschocher, Müllberg, Hafen, Bienitz (da aber nur 3m), Tagebau Störmthal (ja ich weiss, nasse Füsse), unter der Autobahnbrücke zwischen Cospudi und Neuer Harth, Völkerschlachtsdenkmal, am Heinekanal bei der Zschampertquerung die Treppe, usw. usf. - es reicht ja EINE Steilstufe zum Üben....sowas gibts überall.

Wobei die Steintreppen Kriebstein ja nicht ohne sind, da muss man schon den Sattel runtermachen .


----------



## AlexR (18. Oktober 2011)

Eine geht meistens noch irgendwie habe ich ein Kopfproblem wenn es länger wird. Die erste Stufe kann man ja meistens noch so anfahren wie man will aber sobald es dann langer wird geht das nicht mehr immer so optimal.


----------



## morph027 (18. Oktober 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wobei die Steintreppen Kriebstein ja nicht ohne sind, da muss man schon den Sattel runtermachen .



Greif ich gleich mal auf...am Wochenende sollte es herbstlich schön werden....Runde fahren?


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Oktober 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Greif ich gleich mal auf...am Wochenende sollte es herbstlich schön werden....Runde fahren?



Oh Mann......keine Kraft mehr...ich denk mal drüber nach. 
Frag mich Freitag nochmal.


----------



## Xooldman (18. Oktober 2011)

Im Rosenthal finden sich einige Abfahrten vom Aussichtsturm die denke ich ganz nett zum ueben sind. Zumindest wenn man sich an das Gefuehl bergab gewoehnen will. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass man keine Passanten ueber den Haufen faehrt. Ist halt immer recht viel los dort.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Diesen Herbst nochmal ne Runde nach Kriebstein?



Ok, wenn wirs gemütlich angehen. Bergauf wirds hart werden, aber irgendwann muss ich ja wieder ran.
.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (19. Oktober 2011)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Im Rosenthal finden sich einige Abfahrten vom Aussichtsturm die denke ich ganz nett zum ueben sind. Zumindest wenn man sich an das Gefuehl bergab gewoehnen will. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass man keine Passanten ueber den Haufen faehrt. Ist halt immer recht viel los dort.



Da war ich heute mal. Da geht es ja teilweise ganz schön ordentlich runter. Zumindest für mich . Mal sehen wie ich mich da langsam ran tasten kann. Von unten sieht es ganz einfach aus aber wenn man dann oben an der Kante steht


----------



## Xooldman (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja, da kann ich nur zustimmen. Von unten sieht das alles recht annehmbar aus. Von oben... Mir gehen dann immer gleich die unterschiedlichsten Unfallszenarien durch den Kopf. Wenn du da mal einen unentschlossenen Biker an der Kante triffst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass ich das bin. bin selbst bisher nur von der mittleren Ebene gestartet. Von ganz oben hab ich mich noch nicht getraut.


----------



## Long John (20. Oktober 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ok, wenn wirs gemütlich angehen. Bergauf wirds hart werden, aber irgendwann muss ich ja wieder ran.
> Zur Not gegen Uhrzeigersinn.
> 
> Also *10:30 ab Töpeln am Samstag*, wir können uns ja fürs Hinfahren entsprechend verabreden.
> ...



muss arbeiten, 

Mo u. Die könnte ich, da will aber sicher keiner, oder doch?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Na machen wir Dienstag ne Harztour.....mal sehen ...ich gebs mir jetzt, und wenn ich aufm Zahnfleisch die Berge hochschieb.

@morph27: Sa Kriebstein oder/und Zittau Sonntag?


----------



## morph027 (20. Oktober 2011)

Könnte nur Sonntag sinnvoll...Kriebstein ist halt etwas näher...Mir aber eigentlich egal.

Harz am Dienstag? Da würd ich fast mal mit dem Chef reden


----------



## Long John (20. Oktober 2011)

mit welchem chef , dienstag hört sich phantastisch an, ich hoffe das Wetter spielt auch mit, wünsch euch jedenfalls viel spass am Wochenende, vergeßt die Kamera nicht

wenn es in Hartz geht dann bitte 29er tauglich,

btw: cx hab dich letztens am in der Früh victors vorbeiradeln sehen, ohne helm mein Lieber,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (20. Oktober 2011)

Mensch Andreas, schön das du noch lebst. Warst plötzlich weg am Dienstag.
Bin heute schön auf die Fresse geflogen auf unserer Runde. War der Letzte im Feld, hat deshalb keiner gesehen. Helm zerbrochen, Rübe ganz geblieben. Hat das Teil mal wieder seine Aufgabe erfüllt - aber die Kosten Rest nur optische Schäden.

Bis später....

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

tststs, dietmar!

Sonntag also Zittau? 

Müssten wir halt früh los- ich denke mal die 3 aus B. werden auch so vor 11e dort starten wollen - also so ca. 7:30 Abfahrt?
Ok?
Noch wer ?

Dienstag Harz merke ich mir mal vor. Wir könnten ja ab Bad Lauterberg fahren oder du weisst was ab Ilsenburg, was nicht so forstwegig ist.


----------



## morph027 (21. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag geht klar...zeitig los auch  Wie würdest du fahren? Dann komm ich zu dir oder du sammelst mich irgendwo auf...

Ich schreib mal ne Mail an die restliche Bande...


----------



## bikepunx (21. Oktober 2011)

bin heut ab 2 im hafen vielleicht hat ja wer lust


----------



## Long John (21. Oktober 2011)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Mensch Andreas, schön das du noch lebst. Warst plötzlich weg am Dienstag.
> Bin heute schön auf die Fresse geflogen auf unserer Runde. War der Letzte im Feld, hat deshalb keiner gesehen. Helm zerbrochen, Rübe ganz geblieben. Hat das Teil mal wieder seine Aufgabe erfüllt - aber die Kosten Rest nur optische Schäden.
> 
> Bis später....
> ...



da kann man ja nur hoffen das die schulter ganz geblieben ist.....

.....irgendwie war ich Dienstag ganz schön platt, da wär ich dann auch immer so n kandidat für dumme Verletzungen, kommt sicher vom ständigen Frühdienst, kurz vor 4 aufstehen ist schon echt Körperverletzung 
 Hab mich aus dem Grund auch vorzeitig bei ronny verabschiedet, als ich zu haus war, hats gerad angefangen mit regnen, seid sicher nass geworden.

für dienstag harz kenn ich ab Ilsenburg nur die übliche Brockengeschichte, war ja auch immer nur mit... von dem her, ich wär auf jeden fall am start, so lang wie das wetter mit macht


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Long John schrieb:


> ...
> für dienstag harz kenn ich ab Ilsenburg nur die übliche Brockengeschichte, war ja auch immer nur mit... von dem her, ich wär auf jeden fall am start, so lang wie das wetter mit macht



Lass uns Montag das festmachen - mir wäre ab Thale am liebsten, muss ich aber erstmal ne Runde finden (nach Tresenburg und durchs Tal zurück). 
Sonst Bad Lauterberg (ist halt mit dem Auto weiter).


----------



## LH_DJ (22. Oktober 2011)

So war`s letzten Mittwoch am Hafen, hat richtig Laune gemacht:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/30932417"]Lindenauer Hafen Oktober 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]

Bis später....


----------



## bikepunx (23. Oktober 2011)

sehr geil hat auch voll spass gemacht


----------



## morph027 (24. Oktober 2011)

Sieht gut aus ... die ganzen Hühnerleitern kenn ich noch gar nicht


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2011)

Hier das Vid von @Nill von unserm Ausflug gestern:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31068173"]Zittauer zur Erinnerung ***Director's Cut on Vimeo[/ame][ame="http://vimeo.com/30998098"][/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepunx (24. Oktober 2011)

schön


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2011)

Nächstesmal wird die Weissbiertreppe geknackt, da trink ich dann kein Alkoholfreies vorher  ...


----------



## morph027 (24. Oktober 2011)

Wieso ist mein schönes umsetzen geschnitten?  Die Treppe hats echt in sich...so ein Quark ^^


----------



## onkel_scheune (26. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schönes Video. Gratulation!


----------



## KingMO90 (26. Oktober 2011)

Grüße an Alle,
erstmal Respekt für das Video.. Ich fahr seid 4Monaten beim BDO Dienstags mit und hätte auch mal derbe Bock auf so ne geile Tour. Hab schon mitbekommen dass ihr manchmal in Kriebstein seid, wie macht ihr das immer mit der Fahrt? Zug oder Auto?

Allgemein suche ich auch Teile fürs Bike, vorallem Bremsen, Laufräder, Antrieb - also wer was anzubieten hat, immer her damit


----------



## onkel_scheune (26. Oktober 2011)

KingMO90 schrieb:


> Grüße an Alle,
> erstmal Respekt für das Video.. Ich fahr seid 4Monaten beim BDO Dienstags mit und hätte auch mal derbe Bock auf so ne geile Tour. Hab schon mitbekommen dass ihr manchmal in Kriebstein seid, wie macht ihr das immer mit der Fahrt? Zug oder Auto?
> 
> Allgemein suche ich auch Teile fürs Bike, vorallem Bremsen, Laufräder, Antrieb - also wer was anzubieten hat, immer her damit



Dann schick mir mal deine Nummer per PN und wir schauen was ich für dich habe. Ist alles qualitativ hochwertig.


----------



## ironpaul (26. Oktober 2011)

is ja wieder schön was gebaut am hafen, sehr nice! werd dann wohl am dienstag nachmittag mal vorbeikommen und testen. wer is mit am start?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Oktober 2011)

KingMO90 schrieb:


> ... Kriebstein ..., wie macht ihr das immer mit der Fahrt? Zug oder Auto?
> ...



http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/967

Wenn man von dort startet, ist Auto vorteilhaft.


----------



## AlexR (27. Oktober 2011)

Man kommt von Döbeln HBF auch recht gut mit dem Rad dort hin. Ich bin ab Limritz in die Route eingestiegen. Habe glaube ich 15 Min vom HBF bis dahin gebraucht.

Leipzig - Döbeln fährt jede Stunde eine Bahn. Fahrrad kann man kostenlos mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingMO90 (27. Oktober 2011)

ja deswegen, ich komm aus der Gegend und da bietet sich das an, euch entgegenzukommen 
Ist dieses Jahr nochmal was geplant, also überhaupt abseits von Leipzig?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Oktober 2011)

Ab Limritz hast du aber den schönen Töpelwinkel ausgelassen  .

Geplant...das kommt immer aufs Wetter und den Wochentag an....es wird auch im November Kriebstein gefahren. 
Oder im Dezember im Harz ....
Man muss halt immer die Leute erstmal anleiern.


----------



## KingMO90 (27. Oktober 2011)

na cool, also bitte hier im Forum wieder schön diskutieren, damit ich das raffe und mich einklinken kann 
bis die Tage


----------



## AlexR (27. Oktober 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ab Limritz hast du aber den schönen Töpelwinkel ausgelassen  .



Man muss halt Abstriche machen als Bahnfahrer . Dann fahr ich das nächste mal da noch hoch oder ich schließe mich mal euch an, wenn ich kein "Klotz am Rad" mehr bin durch mangelhafte Fahrtechnik.


----------



## bikepunx (27. Oktober 2011)

Meint ihr ich kann da auch mit meinen 180mm freerider spass haben oder is mehr bergauf statt ab?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Oktober 2011)

bikepunx schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich kann da auch mit meinen 180mm freerider spass haben oder is mehr bergauf statt ab?



Kriebstein ist sehr ungeeignet für schweres Gerät, da es ständig bergauf und bergab geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepunx (28. Oktober 2011)

okay danke


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Oktober 2011)

<Aber auch mit nem CC Bike ist es wirklich sehr schön, ich fands heut bei dem Sahnewetter überhaupt garnicht schwierig nirgends nicht, nur furchtbar anstrengend  .


----------



## onkel_scheune (29. Oktober 2011)

Fährt jemand von euch morgen/übermorgen? Hätte auch kein Problem damit die Räder ins Auto zu packen und dann mal Richtung Thüringen (Naumburg/Badd Kösen) zu schauen. Meldet euch.


----------



## KingMO90 (2. November 2011)

weiß jemand wie das Lied im Video heißt?
ich find nix im netz wenn ich den Text eingebe!?
dankt euch


----------



## Gustav_Roe (2. November 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008143
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008135

Hallo,
mir sind zwei Mountainbikes in Leipzig aus dem Keller gestohlern worden
1.Corratec Airtech four, xtr Ausstattung komplett, SattelstÃ¼tze Carbon, Selle italia slr, Mavic/XT LaufrÃ¤der , MAgura Louise

2.Ghost RT miss 7500 Jahrgang 2006 mit WeiÃ/roten Flaschenhaltern von Specialized

Falls Euch eines der RÃ¤der in Leipzig begegnen sollte oder sachdienliche Hinweise gegeben werden kÃ¶nnen, bitte ich euch um eine mail. FÃ¼r den sachdienlichen Hinweis, welcher zur Ergreifung des TÃ¤ter fÃ¼hrt zahle ich eine Belohnung. Bei RÃ¼ckgabe der RÃ¤der 250â¬ pro Rad


----------



## Long John (3. November 2011)

die pest soll alle fahrraddiebe holen, mein beileid

Ich werd die augen offen halten


----------



## LH_DJ (3. November 2011)

*Morgen Hafen, bei mir ca. ab 14:00, sind zu dritt*


----------



## bikepunx (3. November 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## LH_DJ (5. November 2011)

War ja wieder nett am Hafen - viele Leute     Nächsten Mittwoch mittag...... *Wetter bleibt bombastisch *für November


----------



## Deleted 186101 (6. November 2011)

Hi,

Mal ne Frage, da meine Lyrik nu da ist: hat jemand aus Leipzig zufällig eine weiche oder extra weiche Lyrik / Lyrik U-turn da, entweder um sie mir komplett zu überlassen (Feder) oder zum testen?
Da bräuchte ich nicht einfach blind was zu bestellen.

Grüße
crego


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallesurf (7. November 2011)

KingMO90 schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie das Lied im Video heißt?
> ich find nix im netz wenn ich den Text eingebe!?
> dankt euch



"Them Not Me" (Overnight Sensation)..danke an Shazam 

Grüße aus Chemnitz


----------



## Moe's Tavern (7. November 2011)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> *Wetter bleibt bombastisch *für November


das stimmt - aber leider hatte der Ochsenkopf gestern den letzten Tag vor der Winterpause geöffnet


----------



## Gustav_Roe (7. November 2011)

Long John schrieb:


> die pest soll alle fahrraddiebe holen, mein beileid
> 
> Ich werd die augen offen halten



Danke, ich weiß das zu schätzen


----------



## wildbiker (7. November 2011)

crego schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Mal ne Frage, da meine Lyrik nu da ist: hat jemand aus Leipzig zufällig eine weiche oder extra weiche Lyrik / Lyrik U-turn da, entweder um sie mir komplett zu überlassen (Feder) oder zum testen?
> Da bräuchte ich nicht einfach blind was zu bestellen.
> ...



Ists denn mittlerweile ein Nicolai AM geworden?


----------



## Deleted 186101 (8. November 2011)

Hi,

Hm, leider (  ) nicht, momentan ist es ein Last Herb AM. Das Teil fetzt auch mega derb.
Ich will mal argwöhnisch beäugen wie sich die Pinion Sache entwickelt. Saß da ja in Lübrechtsen auf so einem Proto .... 

Grüße
crego


----------



## cxfahrer (10. November 2011)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> das stimmt - aber leider hatte der Ochsenkopf gestern den letzten Tag vor der Winterpause geöffnet



Osternohe:
*Öffnungszeiten*

*wetterbedingt:*
*SA, 12.11. von 10-16 Uhr*
*SO, 13.11. von 10-16 Uhr

PS: Stadler BB-Tag Sonderaktion: *
Personalkauftage           -20 %


Mittwoch,          16. November 2011
Freitag,                25. November 2011


----------



## Metrum (12. November 2011)

Moinsen!

Suche hastigst einen PM/PM Adapter in 203er Größe. Hilfe!!!


----------



## Xooldman (13. November 2011)

Na noch ein Wochenende mit prima Wetter... ich hoffe ihr habt es alle nochmal ausgiebig genutzt. 
Ich hätte auch wieder mal ne technische Frage zu Abnutzungserscheinungen am Freilaufkörper. Hab in mein Profil mal ein Bild des Freilaufkörpers meines XPW 1600 Laufrads gepostet. Ist es normal, dass nach einer Saison solche Einkerbungen von den kleinen Ritzeln entstehen? War die Kassette etwa nicht richtig angezogen bzw. läßt sich sowas verhindern? Ich denke mal ich sollte den Freilaufkörper dann mal tauschen...

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/9/6/5/7/4/_/original/IMG_0934.JPG

Bin wie immer dankbar für euer technisches know how.


----------



## dkc-live (13. November 2011)

ist der körper alu oder stahl? und ja das ist völlig normal bei alu.

kauf dir eine xtr nabe mit titanfreilauf, da passiert das nicht. oder eben einen guten alten schweren stahlfreilauf.

den körper kannste so weiterfahren. wenn die kassette nicht drauf geht die einkerbungen etwas flachfeilen. passieren tut da nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (13. November 2011)

Ist ein Alu-Körper. Bin ich erstmal beruhigt, dass das normal ist. 
Warum ist eigentlich die Kassette in einen Teil mit einzelnen Ritzeln und einen zusammenhängenden Teil getrennt? Wäre es nicht viel besser, wenn alle Ritzel auf einem Körper stecken würden? Dann würden sich doch die Kräfte wesentlich besser verteilen, so hat man ja an den kleinsten Ritzeln immer recht hohe punktuelle Belastungen, wie man ja an den Kerben schön sieht.


----------



## wildbiker (14. November 2011)

Mein Tune-Freilauf sah noch schlimmer aus... Bei obigen seh ich keine Bedenken... also weiterfahren...


----------



## dkc-live (16. November 2011)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Ist ein Alu-Körper. Bin ich erstmal beruhigt, dass das normal ist.
> Warum ist eigentlich die Kassette in einen Teil mit einzelnen Ritzeln und einen zusammenhängenden Teil getrennt? Wäre es nicht viel besser, wenn alle Ritzel auf einem Körper stecken würden? Dann würden sich doch die Kräfte wesentlich besser verteilen, so hat man ja an den kleinsten Ritzeln immer recht hohe punktuelle Belastungen, wie man ja an den Kerben schön sieht.



normal braucht man das nicht. zieh mal die kassette mit 40 Nm an. dann sind die Probleme auch geringer.

Alle Ritzel an einem Stück gibt es. aber bist du bereit 300   für eine kassette zu bezahlen?


----------



## Metrum (16. November 2011)

Als ich in der Wanne die LVZ gelesen habe bin ich darüber gestolpert:

http://www.fahrradmesse-leipzig.de/...ms-rad/abgefahren-die-messe-rund-ums-rad.html

Lohnt sich ein Besuch? Kann man nur gucken, testen, etc. oder auch Kohle dort lassen?

Grüße....


----------



## dkc-live (17. November 2011)

in den letzten jahren, waren die lokalen händler und ein paar große und kleine hersteller dabei. hauptsächlich city,treking und sonderräder. ist schon witzig. ich bin 3 räder und elektroräder, liegeräder und wasserstoffbikes (das war cool) probegefahren. also ich fands gut.


----------



## Mirageknight (17. November 2011)

Moin, aus dem hohen Norden hat mich mein Studium nach Leipzig verschlagen^^ Leider kenn ich mich hier ja nunmal gar nicht aus, gibts vielleicht eine kleine Gruppe oder so der ich mich anschließen könnte?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. November 2011)

Vorm BDO 18:00 Uhr jeden Dienstag mit viel LICHT und am Augustusplatz am Brunnen jeden Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr...muss auch mal wieder mit...


----------



## JanRickmeyer (17. November 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Als ich in der Wanne die LVZ gelesen habe bin ich darüber gestolpert:
> 
> http://www.fahrradmesse-leipzig.de/...ms-rad/abgefahren-die-messe-rund-ums-rad.html
> 
> ...



War heute da beim Aufbau (hab da auch nen Stand), scheint schon ordentlich was loszusein. Auch mal nen paar Hersteller und nich nur local Dealer. Aber is halt nur ne halbe Halle. Also erwarte nicht ne Eurobike Messe oder so.


----------



## wildbiker (17. November 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Als ich in der Wanne die LVZ gelesen habe bin ich darüber gestolpert:
> 
> http://www.fahrradmesse-leipzig.de/...ms-rad/abgefahren-die-messe-rund-ums-rad.html
> 
> ...



Hm.. frag ich mich auch grade... wollte eigentlich nur wg. Marco Hösel da hin..


----------



## Metrum (22. November 2011)

Hi!

Hat noch jemand nen abge****ten Rahmen in ner 38/40er Höhe da? Dem Kind meiner Freundin (also mein Ziehkind) wurde gestern am Nachmittag das Rad vom Hof geklaut! Assis!!! Es war nicht wirklich schön, nur minderwertige Teile aus den Resten der Restekiste verbaut und eigentlich nicht viel Wert und ich dachte DAS klaut keiner! Aber nun war nur noch ein durchgeschnittenes Schloß da.  Die restlichen Teile sollte ich wohl zusammenbekommen aber so nen kleinen Rahmen habe ich nicht.
Danke und Grüße in die Runde


----------



## Mirageknight (22. November 2011)

oh man... war ne schöne tour (bis auf das Ende natürlich), ich sollte mir nur definitiv besseres licht besorgen... komme gerne noch mal mit, wenn denn das Rad wieder fahrtüchtig ist und ich euch auch nicht zu sehr aufgehalten habe... 

übrigens nochmal VIELEN DANK für die Hilfe!


----------



## GuyGood (22. November 2011)

> oh man... war ne schöne tour (bis auf das Ende natürlich), ich sollte  mir nur definitiv besseres licht besorgen... komme gerne noch mal mit,  wenn denn das Rad wieder fahrtüchtig ist und ich euch auch nicht zu sehr  aufgehalten habe...


Ist die Rede von der BDO-Runde? Verdammt, ich wollt ja auch mal mitfahren . Wo ging es denn lang und da ich auch das erste Mal dabei wäre, wie waren denn deine Erstlings-Impressionen @Mirageknight?

Ist jetzt die Runde am Donnerstag immer die Damenrunde oder wie war das? Kann da jeder mitfahren? Auch mit nur so LED Blinklicht-Zeugs ?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. November 2011)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Ist die Rede von der BDO-Runde? Verdammt, ich wollt ja auch mal mitfahren . Wo ging es denn lang und da ich auch das erste Mal dabei wäre, wie waren denn deine Erstlings-Impressionen @Mirageknight?
> 
> Ist jetzt die Runde am Donnerstag immer die Damenrunde oder wie war das? Kann da jeder mitfahren? Auch mit nur so LED Blinklicht-Zeugs ?



Als Licht mindestens so etwas, auch wenn das gestern bei dem Nebel nicht so viel geholfen hat:

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/p7-wat...te-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82734

oder etwas hochwertiger:

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808...e-1000-lumen-led-bike-light-set-4x18650-57100

(bei Bestellung nicht den 220V AC-Adapter für 50ct vergessen!)


----------



## GuyGood (23. November 2011)

Da kann ich nur das dagegen halten:   
http://www.bike24.de/p17580.html

Das günstige Teil für ca 35 Euro scheint mir aber schon recht cool zu sein. Schon selbst Erfahrung damit oder jemand anders hier aus LE? 
Darüber denk ich mal für Weihnachten nach


----------



## JanRickmeyer (23. November 2011)

Also das 35 â¬ Ding wÃ¼rd ich nich aufm Trail fahren. Wie die BausÃ¤tze funktionieren keine Ahnung. Aber was ich sagen kann: mit ner ordentlichen Lampe wie ner Hope Vision 4 (gibts schon fÃ¼r 200 â¬) oder den grÃ¶Ãeren Lupine hat man definitiv mehr SpaÃ und die machen ordentlich Licht. Meinereiner fÃ¤hrt auf der Feierabendrunde ne Sigma Pava am Lenker ( wegen der Pulizei) und ne Hope Vision 4 am Helm. Daher mein Tip: lieber nen bissel mehr Geld ausgeben und was vernÃ¼nftiges kaufen!


----------



## cxfahrer (23. November 2011)

Ich habe fÃ¼r meine magicshine noch 75 gezahlt, alte Version die von der Ausstattung der 35 â¬ Lampe entspricht und die funzt seit zwei Jahren top. Man muss halt sich zutrauen selber mal einen LÃ¶tkolben in die Hand zu nehmen, die Kabel werden schnell brÃ¼chig. 
Ansonsten ist da kein Unterschied zu einer Lupine Tesla feststellbar. 

Aber diese Diskussion wird schon jahrelang gefÃ¼hrt - jeder wie er mag. 

Morgen wieder am Mendebrunnen 18:30, ich werde versuchen zu kommen wenn mein neues Bike bis dahin einkalibriert ist  ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (23. November 2011)

Kann ich trotzdem vorerst mit der Straßenbeleuchtung vorbeikommen oder werde ich da sofort gelyncht


----------



## cxfahrer (23. November 2011)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Kann ich trotzdem vorerst mit der Straßenbeleuchtung vorbeikommen oder werde ich da sofort gelyncht



Es wird in der Regel nicht gern gesehen, wenn man ohne Licht fährt. 

Das bedeutet nämlich, dass immer ein zwei Leute auf denjenigen aufpassen müssen und ihm den Weg leuchten. 

Wenn du die MiMo zB im Schlaf mit deiner Lenkerleuchte im Dunklen fahren kannst, komm halt mit.


----------



## GuyGood (23. November 2011)

Na ja, es ist nicht so, dass die kein Licht macht aber MiMo war ich noch nie^^ *hust* Dann wohl nich.


----------



## bikepunx (26. November 2011)

morgen hafen.biken,grillen spass haben


----------



## LH_DJ (26. November 2011)

Mist, muss arbeiten


----------



## LH_DJ (27. November 2011)

Und, hat`s euch die Wurst vom Grill gewedelt? Wäre gerne noch mal vorbei gekommen. War was los? Vielleicht fahr ich dienstag mittag noch mal hin, aber nur für leichtes rumeiern, hab das Rad schon auf Winterbetrieb umgebaut.


----------



## bikepunx (27. November 2011)

warn an die 20-25 leute da war gar nicht so schlimm mim wind.warn sehr geiler tag


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (29. November 2011)

Der Wind auf dem Weg zum Hafen, hatte mich fast zum Umdrehen bewegt, nachdem mir mehrmals der Dreck und Blätter ins Gesicht geflogen waren, aber als ich dann sah wie viele da waren hat es sich dann doch gelohnt. War ein richtig schöner Anblick so viele Gleichgesinnte zu sehen. 

War Definitiv Cool.  Auch wenn ich nicht viel gefahren bin. Aber die Atmosphäre war Cool. Jederzeit und gerne wieder. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## wurstzipfel (29. November 2011)

he ronny,
alles klar bei dir ?
hab ja lange nix von dir gehört.
schön zu hören,das du noch fährst.
bist wohl jetzt zum dirter gewechselt,oder kann man am hafen auch so fahren ?
gruß in die runde,
sport frei,dermarko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (29. November 2011)

@ wurstzipfel

Grüß Dich Marko  , so weit ist alles klar bei mir ich hoffe bei Dir auch?

Am Hafen kannst Du auch gut fahren sind viele Dinge dort die Dir bestimmt Spaß bereiten könnten / werden. Bin wenn das WE passt auch wieder sicher den Samstag dort. Ich würde aber auch gerne mal wieder mit Dir ein paar Nette Runden drehen wollen. Dich hat man ja auch lange nicht gehört und gesehen. Können uns ja auch mal noch dieses Jahr am Berg treffen ? Also am WE habe ich meist Zeit.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## AlexR (30. November 2011)

Kommt man beim Störmthaler See noch in die Halde rein oder ist das alles unter Wasser? War heute seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder dort und habe im vorbeifahren kein Weg mehr gesehen.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. November 2011)

Ich war vor 3 Wochen das letzte Mal, da gings zum Durchradeln durchs Wasser noch ganz gut (Tretlagerhöhe). 
Kommt halt drauf an wie empfindlich man an den Füssen gegen kaltes Wasser ist  .


----------



## Slayer_LE (30. November 2011)

Hallo Leute, auf der BDO-Seite steht, dass offiziell nicht mehr die Dienstags/Donnerstags-Runden stattfinden.
Trefft ihr euch trotzdem?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. November 2011)

aber sicher


----------



## AlexR (30. November 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich war vor 3 Wochen das letzte Mal, da gings zum Durchradeln durchs Wasser noch ganz gut (Tretlagerhöhe).
> Kommt halt drauf an wie empfindlich man an den Füssen gegen kaltes Wasser ist  .



Also ein kleines Handtuch mitnehmen und vorher Schuhe ausziehen .

Der See ist aber schon voll oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (30. November 2011)

ne steigt noch, schau mal den Kanal an, da sollen ja Boote durch


----------



## LH_DJ (1. Dezember 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> aber sicher



Sehen wir dich da heute abend?

Dietmar
Ist ein *CCBiketräger* das was dort steht? So kenn ich dich ja gar nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Sehen wir dich da heute abend?
> 
> Dietmar
> Ist ein *CCBiketräger* das was dort steht? So kenn ich dich ja gar nicht.



Ach das ist ein Insiderjoke:







Heut abend...weiss nicht...bin noch verschnupft...und im Wasser schon garnicht.


----------



## *Yvi* (2. Dezember 2011)

ach wäre ich gern noch im Süden


----------



## Metrum (2. Dezember 2011)

Ach hier ist doch auch schön - guck mal aus dem Fenster! 
Und auch nicht so ein Smog wie dort!


----------



## KingMO90 (6. Dezember 2011)

mal ein Link für alle, die sich über sinnvolle Neuerungen lustig machen 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXMuMd7rVR4"]Michelin Protek Max - der eckige Schlauch mit Pannenschutz      - YouTube[/nomedia]

ich teste das Teil zur Zeit, mal sehen


----------



## Mirageknight (13. Dezember 2011)

Hey, bin vor 2 Wochen mitgefahren und hatte die Panne mit dem Schaltwerk^^ leider hab ich vergessen wer der gute mann war der mir im Wald geholfen hatte... Kann mir das vielleicht jemand sagen, bzw. er sich selbst melden?^^ (ich will ihm sein Kettenschloss ersetzen)


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Dezember 2011)

@wurzelpedaleur


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Dezember 2011)

30. oder 31. noch ne entspannte Runde bei Tageslicht irgendwer?


----------



## wrangler89 (22. Dezember 2011)

ja, wenn es nicht sehr regnet wär ich dabei. 30. bevorzugt, aber egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (22. Dezember 2011)

30. eher nicht, 31. eher ja. Sollten auf jeden Fall noch mal eine Jahresabschlusstour hinbekommen.

Dietmar

OK, 30. geht jetzt bei mir auch, bin also offen für alles........


----------



## KingMO90 (23. Dezember 2011)

31. gerne - wann wäre da bevorzugter Treff? 13.30, da kommen wir noch im Hellen an..


----------



## *Yvi* (24. Dezember 2011)

wünsche allen ein paar schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2012. Auf das es nen geiles Bikejahr wird  Euch viel Spaß bei der Jahresabschlußtour. Ich bin dann mal für ne Woche im Schnee ))


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Dezember 2011)

Bei den Wetteraussichten scheint es egal, daher verstehe ich das jetzt so dass wir uns

*Sylvester 13:30* treffen , ich schlage mal den *Mendebrunnen* Augustusplatz vor.


----------



## wrangler89 (28. Dezember 2011)

und wohin soll die Tour dann gehen? was schwebt dir da so vor?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Dezember 2011)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> und wohin soll die Tour dann gehen? was schwebt dir da so vor?



MiMo geht immer. 
Das ist auch in 3h garantiert durch. 

Aber wenn mir jemand neue Trails zeigen kann gerne auch woanders.


----------



## KingMO90 (28. Dezember 2011)

ich werde dabei sein - freu mich Jungs!!!
Haut Rein(er)


----------



## morph027 (28. Dezember 2011)

MiMo geht gut...war gestern mal mit kurzen Hosen unterwegs


----------



## wurstzipfel (28. Dezember 2011)

ich wünsch euch allen einen guten rutsch,ohne schäden ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (28. Dezember 2011)

mmmmh, sch.... bei mir stehts in den Sternen. Brauch einen Adapter für PM auf IS, hatte einen doch der war falsch beschriftet. Wenn der richtige bis Samstag nicht da ist, wird´s nix.
Oder hat jemand zufällig so´n Teilchen noch rumliegen (für 160er Scheibe)?


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2011)

PM auf IS - wozu das denn, ist das eine uralte Louise?
IS auf PM 160 vorn (bzw. 140 hinten) habe ich liegen.


----------



## wrangler89 (29. Dezember 2011)

Moin,
ne, ist vorübergehend noch eine seelige Clara. 
Aber egal, MiMo ist nicht so gut. Hätten da schon einen Anreiseweg von 30km in den Beinen und das ist für meinen Stift zu viel. Ich hatte eher eine Runde am Störmthaler im Auge.
Mal sehen, vllt. fahr ich mit dem Auto rüber bis zur Aral-Tanke und klink uns dann ein. Müßte dann nur noch fix den Adapter für die VR- Bremse montieren´, wenn Du ihn mir leihweise überlassen würdest. Bloß für die Runde.
Gruß
Volker


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2011)

Hä? 
Also doch PM an der Gabel und IS Sattel? 
Neee, sowas habe ich nicht...frag halt im BDO.

Störmthaler würde ich auch gerne, aber ich weiss nicht wie das mit den Anderen ist mit dem kalten Wasser, ich würde es ja mal versuchen  ...


.....ne warn Scherz.

ARAL Tanke kenne ich nicht. Wenn du dich wo einklinken willst, der klassische Wartepunkt unterwegs ist der Hügel im Mariannenpark, dort wäre man ca. kurz vor 14:00 Uhr. 

Ansonsten 13:30 Augustusplatz.
Dietmar?
Martin?


----------



## wrangler89 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich sollte lesen lernen....IS->PM, klar.
Mein richtiger Adapter kommt erst noch, weiß noch nicht wann...
Naja, wird dann nix mit Sylvester- Runde, habsch halt Pech gehabt.
Viel Spaß trotzdem.


----------



## GuyGood (29. Dezember 2011)

Was für einen Adapter brauchst du denn nun? Wenn es IS an der Gabel ist auf PM Bremssattel dann kann ich mal schauen und sollte eigentlich einen da haben. Ich werde aber selbst nicht an der Tour teilnehmen weil ich gerade keine Federgabel habe , wäre ansonsten aber auch gern mal mitgekommen, zumal es hell ist und cxfahrer sich dann nicht über mein fehlendes Licht beschweren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (29. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es denn schon einen Termin bzw. Treffpunkt? Ich denke, rein Wettertechnisch kommt wohl nur der 31. in Frage, oder?

Dietmar


----------



## Metrum (29. Dezember 2011)

Volker,Du kannst nich nur am besten schlecht fotografieren, Du schreibst auch noch wirr! 
Also wenn Du an der Gabel PM hast und am Sattel IS, dann hätte ich Dir doch auch gleich ne Bremse für vorn borgen können!!! Weil mein Sohn am Norco nur hinten bremst habe ich die für vorn noch rumliegen.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2011)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon einen Termin bzw. Treffpunkt? Ich denke, rein Wettertechnisch kommt wohl nur der 31. in Frage, oder?
> 
> Dietmar



Dieeetmar mann leeeeesen!

*13:30 am Mendebrunnen am 31.12. *und nein es wird nicht regnen!

und @ wrangler: schmeiss die Clara in die Tonne und bau dir was dran das taugt und komm mit. Wir wollen ja auch nicht so rasen (naja zumindest fast) wie bei der BDO Runde.


----------



## wrangler89 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich weiß, schlagt mich deswegen..., liegt wahrscheinlich am Alter. Und wie lange willst Du mir noch das mit den Bildern vorhalten? 
Ich ruf Dich morgen an, wegen der Bremse. Dann können wir mitfahren.

@cx- ja im Frühjahr liegt sie inner Tonne


----------



## Metrum (29. Dezember 2011)

Mit den Bildern?! EWIG!!! 
Es sei denn ich finde noch ne andere Schwachstelle, dann würde ich zwischendrin die Bilder mal weglassen.
Kann aber nicht mitfahren weil ich ja keinen Helm habe und die fahren doch alle nur mit Helm.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Kann aber nicht mitfahren weil ich ja keinen Helm habe und die fahren doch alle nur mit Helm.



Ne Helm muss. 
Gibts grad im Tchibo Outlet für 12  ganz doll schöne


----------



## Metrum (29. Dezember 2011)

Bahh! Da fahr ich eben weiter allein! Habe nur nen FF, kommt auf´n CC Bike bestimmt auch total gut! 
Aber ich kann euch verstehen, wegen dem Helm. Wenns mal rasant die Straße runter geht denke ich auch oft drüber nach. Gibt halt nur keinen "normalen" der mir passt.


----------



## wrangler89 (29. Dezember 2011)

Quatsch, hol Dir so ´ne kleine Schale und gut is. Guggt doch eh keiner hin wie´s aussieht.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> ...Gibt halt nur keinen "normalen" der mir passt.



Kopf zu klein > Kinderhelm
Kopf zu groß > kann dir div. Helme leihen  hab erst nen Bell Faction weggeworfen...


----------



## Metrum (29. Dezember 2011)

Ja, eher Birne zu groß. Musste früher als Baumaschinenschlosser immer nen Helm aufsetzen, wenn ich aufs Baufeld raus musste, und sobald ich mich bückte purzelten die immer runter. Weiß auch nicht warum, mein Schädel sieht eigentlich gar nicht so groß aus aber XL müsste es mindestens sein. Also lieber 64 als 62, geht aber nicht bei allen Herstellern so weit. Aber wenn ich ein Tuch um die Birne habe hält es dass Hirn doch auch bissel beieinander, so dass mans dann wieder reinpacken kann - oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2011)

Also ich kann dir leihen einen Giro E2 in L oder einen Cratoni Chopper (Halbschale) und die sind beide für 64 cm voll ausreichend. Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Metrum (29. Dezember 2011)

Hm, klingt ja eigentlich gut. Schick Dir rechtzeitig ne PM wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe. In welche Richtung gehts denn nun eigentlich? Nordost oder Süd?


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2011)

aaaahhh 


*13:30 Mendebrunnen 31.12.* und ich hab mal *MiMo* (Nordost) vorgeschlagen, das bietet sich von da an und ist etwas weniger öde als die übliche Domholzschenken- oder Cossirunde. Wo ja keiner im Störmthaler schwimmen will.


----------



## wrangler89 (29. Dezember 2011)

Wenn MiMo, dann hängen wir uns ab Mariannenpark dran, wobei Störmthaler noch nicht ganz ausgeschlossen sein sollte...


----------



## KingMO90 (30. Dezember 2011)

ich bin am Start! bis morgen
13:30Uhr am Mendebrunnen


----------



## KingMO90 (30. Dezember 2011)

geht seinen Gang - bis morgen dann.. bei mir kommt vllt noch nen Kumpel mit (inkl. Helm )


----------



## wrangler89 (30. Dezember 2011)

ich klink mich für morgen aus, das Wetter heute gibt mir arge Bedenken zwecks der Fahrbarkeit. Hier an der Elster lang war mehr schlittern als fahren....
Werd dann ´ne Runde Zwenkauer/ Markkleeberger/Störmthaler machen.

Euch allen erstmal viel Spaß und danach einen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr

VG
Volker


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Dezember 2011)

Möchte sonst noch jemand mitteilen, dass er lieber warm duscht  ?

Bis nachher, ich rechne nach meinem Flop eben beim Brötchenkauf (alle Bäcker wegen Ferien zu) eh nicht mit zahlreicher Teilnahme.......wir werden auch zu dritt Spass haben 

Für alle anderen ein Warmduschervideo mit @Yvi´s schönstem Ferienerlebnis:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18215

und einen guten Rutsch und schönes Neues, man sieht sich ab Dienstag bei der BDO RUnde.


----------



## Metrum (31. Dezember 2011)

*Wilhelm wir duschen nicht!!!
Wir lassen unseren Körper in einem Schaumvollbad vollständig, wohlig warm umschmeicheln! Duschen wäre viel zu hart!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (31. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin da, es sei denn, ich werde auf dem Weg dorthin platt gemacht....


----------



## onkel_scheune (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich häng mich dran. Noch schnell Sachen suchen und dann gehts los. Bis gleich.


----------



## onkel_scheune (31. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Runde wars.
Sorry, dass ihr immer auf mich warten musstet. Jetzt weiß ich aber, dass wieder trainiert werden muss.

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## KingMO90 (1. Januar 2012)

ich fands auch super - zum Glück haben wir noch nen Glühwein/Punsch gefunden
Aber ScheunenOnkel, du musst dabei bleiben.. es gibt noch so viele Trails zu erkundigen 

Bis Dienstag


----------



## onkel_scheune (4. Januar 2012)

Werde mir Mühe geben.
Fahrt ihr die Runde auch im Dunkeln? Wenn ja - einfach nur krank!


----------



## LH_DJ (4. Januar 2012)

Klar fahren wir auch im Dunkeln, oder meinst du, wir machen im Winter Pause? Aber eine Krankheit ist das nicht, eher ein unheilbarer Virus, dem man aber mit viel gutem Licht entgegenwirken kann.

Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (4. Januar 2012)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> eine Krankheit ist das nicht, eher ein unheilbarer Virus


ich stimme dem werten Herrn LH_DJ uneingeschränkt zu


----------



## onkel_scheune (4. Januar 2012)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Klar fahren wir auch im Dunkeln, oder meinst du, wir machen im Winter Pause? Aber eine Krankheit ist das nicht, eher ein unheilbarer Virus, dem man aber mit viel gutem Licht entgegenwirken kann.
> 
> Dietmar



Oooohhhh man, mit wasfür Lampen seid ihr denn unterwegs? Ich selber fahre ne Sigma. Und selbst mit dem Evo-Strahler würde ich mir das nicht zutrauen. Liegt aber vielleicht auch an meiner nicht vorhandenen Ortskenntnis.

Fährt jemand am Samstag?


----------



## KingMO90 (5. Januar 2012)

ich hab auch bloß die kleine Sigma-Helmlampe, reicht völlig aus

Samstag? wann denn?
aber ich werde wohl früh ne kleine CossiRunde fahren und danach waschen.


----------



## onkel_scheune (5. Januar 2012)

Wieder halb zwei aufm Augustusplatz. Gerne auch schon früher, dann brauchen wir uns wegen der Dunkelheit keine Gedanken machen.
Werd mich jetzt mal auf den Crosstrainer schwingen ..... :-(


----------



## onkel_scheune (5. Januar 2012)

Ach ja, würdet ihr mir bitte eure Reifenempfehlung schreiben?! Mit meinen Jetzigen wirds ja nix, wie man gesehen hat.


----------



## KingMO90 (5. Januar 2012)

ich bin aber mit meinen 2.0er RocketRons auch weder versunken noch ständig gerutscht - aber wenn du neu investieren willst: 2.2er NobbyNic Evo oder MountainKing (investiere da aber ruhig in die teureren Protection oder RaceSport (70g leichter jeweils))


----------



## Deleted 186101 (5. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Wenn du testen magst, ich hab noch nen Mountainking und Speedking in Supersonic also leicht da. Einen zweiten MK könnte ich auftreiben.

Mir tun die - je nach Rad.

Grüße
crego


----------



## onkel_scheune (9. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Infos und Angebote. Muss die Reifenangelegenheit erstmal vertagen. Warum müssen Kfz-Unterhaltungskosten so verdammt teuer sein .....????


----------



## Xooldman (9. Januar 2012)

Gibt es die BTO Runde irgendwo als GPS Daten zum Download? Ich wuerde ja gern mal in der Gruppe fahren aber mit meinen durchtrainierten Buerobeinen will ich lieber erstmal schauen ob ich die Runde ueberhaupt ueberleben koennte.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2012)

Ja, @morph27 hat die hier im Fred irgendwo mal angehängt. Da musst du halt weit zurück suchen, ca. 1 Jahr.

Grundsätzlich gibt es vier Hauptrunden:
-Kulki über Schönauer Lachen
-MiMo / Statitz über Abtnaundorfer Park
- Cossi Trails durch Neue Harth usw. (die Trails im Auwald sind leider großteils platt)
- Bienitz über Sternburgschen Park und Hafen

und wenn einem sonst garnichts mehr einfällt
- Lindenthaler Wäldchen über Bismarckturm
- Markkleeberger/Störmthaler über Dösner Halde und Dösner Park
- Aussichtsturm Taucha über Mölkau und Paunsdorf

Man sollte halt 2 - 2,5h durchhalten können mit wechselnden Intervallen. Und über Baumstämme usw. fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (10. Januar 2012)

Hoi, gesundes Neues an alle

ich hab mir übrigens im November den kleinen Finger gebrochen und muss seitdem aussetzen.
Ich denke aber das es bald wieder geht. 
@ Cx: schön rot dein Felt irgendwas, btw: fährst du die Reifen oder sind die schon weg?

Gruß Andi


----------



## Slayer_LE (10. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gibt es vier Hauptrunden:
> -Kulki über Schönauer Lachen
> -MiMo / Statitz über Abtnaundorfer Park
> - Cossi Trails durch Neue Harth usw. (die Trails im Auwald sind leider großteils platt)
> ...



Die Cossi-Trails kenn ich noch gar nicht, genauso die Taucha-Runde. Könnten wir eine der Touren heute mal fahren? Ich denke, ich schaffs heute mal zur Runde.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2012)

@ Longjohn: die Reifen rollen gut, ja die fahr ich. Gute Besserung!
@SlayerLE: Taucha Aussichtsturm ist laaang, grad wenn man noch MiMo dran hängt. Mal sehen.


----------



## NoxaJack (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo... suche jmd der mir eine Probefahrt mit einem Canyon Nerve AM mit der Rahmengröße "M" ermöglichen würde, damit ich sehen kann ob mir die Rahmengröße zusagt un bequem ist .. Also wenn sich jmd im Raum Leipzig findet bitte melden....


----------



## skyfer (12. Januar 2012)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Gibt es die BTO Runde irgendwo als GPS Daten zum Download? Ich wuerde ja gern mal in der Gruppe fahren aber mit meinen durchtrainierten Buerobeinen will ich lieber erstmal schauen ob ich die Runde ueberhaupt ueberleben koennte.




Servus, schau dochmal hier http://maps.google.com/maps/user?uid=206964118365501527236 bin momentan am mittracken der Runden.

Bei eventuellen Verbesserungen der benannten Routen einfach Bescheid geben.

Gruß


----------



## AlexR (12. Januar 2012)

@skyfer cool danke


----------



## wrangler89 (12. Januar 2012)

ich hab sie noch von morph auf´m Rechner. wenn jemand Bedarf hat...


----------



## skyfer (12. Januar 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> @skyfer cool danke



Bitte bitte, die Tracks werden in den kommenden Wochen und Monaten noch mehr.


----------



## Xooldman (12. Januar 2012)

@skyfer
Vielen Dank fuer das posten der Tracks! Wird am WE gleich mal ne Runde ausprobiert. 

@wrangler89
Also ich wuerd hier mal Interesse an den morph'schen Tracks anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2012)

@skyfer: ich seh schon, ich muss das mal unterlaufen.......mal wieder schlammige Reitwege á la Jens einbauen, und völlig sinnlos kreuz und quer.....


----------



## wrangler89 (12. Januar 2012)

@Xooldman, schick mir mal ´ne mail.


----------



## peh (12. Januar 2012)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> ich hab sie noch von morph auf´m Rechner. wenn jemand Bedarf hat...


 Die hier? Sind doch noch online!


----------



## skyfer (13. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @skyfer: ich seh schon, ich muss das mal unterlaufen.......mal wieder schlammige Reitwege á la Jens einbauen, und völlig sinnlos kreuz und quer.....



Na ich bitte drum , du meinst es doch immer gut mit uns


----------



## wrangler89 (13. Januar 2012)

@peh:
ja, die


----------



## morph027 (13. Januar 2012)

War gestern noch jemand da?  Hab mich 18:25 ganz still und heimlich nach Hause verzogen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte _vorher_ auf das Regenradar geschaut  ...


----------



## morph027 (13. Januar 2012)

Naja, ich kam eh von Arbeit und hab mir gedacht, schau ich mal...Nass wäre ich sowieso geworden


----------



## Slayer_LE (13. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand Lust, morgen Mittag ne Runde zu drehen (so ggn. 12, 13 Uhr)? Nachdem ich mein Rad von den 3kg Matsch vom Dienstag befreit hab, würd ich gern wieder frischen Dreck draufschmieren.


----------



## Xooldman (13. Januar 2012)

Aha... Jetzt versteh ich die Beliebtheit der BDO Runden! Da endet der Track doch glatt am Biergarten vom Glashaus... Das wird mir immer sympathischer.


----------



## Metrum (13. Januar 2012)

Wie bekomme ich denn so ne verf...te zip Datei auf? 
Muss ich da wirklich was zahlen? Bin zu blöd - oder?


----------



## Luk00r (13. Januar 2012)

http://www.7-zip.org/

kann eigentlich alles entpacken


----------



## Enrique1980 (13. Januar 2012)

Nix bezahlen  Einfach WINRAR bei z.B. Chip.de runterladen. is zwar ne shareware die dich auffordert das zu kaufen, aba läuft auch im unregistrierten Zustand spitze.

http://www.chip.de/downloads/WinRAR-32-Bit_12994655.html


----------



## Metrum (13. Januar 2012)

Danke euch, wenn ich mich dann aus nem Internetcafé melde ist was schiefgegangen.


----------



## Slayer_LE (14. Januar 2012)

by the way für die Jungs von der BDO-Runde, die sich nicht vorstellen  können, dass es in meiner Heimat, dem Ruhrgebiet, ziemlich bergig ist


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Januar 2012)

Wer hat denn den lustigen Trail mit der Baumstammbrücke im Pfarrholz angefangen - doch nicht etwa der Förster, der dort zu seinem Hochsitz will?
Oder waren es Wildschweine, mir kam eben eine Rotte von über 10 mit Keiler, Bachen und Frischlingen in die Quere ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (15. Januar 2012)

wo ist das denn?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Januar 2012)

51°18'5.20"N 12°20'58.29"E
da ungefähr geht ein deutlich sichtbarer Pfad in der Kurve zum Bach.
ich hasse GE


----------



## AlexR (15. Januar 2012)

Ah, das ist das Pfarrholz man lernt nie aus 

Die Stelle kenne ich glaube ich. Da bin ich im Herbst mal rein gefahren. Der Pfad hat dann ziemlich schnell im Gestrüpp geendet.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Januar 2012)

Nö, geht durch zu fahren. 
Aber Vorsicht, Schwarzkittel haben Vorrang!







Hinter dem Brückchen links und meinen Reifenspuren folgen  ...


----------



## AlexR (16. Januar 2012)

Heute bin ich durch gekommen. Im Herbst war da glaube ich die Vegetation im Weg


----------



## GuyGood (16. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte mal fragen ob vielleicht noch jemand einen gebrauchten Vorbau zu Hause hat? Wollte mal einen kürzeren Vorbau probieren und hatte gehofft dass der ein oder andere noch einen nicht benötigten Vorbau rumliegen hat. Es soll auch nicht geschenkt sein, vielleicht auch nur mal für eine Woche ausgeliehen. 

Benötigt wäre ein Vorbau für 1 1/8 Rohr und 31.8er Klemmung und würde gern eine Vorbaulänge zwischen 80-40 mm probieren.


----------



## Metrum (16. Januar 2012)

Also einen so um die 40/50 habe ich da. In welcher Ecke wohnt denn Dein Haus?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (16. Januar 2012)

Long John schrieb:


> Hoi, gesundes Neues an alle ich hab mir übrigens im November den kleinen Finger gebrochen und muss seitdem aussetzen.


Hoi und Gruß zurück! Beste Genesungswünsche und bis hoffentlich bald mal...


----------



## JanRickmeyer (23. Januar 2012)

Moin! 

Wir suchen noch 1-2 Mitfahrer fÃ¼r unseren Trip nach England im Mai. Wir wollen in den Afan forest an der WestkÃ¼ste. Ãber 150 km singletrails und flowtrails sowie nen Bikepark. Geplant ist ne ganze Woche zu fahren vom 12.05 bis 19.05. Kostenpunkt pro Mitfahrer zwischen 350 und 400 â¬ je nachdem wieviele Leute nochmit wollen. Wenn jemand interesse hat einfach mal melden. Man  sollte auf jeden Fall vielleicht 2-3 mal mit unserer festen Crew zusammen fahren und schaun ob man sich versteht. 

Mehr Infos unter:
http://www.afanforestpark.co.uk/

Video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02moLtszMQU"]Wales Afan W2 04-12-11.m2t      - YouTube[/nomedia]






PS: Bild is leider nicht von mir, so kÃ¶nnte es aber aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (24. Januar 2012)

geht das Bild NOCH größer????


----------



## JanRickmeyer (24. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> geht das Bild NOCH größer????
> 
> Für den ders nochnicht kennt, hier was zur Aufbesserung englischer Fachausdrücke in unserem schönen Sport:
> 
> Shit Mountain Bikers Say      - YouTube



ja sorry, hab ich auch erst danach gesehen das des so riesig war. Dachte das wir klein gerechnet.


----------



## Xooldman (28. Januar 2012)

Na endlich mal Schnee... So ansatzweise. Ist morgen nochmal jemand unterwegs auf ner kleinen Runde? Es ging heut eigentlich ganz gut. Nur fuer die Halde in Zschocher reicht mein fahrerisches Können dann doch net.


----------



## Slayer_LE (28. Januar 2012)

Ich würd morgen auch mal gern ne Schneerunde drehen....es soll ja ganz gut werden. Treffpunkt 12.00 Uhr vorm Gewandhaus am Brunnen?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2012)

12.00 ist mir ggfs. zu spät, mal sehen - ich fands heut eine arge Quälerei mit den fetten Reifen am Fully auf den Cospuditrails, ich werde doch lieber das 29er nehmen...

In Anbetracht der Aussichten für die nächsen zwei Wochen sollte man doch noch mal schnell ein paar Runden drehen: -15°C :fröstel: ...


----------



## Xooldman (28. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich hab mich mit meinem 26er auch gequählt, jedoch liegt das in meinem Fall auch einfach am fehlenden Training. Die Runde morgen sollte also nicht zu lang werden. 
Man könnte sich an der Sachsenbrücke treffen, so gegen 12.30 vielleicht? Oder ihr schlagt was anderes vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slayer_LE (29. Januar 2012)

Alles klar, 12.30 Uhr an der Sachsenbrücke. Bis gleich!


----------



## Le-crew (29. Januar 2012)

Bin gestern Abend wieder aus Leogang vom White Style zurück gekommen und musste mit entsetzen Feststellen was soll das weiße Zeug hier.   Die Straße hier sind zum Kotzen geräumt in Leogang hätt ich mit abgefahrenen Sommerreifen fahren können. Wer besser wenn gleich mal ne Ordentliche Portion Weißes runter gekommen wär als so ein paar Flocken hochkant.  Will irgendwer auf der Halde Zschocher runheizen? Wenn ja man sieht sich.


----------



## Xooldman (29. Januar 2012)

@LE-crew

Siehe weiter oben... Bin gestern mal hoch und einmal runter zwischen Schlittenfahrenden Familien. War ziemlich rutschig die Angelegenheit, kann aber durchaus Spass machen. Ich weiss ja nicht wo heute die Reise hingeht aber vielleicht fuehrt uns ja die Tour dort vorbei. 

@Slayer-LE
Wir sehen uns gleich...


----------



## Xooldman (29. Januar 2012)

@Slayer-LE
War doch ne schoene Runde heute. Hoffe der Rest war noch unfallfrei... Wir sehen uns bei der naechsten Gelegnheit... Vielleicht gar auf der BDO Runde. 

@LE-Crew
Waren heute auch kurz auf der Halde... Irgendwer war vor uns da...?! Man hatte auch schoen Astwerk auf den Trail gelegt, damit es nicht ganz so rutschig war.


----------



## Acid_29 (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

bin Einsteiger und neu, bin ab 13.2. 2012 Ausbildungsbedingt wieder in Leipzig region Südvorstadt... Ich werde mein Bike mitnehmen

Wenn jemand Bock hat mir paar schöne Ecken zu zeigen und bissl zusammen zu Biken, einfach mal Schreiben... Wäre cool


----------



## straZzeR (30. Januar 2012)

Da würde ich gern mitkommen, bin zwar Leipziger aber wo man überall fahren kann weis ich auch nicht =)


----------



## Le-crew (30. Januar 2012)

@Xooldman      ich war`s nicht 
 hab nen fetten Magendarm Infekt ich kann mir ja noch nicht einmal Biken im Fernsehen anschauen sonst wird mir schlecht


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Januar 2012)

Vor mir (10:30) waren zwei mit Rennradlertrikot oben, die sind aber nicht über "meine" Betonplatte runter - wer war denn Nachmittags dort mit Surley Pugsley unterwegs?? 
Das hab ich ja noch nie hier live gesehen?

Aber irgendwie ist das eh zu wenig Schnee und Eis, das rockt dies Jahr nicht und ist nur schweinekalt, und mitSpikes tritt es sich nochmal schwerer als mit MM - BDO lass ich morgen ausfallen. Und Donnerstag auch, bei den Aussichten..brrrrrr....ab auf die Insel.


----------



## Slayer_LE (30. Januar 2012)

Acid_29 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Bock hat mir paar schöne Ecken zu zeigen und bissl zusammen zu Biken, einfach mal Schreiben... Wäre cool





straZzeR schrieb:


> Da würde ich gern mitkommen, bin zwar Leipziger aber wo man überall fahren kann weis ich auch nicht =)



Hallo ihr zwei,
mir gings ähnlich, als ich neu in Leipzig war. Wenn ihr Lust auf neue Trails mit ner coolen Truppe habt, dann schließt euch einfach der BDO-Runde an. Immer dienstags 18.00 Uhr vorm Laden und donnerstags 18.30 am Brunnen vorm Gewandhaus. 

Grüße,
Andi


----------



## Xooldman (30. Januar 2012)

@Le-Crew
Na da wünsch ich doch gute Besserung!

@cxfahrer
Nun ein bissel mehr Schnee wär' schon schön. Vorwärts ging es auch ohne Spikes noch recht ordentlich - und auch über "deine" Betonplatte drüber 
Jetzt wird es aber wirklich zu kalt... da friert einem ja alles ein. Gute Gelegenheit mal das Gefährt komplett zu zerlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingMO90 (30. Januar 2012)

Hey,

wie stehts bei euch den mit Erfahrungen zu FunWorks Laufrädern.. bin bissel verwirrt bei den ganzen Naben (altes Lagerproblem bei der N75, was wohl aber mit der neuen N-Light Nabe behoben sein soll), Felgen und Speichen..
Wäre mal nett wenn jemand bissel was für den Überblick darbieten könnte.
Mein Ziel ist ein leichter Laufradsatz unter 1450g mit einem sehr guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Ich hab auch schon alle Threads durchgelesen, das ist aber alles so alt (von 2009 - die Naben und Speichen sind doch gar nicht mehr aktuell)


----------



## Acid_29 (31. Januar 2012)

Slayer_LE schrieb:


> Hallo ihr zwei,
> mir gings ähnlich, als ich neu in Leipzig war. Wenn ihr Lust auf neue Trails mit ner coolen Truppe habt, dann schließt euch einfach der BDO-Runde an. Immer dienstags 18.00 Uhr vorm Laden und donnerstags 18.30 am Brunnen vorm Gewandhaus.
> 
> Grüße,
> Andi


 

Coole Sache nur noch ne Frage, da ich noch nicht die Orientierung in LE hab, wo ist dieser LAden? Hast du ne Adresse?!

Danke schön


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2012)

http://www.bdoleipzig.de/index.php/news.html


----------



## straZzeR (31. Januar 2012)

Fährt da von euch einer mit?


----------



## KingMO90 (31. Januar 2012)

jo, eigentlich alles ab und zu.
sind meistens 5-10 Leute, im Sommer auch schon mal 20.
Aber jetzt bei den Temperaturen siehste mich abends nicht mehr mit rum fahren!
gestern habe ich mir schon fast die Nase abgefroren^^


----------



## straZzeR (31. Januar 2012)

Es gibt doch Gesichtsschutz


----------



## skyfer (1. Februar 2012)

Und man kann es nicht oft genug sagen, es besteht Helmpflicht bei der BDO-Runde und ne gescheite Lampe sollte auch am Start sein.


----------



## feliks (1. Februar 2012)

ach seid ihr gestern spazieren gefahren?

war es nicht ein wenig kalt?

konnte leider nicht wegen lange arbeiten und so.

morgen evtl jemand?


----------



## straZzeR (2. Februar 2012)

morgen abend habe ich leider keine Zeit, wäre gerne mitgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (4. Februar 2012)

Hi,
hat jemand in seinem Fundus zufällig einen Alurahmen für Aufbau zum SSP/ Fixie in RH 46 über? Suche für meine Tochter einen Rahmen zum Aufbau als Bahnrad. Gabel ist unwichtig.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (7. Februar 2012)

Ihr Weicheier  


...waren heut nur zu dritt...wie sieht's am Do. aus???


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Februar 2012)

Nö...vielleicht tagsüber mal kurz...es fährt sich ja sehr schön auf den staubtrockenenTrails, aber mir ist an Händen und Füssen einfach zu kalt. Da krieg ich ja nen Schnupfen  .


----------



## feliks (8. Februar 2012)

> ...waren heut nur zu dritt...wie sieht's am Do. aus???


wird wohl nix, ich bin sicher wieder lange auf arbeit. 
aber auf nen ausflug auf ein regenerationsgetränk würdsch dann kommen


----------



## LH_DJ (8. Februar 2012)

Bin Donnerstag dabei, neues Spaßgerät ausführen. Und Regeneration ist bei mir immer ein Thema, also komm vorbei Felix.

Bis später....

Dietmar


----------



## feliks (8. Februar 2012)

was? neues gerät?! hast`n link? gib mir information!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingMO90 (8. Februar 2012)

das interessiert mich jetzt auch was der Dietmar sich gegönnt hat.. Canyon fremd gegangen?


----------



## straZzeR (8. Februar 2012)

wie lange fahrt ihr Dienstag/ Donnerstag abends immer?


----------



## Xooldman (9. Februar 2012)

Kann mir jemand eine gute Fahrradwerkstatt in Leipzig oder Halle empfehlen, die in der Lage ist, ein Gewinde für die Innenlageraufnahme nachzuschneiden? Ist ein übliches BSA Gewinde... also nicht allzu ausgefallen - sollte aber trotzdem solide und ordentlich gemacht werden. Bin für Empfehlungen dankbar.


----------



## R_o_B (9. Februar 2012)

Bester Fahrradladen in LE: Bike Departement Ost. Ruf am besten mal in der Werkstatt dort an und frag nach.


----------



## morph027 (9. Februar 2012)

Velowelt Leipzig, da kann man das bei Bedarf auch selber machen


----------



## Xooldman (9. Februar 2012)

Na selber machen will ich es lieber nicht.... nicht das ich noch mehr Schaden anrichte! Na ich werd mal durchrufen...

Zum BDO höre ich immer so viele unterschiedliche Meinungen... 



morph027 schrieb:


> Velowelt Leipzig, da kann man das bei Bedarf auch selber machen


----------



## wrangler89 (9. Februar 2012)

hier
www.radwelt-sport.de
hingehen, hingeben, gemacht, gehen


----------



## wildbiker (9. Februar 2012)

Nee.. der Laden geht gar nicht, kenn paar Leute, die aufgrund ihres Materials abgewiesen worden... 
Martin Götze könnt ich noch empfehlen... Hinfahren, Problem schildern, reparieren lassen, heimfahrn...

Bin selbst auf der Suche nach einem netten Laden/Reparaturservice. 

Kennt jm. den laden hier: Lenk-Rad, Brünner Str. 10b, Leipzig ??


----------



## Xooldman (9. Februar 2012)

Also Velowelt hat super funktioniert. Der Laden macht einen kompetenten Eindruck, Leute freundlich und schnell ging es auch noch zu spaeter Stund. Kann ich also erstmal empfehlen.


----------



## morph027 (9. Februar 2012)

Sach ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (9. Februar 2012)

@wildbiker
erzähl mir mal mehr, sowas kenn ich von dort nicht


----------



## bikepunx (10. Februar 2012)

hat wer von euch noch günstig nen schwalbe rocket ron oder racing ralph 2,25 abzugeben?


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. Februar 2012)

ich könnte noch 2Rad Bachmann in Markkleeberg sehr empfehlen!!


----------



## wrangler89 (10. Februar 2012)

leider nur 2 WickedWill in 2,35"


----------



## KingMO90 (10. Februar 2012)

hab 2 gebrauchte Rocket Ron Performance.. nicht mal 800km gelaufen.
liegen zur Zeit im Keller.


----------



## Metrum (10. Februar 2012)

Nobby und Ralph hätte ich auch noch da.


----------



## Metrum (10. Februar 2012)

@Wurstzippel, den Bachmann kannste doch vergessen. Da musste ich mal am nem Samstag wegen ner Kette hin, woanders wäre ich wegen der Zeit nicht mehr hingekommen und da hat er mir 35 Euronen für ne HG53 aus der Tasche gezogen. 

Wenn´s mal sein muss gehe ich immer nach Zwenkau zu ASB, Leipziger Straße 32 (glaube ich). Nette Jungs, mit Zeit für einen Schwatz zum Thema und immer bemüht günstige Problemlösungen zu finden. Und NEIN ich arbeite nicht dort, bin weder verwandt noch verschwägert - sondern einfach nur immer sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted 186101 (10. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Mein momentaner Fav ist und wird es wohl auch bleiben: wie genannt Velowelt.

Ist denke ich aber auch ne Frage mit wem man gut kann und so. Wie man halt an den bisherigen Ansagen so sieht.
Grüße
crego


----------



## der12te (11. Februar 2012)

Bachmann is bei mir auch durch, war mal da um nen Gewinde nachzuschneiden und wurde auch übelst abgezockt - nie wieder!
Gehe meißt zum Götze.

Schönes WE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (11. Februar 2012)

ok,das wusste ich nicht,das er seine preise so angezogen hat.
war mind.1jahr nicht mehr dort,bis dahin aber immer zufrieden,und habe preismäßig immer gut mit ihm gefeilscht.
war aber nur so lange nicht da, weil: selbst ist der mann )) 
gruß in die runde...


----------



## peh (11. Februar 2012)

Toll wären Radläden in Leipzig mit brauchbarer Webpräsenz. Sprich: Man könnte im Netz nachkucken, ob sie haben, was man gerade sucht. Eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Die notwendigen Datenbanken müssen ja eh gepflegt werden. Dennoch ist mir kein Leipziger Laden bekannt, der das probiert/hinkriegt.

BDO hatte mal wunderschöne Specialized Armadillo Reifen. Als ich die einige Zeit später kaufen wollte, waren sie weg. Ich hätte auch irgendwas anderes in 25- oder 28-622 Reifen genommen, fast egal zu welchem Preis, weil es drängte. Nur war nix da, nix. BDO engagiert sich für die regionale Szene - Ausfahrten, Feldtest, Sponsoring ... -, aber einkaufen kann ich da nicht, ich passe nicht ins Kundenrpofil, bin zu webverwöhnt. 

Ich ertappe mich bei günstigen Hamsterkäufen auf der Insel. Denn was ich bereits im Keller habe, muss ich nicht erst mühsam im örtlichen Einzelhandel zusammensuchen.

Manchmal ist auch Karstadt die Rettung. Der Fahrradbereich ist erstaunlich gut mit günstigem Kleinkram ausgestattet, vom Steuersatzschlüssel bis zur Transporttasche. Auch Lucky Bike ist besser als sein Ruf.

Mein absoluter Wohlfühlladen ist nach wie vor zu Rotor Bikes.

Das Angebot in der Stadt ist sehr groß, doch ich werde nicht versuchen, es durchzuprobieren:

http://www.radfahren-in-leipzig.de/fahrrad/haendler_und_reparaturservice.asp


----------



## JanRickmeyer (11. Februar 2012)

Naja Lucky Bikes, da kann man echt anderer Meinung sein. Die geben sich zwar Mühe, aber der Bringer is das da nich. Die hatten wegen nem Garantiefall mal mein Bike da zerlegt und wieder zusammengesetzt und als ich nen viertel Jahr später die Pedalen wechseln wollt waren die OHNE Fett und mit extrem viel Drehmoment festgebrummt! hab ewig gebraucht die ab zu kriegen. 

BDO is ganz okay. Angebot is für MTBler recht gut (haben auch mal nen paar Maxxis Reifen) Preise sind aber echt viel zu hoch! Werkstatt hab ich selber noch nich getestet, aber nen Kumpel hatte sich letztens bei denen nen Laufrad einspeichen lassen. Versprochen waren 3-4 Tage, gedauert hat es 15 Tage oder mehr. Macht also auch nich sooo den besten Eindruck. Geh aber trotzdem gern ma hin und die machen wirklich viel für die Szene. 

Wer als Monteur echt noch was drauf und super gute Preise bei der Werkstatt hat is Radsport Wittwer auf der Lessingstr. War einst mal der angesagteste und größte MTB laden in Leipzig. Leider is der alte Laden irgendwann den Bach runter gegangen und übrig geblieben is die kleine Werkstatt, ohne wirklich viel Auswahl, aber bestellen kann man dort zumindest alles. Und der Chef kann noch echt viel aus den glorreichen StahlMTBRahmenzeiten erzählen. So hab ich auch mein Senf dazugegeben....


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2012)

Also bei Lucky Bikes kann man sich mal ne Luftpumpe kaufen (wenn man keinen besonderen Anspruch an das Ding stellt) ansonsten ist der Laden eigentlich nur Mist und leider passen die Mitarbeiter auch zum Angebot.

BDO ist halt vom Angebot her geil, aber die Besetzung recht verschieden. Mit manchen kann man echt gut und es macht Spaß, bei anderen willste nur schnell wieder raus. Aber trotzdem geh ich immer gern hin, zum stöbern. Was mir da nicht sooo zusagt sind die Werkstatttermine und wenn ich da mit dem Rahmen in der Hand drin stehe, nen Vorbau für über 100 kaufe und mir dann gesagt wird dass ich zum einpressen nen Termin brauche fällt mir in dem Moment auch nix positives ein.

Hach ja, Wittwer war echt ein geiler Laden, in den Neunzigern.


----------



## peh (11. Februar 2012)

JanRickmeyer schrieb:


> Naja Lucky Bikes, da kann man echt anderer Meinung sein.


Für Reparaturen, die ich mir nicht selbst zutraue, ist in Leipzig, wie gesagt, der Generator meine erste Wahl. Oben ging es ja z.B. um eine Kette für 35 Euro. Die gibt es bei Lucky Bike günstiger und sicher ebenso gut 

Gute Auswahl, faire Preise, freundliche Bedienung, mehr erwarte ich von einem Laden nicht. Der Verkäufer muss mir nicht erklären, wie ein Steuersatz eingebaut wird oder in welche Richtung ein Kettenschloss zeigen sollte. Alles entspannt


----------



## bikepunx (12. Februar 2012)

danke an alle die mir auf meine anfrage geantwortet haben
 bin fündig geworden(reifen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slayer_LE (13. Februar 2012)

Ist morgen wer bei der BDO-Runde dabei? Ist ja nicht mehr soooo kalt...


----------



## feliks (13. Februar 2012)

also ich bin sicher dabei.

das weiße wird schon wieder echt nervös^^


----------



## LH_DJ (13. Februar 2012)

Hab Spätdienst, aber wenn ihr wieder eine Weile "regeneriet" könnte ich dazu kommen, allerdings erst nach 22:00. Ruft mich kurz an wenn ihr wisst wohin, steige um 21:15 am Flughafen auf Slayer ...... ne, nicht was ihr denkt.

Dietmar


----------



## morph027 (14. Februar 2012)

feliks schrieb:


> das weiße wird schon wieder echt nervös^^



Das schwarze auch....Hab leider immer noch entzündete Stimmbänder, muss also noch etwas pausieren. Viel Spass!


----------



## Slayer_LE (14. Februar 2012)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> steige um 21:15 am Flughafen auf Slayer ...... ne, nicht was ihr denkt.



Bist du jetzt auch ein Slayer-Fahrer? Coole Nummer! Welches Modell? Noch serienmäßig oder schon ordentlich gepimpt?


----------



## Luk00r (14. Februar 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand ne Stadtgurke abzugeben ?
An meiner gibts nur noch eine Kurbel


----------



## LH_DJ (14. Februar 2012)

Slayer_LE schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt auch ein Slayer-Fahrer? Coole Nummer! Welches Modell? Noch serienmäßig oder schon ordentlich gepimpt?



Ja bin ich. 2012er Slayer50. Bis auf Vorbau und Sattelstütze noch original, Teile sind aber auf dem Weg.

Muss mich korrigieren: Teile sind da, Post hat gerade geklingelt


----------



## feliks (14. Februar 2012)

> Hab leider immer noch entzündete Stimmbänder, muss also noch etwas pausieren



du musst ja nicht die ganze quatschen oder mir ein lied vorsingen. haha


----------



## Slayer_LE (14. Februar 2012)

schaffe es leider nicht.....das nächste Mal vielleicht.


----------



## Matthias32 (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich wohne in der Nähe von Leipzig. Habe aber ein Zimmer in Leipzig, da ich aufgrunde meiner Arbeit nicht dauernd pendeln möchte.

Kann man sich da Eurer Gruppe anschließen und mitfahren?

Oder ich werde ich gedisst, da ich nur ein "Germatec GM 01" und ein "Cube black n white" habe?  

Beide Bikes sind gut gewartet und Helm und Beleuchtung habe ich auch. 


Gruß

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyfer (15. Februar 2012)

Hi Matthias,

gedisst ?!  Bei uns wird niemand gedisst.
Bike haste, Helm und Licht haste auch. Was spricht noch dagegen, komm vorbei.

Orte und Zeiten hast du?

Gruß
Torben


----------



## Matthias32 (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

die Daten habe ich.
Ich kenne mich in Leipzig noch nicht aus, werde dies aber finden. 
Ich denke, dass ich nächste Woche dabei sein werde. 
Alleine durch die Gegend zu kacheln macht zwar auch Spaß - ist auf Dauer aber etwas eintönig.


Was für Strecken fahrt ihr? 

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## skyfer (16. Februar 2012)

Strecken findest du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9098651&postcount=1782

Gruß,
Torben


----------



## reizhusten (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe hier zwei Sätze Bremsscheiben. Einen Satz Avid G2 203 mm, gerade eingebremst und einen Satz Avid G3 203 mm, etwas mehr gebraucht. Wenn jemand welche braucht, bitte melden. Am liebsten wäre mir ein Tausch gegen Avid G2 oder G3 mit 185 mm.


----------



## Deleted 201159 (17. Februar 2012)

Was ich bisher über die BDO Runden gehört habe, müssen die Leute dort ziemlich fix unterwegs sein und es nicht sooo gern haben, wenn man aufgrund der Ausdauer oder der fahrerischen Fähigkeiten nicht hinterherkommt... 

Ist dem so oder protestiert jemand gegen diese Aussage? 

Hatte mich bisher auch eher zurück gehalten, da ich a) kein Licht habe und b) niemanden den Spaß versauen möchte aber irgendwie hätte ich schon Bock mal mit jemanden meine Runde zu drehen... 

@Reizhusten

Ich schreib dir mal eine PN


----------



## straZzeR (18. Februar 2012)

hi mocede,
ich war letzten Donnerstag das erste mal dabei. Es hat richtig viel spaÃ gemacht.
Die jungs sind zwar fix unterwegs aber es wurde dennoch in gruppe gefahren und das tempo aller eingehalten. Was die beleuchtung angeht hatte ich zwar licht aber beim besten willen an alle die mitfahren mÃ¶chten. Bevor ihr da mitmachen wollt oder wo anders abends durch den wald fahrt kauft euch eine Helmlampe. 
Ich wÃ¤re sehr benachteiligt gewesen wenn einer der BDO leuten nicht hintermir licht gegeben hÃ¤tte da man mit einer normalen 60â¬ fahrradlampe Ã¼berhaupt nichts sieht.
Danke nochmal!


----------



## morph027 (18. Februar 2012)

DafÃ¼r mit ner 60â¬ Chinalampe (Magic Shine  )


----------



## skyfer (21. Februar 2012)

Ich fahr seit ca. einem Jahr bei der BDO Runde mit und kann nur sagen, es wurde auf jeden, Neuling oder Eingesessenen, immer gewartet. Denn auch ein regelmäßiger Teilnehmer kann mal einen schlechten Tag haben. 

Am Anfang hatte ich auch etwas Probleme mitzuhalten, aber je öfter man mitfährt um so besser geht es. 

Apropos Licht, ich hätte noch eine Lampe aus Ronnys letzter Lieferung abzugeben. 
http://amoebalight.blogspot.com/
Die Lampe ich noch original verpackt und wird zum original Preis verkauf. 

Bei näherem Interesse einfach melden.

Gruß


----------



## Schnitte (21. Februar 2012)

fährt jmd. aus Leipzig einige Rennen der MDC Serie mit? Bzw. auch entsprechende Endurorennen für 2012? Suche zurzeit noch Leute mit denen man zusammen fahren könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (21. Februar 2012)

Ich werd wohl Mad East und EBM Enduro mitfahren. Bis in den weiten Westen hab ich mich noch nicht so durchringen können, bin aber für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## feliks (21. Februar 2012)

ich hatte auch vor so viele enduro-events der serie und mad east beizuwohenen


----------



## wildbiker (21. Februar 2012)

Überleg auch die Mad East zu fahren...


----------



## wrangler89 (21. Februar 2012)

MadEast und EBM- ist gebucht. Eventl. Vogtland...


----------



## GuyGood (22. Februar 2012)

Hab auf der Mad East Seite nichts darüber gefunden, ob nun FullFace Pflicht ist. Ist es das, oder nicht? (Nur reine Neugier)


----------



## wrangler89 (22. Februar 2012)

Wird empfohlen
siehe: http://www.madmission.de/mad-east-challenge-500/infos/mad-east-enduro/

Ich fahr mit FF- is bei meinen Fahrkünsten besser^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoxaJack (22. Februar 2012)

Könnt ihr mir ein paar Enduro Spots in Leipzig un Umgebung empfehlen?! zB Alte Hexe usw ... kennt ihr da noch ein paar?!


----------



## wrangler89 (22. Februar 2012)

Müllberg Zschocher, Fockeberg


----------



## GuyGood (22. Februar 2012)

Danke Volker,

Hatte mir nur die Ausschreibung und die FAQ durchgelesen und erwartet dass da was zu drinsteht.  Thx. Klingt auf jeden Fall nach Spass, das wäre dann wohl mein erster "Wettkampf". Mal schauen....^^


----------



## Schnitte (23. Februar 2012)

mad east würde ich auch in Angriff nehmen


----------



## straZzeR (23. Februar 2012)

wo ist Müllberg Zschocher?


----------



## wrangler89 (23. Februar 2012)

in Grosszschocher- hinter Lidl in der Dieskaustr.


----------



## straZzeR (23. Februar 2012)

ah ok danke dir!


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2012)

1.er Tag auf LP - 

grüße


----------



## Radatouille (26. Februar 2012)

*Terminabsage*


----------



## Moe's Tavern (26. Februar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 1.er Tag auf LP - grüße und bis Dienstag!


 schnee schon aufm hexenfeld...na wie sah es dann erst aufm roque aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (26. Februar 2012)

nix hexenfeld - volcan san martin  - aufm roque sah es so aus:





aber keine Sorge, tags drauf war alles wieder schön  

@ radatouille: den kulki kann man umrunden, das dauert nicht lang. du kannst auch noch eine schleife durch das an markranstädt liegende wäldchen einbauen, da gibts ein zwei sehr nette trails. dienstag vormittag eher nicht.


----------



## Radatouille (26. Februar 2012)

@cxfahrer: Dank dir für deine Antwort. Tja, so schnell kann´s gehen - habe eben erfahren, dass ich beruflich stramm stehen und die Runde verschieben muss. Schade.


----------



## R_o_B (29. Februar 2012)

Ich war heute aufm Scherbelberg...da kann ich nur sagen: Nass ;D


----------



## straZzeR (29. Februar 2012)

ich war am Montag das erste mal dort. würde gerne mal mit euch mitfahren um die anderen strecken dort zu sehen. habe nur eine gefunden und dann eine die wohl noch nicht fertig ist!?  wann Fahrt ihr das nächste mal wieder hin?


----------



## R_o_B (29. Februar 2012)

Also ich war heute auch das erste mal seit..ehm..10 Jahren?  dort. Aber da bin ich noch kein mtb gefahrn..weiß nich. Ich fahr sicher wieder hin, nur bei besserem Wetter.


----------



## wrangler89 (29. Februar 2012)

Werd Sonntag mal hinguggen, so´n zeitigen Nachmittag.


----------



## straZzeR (1. März 2012)

sonntag muss ich leider ab nachmittag arbeiten.


----------



## bikepunx (1. März 2012)

hat wer nen PM auf IS HR 180mm adapter für mich über?


----------



## Bill Tür (2. März 2012)

Gestern wurden bei einer Hausdurchsuchung in Schleußig mehrere Räder sichergestellt, darunter etwa ein Nicolai. Vielleicht vermisst jemand ja sein Rad. (http://www.polizei.sachsen.de/pd_leipzig/5961.htm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slayer_LE (2. März 2012)

na vielleicht bekomme ich mein nicht ganz 2 Jahre verschollenes Crossbike doch wieder...


----------



## KingMO90 (3. März 2012)

Moin Leute, danke dass ihr hier auch mal die PolizeiNEWS verlinkt..
Am Mittwoch Abend 22Uhr wurden mir meine beiden Bikes aus dem Keller geklaut. Wir wohnen im Hinterhaus mit ruhiger Lage, da hätte ich nie daran gedacht, dass die da einbrechen.

Naja falls ihr jemanden habt, der euch Teile der Bikes anbietet.. vorallem sowas "seltenes" wie die:
Magura Durin SL Gabel (2012)
2fach XT-Kurbel
DT Swiss x1600 Laufradsatz
NoTubes Laufradsatz mit XT-Naben

Ansonsten waren die Bikes
- ROSE PsychoPath 6
- BMC Speedfox SF03


----------



## skyfer (8. März 2012)

Hat jemand Bock am WE ne Runde zu drehen?

Beste Grüße,
Torben


----------



## wildbiker (8. März 2012)

Hm.. wir (3 Leutchen)...wenns Wetter passt, am Sa..

Cospudener See-Neue Harth-Zwenkauer  See-Böhlen-Böhlen/Werke-Stausee Rötha-Kahnsdorfer See-Hainer See-Halde  Trages-Oelzschau-Oberholz-Störmthaler See-Cröbern-Rückhaltebecken  Stöhna-Böhlen-Zwenkauer See-Neue Harth-Cospudener See

(ggf. mit Abweichungen/Verkürzungen)


----------



## cxfahrer (9. März 2012)

Rennradtour 
ne ich fahr nur ganz kurz wenn, der Schnupfen ist hartnäckig...


----------



## wrangler89 (9. März 2012)

Hi,
hat heut jemand Bock auf Trashmountain in Zschocher? So gegen 16.00Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slayer_LE (9. März 2012)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat heut jemand Bock auf Trashmountain in Zschocher? So gegen 16.00Uhr?


War am Mittwoch dort, der obere Teil ist noch total matschig und tief. So richtig fahren kann man erst ab dem Drop vorm Steinfeld.


----------



## wrangler89 (9. März 2012)

na mal guggen. Wenns nich geht wird´s halt´ne Auwaldrunde.


----------



## Metrum (10. März 2012)

Sucht vielleicht jemand gerade paar RoRo´s?
Hatte sie mir im Forum gekauft, sind mir aber dann doch bissel zu schmal, in 2.1.
Würde das Paar für die 25 weitergeben, die ich auch bezahlt habe.

Hätte dann auch noch nen Satz Muddy´s in FR Mischung abzugeben, nahezu ungefahren (10km)für 40.

Ansonsten gehts in den Markt.

Grüße


----------



## Frangz (11. März 2012)

Hej Leute,
ich bin im Raum Leipzig was MTB Touren betrifft ziemlich neu.
Ich bin lediglich mit nem Sportlichem Trecking-Bike von Le nach Rostock gefahren wonach das Fahrrad nichtmehr wirklich für Touren zu gebrauchen war.

Mit meinem Neuem MTB will ich nun im Hobbybereich weiterhin kleinere Touren (um LE) und ggf. auch mehrtägige Touren bestreiten.

Daher um auf den eigentlichen Inhalt dieses Beitrags zurück zu kommen, Suche ich Leute die alle paar wochen oder auch Wöchentlich  mal ausritte um Leipzig machen (einweggrill kann ich bedienen für kommende sonnige Taage =) )und würde mich an solchen Gruppen gerne Anschließen.

Also wenn ihr zu einer Solchen Gruppe gehört oder wisst wo ich mich ambesten umschauen sollte dann schreibt mir bitte eine PN oder einfach unter meinen Beitrag schreiben =)

mfg Frangz

ps: Von gemütlichen bis zu KM-Schrubber Touren alles Gesucht


----------



## LH_DJ (15. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

in Erinnerung an die vergangenen Monate hier ein kleiner, wenn auch nicht oskarreifer, Erguss von mir:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/38501646"]Mal was ohne Bike.... on Vimeo[/ame]

Ski und Board stehen wieder im Keller, jetzt kann die richtige Saison wieder beginnen.

Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (15. März 2012)

Grubigstein? 
Igitt ist da viel Schnee...da wollt ich doch an Himmelfahrt radeln gehen.....


----------



## Moe's Tavern (15. März 2012)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> in Erinnerung an die vergangenen Monate hier ein kleiner, wenn auch nicht oskarreifer, Erguss von mir:
> 
> ...



Jaja, die weiße Pracht... Bei dem exotischen Klangwerk muss ich an Kamele und Dattelpalmen denken


----------



## Luk00r (15. März 2012)

Gibts auch GPS tracks von La Palma (14.Untitled auf vimeo) ?
Find das la Palma Vid besser


----------



## cxfahrer (15. März 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Gibts auch GPS tracks von La Palma (14.Untitled auf vimeo) ?
> Find das la Palma Vid besser



Gibt von fast jedem Weg dort GPS Tracks. 

Gibt auch hier von fast jedem Weg GPS Tracks.

Neumodischer Kram. Ich fahr immer nach Karte  ...

Fang mal auf alpcross.de an.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. März 2012)

hier mal ein paar Bilder von heute:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47417

Schönen Abend und tschöööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## straZzeR (17. März 2012)

Hier seht ihr von mir ein zusammengeschnittenes Video wo ich beim Trashmounten das 2. mal runter fahre 
Wohl bemerkt das das auch überhaupt mein zweiter Downhill war.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19663/h


----------



## morph027 (18. März 2012)

@Moe: Nett...hat sich ja einiges getan am Hafen. Sagt mal Bescheid, wenn ihr wieder mal am Start seid...bis Dienstag?

@straZzeR: Respekt!


----------



## Le-crew (18. März 2012)

Waren gestern auf dem Trash Mountain in Zschocher. War leider keiner weiter da hat aber wie immer Saumäßig Bock auf mehr gemacht. Allerdings ist uns aufgefallen das einige kleine Veränderungen an der Stecke vorgenommen wurden , teils Verbesserungen (1 Anlieger oben) aber auch etwas merkwürdig zu fahrendes (Double). Mal sehen wie wir Zeit finden um dort noch einige Verbesserungen vorzunehmen.(Verfestigung/Vergrößerung des zweiten Anliegers unten, Neubau eines Kickers in der Anfahrt zu zweiten Anlieger) Wer Bock hat melden. Geht allerdings nur am WE


----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2012)

Le-crew schrieb:


> Waren gestern auf dem Trash Mountain in Zschocher. War leider keiner weiter da hat aber wie immer Saumäßig Bock auf mehr gemacht. Allerdings ist uns aufgefallen das einige kleine Veränderungen an der Stecke vorgenommen wurden , teils Verbesserungen (1 Anlieger oben) aber auch etwas merkwürdig zu fahrendes (Double). Mal sehen wie wir Zeit finden um dort noch einige Verbesserungen vorzunehmen.(Verfestigung/Vergrößerung des zweiten Anliegers unten, Neubau eines Kickers in der Anfahrt zu zweiten Anlieger) Wer Bock hat melden. Geht allerdings nur am WE



Wenn du den normalen Weg runter meinst, dann gibt das bestimmt wieder Ärger mit den Reitern und den Hobby-CClern. 
Lass halt wenigstens ne Lücke dass man beim bergauf radeln/reiten/laufen etc. noch gut dran vorbei kommt.

Ach so, wens interessiert: die Zufahrt zum Störmthaler erfordert jetzt das Bike zu schultern - das Wasser geht bis zur Hüfte. Ist garnicht sooo kalt, aber ich bin dann doch nach 10 metern umgekehrt...


----------



## LH_DJ (18. März 2012)

Mensch Björn, da habt ihr ja schon wieder Vorsprung dieses Jahr. Mein Rocky ist jetzt fertig und wartet darauf, mal etwas grober geritten zu werden. Muss allerdings noch etwas Geduld haben, denn am Dienstag ist geade erst das Blech aus der Schulter gekommen. Auf Tour komme ich mit nächsten Dienstag, der Rest später. Sieht aber gut aus was gebaut wurde. Wer war denn da schon wieder so fleißig? Danke jedenfalls.....

Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2012)

Hehe...ich warte mit so Mutproben lieber bis mein Blech auch wieder raus ist. 
Aber sieht nach Spass aus . 
Vielleicht schaff ich es Di auch mal wieder.


----------



## lieberkay (19. März 2012)

hey jungs und mädels verkaufe mein trek elite 9.7
wer möchte kann sich gerne melden
gruß
 sms 01634675754


----------



## lll13 (19. März 2012)

:d


----------



## peh (20. März 2012)

BDO Feldtest am Wochenende.

Samstag an der Mulde, Sonntag an der Pferderennbahn Scheibenholz.

Auch als Beinah-Sorglos-Paket buchbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gustav_Roe (20. März 2012)

Falls Jemand dieses Rad sehen sollte, meldet Euch bitte unter 0341 22 79 488. Das Rad ist mir zusammen mit einem Ghost RT Miss 7500 (Jahrgang 2006) aus dem Keller gestohlen worden. Für Hinweise, die zur Rückführung des Rades führen, zahle ich 400/zurückgeführtem Rad.


----------



## bikepunx (20. März 2012)

hat wer nen Bremsadapter IS200->Postmount 203mm rear noch irgendwo rumliegen?


----------



## feliks (22. März 2012)

heute abend BDO-runde nach dem motto: "viel hilft viel" 

also: das dicke fahrrad einpacken


----------



## Slayer_LE (22. März 2012)

*******, bin noch erkältet....hätte Megabock! Wo gehts denn hin?


----------



## feliks (22. März 2012)

da gibts noch keinen festen beschluss. irgendwo, wo es richtig ballert^^


----------



## morph027 (22. März 2012)

Bin dabei...habs am Di nicht geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (22. März 2012)

Hat jemand zufällig ein Werkzeug zum Auspressen von Lagern aus dem Federbeinauge eines Rock Shox Dämpfers?


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (22. März 2012)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig ein Werkzeug zum Auspressen von Lagern aus dem Federbeinauge eines Rock Shox Dämpfers?



habe ich vorgestern ganz grobmotorisch und doch erfolgreich mit einem kleinen Schraubstock & 2 passenden Nüssen erledigt ... falls sich also nichts findet, bleibt dir immer noch diese Methode


----------



## Xooldman (22. März 2012)

Ja, die grobmotorische Variante wollte ich mir als letzten Ausweg aufheben.

Hach und der Mann fährt ja auch ein Liteville... 




			
				[THM]ThomasS;9331682 schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich vorgestern ganz grobmotorisch und doch erfolgreich mit einem kleinen Schraubstock & 2 passenden Nüssen erledigt ... falls sich also nichts findet, bleibt dir immer noch diese Methode


----------



## Fekl (22. März 2012)

Press doch das alte Gleitlager mit dem neuen aus  Spart sogar noch arbeit


----------



## Slayer_LE (23. März 2012)

feliks schrieb:


> da gibts noch keinen festen beschluss. irgendwo, wo es richtig ballert^^



Und, wo wart ihr? Ordentlich geballert?  
Hast du zufällig noch deinen alten Lenker? Was für einer ist das?

Gruß,
Andi


----------



## morph027 (23. März 2012)

Meine Beine sagen, dass es keine Gute Idee war, nach 4 Monaten wenig biken das Tempo der anderen zu halten


----------



## feliks (23. März 2012)

na ja sind die cossi-trails gefahren aber mit bisschen mühe wirds scho enduro-lastig

zum thema lenker: der havoc ist leider schon weg, aber hätte noch nen sunline v2 in 711mm


----------



## Slayer_LE (23. März 2012)

hmmm....711 mm.....fahre jetzt 685 mm, hab gedacht, so 750 solltens dann doch schon sein (in Verbindung mit nem kürzeren Vorbau)...

Naja, dann guggsch ma weiter...danke!


----------



## lll13 (23. März 2012)

moin ^-^ 
wollte mal fragen ob von hier jmd. Rochlitzer berg fährt.? 
diesen sonntag.?  bin ab um 10 oben auf dem trail gegenüber der roten treppe.. und fahre ein Giant ATX DH 

Grüße


----------



## wildbiker (23. März 2012)

Wers mir denne heute früh auf der Prager vorm Rad rumgeeiert, hatte rote Bikeshorts an? Specialized, Rocky, Giant oder irgendwas undefnierbares mit weissen felgen und breite MTB-Reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## straZzeR (24. März 2012)

Ich wars nicht =)
fahre derzeit ein Leihfahrrad, Pegasus yeah =)


----------



## morph027 (25. März 2012)

Soo....gerade bei CRC ein Hardtailrahmen bestellt, mit Rabatt für 150 ne feine Sache


----------



## cxfahrer (26. März 2012)

Ich fahr morgen alleine Kriebstein ab Töpeln, wenn wer mitwill (ich fahr so 10:00 hier los und denke gegen 16:00 zurück zu sein), melde er/sie sich heute noch per PN. 
Bitte keine Fragen wie lang und ob doll schwierig und einkehren etc - ich fahr zügig alles durch ohne Klimbim.

Sonst bis Ostermontag  ..


----------



## AlexR (27. März 2012)

Krötenwanderung im Auwald.


----------



## wrangler89 (27. März 2012)

Ja und gereizte Kreuzottern gibt es jetzt da auch.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2012)

aah Kriebstein lecker Trails 301 eingerockt  und thx für die fitte und nette Begleitung @guygood !

IHR KRÖTENMÖRDER! 

Ich fahr da extra nicht lang...


----------



## Metrum (27. März 2012)

Der Student ist ja auch ausgeruht!!!


----------



## GuyGood (27. März 2012)

Ich WAR ausgeruht 
Aber ich kann mich auch nur nochmal bedanken, war super mit "Tour Guide" und die Wege dort sind ja bekanntlich wirklich genial  Ich hoffe natürlich in Zukunft noch mehr schwierige Teilstücke fahren zu können, dann vielleicht auch durch bessere Reifenwahl


----------



## morph027 (28. März 2012)

@CX: 301? LV?

@Kröten: Hab sogar gestern auf dem Heimweg im Stüntzer Park noch Schlangenlinien und Chinalampe volle Power laufen lassen müssen, um dort die Kröten auf Asphalt zu umfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (29. März 2012)

Sieht zwar so aus als ob der Sommer schon wieder vorbei ist, hab aber trotzdem Lust, Montag oder Dienstag meinen neuen Bock im Hafen zu reiten. sonst noch jemand dabei?

Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2012)

Wolln wir nich lieber ne schöne Tour machen :rofl: 

(vielleicht komm ich mal gucken....)


----------



## LH_DJ (29. März 2012)

Will mich halt langsam in Form bringen für Bikepark etc und deshalb mal wieder Kicker Drops usw probieren. Na mal sehen.....


----------



## morph027 (29. März 2012)

Bin bis Mittwoch nicht da....ihr Schweine 

Dafür trudeln die wenigen letzten Teile fürs Hardtail ein *freu*


----------



## Slayer_LE (30. März 2012)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Sieht zwar so aus als ob der Sommer schon wieder vorbei ist, hab aber trotzdem Lust, Montag oder Dienstag meinen neuen Bock im Hafen zu reiten. sonst noch jemand dabei?
> 
> Dietmar



Wann willst du denn hin? Wenns Wetter mitspielt, würd ich mitkommen.


----------



## feliks (30. März 2012)

also ich hab montag und dienstag frei, also gänge da sicher auch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (30. März 2012)

So...Rahmen ist da....kommt dann zu Hause gleich mal auf die Waage  Und doch mit austauschbarem Schaltauge!

Ähdit: 1951g


----------



## Slayer_LE (30. März 2012)

Hier mal ne Tour vom letzten Samstag für alle Interessierten --> für  Leipzig fast wahnsinnige 500 Hm in knapp unter 60 km. Die Tour macht  richtig laune mit nem bisschen mehr Federweg, ein paar "Gravity"-Passagen sind drin (Trashmountain, Hafen, etc.)


----------



## LH_DJ (30. März 2012)

feliks schrieb:


> also ich hab montag und dienstag frei, also gänge da sicher auch was



Wetter sieht bis jetzt am Dienstag besser aus. Melde mich Sonntag noch mal. Müsste an beiden Tagen 14:30 aufhören, wegen Familie usw.


----------



## bikepunx (30. März 2012)

wenn wetter gut ,ich dabei


----------



## Le-crew (30. März 2012)

Mist fahre Montag früh für ein paar Tage in den Urlaub. Wenn wieder was am Start sein sollte bitte posten. 
Wer war neulich in Rochlitz?? Hätt gerne mal ne Info zur Strecke da ich seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr dort war


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2012)

Als ich neulich zu Fuss da war, bin ich die runtergelaufen, sah gut aus.

PS
@LH_DJ: Okopf Stand heute: _
An der Südbahn in Fleckl ist Fahrradtransport schon möglich, aber die Single                                  Trail Strecke ist noch nicht schneefrei und deshalb noch gesperrt.

_


----------



## Le-crew (31. März 2012)

@cxfahrer

An welcher von denen?? An der Treppe oder hinten an der Straße?


----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2012)

Le-crew schrieb:


> @cxfahrer
> 
> An welcher von denen?? An der Treppe oder hinten an der Straße?



äääh???...ich bin vom Turm kommend über die Strasse rechts an dem Panoramablick das Weglein runter, welches dann zu so einer Waldstrecke mit Kickern und kleinen Doubles wird, die nach Querung eines Forstwegs an einer Wiese oberhalb Sornzig mündet. 
Sah alles gut eingefahren usw. aus. 
Ich war zu Fuss von Wechselburg aus unterwegs, den Weg in der Kluft da rauf, der ist schwer verwahrlost, sollte Spass machen den runter zu fahren ...bin den erst einmal mit falschem Rad runter, das war grenzwertig. 

Insgesamt finde ich ja den Rochlitzberg eh nur im Rahmen einer Tour zB von Amerika aus interessant, da die DH Strecke extrem kurz ist aber man unten ganz gut rechts zu der Kluft abbiegen kann. 
Für Hochschieben-Runterfahren wärs mir mit knapp 1h Autoanfahrt zu blöd.

PS: die Kröten haben grad Wanderpause, denen ists jetzt zu kalt. Also freie Fahrt im Auwald  ...


----------



## Slayer_LE (31. März 2012)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Wetter sieht bis jetzt am Dienstag besser aus. Melde mich Sonntag noch mal. Müsste an beiden Tagen 14:30 aufhören, wegen Familie usw.



Da bin ich dann wohl raus, kann wegen Arbeit immer erst frühestens 17.00 Uhr


----------



## LH_DJ (31. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @LH_DJ: Okopf Stand heute: _
> An der Südbahn in Fleckl ist Fahrradtransport schon möglich, aber die Single                                  Trail Strecke ist noch nicht schneefrei und deshalb noch gesperrt.
> 
> _



Glück für mich.... ihr wisst ja, ich "liebe" den Ochsenkopf. Wir werden schon noch was passendes finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## W-Bike (31. März 2012)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum und suche Strecken zum Mountainbiken von Leipzig aus bzw. am besten nette Leute, denen ich erstmal hinterher fahren kann


----------



## GuyGood (31. März 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand hier noch einen gebrauchten, halbwegs noch brauchbaren Sattel rumliegen hat, den er nicht mehr braucht? 
Mein Sattel zerbröselt langsam in seine Einzelteile  und ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, wie ich das jetzt am Geschicktesten anstelle, um wieder einen wohlfühlsattel (oder sogar besser  ) zu bekommen? 
Geld ist leider rel. knapp, deswegen suche ich nur günstigen Krams (vielleicht bis 15Euro???) , den ich vielleicht auch mal 2 Tage probieren könnte. Richtung XC-Sattel, was auch für Touren geht, wäre super, vielleicht hat ja jemand was anzubieten   Ich weiss, dass man für 25 nen neuen schon bekommen kann, dachte vielleicht an den Velo-Air Thru Gel, aber kA, ich find es doof, dass man den dann gekauft hat und wieder rückschicken müsste usw. (jetzt vom Online-Kauf her)
Ansonsten, wie macht man das sonst, um einen bequemen Sattel zu finden? In den Laden gehen, einen nehmen und 3 Tage später gegen den nächsten umtauschen, wenn er nicht so passt? Den Sitzknochen vermessen, davon habe ich schon gelesen, aber ich denke Sitzknochenbreite ist nur ein Faktor und nicht das Ober-Kriterium, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2012)

Ich halte nix vom Vermessen. 
Die meisten Sättel fürMTB haben ca. die gleichen Maße.
Billigsattel habe ich welche über.


----------



## LH_DJ (1. April 2012)

*ALSO:* Hafen am Dienstag ab mittags. muss wie gesagt 14:30 wieder abhauen

Bis dahin....

Dietmar


----------



## To-To (1. April 2012)

Hallo,

ist Ostern keine Tour ab Leipzig angesagt?????<---oder was anderes der gleichen ;-)


----------



## Metrum (1. April 2012)

Hi!

Hat einer ein Werkzeug zum Steuersatz auspressen/ ausschlagen und bestenfalls auch zum einpressen oder soll ich es auf die harte Tour machen?


----------



## morph027 (1. April 2012)

Sattelstütze mit großem Durchmesser (viel Auflagefläche) und Gewindestange mit U-Scheiben hab ich da 

[Äääääähhhhdit schreit!]

Hatte heut nachmittag mal bissl Zeit über...


----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2012)

@nill hat in Nachtarbeit unser Urlaubsvideo aus Februar fertiggestellt:


----------



## Long John (3. April 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hat einer ein Werkzeug zum Steuersatz auspressen/ ausschlagen und bestenfalls auch zum einpressen oder soll ich es auf die harte Tour machen?



http://www.radgeber-leipzig.de/

da werden sie geholfen, 

die haben alles da was du brauchst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (4. April 2012)

Tadaaa  Erst mal schnell die Reba meiner Freundin auf 130mm umgebaut, weil die Revelation noch nicht da ist.

Mal schaun, ob ich noch mit HT klar komme ^^


----------



## GuyGood (4. April 2012)

Der Rahmen mit dem Blau ist echt schick 

Edit: Ist das der Seasons S1 wie auf der Homepage von Sunn? Und du hast dir dann einfach die blauen Aufkleber dazugenommen? Oder ist das einfach ein "älteres" Modell?


----------



## morph027 (4. April 2012)

Das Schnäppchen war ja nur der einzelne Rahmen bei CRC. Der Rahmen macht echt einen Super Eindruck...ich weiß nicht, wieso die den bei sich mit so einem Geraffel aufbauen.


----------



## LH_DJ (5. April 2012)

Will vielleicht morgen nachmittag oder abend noch mal Hafen probieren. Jemand dabei? Dann wirds Wetter wider mies.


----------



## lll13 (9. April 2012)

hat jmd. lust Mittwoch Rochlitzer Berg.?  bin ab halb 11 da.


----------



## Le-crew (10. April 2012)

Verdammte Schei55e  wieso kann ich eigentlich nie wenn einer hier im Forum fahren gehen will. Hab Urlaub aber meine ach so Tolle Firma hat mich gerade angerufen ich darf heute wieder für zwei Tage rein kommen. Zum Glück bin ich ab Donnerstag in Willingen und danach in Wibe 
Stell mal bitte Fotos ins Forum oder schick mir welche per PN von der Strecke. 
Viel Spaß vielleicht klappt`s ja irgendwann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slayer_LE (10. April 2012)

Hat jemand von euch eine Tagestour am Männertag geplant? Würde gern mal was Bergiges (Harz/Erzgebirge, etc.) fahren....falls jemand Interesse hat, bitte melden. Ich könnte noch einen Mitfahrer im Auto mitnehmen.


----------



## GuyGood (10. April 2012)

Hey Leute,

Danke der netten Spende von cxFahrer bin ich nun im Besitz eines fahrbaren Sattels, leider habe ich mir beim Einbau das GEwinde der Sattelstütze zerschossen. 
Deswegen frag ich jetzt nochmal rum, ob jemand eine Sattelstütze über hat. Alu oder massiver, 27,2mm oder (wahrscheinlich) 30,9mm. Letzteres wäre mir lieber. 
Falls irgendwer etwas rumliegen hat, würde mich freuen. Noch mehr, wenn es auch was halbwegs gutes ist  Quasi für Grobmotoriker geeignet 

Vielen vielen Dank im Voraus.

@Vorredner. Schade, Männertag ist schon verplant, aber danke für das Angebot


----------



## morph027 (10. April 2012)

Wenn meine Crankbrothers Cobalt mit Setback da ist, kann ich dir meine CB Cobalt 2 ohne Setback in 30.9 mit goldener Klemmung abtreten. Sieht dann ungefähr so aus...


----------



## Metrum (10. April 2012)

Guido wäre hilfreich wenn Du dich auf EIN Maß festlegen könntest. 
27,2 hätte ich  noch ne Bontrager über.


----------



## Le-crew (10. April 2012)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Danke der netten Spende von cxFahrer bin ich nun im Besitz eines fahrbaren Sattels, leider habe ich mir beim Einbau das GEwinde der Sattelstütze zerschossen.
> Deswegen frag ich jetzt nochmal rum, ob jemand eine Sattelstütze über hat. Alu oder massiver, 27,2mm oder (wahrscheinlich) 30,9mm. Letzteres wäre mir lieber.
> ...



Reingehämmert ???  Bist wohl von Grobschlacht Motiviert .


----------



## cxfahrer (10. April 2012)

IMHO ist die Stütze unter 30mm, vermutlich 29,6mm. 
Daher ist auch die Hülse drin. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/HUMPERT-Pate...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item256927ec58

zum Bleistift. 
Aber erst mit Schieblehre messen!


----------



## GuyGood (10. April 2012)

Also nein, gehämmert habe ich nicht, aber der Effekt wäre wahrscheinlich ähnlich gewesen.  Die Stütze war einfach Kacke konstruiert und ich hab mit nur mäßiger Kraft irgendein Gewinde überdreht. War nat. toll, da ich gerade erst den "neuen" Sattel von cxfahrer dran hatte 
Jedenfalls hat meine Sattelklemme ja 34,9mm. Und die Hülse reduziert auf 27,2. Und 31,6 passt nicht, wie praktisch erwiesen. Ich habe mit dem Messschieber gemessen und die Wanddicke des Rahmens ist ca. 2mm also 4 im Durchmesser. Weshalb ich auf 30,9 geschlossen habe. Ich habe auch nochmal versucht die Reduzierhülse von außen zu messen, da waren es so 30,6mm. Deswegen weiss ich nicht genau, ob 30,6 oder 30,9. fand aber das mit der Wanddicke usw. recht logisch. Und die Hülse kann ja auch nen ticken kleiner sein, ich meine in was für einen krassen Messbereich bewegen wir uns hier auch . Könnten nicht alle Stützen 28mm oder 36 sein (oder irgendwas exaktes eben ) 

Aber vielen vielen Dank erstmal für eure Hilfe, wende mich jetzt erstmal per PM an Morph und Metrum   

Muss jetzt aber mal ehrlich sagen, dass das echt super hier ist. Vielen Dank immer für die schnellen Reaktionen und die nachbarschaftliche Hilfe sozusagen. 

@cx:  Hey, das Ding ist fürs Trekkingrad, wie gemein ist das denn


----------



## lll13 (11. April 2012)

Le-crew schrieb:


> Verdammte Schei55e  wieso kann ich eigentlich nie wenn einer hier im Forum fahren gehen will. Hab Urlaub aber meine ach so Tolle Firma hat mich gerade angerufen ich darf heute wieder für zwei Tage rein kommen. Zum Glück bin ich ab Donnerstag in Willingen und danach in Wibe
> Stell mal bitte Fotos ins Forum oder schick mir welche per PN von der Strecke.
> Viel Spaß vielleicht klappt`s ja irgendwann



geht klar.. viel spaß in willingen.. für mich gehts nach winterberg.


----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hat einer ein Werkzeug zum Steuersatz auspressen/ ausschlagen und bestenfalls auch zum einpressen oder soll ich es auf die harte Tour machen?



habn schweres Buch (FAG - Wälzlagerkatalog - wie passend ) und einen Gummihammer genommen. Geht perfekt


----------



## Le-crew (11. April 2012)

Sehr Professionell 
da kann ich ja froh sein das du nicht die Brockhaus Enzyklopädie genommen hast. Die war wohl zu Schwer? 
Hauptsache es funktioniert. Geile Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (11. April 2012)

Naja, draußen ist es ja nun. Aber zum einpressen habe ich mir jetzt schon den Klassiker gebaut, aus Gewindestange und U-Scheiben. 
Aber mit Buch und Hammer, wäre auch mal was neues. 
Solltest mal ein Video davon machen.


----------



## Le-crew (11. April 2012)

Lieber Patent


----------



## Metrum (11. April 2012)

Patent anmelden kostet aber! Und außerdem sollte er sich da vorher mit dem Verlag kurzschließen.


----------



## Alex0815 (12. April 2012)

Wer hat ein giftgrünes Fahrrad mit weißen Felgen und der Aufschrift Monster Energy gesehen dieses wurde letzte nacht aus meinem Keller gestohlen bei Hinweisen oder ähnliches bitte melden gibt auch Finderlohn


----------



## Metrum (12. April 2012)

Ich bring mal ein Bild rein, kann nicht schaden.





Drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## Alex0815 (12. April 2012)

jo danke hb ich vergessen


----------



## Metrum (12. April 2012)

Gern! Denke sowas prägt sich besser ein und ist hilfreicher als ne Kurzbeschreibung.


----------



## lll13 (13. April 2012)

so morgen geht es wieder rochlitzer berg..nich hoffe jemand lässt sich blicken sonst bin ich so allein


----------



## Le-crew (14. April 2012)

Kacke  Bin doch erst gerade aus Winterberg zurück 
kannste nicht mal eher was sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepunx (14. April 2012)

mensch leute morgn is doch trashmountain angesagt!!


----------



## LH_DJ (15. April 2012)

Und morgen (Montag) Hafen, so ca. 12-15:00 Uhr


----------



## morph027 (16. April 2012)

Ich mag die Post 





Viel Spass im Hafen, ihr Säcke....ich arbeite mal für mein Geld...


----------



## feliks (16. April 2012)

hab grade in den news ein video vom "tarshmountain-race" gefunden. wieso weiß man davon hier nix??


----------



## morph027 (16. April 2012)

Mist...hat sich streckenmäßig aber einiges getan. Respekt. Wann mach 'mer mal nen Ausflug mit den dicken Bikes?


----------



## Xooldman (16. April 2012)

Wie, was, wo???



feliks schrieb:


> hab grade in den news ein video vom "tarshmountain-race" gefunden. wieso weiß man davon hier nix??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (16. April 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20422/h


----------



## feliks (16. April 2012)

> Wann mach 'mer mal nen Ausflug mit den dicken Bikes?



eventütl am freitag oder samstag, wennst zeit hast


----------



## morph027 (16. April 2012)

Samstag nicht, Freitag mal schauen. Welche Zeit?


----------



## feliks (16. April 2012)

bin ich recht flexibel. habsch frei.


----------



## Xooldman (16. April 2012)

Skandal... Hät ich gern zugeschaut.... In welcher geheimen Bruderschaft muss man sein um sowas vorab zu wissen? Schade... Verpasst.


----------



## bikepunx (17. April 2012)

hab ich doch hier reingeschriebn !!!


----------



## morph027 (17. April 2012)

Hat noch jemand nen MagicShine Akku für heut abend über? Meiner liegt zu Hause im Keller


----------



## racecat8888 (19. April 2012)

War schon mal einer von euch im neuen Bikeshop in der Thomasiusstrasse?
Habe gehört, die sollen Hammer-Teile da haben.
Habe es leider noch nicht dahin geschafft, da ich die ganze Woche auf Dienstreise bin und erst am Sonntag zurück.

Gebt mir mal Info dazu.

LG
Racy


----------



## Slayer_LE (20. April 2012)

Das ist Velo-X-Tra. Die haben ihr Hauptgeschäft in Braunsbedra und jetzt die Filiale aus dem Nova Eventis nach Leipzig-City verlagert. Im NE lief der Laden echt mies.


----------



## strokaments (20. April 2012)

War gestern zum zweiten Mal da. Haben echt einige richtig schicke Bikes.

Allerdings hatten ich bei meinem ersten Besuch das Gefühl, dass der eine da sehr gerne redet....selbst wenn er nicht so viel Ahnung hat.
Ich war da gerad in der Nähe und wollte mal fragen, was mich n Saint Schaltwerk so kostet wenn ichs nicht im Internet sondern im Handel erwerben will. Daraufhin wollte er mir erst weismachen, dass Saint von Shimano eingestellt wurde und dann später (nachdem ich ihm sagte, dass das nicht der Fall ist) war er sich sicher, dass wenigstens die Saint Bremsen eingestellt wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. April 2012)

Naja, das war ja dann weningstens ein Angebot! Habt ihr euch dann darauf geeinigt? 
Aber es geht weitaus schlimmer! Der Kumpel meines Sohnes hatte sein BMX hier in M´berg bei nem Fahrradkrauter der hat ihm erstmal ein Loch durchs Sitzrohr gebohrt um die Bremsleitung, für hinten, da durch legen zu können!!!


----------



## strokaments (20. April 2012)

Nö, zahle doch keine 60-70 Euro mehr im Laden als im Internet


----------



## Le-crew (21. April 2012)

Kenn ich das Problem. Einer der grÃ¶Ãten BikelÃ¤den in LE wollte fÃ¼r meine Boxxer WC schlanke 1000â¬ mehr. Na klar  Dann kann ich gleich noch die LÃ¶hne bis Ende des Jahres zahlen 
Wo war denn der tolle Bikeladen  in M.berg? Ost , West oder Mitte ??


----------



## JanRickmeyer (21. April 2012)

Guter Laden, richtig gute Bikes da (Lappiere, Rocky Mountain, CDusw....) Endlich mal nen Cannondalehändler in LE. Und nachdem BDO immer mehr abbaut auf jeden Fall ne gute Alternative. Die haben grad mein claymore zur Garantiereparatur. Der Mechaniker war früher mal bei Grupetto glaub ich. Sind auch fix mit Auftrâgen. Haben auch ne Internetseite 
http://www.veloxtra.de/ und die offizielle Eröffnung is glaub ich nächstes WE.


----------



## wildbiker (21. April 2012)

Kennt jm. einen Händler in Leipzig der u.a. Nicolai verkauft?


----------



## Metrum (21. April 2012)

Also empfinde ich das nicht allein so dass BDO immer schlimmer wird?
Kommt aber auch immer drauf an WER hinterm Tresen steht. Aber in der Summe hat es atg nachgelassen dort. 
Da muss ich ja direkt mal in den neuen Laden schauen - ich liebe Radläden!

Der Krauter sitzt in M´berg West, glaube ich. Da kommen nicht viele in Frage. Wenn ich den Jungen mal erwische, mach ich mal ein Bild von der Bohrung.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2012)

Ich war erstaunt, dass in der Apotheke nebenan das Blutdruckmessgerät genausoviel kostet wie im Internet. 

Von wegen Apothekenpreise...das könnten die Fahrradläden (incl. Stadler) sich mal zum Vorbild nehmen.


----------



## JanRickmeyer (21. April 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Also empfinde ich das nicht allein so dass BDO immer schlimmer wird?
> Kommt aber auch immer drauf an WER hinterm Tresen steht. Aber in der Summe hat es atg nachgelassen dort.
> Da muss ich ja direkt mal in den neuen Laden schauen - ich liebe Radläden!
> 
> Der Krauter sitzt in M´berg West, glaube ich. Da kommen nicht viele in Frage. Wenn ich den Jungen mal erwische, mach ich mal ein Bild von der Bohrung.



Also wie gesagt, ich find das die ganz schön nachgelassen haben. Bei nem Bekannten solltens ein Laufrad nach seinen Vorstellungen einspeichen, veranschlagte Zeit circa ne woche. Ich glaub insgesamt hat er über drei wochen gewartet weil die es nichmal auf die Reihe gekriegt haben die richtigen Speichen zu bestellen. Bei mir war die letzte Bestellung auch viel zu spät: erst hieß es 3 Tage, dann ne Woche am ende hab ich nach 3-4 wochen erst die sms bekommen das die letzten Teile eingetroffen waren. Vorrätig haben die auch fast nix mehr an Ersatzteilen und ich hab manchmal den Eindruck das die uns MTBler nich mehr als Kunden brauchen und eher die Alltags-/Cafefahrradfahrer als neue Zielgruppe haben. Siehe auch letztes Jahr Fahrradmesse. Also setzt ich jetzt ganz viel Hoffnung in den neuen Shop in der City!!!


----------



## Metrum (21. April 2012)

Ich hatte im Prinzip dann restlos die Nase voll als ich mit nem Rahmen in der Hand dort war, nen Steuersatz kaufte und den eingepresst haben wollte. Kein Billigteil sondern ich habe da um die 120 auf den Tisch gelegt. Und mir wurde dann allen Ernstes gesagt ich bräuchte dafür nen Termin! 
Also sollte ich wieder nach M´berg fahren und dann zu nem angegbenen Termin nochmals antanzen! Und dass obwohl ich gesehen hatte dass die Jungs in der Werkstatt nicht bis zum Hals in Arbeit stecken! Als ich dann meinem Ansinnen nochmal Nachdruck verliehen habe wurde es doch gleich gemacht, was ja aber auch nochmal kostete. Und das ganze Theater wegen drei, vier Minuten Arbeit!
Wenn ich wirklich mal ne Werkstatt brauche gehe ich jetzt immer nach Zwenkau zu ABS in der Leipziger Straße. Die Jungs sind supernett, suchen nach Lösungen und rufen sogar in anderen Läden an wenn sie mal was nicht da haben. Und die freuen sich auch wenn mal ein MTB in die Werkstatt kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (22. April 2012)

JanRickmeyer schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt, ich find das die ganz schön nachgelassen haben. Bei nem Bekannten solltens ein Laufrad nach seinen Vorstellungen einspeichen, veranschlagte Zeit circa ne woche. Ich glaub insgesamt hat er über drei wochen gewartet weil die es nichmal auf die Reihe gekriegt haben die richtigen Speichen zu bestellen. Bei mir war die letzte Bestellung auch viel zu spät: erst hieß es 3 Tage, dann ne Woche am ende hab ich nach 3-4 wochen erst die sms bekommen das die letzten Teile eingetroffen waren. Vorrätig haben die auch fast nix mehr an Ersatzteilen und ich hab manchmal den Eindruck das die uns MTBler nich mehr als Kunden brauchen und eher die Alltags-/Cafefahrradfahrer als neue Zielgruppe haben. Siehe auch letztes Jahr Fahrradmesse. Also setzt ich jetzt ganz viel Hoffnung in den neuen Shop in der City!!!



Brauchte dann noch einen passenden Adapter für die VR Bremse. Wollte gerne einen Orginalen Hope haben. Die Jungs hatte sage und schreibe zwei Wochen Zeit den zu besorgen eh ich in den Bikeparkurlaub fuhr. Ende vom Lied keinen Adapter geliefert. Kenne zufällig Leute die ne 3Achs CNC Fräse haben. Also Fix selber einen gebastelt. Angerufen bin ich vom BDO als wir schon fast wieder auf dem Heimweg waren  Wenn`s schnell gehen muss kannste den Laden getrost Vergessen. Da gibts auch so nen tollen Verkäufer Namens K...sten . Den Typen hab ich gefressen. Hatte Bargeld in der Tasche um mir eine Crank Brothers Cobalt SL Kurbel zu kaufen. Hab ihn nur wegen ein paar Daten gefragt Gewicht, lagerbreite usw Scheißt der mich doch an das wüd doch keine Internetberatung.  Ist der noch fit oder was? Erst als ich mein Zonenschein bestellte und er es machen wollte( ha ha kannste Vergessen) seit dem ist er scheiß Freundlich. Die anderen Verkäufer sind aber OK. 
Hab schon viel gutes über den Laden in Zwenkau gehört.


----------



## dkc-live (22. April 2012)

Ja die Termine im BDO. Das ist der Grund warum ich nicht mehr dahin gehe. Ich habe da nen Lenker gekauft. Das kürzen auf meine Wunschlänge hat 3 Std gedauert... 
Für einen Kettenspanner 2 Wochen warten? Dann noch ganzschön teuer geworden der Laden. Für Kleinteile die jeder Laden auf Lager haben sollte, taugen sie.


----------



## Metrum (22. April 2012)

Da kannste doch froh sein wenn sie ihn dir gleich am selben Tag noch kürzen wollten und Du keinen Termin für die Woche drauf bekommen hast! 
Ich denke den gehts einfach zu gut, wie ich dass so manchmal mitbekommen habe. Da kamen das eine mal zwei Mädels rein und wollten Handschuhe. Also sie wollten auch einfach nur, im sprichwörtlichen Sinne, sie suchten nicht. Und peng - da werden die teuersten angeboten und die Mädels kaufen!
Der nächste brauchte ne Lampe. Das gleiche Schema - "hier die ist die beste" und wieder peng - Kohle auf dem Tresen!
Da gehen halt viele Leute hin die nicht so auf den Taler achten (müssen) und kaufen einfach was denen hingeworfen wird.
Und wenn es so auch geht dann gewöhnst du dir wohl schnell gute Beratung und dergleichen ab. Wobei es dort kein Problem wäre bei den, geschätzten, 54 Mitarbeitern!


----------



## dkc-live (22. April 2012)

Hust dann war du noch net bei Bike24 in Dresden 

Die ganzen bezahlbaren Sachen hÃ¤ngen da gar nicht im Regal... Die bekommt man nur am nÃ¤chsten Tag. Handschuhe ab 40â¬ aufwÃ¤rts. Wir sind KopfschÃ¼ttelnd wieder raus. Riesige LadenflÃ¤che und 0 Sortiment.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2012)

...


----------



## Enrique1980 (23. April 2012)

Abend an alle. HAb letztes Jahr ne Tour um Kriebstein gemacht und fand die Strecke echt Klasse. Wollt diese WE wieder ne Tour machen, nur kenn ich ja Kriebstein ja nun schon. Gibs hier in der Nähe (ca. 100 km) ne Strecke mit ähnlichen Gelände?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2012)

Du könntest von Amerika (Penig) zum Rochlitzberg fahren und zurück. Ist schön, aber technisch wesentlich einfacher. 
Track habe ich nicht, ich empfehle dir aber, von Amerika zuerst auf dem Höhenweg zur Rochsburg und dann immer am Fluss halten, in Lunzenau die Seite wechseln und bei Sornzig hoch. 
Dann vom Rochlitzberg erst zB DH und dann Eulenkluft runter und bis kurz vor Lunzenau den selben Weg zurück, dann weiter auf der linken Flussseite bis Amerika (Achtung, da gibts auch noch die Chemnitz > OSM).

Muldental ist auch um Grimma bis Leisnig ganz ok, aber es gibt immer lange Strassenetappen. Ich fands nicht so toll, auch wenn es um Grimma schon nette Sachen gibt.

Weiters ist es zwischen Naumburg und Freyburg ganz nett (mehr aber nicht).


----------



## wrangler89 (24. April 2012)

***
vllt. schaff ich doch..


----------



## LH_DJ (25. April 2012)

Wollte morgen nach Thale, alle Mitfahrer haben abgesagt. Hat hier jemand Lust? Alleine möchte ich nicht unbedingt. Ersatzweise auch gerne Hafen oder Trash Mountain.
Gruß
Dietmar.......


----------



## Long John (25. April 2012)

ich würd mitkommen, aber lieber ne tour fahren wollen, als hochschieben runterfahren


----------



## LH_DJ (25. April 2012)

Long John schrieb:


> hochschieben runterfahren



Und ich will ja genau D A S . Ok, fahr ich eben alleine..........


----------



## cxfahrer (25. April 2012)

du solltest dich in DH-DJ umbenennen 

viel Spass!


----------



## morph027 (25. April 2012)

Ich schau mal, ob ich mich loseisen kann...hab ja noch ein paar Doubles, die ich noch nicht gesprungen bin


----------



## beachi (28. April 2012)

moin.. jemand lust auf ne kleine runde heute nachmittag.. raus aus leipzig und wenn möglich nur landstraßen.. dachte so an 40-60km und 1,5-2,5h .. keine hatz, fahre kein rennrad.. lockerer schnitt 24-27 je nach strecke^^ bei interesse kurze info. start gegen 13/14 uhr.. grüße


----------



## LH_DJ (28. April 2012)

So Leute,

da ich alleine in Thale war, muss ich auf diesem Wege meine Eindrücke mit euch teilen. Strecke ist mitlerweile ganz schön ruppig, aber geht mit jeder Fahrt besser.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41198806"]Rosstrappendownhill in Thale on Vimeo[/ame]

Mir hats Spaß gemacht.

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## feliks (28. April 2012)

sieht echt gut aus
 und die musik passt auch schön zum gerappel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 201159 (30. April 2012)

Sagt mal Jungs, ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass in Leipzig irgendwo Fahrräder relativ billig auf einer Art "Messe" verkauft werden, welche irgendwo gefunden oder sonst wie sicher gestellt wurden, nachdem sie wieder her gerichtet wurden. Sollen meist keine großartigen Fahrräder sein, sondern irgendwelche Gebrauchträder, aber für die Stadt reichen sie alle mal - weiß jemand was ich mein und wo das sein soll?


----------



## beachi (30. April 2012)

stand neulich erst in der lvz - http://www.lvz-online.de/gestaltete...r-fuer-30-euro/r-studentenleben-a-133875.html
aber auch die stadt macht hin und wieder so ne aktion..


----------



## peh (30. April 2012)

beachi schrieb:


> auch die stadt macht hin und wieder so ne aktion..


http://www.leipzig.de/de/buerger/service/dienste/ordnung/fund/buero/index.shtml#termine

http://www.lvz-online.de/leipzig/ci...dbueros-im-sportforum/r-citynews-a-21593.html

Aber ist das wirklich ein Schnäppchen?


----------



## AlexR (30. April 2012)

Die Versteigerungen kann man echt vergessen. Die Preise gehen viel zu hoch.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Mai 2012)

Störmthaler:










Schwalbennester! :










Es wird noch tiefer  :


----------



## der12te (11. Mai 2012)

schöne Bilder!
 Haupsache die Schwalben werden auch in Ruhe gelassen (und machen auch mal Sommer )


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Mai 2012)

Na die haben da schon ihre Ruhe -aber erstaunlich, wieviele Spuren man auch von Huftieren (Rehe??) und Raubtieren (Füchse??? Hunde???) sieht. 
Menschenspuren hab ich keine gesehen.


----------



## feliks (11. Mai 2012)

unten ohne?! 

war sicher gaanz kalt


----------



## GuyGood (11. Mai 2012)

Coole Bilder. Aber du weisst schon, dass die Originalauflösung der Photos so hoch ist, dass man die ganze Pracht gut sehen kann, oder  

Aber ich frage mich, wo du da durchs Wasser bist, kurz vor der Autobahn und der Verbindung zum Markkleeberger? Das würde ja keinen Sinn machen. Kann man nicht um den Störmthaler komplett rumfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (11. Mai 2012)

Das ist die alte Zufahrt aus Südost hinter der 12%-Asphaltabfahrt - immer nach Osten von der AB-Brücke.
Das Wasser ist ca. 1,20m tief und seichwarm.


----------



## LH_DJ (14. Mai 2012)

Am Mittwoch (wenn Wetter passt) will ich mal wieder Hafen oder Müllberg befahren. Noch jemand Lust? Muss dann 15:00 wieder Schluss machen....


----------



## morph027 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich merk mich mal vor...


----------



## GuyGood (14. Mai 2012)

Nur mal so am Rande: Hatte am WE mal den Hafen ausspoiniert und mich dort das erste Mal umgeschaut... Wollte mich ja schon mal weiterbilden was Sprünge angeht, aber das meiste, was ich gesehen hatte, war recht fett und hoch und nicht soo für mein XC Hardtail geeignet. Also vor allem nicht, wenn der Fahrer keinen Plan hat^^ Gibt es dort denn auch irgendwo kleinere Doubles  und Zeugs zum Anfangen? Auch die Drops da sahen teilweise echt heftig aus (von oben^^)


----------



## bikepunx (14. Mai 2012)

jo sind schon ordentliche dinger dabei sag einfach ma bescheid wenn de wieder hin willst .könn uns ja treffn un ich zeig dir da bissel was ma au so fahrn kann


----------



## mca061 (18. Mai 2012)

mahlzeit und tach auch!,

kurz und knapp, ich bin der micha
und bin vor kurzem nach leipzig gezogen.
da ich früher als junger bengel immer die fahrräder geschändet habe obwohl diese nicht dafür ausgelegt waren (keines ist wirklich kaputt gegangen )
hab ich mir nun ein neues zugelegt um damit wieder DH zu fahren, ich hoffe ich liege mit meiner auswahl des bikes nicht komplett verkehrt, es ist ein bergamont straitline 7.1, hatte schon paar sachen darüber gelesen,.. auch einen negativen kommentar, aber dazu sage ich nur, ich kenne jemanden der einen kennt der wieder einen kennt der jemanden kennt, und eine nudel ist mal gebrochen, ich esse nie wieder nudeln!,... soll heißen, derjenige der dies schrieb fuhr wahrscheinlich kein bergamont...
also ich hoffe somit ich hab nichts falsches gekauft.
da ich lieber selber erfahrung sammel und ich von vorurteilen von billig vs teuer nichts halte.
erfahrungen dazu von leuten die niemanden kennen wären hilfreich 

ich wohne nun in Leipzig-Wahren und hoffe dass ich auch gleich leute hier finde die mir hier was in Leipzig zeigen können wo man auch mal fahren könnte z.B. schnell, langsam, entspannend, bier.

ja, so weit erstmal, hoffe auf gute nachrichten!

gruß micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (18. Mai 2012)

So, neuer Anlauf Hafen oder Müllberg am Donnerstag tags über. Heißt, 15:00 ist bei mir Schluss. Wäre schön, wenn ich nicht alleine bin, damit man sich was trauen kann und zur Not Hilfe hat. Wetter soll ja top werden.

Bis dann....

Dietmar


----------



## bikepunx (20. Mai 2012)

also mim straitline hast du alles richtig gemacht.n kumpel von mir fährts auch und ist absolut zufriedn.wegn strecken zeigen sag einfach mal bescheid wann de zeit hast.und donnerstag fahrn klingt gut wäre dabei


----------



## lll13 (20. Mai 2012)

moin moin

ich war samstag mal in Liberec -Jested da ging ja ordentlich was, die Streke ist zwar ziemlich ausgefahren aber hat trz. riesen spaß gemacht.. Leipziger waren auch da nur ich weiß nicht wie die hier drin heißen bzw. ob sie überhaupt angemeldet sind.. wenn sich jmd. angesprochen fühlt oder mich gesehen hat ( rotes trikot,15 jahre, Rot schwarzes Giant) bitte melden..

wie sieht es aus ich wollte Pfingen mal auf den müllberg war noch nie dort da ich aus der Region Rochlitz/Geithain komme und das ja nicht direkt an Leipzig ist.. sieht man da jmd. von euch oder kann mich jmd. vom Hauptbahnhof abholen falls das gehen würde, da ich nicht weiß wo das ist und ich kein plan von Leipzig habe


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Mai 2012)

Hab zwei Plätze im Auto für Zittau Jonsdorf DAV Hütte (preiswerte Übernachtung) Trailtouren - so das übliche, mit checkb, proper und ggfs. timtim. 
*
- hin MONTAG 11.6. und zurück DIENSTAG 12.6. 2012*

(da ist dann leider Smrk oder Liberec zeitlich nicht drin).

Wenn wer mitwill bitte PN !


----------



## mca061 (21. Mai 2012)

na dann passt es doch wenn schon wenigstens einer sagt dass an nem straitline nix verkehrt ist ,... 
mit auskennen in LE ist es bei mir noch ganz schöne harte , ich weiß wie ich zum bahnhof komme, der rest funktioniert mehr oder weniger über google/maps, 
wegen treffen klappt bei mir halt nur am wochenende wegen der arbeit, aber mein größtes problem ist aber zur zeit der kampf gegen die ausdauer , diese hat verdammt nochmal ******* arg nachgelassen , ich fahr nun jeden tag auf arbeit damit und hoffe das bald die akzeptable ausdauer wieder hergestellt ist

wie gesagt, komme aus der Wahrener Ecke, und wer mag facebook ist vorhanden!
bis dahin grüße!


----------



## LH_DJ (24. Mai 2012)

TOP Wetter, einen Bikekumpel treffen, neue Sachen probieren, alles hinbekommen, sich nicht verletzen, Bier trinken, in aller Ruhe nach Hause fahren- so liebe ich das. Danke nochmals Bikepunx.
Solche Tage darf es öfter geben......


----------



## lll13 (25. Mai 2012)

klingt ja super  würde ich ja auch machen wenn ich etwas älter wäre und mehr geld hätte 

hat jemand lust morgen Rochlitzer Berg?


----------



## Frangz (26. Mai 2012)

Um als Neuling in Leipzig kleine touren fahrren und Strecken erforschen will, dem kann ich nur die BDO-Gruppe empfehlen, die Treffen sich 2x die Woche und fahren um die Zwei Stunden auf den verschiedensten Strecken in/um Leipzig herrum. 
ich selber war leider erst 2x dort aber hoffe das ich Dienstag wieder dabei bin


----------



## GuyGood (27. Mai 2012)

Nur mal ne kurze Frage:  Hat hier jemand zufällig ein Speichentensiometer? Falls ja, kann man sich das mal leihen oder so?^^ Danke im Voraus,

Guido!


----------



## morph027 (28. Mai 2012)

Der Martin (meist rotes 29er) hat eins...aber ob ers aus der Hand gibt. Da eher mal 2 Bierchen einpacken und bei ihm vorbeischauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lll13 (29. Mai 2012)

hey'ho & so

hab letztens mal ein video vom Rochlitzer Berg gemacht.. ist aber nur ein Preview da mein akku dann fast alle war und wir nur die hälfte im kasten hatten..

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpS20BS3twE"]Downhill/Freeride Rochlitzer Berg PREVIEW      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## LE-MTB (29. Mai 2012)

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem B.iCycle GPS Fahrradcomputer von Apple (besonders Akkulaufzeit iPhone) und dem HR Motorrad/ Fahrrad Set (Halterung) für das iPhone??


----------



## Schnitte (1. Juni 2012)

@lll13
schöne gemacht  dann bin ich mal auf den Rest des Videos gespannt


----------



## lll13 (1. Juni 2012)

danke Schnitte.!
sieht aber alles irgedwie so langsam & klein aus 

wird ein weilchen dauern bei dem wetter.. außerdem ist mein bike erstmal in der werkstatt


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juni 2012)

*ROSA* Wechselplatte für 5050x am Müllberg Zschocher gefunden!

Ich habs mal in das gelbe Plastikband gewickelt unten am letzten rudimentären Steinfeld-Kicker hingelegt.


----------



## AlexR (2. Juni 2012)

Fahrt alle mal mit mehr durch die Auenwald Trails. Die Natur da wird immer aufdringlicher .


----------



## straZzeR (2. Juni 2012)

dann nehm mich mal mit 
wann fährst du wieder?


----------



## AlexR (2. Juni 2012)

Unterschiedlich. Unter der Woche meistens ab 18:30 Uhr für 1,5 Stunden früher schaffe ich wegen der Arbeit nicht.

Können gern mal zusammen ne Runde drehen, wann passt es denn? .


----------



## straZzeR (2. Juni 2012)

morgen nachmittag könnt ich.
ansonsten erst wieder in 8 tagen da ich die komplette woche nachtschicht habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (2. Juni 2012)

Morgen sieht leider das Wetter gar nicht so gut aus. Wenn es halbwegs trocken bleibt wird wollte ich den Harz fahren. Können uns ja morgen nochmal via PN absprechen.


----------



## straZzeR (2. Juni 2012)

ah ok, hab ich garnicht nachgeschaut. da schreiben wir dann einfach nochmal.


----------



## Schnitte (3. Juni 2012)

lll13 schrieb:


> danke Schnitte.!
> sieht aber alles irgedwie so langsam & klein aus
> 
> wird ein weilchen dauern bei dem wetter.. außerdem ist mein bike erstmal in der werkstatt



ach ist doch nicht langsam  man empfindet sich selber auf dem Bike immer als wesentlich schneller. 
wie siehts in rochlitz eigentlich aus? sehr zugewachsen oder gehts?


----------



## lll13 (3. Juni 2012)

ja ich weiß wenn man von außen draufguckt sieht alles langsamer aus als wie es wirklich ist und man es auch empfindet..

nein, außer die denkmalstrecke, die ist sehr zugewachsen.. man erkennt den trail kaum , aber die anderen beiden sind super


----------



## Schnitte (4. Juni 2012)

ok, gut zu wissen  denke mal demnächst sind wir auch mal wieder in Rochlitz


----------



## lll13 (5. Juni 2012)

ja das wäre cool.. sonst kaum einer da..  

aber ich bekomm jetzt endlich mal ein neues bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (5. Juni 2012)

@ III13 .Gratulation zum neuen Bike. Was isses?? Wann willste denn wieder in Rochlitz fahren gehen. War schon min 2 Jahre mehr dort. Leider gehts jetzt da kommendes WE nicht ,da ich am Freitag nun endgültigt zum alten Sack werde ( 30 ). Und da steht noch Partyzeltaufbau usw. an. Die Woche drauf wär geil. Würde aber mit nem Crew Mitglied kommen.


----------



## Schnitte (6. Juni 2012)

lll13 schrieb:


> ja das wäre cool.. sonst kaum einer da..
> 
> aber ich bekomm jetzt endlich mal ein neues bike



oh schön =) was wird es denn? Aber bist ja auch ordentlich abgegangen auf dem Giant  
naja Sommer sind die meisten eben im Bikepark...da sind wir auch nicht so erpischt darauf zu schieben  aher ingesamt ist Rochlitz schon ganz cool


----------



## lll13 (6. Juni 2012)

also ch hab das bike och nicht aber bald bekomm ich es.. es wird warscheinlich das cube hanzz pro werden.. 

jap haben ich und philip (scott voltage fr20) auch gemerkt. ich war dieses jahr auch schon mit dem giant in Liberec aber da ich da noch nicht die neue bremse hatte habe ich mich noch zurück gehalten..

der eine mit dem morewoodbike glaube kai heißt er war auch mit ein paar leipzigern dort.. haben uns durch zufall getroffen..

& ich habe jetzt endlich den erbauer der rechten Strecke getroffen das ist Christian Heinrich & der fährt europa cup mit  der hat mir & Philip geile Tipss gegeben


----------



## wrangler89 (6. Juni 2012)

Nächstes WE Rochlitz? Wär ich auch dabei.


----------



## lll13 (6. Juni 2012)

ich auch wenn mein bike bis dahin wieder ordentlich läuft..


----------



## Schnitte (6. Juni 2012)

WE steht Steinach aufn Plan 

@lll13
na klingt ja super, denke mit dem Cube wirst du viel Freude haben  dann sind wiur mal gespannt wenn es da ist wie du darauf abgehst *hehe


----------



## lll13 (6. Juni 2012)

geil würde ich auch gern aber das neue ist ja noch nicht da 

aber wenn ich dann das cube habe brauch ich ein neues outfit..

ja schnitte das werde ich , ich will auf jedenfall mal den großen roadgap über die straße machen & dann nächstes jahr im Rookies cup fahren.. 

wo sind eigentlich die video's die diese 2 Männer immer mit der go pro aufnehmen weißt du da was.?


----------



## Schnitte (6. Juni 2012)

das müsste es sein 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15436


----------



## lll13 (6. Juni 2012)

ahh cool danke dir.!  qualli ist aber irgendwie nicht so prickelnd


----------



## N.Speiseeis (7. Juni 2012)

also da werd ich mal nicht nach bozi fahren, und einfach mal in der nachbarschaft rochlitz etwas üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lll13 (7. Juni 2012)

wir können ja zusammen trainieren wenn du lusst hast..?


----------



## lll13 (9. Juni 2012)

fährt morgen jmd. Rochlitz? ich  fahr gegen mittag hin


----------



## lll13 (11. Juni 2012)

hab mein video mal noch etwas anders bearbeitet und andere musik.!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr7jsxRAk_U&feature=plcp"]Rochlitzer Berg Downhill/Freeride Mountainbiking - First Look      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Luk00r (11. Juni 2012)

Fox Gabel -  neue Dichtung + Öl
wer macht das in L zeitnah und günstig ?


----------



## Le-crew (11. Juni 2012)

in LE ?? Zeitnah könnte klappen aber günstig 
Keine Ahnung. Das BDO schon mal nicht. Weder schnell noch Preiswert

Am Samstag gibts ne lustige DH/FR Session im LE Umland (30-50km) . Wer Bock hat melden (PN)


----------



## lll13 (11. Juni 2012)

wir haben ja schon kontakt  

wäre echt klasse wenn sich noch welche bei ihm melden


----------



## LH_DJ (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Felix und ich fahren am Donnerstag nach Winterberg und haben noch einen Platz frei. Jemand Interresse? Dann PN an mich..... Abfahrt 6:30 Ankunft 20:30

Dietmar


----------



## bikepunx (12. Juni 2012)

hey dietmar ich frag morgn man doc was der sagt dann ruf ich dich an kay


----------



## Moe's Tavern (12. Juni 2012)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Donnerstag nach Winterberg


 Viel Spaß, lasst es krachen!!! Muss arbeiten... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (13. Juni 2012)

> Viel Spaß, lasst es krachen!!!



ha. das hat sich mein virus auch gedacht.. und dann noch an nem freien tag.. kacke!


----------



## lll13 (13. Juni 2012)

klingt ja nicht gut.!


----------



## FelixFace (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich bin zufällig Rochlitzer, zumindest wohn ich 3 km von entfernt 
Wer kommt am Samstag nach Rochlitz auf den Berg? 
ps: Hallo wermer.


----------



## lll13 (14. Juni 2012)

moin Felix.!
ich komm evtl. nur sonnatg weil da philip mitkommt..


----------



## LH_DJ (15. Juni 2012)

*An alle, die nicht mit in Winterberg waren:* Ärgert euch nicht, es hat die ganze Zeit geschifft. Da ich alleine war konnte ich auch einfach 13:30 wieder zurück fahren. Hatte einfach keinen Sinn. Der Downhill ist mittlerweile so verschlissen, da würde ich selbst bei Trockenheit an mancher Stelle ins straucheln geraten, wo ich letztes Jahr noch gefahren bin, bei Nässe ging gar nicht. Der Slopestyle Park war nur Baustelle. Was da hingebaut wird ist nur noch für Cracks, da müssen selbst der Baggerfahrer und die Zimmerleute Höhenangst bekommen haben. Auch der Freeride hat arg gelitten und ist nur noch Rumpelbude. War also ein voller Schuss in den Ofen, und dafür dieser Aufwand, dass auch noch vor dem Nachtdienst.....
Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juni 2012)

Ach ärgere dich nicht, warste wenigstens mal wieder im Westen  ...

Wenn du weniger weit weg (< 250km) fährst, wär ich auch mal dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (15. Juni 2012)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> *An alle, die nicht mit in Winterberg waren:* Ärgert euch nicht, es hat die ganze Zeit geschifft. Da ich alleine war konnte ich auch einfach 13:30 wieder zurück fahren. Hatte einfach keinen Sinn. Der Downhill ist mittlerweile so verschlissen, da würde ich selbst bei Trockenheit an mancher Stelle ins straucheln geraten, wo ich letztes Jahr noch gefahren bin, bei Nässe ging gar nicht. Der Slopestyle Park war nur Baustelle. Was da hingebaut wird ist nur noch für Cracks, da müssen selbst der Baggerfahrer und die Zimmerleute Höhenangst bekommen haben. Auch der Freeride hat arg gelitten und ist nur noch Rumpelbude. War also ein voller Schuss in den Ofen, und dafür dieser Aufwand, dass auch noch vor dem Nachtdienst.....
> Gruß
> Dietmar



mhm, also der DH gleicht ja eher ner Waldautobahn. War nach den Dirtmasters dort, als da noch 10 cm schlamm auf der Strecke lagen, da hat der DH mal richtig fahrtechnisch was einem gefordert.
Als das alles abgetrocknet war, war es im Vergleich zu anderen Strecken eher langweilig.
Aber WB sollte man eh lieber mit dem 4X Bike besuchen  alles andere lohnt sich nicht wirklich


----------



## Le-crew (15. Juni 2012)

@schnitte 

Stimmt  zur Not Conti Track 
@LH DJ aber wenn du Wibe warst warum bist du nicht nach Willingen gefahren?? Sind nicht mal 30km und der Freeride ist meiner Meinung nach mit einer der besten Strecken Deutschlands. 
Super Flow selbst im Regen Top nur unten im Wald wird`s dann anspruchsvoll


----------



## Luk00r (18. Juni 2012)

kleine Story ausm Zug, Sonntag Rückweg Wernigerode -> Leipzig

unsere beiden Bikes standen vom Klo, nicht angeschlossen natürlich, wir saßen im Abteil, so dass wir sie sehen konnten.
In Halberstadt hat dann doch tatsächlich einer versucht das hintere Bike zu klauen.

Gottseidank waren viele Leute am ein- und aussteigen, so dass er nicht gleich raus konnte und wir rechtzeitig intervenieren konnten - aber slebst als wir da waren, tat er so als wäre nix und wollte aus dem Zug, mit Bike ....
Da sind wir etwas lauter geworden und dann ließ er davon ab und wollte wegrennen. Ich konnte zwar noch seinen Fuß festhalten (er sollte ja schliesslich noch seine Anzeige bekommen!!!), sonst hat aber nur noch einer Anwesender mit versucht ihn festzuhalten, der Typ war knapp 2m und recht sportlich - uns körperlich also überlegen 

Anzeige gibts trotzdem noch, evtl. hat die Kamera im Bahnhof ja etwas brauchbares, mein Kollege würde ihn auch wiedererkennen

Immer schön aufpassen also


----------



## GuyGood (18. Juni 2012)

Luk00r: krasse Geschichte und einfach nur dreist   ICh frage mich zwar, wie du seinen Fuß festhalten konntest^^ aber ansonsten, muss ich wohl da auch mehr aufpassen im Zug. Aber ich traue da auch niemanden und schaue ständig aufs Rad. Jetzt weiss ich wieder, weshalb!


----------



## wurstzipfel (18. Juni 2012)

da hast du aber riesenglück gehabt,das es nicht weg war.
solche idioten.
hoffentlich kriegt ihr ihn,und könnt ihn belangen,sonst klappt es beim nächsten mal...
gruß in die runde


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (18. Juni 2012)

Echt Herb, aber Dreister geht es wohl nicht. Schade das er nicht noch auf die .... geflogen ist.

Aber die Hauptsache ist das Du noch mal Glück gehabt hast und das Bike nicht weg war.

@wurstzipfel
Grüß Dich großer, hoffe Dir geht es gut. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Luk00r (18. Juni 2012)

Noch eine Entdeckung in Ronzo Chienis, unterhalb von St. Barbara am Gardasee, da haben wir da





zu Mittag gegessen.
Dann war ich drin und hab das




gesehen


----------



## lll13 (19. Juni 2012)

bei interesse melden ! 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/sachsen/fahrraeder/herren/u385006


----------



## Luk00r (19. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand das Werkzeug zum Pressfit Innenlager (shimano) ausschlagen und einpressen ? (gegen einen kleinen Obolus natürlich)
Die Preise dafür sind ja vom Mond ...


----------



## Schnitte (20. Juni 2012)

sieht man noch jmd. am WE beim MadEast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (20. Juni 2012)

ja sieht man. mindestens 5 aus der stadt. musst nur nach spongebob schauen..


----------



## morph027 (20. Juni 2012)

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## feliks (20. Juni 2012)

> Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



irgendwas schleift bei dir in den speichen!!


----------



## der12te (23. Juni 2012)

Floßgrabentrails  sind wieder (teilweise) vom Bewuchs befreit, Mitmachen erwünscht!


----------



## Stilli (24. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit Genossen,
ma ne dumme frage gibts hier paar Trial- Fahrer?

Bin neu un such paar Leute, vorallem die mir bissl was bei bring


----------



## wrangler89 (24. Juni 2012)

Hey Yvi!
Glückwunsch zum Titel!


----------



## Xooldman (24. Juni 2012)

der12te schrieb:


> Floßgrabentrails  sind wieder (teilweise) vom Bewuchs befreit, Mitmachen erwünscht!


Wünschte nur ich wär' nur 1.50m groß und mein Lenker 30cm breit... doofes Blattwerk...


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Juni 2012)

Wie freischneiden - ich kam da bis zuletzt perfekt durch, mit 780er Lenker und ü2m..????
Meinst du den Trail Richtung Kläranlage?
Nervig wars eher am E-Werk. 
Stöckchenlegerweg könnte man mal von Stöckchen befreien.

@Yvi:  !


----------



## *Yvi* (24. Juni 2012)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Hey Yvi!
> Glückwunsch zum Titel!


 
Jo cool danke. Ich fands wieder mal sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (24. Juni 2012)




----------



## Xooldman (24. Juni 2012)

Bin an Brücke rot eingestiegen... Nicht sicher ob das überhaupt Floßgraben ist oder eher Pleiße? Dort war es schon recht eng... 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wie freischneiden - ich kam da bis zuletzt perfekt durch, mit 780er Lenker und ü2m..????
> Meinst du den Trail Richtung Kläranlage?
> Nervig wars eher am E-Werk.
> Stöckchenlegerweg könnte man mal von Stöckchen befreien.
> ...


----------



## der12te (25. Juni 2012)

E-Werk gings mmn gar nich mehr, ich war vom Pferdchenweg bis kurz vor der Wiese am Klärwerk unterwegs. Am Klärwerk müst auch mal "beschnitten" werden.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juni 2012)

der12te schrieb:


> E-Werk gings mmn gar nich mehr, ich war vom Pferdchenweg bis kurz vor der Wiese am Klärwerk unterwegs. Am Klärwerk müst auch mal "beschnitten" werden.



Naja wächst ja wieder zu, ich mags lieber etwas dschungliger, dann fährt nicht jeder Trekkingradler durch
...die eine Überfahrt dort sollte man mal mit etwas Erde befestigen, damit alle rüber kommen. 

Zwischen roter und weisser Brücke bräuchte der mittlere Weg etwas mehr Befahrungen. Ist schon sehr brenneslig, man sieht die Überfahrten kaum noch.


----------



## LH_DJ (25. Juni 2012)

*Yvi* schrieb:


> Jo cool danke. Ich fands wieder mal sehr geil



Ich fand`s auch klasse. Obwohl mir doch einige male Schweißperlen auf der Stirn standen, um mich mal vornehm auszudrücken. Nächstes Jahr, mit etwas Streckenkenntnis von 2012, kann ich dann ja die TOP100 angreifen. Aber das war mir wurscht, bin unverletzt durchgekommen. Die diversen Verpflichtungen blockieren irgendwie immer das Mutzentrum im Hirn. Für die wenige offizielle Fahrzeit war ich dann abends ganz schön fertig.
Filme folgen später, müssen noch etwas bearbeitet werden (schneller machen, Sturz raus schneiden )

Bis später....
Dietmar


----------



## feliks (25. Juni 2012)

aber ich möchte doch sogerne sehn, wo du dich hingelegt hast. und dann bitte die musik dazu leise machen, damit man alles hört.

juhu top 40!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyfer (27. Juni 2012)

feliks schrieb:


> aber ich möchte doch sogerne sehn, wo du dich hingelegt hast. und dann bitte die musik dazu leise machen, damit man alles hört.
> 
> juhu top 40!




Top 15 , scheiß Platten


----------



## LH_DJ (27. Juni 2012)

Und so sah es aus meiner Perspektive aus. Mehr HD- Video`s gibt der Account leider nicht her:

*1. Prüfung*
vimeo.com/44760431

*2. Prüfung*
vimeo.com/44762357

*3. Prüfung*
vimeo.com/44766624

Rest kommt später, arbeite noch dran......

Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## wrangler89 (30. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich das  so sehe...ich könnt noch mehr bröckeln. Wenn ich nur mehr Zeit gehabt hätte...


----------



## LH_DJ (3. Juli 2012)

So Leute,
hier jetzt die bewegten Bilder der anderen Wertungsprüfungen Mad East Enduro 2012 :

4. Prüfung:

https://vimeo.com/44828849

5. Prüfung:

https://vimeo.com/44992808

6. Prüfung:

https://vimeo.com/45079432

Wie immer: Bitte keine Kritik an der Musik, ist rein nach meinem Geschmack ausgewählt.

Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juli 2012)

5.Teil sieht wie GOF aus  ....

PS im Störmthaler ists einfach geil


----------



## LH_DJ (7. Juli 2012)

@cx : was meinst du mit "5.Teil sieht wie GOF aus" ?

Montag bestes Bikewetter. Felix und ich wollen zum Trash Mountain, würde mal sagen am späten Vormittag. Sonst noch jemand Lust?

Gruß

Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juli 2012)

*G*elände*O*rientierungs*F*ahren -
so wie du dich da verfahren hast -
(ich hätt mich da sicher auch verfahren)


----------



## peh (14. Juli 2012)

Das Sommerloch reißt auf. Die Leipziger Volkszeitung entdeckt Fahrraddiebstähle als Aufmacherthema der Titelseite. Leipzig ist demnach sachsenweit Spitzenreiter, gefolgt von Dresden. Chemnitz dagegen ist vergleichsweise sicher.

2011 gab es laut Bericht über 15.200 Raddiebstähle in Sachsen, 4574 in Leipzig, 3348 in Dresden, 653 in Chemnitz. Die Zahl soll deutlich angestiegen sein, 2010 wurden 13.900 Diebstähle registriert. Sachsenweit werden statistisch 10,9 Prozent der Diebstähle aufgeklärt, in Leipzig nur 5,9 Prozent.

Meine persönliche Statistik: elf Jahre in Connewitz gewohnt, Flügeltür als Wohnungstür, mit etwas Gewalt aufdrückbar - nie Probleme mit Einbrüchen. Zwei Wochen in Lindenau, Keller hinter schwerer Metalltüre, aufgebrochen, Kleinkram in unbekanntem Ausmaß gestohlen, das angeschlossene Stadtfixie jedoch stehen gelassen. Das Rad des Nachbarn war offensichtlich leichter zu entwenden.


----------



## Schnitte (14. Juli 2012)

laut Statistik liegt Leipzig eh auf Platz 3 der Fahrraddiebstähle bundesweit.
Berlin auf Platz 1
Platz 2 müsste ich jetzt lügen...

aber wayne interessierts? wenn ein Sack Reis umfällt bringt es die LVZ doch auch nicht...obwohl das Niveau ja immer stärker an die BILD erinnert.


----------



## lll13 (14. Juli 2012)

waren heute mal auf dem Ochsenkopf.. war schon geil trotz sauwetter 
das neue cube mal getestet, noch 2 wochen dann hab ich endlich meinen neuen fahrbaren untersatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (16. Juli 2012)

Waren gestern in Braunlage auf`m Wurmberg mit 5 Mann von der Trashmountain Crew . Extrem lustig trotz des bescheidenen Wetters und der sehr aufgeweichten Strecke. Hiermit nochmals meinen Dank für die geile Zeit und die Tipp`s an die Trashmountain Crew.  Hoffe das klappt nochmal.


----------



## LH_DJ (18. Juli 2012)

Nächsten Dienstag und Mittwoch TOP Wetter in Aussicht- kommt jemand mit in Bikepark? Gibt noch keinen konkreten Plan, bin offen für vieles....

Dietmar


----------



## morph027 (18. Juli 2012)

Hätte Lust!


----------



## bikepunx (18. Juli 2012)

ich auch


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juli 2012)

2 Tage am Stück? Täte ich mitkommen.


----------



## strokaments (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Leipziger,

hat einer von euch rein zufällig noch ne FOX 550 x 2,8 Feder rumliegen, die er verkaufen würde?
Heute von Lucky BIke (dort hab ich mein Cube her) mega enttäuscht worden und daher hol ich das Rad morgen wieder mit der viel zu weichen 450er Feder ab. Ich befürchte im Bikepark nächste Woche sind durchschläge da vorprogrammiert =/

Grüße


----------



## Long John (18. Juli 2012)

Samstag + Sonntag, jmd lust auf ne Tagestour, gern auch 2 Tage am stück, Harz, Thüringer Wald, Sächsische Schweiz whatever......


----------



## LH_DJ (18. Juli 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 2 Tage am Stück? Täte ich mitkommen.




nee Wilhelm, nur einen Tag. Könnte aber Dienstag oder Mittwoch. 
@ Mario und Morph: Weiß ich bescheid, melde mich....

Dietmar


----------



## feliks (19. Juli 2012)

hey ho jungs. ich hätte montag,dienstag und mittwoch auch noch bisschen zeit zum ballern. täte auch mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (20. Juli 2012)

Mit smsen kann ich nicht viel anfangen, willst du nicht mal ne IG für sowas aufmachen?


----------



## LH_DJ (21. Juli 2012)

*Mittwoch Braunlage* - es sind noch Plätze frei. Bitte PM an mich falls Interesse


----------



## Moe's Tavern (22. Juli 2012)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> kommt jemand mit in Bikepark?


 
wünsche Euch viel Spass! Lasst es ordentlich krachen!


----------



## JanRickmeyer (23. Juli 2012)

Moin! Sagt mal gibt es jemand in Leipzig der auch nen Cannondale Claymore fährt? Bei mir geht diese Dämpferumschaltung schei.. schwer und die toxoholics sagen das wär normal. Ich kenn nur noch des jekyll und da isses viel einfacher. Vielleicht könnte man sich ja mal austauschen. Das hat man nun davon von so nem exoten bike...


----------



## Schnitte (24. Juli 2012)

frag mal bei Velo Welt in der Wurzner Str. nach
meines Wissens nach führen die Cannondale bzw. sollen angeblich davon Ahnung haben


----------



## morph027 (24. Juli 2012)

Kann ich so bestätigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juli 2012)

*erledigt*


----------



## wrangler89 (30. Juli 2012)

Hi,
will noch jemand außer Stefan am Samstag mit nach Seiffen?


----------



## morph027 (30. Juli 2012)

Kann auch nicht  Bin schon abgemeldet...Aber viel Spass! Schreib mal, wie's im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr war.


----------



## LH_DJ (31. Juli 2012)

Da bin ich beim 24h rennen in Duisburg......


----------



## wrangler89 (31. Juli 2012)

Mach ich. Strecken sollen dieses Jahr besser sein. Werd dann berichten.
Bis denne


----------



## mca061 (31. Juli 2012)

mahlzeit,

bin nun im urlaub und habe paar tage zeit, möchte mal mein straitline einfahren, da ich ja schon einige jahre sowas nicht mehr gemacht habe . wäre für vorschläge offen
PS: meine ausstattung ist noch recht begrenzt, also bitte mich nicht gleich hinrichten


----------



## bikepunx (31. Juli 2012)

morgen hafen?


----------



## mca061 (31. Juli 2012)

nah morgen wird scheinbar nichts mehr, eine freundin kommt vorbei wo ich was helfen muss, und dann is stadtbummel angesagt...
dann vielleicht übermorgen

bitte klärt mich mal auf, WO IST DAS?!, bin ja erst nach Leipzig reingezogen, ich denke mal ich würde mitn auto vorfahren, kann man sich irgendwo treffen?
komme aus wahren grenze lindenthal


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (1. August 2012)

Na dann erst ein mal ein Hallo und Willkommen in Leipzig. Wohne gleich um die Ecke von Dir im Stadtteil Möckern. Zum Hafen ist es von unserer Ecke aus nicht zu weit. ca. 7 Kilometer. Wenn die Zeit und der Tag bei mir passen sollte kann man sich gerne einen Treffpunkt aus machen um dann hin zu radeln. In Möckern selber gibt es auch noch den sogenannten Müllberg, dort fahre ich sehr oft. Ist für jeden etwas dabei und man kann alles umfahren. Es findet also jeder seine Linie und das was Ihm Spaß macht und man sich selber zutraut.


----------



## mca061 (1. August 2012)

Nah Klasse wenn hier auch einer um die Ecke wohnt. Also dann kann man sich mal treffen, und wenn hier auch noch nen Hang in der gegen ist tippi toppi !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (2. August 2012)

Der Berg ist ca. 40m Hoch und die Strecke ca. 600 Meter lang. Macht Spaß und das selbst wenn man vieles umfahren tut. So kannst Du selber entscheiden wie und was Du fahren möchtest. Werde Heute Nachmittag dann so ab. ca. 15.30-16.00 dort sein. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## cxfahrer (2. August 2012)

igitt war das eben nass...


Samstag in den Harz, mag jemand mitkommen so 1500hm 50km die übliche Endurorunde ab Schierke oder so ähnlich?

Abfahrt 8:00 ca. , abends zurück.


----------



## morph027 (2. August 2012)

Wem sagst du das....aber das Bierchen am See in der Sonne hat auch ohne Rampe geschmeckt 

Und auf der Agra haben wir uns auch noch verfahren ^^

Am Samstag bin ich leider schon in ganz geländeraduntauglichen Gefilden im Urlaub (Ostsee). Haut rein!


----------



## wildbiker (2. August 2012)

Wo gehts hin?
Ostsee und geländeuntauglich, sag das mal nicht... War vor paar Wochen auf Rügen mit dem MTB unterwegs, teilweise nette Abfahrten und Anstiege dabei...


----------



## mca061 (3. August 2012)

nah müss'mer mal schauen und uns irgendwo treffen... morgen muss ich mich frühs jedenfalls ums auto kümmern, mal noch ummelden. vllt gegen nachmittag hätte ich zeit... samstag wirds auto dann wahrscheinlich verkauft, da stehe ich also erstmal kurze zeit ohne da, sollte also alles erstmal hier erreichbar bleiben.
gruß micha


----------



## wrangler89 (5. August 2012)

So, bin aus Seiffen zurück.
Hat diesmal wieder alles gepasst, Wetter, Strecken und so- nur meine Fahrkünste wieder mal nicht.
Stage 1 wie letztes Jahr, nur die Cars auseinander gerückt, war besser.
Stage 2 ging durch die Rodelbahn, über die Brücken- fies
Stage 3 fast wie letztes Jahr, nur noch technischer
Stage 4 zum ballern, nur letzte 200- 300m waren technisch
Stage 5 wieder Skihang wie letztes Jahr, aber vom Anfang an technisch
Hinzu kam, das ab Stage 4 der Regen mitmischen wollte, was das Ganze nicht gerade einfacher machte...
Ging diesmal alles flüssiger, reibungsloser über die Bühne, Zeitnahme war anders geregelt. Waren so keine langen Wartezeiten drin, max 5min zum Aufrödeln und so.
Waren aber diesmal auch nur 53 Starter.
Alles egal, nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## lll13 (5. August 2012)

also wenn jemand auf den müllberg fährt würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen, ich komme aber leider nicht direkt aus leipzig, sonder aus geithain, ich würde aber mit dem Zug reinfahren oder mich fahren lassen, hat jemand evtl irgendeine adresse welche straße dorthin führt damit ich das ins NAVI eingeben kann?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2012)

Marienweg oder Heuweg ganz am Ende und dann über die Brücke.


----------



## lll13 (6. August 2012)

okay, vielen dank! hab heute auch mein neues bike geholt, da kann es ja losgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mca061 (6. August 2012)

Bin die Tage jetzt auch immer da, wenn du vorbeikommen willst sagst' einfach bescheid


----------



## Schnitte (6. August 2012)

lll13 schrieb:


> okay, vielen dank! hab heute auch mein neues bike geholt, da kann es ja losgehen



herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit =)


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (7. August 2012)

@lll13

Wie mca061 schon schrieb, sag einfach Bescheid. Bin derzeit auch oft am Start. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Luk00r (7. August 2012)

Hallo, hat einer nen EntlÃ¼ftungskit fÃ¼r ne Avid ?
Ich wÃ¼rde ungern 30â¬ ausgeben fÃ¼r einmal benutzen ...
KÃ¶nnte mich auch mit nem Schlauch oder sowas revanchieren


----------



## cxfahrer (7. August 2012)

Meinst du einmal benutzen reicht - willst sie wohl verkaufen  ..?
Avid Adapter und zwei Spritzen für DOT (aber nicht dieses andre Gedöns, das braucht man nicht wirklich) habe ich. Sind die gleichen wie Formula.

Ich bräuchte aber mal einen Entlüftungstrichter für Shimano NEU (SLX,XT, Saint usw.), den könntest du mir dafür ausleihen  ...


----------



## AlexR (7. August 2012)

@Luk00r das Zeuch für Formula habe ich

@cxfahrer so ein Trichter auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (7. August 2012)

Wenn das Formula Zeugs passt, dann meld dich mal, wenn es deine kostbare Zeit zulässt 
und ich komm vorbei


----------



## cxfahrer (7. August 2012)

Wenn mir den Trichter keiner vorbeibringt, bestell ich mir den lieber fÃ¼r die 5 â¬, dann muss ich nicht vor die TÃ¼r  ...
(Formula theOne - da hat bei mir das Avid Zeug aus dem Set von BMO gepasst).


----------



## AlexR (7. August 2012)

Ich wollte ab nächster Woche mal regelmäßig die BDO Runde besuchen, da es jetzt die Arbeitszeit zulässt . Eventuell ergibt sich da eine Möglichkeit der konspirativen Übergabe.


----------



## lll13 (7. August 2012)

ja blue-dragon würde mich freuen auch mal welche aus der comunity kennernzulernen.. nur leider ist es diese woche eng, da ich bis um 4 arbeiten muss.. wenn dann erst am WE


----------



## GuyGood (8. August 2012)

Hey Leute, 

Hab da mal ne Frage. Ich wollte sehr gern mit nem Kumpel ne Radtour im Erzgebirge fahren, jedoch besitzt er selbst kein Mountainbike, sondern nur ein 28er City-Herrenrad. Die Tour selbst würde ich als "gechilltes Cross-Country" charakterisieren, also nix wildes und ein Hardtail wäre vollkommen ausreichend. Einfach damit man auch mal paar Anstiege erklimmen kann und nicht ständig Probleme aufgrund von schlechter Bereifung/Übersetzung oder anderen, der Radart geschuldeten Probleme hat. 

Nun zu meiner Frage: Kann jemand im Erzgebirge oder vielleicht sogar hier im Leipziger Umland einen Laden/Unternehmen/oder sonstwas^^ empfehlen, der/das/welches  MTBs verleiht und ihr auch Erfahrungen diesbezüglich schon gemacht habt? Gedachter Zeitraum ist 3 Tage.

Ich hatte auch in Betracht gezogen, dass vielleicht sogar jemand hier im Forum ein gebrauchtes Hardtail gegen einen kleinen Obolus verleihen würde? Mein Kumpel  ist 1,80m groß. Wie gesagt, soll die Tour eher gemäßigt werden, keine technischen Sachen, es geht mehr ums Herumfahren in der schönen, sächsischen Gebirgslandschaft, sportlicher Betätigung und das Erleben der Natur. In dieser Sache gern auch per PM  

Vielen vielen Dank im Voraus für jegliche Hilfe


----------



## morph027 (9. August 2012)

So...BDO'See meldet Vollzug, mit AM Hardtail, Stollenreifen auf Asphalt und Kinderanhänger im 30er Schnitt bei Gegenwind...schön ist anders, aber einmal musste sein


----------



## lll13 (10. August 2012)

Ist jemand Sonntag auf dem Rochlitzer Berg? muss mich noch einfahren mit dem neuen bike, nächstes WE komm ich mal in Leipzig vorbei!


----------



## Schnitte (11. August 2012)

Sonntag Bozi Dar


----------



## NoxaJack (13. August 2012)

Hey .. Bin vor kurzem nach Leipzig gezogen, um genau zu sein Plagwitz. Gibt es denn hier welche, die in der Umgebung wohnen un ma Lust haben auf ein paar gemütliche touren und trails um leipzig?! leider kenn ich nur vom hören sagen welche un weiß nich wo die sind .. evtl könntet auch ihr mir da vlei weiterhelfen  .. also wäre cool wenn sich da jmd findet un mir helfen mag bzw man sich mal auf ne tour un ein anschließendes bierchen trifft


----------



## morph027 (13. August 2012)

Der gleiche Tipp wie immer: Dienstag 18:00 am BDO (Karl-Liebknecht-Straße) oder Donnerstag am Mendebrunnen auf dem Augustusplatz treffen...macht Spass, man lernt Trails und Leute kennen und danach gibts das verdiente Bier...keine Angst, wir beißen nicht  Dann vielleicht bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (13. August 2012)

Hey Leute,

nochmal ne andere Frage, hat jemand zufÃ¤llig ein paar Konus-SchlÃ¼ssel, die ich mir mal einen Tag ausleihen kÃ¶nnte? GrÃ¶Ãen wahrscheinlich  13 /  				15 / 17 mm. 
FÃ¼r nen Bier oder so   Danke im Voraus, wÃ¼rde sie auch abholen und wiederbringen.

Ansonsten hÃ¤tte ich auch noch einen dichten, fast neuen, noch nicht geflickten Schwalbe AV 13 Schlauch, den ich am Liebsten gegen SV 13 tauschen wÃ¼rde in gleichwertigen Zustand oder fÃ¼r 3,50â¬ oder so verÃ¤uÃern wÃ¼rde


----------



## lll13 (16. August 2012)

so, mal ein kleines bild von meiner Testrunde! In der nähe von Borna!


----------



## wurstzipfel (16. August 2012)

@lll13
wo issn das in borna?


----------



## GuyGood (16. August 2012)

Ich würde mal raten und sage: Am Witznitzer See? Hätte gern ein Bonbon, wenn es richtig war   (Also ich weiss es nat. wirklich nicht^^)


----------



## *Yvi* (17. August 2012)

so das war Trek Bike Attack Lenzerheide...sehr geil und das Wetter noch dazu


----------



## wrangler89 (17. August 2012)

Und? Biste drin?


----------



## *Yvi* (17. August 2012)

Nee leider nicht, aber war trotzdem nee tolle Sache. Rennen lief gut. Keinen Sturz und keinen Defekt 

http://www.trekgravitygirls.com/


----------



## cxfahrer (17. August 2012)

ich hab die auf FB mal gefragt wieso die nicht die schnellsten gecastet haben - die Antwort war bezeichnend  ...

_we`re not choosing by the  haircolour. We`re looking at the overall package and what fits best to  Steffi and Katja and the plans for the next season. As we`re a not a  raceteam we `re not only looking as beiing the fastest. We look a__t  riding skills, personality, charisma, teaching skills, foto and video  performance...so its always a tough decision for Steffi, Katja, the  photographers who`re involved and the rest of the Trek Crew to make a  final decision after each round_


Glückwunsch zum 16.Platz!


----------



## wrangler89 (17. August 2012)

Egal, Glückwunsch trotzdem.
Hauptsache der Spaß war da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lll13 (17. August 2012)

ich weiß nicht wie der See dort heißt, auf jedenfall ist der ziemlich klein und liegt zwischen dem Bockwitz See und Borna also muss man Zettlitz Ortsausgang rechts beim Autohändler abiegen und dann mit dem bike über die Autobahn, dann diese Rote Schranke überqueren und geradeausfahren und die nächste Betoneinfahrt links. Ich bin am Wochenende wieder dort Samstag + Sonntag haben alles wir gebaut aber den meisten Teil hat "Ronny" (Scott Gambler mit Fox 40 Gabel) gebaut. Der ein oder andere hat ihn bestimmt schonmal in Leipzig gesehen. Wenn ihr mal mitkommen wollt sagt mir rechtzeitig bescheid!


----------



## Schnitte (17. August 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ich hab die auf FB mal gefragt wieso die nicht die schnellsten gecastet haben - die Antwort war bezeichnend  ...
> 
> _we`re not choosing by the  haircolour. We`re looking at the overall package and what fits best to  Steffi and Katja and the plans for the next season. As we`re a not a  raceteam we `re not only looking as beiing the fastest. We look a__t  riding skills, personality, charisma, teaching skills, foto and video  performance...so its always a tough decision for Steffi, Katja, the  photographers who`re involved and the rest of the Trek Crew to make a  final decision after each round_
> 
> ...



da hätte Yvi doch perfekt rein gepasst. Teaching skills, personality, charisma und fahrtechnik vorhanden...unklar...
aber Glückwunsch zum 16. Platz und vorallem dass du es soweit geschafft hast


----------



## AlexR (17. August 2012)

Welche guten Bikegebiete kann man denn von L aus an einem Tag mit dem Zug erreichen? Harz fällt wegen Bauarbeiten bis Dezember flach und Kriebstein kenne ich schon.

Vorschläge?

Oder fährt jemand am Sonntag irgendwo hin und hat noch platz für zwei?


----------



## wildbiker (18. August 2012)

gegend um bad köstritz z.b. ist in 45 min mitm zug erreichbar...oder Saalfelder ecke in ca 2 h.

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexR (18. August 2012)

Danke. Hast du da noch ein paar Tipp für AM Trails?


----------



## wildbiker (18. August 2012)

ich schau mal in meinen gps aufgezeichneten strecken... sind einige gute strecken dabei.

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (18. August 2012)

Cool, Danke


----------



## strokaments (18. August 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Welche guten Bikegebiete kann man denn von L aus an einem Tag mit dem Zug erreichen? Harz fällt wegen Bauarbeiten bis Dezember flach und Kriebstein kenne ich schon.
> 
> Vorschläge?
> 
> Oder fährt jemand am Sonntag irgendwo hin und hat noch platz für zwei?



Was für Bauarbeiten? Wollte mit Freunden demnächst mal in Harz mitn Bikes, gibs da was, was ich wissen muss?^^


----------



## AlexR (18. August 2012)

Bauarbeiten bei der Bahn. Ab Aschersleben ist SEV und es dauert ewig.


----------



## wildbiker (18. August 2012)

Ja, ist tatsächlich so.. Blöde Bahn.. aber waren heute im Mühltal, (Zug der nach Saalfeld fährt, komischerweise keine Radtouristen  Trekkingradler und so.) Zug fuhr ab Plagwitz durch bis Bad Köstritz. 

Habn paar Streckenvorschläge:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vyaypcihvkpfhnsk Schwarzataltour Bad Blankenburg(ein heftiger Anstieg, dafür sind die Abfahrten umso schöner und auch so landschaftlich schön, teilw. Abschnitte dabei wo AMT1+2 gedreht wurde)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vkuvoyihlovjrhak Tour Zeitzer Forst 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mtmntgewlsscjtkn (ähnl. Tour wie vorige)


----------



## AlexR (18. August 2012)

Ich schau es mir mal an. Ist echt blöd mit der Verbindung in den Harz so richtig mithalten können die Alternativen da alle nicht .


----------



## lll13 (18. August 2012)

hey leute, hab heute mal ein kleines video von der Strecke in Borna gemacht, ist aber nur rund 1/4 der strecke au dem video zu sehen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFsyt7xYEBo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Metrum (18. August 2012)

Schönes Video! 
Bin dabei auch noch auf das: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEgobEqo9Ms&feature=relmfu"]RoggenhÃ¤ckseln mit Firma WiesehÃ¼gel - Krone Big X 1000      - YouTube[/nomedia]
  gestoßen. Was es nicht alles auf youtube gibt!!!


----------



## lll13 (18. August 2012)

ja und? was ist damit?

danke!


----------



## strokaments (19. August 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Bauarbeiten bei der Bahn. Ab Aschersleben ist SEV und es dauert ewig.



Oh Mist, ist aber auch doof. Gibs denn da paar Alternativen? Am liebsten wäre mir eigentlich irgendwo mit ner Bahn (was auch immer für eine) aufn Berg hoch und dann gerne ne Stunde Abfahrt, nichts fieses Downhillmäßiges (haben vermutlich auch n Mädel mit Hardtail dabei, schwierigere oder Sprungpassagen müssten umfahrbar/umschiebbar sein) aber auch nix, wo man kaum Spaß beim Berg ab fahren hat.

Kennt jemand was oder wird das im Umkreis von ca. 250 km ein Traum bleiben?


----------



## lll13 (19. August 2012)

Rochlitzer Berg ist ganz nett, auch für Enduro abfahrten! aber man ist halt je nach Fahrweise ziemlich schnell unten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (20. August 2012)

zum Singletrek pod Smrkem sinds 250km einfach mit Auto, aber das lohnt sich (auch weil das Camping und das Fassbier am Singletrek-Centrum nur cent-Beträge kosten  )...


----------



## Ins4n3 (23. August 2012)

Ist es eigentlich möglich irgendwo um Leipzig seinen DH'ler zu bewegen? Bedingt durch mein Studium wird es mich vermutlich nach LE verschlagen und da ist es natürlich schon ganz gut zu wissen ob man den Bock noch brauch :>


----------



## cxfahrer (24. August 2012)

Ins4n3 schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich irgendwo um Leipzig seinen DH'ler zu bewegen? Bedingt durch mein Studium wird es mich vermutlich nach LE verschlagen und da ist es natürlich schon ganz gut zu wissen ob man den Bock noch brauch :>



Müllberg - sonst in einen der Parks fahren (Thale, Braunlage, Schulenberg, Bozi, Krupka, Osternohe, usw.). Es finden sich hier immer welche, die da hin wollen.


----------



## Xooldman (26. August 2012)

Danke dem oder denen, die den Berg in Kleinzschocher wieder etwas vom lästigen Blattwerk befreit haben. Offensichtlich wird dort auch wieder das ein oder andere gebaut.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. August 2012)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Danke dem oder denen, die den Berg in Kleinzschocher wieder etwas vom lästigen Blattwerk befreit haben. Offensichtlich wird dort auch wieder das ein oder andere gebaut.




Stimmt, ist etwas besser jetzt, man kann die Anfahrt auf die Betonplatte wieder besser einsehen, und unten am Auslauf ists auch gut.

Was allerdings das windige Holzrämpchen im Steilstück soll...


----------



## Xooldman (26. August 2012)

An dem Holzrämpchen habe ich mal mit der Hand gewackelt und beschlossen, dass ich mein Leben noch nicht vorzeitig beenden möchte. 

Ist jemand mal die neu gebaute Line gefahren, die im oberen Stück parallel zur Strasse läuft? Da muss man gleich am Anfang quasi über einen Double um die Kurve springen... Irre! Scheint deshalb nicht so oft befahren zu werden.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. August 2012)

Die Linie war Anfang des Jahres rege befahren. Gibt da ja mehrere Varianten.
Kommt halt nach ner kurzen Steilabfahrt unten auf den schon länger bestehenden Weg und zweigt dann mit den div. halbfertigen Sprüngen nach unten ab, bin im Frühjahr öfter lang, aber sieht jetzt zugewachsen aus - war auch nicht soo spannend und irgendwie nicht flowig, da zu flach. 
Da finde ich die normale Abfahrt besser, die Kurven passen und die kleinen Sprünge auch.


----------



## Xooldman (26. August 2012)

*Yvi* schrieb:


> so das war Trek Bike Attack Lenzerheide...sehr geil und das Wetter noch dazu


 
Gerade auf Pinkbike gesehen...

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Trek-Bike-Attack-2012-Lenzerheide-Switzerland.html

ein bissel nach unten scrollen... da taucht die 806 dann auf... oder direkt:

http://gp1.pinkbike.org/p4pb8530702/p4pb8530702.jpg

Man beachte den Untertitel!


----------



## lll13 (26. August 2012)

hey Comunity
ich bin vor ein paar Tagen durch den Streitwald ( in der Nähe von Frohburg) gedaddelt und habe eien sehr geilen spot für ein singletrail gefunden, heute habe ich mich dazu entschlossen dort einen neuen track zu bauen.. würde sich jemand beteiligen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (27. August 2012)

Ist hier jemand im Forum der ein oranges Intense mit Monster-Gabel fährt und jemand der ein weißes Santa Cruz mit weißer Doppelbrücken-Federgabel und weissen LR fährt und jemand der ein gelbes Nicolai mit roten Decals fährt. Was macht die DH-Fraktion eigentlich sonntags am Cossi?


----------



## morph027 (27. August 2012)

Frag mich mal...seh die immer nur die Karli hoch und runter flanieren


----------



## cxfahrer (28. August 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ... Was macht die DH-Fraktion eigentlich sonntags am Cossi?



Schwimmen gehen, wie alle vernünftigen Menschen?


----------



## morph027 (30. August 2012)

Mensch, Felix...du musst nicht hecheln


----------



## feliks (30. August 2012)

na wenn man mich so ohne voranmeldung blitzdingst, steck ich den halt die zunge raus


----------



## lll13 (31. August 2012)

So Sonntag bei guten Wetter gehts aufn Bullheadmountain!
Trifft man jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (1. September 2012)

Bullheadmountain ???


----------



## Metrum (1. September 2012)

Ochsenkopf?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. September 2012)

war ja heut halb Leipzig an der Milkaline in Saalbach ^^


----------



## lll13 (1. September 2012)

genau, Ochsenkopf - Bullheadmountain auf englisch 

freu mich schon.. 

kann das sein das der Track aufm Müllberg ziemlich zugewachsen ist?


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (2. September 2012)

Danke für die Info, wegen Bullheadmountain.

Zwecks Müllberg. An manchen stellen ist es vielleicht schon wieder ein wenig zugewachsen, aber ist alles Fahrbar. Gestern soll wohl ganz Ordentlich gefahren worden sein. Waren wohl viele am Start. Hab es auch nur gelesen, und kann es nur so schreiben, da ich in Braunlage war.

Gruß in die Runde.


----------



## lll13 (2. September 2012)

kein ding.. 
ja wegen Müllberg wollte ich evtl.. am 8. oder 9. september mal vorbeischauen.. und da gibts ein kleines Problem und zwar weiß keiner meiner Kupels wo das ist außer "Ronny" ( Scott Gambler)  und der ist ehemaliger Rennradfahrer das heißt der zieht 1 strecke bis nach Leipzig also vo uns aus 40 km und die andere mit dem Zug zurück.. und darauf hab ich echt kein bock  mit einem CC rad würde ih das ja sofort machen aber nicht mitn freerider!


----------



## LH_DJ (6. September 2012)

So, geschafft. Die nächste kleine Sommerimpression ist fertiggestellt.

*Lake jump am Kulki:*

https://vimeo.com/48898769

war Gaudi


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (8. September 2012)

Das ist mal etwas anderes, cooles Ding. Hätte ich mir gerne auch mal angeschaut. Vielleicht macht Ihr das ja noch mal. Und man kann mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. September 2012)

Morgen am Kulki sollte es doch nochmal sein? 
Frag mal @wuirzelpedaleur, der suchte noch Mitspringer.


----------



## lll13 (8. September 2012)

Waren heute malwieder in Borna unterwegs.. 
dabei gleich mal einen neuen kleineren Sprung gebaut..
Später dann kamen noch ca. 8 Kinder, zwischen (8 und 12 jahren) danach waren meine Nerven blank..

Das neue outfit sieht doch auch recht gut aus, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (8. September 2012)

sag mal wo genau is dass denn inn borna?

hab mich da neulich mal bei meinen schwiegervater umgehört, aber der konnte mir nicht weirerelfen. hätte bock mal dort rum zu hüpfen

ps: du musst dein rad-status noch ändern


----------



## lll13 (8. September 2012)

also.. wir könn ja mal zusammen hinfahren, aber der sprung ist schon mit der größte den es jetzt giebt.. aber es sind schon größere in der planung, 

also du musst zwischen Zedtlitz und Borna dort über die autobahnbaustelle und da ist so eine Rote schranke, dort dann auf die alte alphaltstraße und dann die erste links ( Betonweg) und dann einfach immer den pfad folgen (ca 100m) dann müsstest du 2 Sandberge sehen dort ist das


----------



## Schnitte (9. September 2012)

lll13 schrieb:


> Waren heute malwieder in Borna unterwegs..
> dabei gleich mal einen neuen kleineren Sprung gebaut..
> Später dann kamen noch ca. 8 Kinder, zwischen (8 und 12 jahren) danach waren meine Nerven blank..
> 
> Das neue outfit sieht doch auch recht gut aus, oder was meint ihr?



Trikot schaut gut aus


----------



## lll13 (9. September 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> Trikot schaut gut aus



danke, ist ja auch ein Zimtstern  helm ist auch neu..


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2012)

An den Knieschonern musst du noch arbeiten...:/


----------



## lll13 (9. September 2012)

dort zeih ich nie welche an, ich habe welche von O'Neal aber die zieh ich nur im Steinigen/Wurzligen Gelände an..


----------



## GuyGood (9. September 2012)

Das ist quasi wenn man in Borna-Ost da bei der Ortsumgebung hinten rausfährt  bzw. eben da bei Zedlitz, oder? da gibts ja 2 Brücken über die Ortsumgebung, wenn man die hintere nimmt könnte ich mir vorstellen kommt man vielleicht auch zu dem Gelände? Wird wohl irgendwo von da und zedlitz dazwischen liegen  Sprung sieht cool aus 
Weiß jedenfalls, dass wir da als Kinder auch mal so paar Hügel gefunden hatten, ehemaliges Tagebaugebiet auch, oder nicht?


----------



## lll13 (9. September 2012)

genau dort ist das ja du kannst auch über die brücke fahren, musst dich dann nur durch diese kleinen Pfade kämpfen.. ja dort bei den Hügeln.. da ist auch noch so ein kleiner See.. und dort sind ziemlich große Anlieger... Sprünge sind nicht seher groß aber kommen noch.. dort kann man perfekt Sectionsübung machen


----------



## GuyGood (9. September 2012)

Ja, ok, dann weiß ich wo das ungefähr ist. Damals als Kinder wurden wir dann dort von so Typen von der Mibrag? oder dem Grundstücksbesitzer oder so verjagt. 2-3Mal, dann haben wirds gelassen  Wir waren zu nett^^ Aber cool, falls ich mal wieder mitm Rad in Borna bin, sag ich vorher mal Bescheid^^ Aber für Sprünge ist es gar nicht so sehr gemacht *hihi* Anschauen würde ich mir das aber trotzdem mal^^
edit: Fährst du dann immer mitm Auto/Zug von LE nach BNA? oder wohnst du dort^^ Finds recht weit, um bissl herumzuspringen, dafür hat man wohl auch gut Ruhe dahinten, bis auf 2-3 Kiddies, die man einfach verjagen sollte^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lll13 (9. September 2012)

ja also früher waren da auch schonmal paar kleinere Probleme mit dem Fürster, aber jetzt stört das ihn nichtmehr

ja Für gute Sprünge muss man ganz schön in den Pedale treten.

Ich wohne dort in der Nähe, genaugenommen in Frauendorf bei Geithain, von dort aus fahre ich meist ca.13km über die Autobahn mitn bike

Auto fahen kann ich noch nicht bin erst 15 aber im Frühling kann ich dann schon mit meiner Simson und einem Fetten Trecker durch die Gegend fahren


----------



## Moe's Tavern (10. September 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Morgen am Kulki sollte es doch nochmal sein?


 
...wir ham das heut spontan durchgezogen... ein krönender und würdevoller abschluss der diesjährigen wassersportsaison 

P.S. hab noch Wasser im Ohr...


----------



## cxfahrer (12. September 2012)

Auwaldtrails:

Wer baut denn da so idiotische Holzhaufen mitten vor schnellen Kurven auf die Trails (Weisse Brücke + Flossgraben) ? 
Entweder einen richtigen Kicker bauen oder eine richtige Überfahrt, aber nicht fünf Holzknüppel hinlegen direkt hinter ner Kurve. 
Das nervt .


----------



## der12te (12. September 2012)

Weisse Brücke kenn ich den Erbauer, die Stämme lagen da rum - hatte der Forst oder wer aus dem Wasser gezogen und wurden nur "überfahrbar" verlegt. Da kannste auch drumrum fahrn wenns nich gefällt! 
Wer hatte denn das Geländer vor der Bachdurchfahrt weggezerrt, da war wenigstens noch ne Kurve (vorher)?


----------



## Luk00r (13. September 2012)

Dann versuch ichs mal 
fährt jemand am Sa oder So in den Harz und hat 2 Plätze im Auto frei ? (für AlexR und mich)
es gibt für uns leider momentan keine andere Möglichkeit von Leipzig in den Harz zu kommen, als betteln


----------



## Schnitte (13. September 2012)

hat zufällig jmd. Interesse an einem Glory 01 2012 Rahmen in Größe L inkl. Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonus (13. September 2012)

Servus, bin neu hier und sag mal hallo. Wollte mal nachfragen ob es denn heute ein paar Leute gibt, die Lust haben zum trailen? Also in Leipzig! 

MfG Toni


----------



## morph027 (13. September 2012)

Ich zitier mich mal 



morph027 schrieb:


> Der gleiche Tipp wie immer: Dienstag 18:00 am BDO (Karl-Liebknecht-Straße) oder Donnerstag 18:30 am Mendebrunnen auf dem Augustusplatz treffen...macht Spass, man lernt Trails und Leute kennen und danach gibts das verdiente Bier...keine Angst, wir beißen nicht  Dann vielleicht bis morgen!


----------



## wildbiker (13. September 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> hat zufällig jmd. Interesse an einem Glory 01 2012 Rahmen in Größe L inkl. Dämpfer?



Wieso verkauft man nen kaum genutzten Rahmen schon wieder?


----------



## der12te (13. September 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Auwaldtrails:
> 
> Wer baut denn da so idiotische Holzhaufen mitten vor schnellen Kurven auf die Trails (Weisse Brücke + Flossgraben) ?
> Entweder einen richtigen Kicker bauen oder eine richtige Überfahrt, aber nicht fünf Holzknüppel hinlegen direkt hinter ner Kurve.
> Das nervt .



Warst Du heut mit der Kettensäge auf den Weissebrücketrail und hast Dir den Trail wieder frei geschnitten - ganze Arbeit!
Und am Floßgraben haste auch alles wieder fein sauber - ich wars aber nich!


----------



## cxfahrer (13. September 2012)

Kettensäge?
Ich hab nur den Stapel Knüppel etwas aus der Fahrlinie gerückt, zwecks Umfahrung. 
Macht mal lieber den Logride schön dass man den auch von der andern Seite fahren kann, wenn ihr da schon räumen wollt 

Das am Flossgraben sah mir aber mehr nach dem Stöckchenleger aus, da lag alles über Kreuz direkt hinter Kurven usw...


----------



## err (13. September 2012)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ich zitier mich mal



Auf was muss man sich da eigentlich einstellen?
Gelände? Streckenlänge? Dauer?
Man will ja nicht gleich ner ganzen Gruppe zur Last fallen.


----------



## Schnitte (14. September 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Wieso verkauft man nen kaum genutzten Rahmen schon wieder?



Weil ich einen neuen bekomme  muss mir ja keine 2 dh rahmen in die bude stellen


----------



## cxfahrer (14. September 2012)

err schrieb:


> Auf was muss man sich da eigentlich einstellen?
> Gelände? Streckenlänge? Dauer?
> Man will ja nicht gleich ner ganzen Gruppe zur Last fallen.



- Gelände soweit möglich (Auwaldtrails im Unterholz, Hafen, MiMo usw.) 
- ca. 40km 
- ca. 2h 
- idR zügiges Tempo, aber es wird gewartet 
- man sollte halt den Anschluss nicht verlieren, es wird noch einer vom letzten Dienstag vermisst 

Und: Helm, gutes Licht!


----------



## err (14. September 2012)

Na das klingt doch vernünftig. Danke.


----------



## lll13 (14. September 2012)

so morgen geht es endlich los. -> Single Trail bauen, ich hoffe das ich ihn schnell fertig habe  bin schon total "fahrgeil"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeN (15. September 2012)

Hey Leute, hab nun seit 6 Jahren mal wieder ein Bike gegönnt weil ich es vermisst habe rumzuhüpfen  

Nun suche ich am Scherbelberg den Startpunkt für den Track den man in allen Vid's bei YouTube sieht.. aber finde Ihn einfach nicht  Bin schon jede Richtung gefahren vom Aussichtsturm aber kam irgendwie nie ans Ziel, bzw den Startpunkt halt.

Evtl jemand heute noch dort oder mag sich nachher noch dort Treffen?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. September 2012)

Scherbelberg?
Aussichtsturm??

Was meinst du - kannst du mal ein Video verlinken? Müllberg Nahleberg?

*Flossgraben:* 
scheint wohl echt wieder der Stöckchenleger unterwegs zu sein  - Äste in Kopfhöhe, Astgabeln hinter Kurven, Knüppelhaufen...also Vorsicht beim Durchheizen.


----------



## morph027 (15. September 2012)

Liest sich, so als ob du den Müllberg hinter der Kläranlage meinst, oder? Weil am Scherbelberg mit Aussichtsturm (Rosental?) gibts nichts....


----------



## ZeN (15. September 2012)

Hey Jup meine den Hinter der Kläranlage.. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyGv5qSGKyw"]NEU!Freeride Trashmountain Full HD - YouTube[/nomedia]

Laut Google-Maps ist der Scherbelberg dort eingezeichnet wo dieser Aussichtsturm (Rosental) steht..

Hier ein Link, da lädt es noch die Karte mit einzeichung: http://wikimapia.org/7160338/de/Scherbelberg


----------



## AlexR (15. September 2012)

Was du suchst ist hier: https://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.362711,12.328988&num=1&t=h&z=17


----------



## ZeN (15. September 2012)

Vielen Dank! Ist dort heute jemand oder Fährt dort noch hin? Ich werd jetzt mal vorbeifahren und mir das mal anschauen  Bis später.

Grüße!


----------



## Xooldman (15. September 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Scherbelberg?
> Aussichtsturm??
> 
> Was meinst du - kannst du mal ein Video verlinken? Müllberg Nahleberg?
> ...



Wo ist eigentlich der Einstiegspunkt zum Flossgraben-Trail?


----------



## ZeN (16. September 2012)

Heute jemand unterwegs? Wenn ja, wann und wo? Grüße


----------



## cxfahrer (16. September 2012)

ZeN schrieb:


> Heute jemand unterwegs? Wenn ja, wann und wo? Grüße



Ronny wollte aufm Müllberg sein Gabel Setup testen, aber er hat nicht gesagt wann...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (17. September 2012)

Ich war ein paar Runden im Hafen, aber nur Trails. Dafür Respekt für die Builder, bei den neuen Lines kann sich der ein andere Bikepark mal was abschauen *g* Müssen wir mal nen Tag hin.


----------



## AlexR (17. September 2012)

Hat jemand eine Magicshine 1m Verlängerung die ich mir morgen zur BDO Runde mal ausleihen könnte?


----------



## invalid (20. September 2012)

ich bin nun seit zwei Jahren in LE unterwegs. Am Montag seit langem mal wieder die BDO Runde mitgefahren. Hat zu der Jahreszeit vllt mal jemand bock auf nen Nightride? 

*INFO:*
Bei dem Trail hinterm Klärwerk Markleeberg, der schlängelt sich an diesem viel von Ruderern etc befahrenen Bächlein entlang, sind mir letztens auch einige Kopf nahe Äste entgegen gekommen. Also Vorsicht. *Gmaps*


----------



## EA-Tec (23. September 2012)

Hi,

ich bin morgen und uebermorgen geschaeftlich in Leipzig, mein Bike liegt schon im Auto 

Kann mir jemand einen schonen Trail empfehlen?

Untergebracht bin ich im Steigenberger im Salzgaesschen. 

Wuerde mich ueber eine Empfehlung freuen.


----------



## skyfer (23. September 2012)

https://maps.google.de/maps/user?uid=206964118365501527236&hl=de&gl=de

Viel Spaß!


----------



## beutelfuchs (23. September 2012)

Hallo,
als Neuleipziger wuerde mich interessieren, wo es euch hintreibt, wenn ihr mal "schraeg" fahren wollt (schraeg noch oben und schraeg nach unten  )? 

Harz  ist klar und fuer MTB durch ihre Beschilderungs-/GPS Intitiative (http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/) sehr gut aufbereitet, allerdings in unter 1:45h Autostunden kaum zu erreichen.

Wenn es mal schneller gehen muss, scheinen sich geografisch Muldental, Jena oder die Gegend um Naumburg anzubieten. Dafuer schaut es mit Wegbeschreibungen oder GPS-Tracks allerdings wesentlich schlechter als im Harz aus, von MTB-Literatur ganz zu schweigen. Die ueblichen Verdaechtigen wie gpsies.com habe ich natuerlich abgegrast. In Jena hat sich zumindest schon mal die "Jenaer Horizontale" angeboten. 
Bitte erloest mich von meiner Flachlanddepression, die sich in mir aufzustauen beginnt, bin fuer jeden Tip dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2012)

skyfer schrieb:


> https://maps.google.de/maps/user?uid=206964118365501527236&hl=de&gl=de
> 
> Viel Spaß!



ah, hast aufgezeichnet  

@   beutelfuchs: es hilft halt nix, aber unter 2 h  sind keine echten Berge zu erreichen. Aber in 2.5h ist man zB am Smrk oder im Zittauer. Wenn dir Volksbankarena vom Anspruch reicht, solltest du aber auch um Leipzig schöne Touren finden (so wie skyfers Track - den kann man auch Richtung Wurzen - Planitz - Pomssen ausbauen: http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/366 )

In Grimma kann man einige kurze und lange Touren starten, die aber für meinen Geschmack zu viel Asphalt beinhalten.
Muldental ist sehr schön fürs Rennrad, kleine Sträßchen, steile Anstiege. Da solltest du in der Rennradliste Leipzig unter ritzelconnection seinen Touren schauen. 

Muldental zwischen Rochlitz und Penig ist eine schöne Tour: http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/977 (kein Track, nur zur groben Orientierung!). Wenn man schonmal auf dem Rohlitzberg ist, unbedingt eine der DH-Abfahrten mitnehmen, sind nicht schwer - sind aber nicht im Track eingezeichnet!

Zschopautal Kriebsteinsperre ab Töpeln ist ja schon ein Klassiker: http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/967

Jena Horizontale klar. Naumburg finde ich langweilig, paar einzelne Trails Richtung Freyburg.

PS @ EA-tec: neben MiMo lohnen sich auch Kulkwitzer See und Cospudener See zu umrunden. Es gibt viele kleine Trails. @ morph27 hat hier im Thread die mal als gpx angehängt, suchen!


----------



## beutelfuchs (23. September 2012)

Danke CX. Ich haette dazu schreiben sollen, dass ich absolut nichts Extremes suche (s0-s1, Forstwege sind auch absolut ok, 400-1000hm). Harz wird mir dahingehend noch sehr sehr lange ausreichen. Ich hatte nur die Hoffnung, dass es eventuell paar Sachen etwas unter Harzniveau und dafuer naeher gibt.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2012)

Na dann fahr halt erstmal Kriebstein, das lohnt sich immer!

Um Leipzig selbst kann man einige Jahre fahren, bis man alle Forstwege und Trails durch hat ..


----------



## beutelfuchs (23. September 2012)

Wer ich auch machen (muessen), aber ab und an muss ich mal einen richtigen Wald und eine Steigung ueber 1% haben, komm aus dem Thueringer (Hinter-)wald.

Diese BDO-Runde hier klingt auch sehr gut. Da ich noch nie im Dunkeln gefahren bin: Welche Kategorie Lampe empfiehlt sich dafuer? Brauch ich so ein 300Eur-Teil?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2012)

Steigungen: einfach Fockeberg, MÃ¼llberg, Halde Zschocher und BistumshÃ¶he jeweils hochsprinten. Da hat man dann zusammen schon 120hm....

Lampe:
P7 LED. Kann man bei Stadler fÃ¼r 200 â¬ kaufen oder bei dealextreme.com von Magicshine fÃ¼r 80 â¬ (EU-Steckeradapter nicht vergessen). Im Elektronikunterforum gibts dazu massig BeitrÃ¤ge. Meine Magicshine funzt seit 2 Jahren einwandfrei, fÃ¼r hiesige Trails reichts. Mehr kann aber nicht schaden.

Hier nochmal die Kulki, Cospudi- und Bienitzrunde wie sie Stefan mal aufgezeichnet hat (die gpx von der einen war zu groÃ). Beachten dass sich Wege Ã¤ndern kÃ¶nnen (zB wird im Sternburgschen Park grad geharvestert!)!


----------



## beutelfuchs (23. September 2012)

Danke fuer die Ratschlaege! Ich mach mich dann mal auf nach Kriebsstein.

btw: Auf der Westseite hast du direkt den Weg am Ufer genommen. Bei OpenMTBmap ist der mit bike=no getagged. 
Sollte ich lieber aussenrum fahren (Tanneberger Weg), oder ist am Ufer ok?


----------



## Metrum (23. September 2012)

@beutelfuchs

Habe mir die hier: http://www.ebay.de/itm/High-Power-L...90?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3f1b17f476
gekauft und die ist völlig o.k.!
Kommt zwar nicht, wie da steht, in OVP sondern Umverpackung und magicshine steht auch nicht drauf aber dafür hatte ich sie am Folgetag schon hier. Kam mit DHL Express! Bei dem Preis kannste nix falsch machen und die Ausleuchtung ist nicht schlechter als bei meiner Magicshine oder tinysun.


----------



## invalid (23. September 2012)

bezüglich lampen kann ich dir das hier empfehlen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=600098

du musst bei weitem keine 200 für eine wirklich brauchbare traillampe  ausgeben. wenns nur für breitere Förstwege muss man keine 100 ausgeben. 

sagt mal, wurde schon mal ne art Treffen der Leipziger organisiert? die BDO Touren in allen Ehren, aber bei deren Tempo kommt mir hin und wieder der Genuss zu Biken etwas zu Kurz. NIghtride wäre ja auch mal geil.

 @Metrum 
die von dir gezeigte Lampe ist im prinzip der Vorgänger der Magicshine 808. Ausleuchtung ist identisch, die 808 ist nur nen ticken heller.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2012)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Danke fuer die Ratschlaege! Ich mach mich dann mal auf nach Kriebsstein.
> 
> btw: Auf der Westseite hast du direkt den Weg am Ufer genommen. Bei OpenMTBmap ist der mit bike=no getagged.
> Sollte ich lieber aussenrum fahren (Tanneberger Weg), oder ist am Ufer ok?



k.A. was da verboten sein soll - ich kenne nur die Wege an der Ufer der Zschopau. Klar sollte man an Wanderern langsam und höflich vorbeirollen, grad Sonntags ist da manchmal recht viel los. 

@  invalid: das Tempo ist im Vergleich zu vor 5 Jahren deutlich geringer geworden. Es ist halt so, dass wer vorne fährt eher mal schneller fährt, grad auf Trails, da es sich sonst hinten staut. 
Leider wird dann aber auf breiten Wegen oftmals auch gebolzt, aber da solltest du dich dann einfach lautstark beschweren - wir können auch langsam  ..

PS die Leuchte auf ebay sieht wie meine alte Magicshine aus. Auch bei der ist die Verarbeitung nicht grad toll gewesen, man sollte also auf brechende Kabel und lose Schrauben usw. achtgeben. Ansonsten aber voll ok.


----------



## invalid (23. September 2012)

@cxfahrer
ja, ich bin nicht so der lautstarke Beschwerer. Vielleicht ist es auch ein Fehler sich am ersten zu orientieren. Na dann. wann ist die nächste BDO runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2012)

Immer Dienstag 18:00 vorm BDO und Donnerstag 18:30 Mendebrunnen Augustusplatz. 

Rechtlicher Hinweis:
Die Runde wird  NICHT vom BDO organisiert, hat NICHTS mit dem BDO zu tun und es handelt sich NICHT um eine geführte Tour. 
Man fährt einfach gemeinsam wo hin - wer einen Trail weiss. fährt vor. Wer verloren oder kaputt geht ist selbst schuld, aber es wird Hilfe geleistet  ...


----------



## invalid (23. September 2012)

Das letzte mal bin ich Montags mitgefahren. Dann schauen wir mal Dienstags. 

Das die Touren nicht mehr direkt vom BDO gemacht werden ist eigentlich verdammt schade. Auch aus Marketingsicht. Aber vllt sollte man dan einen neuen Namen propagieren?


----------



## invalid (23. September 2012)

PS: es hat nicht zufällig heute gegen Nachmittag oder Abend einer von euch Bock auf ne Runde?


----------



## Metrum (23. September 2012)

Wo wohnt denn dein Haus? Markkleeberg ein Problem?


----------



## invalid (23. September 2012)

mein Haus ist sehr ortsgebunden in schleußig. Markleeberg ist kein Problem. Wäre ein guter Startpunkt für ne feine Tour um Zwenkauer?


----------



## Metrum (23. September 2012)

Muss mal gucken wie es mit der Zeit am besten passt und melde mich per PN. Muss erstmal frühstücken.


----------



## invalid (23. September 2012)

ich bin recht flexibel, solange ich so zwischen  1900 und 2000 daheim bin. davor und danach bin ich frei.


----------



## Diebstahl (23. September 2012)

*Achtung, Leute!!! Mir wurden zwischen dem 20.08. und dem 22.09. beide MTBs aus dem Keller im Zentum-Ost gestohlen!*
Die Räder waren im Keller an massive Stahlwandträger angeschlossen, dies hat die Diebe nicht gehindert. Sowohl Schloss, als auch auch Träger wurden geknackt. 
Es handelt sich umfolgende Bikes:
*Rocky Mountain Slayer 50, 2011er Modell, XL-Rahmen* und *Tomac Flint 29, 2010er Modell, XL-Rahmen
*Das Tomac hatte folgende Features zusätzlich zur Serie:
- vorderes Laufrad Bontrager in grau eloxiert
- XT-Klickpedale
- Vorderreifen: Maxxis Ignitor mit orangenem Streifen an der Flanke (29x2,1)
- Hinterreifen: Specialized The Captain (29x2,0)
Am Rocky waren zusätzliche Komponenten verbaut:
- Rock Shox Reverb 2012 mit MMX rechts (30,9 x 380mm, 125mm Hub)
- Lenker Atlas FR in rot-eloxiert (gekürzt auf ca. 750 mm)
- Pedale Crank Brothers Mallet 3 in rot
- beide Reifen Schwalbe Hans Dampf (26x2,35)
- Kassette von SRAM mit rot-eloxierter Ritzelspinne
- an der Gabel FOX 36 Float R sind links am Gehäuse kurz unter dem Tauchrohr massive Kratzer

Bitte haltet die Augen offen! Falls jemand was mitkriegt, meldet euch bitte! Finderlohn selbstverständlich! Die Polizei ermittelt!

Hier die Räder:


----------



## invalid (23. September 2012)

****! welches gebiet? anzeige schon gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (23. September 2012)

invalid schrieb:


> PS: es hat nicht zufällig heute gegen Nachmittag oder Abend einer von euch Bock auf ne Runde?



Hier, ich - bin vor ca. 1 Std. in Leipzig angekommen, und hätte Lust auf 'ne Runde!

Bin mitten in der Innen-Stadt untergebracht, wäre gut wenn ich das Auto hier stehen lassen könnte um mit dem Bike zum Startpunkt zu kommen.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2012)

Ne kleine Runde würd ich noch fahren, will so 19:00 wieder daheim sein - kannst du um 17:00 an der Pferderennbahnbrücke Clarapark sein?


----------



## EA-Tec (23. September 2012)

Jap, kann ich! Ein kleiner (aber feiner) Hinweis noch - ich bin absolut untrainiert, ich habe erst vor kurzem mit dem Training angefangen.

Je nachdem wie fit du bist, macht es für dich eher wenig Sinn, wenn du ständig auf mich warten musst?!


----------



## invalid (23. September 2012)

hi. stehe Grad vor der Haustür. passt perfekt. ich bin ebenfalls 1700 an der Brücke bei der rennbahn. bis gleich


----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2012)

na gut ...Tempo nehm ich raus, aber die Trails werden abgegrast..

ich fahr dann mal los und warte bis max. 17:15.

Wo das ist findet ihr ja mit googlemaps osm etc.


----------



## EA-Tec (23. September 2012)

Ok perfekt  jemand 'ne Adresse für mich, oder wie kommt man am Besten zur Brücke?

Ich fahr in ca. 10 Min. los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (23. September 2012)

soll ich dich in der Innenstadt abholen ?


----------



## invalid (23. September 2012)

Rennbahn Scheibenholz
0341/9604327
Rennbahnweg 2, 04107 Leipzig
http://m.google.de/u/m/QFR2Kz


----------



## Long John (23. September 2012)

Vielen Dank an den oder die fleißigen Trailaufräumer.

Stöckchenlegerweg wieder frei, Teil 2 welcher dann bei der kleinen schwarzen Brücke rauskommt auch wieder fast fahrbar.


----------



## invalid (23. September 2012)

danke für den geilen Austritt @cxfahrer


----------



## feliks (23. September 2012)

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin morgen und uebermorgen geschaeftlich in Leipzig, mein Bike liegt schon im Auto
> 
> ...



oh dann werden wir uns sicher morgen beim frühstück im hotel sehen..

ich arbeite nämlich dort. wenn du lust hast frag einfach mal nach dem felix.  da können wir morgend abend gern mal ne runde drehen


----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2012)

Long John schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an den oder die fleißigen Trailaufräumer.
> 
> Stöckchenlegerweg wieder frei, Teil 2 welcher dann bei der kleinen schwarzen Brücke rauskommt auch wieder fast fahrbar.



bittesehr  

...und sind wir vorhin auch nochmal durch.


----------



## EA-Tec (24. September 2012)

Hab heut Vormittag niemanden gesehen, der nach "Felix" aussah - eher sowas wie "Martina, Astrid" etc.  also nur Frauen..... war aber sowieso zu spät dran, und musste mich mit dem Frühstück beeilen.

Wir haben 'ne Veranstaltung bei euch, im Raum Violine.

Nette Gäste hattet ihr gestern im Haus, hm? Bzw. nette Fahrzeuge vor der Tür gehabt


----------



## feliks (24. September 2012)

Na ich habe nur dein mopped im keller stehen gesehen. Wenn du lustig bist, ich habe ab 17uhr zeit zum fahren. also wenn eure veranstaltung da schon vorbei ist


----------



## EA-Tec (24. September 2012)

Im Keller? So so... wurde mir als "Safe-Raum" verkauft  

Da bin ich schon weg - in 10 Min. gibt's Mittagessen, danach ist die Heimreise angesagt.

Nächstes Mal aber gern, Ende Oktober bzw. Anfang November bin ich wieder da - hoffentlich passt das Wetter dann noch!


----------



## LH_DJ (24. September 2012)

Morgen ab 12:00 sind wir am Hafen, falls jemand mit will.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (24. September 2012)

jo komm ick mal vorbei


----------



## invalid (24. September 2012)

@cxfahrer

bin heute nochmal den ersten Trail des gestrigen Runde gefahren, ich glaube da war wieder einer Lustig drauf. Im Teil 1 war der Weg sehr oft blockiert. Teilweise aber auf echt dreiste weise.

Stöckschenleger war wieder unterwegs!


----------



## Diebstahl (24. September 2012)

einfach nochmal zur Info....


Diebstahl schrieb:


> *Achtung, Leute!!! Mir wurden zwischen dem 20.08. und dem 22.09. beide MTBs aus dem Keller im Zentum-Ost gestohlen!*
> Die Räder waren im Keller an massive Stahlwandträger angeschlossen, dies hat die Diebe nicht gehindert. Sowohl Schloss, als auch auch Träger wurden geknackt.
> Es handelt sich umfolgende Bikes:
> *Rocky Mountain Slayer 50, 2011er Modell, XL-Rahmen* und *Tomac Flint 29, 2010er Modell, XL-Rahmen
> ...


----------



## Long John (25. September 2012)

so langsam werd ich den Verdacht nicht los , das der Stöckchenleger hier mit liest^^


----------



## AlexR (25. September 2012)

Long John schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an den oder die fleißigen Trailaufräumer.
> 
> Stöckchenlegerweg wieder frei, Teil 2 welcher dann bei der kleinen schwarzen Brücke rauskommt auch wieder fast fahrbar.



Der der im letzten Herbst geharvestert wurde? Coole Sache, danke cxfahrer 

Jetzt muss nur noch der Stöckchenleger gestellt werden.


----------



## invalid (25. September 2012)

die meisten Blockaden waren direkt vor oder hinter angelegten Rampen. Wie lange geht dieses Hin und her denn schon? ich mein die ein oder andere Stelle hätte echt böse enden können.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. September 2012)

Ach ~ ein paar jahre? 
Wahrscheinlich ist er aus den Ferien zurück. Erfahrungsgemäß zieht er das immer eine weile konsequent durch und dann hört es wieder auf.

Meist war er sonntags unterwegs.


----------



## LH_DJ (25. September 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke von heute am Hafen:

























Hat mal wieder Laune gemacht.....


----------



## cxfahrer (26. September 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Der der im letzten Herbst geharvestert wurde? Coole Sache, danke cxfahrer
> 
> Jetzt muss nur noch der Stöckchenleger gestellt werden.



Äh jein. Schwarze Brücke hat wer anders die Überfahrten gebaut.

Schwarze Brücke bis Einstieg an der Holzbrücke ist jetzt (Stand 16:30Uhr ) stöckchenfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lll13 (27. September 2012)

HILFE

meine Nabe spinnt irgendwie, als ich heute ein wenig gefahren bin ging auf einmal der "lehrlauf" nicht mehr, d.h. wenn man fährt und aufhört zu treten müsste da die kette auch aufhören sich zu bewegen, aber die dreht sich immer weiter! was soll ich tun? in die werkstatt schaffen wird sehr knapp da ich am samstag zum Geisskopf fahre. bitte um schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## invalid (27. September 2012)

auseinanderbauen !


----------



## lll13 (27. September 2012)

ehm, okay. aber wie bekomme ich diese ritzel runter, da ist ja noch so eine kleine sicherheitscheibe oder sowas drauf da brauch man doch sicherlich irgendsoein spezi schlüssel? sorry das ich mich so dumm anstelle aber hab sowas noc nie gemacht weil ich erst 15 bin


----------



## invalid (27. September 2012)

ja dafür brauchst du einen spezialschlüssel. es gibt eigentlich ne Menge Anleitungen im netz. gut möglich das bei dir eine der speerklinken hängt ...


----------



## wrangler89 (27. September 2012)

Kettenpeitsche und das hier
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000VT2EDG/?tag=hydra0d-21&hvadid=16272872277&ref=asc_df_B000VT2EDG"]BBB Werkzeug Zahnkranzabzieher LockOut BTL-12S, schwarz-silber: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

gibts eigentlich in jedem anständigen Bikeshop.


----------



## lll13 (27. September 2012)

okay danke euch.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (27. September 2012)

Kann dir bestimmt auch einer borgen! Ich hätte es auch da, musste aber nach M`berg kommen.


----------



## invalid (27. September 2012)

hab auch alles da. in schleußig


----------



## lll13 (27. September 2012)

ja, nett von euch. aber ich wohne nicht direkt in leipzig. ich werde morgen mal in der Werkstatt vorbeischauen.. mal sehn was die sagen! sonst muss ich mir halt am samstag eins ausleihen


----------



## der12te (28. September 2012)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke von heute am Hafen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hardtail + Starrgabel = max. RESPECT! 
Und Hut ab! 
Schutzblech is auch ganz groß.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (28. September 2012)

der12te schrieb:


> Hardtail + Starrgabel = max. RESPECT!
> Und Hut ab!
> Schutzblech is auch ganz groß.



Besten Dank
Ist aber ein 29er aus Stahl. Die rollen überall einfach drüber. 
Außerdem ist die Landung gut gebaut. 

Den anderen großen Drop mit der flacheren Landung würde ich aber auch nicht fahren oder erst mal mit Federweg ausprobieren. Da rumpelt's bestimmt zu sehr...

Und das Schutzblech ist das zweitwichtigste Accessiore an meinem Bike.


----------



## invalid (30. September 2012)

tja, bis ich das fahre wird wohl noch etwas zeit vergehen...


----------



## beutelfuchs (30. September 2012)

Ich bin heute out of interest mal die "BDO Mimo" Runde gefahren, die hier mal wer gepostet hatte und war total ueberrascht, dass in Lpz tatsaechlich solche Rowdypfade gibt. Gibt es in der Qualitaet eventuell noch mehr?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (30. September 2012)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ich bin heute out of interest mal die "BDO Mimo" Runde gefahren, die hier mal wer gepostet hatte und war total ueberrascht, dass in Lpz tatsaechlich solche Rowdypfade gibt. Gibt es in der Qualitaet eventuell noch mehr?



Kennst die Trails im Auwald? Stöckchenlegertrail und am Floßkraben und der, der an der Kläranlage Markkleeberg endet. Dann im Tagebaugelände Störmtal, auch wenn da das meiste inzwischen unter Wasser ist. So schön wie kurz gibt's auch paar Kurven in den Gayways neben dem Nonnenweg. Dann ist auch noch bisschen was auf dem Bienitz, alter Schießplatz.

Wer macht weiter?


----------



## AlexR (30. September 2012)

Kulkwitzer See, Hafen Lindenau. Halde Zschocher, Fockeberg, Trashmountain,....


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (30. September 2012)

Habe es gerade im Facebook gelesen, weiß jemand etwas hier zu.
Mountainbike-Fahrer aus Leipzig stirbt bei Unfall in Bikerpark.

http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=3169338


:Update: Habe jetzt einen Beitrag hier im Forum gefunden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9928731


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (1. Oktober 2012)

^^ Oh Mann, wenn ich das lese, traue ich mich kaum, meinen belanglosen Mist abzulassen. Ich tue es dennoch, betroffen still.



peh schrieb:


> Mir wurde in der  Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag in Leipzig Lindenau mein Stadtfixie aus dem  Keller gestohlen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lll13 (8. Oktober 2012)

hab da mal kleines bisschen mit der Kamera rumgespielt..

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24185


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Oktober 2012)

lll13 schrieb:


> hab da mal kleines bisschen mit der Kamera rumgespielt..
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24185



...ach, da muss ich doch nochmal die Tour Amerika-Rochlitz radeln die Tage, bevor alles voll Laub ist. 

Was war denn an dem Kicker ?


----------



## lll13 (9. Oktober 2012)

wo am schluss? das ist ein Roadgap, den wollten wir uns noch nicht antun


----------



## Schnitte (9. Oktober 2012)

schönes Video
dein Fahrstil hat sich mit deinem neuen Rad noch mal ordentlich gesteigert  Daumen hoch


----------



## lll13 (9. Oktober 2012)

danke dir


----------



## N.Speiseeis (9. Oktober 2012)

fährt noch mal jemand nach bozi this year.


----------



## Schnitte (9. Oktober 2012)

N.Speiseeis schrieb:


> fährt noch mal jemand nach bozi this year.



 wir wollen/wollten am Sonntag fahren, bisher ist aber Schnee angesagt, bin etwas skeptisch ob das dann sinnvoll wäre...


----------



## JanRickmeyer (11. Oktober 2012)

Moin alle miteinander. Wir wollen zwischen dem 31.10 und 04.11 nach finale ligure. Da jemand aus unserer Gruppe aus dem Trip ausgestiegen ist, is noch ä Plätzel frei und der Kurztrip steht etwas auf der Kippe. Hat jemand ausm Forum hier Bock mitzukommen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. Oktober 2012)

lll13 schrieb:


> wo am schluss? das ist ein Roadgap, den wollten wir uns noch nicht antun



Stimmt, der sieht böse aus...:






Hier mein Tourbeschrieb, ist handgemalt, falls wer den nachfahren möchte:
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/977


----------



## lll13 (14. Oktober 2012)

ja, und das ist er auch..


----------



## invalid (15. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

im Rahmen meines Blogs würde ich mich gern mal an einem "Fotoshoting" zum Thema Bikekultur in Leipzig versuchen. Anfangen würde ich gern am Lindenauer Hafen mit ein paar fleißigen Bikern die sich dort ablichten lassen würden. sofern schon jemand Erfahrung mit im machen solcher Bilder hat, ist er genau so willkommen, wie die Fahrer die sich dort als Model freiwillig zur Verfügung stellen.

Daher meine Frage, wer von euch würde mir da helfen?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich nicht  .

Hier mal was anderes: der ADFC (ja die Grantler mit den Citybikes) macht bis 31.10. eine Umfrage zum Radfahren in Leipzig: https://survey1.irquest.com/irqirq/...rvice=IRQ&rnd=2062268827329964571&si=862&p8=2


----------



## LH_DJ (16. Oktober 2012)

Bin morgen so zwischen 11-14 Uhr am Hafen, falls noch jemand Lust hat....


----------



## der12te (16. Oktober 2012)

Schöckchenleger waren wieder auf nach ihnen benannten Trail, hab sie sogar getroffen und musste mich von ihnen beschimpfen lassen. Als netter Biker hab ich aber fein Danke gesagt. War ein Pärchen, beide lang und dünn im Studentenlook. :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (16. Oktober 2012)

*Umhauen!*


----------



## der12te (16. Oktober 2012)

Bin doch nen friedliebender Biker/Mensch!


----------



## invalid (16. Oktober 2012)

Personalien geben lassen und wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung anzeigen ! hättest ja mal ein Foto machen können.


----------



## der12te (16. Oktober 2012)

Foto hab ich:


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Oktober 2012)

Nichts gegen Ernie und Bert!

Na mal sehen, mach ich morgen nen Spaziergang.


----------



## Koohgie (16. Oktober 2012)

hi leute, ich bin aus dem saarland, und komm für zwei wochen nach leipzig...
kann man da gut mtb fahren? fahre von touren oder enduro bis dh, also entweder würd ich meine cc schlampe oder mein enduro mitnehmen, mit diesem evtl. noch in den harz oder soo....wie weit ist das weg, also bis die nächsten vielversprechenden bike kategorie entsprechenden trails finde....
oder halt ich nehm die cc schlampe und fahr nur leipzig und umgebung...
nur mal so überblickhalber alles anbieten evtl. mit bildern? 
gruss thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> hi leute, ich bin aus dem saarland, und komm für zwei wochen nach leipzig...
> kann man da gut mtb fahren? fahre von touren oder enduro bis dh, also entweder würd ich meine cc schlampe oder mein enduro mitnehmen, mit diesem evtl. noch in den harz oder soo....wie weit ist das weg, also bis die nächsten vielversprechenden bike kategorie entsprechenden trails finde....
> oder halt ich nehm die cc schlampe und fahr nur leipzig und umgebung...
> nur mal so überblickhalber alles anbieten evtl. mit bildern?
> gruss thomas



Wenn du dein Enduro gut wegschliessen kannst nimm das. Im Grunde ist hier aber ein AM am besten. 

Wenn du auf die Karte von Leipzig schaust, siehst du dass der Auwald mitten durch die Stadt geht und man in den Auen ewig weit radeln kann. Trails gibt es aber vorwiegend im Stadtgebiet, teils recht eng und technisch. Es gibt auch eine gute DH Abfahrt ( google mal nach trashmountain ), aber die vier fünf Hügel hier sind alle nur 30m hoch. 

Nach Muldental und Zschopautal sind es 1h mit dem Auto.
In den Harz sind es mit dem Auto ca. 2h (Schierke oder Wernigerode). 
Enduro Trails finden sich in 2.5h Autofahrt einige, zB Zittau, Smrk, Erzgebirge, und auch Bikeparks (Harz, Ochsenkopf, Bozi usw). 
Kommt halt immer drauf an, wieviel Zeit du fürs Radeln hast und wie das Wetter wird. 
Da es früh dunkel wird, und wir oft abends radeln, nimm eine starke Helmlampe mit.

Foto kannst du mal in meinem Album schauen (Kriebstein, Amerika, Zittau, Smrk).


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (17. Oktober 2012)

der12te schrieb:


> Schöckchenleger waren wieder auf nach ihnen benannten Trail, hab sie sogar getroffen und musste mich von ihnen beschimpfen lassen. Als netter Biker hab ich aber fein Danke gesagt. War ein Pärchen, beide lang und dünn im Studentenlook. :kotz:



Ich halte es auch für wichtig, mal an die Personalien oder wenigstens ein Foto zu kommen. Schließlich gab es schon richtig gefährliche Fallen mit versteckten Spießen in Körperhöhe oder Drahtzeug an dem ich mir ein Schaltwerk abgerissen habe. Das ist nicht nur Spaß mit paar Stöckchen auf einem Weg!


----------



## Schnitte (17. Oktober 2012)

der12te schrieb:


> Schöckchenleger waren wieder auf nach ihnen benannten Trail, hab sie sogar getroffen und musste mich von ihnen beschimpfen lassen. Als netter Biker hab ich aber fein Danke gesagt. War ein Pärchen, beide lang und dünn im Studentenlook. :kotz:



klingt nach Alternativlingen die der Meinung sind, dass Sie das richtige tun. Zum Wohle der Menschheit. Allgemein bin ich gegen Gewalt, aber bei solchen Menschen könnte ich den Grundsatz glatt über Bord werfen und einfach nur drauf einschlagen...


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Ich halte es auch für wichtig, mal an die Personalien oder wenigstens ein Foto zu kommen. Schließlich gab es schon richtig gefährliche Fallen mit versteckten Spießen in Körperhöhe oder Drahtzeug an dem ich mir ein Schaltwerk abgerissen habe. Das ist nicht nur Spaß mit paar Stöckchen auf einem Weg!



Ach nu aber  wegen so was regt man sich doch nicht auf, da räumt man den Kram beiseite und gut. 
Es ist zwar ärgerlich, aber wenn ich einen Trampelpfad durchheize, fahre ich auf Sicht, das ist mein eignes Ding, ob ich über nen Ast stolpere. Solange es keine regelrechten Fallen sind (schwer zu beweisen). 

*Es geht hier um 200m Trampelpfad in einem Naturschutzgebiet!!!*
http://www.leipziger-auwald.de/cms/front_content.php?idart=6#NSG%20Elster-Plei%C3%9Fe
Dieser Pfad ist seitdem es 1961 ein Naturschutzgebiet geworden ist gesperrt, die Schildchen an den Bäumen dürften in etwa so alt sein. 
Irgendwann bin ich mal mit Jens da durch geradelt, so 2006. Seitdem wurde es ein Weg. 

Der Wald wurde übrigens unter Naturschutz gestellt, weil er einer der letzten typischen Auwaldbereiche war (_*"Das NSG wird geprägt von naturnahen Laubmischwäldern, deren Schutz und Erhaltung es dient."*_). Das dürfte spätestens seitdem alles geharvestert wurde und im Grunde schon mit der nicht mehr stattfindenden Flutung (es wird ja nur westlich der Linie künstlich geflutet, mit sparsamen Erfolg) an sich hinfällig sein. 
Aber die Verbände werden sich daran klammern, ich vermute vor allem die Leute vom *NABU*, die kümmern sich nämlich auch um die *Kröten*, die im Paußnitzbogen laichen. Die Fauna, um, die es aber v.A. 1961 bei der Ausweisung des NSG ging, ist die *Mopsfledermaus *- die ist jetzt garantiert geharvestert.

Also einfach ab und zu aufräumen, und wenn man die Jungs trifft, mal ein paar sachliche Argumente vorbringen. 

Verboten ist nämlich dort nicht nur das Radeln, sondern auch das durch den Wald laufen und Äste aus dem Gebüsch zerren - beides ist nicht zulässig im Naturschutzgebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (17. Oktober 2012)

Findes du etwa, dass ich mich AAAAUUUUFFFFRRRREEEEGGGGEEEEE???? 
Die Stöckchen sind doch lustig und mal was anderes im (öden) Flachland.

Das Drahtzeug war aber wirklich unter Blättern versteckt und nicht zu sehen. Genauso getarnt waren die Spieße. Ist aber schon 1-2 Jahre her. Hab dir bestimmt davon erzählt.
Bisschen was Rumbuddeln und Stöcke Hin- und Herräumen soll wegen mir jeder machen. Das ist das übliche Katz und Maus Spiel. Wenn aber jemand anderen Waldbesuchern gefährliche Fallen stellt, dann handelt er außerhalb des duldbaren sozialadäquaten Verhaltens. Völlig egal ob Naturschutzgebiet oder nicht. Wie auch immer man das begründen mag, ob als gesellschaftlichen Konsens, Vorgabe des Gesetzgebers oder mit dem lieben Gott. Schlagfallen und Selbstschussanlagen will man hier nicht als Gartenzaunersatz haben. Auch wenn keiner einfach in den Garten laufen darf, kann man dann nicht sagen: Selbst schuld.     
Und die "eigentlich nicht gewalttätige" Schnitte muss ihrer Aggressionen auch noch Herr werden, bevor sie in den Wald fährt. Dort kann man Menschen begegnen! ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2012)

Ist übrigens alles weg und war auch nur im vorderen Bereich. Die neu angelegten Sachen weiter hinten haben die wohl noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (17. Oktober 2012)

... und ich sitz hier rum und laber statt zu fahren :-( 
Muss leider vorher noch ne neue Felge in Hinterrad.


----------



## der12te (17. Oktober 2012)

Bachüberfahrt war noch betroffen, is aber auch wieder "clean". 
Danke an die anderen "Saubermänner"!
Daß das alles Naturschutzgebiet is sollte uns allen klar sein und uns dementsprechend verhalten, kotze immer wieder beim Anblick von irgendwelchen Verpackungen von Energieriegeln oder ähnlichem auf den Trails.


----------



## lll13 (17. Oktober 2012)

ich hab gehört das dieses Jahr nochmal ein Trashmountainrace sein soll? 

kann mir das jemand genauer erklären? wo kann man sich anmelden und wann ist es überhaupt?


----------



## Schnitte (17. Oktober 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Und die "eigentlich nicht gewalttätige" Schnitte muss ihrer Aggressionen auch noch Herr werden, bevor sie in den Wald fährt. Dort kann man Menschen begegnen! ;-)



hehe, deswegen habe ich mic nach Thüringen abgesetzt. Dort lerne ich anti aggression und sowas und wenn ich wieder nach Leipzig komme bin ich handzahm


----------



## wildbiker (17. Oktober 2012)

Genau, drum rocken wir fast jedes WE außerhalb Leipzigs die Trails...  (u.a. dieses Jahr unterwegs hauptsächlich Erzgebirge, Thüringen gewesen) Ohne Droge Bike und Biken wär ich untragbar..


----------



## lieberkay (17. Oktober 2012)

moin moin habe ne fox 32 100 mm und würde gerne mit ner magura durin race tauschen
gibts jemande der mit mir tauscht?????
gruß


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (19. Oktober 2012)

War gestern auch auf dem Stöckchenlegertrail. Daumen hoch für das was da am Ende entstanden ist! Das kann man ja als entstehenden "Northshore" bezeichnen, um die Urwälder an der Nordküste der Costa Cospuda fahrbar zu machen ohne großartige Eingriffe für die Natur. 

Am Fockeberg gibt's auf der Seite zur B2 auch eine neue, noch nicht ganz fertige Abfahrt. Von oben schlecht zu finden, weil der Einstieg noch sehr gestrüppig ist. Am besten von unten mal schauen - den kleinen Weg, der zur Richard-Lehmannstraße raus geht, in die andere Richtung immer weiter fahren. 
Für mich ist sie so, noch nicht fahrbar. Mein Rad hochgeschleppt habe ich bis zu dem Brombeerzeug, was ich wegen Plattengefahr so nicht fahre. Musste dann bei der Abfahrt mehrmals den Fuß runter nehmen, anhalten und einmal wäre ich fast über den Lenker gesprungen. Der Untergrund ist sehr locker und rutscht. Dafür schön kurvig und eng und steil. Falls jemand was machen will, bitte nichts begradigen!!! Nur bisschen das lose Zeug wegschieben, dass man nicht so wegrutscht. Oder ein Mini-Anlieger in der steilen Rechtskurve?  Gerade Runterrutschabfahrten gibt's dort ja schon genug.
Vielleicht liest das ja der jemand, der da ganz in der Nähe wohnt und zufällig von paar Tagen eine kleine Schaufel gekauft hat. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (19. Oktober 2012)

man könnte sich für dich aktion aber auch am Wochenende mal dort treffen?
wohne um die Ecke


----------



## N.Speiseeis (19. Oktober 2012)

ist jemand sonntag in bozi oder krupka? bitte melden 0157 3663 0579


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (20. Oktober 2012)

invalid schrieb:


> man könnte sich für dich aktion aber auch am Wochenende mal dort treffen?
> wohne um die Ecke



Gern später mal. Bei dem Wetter fahr ich lieber bisschen durch den Herbstwald.
Hast ne PN.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> ... ..
> Für mich ist sie so, noch nicht fahrbar. Mein Rad hochgeschleppt habe ich bis zu dem Brombeerzeug, was ich wegen Plattengefahr so nicht fahre. Musste dann bei der Abfahrt mehrmals den Fuß runter nehmen, anhalten und einmal wäre ich fast über den Lenker gesprungen. Der Untergrund ist sehr locker und rutscht. Dafür schön kurvig und eng und steil. ..



naja, ich find das da ziemlich doof...es ist einfach zu müllhaldig. Ich hatte da vor Jahren mal versucht, Wege zu finden, die man tatsächlich fahren kann. Aber entweder Brombeergestrüpp, bröseliger Müll, oder riesige Mauertrümmer.

Lieber in den Störmthaler Tagebau, solange das Wasser noch nicht sooo kalt ist  ! 
(es tut noch nicht weh  )


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich begeb mich jetzt auch erst mal in die Spur. Hast Lust morgen noch mal Lust in Störmthaler zu fahren? Morgen ist ja immer noch Sonne.

Bröselig trifft die Bodenbeschaffenheit am Fockeberg Westhang. Werd mir das aber noch bisschen begucken.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> ..morgen noch mal in Störmthaler zu fahren? Morgen ist ja immer noch Sonne....



Hab morgen vormittag Besuch, muss noch einen Apfelkuchen backen (sooo viele Äpfel am Baum dies Jahr!), und wenn dann noch das Wetter passt und der Tag noch nicht rum ist...

Wasser ist jetzt so 1,30 tief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (20. Oktober 2012)

ich hab vor mich 1500 mit zwei Leuten auf ne Runde zu treffen. warum nicht um den störmi. oder ist dir das zu spät?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2012)

*IN*
nicht _um_ 

Ich weiss nicht wann ich Zeit hab.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (20. Oktober 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wasser ist jetzt so 1,30 tief.



Wenn absehbar ist, dass es bis ca. 15:00/15:30 noch was wird, klingel mal an.
Viel Spaß beim Backen. 

Hab extra mal den Zollstock geholt. Brusthöhe. Dir reicht sicher die Hose bisschen hochzukrempeln.  Hab da inzwischen schon etwas Sorge, dass mein Rad verschwindet, wenn ich den alten Weg nicht treffe und im Matsch ausrutsche. Hoffe mal ein 29er schwimmt. 

Fockeberg Westside ist Müll. cxfahrer hat mal wieder recht und ich nehme alles zurück, was ich gestern geschrieben habe. Dort hat sich seit meinem letzten Besuch noch jemand durchgewühlt und jetzt rutscht der ganze Weg. Habe mich schon beim Hochtragen aufs Maul gelegt und das Rad wieder runter geworfen. Bin deshalb nur 20m hoch. Bei der Abfahrt war die unterste Kurve nicht mehr zu kriegen und ich rutschte langsam ins Unterholz. Wenn noch 2 Leute versuchen runter zu fahren, gibt's den Weg nicht mehr. 
Macht so locker keinen Spaß mehr und würde viel zu viel Arbeit machen, da irgendwas zu befestigen. Ich schreib das nur, damit sich wegen meinem obigen Post keiner die Tour dort versaut oder noch einen Sturz riskiert. Für die Abfahrt muss keiner nach Leipzig kommen.

@ invalid: kannst ja auch mal anklingeln. oder wo wollt ihr euch 15:00 treffen?


----------



## invalid (20. Oktober 2012)

@Wurzelpedaleur

hi, hab vorhins mitm kollegen telefonier, werden uns so 1500 am allee center grünau treffen und werden dann wohl eine runde zwischen Grünau, Kiestagebau Schönau, Kulki, Burghausen und lindenauer hafen fahren. Aber prinzipiell bin ich für alles offen.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich find den Störmthaler immer noch reizvoll. Bei meinem letzten Mal vor 14 Monaten war das Wasser 30cm; jetzt 130cm. Nächstes Jahr bin ich sicher zu klein und kann ohne Boot nicht mehr auf die Insel. Versteh auch grad nicht, warum ich es bei richtig Sonne nicht da rüber geschafft habe. Aber wärmer wird's dieses Jahr sicher nicht mehr...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. Oktober 2012)

Viele grüsse an alle daheimgebliebenen ausm Lift am o.kopf... Herrlich heute


----------



## lll13 (21. Oktober 2012)

Grüße an N.Speiseeis und die beiden anderen die wir heute auf  dem Bozi getroffen haben! war echt geiler Trail, geiles Weter, geiler Tag!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (22. Oktober 2012)

War den Nachmittag auf der Insel und habe ein paar Fotos in ein Album geladen. Wer das noch mal vor hat, sollte sich ranhalten. Ich schätze das Wasser auf 1,50m - auf Zehenspitzen schon über der Brust. Nächstes Jahr braucht man ein Boot und die Trails versinken auch teilweise...


----------



## LH_DJ (22. Oktober 2012)

Mensch Martin, was machst du um die Zeit am PC? Ich dachte, nur ich ich hab Nachtdienst......


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Oktober 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> War den Nachmittag auf der Insel und habe ein paar Fotos in ein Album geladen. Wer das noch mal vor hat, sollte sich ranhalten. Ich schätze das Wasser auf 1,50m - auf Zehenspitzen schon über der Brust. Nächstes Jahr braucht man ein Boot und die Trails versinken auch teilweise...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht dass es bis nächstes Jahr so viel steigt. Vielleicht noch 20cm...da muss man dann die Tragetechnik verfeinern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (22. Oktober 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> War den Nachmittag auf der Insel und habe ein paar Fotos in ein Album geladen. Wer das noch mal vor hat, sollte sich ranhalten. Ich schätze das Wasser auf 1,50m - auf Zehenspitzen schon über der Brust. Nächstes Jahr braucht man ein Boot und die Trails versinken auch teilweise...



verrückter Mongo


----------



## Xooldman (22. Oktober 2012)

Wo würdet ihr in Leipzig eure Räder zentrieren lassen? Meine eiern doch nach einer Saison recht merklich. Hab den Eindruck, dass die schon von Beginn an nicht so 100%ig eingespeicht waren...


----------



## peh (22. Oktober 2012)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Wo würdet ihr in Leipzig eure Räder zentrieren lassen?


Ich vertraue dem Generator.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (22. Oktober 2012)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Mensch Martin, was machst du um die Zeit am PC? Ich dachte, nur ich ich hab Nachtdienst......


Und ich hab Schlafstörungen - Kill Bill war schon das zweite Mal zu Ende...



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass es bis nächstes Jahr so viel steigt. Vielleicht noch 20cm...da muss man dann die Tragetechnik verfeinern.



Holzpantoffeln mit dicken Sohlen oder einen Bikerschnorchel aus Carbon? 



Long John schrieb:


> verrückter Mongo


Na Höh!



Xooldman schrieb:


> Wo würdet ihr in Leipzig eure Räder zentrieren lassen? Meine eiern doch nach einer Saison recht merklich. Hab den Eindruck, dass die schon von Beginn an nicht so 100%ig eingespeicht waren...


Selbst ist der Mann.


----------



## Xooldman (22. Oktober 2012)

Oh danke! Man sollte seine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten schon einschätzen können. Ich traue mir das nicht zu, deshalb die Frage...


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Oktober 2012)

Kauf dir die passenden Räder zum Rad  !

Wenn die schon eine Saison nicht nachzentriert wurden obwohl sie eirig sind, wird dir da keiner mehr was Ordentliches draus zaubern wollen. 
Daher kannst du es auch selber machen, schlimmer wirds nicht mehr.

@ wurzelpedaleur: Also für mich geht da noch einiges, grad wenn man die Klamotten wie du oben aufs Bike legt. 1,50 halte ich für übertrieben. Mir gehts ja grad mal bis übern Bauchnabel. Wie hast du das Foto gemacht, meine Knipse hat nur 10sec Auslöser?


----------



## Koohgie (22. Oktober 2012)

ist das der zwenkauer see? ihr seit ja irre....
war gestern das erste mal in L biken, und muss sagen war überrascht...
hab auf anhieb ein paar coole trails gefunden, aber ich depp hab die cc schleuder mitgenommen....und ärger mich, da...von da wo ich untergebracht bin, gerade mal 200m bis ein paar echt gut gebaute strecken gebaut sind....das nächste mal kommt mein mega definitiv mit....
aber war trotzdem cool....





Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> War den Nachmittag auf der Insel und habe ein paar Fotos in ein Album geladen. Wer das noch mal vor hat, sollte sich ranhalten. Ich schätze das Wasser auf 1,50m - auf Zehenspitzen schon über der Brust. Nächstes Jahr braucht man ein Boot und die Trails versinken auch teilweise...


----------



## invalid (22. Oktober 2012)

wo warst du genau ?


----------



## Xooldman (22. Oktober 2012)

Weiss nicht, was an den Rädern nun jetzt wieder falsch ist. Die meisten haben damit recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich war der Meinung, dass die ganz in Ordnung sind. 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kauf dir die passenden Räder zum Rad  !
> 
> Wenn die schon eine Saison nicht nachzentriert wurden obwohl sie eirig sind, wird dir da keiner mehr was Ordentliches draus zaubern wollen.
> Daher kannst du es auch selber machen, schlimmer wirds nicht mehr.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. Oktober 2012)

Ach wo. Wollte nur sticheln  ...


----------



## Xooldman (22. Oktober 2012)

Alter Stichler.. bin ich ja gleich voll drauf angesprungen. Ok.. Ich versuch's mal selbst... Ich hoffe ich mache es nicht noch schlimmer... Wollte ja schon noch paar Runden drehen....


----------



## R_o_B (22. Oktober 2012)

Als das Wetter am Wochenende noch schön war.. Leider nur Handypic


----------



## Koohgie (22. Oktober 2012)

invalid schrieb:


> wo warst du genau ?




also über die gebauten strecken red ich nicht, da ich sie nicht erbaut habe....
ansonsten war ich an den zwenkauer see und umgebung, da waren ein paar nette trails, genau das richtige für meinen twentyniner..... wo genau kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich mich hier nicht auskenne, bin nur kurzurlaub machen hier...


----------



## invalid (22. Oktober 2012)

es gibt da wohl auch für mich noch einiges zu entdecken in leipzig...


----------



## peh (22. Oktober 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> ist das der zwenkauer see?


Nein, der Störmthaler. Wo genau, weiß ich nicht (aber die andern wissen's), irgendwo hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (22. Oktober 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @ wurzelpedaleur: Also für mich geht da noch einiges, grad wenn man die Klamotten wie du oben aufs Bike legt. 1,50 halte ich für übertrieben. Mir gehts ja grad mal bis übern Bauchnabel.  Wie hast du das Foto gemacht, meine Knipse hat nur 10sec Auslöser?



Ich bin auch einen Kopf kleiner als du!  Wenn ich zu Hause bis zu der Stelle messe, wo das Wasser war, komme ich auf 1,50m. Sicher ertrink ich auch bei 1,70 noch nicht... 
Foto hat jemand gemacht, der da auch gerade mit dem Schlauchboot zum Pilze sammeln rüber ist. Wär mir zu kalt gewesen, um für ein Foto noch im Wasser hin und her zu laufen. Er hätte mein Zeug auch mitgenommen. Meine Klamotten habe ich nur für's Foto selbst getragen, damit es echt wirkt. By fair means und so.  
Ich kann bei meinem Apparat bis 30s und beliebig viele Bilder einstellen. Schau mal, geht bei dir bestimmt auch.



peh schrieb:


> Nein, der Störmthaler. Wo genau, weiß ich nicht (aber die andern wissen's), irgendwo hier.



Ich denke, dein Pfeil trifft es ziemlich gut. Das Luftbild ist alt. Die Landspitze rechts ist inzwischen eine Insel und in der Nähe des Pfeiles geht/ging der Weg rüber, den ich auf meinem Foto gerade laufe. Also ausdrucken und die Stelle suchen.


----------



## Mainzerger (23. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es einige Biker von euch die aus der Nähe von Torgau sind, damit man zusammen mal ein Tour bestreiten kann?


----------



## GuyGood (23. Oktober 2012)

Bin nicht aus Torgau, kann mein Rad aber auch gern in den Zug heben, MDV-Ticket sei Dank


----------



## Koohgie (23. Oktober 2012)

gibts in leipzig einen pumptrack? gruss


----------



## Schnitte (24. Oktober 2012)

sowohl am Hafen soll es einen geben
also auch bei ride le auf dem vereinsgelände. Dazu müsstest du Ride le mal anschreiben, wann jmd. auf dem Gelände ist. beispiel bei FB oder mal auf unsere HP schauen


----------



## Koohgie (24. Oktober 2012)

wo issn der hafen?


----------



## GuyGood (24. Oktober 2012)

Da wo der grüne Pfeil ist bei google Maps mit folgenden Koordinaten: 

51.334942,12.295083


----------



## Koohgie (24. Oktober 2012)

oh, merci...werd da mal vorbeischauen...


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2012)

Google earth ist upgedated mit Fotos von diesem Sommer !!

- man sieht jetzt Pumptrack usw. am Hafen und auch die Abfahrt vom Müllberg:  51°21'42.40"N 12°19'42.87"E 
und die Zufahrt zum Störmthaler (Insel Göhren) ist jetzt auch korrekt:  51°14'11.97"N 12°26'35.47"E (Wasser dürfte immer noch 12.5° haben, wenn wers wagen will).

Auch zB der kleine Trail NeueHarth-Zwenkauer ist zu erkennen:
 51°14'25.22"N 12°21'10.55"E und   51°14'50.82"N12°21'41.35"E
und die Halde Zschocher mit der Betonplatte:
 51°18'18.62"N 12°20'15.08"E

Lohnt sich also mal wieder mit GE Trails zu suchen.


----------



## GuyGood (24. Oktober 2012)

Oder aber einfach dir hinterher zu fahren, du kennst du eh alle Trails ausm Schlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (25. Oktober 2012)

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=51.33293&lon=12.29508&zoom=16&layers=M
zwischen Lyoner Str. und Landesbeschaffungsstelle der Polizei
edit ... lala da hätte ich mal eine Seite umblättern sollen


----------



## invalid (25. Oktober 2012)

im Auenwald ist auch noch ein kleiner. Fast am ende von der "Neuen Linie"


----------



## invalid (25. Oktober 2012)

Da hat sich bei Gmaps aber einiges getan! Wurde ja auch mal Zeit.

Ich kann derzeit leider nicht fahren, da ich und mein Bike Krank sind...

Aber mal eine andere Story, ich arbeite ja schon wieder an nem neuen Lampentest, wie wäre es mit einem gemeinsamen Nightride? Ich geb einen aus bezüglich Lampe ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Oktober 2012)

.....

Schwaaach.....gaaaanz schwach


----------



## dudex13 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

schön das es auf google maps ein paar Bilder gibt aber finde da nur leider 2-3 Bilder die etwas Aufschluss über die Strecke geben, mich interessiert
zumindest was am Hafen gibt bzw. sehe ich im wesentlichen nur 2 oder 3 Drops. war ca. vor einem Jahr mal, da sah es noch nicht so aus bzw. gab es noch nicht allzu viel.

ansonsten hätte ich hier noch ein paar Bilder vom "Müllberg" Leipzig Auensee

bilder in umgedrehter Reihenfolge von unten nach oben
http://plus.google.com/photos/

hät da noch ein video kam aber nicht so richtig klar im unteren abschnitt 





mfg Dude


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Oktober 2012)

Och da sind einige Northshores gebastelt und die Drops sind höher, aber bei dem jetzigen Matsch sicherlich grenzwertig. 
Schau mal weiter oben im Fred (so ca. September), da hatte LH_DJ ein paar Fotos reingestellt.


----------



## dudex13 (31. Oktober 2012)

die bilder von LH_DJ hab ich gesehen,
kann mir vorstellen das das jetzt ne Schlamschlacht wird


----------



## GuyGood (1. November 2012)

Hey Leute,

Ich hab wahrscheinlich den Kopf von dieser Schraube, die das Schaltröllchen am Schaltwerk hält, kaputt gemacht  

Diese hier: 
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24012_Schrauben-Jockey-Wheel-fuer-Schaltraedchen-.html

Mein Schaltwerk ist ein 2010er XT Schaltwerk, hat jemand zufällig noch so ne Schraube über? Von nem alten Schaltwerk oder so? Möchte jetzt ungern für ein Paar 7 Euro + Versand ausgeben und im Bikemarkt hab ich auch nur ähnlich "teure" Angebote gefunden. Würde ich zur Not nat. auch kaufen, aber falls jemand noch was rumliegen hat, würde mich freuen


----------



## Metrum (1. November 2012)

Also wenn von SLX auch passt habe ich sicherlich was da aber da musst Du wieder bis hier raus kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (3. November 2012)

Im Forum, da werden Sie geholfen


----------



## lll13 (3. November 2012)

fährt morgen jemand vielleicht Müllberg? ich würde evtl. auch kommen 

und kennt jemand schon die Sandgrube Königsfeld bei Geithain?
ist echt ideal zum Springen üben, also so ähnlich wie Hafen
 hier ein kleines video von mir:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbvQJ_YPZx0&feature=g-all-lik"]Sandgrube KÃ¶nigsfeld - Sau Wetter - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (4. November 2012)

Also ich werde Heute auch wieder am Berg sein, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## smoki666 (6. November 2012)

muss noch meine Bremsen entlüften und nochmal den dämpfer überprüfen, denke werde jetzt am we auch mal wieder an den Berg kommen. Muss mal wieder mein Fully fahren, das vermisst mich schon


----------



## invalid (6. November 2012)

und hänge hier immer noch daheim rum, weil es Shimano nicht auf die reihe bekommt mir zwei Ersatz Koni für mein Hinterrad zu liefern


----------



## Moe's Tavern (9. November 2012)

...tztztz, mit dem schwach hat cxfahrer Recht... 
hält etwa schon der Winter-Schlendrian Einzug? Ihr faulen S*cke habt wohl die Bikes schon eingemottet?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (9. November 2012)

Ich würde zu gern....irgendwie sammeln sich bei mir nur Überstunden an...


----------



## smoki666 (9. November 2012)

ich zieh heute noch ne enduro runde mit dem fully, bremsen frisch entlüftet und dann kann es los gehen


----------



## invalid (13. November 2012)

heute Abend jemand lust auf night ride ?


----------



## feliks (13. November 2012)

zu spät. wir waren um 18uhr fahren. kleine runde aber viel spaß und einige Treppen platt gemacht


----------



## AlexR (13. November 2012)

Och menno wieder keine Zeit gehabt. Blöde Arbeit . Wird Donnerstag auch noch gefahren?


----------



## invalid (13. November 2012)

ich Plane Morgen ein kleine Runde Richtung Hafen und Deponie, jemand lust? 180 geht's los


----------



## invalid (13. November 2012)

1830


----------



## LH_DJ (14. November 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Wird Donnerstag auch noch gefahren?



*JA*

bis morgen....


----------



## smoki666 (14. November 2012)

wann und wo ist morgen Treffpunkt und in welche Richtung gehts etwa und wie lange?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. November 2012)

smoki666 schrieb:


> wann und wo ist morgen Treffpunkt und in welche Richtung gehts etwa und wie lange?



18:30 Mendebrunnen Augustusplatz  - ca. 2.5h - idR Mimo Taucha 

(ich bin die nächste Zeit nicht dabei)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smoki666 (15. November 2012)

ok, fahren wir nur straße oder auch waldwege?

edit: ich bring noch 2 freunde mit


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (15. November 2012)

Hallöchen, war eine sehr Erfahrungsreiche Tour. Es hat viel Spaß gemacht. Und noch mal ein ganz großes Danke an Euch, das Ihr so auf uns Rücksicht genommen habt.  Ihr wart dadurch ja nun auch erst Später Daheim als Ihr es sonst gewesen wärt. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## LH_DJ (16. November 2012)

.... sonst wären wir noch Bier trinken gewesen, musste nun ausfallen. Neeee, alles ok so.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (16. November 2012)

Hmm das ist aber dann auch nicht gerade schön, wenn Ihr dadurch auf´s Bier verzichten musstest. Aber war eine Cool Runde mit Euch.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (16. November 2012)

Was war denn da los? Seid ihr ohne Licht und mit dem Downhiller angereist?


----------



## AlexR (17. November 2012)

Kaum kommt die Sonne raus ploppen auch wieder die Stöckchenleger auf. Heute hatte ich mal die Freude den Weg freizuräumen. So engagiert waren sie lange nicht mehr alle 2-3 Meter lag was quer vom Eingang an der Brücke bis paar Meter hinter der Flußquerung linkerseits. Da ist ihnen dann wohl die Lust ausgegangen.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (18. November 2012)

Ich verstehe solche Leute nicht,  was geht da nur bei denen im Kopf vor.


----------



## invalid (18. November 2012)

das frage ich mich auch immer wieder!

Aber danke @ AlexR fürs freiräumen, so konnte ich die Chance gleich nutzen um für den Lampentest dort lang zu fahren.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. November 2012)

@LH_DJ: wie hast du denn DAS geschafft - beim Radeln????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (19. November 2012)

Ja, BMX. So klein und wendig, dann noch Bremsen die den Namen nicht verdient haben, schon sind ein paar Wochen Pause fabriziert. Pech....


----------



## invalid (19. November 2012)

es gibt wohl tatsächlich schöneres


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. November 2012)

Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## cxfahrer (19. November 2012)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Ja, BMX. So klein und wendig, dann noch Bremsen die den Namen nicht verdient haben, schon sind ein paar Wochen Pause fabriziert. Pech....



Nun, paar Wochen Pause vom Radeln tut ja ganz gut. 
Also sieht man sich dann Anfang Januar wieder  ...da ist es dann wenigstens schön kalt.


----------



## LH_DJ (21. November 2012)

So, bin repariert und wieder zu Hause.


----------



## Metrum (21. November 2012)

Aua! 

Dann mal gute Besserung und schlechtes Wetter, damit es erträglicher ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (21. November 2012)

Dann freu dich auf die neuen Laufräder und reib sie am Ellenbogen. Dann heilt er schneller


----------



## GuyGood (21. November 2012)

Ja, auch von mir alles Gute und schnelle Heilung!


----------



## invalid (21. November 2012)

ich wünsche dir, dass alles nach Plan geht! Und natürlich das du schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst!


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (23. November 2012)

Auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. November 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Kaum kommt die Sonne raus ploppen auch wieder die Stöckchenleger auf. Heute hatte ich mal die Freude den Weg freizuräumen. So engagiert waren sie lange nicht mehr alle 2-3 Meter lag was quer vom Eingang an der Brücke bis paar Meter hinter der Flußquerung linkerseits. Da ist ihnen dann wohl die Lust ausgegangen.



gestern war wohl das Wetter wieder zu schön - heute hab ich aufgeräumt.


----------



## wurstzipfel (27. November 2012)

@lh dj
sieht ja aus wie terminator teil 20  
gute besserung,und schlechtes wetter auch von mir... @blue dragon
wo finde ich dich denn mal wieder?
gruß in die runde


----------



## Brix81 (28. November 2012)

jo   gute besserung auch von mir !!  Hab mal ne Frage an Euch, weiss zufällig jemand wo der Radbastler aus Leipzig seinen neuen Laden hat, wenn er einen neuen hat ? Früher war er in der Wolfgang-Heinze-Str. in Connewitz.  bräuchte seine hilfe   mfg


----------



## der12te (28. November 2012)

Der hat - glücklicherweise - seine Aktivitäten eingestellt!
Du kannst ihn aber fast täglich im Connewitzer Auewald mits Hund (Doberman) antreffen.


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

der12te schrieb:


> Der hat - glücklicherweise - seine Aktivitäten eingestellt!
> Du kannst ihn aber fast täglich im Connewitzer Auewald mits Hund (Doberman) antreffen.




Naja komm, war er soo schlimm? War nur einmal dort. Er war bissel putzig, hat viel erzählt und war wohl so ziemlich der einzige der Ahnung von Bikes hatte - seiner Meinung nach.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. November 2012)

der12te schrieb:


> Der hat - glücklicherweise - seine Aktivitäten eingestellt!
> Du kannst ihn aber fast täglich im Connewitzer Auewald mits Hund (Doberman) antreffen.



In der Tat, ich sehe das Trio regelmässig, erst vorgestern wieder im Pfarrholz nähe des Dachsbaus.
Jedesmal wenn ich die mal direkt getroffen habe waren die äußerst maulfaul. Naja.
Mein Zahnarzt hat dort immer eingekauft und fand die nett - aber mein Zahnarzt hat auch einen an der Waffel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brix81 (28. November 2012)

Verdammt, hab damals von dem nen Bike gekauft und nun is mir das Schaltauge weggebrochen   Keine Ahnung was das für nen Rahmen is, kann man so nich erkennen und in den 6 Läden wo ich seit gestern war (inkl. BDO) konnten die mir nicht helfen, hab genau so n doofes Schaltauge was keiner hat, is ja aber auch bei der menge an Augen nicht verwunderlich, die sollen wenigstens ne Nummer auf die Augen pressen, dass man sie nach bestellen kann.  Habt ihr vielleicht noch ne Idee wie ich an nen neues Schaltauge kommen kann?   Bin grad n bisschen verzweifelt ...  greets


----------



## der12te (28. November 2012)

@Brix81: Vielleicht hilft nen Foto hier.


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

Dann stell doch einfach mal ein Bild vom Rahmen hier rein, vlt. können wir dir dann weiterhelfen?

Menno - zu langsam!


----------



## der12te (28. November 2012)

Zwei ... mit einem Gedanken!


----------



## Brix81 (28. November 2012)

danke, ich werd mal schnell eins machen ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (28. November 2012)

http://schaltaugen-shop.de/


----------



## Brix81 (28. November 2012)

So hab mal eins gefunden, als es ihm besser ging ^^

Hier das Bildchen, hoffe man kann was erkennen was hilfreich ist.


http://www.pixel-lounge.eu/Bilder/Schaltauge.jpg

http://www.pixel-lounge.eu/Bilder/Radel.jpg

MfG

PS: hab auch schon auf Schaltauge.com nachgeguckt und alle 11 Seiten durchgeblättert, mit nem Typen aus nem Fahrradladen, ... keins gefunden

PPS: hab jetzt auch auf dem oberen link mal alle 3-löchrigen Schaltaugen durch geguckt und finds auch nich


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

Setz die Bilder, insbesondere den Rahmen auch nochmal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=5

rein. Da wurde schon oft sowas gemacht und ziemlich oft gefunden.


----------



## Brix81 (28. November 2012)

Danke, ich probiers mal ...

Grüße aus Leipzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

Da gibts paar Freaks die sich immer drüber freuen und hoffen als erster die Lösung zu finden.


----------



## gurkendoktor (28. November 2012)

sieht mir bissl aus wie poison zyankali?


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

Stimmt die Ausfaller sehen sehr ähnlich aus.


----------



## gurkendoktor (28. November 2012)

neben dem rest vom rahmen auch das schaltauge: http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltaugen-oxid/Schaltaugen-3-Loecher/Schaltauge-Poison-Zyankali.html

(ich hab mich eher auf den rahmen konzentriert, und der sah so aehnlich aus wie meiner -  da lag der schluss nahe)


----------



## Brix81 (28. November 2012)

Boah wie cool seid ihr denn ... 

Das sieht echt prima aus, wie konnte ich das schaltauge nur übersehen im Shop. Der eine Bogen sieht mir zwar etwas runder aus an der unteren kleinen schraube, aber ich glaub das wird nich so wild sein. ^^ Kenn mich zwar nich so aus mit Bikes aber denke das sollte passen.

Könntet ihr mir evtl auch noch ne "billige" "gute" Federgabel für vorne empfehlen ? Meine macht komische geräusche und is wohl durch, war ne Suntour XCR 80mm

Werd die wohl wechseln lassen müssen und hab kein Plan was ich reinbauen könnte ^^

MfG

PS: vielen vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe *happy*


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

Schau halt einfach in den Bikemarkt oder auch mal in die ebay kleinanzeigen und such dir eine. Wenn Du sie nicht einbauen kannst (weil du von wechseln lassen schreibst) dann meld dich einfach und spar dir das Geld. Übrigens ist beinah jede Gabel besser (mal von den unteren RST abgesehen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brix81 (28. November 2012)

Wenn ich mir jetzt ne neue kaufe, muss ich da auf irgendetwas sehr sehr wichtiges achten ? oder kann ich da fast alles einbauen, zum beispiel auch ne 100mm federgabel oder so?

Dann würde ich mich nämlich mal auf die Suche begeben.

Danke für Eure Hilfe !!!

Das mit dem Schaltauge, hat mich fast v errückt gemacht


----------



## Metrum (28. November 2012)

100mm passt, ist auch einfacher als ne 80ger zu finden.


----------



## reizhusten (29. November 2012)

Ich suche jemanden der mir ein Gehäuse für eine Lampe nach Zeichnung fräßen kann. Treibt sich hier jemand aus Leipzig herum der die Möglichkeiten dazu hat?
Kann sich gerne per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## invalid (2. Dezember 2012)

ich kenne zwar jemanden der das gegen Bezahlung machen könnte, aber der wohnt bei Magdeburg.


----------



## reizhusten (3. Dezember 2012)

invalid schrieb:


> ich kenne zwar jemanden der das gegen Bezahlung machen könnte, aber der wohnt bei Magdeburg.


In Le wäre schon besser wegen den kürzeren Wegen. Aber zur Not komm ich auf das Angebot zurück ;-)


----------



## peh (3. Dezember 2012)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Ich suche jemanden der mir ein Gehäuse für eine Lampe nach Zeichnung fräßen kann.


Frag doch mal die Fablab-Jungs. In Leipzig ging gerade die Open Innovation Conference zu Ende und die Stadt wähnt sich hyperkreativ.


----------



## Brix81 (4. Dezember 2012)

Huhu,

ich bins nochmal. Hab jetzt mal geguckt nach Federgabeln. Bin auf die hier gestoßen ... http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/federgabeln/rockshox-xc-32-coil-tk/320191.html

also 200 sind mein absolutes Limit. Kann man diese Federgabel empfehlen ? is die gängig ? hier im Bikermarkt gibts auch tolle federgabeln aber die sind mir fast alle zu teuer, ihr bietet ja hier fast nur profi zeugs an 

Vielleicht hat auch einer nen heissen Tip. Wäre für eure profunde Hilfe echt dankbar.

Grüße aus L.E.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
also die von dir verlinkte Gabel hat keine Cantisockel und das Bike auf deinem Bild hat Felgenbremsen, da dÃ¼rfte diese Gabel schon mal nicht so optimal sein.

Ein gute Wahl wÃ¤re z.B. eine gebrauchte Rock Shox Reba mit Cantisockeln und ausreichend langem Gabelschaft, da sollte bis 200.00 Euro was zu bekommen sein, da es die iirc nur bis 2008 als Cantiversion gab. Die Reba ist eine leicht auf den Fahrer abzustimmende und auch gut selbst zu wartende Luftgabel. Lies dich am besten mal im Bereich fÃ¼r Federelemente etwas ein.

PS: falls dein Rad/Rahmen nur fÃ¼r 80mm Federweg freigegeben sein sollte, mÃ¼sstest du auch noch darauf achten, einige Gabeln kann man entsprechend verÃ¤ndern (traveln), andere nicht. Bei der Reba geht es zumindest bis 85mm runter, das sollte trotzdem passen.

Hier gibt es die XC32 TK Coil mit Cantis (Bild weicht ab) fÃ¼r 149.00 ... Bike24



Brix81 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich bins nochmal. Hab jetzt mal geguckt nach Federgabeln. Bin auf die hier gestoÃen ... http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/federgabeln/rockshox-xc-32-coil-tk/320191.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Metrum (4. Dezember 2012)

Also da muss ich Thomas recht geben und würde die Reba auch wärmstens empfehlen, da ich diese (mit Cantisockeln) damals auch hatte und es einfach ne top Gabel ist.  Bin dann beim Wechsel auf Scheibe auf die F32 umgestiegen und muss sagen die Reba fand ich von der Charakteristik her wesentlich angenehmer. Wenn es nicht eilt dann such lieber ne Weile - es lohnt sich.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (5. Dezember 2012)

Oder fahr ne Starrgabel aus Stahl (zB Surly, ca. 60â¬), bevor du dir irgend eine ganz billige Federgabel dran schraubst, die dann nicht wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der12te (9. Dezember 2012)

Stöckchenleger waren wieder unterwegs, diesmal aber recht heftig, haben die Überfahrt am Baum zerstört und auch weiter hinten einige "Bauwerke" zerstört.
Das Teilstück bis zur Holzbrücke is super und hat schöne Hindernisse - Danke!


----------



## invalid (9. Dezember 2012)

war gestern abend ca 1800 uhr unterwegs und bin im prinzip nur gelaufen, haben unzählige Baumstämme weggeräumt. Fast alle Bauwerke und Pussy Ways waren blockiert. Wenn heute Morgen nichts weiter passiert ist sollte man den ersten Teil wieder großteils befahren können.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2012)

Ah, ich bin gestern vormittag noch easy durch. 
Danke. 
Mach ich vielleicht mal morgen noch ne Kontrolle wenn der Schnee nicht zu hoch ist ...sobald die Äste angefroren zuschneien, wirds mühsam.
Bei dem Sauwetter hätte ich heut ne Skibrille gebrauchen können.


----------



## AlexR (9. Dezember 2012)

Gestern bis ca. 15 Uhr war alles noch frei. Haben nur am Floßgrabenweg einen Forstarbeiter getroffen der selber gerade mit der Schubkarre einen neuen Weg getreten hat.

Dem sind wir urtümlicher Weise gleich gefolgt. Im Schnee sieht alles so gleich aus .


Vielen Dank an die Aufräumer.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Dezember 2012)

Bin vorhin mal durch und habe die Reste weggeräumt - ist jetzt alles samt Überfahrten einwandfrei bis zur Schwarzen Brücke fahrbar. 
Bis zum nächsten Stöckchenleger...

Fahrt mal fleissig durch, damit die Spur im Schnee wieder breit wird.


----------



## invalid (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde morgen nochmal mein 29er Specialized Carve Expert Testbike durchjagen. *Danke dir schonmal für die Mühen.*


----------



## der12te (10. Dezember 2012)

Danke fürs aufräumen!  Aber gerade bei Schnee sind die Spuren für unsere (natürlichen) Feinde gut sichtbar und ich glaub nich, dass das gut is.
Wollts heut Mittag auch mal probieren aber bin wieder umgedreht, war mir alles zu nass/weich(ei)-Sorry!


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Dezember 2012)

Stöckchenlegerweg astrein befahrbar, bin grad noch durch. 
Ging deutlich besser als manche anderen Wege im Schnee....

PS: alle mal die IG Harz liken: http://www.facebook.com/igharz


----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2012)

*Hallo,
hier eine Info vom White Rock Team Weißenfels!!

Das  Kultrennen, also der Frühjahrsklassiker, die 12. Gosecker Mountainbike-  Trophy am 24. März 2013 findet nach 4 Jahren endlich wieder statt!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Näheres Anfang Januar 2013.
Es ist die geplant gewesene Olympiastrecke in Goseck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (21. Dezember 2012)

Hat einer ne Empfehlung für brauchbare Matsch Reifen? ich bin heute mit meinen NN so was von untergegangen aufm Stöckchenleger. 0 Halt...


----------



## skyfer (21. Dezember 2012)

Maxxis Swampthing


----------



## invalid (21. Dezember 2012)

Danke, mal schauen was es noch so gibt...

Hier mal als kleine Info. Mein zweite Lampentest ist online, mit freundlicher Unterstützung von cxfahrer! Danke dir für die Hilfe!



> Hi IBC-ler,
> 
> Es ist nun endlich vollbracht. Mit hilfe eurer Ideen und durchhalte Parolen konnte ich nun den zweiten Teil des Lampentests fertig stellen.
> Mein Dank geht auch an die Hersteller, die mir im Vertrauen die Lampen zur Verfügung gestellt haben.
> ...


----------



## KingMO90 (21. Dezember 2012)

solls wieder ne JahresabschlussRunde wie letztes Jahr geben?
Wird nächsten Donnerstag gefahren?

Schöne Weihnachtszeit an alle


----------



## tanja1302 (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich werde wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr öfters mal bei euch in der Gegend unterwegs sein 

Kann man sich einfach so bei euch anschließen irgendwo?

Liebe Grüße
Tanja


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Dezember 2012)

KingMO90 schrieb:


> solls wieder ne JahresabschlussRunde wie letztes Jahr geben?
> Wird nächsten Donnerstag gefahren?
> 
> Schöne Weihnachtszeit an alle



Es wurde angedacht, an *Neujahr *eine gemeinsame Runde mit @ LH_DJ zu drehen. 

Donnerstag....mal sehen. Hab Besuch. 

  @tanja1302: Dienstags18:00 am BDO in der Karli
                  Donnerstag 18:30 am Mendebrunnen Augustusplatz
                  immer so knapp 40km/2h - nach Möglichkeit Trails
                  Wenn dunkel ist braucht man Licht (s.o.  )...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanja1302 (22. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Info,

wünsche schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins 2013 
Liebe Grüße
Tanja


----------



## LH_DJ (22. Dezember 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es wurde angedacht, an *Neujahr *eine gemeinsame Runde mit @ LH_DJ zu drehen.



Spann mich mal nicht zu doll vor den Karren Wilhelm, muss zwischen den Feiertagen erstmal vorsichtig probieren, ob schon was geht. Natürlich hab ich generelles Interesse, gerade auch wegen der langen Pause.....


----------



## invalid (22. Dezember 2012)

dann wirds halt nur ne kleine Runde, hehe, wäre da auch gern dabei.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich wär zur Reharunde auch dabei, wenn's gemütlich zu geht und keine rumpeligen Trails. 
Schöne Tage & bis dann

PS: Vielleicht kannst dann schon mit deinen neuen Laufrädern ausfahren ;-)


----------



## LH_DJ (22. Dezember 2012)

Na dann hau rein, neue Teile anbauen geht immer........


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (28. Dezember 2012)

Da hier sonst keiner was sagt, mach ich mal. 
Nach Telefonat mit LH_DJ wurde klar, dass es noch keinen Plan gab. 
Wir wollen die Neujahrsrunde jetzt am 1. Januar 14Uhr starten. Als Treffpunkt sag ich einfach mal, oben auf dem Fockeberg. Ich würde eine gemütliche Fahrt nach Süden (ohne Stöckchentrail) bevorzugen und gern einen Glühwein auf der Bistumshöhe genießen, wenn's Shambala geöffnet hat. 
Bis dann & guten Rutsch


----------



## wrangler89 (28. Dezember 2012)

Mmmh, klingt gut. Kann morgen mal einen Zwischenstop einlegen und guggen, ob der Höhenwirt am 1. was machen will...


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Dezember 2012)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Da hier sonst keiner was sagt, mach ich mal.
> Nach Telefonat mit LH_DJ wurde klar, dass es noch keinen Plan gab.
> Wir wollen die Neujahrsrunde jetzt am 1. Januar 14Uhr starten. Als Treffpunkt sag ich einfach mal, oben auf dem Fockeberg. Ich würde eine gemütliche Fahrt nach Süden (ohne Stöckchentrail) bevorzugen und gern einen Glühwein auf der Bistumshöhe genießen, wenn's Shambala geöffnet hat.
> Bis dann & guten Rutsch



Ist ok für mich, bin dabei.


----------



## invalid (28. Dezember 2012)

bin auch dabei. neues Bike ist auch schon da !


----------



## LH_DJ (28. Dezember 2012)

Bin eben vom Rad gestiegen. War vielleicht 1km, nur um zu testen, ob der Ellenbogen schon hält. Ich würde sagen, er hält. Aber alle Muskeln drum rum.... Bin jedenfalls dabei, werde aber jedes Hindernis etc auslassen und Wilhelm- immer schön langsam, Kondition ist voll im Eimer....

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (28. Dezember 2012)

aber es ist ein Anfang! wir machen schön langsam. bin ich schwer dafür


----------



## wrangler89 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ja, vorallem nach Weihnachten^^ Ne Softtour passt


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Dezember 2012)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> ...werde aber jedes Hindernis etc auslassen und Wilhelm- immer schön langsam, Kondition ist voll im Eimer....
> 
> Bis dann



Na klar. 
Ich bringe dann meine Nichte mit, die ist garantiert noch langsamer .


----------



## wrangler89 (29. Dezember 2012)

War heut mal auf´m Bistumsberg... Also der Wirt ist am 1. nachmittags da und macht was warm.


----------



## invalid (29. Dezember 2012)

ja perfekt. Wäre doch ne schöne entpannte Tour dorthin...

Und nun kann mich auch keiner mehr übersehen...
Mein neues Pferd:


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich will mal sehen, wie viele Minuten es dauert, bis es nach einem Forenbeitrag an der Tür klingelt. 





Die Laufräder sind perfekt auf dich abgestimmt. Dazu habe ich für die groben Arbeiten das neue Paradox Thrash Metal Album "Tales of the Weird" gehört, was deiner Fahrweise entgegenkommen wird. Feinarbeit und damit die Optimierung für flowige Trails, erfolgte zu Reggea. Und Seele haben sie bekommen, als ich sie zu "Facciamo finta che sia vero" von Adriano Celentano mit Wachs einrieb.   
Leider ging das Beseelen beim Vorderrad daneben. Im Werkstattradio lief die meiste Zeit ein Konzertmitschnitt von Silbermond. Hoffe, dass das Vorderrad deshalb nicht mädchenhaft vor jedem größeren Absprung verweigert.


----------



## Long John (31. Dezember 2012)

oh, die sind aber schick, congratulations

Wir sehen uns ja dann alle am 1.1., wunderbar.

Wenn irgendwer noch ne Kurbelschraube von nen Hollowtech 2 Innenlager von der Linken Kurbel rumliegen hat, würde es mich freuen wenn er die mal mitbringen kann.
bei meiner ist der Inbus rund und hab da zur vorläufigen Befestigung ne längere reingedreht.

Als denn , Rutscht gut durch.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## invalid (1. Januar 2013)

das Wetter passt. man sieht sich dann 1400 aufm Focke


----------



## Le-crew (1. Januar 2013)

Bin dort wer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (1. Januar 2013)

auf dem weg


----------



## Le-crew (1. Januar 2013)

Bin gerade wieder weg weil keiner kam.


----------



## Xooldman (1. Januar 2013)

Schade, hätte mich gern mal der Runde angeschlossen... Ich hoffe es gibt nochmal zeitnah eine Gelegenheit. Im Moment bin ich leider nicht auf dem Posten...


----------



## Le-crew (1. Januar 2013)

@_Xooldman_
Warst du am Samstag gegen halb zwei mit dem Bike auf der Bistumshöhe in Begleitung einer Dame?


----------



## Xooldman (1. Januar 2013)

Ne.. muss jemand anders gewesen sein.


----------



## wrangler89 (1. Januar 2013)

Hey Steffen.... gesundes neues noch^^
Wo warst Du am Samstag, gegen halb 2 war ich auch dort nur in Begleitung von 2 Knirpsen...

Habsch Dich übersehen? 

@ Rset: Nice Tour heute. Haben uns nur in Knauthain ausgeklingt, das Tempo war etwas zu hoch für den Kurzen. Hat das Bike noch nicht lange zum Ausdauer üben. Wenn´s mal wieder passt...
Hoffe der Glühwein war gut...

Gruß
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. Januar 2013)

Ah wir hatten das vermutet. Das war der Durst auf Glühwein. Zurück wars gemütlich. 

Ich hoffe dem verletzten geht's wieder gut.


----------



## invalid (1. Januar 2013)

Tour war super und der Glühwein ziemlich lecker! 

Gute Besserung auch von mir an den Verletzten.


----------



## gurkendoktor (1. Januar 2013)

heyho! danke fuer die tollen 300 meter  (ich bin der mit uebermut vor dem fall). 

das glueck ist mit die dummen: schulter ist ganz, "nur" geprellt. der 5. mittelhandknochen links ist durch (kleiner finger). also im grunde nix schlimmes, tut halt weh. 

vielen dank auch fuer die besserungswuensche.


----------



## wrangler89 (1. Januar 2013)

Na von uns auch gute Besserung!


----------



## Le-crew (1. Januar 2013)

@Wrangler
Gutes neues Volker
Ach das warst du hinten an den trails mit den zwei kiddis.   War mit Frank unterwegs (weißes& Grün/blaues bike)sind vom Glühwein saufen gekommen. Die "trails" sind ja wirklich niedlich hab gedacht da Gibts wenigstens ein paar Kicker. Aber für die kiddis isses ok.


----------



## wrangler89 (1. Januar 2013)

Ach Sch... haben noch überlegt Euch zu folgen...aber die Kurze war satt...
Hab Dich mit den Storchennest nicht erkannt***G***
Wart ihr an den Hügeln am Zwenkauer? Ja das ist Rene seine Spielwiese. Ist aber mehr Tourengelände dahinten als Freeride. Gut zum Weihnachtsspeck wegplautzen^^
Man sieht sich


----------



## Le-crew (1. Januar 2013)

Mist hab mir auch schon gedacht irgendwie kennste den. aber du bist dann los und ich hab mir nix weiter dabei gedacht. Was der trail geht wo nach hinten  weiter ?? Nee Ham nur ne entspannte Runde gedreht sind dann wieder Richtung Cossi. Und die Weihnachtsplautze geht von dem bissl rumgurken auch nicht weg, da hilft nur weniger fressen


----------



## wrangler89 (1. Januar 2013)

Steffen: PN


----------



## wurstzipfel (1. Januar 2013)

euch allen ein gesundes neues jahr.......


----------



## marvdelux (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
würde mich gerne mal einer Tour von euch anschließen. Finden die Abendtouren momentan denn immer regelmäßig statt oder muss man sich vorher absprechen? Hat jemand von euch evtl. eine alte vernünftige Lampe, die er für nich allzu viel loswerden will?

Viele Grüße und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Nico- (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich schließe mich mal mit den Touren meinem Vorredner an! Wäre auch gerne bei der einen oder anderen Tour von euch dabei!

Mal was kurzes zu mir: Habe dreiunddreißig Lenze auf dem Rücken (was noch nie geschätzt wurde).
Habe letztes Jahr ca. 1300km mit dem Bike zurückgelegt. Hab so ziemlich alle Seen um Leipzig umrundet oder mal alles zusammen oder oder oder.
Wäre schon ganz cool wenn ich das ganze mit mehreren gleichgesinnten unternehmen könnte.
Mein Wohnort liegt relativ optimal, ich komme aus Gohlis und bin demzufolge in wenigen Minuten im Rosental. Das passt einfach super!

Jetzt brauch ich allerdings erstmal den einen oder anderen Tip von euch Fachmännern! -> Mein "Trek 7000 SHX" sollte demnächst in den Wohlverdienten Ruhestand geschickt werden.
Bin erstmal auf der Suche nach eine neuen/gut gebrauchsten Bike!
Und dabei wäre ich echt erfreut den einen oder anderen Tip von euch zubekommen! Weil meine Plan auf dem Gebiet verdammt klein ist 

Ich habe mir so mein Budget auf 600,-/650,- gesetzt. Downhills oder ähnlich extremes habe ich nicht vor!
Würde dann doch zu nem guten Hardtail tendieren!

Dann bis später erstmal!

Gruss an alle, Nico


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2013)

Die Touren ab vorm BDO 18:00 Dienstags und Mendebrunnen 18:30 Donnerstags finden eigentlich fast immer statt (ich denke mal ab nÃ¤chster Woche wieder).

Alles andere ist nach Absprache. 

So ab 80 â¬ gibts brauchbare Lampen neu (Magicshine 808), schau mal auf @ invalid seinen Test weiter oben.

FÃ¼r rund 650 â¬ gibts eigentlich nur von Radon ein vernÃ¼nftiges neues Hardtail mit Reba. Gebraucht ist immer die Frage obs dann passt. 
Dazu im Kaufberatungs-Forum schauen, da wurde diese Frage schon hundertmal gestellt.


----------



## -Nico- (2. Januar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Für rund 650  gibts eigentlich nur von Radon ein vernünftiges neues Hardtail mit Reba.



Welches Radon meinst du? Das ZR Team 6.0?


----------



## invalid (2. Januar 2013)

gehört hier zwar nicht her, aber wenn du wieder so lange ruhe haben willst wie mit deinem Trek dann solltest mind. zum Radon Team 7.0 greifen. 

   @marvdelux

hier meine zwei Lampentests: 

Lampenvergleich @ Bike2do: Lupine, Magicshine, Hope, B&M, Cateye

Bike2do.de: LED Beleuchtung für den Trail Teil 2


----------



## Stumpi83 (4. Januar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Touren ab vorm BDO 18:00 Dienstags und Mendebrunnen 18:30 Donnerstags finden eigentlich fast immer statt (ich denke mal ab nächster Woche wieder).



Hey,

was für Runden werden denn zu den Terminen gefahren (Niveau, der Länge und der Teilnehmerzahl)?
Würde mich schon gern einer Gruppe anschliessen wollen, um auch mal noch ein paar andere Strecken um Leipzig unter die Stollen nehmen zu können.


----------



## Luk00r (4. Januar 2013)

2 -2,5 h  30-40 km, Trails was es ebend gibt, Tempo "zackig aber kein CC Training" mit warten (soweit mein Hörensagen von der Dienstagsrunde)


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2013)

*HAARRZZ !!!*

Morgen Sonntag früh jemand Bock auf Eckerlochstieg Pfarrstieg usw ?
Abfahrt hier 7:00 Uhr.

Wetter sieht ok aus, fast kein Schnee.


----------



## invalid (5. Januar 2013)

verdammt ist das verlockend. nur meine Arbeit schreibt sich leider nicht von allein. werde heute abend noch ne kleine runde drehen. Das muss wohl reichen...


----------



## Luk00r (5. Januar 2013)

Wo ist denn "hier" ?
Wäre dabei
Oder hat jemand die TelNr. vom cx, würd ihm ne SMS schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. Januar 2013)

Ja das war zu knapp -  schade. 
Fotos folgen (wenn schotti sie rausrückt )...


----------



## Luk00r (6. Januar 2013)

Nicht so schlimm, war erst 4:30 zu Hause und wären nur 1,5h Schlaf gewesen - was sich bei diesem Wetter wohl nicht so gelohnt hätte


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Januar 2013)

Bilder:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10199692&postcount=1853


----------



## invalid (6. Januar 2013)

beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei!


----------



## Stumpi83 (7. Januar 2013)

Also, sobald feststeht, dass definitiv eine Dienstags-/Donnerstagsrunde stattfindet, würde ich mich freuen, wenn hier jemand Bescheid gibt, mit den genauen Daten, denn dann würde ich mich gern anschließen!


----------



## Xooldman (11. Januar 2013)

Morgen irgendwer unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2013)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Morgen irgendwer unterwegs?


sicher...mal sehen ob der Schlamm eher breiig oder festbackend ist.


----------



## wrangler89 (12. Januar 2013)

wenn eher morgen


----------



## Xooldman (12. Januar 2013)

Na ich hoffe doch festgebacken...


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2013)

Wenn man sich beeilt ist er vielleicht noch gefroren..brrr...:seufz:

Edit: hilft ja nix, in ca. ner halbe Stunde fahre ich halt mal los.


----------



## wildbiker (12. Januar 2013)

sind unterwegs... so kalt isses gar nicht...

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xooldman (12. Januar 2013)

Geht los in ner dreiviertel Stunde... dann hab ich die wärmende Mittagssonne in meinem Gesicht


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2013)

Matsch ist gefroren ausser in der neuen harth.

Logride ging einwandfrei ...


----------



## Xooldman (12. Januar 2013)

Am Berg in Zschocher war es auch schön gefroren... Ganz guter Grip und kein Sommersprossengesicht...


----------



## der12te (12. Januar 2013)

Nachmittag war leider schweres Geläuf... 
Der frühe Vogel ...


----------



## smoki666 (13. Januar 2013)

waren gestern Nachmittag am Zschorer und es war herrlich, leichte gefrorene strecke, wenig betrieb und Klara war auch da. Das grinsen hörte gar nicht mehr auf, wollen heute Nachmittag an den Trash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (13. Januar 2013)

Ja kann man nur bestätigen... War scheen...

Wann ward ihr dort? Muss man sich ja quasi gerade verpasst haben. Schade. Radel dort immer alleine rum. Wär schön mal jenanden zuschauen zu können.


----------



## invalid (13. Januar 2013)

kann mir mal jemand auf die sprünge helfen was/wo Zschorer ist...

ich war gestern abend gegen 18 uhr nochmal aufm Stöckchenleger unterwegs.

Macht heute irgendwer noch ne kleine Runde?

@CX: Am Dienstlag lasse ich die Formula im BDO entlüften, auf Radons kosten, danke daher für dein Angebot.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2013)

Halde Zschocher - kennst du.
Mir ist kalt :brrr: ich ringe noch mit mir. 
Ob der Müllberg schon gefroren ist?


----------



## Xooldman (13. Januar 2013)

Südlich vom Volkspark Kleinzschocher gibt es eine Gartenspartensiedlung und dahinter schliesst sich der Hügel an. Asphaltstrasse führt hoch und runter kann man dann den ein oder anderen Pfad nutzen... Ganz nett....


----------



## invalid (13. Januar 2013)

ahhh, ja den kenne ich. Nur fehlte mir immer ein Name zu diesem "berg"...


----------



## Xooldman (13. Januar 2013)

Müsste doch eigentlich.. Die Sonne traut sich heute ja auch nicht raus. 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Halde Zschocher - kennst du.
> Mir ist kalt :brrr: ich ringe noch mit mir.
> Ob der Müllberg schon gefroren ist?


----------



## invalid (13. Januar 2013)

heute nachmittag kleines treffen am Trashmountain?


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2013)

Heute nachmittag bin ich schon wieder im Apfelkuchenmodus. 
Ich fahr dann gleich mal los, wird wohl Kulki.


----------



## invalid (13. Januar 2013)

lol, apfelkuchenmodus...

Kulki klingt auch nicht verkehrt. wann denkst du machst du genau los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (13. Januar 2013)

@cx
würde mitkommen, wann soll ich bei dir sein?


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (13. Januar 2013)

Ja also Zschorer war Gestern schön fahrbar als ich mit smoki666 dort war. Bin dann Heute am Trashmountain. Zeitlich wird es so gegen 14 Uhr sein.


----------



## wrangler89 (13. Januar 2013)

Machen gegen 1 mal Richtung Zwenkauer los. Klärchen kommt raus, mal sehen...


----------



## invalid (13. Januar 2013)

schade das ich cx verpasst habe. werde meine runde für den trash-mtn planen und so zwischen 1400-1430 dort eintreffen, vllt trifft man sich ja.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2013)

tja - gleich war halt gleich ...Kulki war schlammig.


----------



## LH_DJ (13. Januar 2013)

Der Frost bleibt uns ja erhalten, damit sollte das Thema "schlammig" bis Donnerstag ja erledigt sein. Dann will ich nämlich wieder ins Geschehen mit eingreifen, ich hoffe, es sind noch ein paar Winterfahrer mit dabei......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (13. Januar 2013)

am trashmountain war heute richtig was los.


----------



## smoki666 (13. Januar 2013)

ohja, mein erster satz nachdem ich ankam. "bei schlechtem Wetter kommen se alle raus zum fahren  " war echt ein schöner und gemütlicher Tag am Trash.

Habe morgen gegen 14 Uhr wieder vor an den Zschorer zu fahren, vielleicht kommt ja der ein oder andere vorbei.


----------



## wrangler89 (13. Januar 2013)

Mußt Du nich arbeiten?


----------



## smoki666 (14. Januar 2013)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen, es ist leicht bewölkt und die Temperatur liegt bei -5 Grad Celsius. Mein Feierabend ist in greifbarer nähe, das Bett ruft wo ich mich bis 13 Uhr aufhalten werde. Habe vor 14 Uhr zu starten richtung Zschorer, bei mir haben sich noch nicht hundertprozentig 2 Freunde angekündigt die mit kommen möchten. Wer nicht so lange Arbeiten muss kann gern vorbei kommen, zusammen fahren ist halt doch schöner


----------



## smoki666 (16. Januar 2013)

mahlzeit, machen gleich an den Zschorer. vielleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen auf den trails


----------



## Xooldman (16. Januar 2013)

Ne eher heute Abend mit Licht...


----------



## smoki666 (16. Januar 2013)

schade, hatte mein Licht auch mit. Waren bis 17 uhr da gewesen


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (16. Januar 2013)

tach ihr..

mal ne frage, is der trashmountain eigentlich immer frei zugänglich oder muss man da auf
irgendwas oder jemanden achten?
bin ab und zu in altenburg und würde daher gern mal dort ne runde drehn.


----------



## wildbiker (16. Januar 2013)

Freizugänglich für jeden


----------



## Xooldman (16. Januar 2013)

smoki666 schrieb:


> schade, hatte mein Licht auch mit. Waren bis 17 uhr da gewesen



Ja, Abend heißt bei mir dann eher gegen 20 Uhr. Hab mich trotzdem nochmal rausgetraut. Ging besser zu fahren als ich dachte und mit ner ordentlichen Lampe alles kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smoki666 (16. Januar 2013)

hab ab Freitag wieder Zeit. falls du nochmal ne Nachtfahrt am Zschorer machst oder sonst wo sag bescheid. Habe auch eine Nachtlampe für den Helm und würde gern auch mal wieder abends ne runde drehen mit dem Bike. Trashmountain kannst du so hin aber eine bitte habe ich, fahre bitte nicht ohne Protektoren und Helm. Der trail hat teilweise große steine auf der strecke verteilt und die halten mehr aus wie deine Knochen und bei dem Wetter liegt man schneller. Allzeit gute fahrt dir und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal am trash


----------



## Xooldman (17. Januar 2013)

Für den Trashmountain fehlen mir definitiv die Protektoren und ein Full Face. Da würd ich eher den Zuschauer mimen.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Januar 2013)

Trashmountain kann man auch mit 29er Stadtschlampe und Sattel oben runterfahren, da man überall Chickenways hat. 
Macht auch so Spass mit den Anliegern, solange der Trail nicht zu verschlammt ist - wie ist er eigentlich grad - es ist ja nicht arg kalt?


----------



## smoki666 (17. Januar 2013)

ich war vorgestern am trash und die gute Klara hat den oberen teil nich wirklich fahrbar gemacht zu viel schlamm und man zieht furchen in den oberen kurven, möchte ich vermeiden aber ab dem Hügel auf höhe der Stufen kannst runter rollen und den ersten drop richtung wald nehmen und bis runter fahren. 

Wir können auch gern ne andere runde drehen oder an den Zschorer, ich bin da offen für neue wege mit dem Bike


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (17. Januar 2013)

Da es in den letzten Wochen so eine Tradition gab, immer etwas über den  Stöckchenlegertrail zu schreiben: Alles trocken und so frei, dass das  29er drüberwalzt. Aber eigentlich will ich euch dann nur eine schöne  Ausfahrt wünschen.
Grüße


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Januar 2013)

geht gleich los...vermute MiMo


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2013)

Powderalarm! 
Würd heut gern ein paar Abfahrten mitnehmen.


----------



## LH_DJ (22. Januar 2013)

Ich erst wieder am Donnerstag.......


----------



## Xooldman (22. Januar 2013)

Auch bei mir eher Donnerstag oder Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (22. Januar 2013)

ich erst wenn ich wieder bremsen am Bike habe.... die Formula sind eingeschickt.


----------



## morph027 (22. Januar 2013)

Ich will auch....aber nach 5 Tagen Heizungsausfall und heizen mit Kamin (sautrockene Luft) zickt meine Lunge grad stark rum, die Sau....ich bezweifle, dass da -8° kalte Luft förderlich ist...dabei will ich das Sunn endlich mal durch den Schnee prügeln...Nur Stadtschlampe macht keinen Spass...


----------



## swobser (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin zurzeit auf Montage in Leipzig und hab diesen Thread hier gefunden. Ich suche Leute die Spaß am Geländeradsport, in LE, haben und mir evtl. ein paar gängige Strecken zeigen könnten. Wo ist denn dieser Trashmountain von dem hier alle reden? Ich hab auch einen Stadtplan mit und würde es ihn auch selber finden wenn Ihr mir konkrete Anhaltspunkte gebt...und ich hab auch ne Lampe, aber diese Woche leider Spätschicht. Da wird das glaub ich zu spät bei mir für einen ausgedehnten Nightride...

Vielen Dank schonmal
Gruß


----------



## R_o_B (24. Januar 2013)

51.3626,12.32981 bei google Maps.


----------



## LH_DJ (24. Januar 2013)

Heute 18:30.....
ich bin dabei


----------



## swobser (25. Januar 2013)

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (26. Januar 2013)

Was sind denn eigentlich die gängigen Uhrzeiten aufm Müllberg, heut war mittags um halb zwei keiner da, ausser einem aus Rochlitz?


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (27. Januar 2013)

Also ich war Gestern ab ca. 14.45 dort und wir sind so gegen 17.30 Uhr dann wieder alle in Richtung Zuhause aufgebrochen. 

Die Zeiten sind etwas unterschiedlich, am WE sind manchmal schon einige gegen Mittag da, aber ansonsten kommen die meisten immer so zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr. 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## morph027 (27. Januar 2013)

Soo...ich werd langsam wieder fit und klinke mich diese Woche mal für eine Reha-Runde ein. Lunge fühlt sich langsam fit an, den Rest husten wir einfach raus. Beine haben in den letzten 2 Wochen schon arg abgebaut, die Singlespeed Stadtschlampe war heut sehr zäh zu treten.

Jetzt stehts hier, damit gibts keinen Rückzieher, mist


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (27. Januar 2013)

Gemütlich können wir gern ne Runde drehen. Möglichst noch bei Tageslicht. Montag oder Donnerstag wäre gut.


----------



## feliks (28. Januar 2013)

also gemütliche runde bin ich dabei. heute wär gut bei mir


----------



## morph027 (28. Januar 2013)

Hm...bin zwar zu Hause, kann aber noch nicht weg. Gegen 4 hätte ich Zeit  Oder dann halt morgen abend, zur üblichen Zeit am üblichen Ort.


----------



## invalid (28. Januar 2013)

Wäre auch für eine Runde zu haben. Licht kann ich notfalls spenden...


----------



## feliks (28. Januar 2013)

ah ja der morph muss wohl Kinder hüten..

na dann 14 uhr Augustusplatz..


----------



## invalid (28. Januar 2013)

und im 14 uhr müssen manche arbeiten :-(


----------



## feliks (28. Januar 2013)

dann schlag was besseres vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (28. Januar 2013)

ich kann halt unter der Woche nicht vor 18-1900 uhr, ich bin daher eher nicht die ausschlaggebende figur, ich ärgere mich nur jedes mal wenn ich keine zeit habe zum fahren.


----------



## feliks (28. Januar 2013)

na dann halt 18 uhr. da können wir auch noch den morph mitnehmen. ist zwar bissl duster aber das wird schon.


----------



## morph027 (28. Januar 2013)

Auch  Und den Heizungsmonteur reinlassen...


----------



## smoki666 (28. Januar 2013)

ich starte gegen 14 uhr richtung Zschorer vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## morph027 (28. Januar 2013)

An sich ne gute Idee...morgen soll der Regen zuschlagen...nur ist meine Lampe leer und das Ladegerät auf Arbeit *grml*

Mal schauen, ob mir noch was einfällt....


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2013)

morph027 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob mir noch was einfällt....



...an Ausreden ???

*duckundwech*


----------



## invalid (28. Januar 2013)

Morph... Kann dir ne Lampe leihen. Bleibts so gegen 1730 bei ner kleinen runde?


----------



## morph027 (28. Januar 2013)

Klingt gut...dann schau ich erst mal, wird lang meine hält und dann können wir immer noch umbauen. 1730 wo? Felix: Soll ich dich aufsammeln?


----------



## invalid (28. Januar 2013)

ja gute frage, wo wollen wir hin? mal richtung zschorer hochfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (28. Januar 2013)

bevor wir gar keinen Treffpunkt haben würde ich einfach mal sagen 17:30 an der Brück bei der Rennbahn im Clara...


----------



## feliks (28. Januar 2013)

also Ich war vorhin schon mit dem Martin unterwegs. im Schoenauer Lachen. is ganz schoen matschig


----------



## invalid (28. Januar 2013)

das war bei dem Wetter abzusehen


----------



## morph027 (28. Januar 2013)

mäh...war gerade noch unterwegs. jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr :/ immer diese tagsüberfahrer...


----------



## invalid (28. Januar 2013)

dann fahr ich halt alleine, auch kein Problem


----------



## Xooldman (1. Februar 2013)

Kann mir jemand einen guten Orthopäden in Leipzig empfehlen? Knie macht Ärger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (1. Februar 2013)

Ich war mit der medica bisher nach all meinen Knie OPs sehr zufrieden.


----------



## beutelfuchs (1. Februar 2013)

War letztes jahr bei dr. Bilek http://www.mvz-listbogen.de/component/jphone/content/478
Keine op, nur mrt und einlagen, ansonsten gingen die probleme zum glueck von allein weg. Schien aber kompetent und faehrt selbst rad.


----------



## invalid (1. Februar 2013)

bei dem war ich auf mal und werde es nie wieder. Einlagen hat der mir auch verschrieben, macht er scheinbar bei jedem. Unsympathisch und naja wenig interessiert an einen genauen Untersuchung, das war mein Eindurck nach 2 oder 3 Terminen.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Februar 2013)

> sanego.de



Richtig gute Ärzte erkennt man an der Wartezeit zum Termin. 
Bei Prof. Hindricks im Herzzentrum hätte ich glaub 1,5 Jahre warten müssen ...

Im Elly sind die auf Knie OPs ganz gut spezialisiert, die haben auch ne Sprechstunde.


----------



## invalid (1. Februar 2013)

Das hat auch noch den Grund das du dir Herzspezialisten an der Hand abzählen kannst, Orthopäden gibts wie Sand am mehr, überspitzt formuliert.

Meine drei Knie OPs hatte ich alle in der Uniklinik. War sehr zufrieden. Dr. Hepp kennt dort mein Knie besser als ich, hehe.


----------



## wrangler89 (1. Februar 2013)

Versuchs doch mal mit einem ordentlichen Physio...
Hatte letztes Jahr auch Knieprob´s, zum Abchecken ein CT/ MRT und als da nix war-> Physio z.B Mario Stern.
Kompetent und selber Sportler. 12 Sitzungen und bis heute keine Probs mehr.


----------



## Xooldman (2. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Tips. Sehr hilfreich!

Traut sich heute noch einer raus?


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2013)

Ne. 
Morgen vormittag solls aber auch noch trocken sein.


----------



## skyfer (2. Februar 2013)

Wäre morgen früh dabei, wann und wo solls losgehen?


----------



## skyfer (2. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2013)

skyfer schrieb:


> Wäre morgen früh dabei, wann und wo solls losgehen?



10 _ 10:30 
Stoeckchenleger +neue Harth + Volkspark 
Waere meine standardrunde.
Ab fockeberg?


----------



## skyfer (2. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 10 _ 10:30
> Stoeckchenleger +neue Harth + Volkspark
> Waere meine standardrunde.
> Ab fockeberg?



Runden hört sich gut an.
Dann 10:30 auf dem Fockeberg.


----------



## Xooldman (3. Februar 2013)

Ist der Stöckchenlegerweg der Trail am Floßgraben entlang?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2013)

skyfer schrieb:


> Runden hört sich gut an.
> Dann 10:30 auf dem Fockeberg.



ok,bis dann!

Wenn wer mitwill, gerne. Sind ca. 2,5 - 3h im Schlamm.



Xooldman schrieb:


> Ist der Stöckchenlegerweg der Trail am Floßgraben entlang?



Nein, der Trail davor ab B2 bis ca. zur Schwarzen Brücke. Weisse Brücke nehmen wir idR auch noch mit.


----------



## morph027 (3. Februar 2013)

Bis dann...ich  hoffe mal noch auf gefrorenen Schlamm


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2013)

morph027 schrieb:


> Bis dann...ich  hoffe mal noch auf gefrorenen Schlamm



Der fährt sich aber noch bescheidener


----------



## morph027 (3. Februar 2013)

Ach was....der wird plattgwalzt


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2013)

Logride durchgefahren 

@ M.R.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. Februar 2013)

Wo denn?

War lange nich mehr im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2013)

Ach ich dachte du warst das mit Intense Reifen an der Weissen Brücke. Na dann wars wer anders der da am Logride ausgerutscht ist  ...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. Februar 2013)

war ich nich


aber es kribbelt...


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2013)

Ja  fährt sich schön zäh im Schneematsch.


----------



## jako80 (9. Februar 2013)

Der Stöckchenleger war recht aktiv.
Habe vieles beiseite geräumt... restlos frei ist's aber noch nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2013)

Wie...wann? Bin doch vorhin noch durch. Na sowas.


----------



## jako80 (9. Februar 2013)

War recht frisch drapiert... bin da zw. 13:30 und 14:00 durch... da wurde recht viel Baummaterial bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2013)

Oh, ich bin 13:30 durch, und alles war frei - da war weit und breit niemand ausser einem griesgrämigen Hundehalter...


----------



## jako80 (9. Februar 2013)

Griesgrämig mit mächtig viel überschüssiger Energie... so stelle ich mir denjenigen welchen auch vor... bei der Masse an Holz, die da bewegt wurden.


----------



## peh (12. Februar 2013)

Falls jemand zufällig ein Specialized Demo 8 Carbon sieht: Dem BDO wurde eins gestohlen.


----------



## Metrum (12. Februar 2013)

Wie geht dass denn?!


----------



## R_o_B (12. Februar 2013)

Wollte eben auf der BDO homepage nachsehen, aber irgendwie reagiert die Seite nicht. Haben die das nachts aus dem Laden geklaut oder wie? Das stand doch wohl nicht vor dem Geschäft.


----------



## wildbiker (12. Februar 2013)

BDO baut komplett um... die haben weder telefon noch sonst nen kontakt zur aussenwelt....

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2013)

Bis 28.2.geschlossen.
Das Demo wurde auf Anfrage eines Kunden bestellt, der wollte es mal kurz vorm BDO rauf und runter proberollern, und ist dann fort. Ausweis und Schlüssel waren von wem anders oder so.

Ist aber auch nen schickes Bike... :


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. Februar 2013)

ups


----------



## invalid (13. Februar 2013)

Na super. Das hat denen sich noch gefehlt. Aber immerhin haben sie dem Täter ja ins Gesicht gesehen. Ich werde Ausschau halten. Dreiste Socke !


----------



## peh (13. Februar 2013)

Ich will hier nicht das Niveau drücken, aber das könnte noch interessant sein:

Polizei entdeckt in Leipziger Privatwohnung gestohlene Räder und Fahrradersatzteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (13. Februar 2013)

gelöscht


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2013)

Du wiederholst dich.



PS: man erzählte uns gestern auch, dass das vor 2 Jahren beim Feldtest geklaute Speci Enduro Carbon wieder aufgetaucht sei - ein notorischer Internetkaufbetrüger flog auf und in seiner Wohnung stand das Bike. In Leipzig.


----------



## MattAuriga (13. Februar 2013)

Moin. Also der LVZ Artikel...ein besseres Fahrradfoto haben sie wohl nicht gefunden.
Einem Kumpel haben sie jetzt am Wochenende auch sein HT aus dem Unikeller geklaut. Aber so ein 50-60 Euro Abus Schloss ist sicher für die meisten Leute auch kein Hindernis mehr.


----------



## invalid (13. Februar 2013)

In den uniradkellern gibts allerhand Kameras... gemeldet ? Aber höchst wahrscheinlich wird er eh nie wieder sehen.


----------



## MattAuriga (13. Februar 2013)

Man selbst kann die Bänder nicht einsehen. Das macht die Polizei...und ob die das wirklich machen ist dann eine andere Frage. Ich hätte jedoch gern mal gesehen, wer da mein Rad aus dem Keller schiebt.
Und wie toll Leipzigs Polizei sich bisher um Fahrraddiebstahl gekümmert hat, dass haben wir ja schon oft genug gesehen. Da wird nicht viel passieren.


----------



## invalid (13. Februar 2013)

Da lohnt sich eine gute Versicherung.


----------



## peh (13. Februar 2013)

MattAuriga schrieb:


> Man selbst kann die Bänder nicht einsehen. Das macht die Polizei...und ob die das wirklich machen ist dann eine andere Frage.


Die machen das. Du darfst nur nicht den Fehler machen, eine Onlineanzeige aufzugeben. Bis die bearbeitet ist, sind die Aufzeichnungen wieder gelöscht. Die Polizei ruft dann aber an und bedankt sich nett für die Anzeige, vier Tage nach der Anzeige war das, glaube ich.

Also ab in die Wache, Anzeige erstatten, viel Zeit mitbringen (zwei, drei Stunden). Die kümmern sich tatsächlich umgehend, zumal um die nötige Spurensicherung. Ob das etwas bringt, ist eine andere Frage.

Schlösser sind immer gut, auch schlechte bedeuten zusätzlichen Aufwand für den Dieb, sofern sie ihn nicht sogar abschrecken. Immer anschließen statt nur abschließen, aber das sollte eh klar sein.

Das Übelste an dem LVZ-Text sind die Kommentare drunter. Mich irritiert auch, dass vier Räder und fünf Rahmen zur Hausdurchsuchung führen können. Ich habe hier auch vier Räder. Ich fahr sie alle, und eigentlich fehlen mir noch drei  Sechs unverbaute Rahmen, wenn auch nicht wirklich hochwertig, hatte ich bis zum Umzug auch noch rumstehen. Das ist doch üblicher Einzelbedarf.


----------



## wrangler89 (13. Februar 2013)

Cool.....


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Februar 2013)

So ein Matsch :/ ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (16. Februar 2013)

Na das ist ja die beste Gelegenheit mal die Wirksamkeit des Marsh Guard  auszuprobieren..


----------



## Luk00r (16. Februar 2013)

funzt und ist seine 9 â¬ Wert


----------



## Xooldman (16. Februar 2013)

Ah verdammt, 10 gezahlt.... Aber tatsächlich wesentlich weniger Schlamm im Gesicht!


----------



## wrangler89 (17. Februar 2013)

1â¬ und 10min Arbeit...
Reicht doch


----------



## Frodijak (17. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## Luk00r (17. Februar 2013)

ja, das Ding kann man auch selber machen, aber wenn man zu faul ist und sowieso was bestellt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. Februar 2013)

Lindenthaler Wäldchen, immer wieder ein Traum - und das bei dem herrlichen Wetter und den staubtrockenen Trails ...:/


----------



## invalid (18. Februar 2013)

den Marshguard bestellt man einmal und baut in dann xmal mal aus PVC Folie nach. Ich habe auch erst selber gebaut, dann mal zu spaß gekauft, und nun schon x mal kopiert.


----------



## Le-crew (19. Februar 2013)

Alte Blumentöpfe gehen auch super. Gibts sogar in verschiedenen farben und sind quasi kostenlos. Und das bisschen Arbeit.  
Hoffe das Wetter wird irgendwann mal besser


----------



## NoxaJack (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute ... Kann mir jemand ein paar gute Trails in und um Leipzig nennen die aus Plagwitz relativ gut erreichbar sind und meinem Jekyll mal zu neuer Lebensfreude verhelfen? Denn das flachland getrete haben wir langsam satt und wir hätten schon mal gern wieder a bissl spaß am fahren  ..


----------



## invalid (20. Februar 2013)

du hast doch quasi alles vor der haustür? Fockeberg, Trash und zschocher dazu noch stöckschenleger etc.


----------



## NoxaJack (20. Februar 2013)

das ding ist ich bin erst relativ neu in LE und kann demzufolge mit euern location begriffen nicht sonderlich viel anfangen  .. Am besten wäre natürlich ne GMaps wo das alles mal eingezeichnet ist  ...


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Februar 2013)

Da musst du halt mal ein bisschen hier die SUFU im Fred bemühen, dann bekommst du alle Trails und BDO Runden als gpx zusammen. 
Fockeberg, Trashmountain (Nahleberg), Kulki (Kulkwitzer See), Bienitz, MiMo, Lindenthaler Wäldchen, Cospudi - im Prinzip auch der ganze Auwald. 
Mal so als Stichworte für die Suche im Fred und auf Karte.

Ausserdem: im Zweifel den Spuren andrer hinterher fahren, die sieht man doch jetzt im Schnee ganz gut.

Stöckchenleger war vorgestern wieder unterwegs, ist aber wieder alles frei. Saumatschiger Pamp alles - und beim Logride war ich zu übermütig.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (20. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> und beim Logride war ich zu übermütig.



Tut's jetzt irgendwo weh?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Februar 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Tut's jetzt irgendwo weh?



Nein, nur das schräg fahren hat nicht geklappt 

PS: ich hab die Schnauze voll von dem Wetter, ich will jetzt an die Riviera mit Klausmann üben ...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (21. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre schon zufrieden, wenn ich wieder mit dir hier im Wald üben würde. Jeder braucht realistische Ziele ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (21. Februar 2013)

das wetter nervt auf aktuelle. dem stimme ich voll zu!


----------



## morph027 (21. Februar 2013)

@cxfahrer: Sag Bescheid, wenn ein Trip ansteht...ich brauch Sonne und trockene Trails


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Februar 2013)

Stöckchenlegerweg grad aufgeräumt.
Falls wer noch bei dem herrlichen Pappschnee da lang mag.


----------



## der12te (24. Februar 2013)

gestern wars noch frei.
Die Stöckchenleger kommen wahrscheinlich direkt aus der Kirche zum Stöckchen legen.


----------



## Xooldman (24. Februar 2013)

Hab mich so 2-3 Stunden später durchgequält. Da hatten sich schon wieder ein paar Stöckchen verirrt.


----------



## AlexR (24. Februar 2013)

Ich bin wohl direkt nach oder kurz vor dir durch (cxfahrer). Zumindest war nur eine MTB Spur da. 

Bei mir war wieder alles zu. Habe aber nicht alles weggeräumt bei paar Sachen konnte man einfach drüber fahren.

Der Schnee war ätzend viel mit meinen viel zu schmalen abgefahren Reifchen .

Freitag Abend gegen 19 Uhr habe ich auch schon aufgeräumt. Die sind gerade wieder ganz schön aktiv . Aber immer nur von der Brücke bis zu Flussüberquerung links. Weiter schaffen die es wohl nie in den Wald....


----------



## Frischluft5 (24. Februar 2013)

Wo befindet sich denn der Einstieg zum Stöckchenleger?


----------



## Goldi03421 (25. Februar 2013)

Gibt es in Leipzig einen Radladen der den Service von Fox Gabeln anbietet? 

Hatte bis jetzt nur im Radhaus-Leipzig auf der Wittenberger Straße angefragt - die Jungs schicken die Gabel auch nur zu Toxoholics was mir aber eindeutig zu lang dauert.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2013)

AlexR schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl direkt nach oder kurz vor dir durch (cxfahrer). Zumindest war nur eine MTB Spur da.
> 
> Bei mir war wieder alles zu. Habe aber nicht alles weggeräumt bei paar Sachen konnte man einfach drüber fahren.
> 
> ...



Hab eine Spur gesehen, Highroller oder sowas. 

Die dicken Stämme rumwuchten ist ja auch ein Sport. 
Von der Bachquerung nach links und rechts war ziemlich viel Holz.
Naja, es wird Frühjahr...Paarungszeit...da werden die Stöckchenleger aktiv. 
Wenn erstmal die Sonne wieder rauskommt fällen sie bestimmt Bäume!

Solang man weiter hinten zur schwarzen Brücke und am Flossgraben seine Ruhe hat.

Fox schickt man doch immer zu Toxo - wen man sie nicht selbst aufschraubt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (25. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Fox schickt man doch immer zu Toxo - wen man sie nicht selbst aufschraubt?



Wieso? Macht man doch nur wenn man die Garantie erhalten möchte (gemäß den Vorgaben von Fox) - und die ist bei meiner 2011er bereits abgelaufen.


----------



## jako80 (25. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hab eine Spur gesehen, Highroller oder sowas.
> aufschraubt?



Nicht schlecht cx    ...1xHighrollerII und 1xArdent 
Sollte eine kurze Runde mit wenig Zeit werden... deshalb habe ich auch nur kleine Sachen bei Seite geräumt.

Vielleicht sollen wir einfach das Stöckchenleger-Material für neue, überfahrbare Hindernisse verwenden... aber ich vermute, dass wurde alles schon probiert


----------



## Xooldman (25. Februar 2013)

Ok.. dann muss ich wohl nach euch durchgefahren sein. Den Ardent hat man ja schön erkennen können. Wie gesagt hatten da schon einige Stöckchen wieder den Weg blockiert... hab weggeräumt was nicht zu überfahren und ohne Harvester zu bewegen war.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2013)

Und eben lag schon wieder was... nicht viel zwar... neverending story. 
Es ist aber grad absolut ätzend zum radeln.

@ goldi: frag doch im BDO, wenn sie wieder aufhaben.


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. Februar 2013)

kann man doch auch für wenig geld selber machen.
es gibt auch einige user die gabelservice anbieten,zu fairen preisen.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn sie ne Kartusche hat? 
Da würde ich mich selber auch ungern dran trauen bzw. erstmal warten bis die Dämpfung echt nicht mehr funktioniert. 
Wenn sie openbath ist oder es nur ums Schmieröl geht, ist es ja in 15min erledigt. 
Muss gleich mal meine Lyrik wieder zerlegen, ihr hat das Dreckswetter nicht gut bekommen, jetzt blockiert sie ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. Februar 2013)

Blockiert?

Da ist bestimmt die Dichtung vom MC nach unten ins Standrohr kaputt. dann läuft das Öl ins Rohr und blockiert dann die Gabel.

Was anderes kann es eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2013)

Hat jetzt zwar ne halbe Stunde gedauert, aber die Margarine klebte hartnäckig im casting. Jetzt flutscht sie wieder.

PS: 
wo das Wetter grad so eklig ist, LaPalma Videos schauen:
Hinfliegen ab L.E. geht ja nicht mehr  ...und hier ein besonders schön zusammengeschnittenes Video, wo man garnicht merkt, dass das alles garnicht zusammengehört und stellenweise für Normalradler unfahrbar ist  
- ich finde wir sollten mal so ein Video von Leipzig machen!
Einfach Müllberg Fockeberg HaldeZschocher und Mimo passend hintereinanderschneiden und schon haben wir den TOP Bikespot hier!


----------



## jako80 (25. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...ich finde wir sollten mal so ein Video von Leipzig machen!...



Gute Idee! Bin bei


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (25. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...und hier ein besonders schön zusammengeschnittenes Video, wo man garnicht merkt, dass das alles garnicht zusammengehört und stellenweise für Normalradler unfahrbar ist
> - ich finde wir sollten mal so ein Video von Leipzig machen!
> Einfach Müllberg Fockeberg HaldeZschocher und Mimo passend hintereinanderschneiden und schon haben wir den TOP Bikespot hier!



Ja genau! Einen Kameraschwenk über die Wiese auf dem Müllberg geschickt mit einem vom Turm auf der Bistumshöhe und Blick auf Cossi zusammenschneiden. Dann sieht's aus, als ob wir eine fahrbare Steilküste wie in Finale Ligure hätten.  Darauf folgt eine zusammengebastelte Abfahrt von allen "Bergen" und Waldtrail inkl. Stöckchenlegertrail.  
Ende ist unten an der Küste bei der Lakejumprampe. Das wird das Leipzig-Image-Video. 

Ich möchte mitmachen - bei Sonnenschein. 

Mo's Taverne ist ein begabter Filmemacher und der richtige Mo macht das ja sogar beruflich.


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. Februar 2013)

sehr gute idee !
würdsch ooch mitmachen


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. Februar 2013)

das reine downhillfahren hab ich ja jetzt an den nagel gehängt.
zu alt,zu schlecht,und immer wieder große angst vor großen sprüngen.
beim ixs cup in thale,bin ich auch nur 35.er geworden.
vlt.weil ich papa geworden bin,vlt.wegen den vielen verletzungen ( Schlüsselbein gebrochen,Mittelhandknochen durch,Daumenbandabriss,Milzriss etc. etc. )
jetzt widme ich mich nur noch leichtem freeride und enduro.
hab mir dieses jahr ein neues bike aufgebaut,hat zwar nur 140mm aber ist ne reine spassmaschiene.
vlt.kann man sich ja mal wenns trockener ist zum gemeinsamen rumhoppeln treffen.
mit morph027 , blue dragon1978 und le crew war ich ja schon paar mal unterwegs.
mit dem einen mehr,mit dem anderen wie morph027 leider nur ein mal an der mimo mit ronni.

gruß in die runde...


----------



## morph027 (25. Februar 2013)

BDO-Runden gehen immer ... zumindest gut für die Kondition...


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. Februar 2013)

bei dem wetter ist eher spinning angesagt


----------



## morph027 (25. Februar 2013)

Jo...komm auch kaum raus...was man dann merkt, wenn ich mal wieder mit fahre


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. Februar 2013)

ich muss auch erst mal meinen weihnachts-winterspeck wegkriegen.
konnte mich noch nicht so richtig motivieren ;-(
kondition zur zeit = 0
schnaufe schon beim treppensteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (25. Februar 2013)

So müsste man also mit dem 601 fahren.... Eieiei



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hat jetzt zwar ne halbe Stunde gedauert, aber die Margarine klebte hartnäckig im casting. Jetzt flutscht sie wieder.
> 
> PS:
> wo das Wetter grad so eklig ist, LaPalma Videos schauen:
> ...


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2013)

Ausserhalb des Auwalds kann man jetzt wieder im Schlamm fahren - war grad am Kulki und es war an sich ok.


----------



## Xooldman (2. März 2013)

The dark days are over.... SONNE!


----------



## morph027 (2. März 2013)

Mag mit mir Konditionskrüppel morgen jemand eine kleine MiMo Runde drehen? Auf jeden Fall nicht ewig lang und auch nicht ballern...


----------



## invalid (2. März 2013)

ja für ein video wäre auch sofort zu haben, hatte schon länger die idee im kopf mal einen Bike Video zur Szene in Leipzig zu drehen...

morgen hätte ich zeit, wäre dabei. MiMo?


----------



## Le-crew (2. März 2013)

Gerade schön durch den Auenwald geprügelt extrem lustig bei ner Mischung aus Trocken, Nass , Schlammig, Eis und Schnee. Siehts danach zwar aus wie ne Topsau aber extrem Geil bei dem Wetter. Auf Stöckchenleger lag vorhin nen einiger maßen Ordenlicher Brocken. War uns zu schwer  . An der Kanuschleuße noch recht viel Schnee und Eis sonst easy. Warum hat noch kein Freisitz offen??


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (2. März 2013)

Le-crew schrieb:


> Gerade schön durch den Auenwald geprügelt extrem lustig bei ner Mischung aus Trocken, Nass , Schlammig, Eis und Schnee. Siehts danach zwar aus wie ne Topsau aber extrem Geil bei dem Wetter. Auf Stöckchenleger lag vorhin nen einiger maßen Ordenlicher Brocken. War uns zu schwer  . An der Kanuschleuße noch recht viel Schnee und Eis sonst easy. Warum hat noch kein Freisitz offen??



doch doch ... Freisitz am Haus am (Auen)See war offen und die Landfleischerei in Radefeld hat extra für uns Bänke & Tische trocken gewischt und Kissen rausgerückt ... aber mehr als 1 Getränk ging wirklich nicht ... brrr


----------



## Le-crew (2. März 2013)

Bis dahinter bin ich nicht gekommen  Bei Wendl in der Karli (Hohe Straße) war schluss 

Draußen Schön ä Gaffee dodal finsdor und ä Backwerk genossen. Herrlich


----------



## invalid (2. März 2013)

Wie und wann wollen wir morgen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (2. März 2013)

Bis jetzt irgendwie nachmittags...


----------



## invalid (2. März 2013)

naja ich würde sagen so 1400 ganze entspannt um den Kulki oder sowas in der richtung? oder Cosi?


----------



## Xooldman (2. März 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> naja ich würde sagen so 1400 ganze entspannt um den Kulki oder sowas in der richtung? oder Cosi?



Könnte vielleicht bei mir klappen.... Kulki wäre interessant. Bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Luk00r (2. März 2013)

bei ner entspannten Runde wär ich auch dabei - sagt nochmal wann und so


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (2. März 2013)

Ich würde auch mitkommen. Ob Kulki oder MiMo ist mir egal. Da morph ja mit MiMo angefangen hat...? Wasn dir für ein Treffpunkt genehm. Du kommst ja fast aus der Mimo. 
Wenn's noch kurzfristig weitere Absprachen gibt, würde ich mich über einen Anruf wegen Treffpunkt freuen. Nicht, dass ich was verpasse. 
Wann: 14h
Wo:???


----------



## invalid (2. März 2013)

was zur hölle ist MiMo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (3. März 2013)

hier:



cxfahrer schrieb:


> http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...arcours-vor-schliessung/r-taucha-a-73293.html
> 
> Die Mimo ist das Ruinengelände der ehemaligen Mitteldeutschen Motorenwerke, hier gibt es nicht nur seit Jahren diesen Dirtspot, sondern auch einige schöne Trails durch die völlig zugewucherten ausgebombten Ruinen.
> 
> ...


----------



## invalid (3. März 2013)

in der ecke war ich noch gar nicht. Treffpunkt was richtig Augustusplatz genehm?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (3. März 2013)

Ok, wenn du die Mimo nicht kennst, hol ich dich 14h am Mendebrunnen ab. Stefan, kommst du mit hin oder sammeln wir dich auf dem Weg irgendwo auf?
Ciao bis morgen


----------



## invalid (3. März 2013)

Ja 1400 am Brunnen geht klar. Grünes Radon ist sicher nicht zu übersehen...


----------



## Luk00r (3. März 2013)

auch am Brunnen, 14Uhr


----------



## Le-crew (3. März 2013)

@ invalid

Du bist das mit dem grünen Radon.  . 
Weis nicht ob ihr auch viertel acht munter wart aber habt ihr mal rausgesehen?? Was soll der mist? War nicht von Sonne die rede und nicht von Schnee? Gut das wir gestern ausgiebig gefahren sind heute machst ja echt keinen Spaß.


----------



## Xooldman (3. März 2013)

Och nö... Was'n das? Und ich dachte heute kommt die liebe gute Sonne wieder raus...


----------



## Le-crew (3. März 2013)

Ja ich auch


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2013)

Laut Vorhersage soll die Sonne um 13:00 für 20min rauskommen.


----------



## Le-crew (3. März 2013)

Doch so lange 

Langsam nervst.  Kann nicht endlich der Frühling kommen. Ich kann das weiße zeug nicht mehr sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2013)

Ab Montag >7 Sonnenstunden und bis zu 10°C .

Da könnte man doch schon mal einen Ausflug versuchen - jemand Interesse? 
Ist sicherlich noch teils schlammig, aber bei der vielen Sonne...

Amerika-Rochlitzberg (750hm/40km, 1h Anfahrt mit dem Auto) 
oder 
Kriebstein (1000hm/50km 3/4h Anfahrt)?

PS: wer an Thale denkt - da wird so bald nichts gehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10367148&postcount=1652


----------



## AlexR (3. März 2013)

14 Uhr am Brunnen? Ja?


----------



## invalid (3. März 2013)

Grad schockiert aus dem Fenster geschaut. Wollen wir trotzdem fahren oder wie schaut aus ?


----------



## AlexR (3. März 2013)

Ist doch trocken . (also von oben)


----------



## invalid (3. März 2013)

OK. Also bleibt bei 1400. Geht klar.


----------



## morph027 (3. März 2013)

Ok...14:00 Augustusplatz...bin da...

Aber mit dem dicken Schiff und ohne Kondi...aber ich kenn ja den Heimweg 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ab Montag >7 Sonnenstunden und bis zu 10°C .
> 
> Da könnte man doch schon mal einen Ausflug versuchen - jemand Interesse?
> Ist sicherlich noch teils schlammig, aber bei der vielen Sonne...
> ...



Klingt gut, aber ohne mich...ich muss erst mal wieder in meine Beine investieren ^^


----------



## feliks (3. März 2013)

gut. dickes sSchiff. wenns grade mal eingesaut ist..


----------



## wrangler89 (3. März 2013)

äh MiMo, wie ist denn da nun der Stand der Dinge? Würd ja in der Woche nach der Arbeit immer mal hinguggen, aber hab seit dem Theater im letztem Jahr nix mehr gehört davon.... Sind da die Wogen geglättet?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2013)

Die Trails in mimo und Statitz sind bis auf ab und an umfallende Bäume lang schon frei. 
Hat sich ausgeharvestert.
Der Dirtspot sieht gepflegt aus.
Die Nutrias sind auch fort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (3. März 2013)

Aha, also wars damals nur erstmal heißer Wind um die MiMo. Da kann ich ja dann mal ab und an einen Abstecher nach der Arbeit hinmachen.


----------



## invalid (3. März 2013)

Hier ein paar Bilder von heute. Die Videos sind gut geworden. das wird aber noch etwas länger dauern.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/57412


----------



## R_o_B (4. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Trails in mimo und Statitz sind bis auf ab und an umfallende Bäume lang schon frei.
> Hat sich ausgeharvestert.
> Der Dirtspot sieht gepflegt aus.
> Die Nutrias sind auch fort.




Der Dirtspot ist meiner Kenntnis nach geschlossen. Hab allerdings keine Ahnung, ob die das Teil noch abreißen. Momentan bauen sich die Jungs in Taucha hinter der Einigkeit einen neuen Spot auf, bzw. ist das das Gelände, das ihnen zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. Wann die Arbeiten da genau losgehen kann ich auch nicht sagen. 

51.377417,12.474883


----------



## Stumpi83 (4. März 2013)

Ah, ihr wart das also gestern..  wollt heut schon anfragen, wer zu der Gruppe gehört hat, die mir gestern entgegen kam, als ich mit dem Auto nach Haus gefahren bin. Wollte gestern kurz darauf auch in die Richtung starten, aber leider hat sich meine X9 mal wieder in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst..


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (4. März 2013)

Stumpi83 schrieb:


> Ah, ihr wart das also gestern..  wollt heut schon anfragen, wer zu der Gruppe gehört hat, die mir gestern entgegen kam, als ich mit dem Auto nach Haus gefahren bin. Wollte gestern kurz darauf auch in die Richtung starten, aber leider hat sich meine X9 mal wieder in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst..



X9 Schaltwerk gefällig? Hab 2 unbenutzte von 2012 im Bikemarkt, die ich letzten Sommer für ein Rad gekauft habe, das ich mir dann nicht mehr gebaut habe.
9-fach mid cage.


----------



## morph027 (4. März 2013)

Ich seh nichts bei dir im Bikemarkt...ein mid-cage könnte ich evtl. gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpi83 (4. März 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Zitat von Stumpi83:
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für das Angebot - ich schau erstmal, dass ich das über Garantie abwickeln kann und falls nicht, komm ich gern auf dein Angebot zurück!


----------



## LH_DJ (4. März 2013)

Laboriere gerade die 4. Woche an einer zähen Erkältung. Hoffe aber, nächste Woche wieder ins Geschehen eingreifen zu können. Wird auch Zeit, denn Ende April starte ich in Treuchtlingen bei der Specialized Enduro und hab dies Jahr erst 2 mal auf dem Rad gesessen. Andererseits sahen eure Bilder auch noch sehr matschig aus......
Bis bald.....


----------



## wurstzipfel (4. März 2013)

wann dreht ihr wieder eine kleine runde?
würde mich gerne mal anschliessen.
bin ein gutes rücklicht


----------



## wurstzipfel (4. März 2013)

@invalid
scheene bilder


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (5. März 2013)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ich seh nichts bei dir im Bikemarkt...ein mid-cage könnte ich evtl. gebrauchen



Danke für den Hinweis. Ich war wieder zu blöd und hatte die Anzeige nicht veröffentlicht. 
Kannst gern eins haben/abholen/frei Haus gebracht bekommen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...2er-schaltwerk-mittlerer-kafig-neu-x9-x-9-x-9


----------



## morph027 (5. März 2013)

Hehe...gern geschehen 

Ich schau mal ins Budget. Zur Zeit sind erst mal die ganzen Startgelder dran ^^
 @wurstzipfel: Heute abend 18:00 vorm BDO
 @Rest: Heut abend hat doch bestimmt jemand eine Dämpferpumpe einstecken...ich sacke vorn etwas heftig ein...bin aber schon auf Arbeit #muchasgracias


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Amerika-Rochlitzberg (750hm/40km/3h, 1h Anfahrt mit dem Auto) ...



Ich fahr morgen so um 10 los. Falls doch jemand Interesse hat, PN. 

BDO heute nicht.


----------



## invalid (5. März 2013)

hab da mal was kleines vom Sonntag zusammengefummelt...

http://youtu.be/yZCaXF6cPuU


----------



## Luk00r (6. März 2013)

boahh, nächste Woche wieder Winter....
http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/Saxony/Leipzig/long.html


----------



## R_o_B (6. März 2013)

Bei Wetter.com sieht das aber ganz anders aus..Allerdings eiskalt..bis -14° Am Dienstag.

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0006194


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (6. März 2013)

Gefrorener Schlamm ist immer noch besser als das jetzt .


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2013)

Genau.
Die Wettervorhersage verspricht staubtrockene trails.


----------



## wurstzipfel (6. März 2013)

schickes vid


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2013)

mein schönster Frühlingsausflug  
14°C, feine Trails...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10379178&postcount=192


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (6. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> mein schönster Frühlingsausflug
> 14°C, feine Trails...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10379178&postcount=192



Wo du dich schon wieder rumtreibst und auskennst...
Ich war da vor ca. 20 Jahren mal 3 Tage zu einem Schulwanderausflug.


----------



## AlexR (6. März 2013)

War heute im Auenwald. Ist fast wieder gut fahrbar aber am ende des ersten Teil des stöckchenleger weg steht ein Zaun. Im dunklen sieht man den bestimmt nicht so gut


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. März 2013)

@cx
beneidenswert schöne tour !
und tolle bilder !


----------



## morph027 (7. März 2013)

Hm...zum Glück war ich heut schon unterwegs, wenn ich da so rausgucke :/


----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2013)

AlexR schrieb:


> War heute im Auenwald. Ist fast wieder gut fahrbar aber am ende des ersten Teil des stöckchenleger weg steht ein Zaun. Im dunklen sieht man den bestimmt nicht so gut



Die beiden Zäune sind wohl gegen Wildverbiß. 

Kommt man aber dran vorbei, wenn man ein wenig Geäst wegräumt - wird sich sicher bald eine neue Spur ergeben. Nur am hinteren Teil ist es zum Bach etwas eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (10. März 2013)

Stöckchenleger ist wirklich schlammig - hoffe ich habe kein Scheeglöckchen überfahren. Halde in Zschocher war gut fahrbar. Macht irgendwie mehr Spass, wenn es ein bissel aufgeweicht ist.


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. März 2013)

wie komme ich denn zur halde ?


----------



## Xooldman (10. März 2013)

Tja, was soll ich sagen.. Von wo kommst du denn hergeradelt? Ich denke mal auf google schauen beantwortet die Frage am schnellsten.
Am südlichen Ende vom Volkspark Kleinzschocher.. Noch eine Gartenspartenanlage dazwischen. Der Hügel ist aber gut zu erkennen. Dann einfach dort den asphaltierten Weg hoch. Dann gibt es ein zwei Abfahrten runter.

Koordinaten: 51.304941, 12.337853


----------



## wrangler89 (10. März 2013)

Marko, wenn Du wieder in LE bist zeig ich´n Dir!


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. März 2013)

hey volker,
das ist super,
ich melde mich dann.
ich denke sogar jetzt am wochenende,oder montag und dienstag bin ich in leipzsch.


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. März 2013)

so,
jetzt ist die karre endlich fertig 
musste noch mal die räder wechseln,die fat albert 2.4 waren zu fat   dann hab ich die hans dampf in 2.35 probiert, zu fett ;-( und nun endlich mit 2.25er NobbyNic´s passt es.
den dämpfer hatte ich noch mal bei toxo zum tune ändern.
jetzt funzt die karre,und macht richtig spass...
die partlist:

Cannondale Rize 4
Lefty OPI / PBR 140mm Eighty-Aid Tuning
Fox Float RP23 Kashima 140mm
Komplett XTR:Schaltung,Kassette,Kurbeln,Innenlager,Umwerfer,Kette,Schalter,Züge
Bremsen XTR Trail 
Scheiben 180er IceTec
Mavic Crossmax ST
NobbyNic EVO TLR 2.25
Thomson Elite / FIZIK Gobi Carbon
Easton Haven-Lenker / Cannondale Lock On Griffe
fette 11,6kg









ich finde,es ist recht niedlich geworden...
gruß in die runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (10. März 2013)

nice Teil!
Aber am WE bin ich nicht da... meine Tochter hat Schwimm- WK..
Aber ein WE später bin ich da...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. März 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> so,
> jetzt ist die karre endlich fertig
> die partlist:
> ...



Schön, aber willst du noch dazu schreiben, in welcher Garage es allein die Nacht verbringt?


----------



## Xooldman (10. März 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> so,
> jetzt ist die karre endlich fertig
> musste noch mal die räder wechseln,die fat albert 2.4 waren zu fat   dann hab ich die hans dampf in 2.35 probiert, zu fett ;-( und nun endlich mit 2.25er NobbyNic´s passt es.
> den dämpfer hatte ich noch mal bei toxo zum tune ändern.
> ...



Sieht toll aus... Und so leicht....
Auch eine recht schwungvolle Bremsleitungsführung hinten


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. März 2013)

hi volker,
das können wir ja mal im auge behalten.
am 22.muss ich arbeiten ;-(
am Samstag den 23. sollte gehen .-)
am 24. hat meine frau geb. @Wurzelp.
ich hab es bei mir im haus,und einen scharfen wachhund ( Mops-Bruno ) der es bewacht  @oldman
das mit der leitungsführung hab ich nicht anders machen können 
evtl kürze ich mal noch die leitung,aber das hat zeit.
@all
hier bei mir in 06618 Utenbach liegen schon 15cm neuschnee.  BÄHHH was´n kack-neustart in die woche...hab urlaub ;-((


----------



## Metrum (10. März 2013)

Kannst doch den Leitungsanschluss lustig drehen, dass es besser ausschaut.


----------



## Xooldman (10. März 2013)

Eine schöne Bremsleitungsführung. Ich ärger mich über meinen Bogen hinten aber leider kann ich an der Magura den Anschluss nicht weit genug drehen....


----------



## Metrum (10. März 2013)

Man fährt auch keine Magura! 
Welche hast du denn? Eine vom Rückruf betroffene?


----------



## Xooldman (11. März 2013)

Naja.. Man braucht ja immer ein Modernisierungsprojekt... Wollte mal auf ne XT umsteigen. 
Vom Rückruf ist sie aber nicht betroffen.... Das Ding ist ja viel älter. Ne Louise... Bitte nicht schimpfen!


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. März 2013)

@Metrum
ist natürlich ne geniale idee !
werd ich bestimmt auch so machen...
hab ja zeit


----------



## Metrum (11. März 2013)

Gern geschehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (11. März 2013)

@Metrum,
so,erledigt.sieht richtig gut aus.
noch die leitung gekürzt,fertsch.
danke noch mal ...


----------



## morph027 (11. März 2013)

Das Rize ist schnick....auch wenn mir eine Lefty zuviel Cannondale wäre 

Mein CD ist grad ein Männerpuzzle...Hauptlager (nach 2 Jahren rau) und Dämpfergleitlager (nach einer Saison) sind durch...


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. März 2013)

weil du nur am rumheizen bist 
und ausserdem,fummeln macht doch spass 
gerade bei solchem wetter...


----------



## morph027 (11. März 2013)

Jo, ist grad nicht so wild...wenn das die Woche so bleibt, sind auch alle Ersatzteile rechtzeitig da. Mein Körper ist aber schon auf Frühling eingestellt. Die letzten Runden liefen alle ganz gut, aber bei der Kälte komm ich einfach nicht vom Fleck...


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. März 2013)

so kannst du ja mal bis ins kleinste löchlein putzen )


----------



## morph027 (11. März 2013)

Ach ne, lohnt sich nicht...ich putz generell nur Antrieb und Federelemente bzw. alles was sich bewegt und dreht. Also Lager etc.

Der Rest wird doch gleich wieder eingesaut 

CRC war ja diesmal richtig schnell, Kassette und Kette sind schon da (am 04.03 verschickt)...


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. März 2013)

am 04.04. ??
welches jahr


----------



## morph027 (11. März 2013)

Mist  Siehe edit oben...

So eine DH-Kassette ist ja ganz schönes Gepuzzel....da gibts ja gar keinen Spider...


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. März 2013)

aber nur eine möglichkeit wie sie drauf geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (13. März 2013)

Und, morgen abend kleine Schneerunde? Ich wär dabei......


----------



## morph027 (13. März 2013)

ich auch gern, aber so ohne Lampe wird das nüscht...muss da erst mal klären, ob's der Kopf oder der Akku ist...

Aber rollt sich geil auf der geschlossenen Schneedecke!
 @Wurzelpedaleur: Hast du auch so eine Magicshine Lampe?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. März 2013)

Ist das Kabel, entweder am Eingang zum Kopf, zum Stecker oder zum Akku. Rauslöten + neues reinlöten.
(Ich hab auf Radeln grad keine Lust).


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (14. März 2013)

morph027 schrieb:


> @_Wurzelpedaleur_: Hast du auch so eine Magicshine Lampe?



Nö, mir leuchtet die Amoeba.

Du kannst dem cxfahrer bei der Bastelanleitung 100% vertrauen. Er kann auch alte Wasserkocherschalter mit Kabelbindern reparieren. 
Wenn du ein neues Kabel brauchst und nicht nachsetzen willst, bei Conrad oder recht günstige Sigma Ersatzkabel. Bei Conrad gibts auch solche Gummitüllen, damit das Kabel nicht so stark knickt.


----------



## morph027 (14. März 2013)

Jop...vermute auch sowas...wollte nur mit Ausschlussmethode erst mal schauen, welcher Teil der Konstruktion.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. März 2013)

Dafür gibts Voltmeter, auch billig bei der C-Apotheke. 

Geht morgen vormittag wer radeln? Wenn die Sonne scheint??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (14. März 2013)

Ich könnte so ab 10/halb 11.


----------



## morph027 (14. März 2013)

Multimeter hab ich daheim...aber dazu muss ich ja die Lampe aufschrauben 

Ne, guck ich heut mal...


----------



## cxfahrer (14. März 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Ich könnte so ab 10/halb 11.



Mach n Vorschlag wohin.
Ich kann auch in den Osten kommen, da ich noch an der Riebeckstrasse lang muss.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (14. März 2013)

Halb 11 am Mendebrunnen/Augustusplatz - falls noch jemand mitkommen will.
Von da sind wieder alle Möglichkeiten offen. Sonst geht's hier ja nur Richtung MiMo...


----------



## cxfahrer (14. März 2013)

ok 10:30 Mendebrunnen!


----------



## MattAuriga (14. März 2013)

Oh man ich hätte Lust und kann euch vom Büro aus sogar 10:30 am Brunnen stehen sehen D:
Viel Spaß


----------



## Luk00r (14. März 2013)

kümmert euch mal um reguläre Arbeitszeiten !!!! Das ist ja schlimm


----------



## cxfahrer (20. März 2013)

1.4.-7.4. Finale, will noch wer mit, shutteln? @ Nill aus Berlin fährt.


----------



## morph027 (23. März 2013)

So...endlich mal Zeit gehabt, die Lampe zu testen...also direkt an den LED Anschlüssen liegt schön Saft an...scheint die LED durch zu sein. Nuja...nicht wirklich tragisch. Falls also jemand Ersatzteile einer StiNo Magicchine braucht, alles bis auf LED hab ich da 

Da ja China mittlerweile die ganze Welt im Griff hat und das Zeugs teilweise schon direkt aus Dtl. verschickt wird, teste ich mal so ein [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Mystore365-CREE-Frontleuchte-Scheinwerfer-Taschenlampe/dp/B00AVTZ3ZC/ref=sr_1_cc_3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1364071441&sr=1-3-catcorr"]Teil[/ame] mit 3 x T6 LED's an


----------



## Metrum (23. März 2013)

Die Lumenangabe ist zwar sicherlich unsinnig aber ich habe mittlerweile auch nur noch so einen billigen Chinaböller aus der Bucht, für 30 Euro oder so, und die funzt auch. Und abgebrannt ist hier auch  noch nix, von wegen der Ladegeräte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (23. März 2013)

Jo. hab die auch seit 3 Jahren...Akku lade ich trotzdem immer etwas exponiert und nicht auf dem Laminat 

Helligkeit reicht aus, außer man hat im Wald eine Betty hinter sich ^^


----------



## wurstzipfel (24. März 2013)

ich hab noch eine alte edison,die hab ich jetzt schon 4jahre,und die funzt wie am ersten tag und brennt löcher in den schnee


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (24. März 2013)

Gibt ja auch sehr günstige Ebay-Anbgebote. Ich wollte mir schon mal so eine als Zusatzlampe für den Lenker zulegen, um die Sicherheit zu erhöhen. Meine gute ist im Herbst plötzlich ausgefallen und ich habe mich verletzt. 
Lampenprofis vor: Taugt das was oder ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld? 
Habe keine Ahnung, welche LEDs gerade in sind und was für Technik drin sein muss, damit die Wohnung nicht abbrennt.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160799192694?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130667678792?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130767161192?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## morph027 (24. März 2013)

Die T6 ist schon ordentlich... Bei dem günstigen zeug limitiert da aber meist die Elektronik und die Akkus... Die dürfte etwas heller als meine jetzige sein (als sie noch ging *g*). Auf jeden Fall ausreichend hell... Am Lenker konnte man dann noch mit Streuscheiben spielen, damit es eher breit als spottig weit leuchtet.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. März 2013)

Leute, geht radeln, das Wetter ist so geil und die Trails rollen richtig gut (ok ein zwei Schlammlöcher)...nur auf den breiten Wegen sollte man etwas aufpassen, ist doch SEHHHHR glatt  .

(Stöckchenleger, Flossgraben usw. , Neue Harth, Bistumshöhe, Halde Zschocher, Volkspark)


----------



## Le-crew (26. März 2013)

Ja aber der Wind


----------



## R_o_B (26. März 2013)

Le-crew schrieb:


> Ja aber der Wind



  

Ich bin lang genug in der Kälte gefahren, Sonne allein wird jetzt nicht mehr akzeptiert, nur in Verbindung mir Wärme


----------



## Le-crew (26. März 2013)




----------



## morph027 (26. März 2013)

Lampe ist da, Lampe ist hell...wir sehen uns Donnerstag abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2013)

Leute was ist denn los, so geht das doch nicht!
Keine Spuren auf den Trails von Radlern zu sehen.

Selbst der Stöckchenleger hat grad nur mal zwei müde Ästchen quergelegt.

WO ist die Motivation hin??


----------



## err (31. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> WO ist die Motivation hin??



Ich vermute die liegt unter 5 Monaten Schnee, Schlamm und Kälte begraben.


----------



## wurstzipfel (31. März 2013)

Schöne Ostern euch allen...


----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2013)

Mach lieber schönes Wetter für nx WE, dann gehts vielleicht nach Osternohe  ..


----------



## wurstzipfel (31. März 2013)

Also wenn es nach mir gänge,hätten wir schon lange super wetter.  vlt.sollten wir frau holle mal nen kleinen besuch abstatten,und ihr mal gehörig die meinung geigen


----------



## Le-crew (31. März 2013)

Mit Schnee einseifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (31. März 2013)

An mir liegts nicht... Hab es gestern zumindest bis auf die Halde Zschocher geschafft. Naja, zugegebenermaßen war das Fahren schon recht nervig...


----------



## morph027 (31. März 2013)

Ich war am Donnerstag tapfer mit Yvi in der Mimo


----------



## NoxaJack (1. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht kennt ja jemand jemanden der für die neue Saison noch ein Rad sucht  ... Ich möchte meins gern verkaufen und suche nach Interessenten  .. Vlei könnt ihr ja auch noch so ein wenig bei der Vermittlung helfen ... Dankefein  .. Hier mal der link zum Angebot http://bit.ly/10i3Vru


----------



## skyfer (1. April 2013)

Moinsen,

wenn jemand nen Mad East Enduro Ticket über hat würde ich es gern nehmen.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## LH_DJ (1. April 2013)

Morgen 18:00 BDO.....


----------



## GuyGood (2. April 2013)

> Leute was ist denn los, so geht das doch nicht!
> Keine Spuren auf den Trails von Radlern zu sehen.


Na wenn man nicht weiß, wo die Trails sind  Und alles immer geheim gehalten wird *grins*


----------



## skyfer (3. April 2013)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Na wenn man nicht weiß, wo die Trails sind  Und alles immer geheim gehalten wird *grins*



Dann einfach mal bei der BDO-Runde Dienstags oder Donnerstag mitfahren oder hier im Thread mal die Seiten durchsuchen. Die Tracks wurden schon zig-mal gepostet. ;-)


----------



## Kasebi (4. April 2013)

Moin Moin
Kann mir jemand verraten wie es denn so mit  den Scheeverhältnissen im Leipziger Umland aussieht? Ich meine so auf der "Linie" Borna- Grimma- Wurzen- Torgau. Wenn ich schon hier im BLK und SHK nicht großartig Touren kann will ich eventuell dann schon mal meine geplanten Flachlandtouren in Angriff nehmen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## cxfahrer (4. April 2013)

Es sind überall in schattigen Lagen noch längere Schneefelder mit Pamp, bis 15cm tief. Asphalt in der Regel freigetaut, Schotterwege und Trails in der Regel festgefahrener/festgetretener Schnee. Macht kein Spass. 

Aber wie es in Borna, Grimma, Wurzen und Torgau aussieht, weiss ich nicht. Sicher nicht viel anders. Ich war die letzte Zeit nie weiter als 10-20km raus. 
Selbst Anfang März vor der Kälte lag im Muldental zwischen Penig und Rochlitz noch ordentlich Schnee/Eis. 
Zwischen Grimma und Wurzen ist ja dieser Asphaltradweg.

Rennrad sollte gehen  ...


----------



## Kasebi (4. April 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aber wie es in Borna, Grimma, Wurzen und Torgau aussieht, weiss ich nicht........
> Zwischen Grimma und Wurzen ist ja dieser Asphaltradweg.
> 
> Rennrad sollte gehen  ...



Den Radweg wollte ich eigentlich nicht nehmen und Rennrad kann ich auch hier fahren. 
also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (4. April 2013)

Grimmaer Umgebung kannst du vergessen, wenn du nicht nur Forstautobahn fahren willst. Es liegt noch zu viel Schnee und es ist dazu noch zu wenig los auf den Wegen. Jedenfalls dort wo ich normalerweise fahre. Man sieht hier ja schon im Sommer kaum nen MTBer, im Winter seh ich dann fast nur meine eigenen Spuren.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. April 2013)

Entspanntes intervalltraining durch den schneematsch vorhin in der mimo. Die Oberschenkel brennen.


----------



## Luk00r (4. April 2013)

Wenns brennt, dann wars nicht "entspannt" 
ich renn das Treppenhaus hoch und runter, irgendwie zeiteffizienter bei gleichem Spaßfaktor ... aber nächste Woche und so ... gibt Gerüchte über zweistelle Plusgrade


----------



## MM76 (5. April 2013)

Hallo Leipziger Kollegen,

Wetter soll ja tatsächlich langsam besser werden. 

Jetzt bräuchte ich mal Eure Hilfe: Mein Junior ist mittlerweile 5 und fährt auch recht ordentlich Rad. Könnt Ihr uns die ein oder andere schöne Runde empfehlen? Er schafft als Tagespensum so um die 15-20 Kilometer. Natürlich mit entsprechenden Pausen. Pausenstationen als Eisdielen oder Spielplätze wären sicher top 
Im vorigen Jahr waren wir mal im Wildpark. War auch nett, aber völlig überlaufen.
Wäre toll, wenn Ihr ein paar Tipps für die ein oder andere Runde im Grünen habt. 

Danke und Gruß aus Eilenburg


----------



## cxfahrer (5. April 2013)

- Domholzschänke (Freisitz) und Bienitz. Aber nicht vom Stadtzentrum aus. 
- Hafen (hat meiner Nichte als sie 5 war sehr gefallen) und die Trampelpfade an den Schönauer Lachen, vom Kanal 28 aus (Freisitz)
- Mimo und Statitz, in Plaussig (?) ist ein Spielplatz. Ideal aber im Sommer, wenn an den Feldwegen die Kirschen reif sind. Von Taucha aus.
- Auensee und Park Sternburg, ggfs. noch im Auwald andre Seite was dranhängen, Haus Auensee hat Freisitz und die Haltestelle der Auenseeminiaturbahn auch. Ab Auensee.

Musst halt mal in OSM anschauen.


----------



## MM76 (5. April 2013)

Danke


----------



## AlexR (7. April 2013)

Wird ja langsam. Auenwald, Kulki, Hafen waren heute schon wieder ziemlich gut zu fahren. Immer noch schlammig aber es rollt wieder besser ohne den Schnee.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. April 2013)

Immer noch alles sehr schlammig.


*Krötenwanderung !!*

Wir haben eben an der Linie schon die ersten beinah platt gefahren. 
Vermutlich ist Sonntag der Höhepunkt - also bitte aufpassen und *NICHT *den Stöckchenlegerweg fahren!!


----------



## AlexR (11. April 2013)

Es ist wieder schlammig . Keine Sorgen die Naturschützer werden schon wieder riesige Barrikaden errichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (11. April 2013)

Werden sich schreiend auf den Boden werfen und Menschenbarrikaden errichten...

Ne im Ernst, man muss da jetzt nicht unbedingt lang.


----------



## morph027 (11. April 2013)

Jo...MiMo wird dann auch voll sein...Alternative für's WoE? Kulki? Cossi?

Oder ganz wo anders hin?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. April 2013)

Wochenende BDO Feldtest.
Sonntag an der Radrennbahn.
Samstag in Grimma (das interessiert mich aber nicht).


----------



## morph027 (11. April 2013)

Interessiert mich alles nicht


----------



## GuyGood (11. April 2013)

BDO Feldtest klingt total cool, aber ausgerechnet dieses verflixte Wochenende


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (11. April 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wochenende BDO Feldtest.
> Sonntag an der Radrennbahn.
> Samstag in Grimma (das interessiert mich aber nicht).



Gehst da wirklich hin? Gibt's denn was Interessantes? Hab den Flyer überflogen aber nichts gesehen. 
Vielleicht komm ich mal auf ein Bier hin. Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (12. April 2013)

Weiß wer da so alles da sein soll?? Zonenschein wär geil. Hab dieses Jahr echt noch nix davon gehört


----------



## wrangler89 (12. April 2013)

Ist doch eh nur StiNo- Zeugs da. Schade um die Zeit.. Nicht mal mit Voranmeldung bekommste da das was Du testen willst (und eventl. kaufen).
Laß uns lieber woanders biken gehen!


----------



## Le-crew (12. April 2013)

Wenns zeitlich passt gerne. Gib mal Bescheid wann du dirs so vorgestellt hast


----------



## wrangler89 (12. April 2013)

Samstag nachmittag oder Sonntag, nach dem Aufstehen^^


----------



## GuyGood (12. April 2013)

Was ist denn "StiNo- Zeugs" ?


----------



## wrangler89 (12. April 2013)

*Sti*nk*No*rmal


----------



## Metrum (12. April 2013)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Was ist denn "StiNo- Zeugs" ?



Und Du bist Teil unserer zukünftigen Elite, Guido!


----------



## wrangler89 (12. April 2013)

Na jetzt wo er´s weiß schon^^


----------



## Le-crew (12. April 2013)

Ne Kaffeerunde klingt sehr verlockend.  Am besten Sonntag mittag morgen will ich zwei federgabeln und nen Dämpfer Servicen. Keine Ahnung wie lang das dauert.


----------



## GuyGood (12. April 2013)

ich hätte wohl googlen sollen
http://www.mysnip.de/forum-archiv/thema-1479-197201/Was+heist+Stino.html

Gibt wohl noch andere Dummköpfe, auf die man sich doch meist verlassen kann  
Aber danke für die Info, habe das einfach noch nie gehört. 

p.s. Die Elite ist auch nicht StiNo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (12. April 2013)

Sontag Kriebstein, fahren mitm Zug, denk mal so gegen 9
Harz is leider noch ni


----------



## Le-crew (12. April 2013)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhh  
Schnee brauch echt kein mensch


----------



## LH_DJ (14. April 2013)

Ich bin morgen im Hafen, so ca. ab 11:00 bis max. 14:00......
*SONNE*


----------



## morph027 (14. April 2013)

Hau rein...ich hab Kinderdienst


----------



## cxfahrer (15. April 2013)

Muss den ganzen Tag im Büro sitzen  ...hat wer die Tage unter der Woche Lust auf Kriebstein?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (15. April 2013)

Ich hätte wirklich Bock.

Muss das mal checken. Habe nämlich ab Do. einen Hund in Pflege.

Mittwoch wäre aber bestimmt möglich.


----------



## morph027 (15. April 2013)

Lust ja....muss ich mal nen Tag Urlaub nehmen...mal schauen, wie fit ich bin


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (15. April 2013)

Wenn ihr gemütlich fahrt, komm ich mit.


----------



## feliks (15. April 2013)

also ich könnte bestimmt am Donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (15. April 2013)

Ach....du warst doch erst


----------



## feliks (15. April 2013)

Ja aber mir hatt es so gefallen, da würd ich das nochmal machen


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (15. April 2013)

Ja Donnerstag täte mir auch gefallen. Mittwoch geht leider nicht.
Feliks, war's trocken oder gab's unten am See entlang noch die Matschlöcher?
Hat jemand für Donnerstag schon Sonne bestellt?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (15. April 2013)

Donnerstag wäre ich raus.

Mittwoch geht. Freitag möglicherweise auch.


----------



## feliks (15. April 2013)

Es war zu ca. 90% recht trocken. bissl glatt auf Wurzeln. aber nach heute und morgen Kaiserwetter müsste das alles richtig schön rollen


----------



## AlexR (15. April 2013)

Waren gestern dort. Alles trocken bis auf paar wenige feuchte Passagen die nicht weiter stören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. April 2013)

Donnerstag geht bei mir nicht, Mittwoch oder Freitag dann?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (15. April 2013)

Na dann Freitag?


----------



## feliks (15. April 2013)

Da muss ich passen. Es allen Recht zu machen wird wohl nicht möglich sein..


----------



## LH_DJ (15. April 2013)

*Also heute war nahezu perfekt:*














*Ich hab Freitag Zeit, würde auch Hafen wiederholen oder mal den Grimmaer Stadtwald besuchen; Kriebstein höchstens die kleine Runde und da muss ich noch die Familie befragen. Machen tue ich auf jeden Fall was, Enduro in Treuchtlingen steht vor der Tür...*


----------



## Deleted 59812 (16. April 2013)

Mittwoch wäre mir ehrlich gesagt lieber als Freitag.

Da müsste ich den Hund niemandem aufdrücken. Könnte ich aber sicher organisieren.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. April 2013)

@ M.R. : könnte müsste würde wollte - dann fahren wir halt Mittwoch, die große Runde auf Tempo.


----------



## morph027 (16. April 2013)

Neeeee....dann komm ich nicht mit 

Heute abend dabei? Da können wir ja nochmal quatschen...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (16. April 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @ M.R. : könnte müsste würde wollte - dann fahren wir halt Mittwoch, die große Runde auf Tempo.



Da wäre ich dabei.

Freitag nicht.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (16. April 2013)

Dann macht mal Mittwoch. Mir würden bei der großen Runde die brennenden Oberschenkel vermutlich eh den Spaß verderben. Muss erst mal hier wieder bisschen fahren.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. April 2013)

11:15 Uhr ab Töpeln, morgen. 
Sonst wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2013)

Töpeln -Kriebstein:

- Trails staubtrocken, noch etwas spassiges Laub zum Schliddern
- teils liegen ein paar Bäume rum und Brückchen und Treppchen sind minimal anders
- nur von Töpeln ein zwei schlammige Wiesenstücke
- am Stausee noch alle Bürgersteige hochgeklappt, nur die Eisdiele in Kriebstein hat auf


----------



## Long John (17. April 2013)

schön , gibt´s Photos?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (17. April 2013)

Wie schnell wart ihr rum?


----------



## feliks (17. April 2013)

Ist morgen jemand im Hafen unterwegs? bzw komt jemand mit?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (18. April 2013)

Wann? Möchte mich 13h mit meinem Fräulein zum Mittag am Waldplatz treffen.


----------



## LH_DJ (18. April 2013)

Wie ist es denn am Freitag?
Hatte vor nach Grimma zu fahren (mit S-Bahn), kann mir aber auch Hafen vorstellen......
Kommt wer mit?


----------



## feliks (18. April 2013)

@ Wurzelpedaleur: also ich hab den Tag frei, nachdem ich ausgeschlafen habe.. so gegen 14uhr werd ich dort sein


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (20. April 2013)

Bin Samstag&Sonntag in Jena und hab ein Bike mit. Falls auch jemand hin fährt, ruf mal an.


----------



## LH_DJ (20. April 2013)

*Und ich war nun doch in Grimma. Hier ein paar Eindrücke:*


https://vimeo.com/64442275


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (21. April 2013)

Heut späten nachmittag/abend jemand Lust auf ne Runde?

Und hat noch jemand einen 80er oder 90er Vorbau (1 1/8 - 31,8) rumliegen? Muss das an meinem HT mal testen...der 70er ist doch nen Tick zu kurz...


----------



## Xooldman (21. April 2013)

Wo würde es denn heute hingehen? Grundsätzliches Interesse besteht schon mal...


----------



## invalid (21. April 2013)

hab ich was verpasst... seit wann ist der Stöckschenleger an einigen Stellen eingezäunt?


----------



## Luk00r (21. April 2013)

haha  , den Zaun gibts schon seit paar Wochen - trail geht aber drumrum


----------



## GuyGood (21. April 2013)

@LH_DJ:
schönes Video, auch wenn die Musik nicht so meins ist, find ich es ganz nett. Ich war selbst noch nie in der Ecke, aber kann man wirklich mal nen Ausflug hin machen  
Danke.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (21. April 2013)

morph027 schrieb:


> Heut späten nachmittag/abend jemand Lust auf ne Runde?
> 
> Und hat noch jemand einen 80er oder 90er Vorbau (1 1/8 - 31,8) rumliegen? Muss das an meinem HT mal testen...der 70er ist doch nen Tick zu kurz...



Ich finde da bestimmt sowar was zum Tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (22. April 2013)

Sauber...müsste nur mal schauen, ob das passt, bevor ich was kaufe. Hab nur noch einen 100er rumliegen...das ist bissl arg lang


----------



## LH_DJ (23. April 2013)

Ich heute abend nicht, Donnerstag wieder......


----------



## Long John (28. April 2013)

Tach zusammen, wollte am 1. Mai mal von Gera nach Jena fahren offroad. Sind so ca. 70km und in etwa 1700 hm, wenn alles hinhaut. 

An und Abreise dann mit dem Zug ab leipzig 7:26 Uhr (ggf. auch ne Stunde später)

und von Jena Zwätzen 19:16 zurück.

Mag vielleicht wer mitkommen? 

Gruß Andi


----------



## morph027 (2. Mai 2013)

Kommt heut jemand?


----------



## feliks (2. Mai 2013)

also ich nicht. hab mich heut schon genug bewegt: am Fockeberg ne neue Linie gegraben, geschnitten, getreten..


----------



## Luk00r (3. Mai 2013)

Mag am So jmd mit innen Harz (die üblichen Trails) ? Zug 7:21 Hbf.


----------



## LH_DJ (4. Mai 2013)

So, hier mein kleines Machwerk von der Specialized Enduro in Treuchtlingen. Kameraposition ist etwas eintönig, dafür hab ich diesmal andere Musik gewählt:

https://vimeo.com/65455997


----------



## AlexR (6. Mai 2013)

Was ist denn am Floßgraben los? Da wurde mit schweren Gerät alle Zugänge mit riesigen Baumstämmen blockiert. Samstag war es noch frei.


----------



## Long John (6. Mai 2013)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Mag am So jmd mit innen Harz (die üblichen Trails) ? Zug 7:21 Hbf.



bin am arbeiten, von daher passé, sonst gern


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Mai 2013)

Gardaseeausflug, Bilder von @ will67, Teil 1: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10573903&postcount=2003


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (8. Mai 2013)

Heute hat noch jemand Schilder dazu aufgehangen. Betrifft alle Trails am Floßgraben. Samstag, Sonntags und an gesetzlichen Feiertagen sind die Eisvögel wohl nicht da?


----------



## Kasebi (8. Mai 2013)

So wie sich das hier liest ist eigentlich klar wer hier der Dumme sein wird.

http://www.mdr.de/tv/programm/sendung254348.html

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Mai 2013)

AlexR schrieb:


> Heute hat noch jemand Schilder dazu aufgehangen. Betrifft alle Trails am FloÃgraben. Samstag, Sonntags und an gesetzlichen Feiertagen sind die EisvÃ¶gel wohl nicht da?



Dass es der BehÃ¶rde erst jetzt auffÃ¤llt dass dort ein Eisvogelpaar lebt...ich hab die schon letztes Jahr dort beobachtet.
Den beiden EisvÃ¶geln war es wohl bislang wurst, aber nun haben sie sich wohl beschwert, weil sie in Ruhe vÃ¶geln wollen?

Na da kann man nix machen. 
EisvÃ¶gel sind heilig, dafÃ¼r werden sogar Nutrias erschossen. 

_Zitat:
_  _FloÃgraben wÃ¤hrend der Brutzeit des Eisvogels nur eingeschrÃ¤nkt befahrbar_
_(08.05.2013)_ _Der  FloÃgraben kann aufgrund der Brutzeit des Eisvogels* ab sofort bis zum  15. August *nur eingeschrÃ¤nkt befahren werden. Das besagt eine  AllgemeinverfÃ¼gung, die die Stadt Leipzig im Einvernehmen mit dem  Landkreis Leipzig erlassen hat. Die AllgemeinverfÃ¼gung tritt ab sofort  in Kraft. 

Der FloÃgraben stellt ein Ã¶kologisch besonders  wertvolles, aber auch sensibles GewÃ¤sser im sÃ¼dlichen Auwald der Stadt  Leipzig dar. So ist er u. a. Bestandteil des europÃ¤ischen  Vogelschutzgebietes "Leipziger Auwald". Zum Schutz streng geschÃ¼tzter  Brutvogelarten (in diesem Falle des Eisvogels), die zur Zeit am  FloÃgraben brÃ¼ten, ist die Stadtverwaltung nach dem  Bundesnaturschutzgesetz dazu verpflichtet, vorÃ¼bergehende Vorkehrungen  zu treffen, um die Bruten nicht zu gefÃ¤hrden. 

Bis zum 15. August  ist das Befahren des FloÃgrabens mit Wasserfahrzeugen aller Art â d. h.  auch Kajaks und Kanus â nur noch an Wochenenden (Samstag und Sonntag)  sowie an bundeseinheitlichen Feiertagen in den Zeiten von 11 bis 13 Uhr  sowie 15 bis 17 Uhr gestattet. AuÃerdem muss das Betreten von  beiderseitig 20 Meter breiten Uferbereichen entlang des FloÃgrabens  untersagt werden. 

Die eingeschrÃ¤nkte Nutzungserlaubnis wurde im  Rahmen eines verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãigen Ausgleichs der Interessen der  Allgemeinheit an einem wirksamen Schutz des Eisvogels und dem Interesse  Einzelner an der eigentlich ungehinderten Freizeitnutzung des nunmehr  gesperrten Gebietes getroffen._


Ich habe damit kein Problem, dort nicht mahr lang zu radeln. FÃ¤hrt man halt woanders. Gibt ja noch genug...


----------



## Le-crew (9. Mai 2013)

Verwunderlich das keine Umleitungsschilder aufgestellt worden 
Die sind doch bekloppt so ein aufriss zu machen. Ich kenn an der weißen Elster min eine Stelle wo 5-10 Eisvögelpaare leben und da geht auf der anderen seite ein waldweg lang dem man auch sehr gut mit dem Rad fahren kann. Die Vögel leben dort schon ewig das ganze ufer ist voller Löcher . Und obwohl dort Leute mit ihren Hunden laufen und wir MTB'ler lang fahren sind die Vögel immer noch da. Komisch oder?? Vielleicht hat den Tieren keiner gesagt das sie das gefälligst stören soll. Oder die Mädels konnten sich wieder mal nicht aus der Reichweite ihrer Kaffeemaschine bewegen


----------



## gurkendoktor (9. Mai 2013)

ich denke, hier geht es weniger um uns als um die damen und herren hundehalter.


----------



## Le-crew (9. Mai 2013)

Wenn zur Abwechslung mal alle Hundehalter den in Sachsen herrschenden Leinenzwang nachkommen würden. Ich würde bei jedem gleich hundert Euro Strafe verlangen.  Ich hab das schon so oft gehabt das mir so ein Vieh vor's Rad gerannt ist. Der nächsten hat Pech  Gibts dann Cesar zun mittag


----------



## AlexR (9. Mai 2013)

Eisvögel schützen ist doch super. Finde eher die Zeiten wo man mit den Boot lang darf eigenartig. Zwischen 13-15 Uhr halten die Mittagsschlaf? Wenn kann man denen doch gleich ganz ihre Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Long John (9. Mai 2013)

die Bilder vom Gardasee sind echt beeindruckend

Da muss man schon ganz schön Schneid haben da runterzufahren. Hut ab


----------



## morph027 (9. Mai 2013)

In Grimma wars heut nicht ganz so steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (9. Mai 2013)

Geil.  
Wo ist denn das. Gern auch per PN


----------



## wrangler89 (9. Mai 2013)

Grimma


----------



## morph027 (9. Mai 2013)

Genau...mitten im Stadtwald...scheinbar gedulded....da stehen noch mehr so schöne Dinger...ein kleines Roadgap, Hühnerleiter, kleiner Double über nen Bach...


----------



## wrangler89 (9. Mai 2013)

ja dort ist vieles machbar. stört niemanden. und alles schön weitläufig.


----------



## Le-crew (9. Mai 2013)

Was es nicht alles gibt


----------



## wrangler89 (9. Mai 2013)

was, warst noch nie dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (9. Mai 2013)

Nö 
Ist doch MTL habsch angst allein


----------



## wrangler89 (9. Mai 2013)

ich war nicht allein. Rene war mit^^


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (17. Mai 2013)

Bei Aldi gibts nächste Woche ein tolles Spielzeug, um endlich den Stöckchenleger zu überführen oder die Eisvögel mal zu sehen. Wer kaufts?
http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_wild_ueberwachungskamera_wk1_48_5_1357_19764.html

Aber vermutlich wird man auf allen Bildern - egal wo man die Kamera im Wald aufhängt - nur einen groß gewachsenen Biker mit langen grauen Haaren sehen. ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Mai 2013)

pah...ich geh da nur zu Fuss lang.


----------



## Luk00r (17. Mai 2013)

Stadtschlampe geklaut  - war erst ein Jahr alt und ich mochte sie 




Aber mit raceface Lenker+Vorbau, Lizard Skins Schraubgriffe schwarz, braune Plastik-Pin-Pedalen


----------



## N.Speiseeis (18. Mai 2013)

morgen krupka,.

fetzte dh AKTIONA


----------



## feliks (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo Sportfreunde. Hat irgendeiner von euch zu Hause zufällig noch nen echtes Syntace-Schaltauge rumliegen und würde es mir anvertrauen? Keine Ahnung ob es meine Postbote heute noch damit bis her schafft. Und Ochsenkopf morgen ohne Schaltwek wird plöt. mfg


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Mai 2013)

feliks schrieb:


> Hallo Sportfreunde. Hat irgendeiner von euch zu Hause zufällig noch nen echtes Syntace-Schaltauge rumliegen und würde es mir anvertrauen? Keine Ahnung ob es meine Postbote heute noch damit bis her schafft. Und Ochsenkopf morgen ohne Schaltwek wird plöt. mfg



Ja ruf mich an oder komm heut abend vorbei.


----------



## morph027 (21. Mai 2013)

An meinem Schaltauge hängt nur noch ein ganzes Cannondale dran 

Viel Spass morgen! Und lass diesmal alles ganz.


----------



## Xilef (25. Mai 2013)

Grüßt euch Biker,

wer von euch ist den immer mal an der Strecke beim Auenwald/Auensee?
Gebt mal bitte Feedback


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_o_B (27. Mai 2013)

Dieser verdammte Regen muss endlich aufhören. Wollte gestern eigentlich mit nem Kumpel in Harz, was aber durch das Wetter dort nicht möglich war. Haben dann mal Amerika-Rochlitzberg probiert, natürlich ohne GPS  

Die Tour ist bestimmt ganz schön, wenn man halbwegs trocken bleibt. Ich für meinen Teil war nach einer Stunde komplett durch. Sind aber dann noch weiter gefahren. Nachdem wir uns aber wieder mal verfahren hatten und man die Zehen schon nciht mehr spürte sind wir zum Auto zurück. Ergebnis: 6 Stunden abgestrample bei Kälte und Dauerregen = Nicht so cool. Wird aber bestimmt mal wiederholt.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (29. Mai 2013)

Wer braucht einen 14,5m Gartenschlauch zum Bike putzen? Habe zum Schlammbike abspÃ¼hlen 20 m gekauft, weils billiger ist als Meterware von der Rolle. Brauchte aber nur 5,5 m. 
Habe also 14,5 m normalen, grÃ¼nen Gartenschlauch 1/2 Zoll, 13mm, 18 bar, Giftfrei abzugeben.
5 â¬ fÃ¼r alles oder 3 â¬ fÃ¼r 5 m ;-)


----------



## StevenR1 (30. Mai 2013)

Grüner Schlauch...würde als Bremsleitung an meinem Bike gut aussehen. Was kosten 80cm? 

Müsste doch gehen, oder was sagen die Techniker?

Beste Grüße und frohes Schlammbeseitigen...bei den Pistenverhältnissen eine gute Idee


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (30. Mai 2013)

80 cm bekommst du geschenkt, wenn du den Rest dann auch noch nimmst. 
Bis 18 bar steht drauf. Ob das fÃ¼r deine Bremse reicht, musst du in der Anleitung lesen. Um Fittings passend zu machen, wird es aber Bastelei. Zur ÃlbestÃ¤ndigkeit kann ich nichts sagen. Aber wo bekommst du 14,5 m Bremsleitung fÃ¼r 5 â¬?


----------



## morph027 (5. Juni 2013)

Lohnt sich morgen fahren?


----------



## feliks (5. Juni 2013)

Da machen wir ne Tour duch die Stadt mit Treppen klatschen und so Spaß


----------



## LH_DJ (5. Juni 2013)

bin dabei....


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (6. Juni 2013)

Anne Bruder ist grad zu Besuch und wir werden auf jeden Fall bisschen die Sonne im Grünen genießen. Richtung Markkleeberger See und Tagebau sollte ja gehen.
Wir würden schon bisschen eher am Nachmittag losradeln, falls noch jemand mit will. 
Vielleicht sehn wir euch noch abends, wie ihr auf die "Treppen klatscht". Welcher BMX-Trick ist das eigentlich?


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juni 2013)

Guck dochmal nachm Zwenkauer oO
Ich muss noch ein wenig warten mit dem richtigen Radeln, es zieht sich...lästig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (6. Juni 2013)

Wenn du überhaupt schon bisschen rollen kannst, kannst gern mit uns ein Stück fahren. Weißt ja, wir sind keine Heizer. 
Ruf an, wenn du Nachmittag magst.


----------



## wrangler89 (9. Juni 2013)

Zwenkauer is nix besonderes... man sieht nicht viel.


----------



## Stumpi83 (13. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, wie der Auenwald und der Zschochersche aktuell aussehen? Fahrbar oder sind dort Schwimmflügel notwendig?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (13. Juni 2013)

Im Wald nur Hauptwege. Der Hügel geht natürlich.


----------



## AlexR (18. Juni 2013)

Die Neue Harthe ist teilweise noch ganz schön Nass. Stand fast bis zu den Knien im braunen Wasser  Der Trail vom Griechen runter ist nur bedingt zu empfehlen.


----------



## morph027 (24. Juni 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06...ou-cant-kill-the-spirit/#fa-photo-aa5-1406707


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpi83 (27. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, gibt es irgendwelche aktuellen Statusmeldungen vom Stöckchenleger, kann man den mehr oder weniger ungehindert fahren? Würde sonst heut dort spontan mal schauen, wie es aussieht..


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Juni 2013)

War letztes mal vor ca. 4 Wochen da und habe es aufgegeben.

Überall Äste in Mengen, die ein Absteigen unumgänglich machen. Gerade an uneinsehbaren Stellen hinter Kurven bzw. Bäumen. Meiner Ansicht nach mit Verletzungsabsicht.

Man kommt halt nicht zum Fahren. Und dreimal die Woche aufräumen will ich auch nicht.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (27. Juni 2013)

Der Trail ist ja immer noch gesperrt. Da das nur zeitweise ist und Mitte August wieder vorbei, bin ich für daran halten. Gibt sonst nur Unmut wegen den bösen Radfahrern im Wald.


----------



## Stumpi83 (27. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, die Sperrung, da war ja was.. 
Also dann doch wieder ein paar Waldautobahnen fahren und dann nen Abstecher auf den Zschocherschen.. ^^


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Juni 2013)

Der Stöckchenlegerweg ist frei. War er damals jedenfalls noch.

Die beiden am Flossgraben sind zu.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (27. Juni 2013)

Stöckchenlegerweg ist doch am Floßgraben und deshalb gesperrt.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Juni 2013)

nö

steht auch kein schild, wie bei den anderen beiden wegen.


----------



## AlexR (27. Juni 2013)

Stöckchenlegerweg ist nicht gesperrt. Als ich das letzte mal da war er allerdings schon ziemlich zugewachsen. Hat kein Spaß mehr gemacht, gerade die Stellen wo der Zaun neuerdings steht. Floßgrabenwege ist dicht. Die werden allerdings auch ziemlich zugewachsen sein, wenn bis zum 15.08. niemand mehr lang kommt.

Im Herbst ist dann wieder Auenwald Saison .


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (27. Juni 2013)

Wundert mich grad etwas. Ich hatte den hier geposteten Text und die Karte anders verstanden. Aber gut...


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2013)

AlexR schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Im Herbst ist dann wieder Auenwald Saison .





Schilder wegen der Eisvögel standen/stehen nur am Flossgraben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (27. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute,

Ich hab mal ne Frage. Ich habe Wellgo MG1 Pedale und das linke Pedale knackt so unschön. Das Pedal hat ja vorn so eine Abdeck-Kappe, die man mit einem passenden Sechskant-Schlüssel öffnen kann, aber danach start mich eine recht tief versenkte Mutter an... Kann ich das Pedal irgendwie öffnen/das Lager herausholen? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (27. Juni 2013)

Klar. Achse in Schraubstock und mit einer passenden Stecknuss (glaub 9mm oder war das zollig? - irgendwas hat jedenfalls gepasst) die Mutter raus. Dann kannst du den Körper abziehen. Drin ist ein RiKuLa und ein Gleitlager. Wenns klappert, ist meist nur das Gleitlager verschlissen.


----------



## Xooldman (27. Juni 2013)

Stumpi83 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Sperrung, da war ja was..
> Also dann doch wieder ein paar Waldautobahnen fahren und dann nen Abstecher auf den Zschocherschen.. ^^


 
Zschochersche ist auch ganz schön zugewachsen...


----------



## GuyGood (27. Juni 2013)

" Achse in Schraubstock und mit einer passenden Stecknuss" Hmm, da scheitert es an beiden, aber dann werd ich wohl morgen mal die Selbsthilfewerkstatt aufsuchen  Danke, aber verschlissen wäre allgemein eher so lala..hmm...  
Na gut, danke erstmal


----------



## Stumpi83 (27. Juni 2013)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Zschochersche ist auch ganz schön zugewachsen...



Ja, das stimmt, die Äste hingen letzten Freitag schon ganz schön tief - aber im unteren Teil, nach dem Double war der komplette Weg versperrt - haben zu zweit ne halbe Stunde gebraucht, um die ganzen "umgefallenen" (?!?) Äste und Bäumchen, die kreuz und quer über den Weg lagen, wegzuräumen. Deswegen und wegen der Millionen Mücken hat uns die Muse gefehlt, da oben auch noch aufzuräumen..


----------



## beutelfuchs (28. Juni 2013)

Koennte mir diesen Stoeckchenlegerweg jemand bei Google maps o.ä. einzeichnen oder den Einstieg fuer Ortsunkundige erklaeren bzw. Koordinaten angeben? Dafuer wuerde ich mich auch am aufraeumen beteiligen


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (28. Juni 2013)

Da bin ich ja jetzt gespannt, wieviele Stöckchenlegertrails hier genannt werden. 

Für mich ist das der Stöckchenledertrail:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.315217,12.356204&num=1&t=h&gl=de&z=16
51.315217,12.356204

Direkt nach der kleinen Brücke links rein. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch der Floßgraben. Aber gestern waren ja ein paar Leute anderen Meinung. 
Jedenfalls findest du dort immer genug Stöckchen zum Aufräumen.


----------



## Stumpi83 (28. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte immer der startet hier: 51.292786,12.357103 und geht Richtung Norden.. ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juni 2013)

Stumpi83 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer der startet hier: 51.292786,12.357103 und geht Richtung Norden.. ^^



Der Flossgraben, ja.

Martin, schieb einfach mal den googlemaps Ausschnitt von dir nach unten, da steht "Flossgraben".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (28. Juni 2013)

Genau das hab ich mir gestern gedacht, als es hieß, Stöckchenlegerweg wäre nicht gesperrt und nur der Floßgraben ist gesperrt.
Es gibt im Wald jede Menge Stöckchenlegertrails und jeder hat seinen. 
Meiner war immer der, der nach der Brücke in der Nähe von dem neu gebauten Wehr los geht. An einem Graben, von dem ich bisher dachte, das wäre auch schon der Floßgraben. Aber vermutlich ist das nur der alte Mühlgraben??  Nach 100m kommt man an dem Dachsbau vorbei und weiteren paar 100 m ist man auf der Linie. Die Fortsetzung von dort ist seit 2 Jahren bisschen schierig, weil durch die Baumfällarbeiten ziemlich zerstört und nicht mehr schön und flüssig fahrbar. Auf dem ersten Stück werden schon ewig Hindernisse und Fallen gebaut, die mich schon 2 Schaltaugen gekostet haben. Weiter Richtung Süden gibts doch keine Fallensteller. Windbruch ist doch kein Stöckchenleger. 

Edit: Ah, ok. Mit der Einstellung Karte und Labels sehe ich zumindest, dass der Mühlgraben auf der anderen Seite der Pleiße ist. 
Zählt der Graben an (meinem) Stöckenlegerweg nun noch zum Floßgraben oder ist das einfach irgend ein namenloser Graben? Richtig verbunden sind sie ja nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juni 2013)

so grad gefahren
alles fahrbar ausser flossgraben
da liegen vier Bäume quer am nordeinstieg

PS: dein Graben ist kein Graben sondern die Paussnitz.


----------



## GuyGood (28. Juni 2013)

@Wurzelpedaleur: ja, du hast recht, sind 9mm. 
Wollte ja gern mal nach dem rechten schauen, aber die Selbsthilfewerkstatt hat nur 8mm und 10mm Steckschlüssel gehabt, die dann auch in diese Öffnung passen. *hach*


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juni 2013)

Gehst du mal zu Aldi oder Lidl und holst dir nen Satz Inbus und Nüsse mit Ratsche für 15,99 oder so. 
Und fürs neue Bike ein paar ordentliche Pedalen.


----------



## GuyGood (28. Juni 2013)

Hey, nix gegen die MG1   Haben wohl einfach das Hochwasser nicht vertragen^^ 
Aber ja, ich schau mal, irgendwann brauch man ja sowieso jedes Werkzeug mal


----------



## AlexR (29. Juni 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> so grad gefahren
> alles fahrbar ausser flossgraben
> da liegen vier Bäume quer am nordeinstieg



Ist nicht immer noch Eisvogelsperre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2013)

Dochdoch. Wollte denen mal guten Tag sagen. Waren aber nicht da.

BTW, die vier umgefallenen Bäume sind eine sehr wirksame Sperre, da kommt so leicht keiner mehr durch.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (29. Juni 2013)

Hab dafür doch ein professional tool.  Müssen nur mal wieder zusammen fahren, damit ich weiß wo. Schon so lange nicht mehr da durch... 
Aber vor 15.8. mach ich da nix. Will ja nicht ins Gefängnis.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2013)

Wie gross ist denn deine Motorsäge? Die Bäume haben je ca. 50-60cm Durchmesser und liegen in ca. 1-2m Höhe. 
Das wird schwierig. 
Vielleicht besser ne Shore drüber zimmern im Herbst?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (29. Juni 2013)

Ich bin der Motor.  
50 cm geht grad noch, wird aber bei Hartholz Plagerei. Aber vielleicht immer noch schneller und vor allem dauerhafter als eine Brücke, die an der Stelle nach einer Woche wieder kaputt ist. :-(

Hat schon mal jemand den dicken Baum am Fockeberg weggeräumt, der seit 1-2 Wochen die steile Abfahrt links von der Sitzecke blockiert?
https://maps.google.de/maps?client=...-8&redir_esc=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&sa=N&tab=wl
51.317917,12.362435


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2013)

Schau dir die Stelle dort am Flossgraben lieber erstmal an, bevor du anfängst zu sägen und dann von vier Baumstämmen erschlagen wirst. 

Ich räum keine Bäume weg.
Das machen andere - wie zB am Kulki. Alles frei. #
Übrigens wo soll an der Halde Zschocher was zugewachsen sein? 
Oder habt ihr das auch schon aufgeräumt gehabt?


----------



## Xooldman (29. Juni 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Übrigens wo soll an der Halde Zschocher was zugewachsen sein?
> Oder habt ihr das auch schon aufgeräumt gehabt?


 
Sagen wir mal das Lichtraumprofil ist etwas eingeschränkt...


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2013)

Das bin ich gewohnt bei meinen Ausmaßen..
Das bisschen blutige Arme von den Brombeeren.


----------



## Xooldman (29. Juni 2013)

Ja, bin auch nicht gerade zierlich... am kleinen Sprung nach der Betonplatte wähnte ich mich schon kopfseitig im Geäst... und dann die üblen Brombeersträucher... wenn man da mit dem teuren Marken-Bike-Shirt hängen bleibt... oh jeh.


----------



## Le-crew (30. Juni 2013)

hilft nur nen Buschmesser 

Das Wetter ist ja zur Zeit auch zum kotzen. Entweder permanent Regen oder wir haben Ende Juni 12-14° Grad. Hält ja keiner aus. 
Was geht denn sonst noch an den Wochenenden?? Bin leider seit einigen Monaten in der Woche Beruflich in Regensburg und bekomm echt nix mehr mit. Gibts was neues an der Halde in Zschocher??


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juni 2013)

Ich hab da keinen mehr bauen sehen. 
Die Line mit den Doubles bin ich aber bestimmt ein Jahr nicht mehr lang.

Stöckchenleger ist ja echt fleissig  - grad wieder geräumt. 
Am Klärwerk Wolfswinkel steht jetzt ein "NSG -Betreten verboten!" Schild...grrr...langsam wirds nervig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (30. Juni 2013)

Kleinere Bautätigkeiten gab es mal so Anfang des Jahres... Seitdem hat sich nichts wesentliches getan. 

Im Moment kann man den ersten kleinen Kicker nicht nutzen... Da liegt in Kopfhöhe ein entwurzelter Baum quer. Hab ihn allein aber nicht wegbekommen. Der untere Kicker ist arg mitgenommen. Braucht mal etwas Pflege.


----------



## Stumpi83 (3. Juli 2013)

Im unteren Bereich hatten wir ordentlich weggeräumt, nur die Kopffreiheit liess noch etwas zu wünschen übrig..


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juli 2013)

Mein Fazit zu Rabenberg: Kann man, muss man aber nicht. 
Und erstmal sollte die A72 ab/bis Borna frei sein.


----------



## Stumpi83 (3. Juli 2013)

Gib mal mehr Fakten bitte  Warst du schon mal in pod smrkm? Wenn ja, ist es vergleichbar?


----------



## GuyGood (3. Juli 2013)

Das mit der A72 wird sich aber denk ich schon noch bissl ziehen^^ Außerdem, bis Borna ist es doch ok, das Stück zwischen Penig und Borna finde ich viel nerviger, da es nur 1 Spur ist. Aber wie Stumpi schon schrieb, erzähl mal bitte mehr. Hatte auch vom Trailcenter Rabenberg gelesen und hatte auch auf eine nette, nahe Alternative zu pod-smrkm und anderen Sachen gehofft


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juli 2013)

Also sie haben sich Mühe gegeben  ...

Aber ich hab da halt ein Vorurteil gegen das Erzgebirge. Eine riesige Sporttrainingsanlage aufm Berg mit Kantine, Parkplatz usw. und dann Trails, die eher mal so in den Wald gefräst sind. Kaum ist es lustig und man freut sich, wird es schon wieder grob gezimmert. 
Beispiel: man ballert schön um die Flowkurven auf ruppigen Wurzeln/Steinen/Matsch, da will man einen Sprung nehmen und merkt im letzten Moment, dass direkt dahinter eine 90° Kurve ist. Kann mal vorkommen, ja - aber es ist insgesamt zu oft. Sprünge sind nichtmal mit Halde Zschocher vergleichbar. Muttitauglich.
Und bergauf ist es IMMER Forstpiste - angenehm zu treten, aber laaaaangweilig. 

Beim Smrk merkt man halt, dass ein Profi am Werk war (Daffidd Davies). 

Selbst die etwas gebastelt wirkenden Rychelbske Stezky hatten a) mehr regenfest gesicherte Trails und b) FLOW. 

Am Rabenberg müssen sie definitiv mehr Kies anfahren (sonst wirds bald wie Braunlage) und vielleicht noch etwas mehr Hirn ins Shapen investieren. 

Insgesamt überwiegt der Spass. Aber - naja, das Flair und der Highspeedflow vom Smrk, der Märchenwald der Rychelbske Stezky - Fehlanzeige. 

Erzgebirge. 

Was wir dann gemacht haben, war shutteln. Das geht gut, da man immer bis ganz rauf fahren kann und alle Trails unten an Strassen enden.

Es waren 2,5h hin und auch zurück.

PS: Trailmap (deutsch: " Karte")


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (4. Juli 2013)

Ich fands am Rabenberg auch "so ok". Die Trails sind schöne, schmale Waldsingletrails. Aber flowig ist das nicht. Es geht überwiegend flach und langsam vorwärts. Man muss ganz schön kurbeln um auf Geschwindigkeit zu kommen. Dabei wird man von eckigen Kurven wieder ausgebremst. Die Strecke ist noch recht einfach zu fahren. Weil man auch "bergab" fast überall ganz schön strampen und immer wieder beschleunigen muss, fand ich es ziemlich anstrengend.
Wenn sich die Wurzeln mal ausgefahren haben, wird es rumpelig. Dann ist es dort aber zu Flach, dass es noch Spaß macht. 
Ein leichtes Tour/AM-Rad ist besser als ein schweres mit viel Federweg. 
In dem Rabenberg Thread steht auch schon viel.


----------



## Le-crew (5. Juli 2013)

Danke an Muhahaha der sich die mühe gemacht hat in Zschocher für Ordnung zu sorgen. 
Bis auf den einen Brocken von Stamm ist alles auch in Kopf bzw. Flughöhe frei. Um dieses letzte Problem wird sich mit ner KS gekümmert


----------



## N.Speiseeis (5. Juli 2013)

fährt jemand sonntag mit nach bozi...biete mitfahrgelegenheit von frohburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (6. Juli 2013)

Bei dem geilen Wetter war heut mal ne Lake Jump Session angesagt 
War richtig Geil und hat Sauviel Grinsen verursacht. Bei der nächsten mal könnten es aber ruhig mehr Leute sein  
Fotos gibts reichlich in meinen Album


----------



## Stumpi83 (8. Juli 2013)

Also zu Rabenberg kann ich nur sagen, dass es verdammt viel Spass macht dort zu fahren! Von den Höhenmetern nimmt es sich gar nichts, in Bezug auf Pod - ganz im Gegenteil, die Zwischenetappen haben es teilweise schon in sich.. 
Ja, wer dort mit ner 20kg-Downhill-Schleuder auftaucht, wird keinen, um nicht zu sagen gar keinen Spass haben - aber fürs Hardtail ist es auch zu bockig. 
Wenn man eine gute Linie wählt, kommt ordentlich Flow auf - man muss aber halt auch mal die Räder manuell etwas anheben, sonst bleibt man an der ein oder anderen Wurzel hängen.. ^^
Trailfahren back to the "Roots" würd ich sagen! 
Lohnt sich definitiv und man wird mich dort sicher noch des Öfteren sehen.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (10. Juli 2013)

Hi,

will mich hier mal einklinken:

Ich bin Denis (unschwer zu erkennen, ich weiß) und bin MTB Fan und für jede Art von MTB Tour / Singletrail zu haben. Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit, gemeinsame Ausritte zu planen?

Ach ja, ich bin 35, jung geblieben und reite ein Fuji Reveal (mit tragbaren 12,5 kg bei 150/140 mm) und bin so durchschnittlich mit 25 km/h (Tourenschnitt über alles) unterwegs. Meine derzeitigen Touren / Radwanderungen liegen im Bereich von 80 - 100 km, Ausreißer bis 212 km pro Tag gab es auch schon und sind bei ein wenig mehr Training auch kein Problem 

Wo und wann fahrt Ihr so?

LG Denis


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juli 2013)

Dienstags 18:00 vorm BDO an der Karli und Donnerstags 18:30 am Mendebrunnen Augustusplatz, immer so knapp 2 h und 40km.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo und danke für die Info, cxfahrer! Das ich meist bis 20:00 arbeiten bin und dann ausgleichend eher sporadisch frei habe, wird das wohl eher selten klappen. Aber das ist ein Anfang! Seid ihr auch ab und zu mal sonntags unterwegs?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juli 2013)

IdR sind alle irgendwo irgendwann unterwegs, die Schnittmenge ist aber dadurch dass viele auch am WE arbeiten recht klein. 
Wenn dir Raufschieben-Runterfahren mit Fullface zusagt, kannst du es ja am WE aufm Nahleberg (Müllberg, Trashmountain) oder am Hafen versuchen. 
Sonst fällt mir nix ein.
Ist im Moment auch schwierig mit Trails, da alles arg verschlammt und zugewachsen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpi83 (10. Juli 2013)

Hi Denis,
ab nächster Woche/nächstem Wochenende können wir uns gern mal über die ein oder andere Tour unterhalten. Dann wollt ich nämlich wieder auf die "größeren", flachen Touren umsteigen..


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (10. Juli 2013)

@_cxfahrer_: Ach ja, die liebe Freizeit! Wer kennt das Thema nicht... 
Was heißt eigentlich bei dir "Full-Face"? Und warum hochschieben? Ist der dort so steil - so habe ich ihn gar nicht in Erinnerung? Ich fahre ja keinen Freerider. Und ein paar mal EBM Seiffen konnte ich auch ab... 
  @_Stumpi83_: Hi Stumpi, das klingt gut! Nächstes Wochenende habe ich sogar schon eine Tour im Auge: Entweder wieder eine Etappe Rennsteig (ggf. dieses Mal ab Oberhof Richtung Südosten - waren vor zwei Wochen von Eisenach bis Oberhof unterwegs), oder vlt. mal (probeweise) Rabenberg / Breitenbrunn. Mit'm Sachsenticket eine echt günstige Angelegenheit. Je mehr Leute desto besser!  Bis jetzt sind wir voraussichtlich zu dritt. Samstag oder Sonntag ist auch noch nicht raus... Bock mitzukommen?


----------



## Stumpi83 (10. Juli 2013)

DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> ... oder vlt. mal (probeweise) Rabenberg / Breitenbrunn. Mit'm Sachsenticket eine echt günstige Angelegenheit. Je mehr Leute desto besser!  Bis jetzt sind wir voraussichtlich zu dritt. Samstag oder Sonntag ist auch noch nicht raus... Bock mitzukommen?


 

Ähm.. ^^ Nunja..  Rabenberg war ich letzten Sonntag und der Grund, warum ich erst ab nächster Woche Zeit habe ist, dass ich dieses Wochenende in Breitenbrunn die Trailtrophy mitfahre..  3 Wochen hintereinander wird dann wohl doch ein bisschen heftig..


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (10. Juli 2013)

Naja, mal schauen, ob sich das so umsetzt. Vlt. wird es auch alles ganz anders.  Ich halte dich aber mal auf dem Laufenden - nur für den Fall, dass wir "nur" Strecke machen. 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der TrailTrophy! Wird sicherlich der Hammer...


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juli 2013)

Am Nahleberg ist eine Mini-DH-Strecke. 

Mir ist es eigentlich grad zu warm für längere Runden, da leg ich mich lieber an den See oder rolle gemütlich alleine um den Kulki oder so.
Evtl. könnte man Kriebstein fahren, wenn es nicht gar so warm ist. 
Ich wär auch für ne Enduro-Harzrunde ab WR zu haben, aber nicht Sonntags, da nerven die Wanderer.
Wenn sich eine Gruppe zusammenfindet, ginge auch Smrk.

PS: Kilometerfressen ist nicht so mein Ding, eher schnell und/oder steil bergab.


----------



## AlexR (10. Juli 2013)

Bei Smrk wäre ich auch mal mit dabei. Im Harz ist es eigentlich egal wann man fährt. Hatte immer den Eindruck Sonntags ist eher weniger los als Samstags.

Sonntagabend sind nur die Züge durch die ganzen Penlder etwas voller.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. Juli 2013)

Ich komm nach Smrk auch gern mit.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juli 2013)

ok wann?


----------



## Stumpi83 (10. Juli 2013)

Wenn es sich zeitlich bei mir einrichten lässt, bin ich auch dabei  Für einen Tag nehm ich an?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juli 2013)

na wenns nur für einen Tag ist, hier um 8:00 los sollte langen - Tag ist mir egal erstmal - morgen  ? 
Am WE und über Nacht kann man halt abends abchillen mit Steak und Fassbier. Aber um das meiste abzufahren reicht ein Tag.

Macht nen Vorschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. Juli 2013)

Nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch oder Dienstag bis Mittwoch? 
Aber da wird kein 25er Schnitt gefahren!


----------



## GuyGood (10. Juli 2013)

*aufUndAbSpring*Nehmt mich mit, nehmt mich mit^^ *spring*
Nein, im Ernst. War schon mal da, war total super und falls noch zufällig ein Platz frei ist, würde ich gern mitkommen  Unter der Woche wäre kein Problem nächste Woche


----------



## Stumpi83 (10. Juli 2013)

Naja, wie hier schon des öfteren, eher nebenbei, erwähnt wurde, sind dann doch einige normal arbeitstätig und können daher nicht einfach mal mitten in der Woche so nen Ausflug machen..  Ein Wochenende wäre da wohl eher zweckdienlich..


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. Juli 2013)

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich vermutlich auch kein Auto habe. Mein Fräulein wird es brauchen...


----------



## AlexR (10. Juli 2013)

Ich bräuchte auch ein Platz im Auto. An einem Tag wäre mir lieber. Unter der Woche geht mit ein paar Tagen Vorlauf. Morgen wäre also zu knapp . Nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch passt.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juli 2013)

Mittwoch wäre mir vermutlich passender. In meinem Auto kann ich zweie mitnehmen. Ronny S. wollte auch unbedingt hin, bei ihm passen auch zwei Mitfahrer rein - wenn er Zeit hat.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. Juli 2013)

Ich meld mich bei dir an. 
Erster. 

Wenn ich's Auto kriege, kann ich auch fahren und habe Platz für weitere 2.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juli 2013)

Also Liste:
- ich
- wurzelpedaleur
- AlexR
- Guygood
- Ronny?

Da brauchen wir schon zwei Autos. Schaun wir mal.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (10. Juli 2013)

Ahh, ich sehe, ihr verplant schon fleißig den nächsten Mittwoch. Was heisst eigentlich "Smrk" bei Euch?

Bei uns kristallisiert sich der Samstag nächster Woche (20.07.) heraus. Es wird sehr früh losgehen ab Hbf. Leipzig, Einstieg in den Rennsteig ist Oberhof (Rondell) und Endpunkt wird voraussichtlich Steinbach am Wald sein. Gesamtstrecke etwas über 80 km, davon ca . 76 auf dem Rennsteig. 

Wer Lust hat, kann gerne mitkommen. Streckenprofil gibt's hier:
http://www.rennsteig.de/hoehenprofil/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. Juli 2013)

DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> Ahh, ich sehe, ihr verplant schon fleißig den nächsten Mittwoch. Was heisst eigentlich "Smrk" bei Euch?
> 
> Bei uns kristallisiert sich der Samstag nächster Woche (20.07.) heraus. Es wird sehr früh losgehen ab Hbf. Leipzig, Einstieg in den Rennsteig ist Oberhof (Rondell) und Endpunkt wird voraussichtlich Steinbach am Wald sein. Gesamtstrecke etwas über 80 km, davon ca . 76 auf dem Rennsteig.
> 
> ...



Deine Beschreibung klingt für mich nach einer Zweitagestour. Da hätte ich keinen Spaß. 
Ich war 25 Jahre nicht mehr auf dem Rennsteig und weiß nicht, wie der sich so fährt. Aber ich glaube, das war recht viel einfacher Forstweg, oder? Mach mal paar Fotos und vielleicht kannst du es anschließend nach der Singletrailskala einschätzen. Meine Freundin wollte da auch schon mal hin. Aber die fährt nicht gern über Wurzeln und berghoch auch nicht und runter schiebt sie, wenn es steil wird. Ist deshalb schwierig einen passenden Weg in schöner, bergiger Natur zu finden.

http://www.singltrekpodsmrkem.cz/?lang=en


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (10. Juli 2013)

@Wurzelpedaleur: Danke für die Info über Smrk! Sieht auch interessant aus. Ich muss mir unbedingt mal solche Bikeparks anschauen - bin noch nie in einem gewesen!

Und ja: Was das Thema Tagestour Rennsteig angeht, weiß ich durchaus, dass das eine anstrengende Etappe wird. Das Dumme ist, dass wir so oder so auf die Bahn angwiesen sind, bisher typische Von-A-nach-B-Fahrer. In den Parks seid Ihr ja klassicherweise Von-A-nach-A-Fahrer ;-)

Kurz gesagt, in der Nähe fährt nix anderes. Und unsere letzte Etappe von Eisenach nach Oberhof waren auch etwas über 60 km. Mit ein zwei Stunden mehr Zeit wird das also auch was werden diesmal. Hoffe ich ^^

Was ist eine Singletrail-Skala. Gibt's dafür einen "Katalog", an dem man sich orientieren kann? Ich nehme diesmal meine Liquid Image Ego mit und mache ein paar Aufnahmen dazu. Und Recht hast Du, was die Forstwege angeht, es ist ziemlich viel Strecke dabei und die Anstiege und Abfahrten geben sich auch alle Kilometer die Klinke in die Hand. Auch wenn 65 km/h bergab auch Spaß machen kann


----------



## AlexR (10. Juli 2013)

Mittwoch .

Was nimmt man am besten mit 150mm AM oder das CC Hardtail? Auf den Videos sieht es ziemlich nach Hardtail aus.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. Juli 2013)

DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> Was ist eine Singletrail-Skala. Gibt's dafür einen "Katalog", an dem man sich orientieren kann?
> 
> Hast du schon mal von Google gehört? Da gibt man solche Wörter ein.
> http://www.singletrail-skala.de/
> ...



Das klingt für mich nicht so gut. Mir gehts um Spaß auf der Strecke haben und nicht um möglichst weit zu kommen. Wozu also berghoch plagen, wenn es dann nicht mal S1-S3 runter geht? Alles einen Forstweg mit 65km/h runterplautzen, da muss ich heulen.  Ging mir Himmelfahrt bei meiner einzigen Ausfahrt in den Bergen dieses Jahr schon so, weil ich den blöden Einstieg nicht gefunden habe... Krieg gleich wieder schlechte Laune deshalb.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (10. Juli 2013)

Na nu aber! Du musst doch nicht gleich grummelig sein! Und entschuldige, dass ich nach Suchbegriffen wie SMRK nun nicht gleich nach Eurer Singletrail-Skala gesucht hatte. Ich werde nicht mehr fragen. 

Übrigens habe ich gegen eine technisch knackige Abfahrt auch nichts einzuwenden und an Adrenalin mangelt es auch bei uns nicht. Doch der Wanderungscharakter gefällt mir eben auch. Ich sehe gerne ein wenig Natur dabei. Vlt. ändere ich ja meine Meinung, wenn ich mehr bei Deinen S1 - S3 mitreden kann ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juli 2013)

AlexR schrieb:


> Mittwoch .
> 
> Was nimmt man am besten mit 150mm AM oder das CC Hardtail? Auf den Videos sieht es ziemlich nach Hardtail aus.



Ich fand Fully ok, spart Kraft - auf jeden Fall aber mit Versenkstütze, es geht dauernd rauf und runter. 
Protektoren sind überflüssig, aber eine Badehose braucht man an dem See leider (viele Leute da). 

 @_denis_ pfeiffer: die STS ist für das meiste was man normal fährt irrelevant - eher für das was man auf trailhunter.de so sieht. 
Aber Forstweg runter ist für uns alle hier Höchststrafe! Wo man hier ja eh schon so wenig bergab fahren kann und im Flachen ständig Forstwege eiern muss. Smrk ist kein Bikepark, sondern ein Singletrailcenter wie Rabenberg oder Rychlebske Stezky usw. - gebaute Trails.
*
Fs. Liste für Mittwoch:*
- ich
- wurzelpedaleur
- AlexR
- Guygood
- Ronny
Stand derzeit also 2 Autos mit insgesamt 6 Plätzen - einer frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. Juli 2013)

DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> Na nu aber! Du musst doch nicht gleich grummelig sein! Und entschuldige, dass ich nach Suchbegriffen wie SMRK nun nicht gleich nach Eurer Singletrail-Skala gesucht hatte. *Ich werde nicht mehr fragen. *



Nee, frag nur weiter. 
Und niemand ist hier grummelig - außer ich muss Forstweg runter fahren.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (10. Juli 2013)

@cxfahrer: Okay, das habe ich verstanden! Ich kann es sogar nachfühlen. Wo ich mich doch jedesmal freue wie ein kleines Kind, wenn's mal verbockter wird.  Und da kenne ich Eure Trail-Center ja noch nicht einmal...

  @Wurzelpedaleur: Danke, dann habe ich das wohl missverstanden. Ich dachte, ich als derzeitiger Rennsteig-Gondoliere wäre hier gleich unten durch 

Ps.: Ich habe am Mittwoch frei, aber a) halte ich es für vermessen, zu fragen, ob ich mit darf und b) muss ich ja am Samstag ziemlich fit sein. Aber die Neugier ist nun doch groß!


----------



## GuyGood (10. Juli 2013)

danke fürs aufnehmen in die Liste. *freu*  Ich hab sowieso nur ein Hardtail, aber damit geht das problemlos  Versenkbare Stütze wäre aber so oder so super


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Juli 2013)

DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> ...ob ich mit darf und b) muss ich ja am Samstag ziemlich fit sein. Aber die Neugier ist nun doch groß!



Klar kannst du mit. 
Ein zwei Tage Büroschlaf reichen vollkommen um sich vom Smrk zu erholen.

*Fs. Liste für Mittwoch:*
- ich
- wurzelpedaleur
- AlexR
- Guygood
- Ronny
- DenisPfeiffer

Stand derzeit also 2 Autos mit insgesamt 6 Plätzen - vorläufig komplett!


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (11. Juli 2013)

Haha, ihr seid ja cool! Danke, cxfahrer! Ob der sich hiermit bietenden Gelegenheit sage ich natürlich nicht nein. Scheiß auf fit sein am Samstag...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (11. Juli 2013)

Ich würde auch das Auto kriegen. Könnten also noch mehr mit. Anne überlegt so ein bisschen. Richtet euch dann aber auf gemütlich ein. Je nach Erschöpfungsgrad, müsste aber jemand fittes zurück fahren. @denis: Ich war auch noch nicht dort, aber verblockt sollte dort nichts sein. Alles einfach und nur hoch und runter und hin und her.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (11. Juli 2013)

öh....   hab ich getz was ueberlesen?
was isn nu "Smrk"???

...weil ICH hab noch urlaub und nen kombi... und vielleicht
zeit mitzufahren...  wenn ich weiss worum es geht    !?

ps: fahre hardtail, bin keine 25 mehr... 
     will damit andeuten -> KEIN MTB-terrorist   

pps: wer, was, wie lange und wohin faehrt denn heute ab augustusplatz/ brunnen mit???

beste gruesse 

der mic


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (11. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Info, @Wurzelpedaleur! Ist mir auch egal, wie es dort ist. Es sieht nur "schweinegeil" aus auf der Homepage! 

Wie bekommt Ihr eigentlich die Bikes mit? Habt Ihr Trailer hinten dran? Ich habe auch noch einen im Keller, nur kein Auto dazu. ^^

Hach, freu freu...


----------



## schnitzeljagt (11. Juli 2013)

...wer ALLES lesen kann ist klar im vorteil:

"
Smrk ist kein Bikepark, sondern ein Singletrailcenter wie Rabenberg oder Rychlebske Stezky usw. - gebaute Trails
"

he, he....  




der mic


----------



## Stumpi83 (11. Juli 2013)

Also ich bin schon ein bisschen neidisch, dass ich an Werktagen normalerweise arbeiten muss.. 
Würde mich ja zu gern anschliessen...
  @denis: pod kannst du dir wie einen weitläufigen Pumptrack vorstellen  Die Trails sind gut befestigt (kaum wurzeln oder blockige Steine etc.) und relativ breit, die Höhenunterschiede sind jetzt nicht so drastisch (ich kann mich an 2 Zwischenetappen erinnern, wo man mal ein klein wenig klettern musste) und die Abfahrten sind eher langgezogen als steil. Der Spass kommt durch die Schnelligkeit und den Flow, den man aufbauen kann und so richtig kaputt waren wir bisher nur, wenn wir wirklich alle Runden am Stück durchgeballert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (11. Juli 2013)

Mein gutes Fahrrad kommt in Kofferraum. Deshalb ja immer nur 3 Leute in ein Auto.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Juli 2013)

Zur Gruppengröße/-fitness:
Wenn wir mehr wie 6-7 Leute werden, sollten wir uns teilen (vor Ort). Das wird sonst kompliziert mit Überholen von anderen und warten auf Langsame. Ist aber handelbar. Ich würde mal vermuten wir sind drei-vier fitte (ich zB) und drei weniger fitte (Ronny zB). Es gibt zur Not auch Abkürzungen und genug Treffpunkte. 
Erfahrungsgemäß kann sich bis Mittwoch noch einiges ändern. Schaun wir mal wer krank wird und was das Wetter sagt.
Trefpunkt wäre wohl am Besten bei dir, Martin (also im Osten)? Dann können wir dich zur Not wachklingeln :..

Radl passen bei mir (Berlingo) drei rein und beim Ronny (Vivaro Kasten) auch mindestens drei, zur Not sechs. Man kann sich bei mehr Autos also entsprechend würfeln. Aussendran ans Auto muss nichts.

Mendebrunnen heut abend bin ich da.

PS: natürlich alle Runden an einem Stück, was denn sonst? Ok, Polen können wir weglassen, der Forstweg zurück nervt.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (11. Juli 2013)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> öh....   hab ich getz was ueberlesen?
> was isn nu "Smrk"???
> 
> Ich hattes oben schon mal geschrieben
> ...



Ich bin leider anders beschäftigt.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (11. Juli 2013)

Nochmal ganz vielen liebe Dank an euch alle!  Heute kann ich leider (wie gesagt) nicht dabei sein - ich muss ja auch mal arbeiten. Aber morgen (da habe ich frei) mache ich in Anbetracht der nächsten Woche lieber mal noch eine kleine (Trainings-) Runde um Leipzig. Wer Lust hat, ...

Treffpunkt und -zeit gebt Ihr bestimmt nächste Woche bekannt, oder?


----------



## schnitzeljagt (11. Juli 2013)

@ wurzelpeee:
DANKE... geschnallt 

...ich reihe mich heute abend mal ein am brunnen....


@ denis:
sach ma bescheid wennde faehrst....
NOCH is urlaub bei mir und ich hab´zeit...  

gruesse

der mic


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (11. Juli 2013)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> @ denis:
> sach ma bescheid wennde faehrst....
> NOCH is urlaub bei mir und ich hab´zeit...
> 
> ...


 
Ich mache voraussichtlich gegen zehn los. Richtung ist noch ungewiss und noch bin ich allein. Irgendwelche Ideen, wohin wir könnten?


----------



## AlexR (11. Juli 2013)

Urlaub ist genehmigt .


----------



## skyfer (11. Juli 2013)

Der feliks und ich sind auch dabei und fahren selbst.

*Fs. Liste für Mittwoch:*
- cxfahrer
- wurzelpedaleur
- AlexR
- Guygood
- Ronny
- DenisPfeiffer
- skyfer
- feliks

Stand derzeit also 3 Autos mit insgesamt 8 Plätzen - vorläufig komplett!


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Juli 2013)

skyfer schrieb:


> Der feliks und ich sind auch dabei und fahren selbst.
> 
> *Fs. Liste für Mittwoch:*
> - cxfahrer
> ...



Du hast Frank vergessen. Der wollte auch. 

*Fs. Liste für Mittwoch:*
- cxfahrer
- wurzelpedaleur
- AlexR
- Guygood
- Ronny
- DenisPfeiffer
- skyfer
- feliks
- Frank

 da werden wir wohl noch Platz brauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (11. Juli 2013)

Also ich muss Mittwoch arbeiten, aber nachher bin ich dabei.....


----------



## schnitzeljagt (11. Juli 2013)

nun bin ich doch freitag bei den kleinfreunden weimar.....    

*sorry* 

der mic



DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> Ich mache voraussichtlich gegen zehn los. Richtung ist noch ungewiss und noch bin ich allein. Irgendwelche Ideen, wohin wir könnten?


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (11. Juli 2013)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> nun bin ich doch freitag bei den kleinfreunden weimar.....
> 
> *sorry*
> 
> der mic


 
Okay, Mic, kein Problem! Ich habe mir überlegt, in Richtung Eythra, neue Harth etc. rauszumachen. Dort gibt es bestimmt auch ein paar Trails, wie ich mich glaube erinnern zu können. Rückzu noch an der Bistumshöhe und an der Halde Zschocher vorbei und gut...


----------



## AlexR (11. Juli 2013)

Ist die neue Harthe eigentlich noch überflutet oder geht es wieder?


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (11. Juli 2013)

Gute Frage! Keine Ahnung, aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch nass! Mist! Aber ich werde nun doch "Eurem Ruf folgen", und morgen mal Breitenbrunn anfahren. Eine bessere Vorbereitung als das dürfte ich nicht finden ^^

EDIT: Aaaach Mensch! Breitenbrunn hat sich dank der DB erledigt. Sachsenticket gilt erst ab neun Uhr, das wird zu spät, da bin ich erst um drei auf'm Trail :-( Nun, was liegt nun näher als... Jena! Jena muss reichen ;-)


----------



## Stumpi83 (12. Juli 2013)

Mal ne Frage - Rychlebske Stezky - lohnt sich die abenteuerliche Anreise? ^^ Macht da ein Tag Sinn oder sollte man lieber 2 planen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juli 2013)

Stumpi83 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage - Rychlebske Stezky - lohnt sich die abenteuerliche Anreise? ^^ Macht da ein Tag Sinn oder sollte man lieber 2 planen?



Also, ich würde da nur hinfahren, wenn man eh in die Ecke will, zB ein paar Tage in Prag oder Krakau verbringt oder so. Von dort sind es ca. 200km Umweg.

Ich weiss gradnicht ob die Trailmap online steht, aber es gibt einen "easy" mit Freibad am Ende und zwei so mittel zum Ballern, wobei es da glaub so vier Nebentrailvarianten zu gibt. Die Auffahrt (ausser Easy) ist immer gleich, daher hat das so Bikeparkcharakter mit selber hochtreten, ist auch recht zackig bergab mit Sprüngen und Doubles. 
Wenn man wegen der chilligen Atmosphäre hinwill, sind zwei Tage voll ok. Die Gegend ist super schön. Wenn es einem um Trailgeballer geht, lohnt es nicht - bei der Entfernung kann man auch in die Alpen fahren.

PS: Töpeln-Kriebstein liegt ganz schön viel Windbruch rum, geht aber. Hochwasserschäden sind minimal. Alles fahrbar.


----------



## beutelfuchs (12. Juli 2013)

Falls jemand fuer morgen noch was sucht und Lust hat von Oberhof auf den Schneekopf zu fahren: 8:30 ab Lpz bzw 10:00 ab Erfurt/Hoeffner. Tempo wird sehr gemuetlich 

http://www.oberhof.de/sommerurlaub/...ouren/oberhofer-sportstaetten-und-schneekopf/


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (13. Juli 2013)

Schade, ich bin heute arbeiten. Aber morgen (So.) wollte ich gerne die "Pfade an der wilden Gera" (Gräfenroda nahe Oberhof, nach thueringen-entdecken.de) anfahren. Rundkurs speziell für MTB'ler ca. 30 km. Habe mir eine Kartenbroschüre zuschicken lassen, sieht sehr gut aus...


----------



## Le-crew (13. Juli 2013)

Heut Wer in LE und Südraum unterwegs??


----------



## wrangler89 (13. Juli 2013)

17.00 Südraum^^


----------



## Le-crew (13. Juli 2013)

zu spät 13 Uhr Cossi Bushaltestelle. Frank kommt auch. Eventuell noch jemand


----------



## wrangler89 (13. Juli 2013)

zu zeitig. da hat mich der Garten noch in seiner Hand...viel Spaß


----------



## Le-crew (13. Juli 2013)

Du und dein Acker


----------



## wrangler89 (13. Juli 2013)

Biete Acker, suche Freizeit....^^


----------



## Le-crew (13. Juli 2013)

Den kannste hier anbieten wie Sauerbier  
Was`n Rasen mähen?? Der wächst auch ohne Dich  Bin mal froh nen bissl Zeit für`s Hobby zu haben. Unter der Woche gehts ja nun aus Dir bekannten Gründen nicht mehr. Na ja mal sehen wie`s weiter geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (13. Juli 2013)

Nee, is schon klar. Viel Spaß


----------



## AlexR (13. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre morgen nach Wernigerode. 7:21 Uhr fährt der Zug ab Leipzig. Geplante habe ich Pfarrstieg, Wurmberg, Hohnekamm und 16:30 Uhr wieder in Wernigerode.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (13. Juli 2013)

So, bei uns ist's nun auch endlich raus: Morgen früh ab 6:50 Hbf geht's Richtung Gräfenroda, um dem *******rle hier mal einen Besuch abzustatten. Ist hoffentlich etwas abwechslungsreicher als nur Forstwege 

Abends gegen 21:30 sind wir wieder zurück...


----------



## Le-crew (14. Juli 2013)

So Dank Muhahaha und meiner einer ist in Zschocher wieder alles ungestört befahrbar. Der dicke Baumstamm in Flughöhe am oberen Kicker hat sich nun doch entschieden zu verschwinden 
Wer fährt heut??


----------



## Xooldman (14. Juli 2013)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Falls jemand fuer morgen noch was sucht und Lust hat von Oberhof auf den Schneekopf zu fahren: 8:30 ab Lpz bzw 10:00 ab Erfurt/Hoeffner. Tempo wird sehr gemuetlich
> 
> http://www.oberhof.de/sommerurlaub/...ouren/oberhofer-sportstaetten-und-schneekopf/





Le-crew schrieb:


> So Dank Muhahaha und meiner einer ist in Zschocher wieder alles ungestört befahrbar. Der dicke Baumstamm in Flughöhe am oberen Kicker hat sich nun doch entschieden zu verschwinden
> Wer fährt heut??



Na da werde ich die neugewonnene Kopffreiheit heute nochmal testen. Vielen Dank den fleißigen Räumern!


----------



## Xooldman (14. Juli 2013)

da hat es mich vor dem Anlieger ja fast abgeworfen... Treibsand am Kurveneingang.... Sonst alles herrlich frei zu fahren.


----------



## Le-crew (15. Juli 2013)

Ja  ich weiß hatten aber keine schaufel mit. Das zeug kommt vom Regen wenns wieder den Hang runter läuft.  Wollen mal bei Gelegenheit eh mal alles reparieren und neu shapen.  Der erste " Anlieger" ganz oben z.b. ist ja eh nen Witz


----------



## Xooldman (15. Juli 2013)

Wenn ihr da vorhabt ein wenig zu modernisieren, würde ich mich gern beteiligen. Sagt also mal Bescheid. Wird die Woche über zwar fast unmöglich aber am WE kann man sicher mal Zeit freischaufeln.


----------



## Le-crew (15. Juli 2013)

Arbeite unter der Woche in Regensburg.  Wird also schwer da was zu machen. Wenn dann  nur am WE.  Muss ja nicht unbedingt dieses sein. Wollten das machen wenns mal zu schlecht ist zum biken. Also Nieselregen oder Langeweile 
Ich melde mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juli 2013)

* Liste für Mittwoch:*
- cxfahrer
- wurzelpedaleur
- AlexR
- Guygood
- Ronny
- DenisPfeiffer
- skyfer
- feliks
- Frank (wenn Platz)
*
Treffpunkt bei Feliks vor der Tür Täubchenweg Ecke Augustenstrasse 
am Mittwoch um 7 Uhr !*
Denke wir werden ca. 19 -20 Uhr zurück sein. 
Nehmt genug Wasser mit, es wird warm und Einkehren ist frühestens am Kiosk am Fass-Restaurant möglich.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (15. Juli 2013)

Wunderbar! Ich wollte schon anfragen, wie's nun steht. Ich freu mich schon so sehr! ;-) Ich hoffe, Ihr seid in Reudnitz an der Hausecke auffällig sichtbar 

Achso, Geld für Sprit und Co. bringe ich was mit. Sollte ich sonst noch etwas bedenken?

Ps.: Ich war gestern die "schwere" Runde um Gräfenroda fahren. War wieder vglw. viel Forstweg dabei, aber auch ein paar echt versteckte Trails. Müde bin...


----------



## schnitzeljagt (15. Juli 2013)

...leider mittwoch nicht mit dabei....   

morgen BDO 18 uhr aber...

gruesse

mic


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juli 2013)

DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> ..Ich hoffe, Ihr seid in Reudnitz an der Hausecke auffällig sichtbar
> 
> Achso, Geld für Sprit und Co. bringe ich was mit. Sollte ich sonst noch etwas bedenken?



Silberner Berlingo, weisser Vivaro mit Rallyestreifen. 
Wie gesagt, Wasser und Essen für ca. 3 Stunden und wenn man CZK hat ist es auch ganz praktisch, aber kein Muss. Da man ins Ausland fährt, sollte man auch nen Perso dabei haben.

Wer nicht kann: bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid geben!!!


----------



## AlexR (15. Juli 2013)

Ich werde da sein.


----------



## feliks (15. Juli 2013)

Also ich hätte das schon gerne gewusst wenn sich nen Rudel verrückterRadfahrer vor meiner Haustür trifft.. 

Also dann bis Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DenisPfeiffer (15. Juli 2013)

Ja neeee, is klar, Feliks! Du bist bestimmt überhaupt kein verrückter Biker!


----------



## feliks (15. Juli 2013)

Nee. ich bin die Vernunft in Person. Wirst du schon sehen. Außerdem schrieb ich Rudel und nicht Horde(welche keinen Anführer besitzt).


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (16. Juli 2013)

Ich freu mich und bin natürlich auch dabei.


----------



## wrangler89 (16. Juli 2013)

Moin, allerseits,
meine Frau sucht eine nette, ausgebildete, arbeitswillige Friseurin zur Festeinstellung. 
Wenn jemand eine kennt, bitte per PN.


----------



## morph027 (16. Juli 2013)

feliks schrieb:


> Nee. ich bin die Vernunft in Person. Wirst du schon sehen. Außerdem schrieb ich Rudel und nicht Horde(welche keinen Anführer besitzt).



Bumsvernünftig


----------



## AlexR (16. Juli 2013)

Irgendwo Mittagessen kann man da? Oder Verpflegung für den ganzen Tag mitnehmen?


----------



## feliks (16. Juli 2013)

Nimm mal lieber Schnittchen mit. da musst du auch kein tschechisch auspacken. und wechselgeld gibts auch keins. banane n sind auch immer super


----------



## schnitzeljagt (16. Juli 2013)

falls einer kontakt mit einem der heutigen BDO tour teilnehmer hier hat... bitte kundtun:

der mic hat sich schwer bratze verfahren    und ist nach gefuehlten 20 minuten rumgeeier-suche am kulki nach hause getrottet 

sorry, kannte die tour und die gegend mal so gar nicht....

mic


----------



## GuyGood (16. Juli 2013)

Also bin nat. auch dabei, bin schon fleißig am Vorbereiten, aber denke ich werd sowieso wieder irgendwas vergessen^^ ..außer das Rad natürlich^^ 

@_schnitzeljagt_: hast du gerade von dir in der 3. Person geschrieben? Und konntest du bei der BDO-Runde nicht dranbleiben, oder was war das Problem?
Aber hey, ist mir letztens auch so gegangen am Cossi, da waren die anderen plötzlich alle weg, nachdem ich mich mit jemand anderen verquatscht hatte  (also lag nich an der Kondition^^...)


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (16. Juli 2013)

So, Feierabend! Kamera geleert und geladen, Brötchen geschmiert, Corny's und Trinkblase im Kühlschrank und jetzt nochmal schnell Fahrrad vom Thüringer Dreck befreien. Helm nicht vergessen... und auf morgen freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzeljagt (16. Juli 2013)

na, da musste ich mal schwerst bremsen weil hund mit herrchen aufm singletrail anwesend war...  und ich als superNIXauskenner am kulki hab dann wohl nen abzweig verpasst... unn da warnse wech...
nich das einer denkt ich laeg im krankenhaus oder so 

und kondi iss schon gut... wenn dann liegts downhill meißt an meinen nur 100 mm federweg....  vorne...  hinten nix... 

gruesschen  ...der mic




GuyGood schrieb:


> Also bin nat. auch dabei, bin schon fleißig am Vorbereiten, aber denke ich werd sowieso wieder irgendwas vergessen^^ ..außer das Rad natürlich^^
> 
> @_schnitzeljagt_: hast du gerade von dir in der 3. Person geschrieben? Und konntest du bei der BDO-Runde nicht dranbleiben, oder was war das Problem?
> Aber hey, ist mir letztens auch so gegangen am Cossi, da waren die anderen plötzlich alle weg, nachdem ich mich mit jemand anderen verquatscht hatte  (also lag nich an der Kondition^^...)


----------



## morph027 (17. Juli 2013)

Sind dir nochmal entgegengefahren, haben dich aber nicht mehr gefunden. Aber gut zu wissen, dass du gut angekommen bist


----------



## schnitzeljagt (17. Juli 2013)

morph027 schrieb:


> Sind dir nochmal entgegengefahren, haben dich aber nicht mehr gefunden. Aber gut zu wissen, dass du gut angekommen bist






gruesse

mic


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (18. Juli 2013)

War das gestern ein schöner Ausflug!!! Ich danke euch allen für das Gelingen, besonders unseren tapferen Fahrern, die uns nach der Tour noch nach Hause chauffiert haben. 
Als ich abends die Augen geschlossen haben, konnte ich noch weiter viele Kurven ziehen. 

Wenn jemand die 4 Pausenfotos haben möchte --> Email. Badehosenbilder poste ich hier nicht öffentlich.






schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> und kondi iss schon gut... wenn dann liegts downhill meißt an meinen nur 100 mm federweg....  vorne...  hinten nix...
> 
> gruesschen  ...der mic



Die Ausrede mit dem Rad zählt nicht.  Ich habe meistens ein Rad "mit vorne auch nix" und da fährt bergrunter trotzdem keiner davon. Downhill bin ich damit aber noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (18. Juli 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Die Ausrede mit dem Rad zählt nicht.  Ich habe meistens ein Rad "mit vorne auch nix" und da fährt bergrunter trotzdem keiner davon. Downhill bin ich damit aber noch nicht gefahren.





...wo du recht hast, hast du recht   

gruessechen

der mic


----------



## GuyGood (18. Juli 2013)

ja, war echt super gestern. Auch von mir nochmal Danke an cxFahrer fürs sichere chauffieren   Ich hoffe die anderen beiden Gruppen sind ebenso gemütlich wie wir wieder nach Hause gekommen und haben den Abend ruhig ausklingen lassen.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo Herrschaften,
es gibt schon wieder lockere Pläne fürs Wochenende Pod Smrkem. Mit einer Übernachtung Sa/So oder So/Mo. Und dafür bisschen langsamer fahren und nicht alles an einem Tag abreißen. Fräulein dabei. Aber nicht mein Fräulein, deshalb würde ich mich auch noch über ein weiteres Zelt freuen, damit mein Fräulein nicht schimpft.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Juli 2013)

WE wäre bei mir eher schlecht.

Do/Fr wäre gut. Oder man macht was für nächste Woche fest.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (22. Juli 2013)

Ne, geht leider erst ab Samstag. Do können wir beide Kriebstein oder hier was fahren.

Nächste Woche ist dann wieder extra. Da ist Anne wieder da und vielleicht noch mal Pod Smrkem mit ihr.   Also noch gemütlicher.

Zelten natürlich nur bei halbwegs sicherer Regenfreiheit. Bei Nässe leg ich mich nicht ins Zelt und mag auch nicht durch den Tafelfichtenschlamm fahren...




M.R. schrieb:


> WE wäre bei mir eher schlecht.
> 
> Do/Fr wäre gut. Oder man macht was für nächste Woche fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (22. Juli 2013)

oh, da kann wohl jemand nicht genug vom Singletrek bekommen


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (22. Juli 2013)

Also ich fand es auch riesig! Danke nochmal Jungs für die Einladung und das Mitnehmen! Ich habe das Video geschnitten und werde es die Nacht mal hochladen. Auch wäre ich gern das nächste mal dabei, wenn ihr vlt. nochmal für einen Tag fahrt...


----------



## morph027 (22. Juli 2013)

Btw...am Kulki die Kopffallen sind weg, könnt wieder gepflegt ballern


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (23. Juli 2013)

So, wie versprochen hier nun das Video als Link. Leider kann ich es hier nicht hochladen, da es einfach zu groß ist. Und zum Full-HD hat es auch nicht gereicht, das wäre exorbitant groß geworden. Hinzu kommt noch dieser hässliche Downscale von Youtube in letzter Zeit :-(

Aber egal, schaut es euch an. Es ist aufgrund der vielen wunderschönen Trails nämlich einfach nur lang geworden und -wie ich finde- eine gute Hommage an den Tag in Smrk... 

( EDIT 2013-07-25: Nun doch in Full-HD http://youtu.be/W6DBJFoCVZo )

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (23. Juli 2013)

morph027 schrieb:


> Btw...am Kulki die Kopffallen sind weg, könnt wieder gepflegt ballern



Da warst du schneller. Ich hab auch schon gesucht, aber nichts mehr gefunden. Als Betroffener hattest du natürlich Vorrecht an der Säge. 
Alles wieder heile?


----------



## morph027 (23. Juli 2013)

Hab das am Sonntag mal mit Felix und Torben mit ner Baderunde kombiniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (23. Juli 2013)

DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> So, wie versprochen hier nun das Video als Link. Leider kann ich es hier nicht hochladen, da es einfach zu groß ist. Und zum Full-HD hat es auch nicht gereicht, das wäre exorbitant groß geworden. Hinzu kommt noch dieser hässliche Downscale von Youtube in letzter Zeit :-(
> 
> Aber egal, schaut es euch an. Es ist aufgrund der vielen wunderschönen Trails nämlich einfach nur lang geworden und -wie ich finde- eine gute Hommage an den Tag in Smrk...
> 
> ...




Schönes Video, aber ne halbe Stunde? So eine lange Aufmerksamkeitsspanne hat man im Internetzeitalter gar nicht mehr. 
Lässt das teilweise mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit laufen oder wirkt das mit der Kamera wirklich so?

Und wo hast du die Musik geklaut? 

Bist ja direkt hinter mir gestürzt. Hab ich leider nicht mitgekriegt. Sorry.


----------



## invalid (23. Juli 2013)

verdammt, ich will auch wieder nach POD... argh. Einen Tagesausflug am Wochenende könnte ich meiner Frau/Kind vllt schmackhaft machen.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (23. Juli 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Schönes Video, aber ne halbe Stunde? So eine lange Aufmerksamkeitsspanne hat man im Internetzeitalter gar nicht mehr.
> Lässt das teilweise mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit laufen oder wirkt das mit der Kamera wirklich so?
> 
> Und wo hast du die Musik geklaut?
> ...


 
Hahaha, das mit der Aufmerksamkeitsspanne war auch mein letzter Gedanke vor'm Upload  Aber ich habe schon die Hälfte an Videomaterial vernachlässigt, das ich an dem Tag zusammengetragen habe. Und die flowigen Down trails wollte ich partout nicht missen 

Ach und nein, die Geschwindigkeit der Videos ist Original. Wie der Tacho uns verrät, sind wir teils mit 35 km/h unterwegs. Dazu kommt die 135° Froschperspektive, die Dinge (ähnlich einem Seitenspiegel am Auto) weiter weg erscheinen lässt, und damit "kommen die schneller auf dich zu"  Zum Leidwesen versaut Youtube die Quali der Bilder ziemlich. Das wirkt dann auch etwas hakend. Wer das glasklare Original sehen will, schickt mir einfach eine 4 GB SD-Karte 

Die Musik ist von mir selbst - sind alte Sachen, die ich nie veröffentlicht und/oder fertig gemacht hatte. Für's Video reicht's... So kann mir aber keiner an die Karre pissen, ich habe die Kompositions-Files auf'm Rechner


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (23. Juli 2013)

Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das Originalgeschwindigkeit ist. Klar sind wir an manchen Stücken ganz schön durchgeballert. Aber es ist ja nicht steil und im Bikepark fährt man an manchen Stellen deutlich schneller. Hatte da schon mal jemand einen Tacho dran?  Mit 50 km/h übers Steinfeld??? 

Musik ist doch klar. War nur'n Spaß. 


Kommt jetzt jemand Sa/So mit? Mir ist's ehrlich gesagt zu anstrengend an einem Tag hin und zurück. Und nach dem letzten Tag hab ich auch 3 Tage Muskelkater gehabt. War gerade noch ok. Deshalb lieber die Strecke auf 2 Tage aufteilen und die paar schnellen Stücke gern auch mehrmals fahren.


----------



## AlexR (23. Juli 2013)

Ich würde gern mitkommen, passt bei mir zeitlich aber leider gar nicht.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (23. Juli 2013)

Hier leider genau so...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (23. Juli 2013)

Dann machs passend. 
Ist doch Wochenende.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (24. Juli 2013)

Also ich würde gerne mitkommen (auch mal zwei Tage), aber ich habe diesen Monat kein zusammenhängendes Wochenende mehr. Dann lieber in den August planen... und noch mehr Mädels einladen ^^


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (25. Juli 2013)

Hab's Video doch noch in FullHD (1080p) hinbekommen, was wenigstens ein "bisschen gut aussieht" bei Youtube: 

http://youtu.be/W6DBJFoCVZo

Grüße!


----------



## Exteci (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich werde wohl dieses oder nächstes Jahr wieder nach Leipzig zurück ziehen und mein Masterstudium machen.
Vor 5 Jahren bin in an den Bodensee gezogen und habe leider erst vor 2 Jahren das Biken für mich entdeckt. Hier in der Region ist das natürlich das absolute Paradies so direkt vor den Alpen.

Zur Zeit habe ich ein gebrauchtes Lap. Spicy 316 und habe vor mir noch ein neues Bike auf zu bauen. In das Spicy will ich nicht mehr so viel investieren. Desswegen stelle ich mir seit einiger Zeit die Frage was ich denn eigentlich für ein MTB benötige.
Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung von den Trails in Sachsen (Erzgebirge...) und Umgebung (z.B. Thüringen) und hoffe desswegen das Ihr mir hier weiter helfen könnt. 

Was fahr ihr so für Bikes? Touren oder doch eher in die Richtung Am/Enduro? Gibt es Bikeparks in der Nähe wo ich mein Spicy noch verwenden könnte? 

Danke schonmal

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat82 (25. Juli 2013)

gibt es empfehlenswerte werkstätten welche auch preislich fair sind?


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (25. Juli 2013)

Hi Chris,

Von dem was ich so fahre und kenne, denke ich, dass ich mit einem leichten AM am besten klar komme hier. Muss dazu sagen, das ich nicht die Kohle und den Platz für drei verschiedene Rennsemmeln habe, also eine Art eierlegende Wollmilchsau brauche. Hier ist einstellbare Federweg / Blockierbarkeit empfehlenswert, weil wir ja auch viel Flachland haben hier ^^

Fahrradläden kenne ich nicht so viele, aber mein Kumpel hat zwei Läden im Leipziger Osten. "Velowelt". Dort kannst du auch selber schrauben und (meine) Preise waren bisher gut.


----------



## morph027 (25. Juli 2013)

Mein  auch für die Velowelt!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (25. Juli 2013)

Pod Smrkem Update

Klappt leider nicht mit Sa/So. :-(
Bin gern für ne Tagestour am WE zu haben. Entweder hier um See oder was in der Nähe. Kein Bikepark. Könnten ja abends mal den Grill anwerfen. Vielleicht auch auf der Sachsenbrücke. 
Wer ist denn da? So viele Anmeldungen für den WE-Ausflug gabs ja auch nicht.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (25. Juli 2013)

Exteci schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich werde wohl dieses oder nächstes Jahr wieder nach Leipzig zurück ziehen und mein Masterstudium machen.
> Vor 5 Jahren bin in an den Bodensee gezogen und habe leider erst vor 2 Jahren das Biken für mich entdeckt. Hier in der Region ist das natürlich das absolute Paradies so direkt vor den Alpen.
> 
> ...



Hier reicht ein Singlespeed-Hardtail, angenehm wenn es ein AM-Hardtail ist. Bashring ist im Wald nützlich, weil immer viele Bäume quer liegen. Von Oktober bis Juni ists schlammig.  Zum höchsten Berg gehts 50 m hoch.
Je nach dem, ob du lieber Fully oder Hardtail fährst, ist also was bis zur Kategorie AM mit guten Reifen ideal um durch den Wald zu rumpeln.

Sowas wie Bikeparks ab ca. 200 km (Ochsenkopf, Braunlauge) was aber keine richtigen Bikeparks sind. O-Kopf ist natürliches Wanderweggerumpel und in Braunlage stehen ein paar Holzrampen kreuz und quer im Wald. 

Meld dich wenn du da bist. Gibt regelmäßige Ausfahrten, wo du die Gegend kennen lernst.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juli 2013)

Exteci schrieb:


> --
> 
> Was fahr ihr so für Bikes? Touren oder doch eher in die Richtung Am/Enduro? Gibt es Bikeparks in der Nähe wo ich mein Spicy noch verwenden könnte?
> 
> ...



Spicy 316 leicht aufgebaut ist schon ok. 
Wenn man wo hinfährt, ist so ein AM mit viel Federweg nicht verkehrt (Kriebstein, Smrk, Zittau, Harz). Wenns nicht zu sperrig ist - hier im Wald brauchts eher was handliches. Federweg stört aber nicht, da kommt das Bike höher wenn man über Baumstämme fährt.

PS: mir ists heut zu heiss und schwül...und bei 38° am WE mache ich auch keine Tour.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. Juli 2013)

Ich bleib heute auch zu Hause.
 @Exteci

Ich bin ja eher der Typ der tatsächlich nur ein Rad für alles fährt. Meiner Ansicht nach ist man da grundsätzlich mit nem soliden Trailbike am besten aufgehoben. Das kann man hier richtig gut treten und auch mal ins Gebirge oder den Park mitnehmen ohne sich Sorgen machen zu müssen.

Interessant sind da z.B. Nukeproof Mega TR, Banshee Spitfire, Transition Bandit. Als Komplettrad vielleicht das Propain Headline.
Mit nem soliden Laufradsatz und 2.3er Schlappen sind das alles sehr gute, nicht zu schwere Allroundbikes.


----------



## GuyGood (25. Juli 2013)

Also für eine kleine Runde bin ich immer gern zu haben, auch bei 35 Grad. 
Aber wegfahren geht nicht am Wochenende  

Bei "Velowelt" kann man selber schrauben, wie eine Art Selbsthilfewerkstatt?


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (25. Juli 2013)

Bei Velowelt "kann" man selber schrauben. Die Betonung liegt jedoch auf KANN, denn wer keine Ahnung hat, sollte das besser lassen! Schon rechtlich begründet machen es die Jungs um Alex und Marco im Zweifelsfall lieber selber. Wer jedoch das Know-how mitbringt und gerne selber zupackt (und auf fremdes Werkzeug Acht geben kann), darf gerne selber wuseln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat82 (25. Juli 2013)

das ist schön. danke. ich schaue morgen mal hin. prinzipiell unterstütze ich lieber die kleinen bikeläden statt die großen ketten. 

welcher bikepark mit hardtailtauglichen, flowigen strecken ist denn richtung tschechien am nächstgelegensten? 
Ich war bis jetzt nur in thale, hahnenklee, braunlage und winterberg...


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (25. Juli 2013)

Super, das ist toll! Sag liebe Grüße! 

Bikepark? Ähhm, keine Ahnung, aber "pod Smrkem" (siehe weiter oben) ist eine wirklich tolle Singletrail-Landschaft! Waren wir letzte Woche zu acht...


----------



## Exteci (26. Juli 2013)

> Spicy 316 leicht aufgebaut ist schon ok.


Leider ist mein Spicy nicht wirklich leicht aufgebaut. Ich nutze das Bike auch für den Park und desswegen ist es ordentlich stabil (Federdämpfer usw.) Ich schätze es auf knappe 16 kg. Habe aber auch noch nicht gewogen.



> ... eine Art eierlegende Wollmilchsau brauche. Hier ist einstellbare  Federweg / Blockierbarkeit empfehlenswert, weil wir ja auch viel  Flachland haben hier ^^





> Ich bin ja eher der Typ der tatsächlich nur ein Rad für alles fährt.  Meiner Ansicht nach ist man da grundsätzlich mit nem soliden Trailbike  am besten aufgehoben. Das kann man hier richtig gut treten und auch mal  ins Gebirge oder den Park mitnehmen ohne sich Sorgen machen zu müssen.
> 
> Interessant sind da z.B. Nukeproof Mega TR, Banshee Spitfire, Transition  Bandit. Als Komplettrad vielleicht das Propain Headline.
> Mit nem soliden Laufradsatz und 2.3er Schlappen sind das alles sehr gute, nicht zu schwere Allroundbikes.


Was ich bisher so denke ist das ich auf jeden Fall nicht noch ein Enduro brauch. Ich will in das Spicy nicht mehr viel Geld stecken und rein vom Federweg wäre es halt wirklich überdimensionert. Wozu auch 2 nahezu gleiche Bikes besitzen. 

Für Touren und Trails habe ich auch schon an nen ordentliches AM mit 14cm gedacht und denke das ich hier bestätigt wurde. Die 2kg mehr Gewicht kann ich auch noch strampeln oder an mir einsparen. An meiner Tecknik lässt sich mit einem kleineren Bike auch besser feilen.

Danke für die Hinweise auf die Bikes. Propain Bikes werden 10km von hier Aufgebaut. Da werde ich mal vorbei schauen. Denke jedoch das 15cm Headline unterscheidet sich wieder zu wenig von meinem Spicy. Mein Traum wäre ja ein Nicolai Helius AC oder TB. Aber bei den Rahmenpreisen bleibt das auch so. 

Und klar melde ich mich wenn ich dann wieder da bin!


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (26. Juli 2013)

Wenn's um P/L Verhältnis geht, sind die hier doch nicht schlecht, oder?

https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3048

oder ne Nummer kleiner:

https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3041

Nur eine Idee...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (26. Juli 2013)

Ich täts nach dem 3. Rahmenbruch bei überwiegend heimischen Touren nicht mehr in Erwägung ziehen. Wozu so viel Federweg, wenn die Kiste bei Gerappel auseinander fällt. Die von M.R. genannten Rahmen oder eben ein Hardtail taugen mehr.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (27. Juli 2013)

Doch so schlimm? Schade, denn die Kisten sehen ansonsten super aus! 

So, aber nun mal etwas näher ans Threadthema: 

Ich versuche, mir seit einigen Tagen Singletrail betonte Touren in Leipzigs näherer (oder weiterer) Umgebung zusammenzustellen, die auch Berge bieten. Hierbei ist mir Jena besonders ins Auge gefallen. Entgegen meiner ursprünglichen Planung war ich selber nicht dort bisher. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Jena und Umland?

Hier ein Beispiel: 
http://youtu.be/JRL4fcYmCMQ

Hauptaugenmerk für mich ist hierbei auch schnelle Erreichbarkeit (innerhalb 2 - 3 Stunden) mit dem Zug (Sachsenticket).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juli 2013)

Jena gibts ja div. Möglichkeiten, im Prinzip solltest du halt mal die Horizontale einmal rundrum. Ich war aber schon lang nichtmehr dort, es ist halt hartes CC mit steil bergab und bergauf. Gibt auch ne kleine DH Strecke. 

In 2-3h ist man aber auch mit der Bahn im Harz. 
Sonst Kriebstein und Rochlitzberg. Siehe meine Touren.


----------



## Alpacca (28. Juli 2013)

Moinsen,
ich seh hier grade, dass ich nicht der einzige bin den es zurück an den Völki verschlagen hat. 
Meinereiner war zwischendurch u.a. mal in Frankfurt und hat da mal Taunus und Spessart erkundet.
Nun bin ich der Arbeit wegen wieder hier gelandet - nen Ur-Meißner hätts aber schlimmer erwischen können. 
Nundenn ich hab ne AM-Feile und ein HT (ja auch nen simplen Renner) - deren technische Grenzen muss ich bei der Fahrerei nicht unbedingt überschreiten.
Wie auch immer, bin seit einem Monat hier und leider noch nicht dazu gekommen - aber nun müssen die Bikes mal wieder bewegt werden.
Am kommenden Sonntag bin ich mal in Seiffen und dödel die Kurzstrecke mit. Sonst noch wer?

Ansonsten bin ich auch gern mal dafür zu haben die 'umliegenden' Gebirge zu erkunden - in meine Karre bekomm ich 2 Mann + 2 Räder ...oder eben per Bahn. Die A72 macht ja auch bald mal wieder nen Fortschritt, da rückt das Erzgebirge n bisschen näher.

Gibts hier eig. sowas wie ne kleine Feierabendrunde die man drehen kann? Ich weiß aus grauer Erinnerung noch, dass es sowas am BDO mal gab, aber da bin ich noch nicht hingekommen.

K, ich sag mal bis bald im Wald! Würde mich freuen mal hier und da ne Runde zu drehn.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (28. Juli 2013)

Di 18:00 am BDO und Do 18:30 am Brunnen Augustusplatz
Mo 17:00 gibts noch ne Studentenrunde


----------



## schnitzeljagt (28. Juli 2013)

".....bis bald im Wald..."

ha, ha.... findsch guuuut   

gruesse

der mic


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (30. Juli 2013)

Wieder was für Kurzentschlossene:
Mittwoch Kriebsteinrunde. Es wird eine Tour mit gemütlichem Tempo. Wenn ich noch genug Überzeugungsarbeit leiste, auch die große Runde ab Töpeln. Bis jetzt sind wir 3 in unserem Auto und eine separat in kleinem Auto. Wir könnten aber auch noch alle Rücksitze ausbauen und so 4-5 Räder mitnehme und die Leute fahren im anderen Auto. Ist also irgendwie möglich noch jemanden mitzunehmen, falls jemand Interesse hat. 
Wie immer, genug Getränke und Essen - dort bekommt man nicht immer was. Und vielleicht grillen wir vor der Rückfahrt noch am Auto mit dem Einweggrill ein Stück Tier.
Abfahrt 8:00 Uhr.
Bitte anrufen. Ich glaub ich schau heute hier nicht mehr rein.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (31. Juli 2013)

Lustig und absolut Off Topic:

UNSER MTB Video auf der offiziellen "Pod Smrkem" Facebook Fanpage:

https://www.facebook.com/singltrekpodsmrkem


----------



## GuyGood (31. Juli 2013)

ach das kotzt mich an, wäre gern mit nach Kriebstein gekommen :O 
*Mist* Na ja, klappt hoffentlich in 2 Wochen oder so wieder mal irgendwas

Dennis: COOL  Da hat sich ja deine Konvertierungs - und Schnittarbeit gelohnt, nicht zu reden von den strapazen der Tour selbst ^_^


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (1. August 2013)

Vielleicht Sa/So Pod Smrkem. Ist ja jetzt schon der dritte Anlauf in den letzten Tagen, den ich starte.  
Will mit meiner Freundin hin und danach noch irgendwo hin weiter ziehen. Zelten, wenn es nicht gewittert.
Hin könnten wir vielleicht noch jemand mitnehmen, zurück eher nicht. Aber gern dort zusammen fahren.


----------



## morph027 (1. August 2013)

Datingbörse?  Ich bin am WoE im Vogtland und würde bei der Gelegenheit mal nach Schöneck in den Park schauen. Da ist schon wieder einiges passiert.


----------



## Stumpi83 (1. August 2013)

Also ich wäre demnächst gern mal dabei, wenn eine Tour  an einem Wochenende (!!) gestartet wird - sei es pod, Kriebstein oder was anderes.. 
Dieses WE ist aber schon für den EBM reserviert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (1. August 2013)

steht die Grill Idee noch?


----------



## gurkendoktor (2. August 2013)

flossgraben ist wieder frei:
http://www.lvz-online.de/leipzig/ci...verkehr-frei-gegeben/r-citynews-a-199757.html


----------



## cxfahrer (2. August 2013)

gurkendoktor schrieb:


> flossgraben ist wieder frei:
> http://www.lvz-online.de/leipzig/ci...verkehr-frei-gegeben/r-citynews-a-199757.html



und wer macht die bäume weg?

PS: bin grad mal Stöckchenleger und die Flossgrabentrails durch, alles frei ausser die umgefallenen Bäume.
Neue Harth ist auch fahrbar.

Mann war das heisss...


----------



## Svennek0910 (3. August 2013)

Hallo! Meines Wissens gehört es sich, zu Beginn mal ein paar Worte über sich zu verlieren  Also, ich bin Sven, 29 und wohne in Leipzig. Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen ein "low Budget" Hardtail gekauft. Das Ganze war eigentlich nur gedacht um ein wenig Unabhängigkeit zur lvb zu gewinnen :-D Nun habe ich allerdings auch Freude am Fahren abseits der Straße gefunden! 
Hier komme ich auch zu meiner Frage.. ich habe schon mal ein wenig hier im Forum gelesen und ein oder zwei Stellen zum Fahren entdeckt. Gerade war ich mal auf dem "Trash Mountain", als ich drauf war, habe ich aber entschieden vielleicht noch ein wenig in flacherem Gelände zu bleiben  Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps für Wege die etwas mehr bieten als "gerade Schotterwege" aber nicht gleich das andere Extrem erreichen?
Grüße und vielen Dank schon mal!
Sven


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (3. August 2013)

Hallo Sven,

vlt. solltest Du dir anfangs einige Wege um den Kulkwitzer See, die neue Harth (Cossi) in Richtung Zwenkau oder ein paar Trampelpfade im Auwald antun. Wildpark ist dafür nicht übel... Für größere Runden ist ein Ausflug in Richtung Grimma's Stadtwald (an der Mühle) nicht schlecht, dort kommt dann auch ein bisschen Singletrail Feeling auf an der Felskante ;-)

An Alle: Wer hätte denn morgen Lust, eine Runde zu fahren. Mir würde eine Tagestour gefallen. Gerne nehme ich Vorschläge an. Wenn ich selber einen machen darf: Jena (südliche HALBE) Horizontale... 

EDIT: Ich glaube, dieses Video gibt den Kurs ganz gut wieder: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRL4fcYmCMQ"]MTB - Mittlere Horizontale in Jena - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## wurstzipfel (3. August 2013)

@Exteci
ich fahre ein 2012er canyon strive in L,und wage zu behaupten,das ist sie,die eierlegende wollmilchsau...
touren , singletrails und park kein problem.
13 kg


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (4. August 2013)

So jetzt mach ich wirklich ernst. Packe jetzt und fahre am Nachmittag nach Nove Mesto Pod Smrkem. Ab morgen scheint dort wieder die Sonne. Wenn uns jemand besuchen will, wir sind auf dem Zeltplatz am Trailcenter, bis wir keine Lust mehr auf Singletails haben.
Schönen Sommer.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. August 2013)

Viel Spass!
Erkunde mal die neue schwarze Strecke ab der Hubertushütte.
Zu den Rychlebske Stezky sind es von dort übrigens so 2,5h, wenn du über Kattowitz fährst. 
Lohnt sich  !
Nimm genug Autan mit.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (4. August 2013)

...echt schoenes foto!  
...wenn jetzt nur nich noch die datumseinstanze waer...  

gruesse

der mic





wurstzipfel schrieb:


> @_Exteci_
> ich fahre ein 2012er canyon strive in L,und wage zu behaupten,das ist sie,die eierlegende wollmilchsau...
> touren , singletrails und park kein problem.
> 13 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DenisPfeiffer (4. August 2013)

Oh ja, das Strive gefällt mir auch richtig gut! Geile Karre! Komplett entlabelt?

Ps.: Jena ist heute mal tierisch ins Wasser gefallen. Hab fast eine Stunde heute morgen wegen Gewitter festgehangen :-/


----------



## wurstzipfel (4. August 2013)

ja,hab ich mit aceton alles clean gemacht.
die datumsanzeige ist echt blöd


----------



## Svennek0910 (4. August 2013)

DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> vlt. solltest Du dir anfangs einige Wege um den Kulkwitzer See, die neue Harth (Cossi) in Richtung Zwenkau oder ein paar Trampelpfade im Auwald antun. Wildpark ist dafür nicht übel... Für größere Runden ist ein Ausflug in Richtung Grimma's Stadtwald (an der Mühle) nicht schlecht, dort kommt dann auch ein bisschen Singletrail Feeling auf an der Felskante ;-)



Hallo Denis,

danke für die Aufzählung. Welche der Strecken würdest du denn empfehlen für einen Anfänger? Sind die alle geeignet? Bieten die Strecken alle auch mal eine Wurzel auf dem Weg? Entschuldige die nervigen Fragen 

Schönen Sonntag noch  Wobei von "Sonn" nicht viel zu sehen ist


----------



## cxfahrer (4. August 2013)

Ich weiss ja nicht ob du weisst wo diese Wege alle langführen (hast du GPS?), aber das sind so kurze Trails, dass du jederzeit zum rettenden Forstweg schieben kannst. 

Im Moment sind eigentlich Kulki über Hafen und Schönauer Halde hin und Seebenischer Weg zurück sowie MiMo-Statitz über den grün-weissen Radweg an der Parthe raus die angenehmsten Strecken. Viel Flow, technische Abschnitte, mal die ein oder andere Steigung und Steilabfahrt, wenig Rad- und Forstweg (für hiesige Verhältnisse). 

Auwald ist grad nur für Leute, denen Stechmücken und mannshohe Brennesseln und Brombeerranken nichts ausmachen.
Die Halde Zschocher ist bald zugerankt  ...


----------



## Svennek0910 (4. August 2013)

Ich würde nicht behaupten, dass ich weiß wo die Wege lang führen. Hätte mich da versucht anhand der Namen zu orientieren. Bin leider nicht 100%ig firm in Leipzig, da ich auch erst vor drei Jahren her gezogen bin.
GPS habe ich auf dem Handy. Habe mir eine Halterung für den Lenker gekauft.
Also die Sträucher im Auwald kann ich definitiv bestätigen, die Erfahrung habe ich letzte Woche auch gemacht


----------



## cxfahrer (4. August 2013)

Naja, dann lad dir doch erstmal die Tracks von den BDO Runden aufs Smartphone.
Findest du hier im Fred oder in dem Teil 1 . Viel Spass beim Suchen  ...

PS: ein paar hatte ich aufm Rechner:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svennek0910 (4. August 2013)

Vielen Dank! Ich lade mir die gleich mal für die kommende Woche aufs Handy


----------



## schnitzeljagt (4. August 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Naja, dann lad dir doch erstmal die Tracks von den BDO Runden aufs Smartphone.
> Findest du hier im Fred oder in dem Teil 1 . Viel Spass beim Suchen  ...
> 
> PS: ein paar hatte ich aufm Rechner:




an die zweite erinnere ich mich gut.... da wo ich euch verloren hab´ he, he....


gruesse aus hamburg

der mic


----------



## schnitzeljagt (4. August 2013)

sach ma, bekomme ich diese files auch in meine gramin forerunner gps uhr rein?!

hat einer erfahrung damit?

mic


----------



## wurstzipfel (4. August 2013)

@schnitzeljagt
hey mic,
hier noch mal ein´s von heute ohne datumsanzeige 
neu sind nur die bremshebel,habe die klobigen saint abgemacht,und gegen ein paar zee getauscht.
funzt prächtig


----------



## schnitzeljagt (4. August 2013)

jungejunge....  guter kontrast: schwarz-gruen...


die kiste wirkt wie ein ami-hummer-karren aber halt auf zwei raedern 


gruesschen

der mic

PS, mein harter bock:


----------



## Frodijak (5. August 2013)

...


----------



## wurstzipfel (5. August 2013)

das nicolai sieht ja ooch schick aus.
bist du best.unter 10kg ?


----------



## schnitzeljagt (5. August 2013)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Hey super! Kurze Frage noch.
> Mit was kann ich diese denn öffnen?
> 
> Edit:
> ...




ich hab die mit google earth erstmal aufm heimrechner geoeffnet bekommen...?!      welche app haste denn jetzt?
 @wurstzipfel:
wenn ich ehrlich bin: keine ahnung  nie gewogen das ding.
nicolai is eher bekannt dafuer unkaputtbar zu sein und dafuer nen gramm mehr zu wiegen !?  he, he....  da ich ja nicht so der filigrane fahrkuenstler bin, lege ich mich oefter als mir lieb ist in die waagerechte hin...    da muss das was aushalten.. was es auch tut. 

gruesse

der mic


----------



## Exteci (5. August 2013)

@_Frodijak_
Es gibt für solche GMS Daten unterschiedliche Apps welche man kostenlos auf dem Handy installieren kann. Also ich mich mit dem Thema beschäfftigt habe hat es recht lang gedauert bis ich da durch geblickt habe. Einge Gute App ist OruxMaps wie ich finde oder Locus Free. Es kann dabei leider auch sein das du dir erst eine passende Map für den raum Sachsen herunterladen musst und dann kann man erst die .kml Datein einlesen und die Stecke anzeigen lassen.
Vllt hat ja hier jmd ne schnell Lösung um die Stecke an zu schauen?

Wenn aber jmd Fragen hat zum Thema Navigation und GPS mit nem Android Handy. Die kann ich gern beantworten!
 @_wurstzipfel_
Dein Bike habe ich grad schon in der AM/Enduo Foto Sektion gesehen bevor ich hier rein geschaut habe. Echt nen schmuckes Teil und für nen Enduro mit 160mm auch wirklich leicht aufgebaut.
Da es jetzt fest steht das ich dieses Jahr schon nach Leipzig  ziehe  (Zusage von der HTWK Samstag erhalten    )
werde ich wohl jetzt erst mal warten und die ersten Touren mit meinem schweren Spicy machen. Dann entscheide ich und sehe weiter ob ich es umbauen werde oder mir eins mit weniger Federweg suche.

Wenn du mit dem Bike in den Park gehst. Darf man fragen wie viel der Fahrer wiegt?


----------



## wurstzipfel (5. August 2013)

@Exteci
also,ich wiege bei 193cm mit kompletter ausrüstung ca.110kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (5. August 2013)

auf jeden fall ein cooles nicolai...
was hat denn das für ein baujahr ?


----------



## schnitzeljagt (5. August 2013)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> auf jeden fall ein cooles nicolai...
> Was hat denn das für ein baujahr ?




2011


----------



## Frodijak (5. August 2013)

...


----------



## wildbiker (5. August 2013)

schnitzeljagt schrieb:


> jungejunge....  guter kontrast: schwarz-gruen...
> 
> 
> die kiste wirkt wie ein ami-hummer-karren aber halt auf zwei raedern
> ...



cooles Teil...welcome im Club der Nicolai Fahrer..

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnitzeljagt (5. August 2013)

gruesschen zurueck an deinen fuhrpark....

der mic


----------



## Le-crew (5. August 2013)

@cxfahrer von wegen zugerankt. Muhahaha ist dort fast jeden tag und schnippelt alles mit der elektronischen Akku Heckenscheren zurecht.   aber allein ist es halt echt mühselig.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2013)

Le-crew schrieb:


> @cxfahrer von wegen zugerankt. Muhahaha ist dort fast jeden tag und schnippelt alles mit der elektronischen Akku Heckenscheren zurecht.   aber allein ist es halt echt mühselig.



wächst halt zu schnell nach. 
ich denke den asphaltweg wird er nicht frei schneiden...


----------



## Le-crew (5. August 2013)

Wer fährt denn schon Asphalt? ? er hat nen grün blaues radon falls du ihn mal triffst. Er macht dort immer seine Feierabend runde.


----------



## err (5. August 2013)

Le-crew schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn schon Asphalt?



Irgendwie muss man ja hoch. 
Aber dann macht er das echt gut. Halde ist durchaus fahrbar. War echt überrascht.

Auf den Kulki Trails hängen ein paar Bäume in Kopfhöhe quer. Keine Ahnung ob die da schon immer sind, fahr da nicht so oft lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muhahaha (5. August 2013)

War vorhin gerade an der Halde. Strecke is frei.
Grüße an den jungen Mann mit platten,dem ich leider nicht helfen konnte.


----------



## err (5. August 2013)

Ach, warst du's doch. Ich war der 4. Mann der auch nicht helfen konnte.


----------



## Le-crew (5. August 2013)

Ihr Säcke verabredet euch wohl zum gemeinschaftlichen Platten fahren fahren während ich hier allein in down under rum Hänge ich hoffe ihr habt Spaß.  @muhahaha nächstes WE gibts ne runde


----------



## morph027 (6. August 2013)

err schrieb:


> Auf den Kulki Trails hängen ein paar Bäume in Kopfhöhe quer. Keine Ahnung ob die da schon immer sind, fahr da nicht so oft lang.



Wo denn da? Wir waren doch erst ausmisten


----------



## err (6. August 2013)

morph027 schrieb:


> Wo denn da? Wir waren doch erst ausmisten



Kurz nach dem Anstieg (Schotterweg) ist ja links der Traileinstieg. Ich glaub nach 100m hing schon der erste. So genau weiß ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr. Hab mich 2-3 mal ducken müssen aber mir leider nicht gemerkt wo genau das war.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. August 2013)

Na da müssen wir halt heut abend Kontrolle fahren. 
Oder wir fahren mal wieder Flossgraben, vielleicht kann man mit nem Haufen Leute dort ein paar Bäume rauszerren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (6. August 2013)

Dann pack ich mir die Säge mal ein


----------



## cxfahrer (6. August 2013)

Kettensäge? Im Rucksack?

Mit einem Leatherman kommt man da nicht weit  .


----------



## Le-crew (6. August 2013)




----------



## morph027 (6. August 2013)

Ne, nur die kleine Klappsäge für quer hängende Äste... aber ich glaube mir ist das heute glatt zu warm zum fahren.


----------



## feliks (6. August 2013)

quatsch heute ist super! 

und die Säge wird mitgenommen, da sind wir schon 2.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. August 2013)

Könnte auch zu nass werden, wenn ich da so gen Westen schaue.

Mal sehen - zumindest ist das feuchte Brennesselgestrüpp des Auwalds sicher heute besonders lecker.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. August 2013)

Ich bin heut nicht da.

Geht morgen zeitig ins Paradies.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. August 2013)

Spring nicht zu weit  ..


----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. August 2013)

Zu weit?

Am Jumpbag oder was?


----------



## morph027 (6. August 2013)

Viel Spaß! Ich trink mein Bierchen heute daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpacca (7. August 2013)

Moin,

nachdem ich letztes WE als gefühlt einziger Bekloppter ein AM-Fully mit Rollwiderstandswundern über den EBM gequält habe, wollte ich es an diesem WE etwas entspannter angehen lassen.
Zum Punkt:
Hat jemand Maucke auf ne Tagestour am WE? Wetter soll ja passen, zumindest lt. heutiger Ansage. Ich würde eines der näheren Mittelgebirge anpeilen.

BG

Benno


----------



## Stumpi83 (8. August 2013)

Alpacca schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nachdem ich letztes WE als gefühlt einziger Bekloppter ein AM-Fully mit Rollwiderstandswundern über den EBM gequält habe


 
Ich setze 29er - 2.4er Mountainking unter 140mm federweg dagegen.. 

Generell wär ich bei einer Traillastigen Ausfahrt gern dabei, wenn nix anderes ansteht - Dennis hatte letztens die Mittlere Horizontale Jena erwähnt..


----------



## cxfahrer (8. August 2013)

Ich würde mich ggfs. denen ausm Wernigerode Fred anschliessen am Samstag morgen zu ihrer Rumpeltour ("schwierig"), aber weiss erst morgen, ob ich Zeit hab. 
Wenn ich fahre, hab ich zwei Plätze im Auto frei.


----------



## leler (8. August 2013)

Hallo,
mal eine andere Frage:
Kennt jemand die Strecke vom Neuseen Mountainbike Cup?
Auf http://www.sparkassen-nmc.de/ausschreibung.html
gibt´s leider keine Detailinfos zur Strecke und ein gpx-File finde ich auch nirgends :-(
Würde die Strecke gerne mal probehalber nach Feierabend abfahren...
Vielen Dank!


----------



## err (8. August 2013)

"Die Strecke ist nur für das Rennen freigegeben und kann aufgrund andauernder Rekultivierungsarbeiten erst zeitnah zum Rennen veröffentlicht werden."

Die Veranstalter werden die Strecke halt selber noch nicht kennen.


----------



## Stumpi83 (8. August 2013)

Im Normalfall reicht es, wenn du ein bisschen am Zwenkauer durch den Kies und über die angrenzenden Waldwege tuckerst - sehr viel mehr wird da nicht dabei sein, so wie die letzten Male..
Bei dem Rennen brauchst du weder Federweg noch Profil auf den Rädern, nur ein bisschen Bums in den Beinen, da das Tempo auf der leichten, seichten Strecke recht hoch ist..


----------



## gurkendoktor (8. August 2013)

in etwa so: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kfcpgchrfytdjaft&referrer=trackList

ich hab sie letztes jahr getrackt, mal schauen, ob ich das a) finde und b) exportiert bekomme. was stumpi sagt, stimmt im wesentlichen. wenn du was reissen willst, fahr lieber cyclocrosser als AM-fully.


----------



## Stumpi83 (8. August 2013)

Hier ist eine GPX vom letzten Jahr..


----------



## leler (8. August 2013)

Danke Euch!!!

Ja, das wird wohl ein Highspeedrennen, bei dem man in einem Gang fahren könnte. 59m Höhendifferenz - wow .-) Trainingstechnisch haben wir in Leipzig echt das Pech, dass die wenigen Hügel so weit auseinander liegen :-(

Genau, 29er HT mit Xking 2.2 sollte völlig genügen. Exra Downhill muss ich wohl für den NMC nicht trainieren .-)
Werde bei Gelegenheit mal eine Runde drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpacca (8. August 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich würde mich ggfs. denen ausm Wernigerode Fred anschliessen am Samstag morgen zu ihrer Rumpeltour ("schwierig"), aber weiss erst morgen, ob ich Zeit hab.
> Wenn ich fahre, hab ich zwei Plätze im Auto frei.



Ich wäre dabei. Wenns an nem Platz scheitern sollte - ich kann auch meine Karre starten. Da könnte 1 Nase + Rad mitkommen. Müsste mir nur einer genau sagen wo und wann.



Stumpi83 schrieb:


> Ich setze 29er - 2.4er Mountainking unter 140mm federweg dagegen..


Da muss ich zu Details übergehen: 26er(Helius AC), 150mm Federweg, 2,35  Wildgrip'r vorn sowie 2,25er hinten. Aber nur die Kurzstrecke. ...hab ich damit den goldenen  Vollpfosten?


----------



## Xooldman (8. August 2013)

Le-crew schrieb:


> @_cxfahrer_ von wegen zugerankt. Muhahaha ist dort fast jeden tag und schnippelt alles mit der elektronischen Akku Heckenscheren zurecht.   aber allein ist es halt echt mühselig.


 
Super geschnippelt... alles bestens frei. Kann man bis unten schön laufen lassen ohne von Brombeersträuchern gebremst zu werden. Ist jemand die Linie schon mal von unten nach oben gefahren... ?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. August 2013)

Xooldman schrieb:


> ..Ist jemand die Linie schon mal von unten nach oben gefahren... ?



Den Pfad von unten? 
Schon oft, seit Jahrzehnten immer mal.
Sind auch welche schon mit Singlespeeder hoch.

 @_alpa_ca: Wg. Harztour: sieht im Moment 90% nicht so aus. Aber die radeln dort idR immer ab Bahnhof Renne in Wernigerode los, wenn du alleine hin willst.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (15. August 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Den Pfad von unten?
> Schon oft, seit Jahrzehnten immer mal.
> *Sind auch welche schon mit Singlespeeder hoch.*



Na klar.  
Aber auch mit 32/18 und in meinem fitten Jahr 2011 nicht ganz gepackt...


----------



## Luk00r (21. August 2013)

Sonntag jemand mit Harz ?


----------



## Stumpi83 (21. August 2013)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Sonntag jemand mit Harz ?


 
Wenn mein Bike wieder läuft, gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. August 2013)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Sonntag jemand mit Harz ?



Nach Mitte September gern, jetzt keine Zeit.


----------



## Alpacca (21. August 2013)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Sonntag jemand mit Harz ?



Haste schon was im Kopf? War ja letztens erst mit, aber es war halt auch saustark


----------



## Luk00r (21. August 2013)

Standardrunde: Pfarrstieg, Höllenstieg, Beerenstieg, Renne (S2, bissl S3, eine winzige S4 stelle  )
sollten so 1600hm sein am Ende
7:21 fährt der Zug L Hbf, falls keiner nen Auto hat.


----------



## AlexR (21. August 2013)

Wo hast du denn da eine S4 Stelle gefunden?


----------



## Luk00r (21. August 2013)

treppe vorm restaurant steinerne renne
*drauf besteh*


----------



## Alpacca (21. August 2013)

Hm K. Die Stiegen bin ich letztens (erstmalig) mit den Locals mitgefahren, da hatte ich gut zu tun. Mein Auto biete ich erst an, wenn ich sicher bin, dass ich mitkomme.  Das kann ich am Freitag sagen - wenn das langt.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (21. August 2013)

Ich würd in den nächsten Wochen auch noch mal ein WE nach Pod Smrkem fahren - mit einer Übernachtung. Jemand Interesse mitzukommen?


----------



## Luk00r (21. August 2013)

Alpacca schrieb:


> Hm K. Die Stiegen bin ich letztens (erstmalig) mit den Locals mitgefahren, da hatte ich gut zu tun. Mein Auto biete ich erst an, wenn ich sicher bin, dass ich mitkomme.  Das kann ich am Freitag sagen - wenn das langt.



Freitag Bescheidsagen langt. Ich bin auch jetzt nicht so "hart" unterwegs, hab noch Restverletzung


----------



## Luk00r (22. August 2013)

Hat einer das Entlüftungskit für aktuelle shimanos ? (Muss Leitung kürzen)
Würde mir das gern mal ausleihen oder vor Ort benutzen - gegen nen kleinen Obolus natürlich


----------



## cxfahrer (22. August 2013)

Du brauchst ein Stück Schlauch, eine 30ml Spritze und ein 100ml Spritze sowie etwas Hydrauliköl und Werkzeug. Die kleine Spritze schneidest du ein Stück an der Spitze ab und drehst sie am Hebel in das Entlüftungsloch. 
Da braucht man kein Kit.

Achso: Leitungen kürzen geht ohne Entlüften, wenn man nicht rumsabbert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (22. August 2013)

Ich mach das mit 2 groÃen (ca. 20ml) Einwegspritzen aus der Apotheke und einem StÃ¼ck Benzinschlauch vom Modellbauladen. 
Das "aktuelle Kit" kostet dich also nur 2 â¬. 

Kann es dir auch leihen. Aber nur kurz, weil ich morgen oder am WE selbst einen gebrochenen Griff wechseln will. Ãl geb ich keins mehr ab. Hab nur noch einen Minischluck und mÃ¼sste sonst selbst neu kaufen...

Und ich wÃ¼rde nach dem kÃ¼rzen immer entlÃ¼ften. Man fummelt ja eh grad dran rum und eine kleine Blase kommt immer raus. Wenn die im AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter bleibt, hat man schnell den Magura-Effekt. Rad mal kurz auf die Seite gelegt und beim nÃ¤chsten Bremsen ist der Druckpunkt weg.


----------



## Luk00r (22. August 2013)

Also statt Trichter einfach ne 2. Spritze ? (Wie bei Avids) 
Und den Schlauch für "untenrum" 
Klingt nach easy going

Das man beim Kürzen nicht zwingend entlüfen muss weiss ich - aber wenn schon, dann ordentlich.

Welches Öl geht da ?
5W Gabelöl wohl eher nicht ?
Eher sowas hier:
http://www.liqui-moly.de/liquimoly/produktdb.nsf/id/de_1117.html?Opendocument&land=DE

Bekommt man das im baumarkt oder wo gibts sowas ?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (22. August 2013)

Ich würde das passende Öl von Shimano oder Tektro nehmen. Nicht dass dann Geheule los geht, wenn doch mal was kaputt ist und Paul Lange sagt selbst Schuld.


----------



## Luk00r (22. August 2013)

Hab mir 1L Shimano Öl bestellt - falls ihr als mal was braucht, wisst ihr wo es was zu holen gibt.


----------



## invalid (22. August 2013)

Hätte ich das mal eher gelesen... habe nen Liter Shimano Öl im Keller...Entlüftungsset habe ich auch

bezüglich entlüften: Avid style aber mit Trichter und etwas weniger Druck.

*OFF Topic:*

ein freund von mir war nun auch mal in Rabenberg unterwegs und hat für meinen Blog ne kleine Story geschrieben: http://www.bike2do.de/trailcenter-rabenberg

Da ja nun hier auch schon einige Dort unterwegs waren, würde es mich bissel freuen wenn ihr vllt eure Eindrücke als Kommentar posten könntet. Die meisten können dazu ja quasi den Copy&Paste Weg ihrer Beiträge hier im Forum gehen.


----------



## Luk00r (22. August 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Hätte ich das mal eher gelesen... habe nen Liter Shimano Öl im Keller...Entlüftungsset habe ich auch
> 
> bezüglich entlüften: Avid style aber mit Trichter und etwas weniger Druck.



Ich muss das Paket ja nicht annehmen. Hast ne PN.


----------



## wildbiker (22. August 2013)

Alpacca schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei. Wenns an nem Platz scheitern sollte - ich kann auch meine Karre starten. Da könnte 1 Nase + Rad mitkommen. Müsste mir nur einer genau sagen wo und wann.
> 
> 
> Da muss ich zu Details übergehen: 26er(Helius AC), 150mm Federweg, 2,35  Wildgrip'r vorn sowie 2,25er hinten. Aber nur die Kurzstrecke. ...hab ich damit den goldenen  Vollpfosten?



Werde auch bei den NMC wieder dabei sein, 26er Helius CC, 150mm Fw, allerdings vorn MK2.2 und hinten XKing2.2  läuft...kurze Strecke, letztes Jahr hats immerhin fürs Treppchen gereicht...alternativ diesjahr Argon AM


----------



## Alpacca (22. August 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Werde auch bei den NMC wieder dabei sein, 26er Helius CC, 150mm Fw, allerdings vorn MK2.2 und hinten XKing2.2  läuft...kurze Strecke, letztes Jahr hats immerhin fürs Treppchen gereicht...alternativ diesjahr Argon AM



NMC überlege ich auch. Dann aber def. mit dem HT.  Nur wäre die Strecke mal interessant.


----------



## Luk00r (22. August 2013)

Sonntag Harz muss ich absagen - andrer Termin dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (22. August 2013)

Alpacca schrieb:


> NMC überlege ich auch. Dann aber def. mit dem HT.  Nur wäre die Strecke mal interessant.



Sind kürzlich mal die Vorjahres-Strecke abgefahren, war ganz schön zugewachsen und zerpflügt...Würde mal sagen diesjahr geht die Strecke definitiv anders... Werd da wohl auch mitm HT antreten.. Aber vorher gehts erstma nach Geyer zum GBM...


----------



## Stumpi83 (23. August 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Sind kürzlich mal die Vorjahres-Strecke abgefahren, war ganz schön zugewachsen und zerpflügt...Würde mal sagen diesjahr geht die Strecke definitiv anders... Werd da wohl auch mitm HT antreten.. Aber vorher gehts erstma nach Geyer zum GBM...


 

Laut dem Streckenplan ist es wieder exakt die selbe Strecke: http://www.sparkassen-nmc.de/tl_files/pdf-dateien/s-nmc_Strecke-2013.jpg


----------



## wrangler89 (23. August 2013)

Also wieder nur knüppeln...Ein bissel Abwechslung oder veränderter Streckenverlauf wäre mal gut gewesen. War ja mal angedacht....


----------



## GuyGood (23. August 2013)

5mal die gleiche Runde :O  Klingt verdammt langweilig. Ist die Strecke denn spannend? Na ja, werd mich jetzt nich mehr anmelden und 30km/h schnitt müsste man ja auch hetzen, egal welche Distanz (wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse von 2012 anschaue). Na ja, aber dennoch danke für die Info ^_^


----------



## Stumpi83 (23. August 2013)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Also wieder nur knüppeln...Ein bissel Abwechslung oder veränderter Streckenverlauf wäre mal gut gewesen. War ja mal angedacht....



Dafür sind es leider die falschen Veranstalter - so wie das alles aufgebaut ist und abläuft, geht es weniger darum Mountainbikern ein interessantes und eindrucksvolles Rennen zu bieten, sondern vielmehr darum, Werbung fürs Belantis, die Neuseenlandschaft und diverse ansässige Firmen zu machen. Bestes Beispiel ist doch das Kontakt-Werbe-T-Shirt vom letzten Jahr, wo nur klein die Veranstaltung drauf stand und hinten riesig die Wohnungsbau-Genossenschaft - Hauptsponsor hin oder her - das hab ich so noch nicht gesehen..  
Die Strecke muss denk ich mit wenig Aufwand stehen und es soll möglichst keine Stelle geben, wo etwas passieren könnte - ergo ist es Wald-und Feldweggeballer ^^ Am besten den Crosser aus dem Keller holen und ab gehts! 



GuyGood schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke denn spannend?


Kurz und knapp: nein  Letztes Jahr waren mal 50m Waldweg mit 4 Wurzeln drauf, das war es dann aber an technischen Abschnitten..


----------



## Le-crew (23. August 2013)

Uui doch so anspruchsvoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (23. August 2013)

Werd mich auch mal anmelden, für de 18er Runde...Hatte letztes Jahr nen knapp 25er Schnitt...


----------



## wrangler89 (23. August 2013)

Spannend wird´s wenn es wolkenbruchartig regnet und die Strecke neben der A38 wieder absäuft...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (24. August 2013)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Spannend wird´s wenn es wolkenbruchartig regnet und die Strecke neben der A38 wieder absäuft...



Ach, das ist dann das Highlight? 
Na ich drück die Daumen, dass Petrus euch den Gefallen tut.


----------



## wrangler89 (24. August 2013)

Ja wahrscheinlich^^ Aber ich fahr nicht mit. Ist nicht mein Ding. Nur meine Stifte wollen...wegen dem kostenlosen Eintritt


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (24. August 2013)

Plan für Pod Smrkem:
Nächstes Wochenende 31.8./1.9. also eine Übernachtung. Bin mit meiner Freundin noch in der Verhandlung, ob wir direkt dort zelten oder ins Hotel müssen. Ich denk mal, wir fahren Samstag früh hin. Aber vielleicht sogar schon Freitag Nachmittag.
Noch jemand dabei für einen Tag oder beide?


----------



## Stumpi83 (25. August 2013)

Also ich hab mir heut die Strecke noch mal angeschaut - hatte fast vergessen, wie sinnlos die war..  Ich denke, falls ich fahre, wird das Fahrzeug der Wahl der Crosser werden - alles andere wäre mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen..


----------



## wrangler89 (25. August 2013)

Hauptsache dicke Reifen mit viel Luft für die Wege am See. Der Split ist sch.....


----------



## morph027 (25. August 2013)

Der Rumpelweg links an um die Gartensparte (an den Bahnschienen) auf dem Weg zum Kulki ist jetzt ein gut fahrbarer Trail  Säge und Schere sei Dank!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (25. August 2013)

Danke, das war so zugewuchert, dass es genervt hat. Eigentlich ein schönes Stück, wenn man es fahren kann.
Ich habe heute beschlossen den Floßgraben demnächst mal anzugehen. War das erste Mal seit der Sperrung wieder dort und es ist ein furchtbares Gewurschtel.


----------



## AlexR (26. August 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Danke, das war so zugewuchert, dass es genervt hat. Eigentlich ein schönes Stück, wenn man es fahren kann.
> Ich habe heute beschlossen den Floßgraben demnächst mal anzugehen. War das erste Mal seit der Sperrung wieder dort und es ist ein furchtbares Gewurschtel.



Da würde ich mich gern helfend anschließen. Da liegt ganz schön viel Zeug drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svennek0910 (26. August 2013)

AlexR schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich gern helfend anschließen. Da liegt ganz schön viel Zeug drin.



Also wenn ihr noch Unterstützung braucht würde ich mich auch anschließen. Anleitung was zu tun ist gibt es ja sicher vor Ort?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (26. August 2013)

Ich meld mich kurzfristig und dann lasst uns mal telefonieren.


----------



## morph027 (28. August 2013)

Falls wer zufällig demnächst ein kleines (16"), graues Specialized mit schwarzer Reba sieht, einfach umhauen und mich anrufen. Wurde meiner besseren Hälfte heute gestohlen.


----------



## GuyGood (28. August 2013)

Geht klar  Aber dennoch mein Beileid, wo wurde es denn entwendet, wenn man neugierig fragen darf?


----------



## morph027 (29. August 2013)

Wird man wahrscheinlich nicht wieder sehen...in Wahren am hellichten Tag vor der Arbeit...die Lutscher.


----------



## Metrum (29. August 2013)

Moin!

Hat zufällig einer ein Pressfiteinpressgerät zur Hand, was ich mal fünf Minuten haben könnte?

Grüße

P.S. Will mir nix basteln.


----------



## leler (29. August 2013)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Ja wahrscheinlich^^ Aber ich fahr nicht mit. Ist nicht mein Ding. Nur meine Stifte wollen...wegen dem kostenlosen Eintritt



Bin heute Abend kurz vor und und nach Sonnenuntergang eine Runde von NMC probegefahren - hä? Was ist das denn?
Eine Mischung aus LMBV-Schottenwegen und ein paar Schneisen in den "Rekultivierungswäldchen", die aber mehr Zugang zu Jagdansitzen als Trails sind. Und über allem das Autorauschen der nahen Autobahn.
Also eher ein A38-Cup :-(((

Wenigstens war es im Dunkeln nur mit Lenkerlampe ein bischen herausfordernd .-)


----------



## *Yvi* (30. August 2013)

Hat jemand morgen Lust zum Biken. Irgendwo im Erzgebirge?


----------



## Luk00r (30. August 2013)

*Yvi* schrieb:


> Hat jemand morgen Lust zum Biken. Irgendwo im Erzgebirge?



Bei ner Runde Harz wär ich dabei - alternativ aus am So - Erzgeb. is mir zu öd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpi83 (30. August 2013)

Ich werde mir morgen oder Sonntag mal die Kernbergtrails in Jena anschauen - hab schon so viel drüber gelesen, dass das mal Zeit wird.. ^^


----------



## reizhusten (30. August 2013)

Kernbergtrails hatte ich morgen auch vor, wollte mit der Bahn fahren (Sachsenticket). Start in Plagwitz Bahnhof 8:35. Wenn Du willst, kann ich dir dort bissl was zeigen ;-)


----------



## Luk00r (30. August 2013)

Morgen (Sa) 7:21 Leipzsch Hbf - falls jmd mit Harz will


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (31. August 2013)

Bin So auch in Jena - vermutlich am frühen Nachmittag am Jenzig und Erlkönig, falls jemand vorbei kommt...


----------



## Stumpi83 (2. September 2013)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Kernbergtrails hatte ich morgen auch vor, wollte mit der Bahn fahren (Sachsenticket). Start in Plagwitz Bahnhof 8:35. Wenn Du willst, kann ich dir dort bissl was zeigen ;-)


 
Bei mir war leider kurzfristig etwas dazwischengekommen, sodass ich dieses Wochenende noch einen Anlauf starten möchte.. ^^


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (2. September 2013)

War am Sonntag in Jena am Erlkönig. Wenn man mal in Jena ist, lohnt der Abstecher dort hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (2. September 2013)

Floßgraben ist in der Variante, die am Wasser entlang geht, wieder fahrbar. Also Richtung Süden 30 m vor den Buchen rechts halten. Dann ein paar Meter weiter vor dem Gestrüpphaufen links einen kleinen Schlenker. Fahrt mal bisschen. 
Der Trail freut sich auch, wenn noch jemand auf der gesamten Länge das Kleinzeug mit der Gartenschere auf Lenkerbreite stutzt. Jetzt bleibt man besonders in Kurven noch bisschen mit der inneren Hand hängen.

Eine weitere Variante wäre mit vielen kleinen Slalomkurven links um die erste Buche möglich. Dann ein Anlieger über die Wurzel der 2. Buche und zurück auf den alten Trail. Sollte schnell gehen.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (3. September 2013)

Hahaha, Gedankenübertragung! Natürlich waren wir nun ENDLICH mal in Jena (Kernberge und "Mittlere Horizontale"!!!), und zwar am Samstag.

Entgegen meiner persönlichen Erwartungen haben wir nur 50 km von Göschwitz "ausreißend" über Mönchsberg, dann Steinbruch, Cospoth, parallel zur A4 und Jena querend wieder gen Osten und von dort nördlich in die Kernberge (über die wirklich ziemlich heftige mittlere Horizontale bis Kernbergviertel / Paradies-Bahnhof) geschafft, und waren danach trotzdem ziemlich kaputt!

Vom Fahren her ist es tatsächlich hartes CC, allerdings sind die Steilpassagen in der mittleren Horizontal def. nichts für schwache Nerven! Uns ging mehr als einmal der Arsch auf Grundeis; insbesondere mir mit meinem 70er Lenker, der sogar einmal NICHT zwischen Felsen und Abgrund gepasst hat, und mich rechts einschlagend beinahe links über die Klippe geschickt hätte... Merke: Breite DH Lenker sind dort keine gute Idee 

Ein Video, das dem permanten "Thrill" gerecht wird, wollte ich gestern schneiden und uploaden, jedoch verweigerte mein Movie Maker die letzten 20 Schnipsel als defekt... Mal sehen, ob ich im Laufe der Woche ein einigermaßen zweckdienliches Video auf Youtube bekomme, wo sich alle, die noch nicht da waren, ein Bild von der geistesgestörten Supertour machen können ;-)

Gebe Euch hier Bescheid... 

LG an Alle!


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (3. September 2013)

Achso, anbei noch ein paar gediegene Bildchen vorab: ;-)


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (3. September 2013)




----------



## DenisPfeiffer (3. September 2013)

Und last but not least...


----------



## GuyGood (3. September 2013)

Hmm, kenne ja die ganze Strecke usw nicht, aber klingt geil und die Bilder sind ja auch echt genial


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (4. September 2013)

Och, da geht noch was in Richtung "bekloppter"!  Manche Ecke war wirklich links 90° runter und rechts 90° hoch  Aber warte das Video ab...


----------



## morph027 (4. September 2013)

Braucht jemand 29er Schläuche? On-One haben mir 5 falsche geschickt


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (4. September 2013)

morph027 schrieb:


> Braucht jemand 29er Schläuche? On-One haben mir 5 falsche geschickt



Brauchen ist übertrieben, weil ich ein Lager habe. Aber was willst du pro Stück haben? 3 würde ich nehmen.


----------



## morph027 (4. September 2013)

Die kosten bei On-One 3.55 ... also 3 mal 3 macht 10 oder so 

Vielleicht hab ich ja auch demnächst mal wieder was zum einspeichen (für Maria) ... dann gibts halt die als Aufwandsentschädigung *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (4. September 2013)

@DenisPfeiffer also nix mit 810er Boobar?? 
Mist dann kann ich mit beiden bikes nicht dort fahren. Aber echt geile lokation.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (5. September 2013)

morph027 schrieb:


> Die kosten bei On-One 3.55 ... also 3 mal 3 macht 10 oder so
> 
> Vielleicht hab ich ja auch demnächst mal wieder was zum einspeichen (für Maria) ... dann gibts halt die als Aufwandsentschädigung *g*



Gut, ich nehm die drei. Aber nen Laufradsatz gibts nicht für 3 Schläuche. Da musst du noch paar drauflegen. 




Le-crew schrieb:


> @_DenisPfeiffer_ also nix mit 810er Boobar??
> Mist dann kann ich mit beiden bikes nicht dort fahren. Aber echt geile lokation.



Doch doch, der passt an der einen Stelle auch noch durch. Der Dennis hats noch nicht so mit dem Zielen.  Alles nicht so dramatisch. Nur an sonnigen Wochenenden mit vielen Wanderern funktioniert das auf dem Trail nicht so richtig. Dazu ists teilweise wirklich zu schmal und es gibt immer störrische alte Herren, die denken, die Natur gehöre allein ihnen und Radfahren ginge nur auf Asphalt.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (5. September 2013)

@Le-crew: Neee, besser is'!  Ich schwöre dir, wenn Du das (hoffentlich heute fertig werdende) Video gesehen hast, weißt Du was ich meine! Da hat doch glatt mein Herz "springen" gelernt, aber nicht vor Freude! ^^
  @Wurzelpedaleur: Platz ist sicher noch gewesen, aber nur wenn Du dich tapfer links rauslehnst 

Ach ja, ich habe nachgemessen, ich habe 76 cm in's Spiel gebracht! ... und baue heute zurück.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (5. September 2013)

Na ich bin auch gespannt, wo du lang gefahren bist. Eigentlich kenn ich die Trails in dem Bereich alle.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (5. September 2013)

Davon kannst Du dir ja nun selber ein Bild machen: Nach bestimmt zehn unterschiedlichen Versuchen muss ich nun tatsächlich meine "beinahe verunfallt" Szene ausgerechnet als beschädigt abschreiben (wie im wahren Leben). Aber sonst ist das Video fertig:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syaGiQHAxxk&feature=c4-overview&list=UU4umBWGKUqOf69WIGEVE8Dw"]Mountainbike-Tour Mittlere Horizontale Kernberge Jena - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ps.: Auch das Steinbruch-Standbild zu Anfang war mal ein Kameraschwenk... :-( Ich muss wahrscheinlich mal meinen Moviemaker reparieren, oder lieber gleich was Anständiges nehmen, denn ich kann die Schnipsel sehr wohl ansehen, nur nicht rendern...


----------



## reizhusten (5. September 2013)

Kleine Frage: Am Anfang deines Videos, dieser Aussichtspunkt und der erste Trail. Wo ist das? Ich kenn mich eigentlich recht gut in Jena aus (hatten uns ja auch an der Lobdeburg getroffen und sind dann die Treppen hoch) aber diese Stelle kenn ich gar nicht.


----------



## morph027 (5. September 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Gut, ich nehm die drei. Aber nen Laufradsatz gibts nicht für 3 Schläuche. Da musst du noch paar drauflegen.



Keine Sorge...ich drück dir doch immer nur die labbrigen fertig eingespeichten Teile in die Hand....Hab noch eine XT-Nabe + DT XR42.d daheim...das reicht mit den Sapim Laser für Maria...die wiegt doch quasi nichts.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (5. September 2013)

GÃ¶nn dem FrÃ¤ulein doch ne gute Felge und verkauf die DT fÃ¼r 10 â¬. Dann kommt auch ein guter LRS bei raus. Sonst lohnt doch die Arbeit nicht. KÃ¶nnen uns gern mal drÃ¼ber unterhalten - oder liest meinen verlinkten Text.


----------



## morph027 (5. September 2013)

Sie fährt damit auf Asphalt auf Arbeit und wieder heim ... manchmal noch unbefestigter Weg im Park...das sollte die gerade noch so ohne Riß schaffen *g* Liegt halt noch rum..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DenisPfeiffer (5. September 2013)

@reizhusten: 1. Das unfreiwillige Standbild ist der Steinbruch Nähe Mönchsberg. 2. Der Aussichtpunkt ist Nähe Maua mit Blick dort hin. 3. Irgendwo in Richtung Kernberge sind dann die ersten Trails, auch der steile Wurzelige verteilt. (Alles mal eingezeichnet)





Ach und der sepiafarbene Kameraschwenk gaaaanz am Anfang ist unterhalb der Lobdeburg in der Gaststätte (Freiterasse)...


----------



## GuyGood (5. September 2013)

Boah, wieso war ich da noch nie, total geil :O


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (5. September 2013)

DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> @_reizhusten_: 1. Das unfreiwillige Standbild ist der Steinbruch Nähe Mönchsberg. 2. Der Aussichtpunkt ist Nähe Maua mit Blick dort hin. 3. Irgendwo in Richtung Kernberge sind dann die ersten Trails, auch der steile Wurzelige verteilt. (Alles mal eingezeichnet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du da einen schönen Trail zur Umrundung der Stadt gefunden? So ganz versteh ich deine roten Linien nicht - geht ja auch nicht ganz rum.
Wir starten immer am Fuchsturm (Eltern meiner Freundin wohnen am Berg unterm Turm) und fahren dann bisschen hin und her. Hätte auch noch mal Lust auf eine schöne Herbsttour. Die sonnigen Hänge sind immer noch schön, wenn Leipzig schon im Herbstschlamm versinkt.


----------



## morph027 (5. September 2013)

Apropos...hätte auch dieses Jahr nochmal Lust auf Kriebstein....nicht gehetzt, aber auch nicht trödeln...


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (5. September 2013)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Hast du da einen schönen Trail zur Umrundung der Stadt gefunden? So ganz versteh ich deine roten Linien nicht - geht ja auch nicht ganz rum.
> Wir starten immer am Fuchsturm (Eltern meiner Freundin wohnen am Berg unterm Turm) und fahren dann bisschen hin und her. Hätte auch noch mal Lust auf eine schöne Herbsttour. Die sonnigen Hänge sind immer noch schön, wenn Leipzig schon im Herbstschlamm versinkt.



Die rote Linie ist eine Original GPX namens JenaHorizontale2011.gpx, die ich dir auch gerne mal schicken kann. Das Bild ist ein vergrößerbares JPG (rechts mit der Lupe), nur der südliche Ausschnitt und dann sind dort MEINE GELBEN Markierungen/Nummerierungen (siehe Texterläuterung oben) sichtbar. Wir sind "nur" 50 km von Göschwitz Richtung Mönchsberg startend und dann der roten GPX folgend gefahren 

Aber mindestens einmal wollen wir (Marco "Velowelt" und ich; vlt. dann auch Alex "Velowelt") noch da hin! Wer mag, ich kann es diesmal hier posten...


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (5. September 2013)

@reizhusten: Ach, jetzt hat's erst Klick gemacht! Du warst das, der eine vor Göschwitz raus ist, um uns dann wieder zu treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reizhusten (5. September 2013)

@Wurzelpedaleur: Die rote Linie scheint der Verlauf des roten Wanderweges zu sein, die Horizontale hat ja "nur" 70 km http://www.saalehorizontale.de, schau mal bei Gpsies, der rote hat tatsächlich einen großen Trailanteil, muss ich mal in Angriff nehmen.

    @denis: Alles klar, die Gegend um 2 und 3 ist einer der wenigen weißen Flecken um Jena für mich. Muss ich mal ändern. Ja, genau der war ich.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (5. September 2013)

An Alle, die Jena interessant finden: 

Basic - Eigene Teilstücke draus planen ^^

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kgfymexwvezcgdso&referrer=trackList

Mein persönlicher Tipp: Von Göschwitz aus Richtung Süden (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, also Richtung Sulza) einsteigen und nordöstlich reiten


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (5. September 2013)

Hab erst mal gegoogelt, was denn eine GPX ist.  Nach Wegmarkierungen sind wir noch nicht gefahren, sondern immer so weiter, wie uns der Weg gefallen hat. Mangels Langstreckenkondition/motivation beschränkt sich die Erfahrung auf das Gebiet Jena Ost, Wenigenjena, Ziegenhain und um den Jenzig. Auf der Westseite war ich erst einmal. Südlich der A4 bin ich mal rumgekurvt. Habe aber neben Dorfstraßen nichts gefunden. Nach maximal 2 Stunden zieht es meine Freundin immer an Mamas Kuchentafel.


----------



## Luk00r (5. September 2013)

Gibts auch ne schnellere Verbindung nach Jena ? Finde nur 2:00 h von L Hbf - und da bin ich auch im Harz.

Falls im Winter mal ne Runde Kriebstein ist, hier bitte Bescheid sagen -  ich hasse es zwar, aber im Winter ist die Auswahl klein  und ich fahr Harz solange kein Schnee liegt - ging letztes Jahr sogar im Dezember mal paar Tage.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (5. September 2013)

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Ich mag Harz nicht, weils da zu 90% regnet.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (6. September 2013)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Gibts auch ne schnellere Verbindung nach Jena ? Finde nur 2:00 h von L Hbf - und da bin ich auch im Harz.


 
Ja, mit dem Auto braucht man bestimmt nur 'ne Stunde, mit dem Jet 15 min und mit dem Internet nur 4 ms  Neee, Spaß beiseite: Wir waren auch so 1:45 - 2:00 h unterwegs mit'm Bummelzug (wg. Rädern)...

Was bitte ist eigentlich sooo toll am Harz? Ich war seit Kindsbeinen nicht dort und stelle ihn mir immer als großen und relativ unwirtlichen Buckel vor. Gibt es dort tolle Singletrails? Also mein Gusto sind eher Trail, CC, Tour.


----------



## morph027 (6. September 2013)

Weiss nicht, ob ihr auch alle fleißig den Schnäppchen-Thread abonniert habt....Gibt gerade günstig Giro Helme bei mysportbrands.de (sieht mir nach 'nem Resterampen-Netzdealer aus...aber Mailadressen kosten ja heute nicht *g*)...

Giro Feature für 27 (matte titan) oder 31 (matte white-gray) sowie den Hex für 29 (matte tital evil) bzw 37 (matte white-turquoise). Ich häng mal nen Screenshot an...da muss man sich nur zum gucken schon anmelden. Da gibts so eine doofe Einladungsfunktion, dann kriegt ihr gleich einen 8 Gutschein zum ersten Warenkorb.





Einen titan evil Hex hab ich dann wahrscheinlich auch noch über...hab 2 bestellt.


----------



## Tonus (6. September 2013)

Tag die Damen und Herren, will morgen mal in den umwogten Harz. Hat von euch jemand einen Tip bzw. Empfehlung wo ich da hinkönnte. Kennen uns da nicht aus, suchen schöne Trails, Endurostrecken. 

Grüße Toni


----------



## GuyGood (6. September 2013)

wenn ich jetzt gerade auf "http://mysportbrands.de/" gehe, ist da wohl irgendeine technische Panne aber hatte das auch gesehen, aber das nicht schließbare Fenster zur Anmeldung bevor man überhaupt den Shop besichtigen kann, hat mir dann gereicht um die Finger davon zu lassen aber du hast recht, mailadressen kosten ja nix


----------



## invalid (6. September 2013)

Hi,

sagt mal kann mir einer mit zwei Entlüftungsspritzen für Avid Bremsen aushelfen ? 
Wäre dringend, Kollege hat heute Total-Entleerung auf der Strecke.

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker-LE (6. September 2013)

Hätte zufällig welche da


----------



## invalid (6. September 2013)

Schnelle Hilfe ist gigantisch, aber es war einer schneller als du, danke dir trotzdem für das Angebot!


----------



## Joker-LE (6. September 2013)

kein Problem, immer wieder gerne


----------



## Alpacca (7. September 2013)

Nette Sachen habt ihr hier so auf den letzten Seiten gepostet, hier(im 150km Radius  ) gibts also noch einiges zu erkunden. Aber morgen bleibt das AM mal in der Whg. und ich fahr zum GBM. Wenn eine Nase mit will, kann ich sie gern mitnehmen. Ich werd so 7.30-8.00 starten, da ich Mittelstrecke fahren will und mich noch melden muss. Also, nutzt das superstarke Wetter - wofür auch immer 

Schönes WE noch!


----------



## Le-crew (7. September 2013)

@Alpacca   Arbeiten? ??


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (7. September 2013)

Arbeiten! :-/


----------



## Alpacca (7. September 2013)

Bitter sowas, aber es kommen bessre Tage!


----------



## morph027 (7. September 2013)

Im Leipziger Osten kann ich auch noch mit Avid Spritzen dienen...wenn's mal wieder schnell gehen soll  @invalid: Ich glaube, ich hab dich die Woche mal mit dem giftgrünen die Riesaer Straße rausrollen sehen...


----------



## morph027 (7. September 2013)

15:30 Augustusplatz und MiMo-Runde vom Donnerstag nachholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (7. September 2013)

@morph027: das ist gut möglich.


----------



## der12te (8. September 2013)

Floßgraben wieder gut fahrbar danke an die Bauherren!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (8. September 2013)

Aber nun auch viel fahren, damit sich der Dschungel den Pfad nicht gleich wieder zurück holt.


----------



## feliks (9. September 2013)

So liebe Leute. Hier nun das Video aus dem idyllischem Erzegebirge. http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31234 

und schön fleißig aufs Sternchen drücken!


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2013)

Fein gemacht.

Schöne Fichtenmonokultur habt ihr da  .


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (9. September 2013)

Haha, funny, Feliks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (9. September 2013)

feliks schrieb:


> So liebe Leute. Hier nun das Video aus dem idyllischem Erzegebirge. http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31234
> 
> und schön fleißig aufs Sternchen drücken!




Sternchen gedrückt. Schaut gut aus.

Hast du da ein paar zusammenhängende Trails ausgegraben? Oder seid ihr querfeldein durch den Wald gepflügt und immer nur die 20 m gefahren, die man in den einzelnen Einstellungen sieht. 

Wenn's was am Stück gibt, könnte man ja mal einen Ausflug planen.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2013)

@ denis: http://openmtbmap.org/de/download/odbl/#karten


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (9. September 2013)

Danke, Wilhelm! Bist ein Schatz! ;-)


----------



## feliks (9. September 2013)

der erste Teil ist nen zusammenhängendes Stück, quer durch den Wald gelegt. ca. 300meter lang. Teil 2 war mal ne Schneise wo sich Motocross-Fahrer am Hillclimb versucht haben, bzw. nen Wildscheinpfad. 

aber für 1,5h Autofahrt lohnt sich nicht wirklich.

Außerdem is alles geheim, quasi "secret spot"


----------



## cxfahrer (12. September 2013)

Ich wollte nur mal mein ausgeprägtes Missfallen über das aktuelle Wetter kundtun  . 

Da ists ja IM Cospudi wärmer und trockener...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (12. September 2013)

Komm grad vom Cossi. Aber rein wollte ich wirklich nicht. Ist nicht wie letztes Jahr, wo wir in der Weihnachtswoche noch baden waren.  Aber wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass es drin doppelt so warm ist... 
Beschlossen, das nächste Mal mit Mütze zu fahren.


----------



## *Yvi* (12. September 2013)

ja sch... Wetter, aber das wird wieder. Haste schee frei gemacht den CosiTrail Wurzelpedaleur. Hab mir dann mal noch irgendwann demnächst in der Woche Abends mal vorgenommen re und li die Büsche etwas zu stutzen sonst geht da nächstes Jahr nix mehr. Schönes We Euch


----------



## Mtb-Touri (12. September 2013)

Das könnt ihr aber laut schreiben 
Werd hier schon blöd anglotzt, wenn man die Regenkombi an hat und mit Bike bei dem Wetter zum Job kommt.
Dieser Fadenregen und der hpa sind wirklich eklig.
Da war es in Pod Smrkem vor 2 Wochen ja noch schön dort, trotz des Regen-Sonne-Regen Wetters.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (12. September 2013)

*Yvi* schrieb:


> ja sch... Wetter, aber das wird wieder. Haste schee frei gemacht den CosiTrail Wurzelpedaleur. Hab mir dann mal noch irgendwann demnächst in der Woche Abends mal vorgenommen re und li die Büsche etwas zu stutzen sonst geht da nächstes Jahr nix mehr. Schönes We Euch



Aber bitte nichts begradigen, sondern die Kurven betonen. Dann machts mehr Spaß. 
Heut gibts bei Aldi ne kleine Hebelastschere. 



Mtb-Touri schrieb:


> Das könnt ihr aber laut schreiben
> Werd hier schon blöd anglotzt, wenn man die Regenkombi an hat und mit Bike bei dem Wetter zum Job kommt.
> Dieser Fadenregen und der hpa sind wirklich eklig.
> Da war es in Pod Smrkem vor 2 Wochen ja noch schön dort, trotz des Regen-Sonne-Regen Wetters.



Wann warst du denn dort? Und warum meldet sich immer niemand, wenn ich sage, dass ich hin fahre?


----------



## Mtb-Touri (12. September 2013)

Entschuldige, bin schüchtern und habe mich noch nichtmal bei ner BDO Runde blicken lassen.
Evtl. liegts auch nur am Versender-Bike?!
Wir waren vom 31.08.-01.09. dort und haben auf der polnischen Seite in diesem 4Sterne Spa übernachtet, Kohle spielte das WE keine Rolle. 
4h haben wir mit nem langen Caddy von L.E. aus gebraucht, aber sind dann trotzdem noch gleich nach dem Ankommen bis Abends 20.00 ab auf die rote Piste.
Eigentlich auch nur weil ihr hier so geschwärmt habt und @_Dennis_ sein Video mir noch den Rest gegeben hat. 
Die Pisten dort sind schon ein Traum!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (12. September 2013)

Nicht schüchtern sein...die kommen alle nur aus Taiwan  Hauptsache 2 Räder, Bremsen und 'nen Helm auf...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. September 2013)

Kommt heute jemand zum Brunnen?

Sonst drehe ich heute im Hellen meine Runde.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (12. September 2013)

@Mtb-Touri: 1 "n" reicht, dann klappt's auch mit dem Zitieren.  Aber was soll ich denn sagen; bei mir fragen die Leute meist, warum ich ein Bike von 'nem Kamera-Hersteller fahre. Dumm nur, dass die Fujifilm heißen


----------



## Mtb-Touri (12. September 2013)

@_Denis_
ok ist vermerkt und gespeichert 
Ich fahre gern passend zum Bike komplett in schwarz, allerdings fiel das letztens der Polizei früh halb achte wohl auch auf, also auf der Georg Schuhmann Str. rechts ranfahren bitte und einmal das Rad umdrehen.
Die fanden das Bike ja noch schick und gleich mal die Rnr. überprüft, 
Police: "Waffen und Drogen dabei?" 
ich: "klar, früh halb acht ist genau die richtige Zeit für sowas, warum nicht"
Police: "bitte mal den Rucksack und bei Seite treten..."
ich: "sonst noch wat"
Was ich damit sagen will, das ihr natürlich Recht habt, egal was draufsteht, Hauptsache es fährt und sieht einigermaßen vernünftig aus. 

Greez
Mtb-Touri


----------



## cxfahrer (12. September 2013)

M.R. schrieb:


> Kommt heute jemand zum Brunnen?
> 
> Sonst drehe ich heute im Hellen meine Runde.



Frank wollte wohl..ich aber nicht.


----------



## morph027 (12. September 2013)

Ich auch nicht..viel spass


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (12. September 2013)

Mtb-Touri schrieb:


> Entschuldige, bin schüchtern und habe mich noch nichtmal bei ner BDO Runde blicken lassen.
> Evtl. liegts auch nur am Versender-Bike?!
> Wir waren vom 31.08.-01.09. dort und haben auf der polnischen Seite in diesem 4Sterne Spa übernachtet, Kohle spielte das WE keine Rolle.
> 4h haben wir mit nem langen Caddy von L.E. aus gebraucht, aber sind dann trotzdem noch gleich nach dem Ankommen bis Abends 20.00 ab auf die rote Piste.
> ...



Da warn wir auch. Von 28.-29.8. noch im Hotel Medenec und 30.-31.8. im polnischen Spa in Flintsberg. Und auch schön langsam mit so nem VW hingeschüsselt. Siehste mal, hättest auch Bescheid geben können. 
Versenderbikes hab ich auch schon mehrere gesehen. Damit kannst keinen Schocken.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (12. September 2013)

M.R. schrieb:


> Kommt heute jemand zum Brunnen?
> 
> Sonst drehe ich heute im Hellen meine Runde.



Ich nicht. Mir ist kalt.


----------



## Luk00r (12. September 2013)

Hat evtl. jemand ne Tapered Gabel 150mm (15mm Steckachse) zum Ausleihen fürn Notfall ?
Brauche die spätestens morgen früh 8 Uhr .... da sollte es in den Urlaub gehn....
Mein Talas-System spinnt rum, ich komm nicht mehr auf die 150mm Position

Zum Problem:
Talas 32 RL von 2010 - die lässt sich nur noch auf 110 und 130 mm stellen, aber nicht mehr auf 150 -  Gabelkrone ist ist im Weg, d.h. irgendwie ist das ganze so verdreht, dass die 130er Position auf der alten 150er ist und die neue 150er ist jetzt nicht mehr erreichbar wegen der Gabelkrone

Bin für jede Idee dankbar.






110 mm





130 mm





150 mm geht nicht, Anschlag Gabelkrone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. September 2013)

Klingt, als hätte sich die Verschraubung in der Krone gelöst.


----------



## Luk00r (12. September 2013)

Im Prinzip scheint das ganze Talas-System verdreht zu sein. Kann man wohl auch nich so schnell reparieren (google sagt das)


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. September 2013)

Und wenn Du einfach den Einsteller demontierst und verdreht draufsetzt?

Ich hätte ne Domain U-Turn Tapered und ggf. ein 20mm VR.


----------



## Luk00r (12. September 2013)

Welche Feder ist drin ? Bin 70 kg


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. September 2013)

Die harte Feder ist verbaut. Medium hätte ich aber auch.


----------



## Luk00r (13. September 2013)

Danke, habe andere Ersatzgabel (Bikemarkt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (15. September 2013)

So, zur Belohnung gibts auch noch nen pic
Vinschgau  gibts schon geile Trails hier, sogar korrekt getaggt in osm, s3 ist wirklich s3

Hoffe ihr habt nicht ganz so schlimmes Wetter


----------



## Ariles (15. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich das THema MiMo hier gelesen habe, wollte ich gern fragen ob es hier Leute gibt die da regelmässig hinfahren!? Ebenso wer intersse hat die alte Strecke etwas aufzuwerten, wie ich und mein sohneman das schon gemacht haben heute?


----------



## beutelfuchs (16. September 2013)

Luk00r schrieb:


> So, zur Belohnung gibts auch noch nen pic
> Vinschgau [/IMG]


Du Gluecklicher. Wo ist das?


----------



## Luk00r (17. September 2013)

Vinschgau, wenn ich wieder daheim bin, dann lad ich mal paar mehr Fotos ins Album. Ist auf jeden Fall geiler als erwartet hier, ich such dann noch das Poserfoto des heutigen Tages raus


----------



## invalid (17. September 2013)

Hi, 

wie läuft die Gabel @Luk00r ? 

Bin sehr gespannt auf deine Bilder!


----------



## Luk00r (18. September 2013)

4 Grad und ordentlich Wind, aber sieht man ja ni


----------



## beutelfuchs (18. September 2013)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Vinschgau


Welcher Weg meinte ich


----------



## AlexR (18. September 2013)

Da waren wir auf dem Schartl Kamm Trail in Richtung Kreuzjöchel unterwegs.


----------



## fractop (20. September 2013)

Welcher Biker aus Leipzig hat Lust beim Neuseenmountainbikecup am 22.09.13 GRATIS zu starten? Wir haben aufgrund von Krankheit noch einen Starterplatz zu vergeben. Nachteil: ihr startet nicht unter euren Namen sondern unter dem des Erkrankten. Vorteil: Belantiskarte inklusive. Es geht um die 54km Distanz, welche 12:00 Uhr startet. Bei Interesse mailt direkt an mich [email protected] und seit dann 10:30 Uhr am Belantis, wir sind die hellblauen Diakonie-Leipzig Fahrer- nicht zu übersehen. Im Übrigen, Robert Förster startet auch, wer sich mit ihm messen will nutzt die Gelegenheit  Viele Grüße Daniel


----------



## Alpacca (23. September 2013)

Moin, finden die üblichen Feierabendrunden noch statt? Bzw. wie lange prinzipiell noch? Ich versuchs diese Woche mal ernsthaft es zu schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2013)

wie?
BDO??
warum sollten sie nicht???

solang es nicht hunde und Katzen regnet, wird immer wer fahren.


----------



## Svennek0910 (25. September 2013)

Morgen! Hat hier jemand Lust, dieses Wochenende mal dem Trailcenter Rabenberg einen Besuch abzustatten? Schön wäre es, wenn man sich evtl. auch auf die "anfängerfreundlichen" Passagen einigen könnte. Gegen eine kleine Herausforderung wäre allerdings auch nichts auszusetzen 
Grüße
Sven


----------



## Mtb-Touri (25. September 2013)

Würde gerne mitfahren, aber mein Bike quietscht nach dem letzten Kriebstein Trip bis zum abwinken und braucht erstmal ein paar Streicheleinheiten und innige Pflege, wie es scheint.
Teileweise ja eher nen Ironman-Kurs und Cochones braucht man da auch ordentlich. 
Jemand nen Tip wo ich in L.E. das passende Bike dafür finde?
Meinem Rose AM tue ich das nicht mehr an


----------



## cxfahrer (25. September 2013)

Ideal ist ein leichtes AM mit griffigen Reifen. War denn schon viel Laub? 
Bin dies WE verplant. 
Harzrunde über die üblichen ...-Stiege fände ich aber eh interessanter als Rabenberg.


----------



## Mtb-Touri (25. September 2013)

ich fand es ging noch, aber es war trocken 





wir sind vom Bhf Döbeln aus die paar Km erstmal zur Burg -> Happi Happi
danach gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren bzw. hoch "geradwandert"
waren ganz schön platt 
und immer schön freundlich zu den Wanderern, 2 Leute waren dort mit ihren Hardtails und sind ganz schön harsch dort unterwegs gewesen.
dafür das dort auch ne Menge Rentner einhergehen, fast zuviel des Guten 
Wollte mal nen Remedy austesten, irgendwie zwingt mich aber etwas auf die 650b Variante "zu setzen"
na mal schau`n


----------



## cmi (25. September 2013)

Svennek0910 schrieb:


> Schön wäre es, wenn man sich evtl. auch auf die "anfängerfreundlichen" Passagen einigen könnte.



die "" finde ich da angebracht ^^


----------



## Svennek0910 (26. September 2013)

cmi schrieb:


> die "" finde ich da angebracht ^^



In welche Richtung geht das jetzt? Gänzlich ungeeignet für Anfänger oder viel zu simpel?



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Harzrunde über die üblichen ...-Stiege fände ich aber eh interessanter als Rabenberg.



Da kenne ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus  Ich bin ja dankbar, dass ich dank eurer/deiner Hilfe überhaupt ein paar Wege hier gefunden habe


----------



## cxfahrer (26. September 2013)

Chris hat in seinem Blog eigentlich alles zu Rabenberg geschrieben (Bike2do). 
Es ist jedenfalls einfacher und weniger anstrengend als Kriebstein (wobei ich Kriebstein nicht gern gegen den Uhrzeigesinn fahre und am liebsten ab Töpeln über die Nixkluft).

Kann mal einer draussen das Licht anmachen 8-/


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. September 2013)

Rabenberg würde ich mir schon ganz gerne noch angucken dieses Jahr.

Bin leider die nächsten beiden WEs verplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (26. September 2013)

M.R. schrieb:


> Rabenberg würde ich mir schon ganz gerne noch angucken dieses Jahr.
> 
> Bin leider die nächsten beiden WEs verplant.



Wir können auch mal unter der Woche hin, ausser Montags.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. September 2013)

Wegen mir gerne.

Geht aber die nächsten beiden Wochen halt nicht.


Ab Mitte Oktober wieder.


----------



## cmi (26. September 2013)

Svennek0910 schrieb:


> In welche Richtung geht das jetzt? Gänzlich ungeeignet für Anfänger oder viel zu simpel?



gerade den erwähnten text gelesen und kann ich nur unterschreiben. das mit dem "anfänger" ist immer so ne sache und vollkommen subjektiv. rabenberg ist technisch und ruppig, klassifiziert aber erst rot und schwarz als "fortgeschritten". gibt auch leute, die finden rabenberg langweilig und nicht fordernd.

war einmal dort und wir sind nur grün und blau gefahren, für rot war es dann zeitlich zu knapp. denke aber rückblickend, es war besser so ^^
bereits die grüne einsteigerrunde hat gut längs- und querwurzeln, blau kleine stufen/"drops" (ca. 20-30cm) und ein (für meine "fahrkünste") unspaßiges enges serpentinenstück (teilt es sich mit rot und schwarz). als wir dort waren, war alles ziemlich nass, was die wurzeln nicht besser machte. (trailhead als wir uns kurz unterhalten hatten: "da kann man ja drüberhüpfen" - nur mal so als einstufung.. ging hier um blau).

kommt halt echt drauf an, was man mag bzw wie man selbst so drauf ist. kumpel (der nur sehr selten rad fährt, aber so ein adrenalinjunkie ist, der eher macht als nachdenkt) war total begeistert, dass sie jetzt irgendwo auf dem blau/rot/schwarz stück nen kleinen wallride gebaut hatten und hat sich da draufgestürzt. wäre nix für mich ^^

die 5eur sind ein witz und man sollte schon mal dagewesen sein. ist aber sehr skill- und geschmacksanhängig, ob bzw. wieviel spaß man da hat. werde es mir nächstes jahr aber sicher wieder anschauen 

kurzer vergleich: pod smrkem ist einfach nur flow. bin da alle farben gefahren (wobei ich nicht weiß, wie die routen insgesamt sind - unser schwarzer teil  war die "abkürzung" der roten route "unten links") und das war für mich einfacher als die blaue in rabenberg.

wie gesagt - alles eine frage der eigenen vorlieben.


----------



## Svennek0910 (26. September 2013)

Die Begeisterung hier hält sich ja wirklich in Grenzen? Der (im Übrigen sehr hilfreiche) Bericht klingt da ja auch nicht viel besser. Da fange ich mit meinen bescheidenen "Fähigkeiten" wirklich an zu zweifeln. Andererseits kann man wohl bei fünf Euro nicht sonderlich viel verkehrt machen und die Entfernung hält sich ja auch in Grenzen.


----------



## cmi (26. September 2013)

Svennek0910 schrieb:


> Die Begeisterung hier hält sich ja wirklich in Grenzen? Der (im Übrigen sehr hilfreiche) Bericht klingt da ja auch nicht viel besser. Da fange ich mit meinen bescheidenen "Fähigkeiten" wirklich an zu zweifeln. Andererseits kann man wohl bei fünf Euro nicht sonderlich viel verkehrt machen und die Entfernung hält sich ja auch in Grenzen.



Fahr auf jedenfall mal hin. Es ist nicht soooo weit und der "Eintritt" ist eher symbolisch. Wie gesagt die Selbsteinschätzungen, Ansprüche und Vorlieben schwanken stark 

Was für den einen super anstrengend und "ach du sch..." ist, ist für den anderen "Anfänger" Hometrail-Niveau, schreckt aber ab.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. September 2013)

Nein, es lohnt sich  - grad jetzt wo die Autobahn ja eine Anreise unter 2h ermöglicht auf jeden Fall. 
Ich finde aber, man sollte sich VORHER überlegen, welche Strecken man fahren will, und die sich selbst zusammenstellen  - wenn man stur die Runden nachfährt, fährt man arg vieles doppelt, und grad die laaaaaangen Forstautobahnauffahrten lohnen das ja nun echt nicht. 
Mir gefiel in der roten die Schweinebergrunde (am Jugendheim unten) und in der schwarzen der Kyrill mit Bumps+Berms am besten. In der blauen der Teil am Klettergarten geht auch noch. 
Diese Steinfelder fand ich albern, und die vielen Flachetappen durch Schlammlöcher und über Wurzeln (zB entlang dem großen Parkplatz oben) auch. 
Schwierig fand ich da nichts, jedenfalls weniger technisch als Smrk 
(wenn man Smrk mit Maximalgeschwindigkeit fährt ) - das mag wenn man gern langsam fährt anders sein.

Aber macht euch selber ein Urteil. Ein Besuch lohnt auf jeden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmi (26. September 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nein, es lohnt sich  - grad jetzt wo die Autobahn ja eine Anreise unter 2h ermöglicht auf jeden Fall.
> Ich finde aber, man sollte sich VORHER überlegen, welche Strecken man fahren will, und die sich selbst zusammenstellen  - wenn man stur die Runden nachfährt, fährt man arg vieles doppelt, und grad die laaaaaangen Forstautobahnauffahrten lohnen das ja nun echt nicht.



naja ist schwierig wenn man zum ersten mal da ist ^^ ok, mit den empfehlungen wie von dir jetzt geht es.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Schwierig fand ich da nichts, jedenfalls weniger technisch als Smrk
> (wenn man Smrk mit Maximalgeschwindigkeit fährt ) - das mag wenn man gern langsam fährt anders sein.



das find ich interessant, aber zeigt auch wie unterschiedlich wahrnehmungen sein können. ich kenne in pod smrkem wie gesagt nur die "kurze schwarze in der mitte", daher keine ahnung ob die anderen schwerer sind. sind da sicherlich auch nicht mit max speed langgefahren. aber um sowas wie pedalstellung wegen wurzeln/steinen musste man sich da eher keine gedanken machen, in rabenberg aber schon.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. September 2013)

Naja das stimmt - wo man viel kurbeln muss und wenig rollt, bleibt man eher mal hängen...aber beim Smrk ist ja grad so angenehm, dass es sowohl langsam als auch schnell Spass macht. 
Wenn man dort schnell fährt, werden die Kurven und Sprünge ganz schön haarig (die Abschnitte selbst sind da nicht arg unterschiedlich, von der Muttirunde mal abgesehen).
Beides ist von der Schwierigkeit jedenfalls nicht höher als Trails in Leipzig (Statitz, Mimo, Stöckchenleger, Halde Zschocher usw). Da ist Kriebstein oder gar Harz schon anders.


----------



## Mtb-Touri (26. September 2013)

cmi schrieb:


> ...
> kurzer vergleich: pod smrkem ist einfach nur flow. bin da alle farben gefahren (wobei ich nicht weiß, wie die routen insgesamt sind - unser schwarzer teil  war die "abkürzung" der roten route "unten links") ...





> ich kenne in pod smrkem wie gesagt nur die "kurze schwarze in der mitte", daher keine ahnung ob die anderen schwerer sind.


irgendwie ein Widerspruch in sich, oder? 

die schwarze ist gar nicht lang genug um in smrkem richtig aus der Puste zu kommen und nur weil da die Bäume noch enger stehen und die Richtungswechsel knackiger sind, ist die Behauptung "einfach nur flow" bissel daneben, Meister 
Wenn man dort den ganzen Tag gefahren ist und einem die Pfoten nicht wirklich weh tun, hat man dort echt was verkehrt gemacht.


----------



## Svennek0910 (26. September 2013)

Na da ist ja doch noch das eine oder andere gute Wort gefallen  Ich werde einfach mal den Samstag nutzen und mal hin fahren! Für mich wird es ja so oder so ein Erlebnis 
Danke für die Erfahrungsberichte!



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Beides ist von der Schwierigkeit jedenfalls nicht höher als Trails in Leipzig (Statitz, Mimo, Stöckchenleger, Halde Zschocher usw)



Gibt es da Wegbeschreibungen?


----------



## beutelfuchs (26. September 2013)

Welche Richtung ist denn schwerer?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. September 2013)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Welche Richtung ist denn schwerer?



Von was?


----------



## skyfer (26. September 2013)

Svennek0910 schrieb:


> Gibt es da Wegbeschreibungen?



Einfach bei der BDO-Runde mitfahren  oder ein "paar" Seiten zurückblättern, da gibt's immer mal wieder Links zu den Tracks.


----------



## cmi (26. September 2013)

Mtb-Touri schrieb:


> irgendwie ein Widerspruch in sich, oder?
> 
> die schwarze ist gar nicht lang genug um in smrkem richtig aus der Puste zu kommen und nur weil da die Bäume noch enger stehen und die Richtungswechsel knackiger sind, ist die Behauptung "einfach nur flow" bissel daneben, Meister
> Wenn man dort den ganzen Tag gefahren ist und einem die Pfoten nicht wirklich weh tun, hat man dort echt was verkehrt gemacht.



ich seh den widerspruch zwischen den beiden zitaten von mir nicht. ich hab meine eindrücke von 1x rabenberg und 1x pod smrkem gegenübergestellt und einschränkend dazugeschrieben, was wir jeweils gefahren sind, um dem ne relation zu geben. kann ja sein, dass rot und schwarz links und rechts davon ähnlich rabenberg sind mit steinfeldern, drops und steilkurven 

mir kam pod smrkem auf jedenfall "fluffiger" vor. denke das liegt auch an den "glattgebügelten" wegen dort. das man bei hohen geschwindigkeiten dort ganz schön ins schwitzen kommt, glaub ich gern. aber ich glaube das ist das was  @cxfahrer meinte mit pod smrkem fühlt sich bei jeder geschwindigkeit gut an.

was ist die muttirunde  @cxfahrer? blau?

  @Svennek0910 viel spaß und berichte mal


----------



## beutelfuchs (26. September 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Von was?



Um die Kriebstein meinte ich.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. September 2013)

Wenn Du alles fährst, ist im Urzeigersinn schwerer ;-)


Scherz bei Seite:

Mit der Uhr hast Du sacksteil aber relativ kurz bergauf und länger bergab. Gegen die Uhr halt andersrum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (29. September 2013)

Nachtrag von Freitag: Trailpflege Stöckchenleger erledigt, alles wieder schön einsehbar und keine Gewächse die in die Bremse greifen. War aber auch ein gutes Stück Arbeit. Danke an skyfer


----------



## Svennek0910 (30. September 2013)

Morgen! 

Am Samstag hat es mich also auch mal zum Trailcenter Rabenberg getrieben. Ich kann mich grundsätzlich den bereits geäußerten Meinungen anschließen. Bei knapp 1,5h Entfernung und fünf Euro Eintritt ist es definitiv mal einen (oder zwei..oder drei  ) Wert! Es hat schon ordentlich Spaß gemacht.
So richtig Geschwindigkeit bekam ich aber selten hin. Gerade für mich als Anfänger waren die Abschnitte doch teilweise ziemlich fordernd. Die vielen Wurzelteppiche (die durch ausreichend vorhandenen Schlamm immer schön feucht gehalten wurden) waren stellenweise schwer zu überwinden. Und da tatsächlich alles was runter geht, auch wieder hoch muss, war der Tag nach dem blauen und grünen Loops auch schon beendet  
Die BikeWash Station ist auch wirklich eine gute Erfindung! 

Fazit: Ich würde wohl wieder hin fahren.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. September 2013)

Wie hast du es in 1.5h hin geschafft???


----------



## Svennek0910 (30. September 2013)

Ich bin aus dem Süden gestartet, da direkt B2->B95->A72. Es war alles schön frei, da ging das ganz gut.


----------



## wildbiker (30. September 2013)

Naja, realistische 1 3/4 h braucht man schon bis hin(Start Norden A38-B95-A72)....Zumal eine Auffahrt zum Rabenberg wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt war. War von Fr. bis So. da, Trailzauber ....Hat sich seit wir das 1. Mal im Juli da waren, einiges getan...einzig die wirklich steilen langen Auffahrten nerven, aber dafür entschädigen die Trails einen dafür wieder... Nach kurzen Zögern bin ich das Karussell 2x gefahren (sieht schlimmer aus als es ist) und Kyrill-Trail sind wir auch 2x gefahren...(zu meinen Lieblingstrails geworden) ...Rollercoaster, macht auch super Spaß und Glibbertrail (der ist echt schlammig und matschig gewesen )...Echt geil war auch der Nightride... (teilw. blaue Strecke gefahren, 2x)...man braucht nicht unbedingt nen Fully....Stonegarden und nasse Wurzeln mag ich gar nicht...Schreit jedenfalls unbedingt nach Wiederholung!!


----------



## wrangler89 (1. Oktober 2013)

Na 1,5h sind doch machbar, Geyer- L.E. geht auch in 1:10...


----------



## Svennek0910 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hat hier zufällig schon mal jemand einen Kurs beim Cyclecollege mitgemacht?


----------



## wildbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

ne, aber soll gut sein....

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Oktober 2013)

Jens kann schon gut fahren und auch gut erklären - macht er den Kurs selbst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svennek0910 (2. Oktober 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Jens kann schon gut fahren und auch gut erklären - macht er den Kurs selbst?



Da ist leider nichts weiter angegeben. Auch auf eine Mail habe ich noch keine Reaktion bekommen.. mal abwarten 

Nachtrag: Offensichtlich wird der Kurs durch Ronny Leder durchgeführt. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## voodoobiker (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade nach Leipzig umgezogen. Heute kann ich hoffentlich mein Fully auspacken. Wird jemand in den nächsten Tagen eine Runde fahren? Ich kenne die Strecken hier gar nicht. 

-John


Entshuldigung für mein Deutsch. Ich komme aus den USA und bin ein Bißchen aus der Übung.


----------



## gurkendoktor (2. Oktober 2013)

kurz zum cyclecollege: ja, das taugt. am schoensten ist es mit trailride-day


----------



## gurkendoktor (2. Oktober 2013)

ich wuerde euch mal alle bitten, die augen nach diesem Focus von 1997 aufzuhalten. ist nicht wirklich wertvoll, ich hatte aber in den 16 gemeinsamen jahren doch eine kleine bindung dazu aufgebaut 

geklaut in der nacht von freitag auf samstag vor der MB. 

besondere kennzeichen: haessliche plastikpedale, abgenutzte griffe, rostige schrauben  - und eine kurbel mit einem 48er blatt.


----------



## Svennek0910 (2. Oktober 2013)

gurkendoktor schrieb:


> kurz zum cyclecollege: ja, das taugt. am schoensten ist es mit trailride-day



Was ist denn der Trailride-day? Davon stand jetzt gar nichts in dem Info-Blatt.


----------



## cmi (2. Oktober 2013)

hm das klingt ja auch gut, bikeacademy erzgebirge hat nen prominenten inhaber, ist aber was die website angeht ziemlich auf "sowenig updates wie nötig, alles schön allgemein formulieren" ausgelegt 

 @wildbiker - wie war denn der trailzauber bzw. konkreter "der unterricht" als solches?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. Oktober 2013)

Svennek0910 schrieb:


> Da ist leider nichts weiter angegeben. Auch auf eine Mail habe ich noch keine Reaktion bekommen.. mal abwarten
> 
> Nachtrag: Offensichtlich wird der Kurs durch Ronny Leder durchgeführt. Ich bin gespannt



Was willst du denn üben?
Ronny ist verdammt schnell  ....aber er wartet immer. 



voodoobiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin gerade nach Leipzig umgezogen. Heute kann ich hoffentlich mein  Fully auspacken. Wird jemand in den nächsten Tagen eine Runde fahren?  Ich kenne die Strecken hier gar nicht.
> 
> -John
> ...



Ich werde die Tage tags schon ein  paar Runden fahren, aber morgen erstmal vorsichtig, da noch krank.
 Kannst mich ja PMen, wenn du eine Idee für einen Tag/Uhrzeit/Dauer hast.
Über die Suchfunktion findest du auch Tracks. In meinen Touren habe ich Kriebstein und Amerika drin.

Donnerstag ist trotz Feiertag Treffpunkt 18:30 am Mendebrunnen zum Nightride. Mit ordentlicher Lampe versteht sich.


----------



## Svennek0910 (2. Oktober 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Was willst du denn üben?
> Ronny ist verdammt schnell  ....



Jetzt wird es vermutlich peinlich :-D Habe mich für den Kurs "Trailride Basics Level 2" angemeldet. Zitat aus der Beschreibung: "*Rüstzeug für den sicheren und kontrollierten Umgang mit dem Mountainbike *im einfachen bis anspruchsvollen Gelände"


----------



## feliks (2. Oktober 2013)

achso: Habe letzte Woche auf dem Stöckchenleger ne FSA-Kurbelschraube gefunden. glaube ich(0,7-1,5NM) wenn die noch jemand braucht.

War bestimmt zu locker angezogen. hihi..


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Oktober 2013)

Svennek0910 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es vermutlich peinlich :-D Habe  mich für den Kurs "Trailride Basics Level 2" angemeldet. Zitat aus der  Beschreibung: "*Rüstzeug für den sicheren und kontrollierten Umgang mit dem Mountainbike *im einfachen bis anspruchsvollen Gelände"


Oh das kann der Ronny schon gut. 
Wenn es mehr Trial werden soll, ist Jens aber besser. Der hüpft mit dem Cyclocrosser über 60cm dicke Baumstämme, aus dem Stand. 

Muss dir nicht peinlich sein - wie lange dauert es, bis man einsieht, dass man mit falscher Haltung etc. auf dem Radl keine gute Figur macht. 
Manche lernen es nie, und wollen es auch nicht - die kann man dann x-mal fragen ob sie mal mit auf eine schöne Harz- oder Zittauer Tour wollen, die erste Frage die kommt ist dann immer: "wird es verblockt?" ...

FSA, wer fährt denn sowas?
Hafen mag ich nicht, Felix. Auch nicht Thale...


----------



## Svennek0910 (2. Oktober 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der hüpft mit dem Cyclocrosser über 60cm dicke Baumstämme, aus dem Stand.



Ernsthaft? Ich glaube ich habe noch eine Menge zu lernen


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (2. Oktober 2013)

Für alle, die es interessiert: wir fahren am Sonntag nach Jena. Wochenend-Ticket und los... Auf in die Kernberge! ;-)


----------



## wildbiker (2. Oktober 2013)

cmi schrieb:


> hm das klingt ja auch gut, bikeacademy erzgebirge hat nen prominenten inhaber, ist aber was die website angeht ziemlich auf "sowenig updates wie nötig, alles schön allgemein formulieren" ausgelegt
> 
> @wildbiker - wie war denn der trailzauber bzw. konkreter "der unterricht" als solches?



Tja, der gute scheint wenig Zeit für Webseiten-Update zu haben...

Fahrtechnik-Unterricht fand ich hat er gut erklärt und gut vorgeführt. Hab doch schon einiges an Erfahrung von ihm mitnehmen können, mehrmals mit ihm im Jahr auf Tour/Kurs und daher recht guten Draht zu ihm. Vor der Tour ca. halbe Std. Basics nochmal aufgefrischt (richtige Haltung aufm Bike, Slalom, VR + HR hochheben, Wheelie, Bunnyhop usw.), auf Tour sind dann die Gruppen getrennt worden (Anfänger/Fortgeschritten). Auch auf den Trails wurde nochmal einiges zur Verbesserung der Fahrtechnik erklärt und gezeigt wie man bspw. den Stonegarden fahren sollte, Linienwahl usw. oder Wurzeln fährt. Das Karussell hätte ich mich sonst nie getraut zu fahren...Gefahren sinds alle Teilnehmer, bis auf einen. und sonst hats richtig viel Spaß gemacht...


----------



## Alpacca (3. Oktober 2013)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Na 1,5h sind doch machbar, Geyer- L.E. geht auch in 1:10...


Ging bei mir nicht, aber in Geyer ging auch auf dem Bike bei mir nicht soviel. Meine Krämpfe... 



feliks schrieb:


> achso:  Habe letzte Woche auf dem Stöckchenleger ne FSA-Kurbelschraube  gefunden. glaube ich(0,7-1,5NM) wenn die noch jemand braucht.
> 
> War bestimmt zu locker angezogen. hihi..


Das leider nicht, aber wenn mal wer nen Sattelklemmschraube(vorzugsweise  mit Mutter) für ne LEV findet -  da könnte ich mal eine auf Vorrat hinlegen. Nachwievor rätselhaft, wie ich die verlieren konnte ohne es zu peilen. 



DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> Für alle, die es interessiert: wir fahren am Sonntag nach Jena. Wochenend-Ticket und los... Auf in die Kernberge! ;-)


Das wäre was - sofern ich nicht Besuch anderweitig bespaßen muss. Ggf. mach ich mich da noch bemerkbar.


----------



## cmi (3. Oktober 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Vor der Tour ca. halbe Std. *Basics* nochmal aufgefrischt (richtige Haltung aufm Bike, Slalom, VR + HR hochheben, *Wheelie, Bunnyhop* usw.)
> 
> ...
> 
> Das Karussell hätte ich mich sonst nie getraut zu fahren...



 wheelie und bunnyhop sind bei dir basics? dann bin ich ja heilfroh, dass es damals schon später nachmittag war und wir rot ausfallen lassen hatten, wenn du da so einen respekt vor dem karusell hast 

danke fürs feedback, werde das nächstes jahr mal angehen. finds halt schade, dass bei den beschreibungen auf der webseite nicht steht was man jeweils erwarten kann, bzw. was erwartet wird.


----------



## reizhusten (3. Oktober 2013)

DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> Für alle, die es interessiert: wir fahren am Sonntag nach Jena. Wochenend-Ticket und los... Auf in die Kernberge! ;-)



Auf den Kernbergen rumstolpern habe ich auch vor, mit Sachsenticket hin. Aber am Sonnabend. Wenn jemand mit möchte, einfach melden. Schmaler Lenker und Höhentauglichkeit sind von Vorteil ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (3. Oktober 2013)

cmi schrieb:


> wheelie und bunnyhop sind bei dir basics? dann bin ich ja heilfroh, dass es damals schon später nachmittag war und wir rot ausfallen lassen hatten, wenn du da so einen respekt vor dem karusell hast
> 
> danke fürs feedback, werde das nächstes jahr mal angehen. finds halt schade, dass bei den beschreibungen auf der webseite nicht steht was man jeweils erwarten kann, bzw. was erwartet wird.



nein, nein, natürlich nicht... War von Einsteiger bis Fortgeschrittenen alles dabei....Wollte erst nicht das Karusell fahren, bins dann aber doch, und es war so geil, dass ich dann auch nen 2x gefahren bin...Es wird auf den Touren auch auf die langsameren gewartet....


----------



## Xooldman (3. Oktober 2013)

Danke Wilhelm für die Tour heute, war super! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es noch so viel zu entdecken gibt. Das schreiht nach Wiederholung, wenn du deine Haferbrei-Diät beendet hast. 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Was willst du denn üben?
> Ronny ist verdammt schnell  ....aber er wartet immer.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Oktober 2013)

gerne. hoffe ich bin bald wieder fit. man könnte ja auch mal wieder ne Harz Tour machen bzw. zum m-s-berg, die sind jetzt dann auf. 
sa-so solls halt regnen...


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (3. Oktober 2013)

Alpacca schrieb:


> Das wäre was - sofern ich nicht Besuch anderweitig bespaßen muss. Ggf. mach ich mich da noch bemerkbar.



Nun, leider ist's bei mir meist nur sonntags möglich. Aber schau'mer mal!  

Für alle, die nicht wissen, was ihnen entgeht, hier nochmal ein Link zum "letzten Ausritt" in die Kernberge:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syaGiQHAxxk&feature=c4-overview&list=UU4umBWGKUqOf69WIGEVE8Dw"]Mountainbike-Tour Mittlere Horizontale Kernberge Jena - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (3. Oktober 2013)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Auf den Kernbergen rumstolpern habe ich auch vor, mit Sachsenticket hin. Aber am Sonnabend. Wenn jemand mit möchte, einfach melden. Schmaler Lenker und Höhentauglichkeit sind von Vorteil ;-)



So ein Mist aber auch, dass es bei mir nur am So, geht... :-/

Edit: Habe übrigens meinen Lenker wieder um 6 cm verschmälert. War dann doch ein wenig eng...


----------



## beutelfuchs (3. Oktober 2013)

Kriebstein ist wirklich nice, aber hat mich auch ziemlich fertig gemacht. Kann es nicht sein, dass gegen den Uhrzeiger doch schoener ist? Manchmal beschlich mich dieses Gefuehl...


----------



## cmi (3. Oktober 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> nein, nein, natürlich nicht... War von Einsteiger bis Fortgeschrittenen alles dabei....Wollte erst nicht das Karusell fahren, bins dann aber doch, und es war so geil, dass ich dann auch nen 2x gefahren bin...Es wird auf den Touren auch auf die langsameren gewartet....



ach du meinst den wallride den die jetzt gebaut haben?  dachte das eine stück der roten tour, das auch irgendwas mit karusell heißt


----------



## wildbiker (3. Oktober 2013)

... die nur rote Tour sind wir nich gefahren... ansonsten war alles dabei... schwarz, blau, grün, mixed (the rock, glibbertrail..)... und jedenfalls warens auch viel Höhenmeter an 2 Tagen....


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Oktober 2013)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Kriebstein ist wirklich nice, aber hat mich auch ziemlich fertig gemacht. Kann es nicht sein, dass gegen den Uhrzeiger doch schoener ist? Manchmal beschlich mich dieses Gefuehl...



Ausprobieren...ist halt Geschmackssache. Die Felsen beim Raubschloss sind in beide Richtungen gut.
Fehlt dann halt der Flowtrail im Waldhang vor Weißthal. Und wenn man in Töpeln gestartet ist, muss man nochmal die Rampe an der Burg hoch, um den Trail für den Rückweg zu erreichen.

*Edit*: nochmal die Tracks für Kriebstein und div. BDO-Runden hochgeladen, k.A. wer die aufgezeichnet hatte, also ohne Gewähr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (5. Oktober 2013)

DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> So ein Mist aber auch, dass es bei mir nur am So, geht... :-/
> 
> Edit: Habe übrigens meinen Lenker wieder um 6 cm verschmälert. War dann doch ein wenig eng...



Ihr wollt doch nicht allen ernstes die Mittlere an einem Schönen Wochenende befahren? Sorry aber da ist Ärger mit Wanderer vorprogrammiert. Und flüssig fahren geht erst recht nicht. 
Dann lieber auf die Obere. Die ist aber nicht ganz so späktakulär aber technisch etwas an anspruchsvoller. Und dann weiter von der Lobdeburg Richtung Ilmnitz. (Wieder roter Balken) Dort waren war ich am letzten Wochenende mit den Auebikern unterwegs. Und denen hats dort riesig gefallen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## feliks (5. Oktober 2013)

Falls es jemand sieht: Dem Fahrer einmal voll ins Gesicht fassen, mir Bescheid sagen, damit ich das auch noch machen kann.

Mittlerweile aber mit juicy 3 und lila Pedalen und Revolution-Laufrädern

Wurde heute zwischen 5:00 und 17:00 vor der alten Handelsbörse entwendet..

Der Tag wird immer besser..


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Oktober 2013)

Hoffentlich versichert?


----------



## feliks (5. Oktober 2013)

is mit in der Hausrat drinne. zwar "nur" bis 1K â¬ aber besser als nix

muss nur mal nach Rechnungen suchen, kÃ¶nnte schwierig werden nach 2Jahren und Individualaufbau


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Oktober 2013)

Nö, bei mir war das kein Thema. Musst nur ne ordentliche Liste machen. Man braucht nicht für alles Quittungen. 
Als Stadtrad wars wohl doch zu schön.


----------



## morph027 (6. Oktober 2013)

Aufs Maul...ehrlich. Schau mer mal...aber ich fürchte wie immer, dass man das nie wieder im ganzen sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StevenR1 (7. Oktober 2013)

mein Kona hat man mir vor meinen Augen geknackt, ich hab den Arsch damals erwischt. aber ihr glaubt nicht wie unfähig die polizei ist! aber was haltet ihr davon selbst mal auf jagd zu gehen? damit wir den langfingern ein ende setzen? ich habe es ja selbst erlebt wie es geht. die fahren mit großen rucksäcken - wo ein ordentlicher bolzenschneider drin ist rum. kommen zu 2. und einer ist dann der der schnell mit dem werkzeug von dannen zieht. und der andere haut mit dem diebesgut ab! das geht sowas von schnell...ich konnte meinen augen nicht tauen wie schnell der auf meinem rad saß. zumindest für eine minute...dann hatte ich ihn ja.

also wer wäre dabei das mal in angriff zu nehmen? bevor es auch euer rad erwischt. egal ob aus dem keller oder auf der straße!

bitte eine PM an mich und dann schauen wir mal! ich habe es jedenfalls satt wegen solchen typen ständig ums geliebte eisen oder carbon bangen zu müssen!


----------



## MeridaFreeRider (13. Oktober 2013)

gibt es in leben ordentliche dirt jump strecke?  Oder ein skatepark oder ähnliches?


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Oktober 2013)

MeridaFreeRider schrieb:


> gibt es in leben ordentliche dirt jump strecke?  Oder ein skatepark oder ähnliches?



Die in der Mimo sieht ordentlich aus  - googel mal nach dirt und mimo.
Sonst schau im Hafen oder in Markkleeberg Nähe Kieswerk Rehbach.


----------



## reizhusten (13. Oktober 2013)

Heute bin ich durch die Mimo gefahren, die DJ Strecke gab es nicht mehr. Irgendwer hat die Hügel geplättet. Was dort genau los ist weiß ich nicht, nicht das der Eigentümer das ding "geschlossen" hat.


----------



## R_o_B (13. Oktober 2013)

> Heute bin ich durch die Mimo gefahren, die DJ Strecke gab es nicht mehr.  Irgendwer hat die Hügel geplättet. Was dort genau los ist weiß ich  nicht, nicht das der Eigentümer das ding "geschlossen" hat.



Da liegst Du richtig. Das Gelände gehört einem Typen aus Bayern oder so, der für die Nutzung kassieren wollte. Das konnte natürlich keiner bezahlen. Außerdem wurde kritisiert, dass es keine Zugangsmöglichleiten für Rettungsfahrzeuge oder dergleichen gibt, falls mal was passiert. Die Jungs, die das Gelände genutzt/betrieben haben, konnten aber mittlerweile einen Verein gründen und haben jetzt ein offiziell genehmigtes Gelände, auf dem sie seit einiger Zeit schuften. Das befindet sich in Taucha neben dem Club "Einigkeit". Ist aber wie gesagt noch im Bau. Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Helmut.Backyard?fref=ts


----------



## Wachtendonker (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Eventuell verschlägt es mich Beruflich nach Leipzig.  
Gibt es sowas wie ein Wöchentliches Treffen,  oder ähnliches. Welche möglichkeiten gibt es überhaupt um Leipzig??

MfG
Michael


----------



## *Yvi* (14. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
ja gibt 2x in der Woche (Di 18:00, Do 18:30) eine MTB Runde so ca. 2-2,5 h, aber Le spezifisch also nicht viele hm, aber immer sehr schön, sportlich und genügend Leute zum kennnelernen mit je nach Laune Abschlusskneipengang  

Leipzig hat so ca. 4 Halden wo man jeweils mal ca. 50 hm machen kann und dann nen Trail runter, ansonsten alles flach aber nette Trails.

Ansonsten kann man am We mit 1,5 h Autofahrt einige gute Ziele erreichen.

Meld dich einfach wieder...wenns soweit ist.


----------



## leler (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo aus LEs Süden!
MTB-Runde am Do/Do 18 Uhr klingt interessant. Wo trefft ihr Euch denn meist?
Vielleicht kann ich ja mal demnächst dazustoßen...
Ciao
Leler


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2013)

leler schrieb:


> Hallo aus LEs Süden!
> MTB-Runde am Do/Do 18 Uhr klingt interessant. Wo trefft ihr Euch denn meist?
> Vielleicht kann ich ja mal demnächst dazustoßen...
> Ciao
> Leler



Di 18:00 bdo in der karli
Do 18:30 mendebrunnen Augustusplatz 
Helmlampe!!!


----------



## Luk00r (15. Oktober 2013)

Kann man jemanden für ne sonntägliche Harzrunde begeistern? Sofern nicht zu viel Regen...
edit: soll wohl warm und sonnig werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (17. Oktober 2013)

Dringend:
Hat jemand ne linke Vierkantkurbel ?
Ist heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit abgebrochen 

Oder das Werkzeug zum abziehen ?


----------



## invalid (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe  daheim glaube noch shimano vierkant Kurbel.


----------



## LH_DJ (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

 3 Minuten Zeit? Hab mal wieder was gebastelt, letzte Woche am Hafen:


 https://vimeo.com/77143156


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2013)

Hübsch


----------



## GuyGood (19. Oktober 2013)

Habe noch ne Vierkant-Kurbel in halbwegs guten Zustand hier liegen. Habe zwar gerade nur die Antriebsseite gefunden, aber der andere Kurbelarme sollte auch irgendwo sein, da ich sie nur wegen Wechsel auf HT2 abgebaut hatte.


----------



## Luk00r (19. Oktober 2013)

Danke, hab schon, läuft alles wieder


----------



## GuyGood (20. Oktober 2013)

Ok, feini  @LH_DJ: Cooles Video


----------



## Exteci (22. Oktober 2013)

Hey. Ich wohne jetzt in Leipzig und werde mir wohl ein Mountain Bike HT oder Tourenfully zulegen. Könnt ihr mir vllt ein paar gute Läden empfehlen? Ein gutes Gebrauchtes kommt für mich auch in Frage. 
Danke schonmal! 
Gruß  Chris 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## wildbiker (22. Oktober 2013)

Bikedepartmentost z.b.

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (23. Oktober 2013)

Blos nicht. Fahr zB. die paar km nach Jena zu Bike&Snow, da darfst die Raeder fahren und keiner erwartet, dass du Liste zahlst.


----------



## mahlefiz (23. Oktober 2013)

hä..ich darf im BDO immer testfahren. gegen einen kleinen obolus durfte ich sogar ein ganzes WE lang tesfahren einlam mit dem aktuellen stumpi und einmal mit dem epic...

und das die teurer sind als andere hat halt auch was mit dem service zu tun...drei mal das bike zum service geben ist dam im kaufpreis inkl.

beratung ist aus meiner sicht auch besser als bei den gängigen onlineshops 

...also mir taugen die luetz vom BDO


----------



## beutelfuchs (24. Oktober 2013)

Die Beratung bestand bei mir mal aus einer Reihe von Vorwürfen, dass ja immer alle in irgendwelchen Internetshops kaufen. Und mit rad raus ging es nur an der Leine. Vielleicht siehst du ja vertrauenswuerdiger als ich aus  Bei der Preisverhandlung wurde ich wie der Teufel in Person behandelt. Nach dem zweiten versprochenen aber nicht eingehaltenem Rueckruf habe ich woanders mit 1/3 Nachlass gekauft. Dafuer stell ich meinen Schaltzug gern selbst nach.


----------



## Metrum (24. Oktober 2013)

Früher waren die wirklich cool und nett. Der eine oder andere ist es auch heute noch. Aber bei mir war damals Schluß als ich nen völlig überteuerten Deus Steuersatz kaufte (was mir aber klar war, also kein Vorwurf), ich den Rahmen dabei hatte und dann im Laden nen Termin zu einpressen bekommen sollte!
Da habe ich mir dann das Einpressdingens lieber gleich gekauft und das war es dann mit dem BDO für mich. 

Ich mache ja mittlerweile fast alles selber aber wenn doch mal Not am Mann ist bin ich bei ASB in Zwenkau immer super bedient wurden.
Da wird auch mal ein Kumpelpreis für die Kaffeekasse gemacht, wenns nix weiter ist und man kann mit im Katalog blättern falls Teile gesucht werden. Also alles transparent, fair und die Jungs sind noch nicht verdorben! Ich denke das Problem beim BDO ist dass genügend Leute mit Halbwissen dort einkaufen, die nicht unbedingt auf den Taler achten müssen. Das gleicht es dann wieder aus wenn wir nicht mehr hingehen.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2013)

Früher waren die genauso cool oder uncool wie heute. Es kommt halt immer arg drauf an was grad los ist - ist viel los, ist es meist ok, weil man sie dann nicht im Kaffeklatsch stört  ..

Man kann über jeden Radladen dies und jenes sagen. 
Wer Borni (cicli-b) aus Kassel nicht kennt, braucht sich eh über garnichts beschweren  ...


----------



## smekmator (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich wechsele das Thema...

Meine Hausrunde startet an der Brücke am Schleußiger Weg durch den Auenwald Richtung Cossi.
Es gibt dort einen ganz netten Trail an einem schmalen Fluss. 
In den letzten Wochen wurde der Trail durch Äste, Baumstämme etc. versprerrt. 
Es hing auch eine laminierter Zettel mit einem Hinweis auf Reptilienwanderungen an einem Ast. 

Kann hier jemand was zu dem Trail sagen. Gibt es Stress mit Naturschützern/Bürgern. 
Ich würde den Pfad gerne moderat fahrbar halten, aber nicht provozieren. 

Oder ist das Spiel: ich räume die Äste weg, der nächste packt sie auf den Weg schon alt und bekannt?

VG,
S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (31. Oktober 2013)

smekmator schrieb:


> Oder ist das Spiel: ich räume die Äste weg, der nächste packt sie auf den Weg schon alt und bekannt?
> VG,S.



Ja, ist es! 
Ich habe aber immer Glück und freie Fahrt!


----------



## reizhusten (7. November 2013)

Meine Wochenendplanung sieht für Sonnabend die Kernberge in Jena vor. Wenn jemand mit möchte einfach bei mir melden, Anfahrt mit Bahn 8.25 am HBF (Sachsenticket). 
Hauptsächlich flowige Trails die durch verblockte und steile Passagen verbunden werden. Ca. 45 km, 1400 hm, bissl schieben und tragen ist auch dabei.


----------



## smoki666 (8. November 2013)

ohje BDO, einmal einen Service zum B-day geschenkt bekommen und mein Bike mit loser Steckachse zurück bekommen. Nie wieder BDO!!! da baue ich mein rad lieber selber oder frag bei Freunden nach. Da bekomm ich besseren Service wie in irgendeinem verkackten Radladen. Werd am We mal wieder am Trash sein, falls wer bock hat.


----------



## sk2000 (8. November 2013)

Servus,

ohne den Thread hier großartig zu unterbrechen, ich bin grad frisch in eurer Forum zugestiegen und hätte ein kleines Anliegen. Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem RR-Bereich und hab mir eigentlich nur zur besseren Winterüberbrückung günstig ein Hardtail zugelegt. Und was soll ich sagen, es hat mich weit mehr über den geplanten Verwendungszweck hinaus gepackt! Was für ein Spass ...  
Nun komme ich auf meiner Suche nach Offroadstrecken rund um Leipzig nicht so recht weiter und das Forum ist doch etwas sehr umfassend. Hättet ihr evtl. ein paar Links, Tipps o.ä. für Strecken abseits des Asphalts (gerne Edge-kompatibel)? Einiges hab ich ja schon gefunden ...

Gruß und vielen Dank, andré


----------



## Svennek0910 (8. November 2013)

sk2000 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ohne den Thread hier großartig zu unterbrechen, ich bin grad frisch in eurer Forum zugestiegen und hätte ein kleines Anliegen. Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem RR-Bereich und hab mir eigentlich nur zur besseren Winterüberbrückung günstig ein Hardtail zugelegt. Und was soll ich sagen, es hat mich weit mehr über den geplanten Verwendungszweck hinaus gepackt! Was für ein Spass ...
> Nun komme ich auf meiner Suche nach Offroadstrecken rund um Leipzig nicht so recht weiter und das Forum ist doch etwas sehr umfassend. Hättet ihr evtl. ein paar Links, Tipps o.ä. für Strecken abseits des Asphalts (gerne Edge-kompatibel)? Einiges hab ich ja schon gefunden ...
> ...



 Willkommen  So ganz spontan wäre da einer der Beiträge von cxfahrer wohl hilfreich.. schaue mal hier: Link


----------



## sk2000 (8. November 2013)

danke dir erstmal - und ja, das genau ist der Beitrag den ich schon gefunden habe und mit "Einiges" meinte


----------



## Svennek0910 (8. November 2013)

Dann war das wohl wenig hilfreich :-D


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2013)

sk2000 schrieb:


> ...Nun komme ich auf meiner Suche nach Offroadstrecken rund um Leipzig nicht so recht weiter und das Forum ist doch etwas sehr umfassend. Hättet ihr evtl. ein paar Links, Tipps o.ä. für Strecken abseits des Asphalts (gerne Edge-kompatibel)? Einiges hab ich ja schon gefunden ...
> 
> Gruß und vielen Dank, andré



Soweit ich mich erinnere, waren die drei Tracks: 
Kulki, Bienitz, Neue Harth. 

Damit hast du fast alles, was es gibt - ansonsten:

Mimo und Statitz (oder war das dabei?); Lindentaler Wäldchen; ein paar Pfade/Wege gibt es noch um den Mölkauer Park<->Taucha; weiter draussen dann Oberholz, Planitz, Waldsteinberg (s.meine Touren), oder auf asphaltierten Radwegen z.B. um Schladitzer Bucht, Werbeliner See, oder Richtung Groitzsch über Rötha, oder um den Geiseltalsee (hin über zB Wallendorfer See- Mersenburg oder Elster-Saale-Kanal bis HHM). 

Mit Bahn oder Auto Anfahrt dann Muldental und Zschopautal.

Die Tagebauen haben keinerlei Trails mehr. Aber auf Schotter kann man um alle drumrum fahren. Zwenkauer Wäldchen hat ein paar kleine Trails.

Die Radwanderkarte hat den "Grünen Ring" eingezeichnet, die so bezeichneten Wege sind gute Anhaltspunkte - von denen muss man halt immer mal links und rechts schauen, wo ein Trail abbiegt. Mit Googelearth vorher kontrollieren.

Z.B. am Freizeitbad Südwest: da kann man nicht nur den breiteren Weg auf der Westseite fahren, sondern auch den Trampelpfad auf der Ostseite. Typischerweise sind solche Wege immer an Gewässern entlang durch Spaziergänger, Badende oder Hundehalter entstanden. Einfach immer die Augen auf machen.


----------



## sk2000 (9. November 2013)

Svennek0910 schrieb:


> Dann war das wohl wenig hilfreich :-D


keine Bange, ich bin mir sicher das war nicht mein letztes Anliegen 

 @cxfahrer: sehr schön! Außer den Touren hab ich jetzt wohl erstmal genug Anregungen. Von den Tagebaus bin ich auch etwas enttäuscht - hatte ich mir doch grade da ausgedehnte Stunden auf losem Untergrund erhofft...

dann erstmal vielen Dank ans Forum!


----------



## Svennek0910 (9. November 2013)

Dann viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radatouille (10. November 2013)

Rad in Leipzig gestohlen!!!

Bitte entschuldigt, wenn ich die Idylle störe, aber ich benötige eure Hilfe:

Gestern Nacht (10. November 2013) wurde das geliebte Bike meines Mannes von seiner Arbeitsstelle (Busbahnhof Lindenau) gestohlen. Da es sich um ein sehr auffälliges Rad handelt, besteht vielleicht die klitzekleine Chance, das treue Stück wieder zu finden. 

Es handelt sich um ein schneeweißes BMW Cruise Bike; der Rahmen ist auffällig geschwungen, besitzt blaue Felgen mit besonderem Speichendesign, hat Weißwandreifen aufgezogen und einen blau-weißen Scape Active Sattel. Habe ein Bild beigefügt, wo man die Details (bis auf den Sattel -> anderes Modell) erkennen kann.

Zum Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls waren vorn und hinten Schutzbleche montiert (hinten ein durchsichtiges aufblasbares) und am Lenker war eine Handyhalterung plus Beleuchtung.

Bitte haltet eure Augen offen und gebt Rückmeldung, falls ihr irgendwo ein solches Rad seht oder wisst, wer auf einmal ein solches Rad im Keller stehen hat. Ich danke euch von Herzen!

Und dem Dieb sei gesagt: Möge dich der Blitz beim S*******n treffen!!!

LG, Katrin.


----------



## eightball28 (10. November 2013)

Hey, meine Rennradsaison ist vorbei und ich steige wieder aufs MTB um. Vielleicht finden sich ja auf dem Weg ein paar Leute für ne schöne Runde ab und zu.


----------



## AlexR (3. Dezember 2013)

Floßgraben wird gerade geharvester. Nordeinstieg ist komplett verwüstet. Dann geht es wieder bis zu einem kleinen Stück in der Mitte. Das Südende ist mit Flatterband abgesperrt.

Denke da wird noch mehr gemacht werden. Hoffe der Eisvogel finden im Frühjahr seine Brutplätze wieder....


----------



## Luk00r (9. Dezember 2013)

Moin, hat jemand nen hinteres 26"x135mm Laufrad (Schnellspanner) in komplett, V-Brakes(no Disc) rumliegen und möchte es loswerden? Ich würde auch tauschen, will Shimano Nexus loswerden.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2013)

Kannte ich noch garnicht. Brücke über die Paussnitz nähe dem Dachsbau. Den Spuren nach zu urteilen fahrbar.


----------



## morph027 (14. Dezember 2013)

Sieht glibbrig aus


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2013)

Ist doch das richtige um dein Ragley einzuweihen. 

Zieh aber was wasserfestes an.


----------



## GuyGood (15. Dezember 2013)

@morph: Was für ein Ragley hast du dir denn zugelegt?


----------



## Exteci (15. Dezember 2013)

Ist nen Marley Rahmen vom crc Angebot vor 2 Wochen. Ich bin hoffentlich dann auch bald damit in Leipzig zu sehen. Sobald es aufgebaut ist. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (15. Dezember 2013)

Jop... gerade durch die schlammige Mimo geprügelt  Xaver hat uns da etwas Arbeit hinterlassen ...

Ragley: http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/s/65140


----------



## GuyGood (16. Dezember 2013)

Krass, ihr seid irgendwie schneller im Bike-Aufbauen als ich


----------



## Feuererik98 (22. Dezember 2013)

morph027 schrieb:


> In Grimma wars heut nicht ganz so steil


----------



## Feuererik98 (22. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Feuererik98 (22. Dezember 2013)

geht ganz gut


----------



## morph027 (22. Dezember 2013)

Nett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (23. Dezember 2013)

coole strecke und nettes Video...
ist die immer fahrbar? wo kann man da parken um nicht kilometerweit laufen oder radeln zu müssen?


----------



## Feuererik98 (23. Dezember 2013)

ist immer befahrbar parken kannst du in grimma an der hospitalschenke am besten die nette dame in der gaststätte fragen die wird den weg erklären oder in den wald reinfahren immer rechts halten wenn du die hütte im wald siehst bist du da	auf der anderen muldenseite nicht in grimma direkt	 viel spaß ride or die


----------



## wrangler89 (23. Dezember 2013)

Oder von der Hängebrücke aus über die Mulde.  Dort ist auch ein Parkplatz. Also hier:
https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=Grimma&daddr=Kellerhäuser&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=51.229392,12.725279&spn=0.002546,0.00449&sll=51.2299,12.724754&sspn=0.005093,0.00898&geocode=FVvODQMdZxjCACmz4UJ5KQSnRzHTfRxpeaWDjg;FYiyDQMdMyzCAA&mra=mift&mrsp=1&sz=17&t=m&z=18&iwloc=ddw1


----------



## Xooldman (23. Dezember 2013)

@Feuererik98 Hübsch, hübsch... müsste man sich in der Tat mal anschauen.

Hat wer die Halde in Zschocher aufgeräumt oder war es der Wind? Ich war heute überrascht wie blätterfrei alles war.... ging ganz gut!


----------



## Feuererik98 (23. Dezember 2013)

Hängebrücke IST wegen hochwasser beschädigt wurden und gesperrt


----------



## wrangler89 (24. Dezember 2013)

Hängebrücke...mmmh, wußt ich nicht. Naja, das dauert dann ja auch wieder mind. 10 Jahre bis die wieder gangbar ist.

Halde Zschocher- da war bestimmt der Frank wieder fleißig...


----------



## wildbiker (24. Dezember 2013)

In der mimo lagen auch einige Bäume quer übern Weg. Hat da jm. nachgeholfen? 

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## morph027 (24. Dezember 2013)

Gleich am Teich? Das sieht mir nach Sturm aus...


----------



## wildbiker (24. Dezember 2013)

morph027 schrieb:


> Gleich am Teich? Das sieht mir nach Sturm aus...


Ja, am Teich und auch noch einige andere Stellen. Am Teich vorbei wo auch ein paar Bänke stehen, Weg weiter, wenn man links rum abbiegt (kleine Senke am Teich, etwas bergauf)...


----------



## invalid (27. Dezember 2013)

Moin.

Sagt mal gibt es schon ne Planung für die Neujahrsrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (27. Dezember 2013)

Na ich denke 1.1., 1400 auf dem Fockeberg?


----------



## reizhusten (28. Dezember 2013)

Könnt Ihr mir einen guten Orthopäden in Leipzig empfehlen? Ich habe Knieprobleme und wollte mal einen Orthopäden drüberschauen lassen.


----------



## invalid (28. Dezember 2013)

1400 klingt super!



reizhusten schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir einen guten Orthopäden in Leipzig empfehlen? Ich habe Knieprobleme und wollte mal einen Orthopäden drüberschauen lassen.


Uniklink Leipzig. Unter Leitung von Dr. Hepp war ich dort bisher mit jedem Arzt zufrieden.  War dort wegen Kreuzbandriss und Meniskus.


----------



## Xooldman (28. Dezember 2013)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Na ich denke 1.1., 1400 auf dem Fockeberg?


Wo soll die Tour hingehen? Habt ihr da eine Neujahrs-Standardrunde?


----------



## reizhusten (29. Dezember 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> 1400 klingt super!
> 
> 
> Uniklink Leipzig. Unter Leitung von Dr. Hepp war ich dort bisher mit jedem Arzt zufrieden.  War dort wegen Kreuzbandriss und Meniskus.



Danke, hoffentlich sind die Wartzezeiten dort nicht so lang.


----------



## wrangler89 (29. Dezember 2013)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Wo soll die Tour hingehen? Habt ihr da eine Neujahrs-Standardrunde?



Na ich dacht so wie letztes Mal, erst Stöckchenleger und so und dann Glühweintrinken auf dem Bistumshuggel...falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## Xooldman (30. Dezember 2013)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Na ich dacht so wie letztes Mal, erst Stöckchenleger und so und dann Glühweintrinken auf dem Bistumshuggel...falls Interesse besteht.


Klingt gut! Noch ein bissel angeschlagen aber sind ja noch 2 Tage zum Genesen. Ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt so schön wie heute.


----------



## rudiradfahrer (30. Dezember 2013)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Klingt gut! Noch ein bissel angeschlagen aber sind ja noch 2 Tage zum Genesen. Ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt so schön wie heute.



Gute Besserung!


----------



## eightball28 (31. Dezember 2013)

darf ich mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (31. Dezember 2013)

sicher^^


----------



## Xooldman (31. Dezember 2013)

Kann morgen definitiv noch nicht aufs Bike... Mist.


----------



## wrangler89 (1. Januar 2014)

Also erstmal allen ein gesundes, neues Jahr!
Aber ich klink mich heut auch mal aus, die Rüsselseuche incl. Husten hat wieder zugeschlagen...Und da ich morgen wieder arbeiten darf, tret ich mal kürzer.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (1. Januar 2014)

Ist denn überhaupt jemand gefahren? Eightball28, warst du etwa der einzige?
Für alle Kranken und Verletzten: Ein gesundes Neues!


----------



## eightball28 (2. Januar 2014)

nö, ich hab die Absagen gelesen und dann hab ich lieber an mir rum gespielt. vielleicht kann man das ja aber wiederholen wenn alle wieder gesund sind


----------



## wrangler89 (3. Januar 2014)

Na da geht's doch. War am Montag nochmal unterwegs gewesen, hatte den ganzen Mist etwas ignoriert...War dann wohl doch etwas zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Januar 2014)

Euch allen noch ein scheenes und gesundes neues jahr.
wenn auch etwas mit verspätung


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Januar 2014)




----------



## ChillingGrizzly (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hätte da mal eine Fragen: Meine Freundin ist überall auf der Suche nach einem Sticker den Sie mal gesehen hat, aber wir finden ihn einfach nicht. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Auf dem Sticker steht "I (Fahrradsymbol) Leipzig". Kennt den jemand, bzw. weiß wo es den gibt?
Gruß
Grizzly


----------



## err (21. Januar 2014)

Ich habe nur eine Facebookseite gefunden. War es das? Hilft dir das evtl. weiter?
https://www.facebook.com/IbikeLPZ


----------



## ChillingGrizzly (21. Januar 2014)

Leipzig war auf dem Aufkleber ausgeschrieben, aber der Tipp ist trotzdem gut. Danke!


----------



## invalid (25. Januar 2014)

Alle die keinen Bock mehr drauf haben sich ihren Sport vom Tageslicht diktieren zu lassen!
Nach langer Bearbeitungszeit ist mein aktueller Lampentest endlich fertig!

Diesmal traten #Lupine, #MyTinySun, #Bikeray und #Magicshine gegeneinander an.

Also schaut rein und werdet erleuchtet.

http://www.bike2do.de/led-lampen-fuer-den-trail-2014/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike2do-de-led-lampen-fuer-den-trail-2014.679631/


----------



## lieberkay (31. Januar 2014)

hi leute will meine silberne magura marta sl gegen eine avid x0 in schwarz oder schwarz weiß rot tauschen 
die marta hat neue carbonhebel bekommen und wurde frisch entlüftet 
funktion ist top


----------



## Xooldman (8. Februar 2014)

Wer die übliche Linie Halde Zschocher fährt, wird am unteren Ende durch ein recht beachtliches Gap (noch im Bau) überrascht. Überhaupt hat man dort extensiv gebaut - neue Northshores etc... ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das noch lange gut geht. Da rückt dann bestimmt bald ein Trupp an und "baut" das alles zurück.


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. Februar 2014)

Halde Zschocher,hab ich ein paar mal gesucht,und nie gefunden,
Bin halt kein echter Leipzscher,sondern zugezogener Anhaltiner ;-)
Würde mich über eine wegbeschreibung freuen.
Wohne in der Nonnenstrasse.
Gerne auch per pn.
Danke


----------



## Xooldman (9. Februar 2014)

Dieskaustrasse stadtauswärts am Lidl links in die Brauereistraße.. Dann einfach der Straße folgen ... Unter der Eisenbahnbrücke durch und dann rechts. Von dort ist es dann nicht mehr zu übersehen. Keine Ahnung ob die Verlinkung funktioniert... Ich probier es mal....

http://goo.gl/maps/1RMJb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (9. Februar 2014)

super,danke,


----------



## alesib52 (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe Bikergemeinde !

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir einen guten Schrauber in der Stadt empfehlen könnt. 
Bin zugezogen und musste meinen Schrauber leider zurück lassen - der wollte nicht mit 
Hab leider noch keinen guten gefunden, bin das ausprobieren leid und brauch einen vertrauenswürdigen.

Grüße und Danke schon mal.


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. Februar 2014)

@alesib52
Ich kann dir Sören aus dem BDO sehr empfehlen,und in Markkleeberg den Jörg Bachmann.
Grüsse Marko


----------



## morph027 (10. Februar 2014)

Welche Ecke Leipzigs?


----------



## alesib52 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich wohn Gohlis Nord. Näher dran wär zwar nett, aber ich würd auch etwas fahren.


----------



## morph027 (11. Februar 2014)

Also die Speiche in Gohlis ist zwar auf ersten Blick ein Rennradladen...die Mechs sind aber fit mit MTB's. Siehe hier


----------



## Xooldman (12. Februar 2014)

morph027 schrieb:


> Also die Speiche in Gohlis ist zwar auf ersten Blick ein Rennradladen...die Mechs sind aber fit mit MTB's. Siehe hier


 Wow!


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (12. Februar 2014)

Hey ein saugeiles filmchen vom trashmountain...


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. Februar 2014)

wie heisst denn der im blauen dc t-shirt mit dem specialized???
mit ihm bin ich vor 2 jahren nämlich in thale beim ixs cup gefahren,hab aber nix mehr von ihm gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## err (15. Februar 2014)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Wer die übliche Linie Halde Zschocher fährt, wird am unteren Ende durch ein recht beachtliches Gap (noch im Bau) überrascht.



Hab's mir gerade mal angeschaut und... Hossa!
Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal dass die wenigsten die normalerweise dort lang fahren in der Lage sind das mitzunehmen.


----------



## Xooldman (15. Februar 2014)

err schrieb:


> Hab's mir gerade mal angeschaut und... Hossa!
> Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal dass die wenigsten die normalerweise dort lang fahren in der Lage sind das mitzunehmen.


Das wird so sein... die meisten wollen ja auch lebend unten ankommen. Hast du dir auch mal die andere Linie mit Northshore und diesem gigantischen Drop angeschaut?


----------



## err (15. Februar 2014)

Vor ein paar Monaten bin ich da hinten mal lang aber das sah mir auch schon sehr gewagt aus. Ich will morgen eh noch mal hin, da fahr ich die mal ab (soweit ich es kann ).


----------



## Xooldman (15. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht fährt man sich da gerade über'n Weg. Wollt auch mal vorbeischauen. Wetter soll ja super werden.


----------



## muhahaha (16. Februar 2014)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Wer die übliche Linie Halde Zschocher fährt, wird am unteren Ende durch ein recht beachtliches Gap (noch im Bau) überrascht. Überhaupt hat man dort extensiv gebaut - neue Northshores etc... ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das noch lange gut geht. Da rückt dann bestimmt bald ein Trupp an und "baut" das alles zurück.



Das Gap wurde offensichtlich schon "zurückgebaut". Zumindest der Absprung. Oder ein Panzer is drüber...


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Februar 2014)

muhahaha schrieb:


> Das Gap wurde offensichtlich schon "zurückgebaut". Zumindest der Absprung. Oder ein Panzer is drüber...


???
So um 14:00 wars noch da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## err (16. Februar 2014)

Da ja aber die Ziegel lagen ja schon gestern kreuz und quer. Ich hatte die heute erst mal beiseite geräumt dass man normal dran vorbei fahren kann.



Xooldman schrieb:


> Hast du dir auch mal die andere Linie mit Northshore und diesem gigantischen Drop angeschaut?



Puh, ja der ist... beachtlich. Selbst der chicken way hat mich Überwindung gekostet. Ich denke aber der wirkt wenn man oben steht beeindruckender als er eigentlich ist. Das neue Gap finde ich da schlimmer. Den Drop würde ich mir vielleicht sogar zutrauen. (mit 1 Jahr Training  )


----------



## GuyGood (16. Februar 2014)

Hat hier jemand zufällig nen Gewindeschneider M5, hab wohl aus Versehen das Gewinde meines Schnellspanners etwas zerschossen, denke aber es ist noch zu retten, das Teil war erst neu gekauft *hmmmppf*


----------



## GuyGood (18. Februar 2014)

p.s. Habe hier als Werbegeschenk so eine Sitzpappe von SQLab und noch ein Stück Papier zur Griffweitenbestimmung für deren Lenkergriffe. Wenn die jemand haben möchte, kann er sich gern melden.


----------



## Svennek0910 (22. Februar 2014)

morph027 schrieb:


> Also die Speiche in Gohlis ist zwar auf ersten Blick ein Rennradladen...die Mechs sind aber fit mit MTB's. Siehe hier



Der Gute hat mir gerade meine Bremsleitungshalterung geflickt  Gehe persönlich auch gerne dort hin, bis jetzt wurde mir immer gut geholfen!


----------



## morph027 (23. Februar 2014)

3 motivierte junge Männer haben heute den Eingang am Teich in der MiMo mal freigeräumt. Axt, Säge und Slackline-Ratsche for President! Da kriegt man die dicksten Dinger weg.

Die Deppen haben dort einiges weggeräumt, wir den Rest. Dafür liegt auf dem kompletten Rückweg Naturlehrpfad alles quer, war Donnerstag noch nicht.


----------



## AlexR (23. Februar 2014)

Danke 

Wie sieht es aktuell im Auenwald eigentlich aus?


----------



## gurkendoktor (24. Februar 2014)

schlimm. ich hab es gestern nur im vorbeifahren gesehen, aber an der weissen bruecke lag alles kreuz und quer, und weg war keiner mehr so richtig zu erkennen. war allerdings schon spaet, deswegen hab ich gar nicht erst versucht, da noch mehr zu erkunden.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2014)

Alles frei ausser flossgraben


----------



## invalid (25. Februar 2014)

Ja im Auenwald war sie ganz gut unterwegs mit den Harvestern... Trails bin ich bisher keine Gefahren, wenn das wetter mitspielt geb ich morgen mal feedback zum stand...


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2014)

Brauchst jetzt nicht extra bei dem schönen Wetter Trails fahren, ich hab doch geschrieben dass alles frei ist.
Bei der Vor-Ort-Recherche fiel mir dieses Bauwerk auf, wer weiss wo es ist darf es für sich behalten 


Ps: Harvester am Flossgraben ist jetzt fertig, man kann jetzt freiräumen. Hab schonmal angefangen, viel fehlt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (27. Februar 2014)

hallo..
weiss jemand wie die Streckenverhältnisse am Trashmountain sind?
wollte morgen nachmittag mal ne runde dort drehn.

gruss Marcel


----------



## beutelfuchs (3. März 2014)

Absolut super. Da ist auch immer full house, also vorsicht bei der Auffahrt


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2014)

na denn nicht


----------



## Hifi (7. März 2014)

Von bike-components gibt es Anfang Mai ein Event im Harz mit Leihwagen (Mercedes), Leihrad (Scott Genius LT 700 Tuned), Guide und Hotel für 149,- Euro. Hat sich schon wer angemeldet? Klingt gut finde ich. http://www.bike-components.de/testediebesten


----------



## Le-crew (7. März 2014)

Hab mal in Zschocher die untere Schlüsselstelle entschärft.  Jetzt geht's auch mit komplett Vollgas. Wurde auch gleich von zwei Mtb kollegen und mir getestet . Beim zweiten Anlieger bin ich dran dauert aber etwas. Der soll mal min. nen halben hoch werden.


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. März 2014)

Dann mache mal hin das er fertig wird ;-)
Will die tage nämlich mal hin ....
Lange nix mehr gehört von dir.
Alles senkrecht?
Meld dich mal.
Gern auch per pn
Cheers der Marko


----------



## Luk00r (7. März 2014)

Hab mal meine Vinschgau-Fotos vom Sommer mit Geotags versehen und hochgeladen. 
Und dass dann keiner fragt " Wo isn das"


----------



## Le-crew (8. März 2014)

Wo isn das


----------



## AlexR (8. März 2014)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Hab mal meine Vinschgau-Fotos vom Sommer mit Geotags versehen und hochgeladen.
> Und dass dann keiner fragt " Wo isn das"



War schon schön dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (8. März 2014)

Ja, sehr schöne Bilder  Trails sehen auch echt toll aus *neid*^^


----------



## Le-crew (10. März 2014)

So Mädels 

Anlieger Fertsch. Geht Schön mit Vollgas bis runter. Der Mini Double wird noch ein wenig umgebaut. (Anfahrt 30° richtung Anlieger drehen und eventuell Vergrößern) geht aber auch so. Bitte ausgiebig Testen und mal bescheid geben wenn`s wo klemmt. Ach ja der Baum im Anlieger ist ne nette Abwechslung  wer mit dem Lenker dran hängen bleibt muss ne Runde Schmeißen  (ist gar nicht so schlimm)


----------



## cxfahrer (11. März 2014)

Wenn du den Anlieger nun noch über das Loch hinaus verlängerst, kann man richtig reindrücken. Das Loch ist nämlich grad im Dunklen manchmal etwas erschreckend. 
Am besten den sinnlosen "Minidouble" wieder hineinschippen  ...und den unteren Double gleich mit dazu, der liegt da dermassen blöd (wenn man ihn nicht springt). Sorry fürs Meckern, aber alle drei Meter irgendeinen Maulwurfhaufen aufzuschippen, macht die Strecke nicht unbedingt flowig. 
Lieber die vorhandenen Kicker vergrößern (hab ich auch mal vor Jahren versucht, leider wurde es kurz drauf wieder zerstört).
Aber der Anlieger hatte es echt nötig, danke dafür  .


----------



## Le-crew (11. März 2014)

Der Anlieger ist hinten wieder etwas in die Strecke geneigt damit man dann diesen "Sinnlosen" Double Springen kann.  Ich würd ihn lassen und vielleicht etwas umbauen. Gut über das Loch brauchen wir nicht zu Diskutieren  das war vom damaligen Erbauer (nicht von mir) total Hirnlos. Den unteren großen Sprung find ich schon ganz geil jetzt wo ich seitlich Platz gemacht hab. Nur hätte der etwa 30cm richtung Hang gebaut werden müssen damit alle noch gut durchkommen.Viel größer kannste den eh nicht machen sonst gibts nen Höhenproblem. Da wächst genau nen dicker Ast drüber  Wenn du alles von der Spitzkehre wie Wir mit Vollgas nimmst ist es schon einiger Maßen Spaßig/ Flowig. Gut das lange gerade Stück zur Steilpassage nervt aber da geht bestimmt noch was  Wenn der große untere Double Instandgesetzt ist wird es richtig lecker. Gut man braucht schon Eier aber an der Geschwindigkeit liegst dann net.  Man kann sich ja mal zur "Besprechung" vor Ort treffen


----------



## morph027 (11. März 2014)

Anlieger heute durch geballert und für Klasse empfunden


----------



## Le-crew (13. März 2014)

Moin. Anlieger nach der Betonplatte fertsch 
Bitte testen.
Ach unten der Double nach dem Anlieger ist neu geshapet. Ist etwas länger geworden. Höhe ist so geblieben. Geht aber  Prima nach dem Anlieger. Er kann jetzt auch zur Not als ne Art Welle gefahren werden damit auch für weniger geübte Spaß macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (13. März 2014)

Le-crew schrieb:


> Moin. Anlieger nach der Betonplatte fertsch
> Bitte testen.
> Ach unten der Double nach dem Anlieger ist neu geshapet. Ist etwas länger geworden. Höhe ist so geblieben. Geht aber  Prima nach dem Anlieger. Er kann jetzt auch zur Not als ne Art Welle gefahren werden damit auch für weniger geübte Spaß macht.



Oh Mann, und jetzt hab ich am Wochenende keine Zeit... Das sind ja bahnbrechende Veränderungen. Mal sehen ob ich den Double jetzt auch mal treffe... 
Ich schulde dir auch noch ein Maß... sorry. Muss den Vivid noch aus der Kiste holen. Wird dann nachgereicht.


----------



## Le-crew (14. März 2014)

Danke Dir


----------



## cxfahrer (14. März 2014)

Mit  meinem Monstertruck* sind beide Anlieger zu eng. Muss ich mal mit kurzem Bike probieren. 

*


----------



## Le-crew (14. März 2014)

Ja vollgas ist der obere schwer. Aber eher zu niedrig. Der untere sollte eigentlich gehen. Also das LAST und das Radon gehen super durch. Muss mal mit dem Downhiller hin und testen. 
Das Problem ist halt nur das man nicht so viel Platz hat wie nötig wäre. Ist und bleibt halt nen Kompromiss. Schade wenns bei dir net so gut geht


----------



## cxfahrer (14. März 2014)

Ne des liegt eher an mir und dem langen Bike. Mit dem kurzen bekomm ichs sicher besser hin. Nach der Landung von der Platte ist nicht viel Raum.

Wenn ich dann mal wieder fit genug bin die Anlieger bergauf zu nehmen....
Über die Jahrzehnte hat sich der Trail doch immer wieder minimal verändert. Schön dass ihn mal wieder jemand pflegt.


----------



## AlexR (18. März 2014)

Im Auenwald sind wieder die Kröten unterwegs.


----------



## morph027 (18. März 2014)

In der Mimi natürlich auch, die fetten Viecher...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## beat82 (21. März 2014)

danke erstmal an die streckenpflege/r! 
aber um ehrlich zu sein, flow sieht für mich anders aus. um mal ein anschauliches bsp. zu nennen: die singltrails in pod smrkem sind für mich flow pur. intuitives fahren. so wie die strecke jetzt ausschaut hat es mich irgentwie an winterberg oder thale erinnert. obstacles/mutproben/verkrampftes fahren mit dem hardtail. aber wahrscheinlich muss ich einfach öfters als einmal fahren, oder so.
beim 2. hügel in L.E. dem trashmtn geht es mir ähnlich. 
meine frage:
gibt es noch andere, längere, strecken in s-bahn reichweite? von grimma habe ich ein spektakuläres video gesehen z.b.


----------



## Le-crew (21. März 2014)

Na ja der Berg ist halt net riesig. Dazu kommen die Spaziergänger.  Da ist nix mit einfach mal was in den weg schaufeln. Wir haben probiert das beste draus zu machen, aber zaubern können wir auch net. Wir fahrens mit 150 bzw160 fullys und da geht das schon ganz gut. Ich weiß der obere Anlieger ist zu eng. Aber vorher war da gar keiner.  Und wo willste da noch hin. Hinten und seitlich ist Hang bzw Abgrund ? Damit muss man nun mal leben das wir nicht in Whistler leben. Und nach Feierabend bzw mal schnell zwischendurch mit dem bike fahr ich net nach Grimma oder sonst wo hin. Da bin ja länger unterwegs wie ich bike. Wie gesagt mein Angebot steht man kann sich ja mal zu besprechen vor Ort treffen statt nur zu meckern bzw zu warten bis einer mal was macht.  Nicht bös gemeint


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2014)

beat82 schrieb:


> danke erstmal an die streckenpflege/r!
> aber um ehrlich zu sein, flow sieht für mich anders aus. um mal ein anschauliches bsp. zu nennen: die singltrails in pod smrkem sind für mich flow pur. intuitives fahren. so wie die strecke jetzt ausschaut hat es mich irgentwie an winterberg oder thale erinnert. obstacles/mutproben/verkrampftes fahren mit dem hardtail. aber wahrscheinlich muss ich einfach öfters als einmal fahren, oder so.
> beim 2. hügel in L.E. dem trashmtn geht es mir ähnlich.
> meine frage:
> gibt es noch andere, längere, strecken in s-bahn reichweite? von grimma habe ich ein spektakuläres video gesehen z.b.


 
Also Halde Zschocher dies Weglein hatte schon immer Flow und hats auch noch, die Anlieger gehen mit kurzem Bike ganz gut, und die beiden Doubles fahre ich eh nicht und der untere ist da halt ziemlich im Weg, aber schaun wir mal, wie es nach der Wachstumsphase der Brombeeren aussieht.
Ich fahre da eh ungern schnell runter, wenn mit Spaziergänger und Reitern zu rechnen ist, also bei schönem Wetter nachmittags. Was mir da alles schon plötzlich im Weg stand, Kinder, Pferde, usw....

Grimma Stadtwald, Rochlitz Rochlitzberg - aber das ist alles so ewig weit weg für die paar Höhenmeterchen. Wirst wohl oder übel mit Flowtrails OHNE Gefälle vorlieb nehmen müssen  ... da gibts ja doch ein paar (Kulki, Statitz, MiMo, Stöckchenleger usw.).

Apropos: die *Kröten sind grad überall* wo Feuchtgebiete in der Nähe sind unterwegs, also Augen auf und besser diese Ecken meiden. In 1 Woche sind die ja wieder weg, die armen Tierchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (21. März 2014)

Wo zum Teufel ist denn Pod smsken 
klärt mich mal bitte einer auf


----------



## cmi (21. März 2014)

Le-crew schrieb:


> Wo zum Teufel ist denn Pod smsken
> klärt mich mal bitte einer auf


Dreiländereck Tschechien, Polen, Deutschland.

http://www.singltrekpodsmrkem.cz/?lang=de

Ist halt super super chillig und quasi ein riesiger Pumptrack. Die Schwierigkeit ergibt sich dort ausschließlich durch die eigene (gewünschte) Geschwindigkeit.

Ich liebe die Strecke, aber wem bspw Rabenberg zu langweilig ist, der wird wohl in Pod Smrkem beim fahren einschlafen ^^
-- 
Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Le-crew (21. März 2014)

Danke. Aber Freiwillig mein Bike nach Polen schaffen ? dachte das machen andere für mich  
nee im ernst ist doch mal wieder was neues. Bis dahin sind wir noch net gekommen. Bei uns gehts sonst immer nur in Parks in D/At. Schön wenn auch mal was um die Ecke liegt


----------



## reizhusten (21. März 2014)

Ich hab vorhin den Floßgraben zwischen Klärwerk und Weißer Brücke freigeräumt. Man kann also den ursprünlichen Trail (oder was davon übrig ist) ohne Hindernisse befahren. 
Leider hat meine Klappsäge nicht mehr für den Baum kurz nach der Weißen Brücke gereicht.
Und auf der Halde Zschocher hab ich den toten Baum der quer über dem Trail hing, kurz vor der Spitzkehre, weggesägt. Ich bin nich so für Limbo tanzen. Vielleicht kann man mit dem Holz an dieser Stelle noch nen kleinen Sprung bauen.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2014)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin den Floßgraben zwischen Klärwerk und Weißer Brücke freigeräumt. Man kann also den ursprünlichen Trail (oder was davon übrig ist) ohne Hindernisse befahren.
> Leider hat meine Klappsäge nicht mehr für den Baum kurz nach der Weißen Brücke gereicht.
> Und auf der Halde Zschocher hab ich den toten Baum der quer über dem Trail hing, kurz vor der Spitzkehre, weggesägt. Ich bin nich so für Limbo tanzen. Vielleicht kann man mit dem Holz an dieser Stelle noch nen kleinen Sprung bauen.


 
Yeah! Ein Fleissbienchen für dich!  
Bei meiner Größe wärs nur ne Frage der Zeit gewesen. 

Smrk ist der Hammer wenn man richtig Gas gibt, da kann Rabenberg nicht mithalten.  Von der chilligen Atmosphäre ganz abgesehen.  Versenkstütze und Schmackes in den Beinen sind aber unabdingbar.


----------



## cmi (21. März 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Smrk ist der Hammer wenn man richtig Gas gibt, da kann Rabenberg nicht mithalten.  Von der chilligen Atmosphäre ganz abgesehen.  Versenkstütze und Schmackes in den Beinen sind aber unabdingbar.



Ich glaube das Thema hatten wie schon mal  Rabenberg ist halt ruppiger, Smrkem flow (nach meiner Definition davon) in Reinkultur. Als wir das erste Mal da waren und zum schnuppern die blaue Route gefahren sind kamen einem die 12(?) Kilometer hinterher vor wie 2  Die anderen Strecken waren allesamt gut fahrbar, nahezu egal wie der eigene Skill war - im Gegensatz zu bspw Rabenberg wieder.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (21. März 2014)

tach auch... also ich muss den erbauern vom trashmountain mal ein lob aussprechen...die strecke die dort gebaut wurde ist für die verhältnisse echt super. klar gibt es immer sachen die man verbesser kann aber ich find sie soweit echt gut für bissl spass zwischendurch. und wenn man ersthaft dh oder fr fahren will da muss man eh in die richtigen berge fahren.

grüsse aus der schweiz


----------



## titzy (21. März 2014)

Smrk war ich bisher auch nur 1x dort, aber zum Glück mit der Variostütze. 
Ich fands toll, Rabenberg kenn ich noch nicht, wird dieses Jahr aber genauso mitgenomme wie der erzg. Stoneman ... warum immer in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das gute doch so nah liegt.


----------



## beat82 (21. März 2014)

@Le-crew: bitte lass doch diesen alltagsrassismus bleiben, nich bös´ gemeint.
ich hatte nen mietwagen für ne woche. da habe ich geschaut, was im umkreis um leipzig schon "offen" und fahrbar war - für mitte märz.
da bin ich nach thale zum rosstrappendownhill und habe 3 abfahrten genommen. mitm hardtail einer polnischen stahlschmiede (core2).
pod smrkem wollt ich mir auch anschauen, weil ich soviel gutes vom "flowparadies" gehört und gesehen  



hatte. ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. ich musste bei den abfahrten die ganze zeit laut lachen-volle glückshormonproduktion.

der obere anlieger ist dufte, da gibts von meiner seite garnix zu meckern. ich finde nur den kicker vor dem beton-sockel ganzschön zu kurz und zu steil. aber wie gesagt danke an die streckenpflege/r! ich weiß es zu schätzen.

um nicht nur "zu meckern"... ich habe selbst auf vielen anderen trails in der region beim bauen mitgeholfen und die arbeit von anderen fortgesetzt. mittlerweile sind die 3 abfahrten (freeride,downhill, techniktrail-jeweils ca. 100Hm) nahe halle aber allesamt über meinem fahrkönnen, ich bin eher erdverbunden und mag keine 2m gaps und zu kurze und zu steile kicker. schaust du z.b. hier: 




am süßen see in der nähe von eisleben gibt es auch ne krasse strecke 





ist beides natürlich zu weit für eine feierabendrunde, aber eigentlich gleich um´s eck. und man sollte sich vorher mit den guten verantwortlichen in verbindung setzten. aus gründen: http://www.sb-kingsize.de/

den Stadtwald in Grimma will ich auch bald mal anschauen. so das waren meine regionaltips und videos, die drei strecken sind keine 60km nordwestlich bzw. 30km südöstlich von leipzig weg.

*daher jetzt nochmal die frage an alle guten leipziger mountainbiker! kennt ihr noch strecken/ abfahrten und localtrails (mit gefälle) bis ca. 80 km um leipzig herum? gerade richtung dresden, zwickau, jena, erfurt muss doch eigentlich voll was gehen.* ich möchte auch erstmal alle spots um leipzig gefahren sein um dann meinen radius zum spätsommer richtung süd-südost hin auszuweiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (22. März 2014)

Fuer Feierabend ist doch eh alles zu weit. Und am We wiederum ist nichts nah genug, als dass der Harz nicht vielfach reizvoller waere.


----------



## reizhusten (22. März 2014)

Für ne Tagestour ist Jena super, macht mir genauso spass wie der Harz und ist bestens mit dem Zug zu erreichen. 1.500 hm hoch und runter auf 40 km sind da auch kein Problem. Abfahrten sind zwar etwas kürzer, dafür ist man aber schneller wieder oben. Wenn mein Knie endlich fit ist und ich das nächste mal hinfahre sag ich hier bescheid, dann kann ich dir ein paar schöne Trails zeigen.


----------



## bikepunx (22. März 2014)

rederberch is au sehr gut ,is in der nähe von hermsdorf.gibts aufm schleußiger berg eigentlich noch die andere strecke?was auch noch zu empfehlen ist wäre spicack in tschechien is aber eher was für big bikes achja un in stollberg gibts noch ne super flowige 4x strecke.


----------



## reizhusten (22. März 2014)

Ach, die Strecken am Erlkönig in Jena hab ich noch vergessen.


----------



## bikepunx (22. März 2014)

aproppo trashmountain .kleines video von mir


----------



## GuyGood (22. März 2014)

@bikepunx: Da steht: 
"Video nicht verfügbar
Dieses Video wurde entweder aus Facebook gelöscht oder ist aufgrund von Privateinstellungen nicht sichtbar."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (22. März 2014)

bikepunx schrieb:


> rederberch is au sehr gut ,is in der nähe von hermsdorf.gibts aufm schleußiger berg eigentlich noch die andere strecke?was auch noch zu empfehlen ist wäre spicack in tschechien is aber eher was für big bikes achja un in stollberg gibts noch ne super flowige 4x strecke.



sieht interessant aus. wo is die streckke genau?


----------



## reizhusten (22. März 2014)

Die Strecke ist ungefähr hier: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=50.8...726,11.774619&sspn=0.004283,0.009645&t=h&z=19
Hier noch Infos: http://rederberch.de


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (22. März 2014)

hmm glaub die kuck ich mir mal an wenn ich mal wieder in der gegend bin.


----------



## Alpacca (22. März 2014)

An spontane Zeitgeister: ich fahr' morgen nach Wernigerode - ich gehe davon aus, dass die Regenfront bis dahin durch ist. Ich wollte ne Mischung aus mir bekannten(bspw. Teufels- und Alexanderstieg) und unbekannten Sachen fahren - nach Karte und Gedächtnis. Aber alles eher gemütlich. Ich will 10.30 dort sein und nen Kumpel aus Wob treffen, ergo gg. 9 mit dem Auto losfahren. Habe Platz für 1 Nase+Rad.


----------



## Xooldman (23. März 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also Halde Zschocher dies Weglein hatte schon immer Flow und hats auch noch, die Anlieger gehen mit kurzem Bike ganz gut, und die beiden Doubles fahre ich eh nicht und der untere ist da halt ziemlich im Weg, aber schaun wir mal, wie es nach der Wachstumsphase der Brombeeren aussieht.
> Ich fahre da eh ungern schnell runter, wenn mit Spaziergänger und Reitern zu rechnen ist, also bei schönem Wetter nachmittags. Was mir da alles schon plötzlich im Weg stand, Kinder, Pferde, usw....
> 
> Grimma Stadtwald, Rochlitz Rochlitzberg - aber das ist alles so ewig weit weg für die paar Höhenmeterchen. Wirst wohl oder übel mit Flowtrails OHNE Gefälle vorlieb nehmen müssen  ... da gibts ja doch ein paar (Kulki, Statitz, MiMo, Stöckchenleger usw.).
> ...



Jetzt hatte ich heute auch mal die Gelegenheit die neuen Umbauten in Zschocher zu testen... gut das Ding nach der Betonplatte krieg ich einfach nicht sauber hin. Liegt aber sicher auch an mir. Das ist immer so gehackt... weiß auch nicht. Aber der untere Anlieger ist ja mal sehr ordentlich. Jetzt würde ich auch diesen double treffen. Ist mir sonst nie gelungen.


----------



## GuyGood (23. März 2014)

@Alpacca: Schade, hätte ich gern wahrgenommen, aber leider ging heute nicht   Dennoch ich hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß und wenn du/ihr mal wieder da herumfahrt, frag hier nochmal bei freien Plätzen.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. März 2014)

Das war mir zu Fuss schon arg steil


----------



## err (26. März 2014)

Oh ja, den Chicken Way bin ich die ersten male auch gelaufen. 
Aber gute Arbeit.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (26. März 2014)

Das sieht ja mal geil aus, da freu ich mich auf meinen nächsten Besuch in Le.


----------



## reizhusten (26. März 2014)

Wo ist denn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## err (27. März 2014)

"Alternativstrecke" auf der Halde in Zschocher.


----------



## beachi (29. März 2014)

hi leute.. nach langer abstinenz schau ich mal wieder mit nem anliegen vorbei.. ich bräuchte mal jemanden der mir freundlicherweise luft auf die federgabel macht. mein rad stand jetzt 1 jahr rum und der druck ist weg.. ich selbst hab keine pumpe und im laden will ich für 2 minuten arbeit keine horrenden summen zahlen.. ich hab ne dt swiss xrm 100 verbaut...
einfach mal pn an mich zwecks weiterer absprache. besten dank


----------



## GuyGood (29. März 2014)

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17250_Federgabelpumpe-Blow-Up-Compact-II.html

Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## reizhusten (29. März 2014)

Auf der großen Baustelle, wo das Becken am Hafen an den Kanal angeschlossen wird, rennt seit neuestem ein Wachmann mit großem Hund rum. Er wollte mir gleich die Bullen auf den Hals hetzen und war sehr unfreundlich als ich über die Baustelle abkürzen wollte. Alle Schlupflöcher sind jetzt verbarrikadiert.
Also Baustelle umfahren und nicht abkürzen, gibt sonst mächtig Ärger.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2014)

Ja letztes WE schon. Links der Trail um das Polizeilager zur Wiese entschädigt dafür.


----------



## reizhusten (29. März 2014)

Mir hat er gesagt seit diesen Freitag Abend. Vielleicht hat er auch sein Schicht gemeint, frisch sah er nich gerade aus :-D
Den Trail muss ich mal suchen. Wo ist der Einstieg? ich schätze links von der Waschanlage runter und dann links am Bauzaun entlang vorarbeiten?


----------



## err (30. März 2014)

Also dem Typ dem wir gestern gegenüberstanden (auch mit Hund) hat man sofort angemerkt dass er früher in der Schule immer verprügelt wurde. Selten so eine ekelhafte Selbstaufgeilung an so wenig Macht gesehen.

Um den Trail zu finden fährst du einfach links an der Baustelle vorbei die Straße runter bis du vor dem Tor des Polizeilagers stehst und biegst dann dort links in den Wald. Der ist zur Zeit (zumindest gestern) aber auch total überlaufen weil der alle die jetzt nicht mehr über die Baustelle kommen dort durch laufen.


----------



## BlueDragon-1978 (1. April 2014)

Dort standen wir auch, das sieht echt gut aus. Aber da runter machen muss man erst mal. Wenn man da nicht so viel Respekt davor hätte. Das dürfte ab der Landung dann echt richtig zügig werden durch die beiden Anlieger, und dann kommt ja gleich noch ein Sprung. Einer von uns hätte es am liebsten ausprobiert wenn er sein Helm und alles mit gehabt hätte.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (2. April 2014)

Ich hoffe das Wetter is in 2 wochen gut...wenn ich oben bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (2. April 2014)

Hifi schrieb:


> Von bike-components gibt es Anfang Mai ein Event im Harz mit Leihwagen (Mercedes), Leihrad (Scott Genius LT 700 Tuned), Guide und Hotel für 149,- Euro. Hat sich schon wer angemeldet? Klingt gut finde ich. http://www.bike-components.de/testediebesten



Hat jemand mitgemacht und ne Gewinnbenachrichtigung bekommen???


----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2014)

Kleinwagen, pass ich nicht rein,
Carbonrad ist mir zu klein und
für Thale die Trails ist ein Carbon-CC-Fully nicht die erste Wahl 

Info: in der Neuen Harth östlich der Autobahnbrücke am roten Rohr wird geharvestert, ziemlich viel Geäst liegt quer.


----------



## wildbiker (2. April 2014)

Haha... Ok Auto mag vlt. Zu klein sein. Aber um von A nach B für nen We zu kommen solltes reichen. Bike soll wohl nen scott Genius Ltd. 700 tuned mit 170 mm Federweg sein...dürfte man als nichtprofi bei weitem nicht ausreizen... B) musste mit dem Kleinwagen kein Rad transportieren..............

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2014)

Ne keine Frage ist ein super Angebot.
Nix für mich halt...aber Thale Hirschgrund würde ich schon mal wieder gern.


----------



## josch861131 (6. April 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Info: in der Neuen Harth östlich der Autobahnbrücke am roten Rohr wird geharvestert, ziemlich viel Geäst liegt quer.



bin gestern abend durch und hab ne stunde lang den trail freigeschnitten und geraeumt. das meiste ist erstmal fahrbar. ein paar kleinigkeiten sind uebrig und ich hab zwei kleine obstacles stehen lassen. ein- und ausstiege sind aber weiterhin verblockt.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. April 2014)

Flossgraben liegen reichlich Stöckchen. Auch große. Ob das die Eisvögel waren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (6. April 2014)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## josch861131 (6. April 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Flossgraben liegen reichlich Stöckchen. Auch große. Ob das die Eisvögel waren??



der vordere teil bis zur weissen bruecke ist wieder voll befahrbar, bis auf eine stelle. richtung klaerwerk sind noch zwei drei stellen zu. der rest ist beraeumt / beschnitten.


----------



## reizhusten (10. April 2014)

Der Stöckchenleger war wieder unterwegs, er hatte wohl besonders viel Energie. 40 cm dicke, 1 m lange Baumstammstücke hat er über den Weg gezogen, die warn nich gerade leicht. Ich habs gleich wieder frei geräumt. 
Am Fockeberg lag in der Landung/Ausrollbereich von der "Dropbatterie" (wenn man rechts den Erdweg hochfährt und dann gleich links die steile Stelle mit den Steinen zum droppen) ein dicker Ast quer. Recht gefährlich. Nicht das der Stöckchenleger sein Revier vergrößert hat.
An der Halde Zschocher treibt ein Steinedieb sein Unwesen. Bei dem Sprung oben nach dem ersten Anlieger und bei den beiden Sprüngen vor dem sinnlosen Riesendouble ganz unten, hat jemand Steine rausgezogen. Die Sprünge sind jetzt einsturzgefährdet. Bei der nächsten Tour steck ich mal nen Spaten ein oder jemand schafft es früher das auszubessern.


----------



## matze81 (10. April 2014)

Da kommt demnächst wohl noch mehr auf uns zu: Klick


----------



## cxfahrer (10. April 2014)

matze81 schrieb:


> Da kommt demnächst wohl noch mehr auf uns zu: Klick


 
Wegen mir können die da alles einzäunen.
Vor fünf Jahren fand ichs spannend da lang.
Die Gassigeher sind halt nervig. Wir leben halt in einer Großstadt. Glaube kaum, dass man die mit quer liegenden Stämmen abhalten kann. 
Blöd nur wenn man erst alles freiharvestert und der Bootsvermietung die Ufer freifräst...vor fünf Jahren war ich dort noch alleine unterwegs.


----------



## matze81 (10. April 2014)

Da hast du wohl recht, als wir vor paar Jahren da mal lang sind war es dort noch ruhig und zugewachsen. Da stand auch noch der Zaun im Wald und der Trail war anspruchsvoller - fand ich damals zumindest  Leipzig tut halt was für seinen Wassertourismus 
Ich glaube auch nicht das sowas die Gassigeher oder Hunde abhalten würde ...


----------



## cxfahrer (11. April 2014)

reizhusten schrieb:


> ...
> An der Halde Zschocher treibt ein Steinedieb sein Unwesen. Bei dem Sprung oben nach dem ersten Anlieger und bei den beiden Sprüngen vor dem sinnlosen Riesendouble ganz unten, hat jemand Steine rausgezogen. Die Sprünge sind jetzt einsturzgefährdet. Bei der nächsten Tour steck ich mal nen Spaten ein oder jemand schafft es früher das auszubessern.


 
Beide Anlieger sind ganz frisch verwüstet. Also obacht beim Runterfahren, Steine liegen in der Ideallinie. Auch bei den Sprüngen.
Die Idioten kommen wohl wieder aus ihren Löchern. Wird Zeit, dass es wieder regnet, damit sie sich verkriechen.


----------



## GuyGood (11. April 2014)

Also ich lese ja hier nur so mit und weiß gar nicht wo das alles genau ist, aber hat die Leute noch niemand mal gesehen, klingt ja schon nach nem sinnlosen Kleinkrieg :O


----------



## Luk00r (11. April 2014)

Morgen jemand mit Harz (Pfarrstieg, Höllenstieg, Beerenstieg)?
9:20 fährt der Zug. Sollten ca 1200hm sein. 16:43 gehts zurück.
Damit ich ni alleene muss, wegen langweilig und so.


----------



## GuyGood (11. April 2014)

Kann leider nicht wegen einer ganztägigen Geburtstagsfeier, aber danke fürs Fragen!  Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (11. April 2014)

wie is der streckenzustand aufm trashmountain? wollen da morgen mal hin.
und sonntag eventuell zum ochsenkopf.


----------



## beutelfuchs (11. April 2014)

TM ist super. Hoellenstieg ist im S3 Teil gut mit Baumstaemmen verbarrikadiert.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (15. April 2014)

Hallo,

bin gerade derart raus aus der Thematik, hab echt viel um die Ohren, aber wollte nur mal kurz hier mitteilen: Am Karfreitag startet ein Trek aus MTBlern ab Leipzig in Richtung Pod Smrkem. Organisiert wird das, soweit ich weiß durch Alex von Velowelt-Leipzig. Nur, falls sich noch das eine oder andere Fahrzeug anschließen möchte... Ach ja, wird eine Ein-Tages-Tour wie letztes Jahr. LG an alle!


----------



## BigVolker (16. April 2014)

Abend,
ein Paar Fragen in die Runde:
Zur Wiederbelebung der Fahrradleiche meines Arbeitskollegen suche ich ein Vorderrad, eine V-Brake und eine Federgabel. Es handelt sich um ein Cube Aim - nichts berauschendes also - daher bitte keine High-End Teile, denn das Budget ist sehr begrenzt mit 200 € max.

Im Detail wird ein 26" Vorderrad für Felgenbremse oder ggf. ein kompletter Laufradsatz gebraucht, desweiteren fehlt eine Gabel mit 100 mm Federweg & 1 1/8" Steuerrohr und eine V-Brake, aber die werden einem förmlich nachgeschmissen, daher hat die die niedrigste Priorität.

Kleinanzeigen, Bikemarkt und Ebay spucken leider keine Volltreffer aus.

Danke für's nachschauen
Gruß
Volker


----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2014)

Flossgraben ist jetzt offiziell gesperrt.


----------



## wildbiker (20. April 2014)

Weiß einer was in der MiMo derzeit los ist? Am Einstieg "Naturlehrpfad", ist ja alles ziemlich mitm Harvester zerpflügt worden. Zu dem "Holzpfad" kommt man ja gar nich mehr und auch so sind dort etliche Bäume der Säge zum Opfer gefallen...und weiter drinn sind einige Bäume umgeknickt/worden...


----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2014)

Wieso, bin da erst Samstag durch? Ist doch fast komplett aufgeräumt?


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (21. April 2014)

Wo ist das? Trashmountain?


----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2014)

Halde Zschocher, Alternativstrecke.
51.306137,12.337732


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (21. April 2014)

Ah ok...dachte das is auch am Trashmountain. Hat es dort auch so strecken wie am Müllberg?


----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2014)

Zwei Abfahrten, kürzer.


----------



## Exteci (22. April 2014)

Hey,
mein Bike ist nun mehr oder weniger fertig und ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr euch unter der Woche immer noch irgendwo trefft und zusammen radelt. 
Ich kenne mich hier halt noch garnicht aus.


----------



## feliks (22. April 2014)

Heute Abend 18:00 vor dem BDO. Solange es keine Hunde und Katzen regnet.


----------



## dermute (22. April 2014)

Kann man bei den BDO-Runden auch als ziemlich untrainierter mithalten? Man möchte ja ungern die ganze Gruppe aufhalten


----------



## feliks (22. April 2014)

Es wird eigentlich immer gewartet. Sei es aus technischen oder physischen Problemen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (22. April 2014)

"eigentlich" 

Ne, das passt schon....da nehmen die anderen Jungs halt mal das dicke Gefährt mit, dann sind die gleich vieeeel langsamer 

Ich bin heut mal noch raus...


----------



## feliks (30. April 2014)

Salve. 

Hat jemand Lust morgen ne Tour zu fahren? 
Geplant ist bis jetzt die kleine Kriebstein-Runde. Wärs natürlich bisschen härter will, ist noch Rabenberg im Topf.

Bis jetzt nur der @morph027 und meine Wenigkeit


----------



## Xooldman (30. April 2014)

Hilfe.... Hat jemand einen 14er Imbus?


----------



## Frodijak (2. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## Ariles (2. Juni 2014)

Ich habe noch einen 14 hier im kasten, für was benötigst du den?


----------



## Frodijak (2. Juni 2014)

...


----------



## Xooldman (2. Juni 2014)

Ja, danke trotzdem. Hatte mir dann einen im Werkzeugladen gekauft. War nicht ganz einfach zu finden. Brauchte das Teil um die Dämpferwippe an meinem LV zu demontieren. Alles wieder gut... dachte schon, dass ich mit meiner Anfrage aller vergrätzt hatte. Sehr ruhig geworden hier.


----------



## morph027 (2. Juni 2014)

Alle irgendwie im Facebook oder Whatsapp...


----------



## wrangler89 (2. Juni 2014)

nö, arbeiten


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. Juni 2014)

Ist ja echt schade. 
Wollte n.w. di / mi oder do mal ne runde drehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ariles (2. Juni 2014)

Oh, hatte es jetzt erst gelesen, naja das nächste mal.......


----------



## Le-crew (3. Juni 2014)

War mal jemand im Trailcenter Rabenberg?


----------



## morph027 (3. Juni 2014)

Jop...


----------



## wrangler89 (3. Juni 2014)

und Stefan, wie isses dort? Werd am Ferienende dort 2x sein, wollt die Räder mitnehmen... Tochter hat dort TL


----------



## morph027 (3. Juni 2014)

Passt. Nix wildes, also halt viel mit treten. Die haben dieses Jahr auch schon wieder viel gemacht für den "Flow". Ist man schnell unterwegs, empfiehlt sich auch etwas mehr Schutz, aber generall ist es halt eher Erzgebirgstrail als Bikepark.


----------



## wildbiker (5. Juni 2014)

Le-crew schrieb:


> War mal jemand im Trailcenter Rabenberg?


Joa...mach Spaß dort....ausser hochtreten musste da viel...dafür entschädigen die Trails runter dann wieder 

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wurstzipfel (5. Juni 2014)

@wrangler89 
Spielt deine Tochter beim HCL ?
Grüße Marko


----------



## wrangler89 (5. Juni 2014)

Nee, schwimmen beim SSV Leutzsch. Aber Handball wär ´ne Alternative...


----------



## wurstzipfel (5. Juni 2014)

Weil meine arbeitskollegin auch mit ihrer Tochter nach Rabenberg fährt in's TL aber vom Handball. 
Grüße, 
P.s.müssen bald mal ne Runde drehen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (5. Juni 2014)

Pfingsten?


----------



## wurstzipfel (5. Juni 2014)

Ich könnte erst am Dienstag oder Mittwoch 
?


----------



## wrangler89 (5. Juni 2014)

-


----------



## wrangler89 (5. Juni 2014)

mmh, ich ruf morgen mal an


----------



## wurstzipfel (5. Juni 2014)

Hey volker,
Geht klar ...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Juni 2014)

Tag zusammen,

gibt es Bikeparks (DH/FR) in der Nähe von Leipzig? Oder besser gesagt wo wäre der nächste Park?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (7. Juni 2014)

Ich werf mal spontan Harz in den Raum ( Hahnenklee, Braunlage, Thale und Schulenberg)


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2014)

St. Andreasberg ist auch im Harz. Okopf ist auch unter 2h zu erreichen. Tschechien etwas länger.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Juni 2014)

Alles Parks mit Lift oder muss man schieben?


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2014)

Nein das sind offizielle Parks mit Lift. Gibt auch noch einen im Vogtland, da wo der Vogtland-Enduro ist. Frag mal @morph27.

Hochschieben - Runterfahren gibt es noch einiges kleineres, z.B. Rochlitzberg.
Ich find den aber ziemlich anstrengend bei der Hitze - hab mal den GPX Track meiner Tour heut aktualisiert, das war schweisstreibend auf Asphalt in der prallen Sonne den Rochlitzberg rauf.

Hatten sich ja letz Jahr welche verfahren, drum


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Juni 2014)

Was wäre den in Tschechien interessant?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Was wäre den in Tschechien interessant?


 
frag dazu besser hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/12014748/


----------



## zebraer (15. Juni 2014)

peh schrieb:


> Generator Radsport. Geile Räder, toller Laden, klasse Jungs, faire Preise. Ob die auch All Montains haben/besorgen, weiß ich aber nicht.



Mit Generator Radsport habe ich nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich würde mir in jedem Fall direkt auf dem Auftrag (bei Anzahlung) bestätigen lassen, welche Komponenten ich bezahle.


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juni 2014)

Also 2006 als ich ein Rad kaufen wollte bin ich bei Rotor rausgerannt.

Hey ich suche eine 160 mm Magura Storm SL Scheibe. Würde meine 180 er dafür hergeben. Sie ist neu und ungefahren. Hat wer eine neue/fast neue Storm SL über und würde tauschen?

Würde auch gern mal wieder bei euch mitradeln nur leider bin ich immer nur am Wochenende in Leipzig.

Grüße.


----------



## tttboarder (18. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich habe den Tipp bekommen dass sich hier die Leipziger Bikeprominenz tummelt (und nein kam nicht von E. Snowden )

Also zum Thema: Ich versuche hier mal was unkonventionelles.
Ich wohne derzeit in Chemnitz und ziehe ab September nach Leipzig da das Büro meiner Firma umzieht.
Da habe ich gedacht es wäre eigentlich sehr cool mit Gleichgesinnten zu wohnen Männlich/Weiblich egal.

Ich bin 31, Arbeite Vollzeit, und fahre hauptsächlich Enduro, aber eigentlich alles von langen Touren, Alpencross bis zum Freeriden im Bikepark. Mein Baby ist ein Specialized Stumpjumper EVO. Im Moment findet man mich fast jedes Wochenende im Rabenberg Trailcenter.

Was ich suche. Ein bis zwei Zimmer in einer WG oder halt eine kleine Wohnung ca. 50qm ab September.

Also falls jemand was hat bitte weiter leiten. Man kann sich ja auch mal zum Biken treffen um sich zu beschnuppern.

Servus,

Steven


----------



## beutelfuchs (18. Juni 2014)

Hast du dir den Umzug gut ueberlegt? Das naechste Gebilde, was entfernt einem Berg aehnelt, ist von Leipzig mehr als eine Autostunde entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tttboarder (19. Juni 2014)

@beutelfuchs
Ja mir ist die traurige Wahrheit leider bewusst....aber pendeln kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Begeistert bin ich natürlich nicht wirklich.


----------



## kustom (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mir wurde in der Zeit vom 22.06.2014 ca. 23:00 Uhr auf den 23.06.2014 um 10:00 Uhr
in Leipzig vom Campingplatz Auenplatz in Leipzig-Wahren mein MTB geklaut!

Anbei die Daten:
Norco Sight 2 Modell 2012, 26 Zoll
Rahmenfarbe Rot
Gabel RS Revelation 140mm in weiß
Dämpfer Fox Float RP2 140mm
Pedale NC17 Sudpin III Pro in weiß
Reifen Kenda Excavator 2.35
Sattelstütze KindShock Supernatural 125mm

Falls jemandem das Fahrrad begegnet bitte bei mir über das Forum
oder per E-Mail [email protected] melden. 

Bitte die Augen offenhalten, bin hier nur noch bis Donnerstag in Leipzig.

Vielen Dank,
Tom


----------



## Bloke (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

hat jemand noch eine AVID-Schelle ,links, mit Matchmaker rumliegen, also sowas:
( http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23376_Matchmaker-X-Schellenadapter.html )?
Muss meine Reverb einschicken und bräuchte temporär was woran ich meinen Brems und Schalthebel dranschrauben kann.

Grüße


----------



## Trailfire (6. Juli 2014)

Tach zusammen, bin neu hier und wollte fragen was ihr vom Bike department Ost Leipzig haltet? Kauft ihr dort eure Bikesachen (Teile, Klamotten usw.) ein? Wie schauts mit Reparaturen aus, werden die ordentlich erledigt? Frage deshalb weil ich wohl einige negative Sachen drüber gehört habe.


----------



## leler (6. Juli 2014)

Die Jungs sind schon in Ordnung und nicht ohne Grund Fachhändler für bestimmte Edelmarken, nur durch ihre gute Lage in Connewitz manchmal etwas überlastet. Wollte letzte Woche einen Bug an an den Scheibenbremsen fixen lassen > Werkstatttermin nicht vor Anfang August 
Bei einem Fachhändler an der Dresdner Straße meinte der Kollege dagegen: Bekanntes Problem. Mal sehen, ob wir es mit Trick 17 hinbekommen. Verschwand in der Werkstatt und kam 5min später wieder. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr mit den Bremsen!


----------



## beutelfuchs (6. Juli 2014)

Dinge die im Laden haengen kannst kaufen, falls du zu viel Zeit hast oder gern sehr langsame Leute beobachtest. Von den "Edelmarken" wissen sie in der Regel auch nur das, was sie, waehrend du wartest, ergoogeln koennen. Ob sie Ersatzteile dafuer beschaffen koennen, haengt von der Tagesform ab, in jedem Fall dauert es ewig.


----------



## GuyGood (6. Juli 2014)

Meine ganz persönliche Erfahrung war auch eher getrübt, um es mal sanft auszudrücken. Aber jeder sollte wohl seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## wildbiker (8. Juli 2014)

Werkstatttermin nicht vor Anfang August gilt für Räder die nicht im BDO gekauft wurden. Nur soviel zum Thema BDO, mein nächstes Rad/Rahmen werd ich wo anders kaufen und mit Sicherheit auch keins von nem Händler in Leipzig.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Juli 2014)

Mir ist völlig schleierhaft, warum und wegen was Leute ihr Fahrrad zum Radladen zur Reparatur bringen.
Neulich bei mir um die Ecke (Woj) standen die Leute Schlange bis draussen, um sich für so Sachen wie "Inspektion" oder "die Bremse quietscht" einen Werkstatttermin geben zu lassen (übrigens ca. 1-2 Wochen Wartezeit wie ich so mithörte).

Ist zwar ein Saisongeschäft, scheint aber doch Zukunft zu haben, damit Geld zu verdienen. Ob im BDO oder sonstwo.

Seit das Rad meiner Mutter 1973 mal von so einer "Inspektion" für damals ordentlich DM-West unfahrbar zurückkam (es hatte neue Reifen bekommen für 27", die nicht passten und absprangen) vom örtlichen Radladen (Trautwein in TÜ), vermeide ich die Reparatur durch Radläden wo es geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## err (8. Juli 2014)

Naja, ich persönlich gebe lieber etwas Geld aus um mein Rad von jemandem fit machen zu lassen der Ahnung hat, als mit meinem begrenzten Wissen in dem Bereich so zu tun als wäre ich der Meisterschrauber. Das ist es mir einfach wert. Es gibt halt Leute die keine Ahnung haben, sich dessen bewusst sind und in ihrer Freizeit lieber fahren als schrauben.

Und mal ernsthaft. Das mit deiner Mutter war ein Witz oder?


----------



## Deleted 58680 (8. Juli 2014)

Was ist vom Preisser zu halten?


----------



## wildbiker (10. Juli 2014)

qwn schrieb:


> Was ist vom Preisser zu halten?


siehe BDO


----------



## beutelfuchs (11. Juli 2014)

err schrieb:


> Naja, ich persönlich gebe lieber etwas Geld aus um mein Rad von jemandem fit machen zu lassen der Ahnung hat, als mit meinem begrenzten Wissen in dem Bereich so zu tun als wäre ich der Meisterschrauber.


So dachte ich auch mal, da ich mich von Bastelarbeiten mein Lebtag fern gehalten hatte. Aber die bittere Realitaet des "Fachhandels" holte mich schnell ein. 
Ich koennte nie wieder beruhigt einen Berg runter fahren, wenn vorher wer anders unbeaufsichtigt am Rad "geserviced" hat.


----------



## leler (12. Juli 2014)

qwn schrieb:


> Was ist vom Preisser zu halten?


Das waren die Jungs, die in 5min die blockierte Avid-Bremse ohne großes Theater wieder flott bekommen haben...


----------



## leler (12. Juli 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ich koennte nie wieder beruhigt einen Berg runter fahren, wenn vorher wer anders unbeaufsichtigt am Rad "geserviced" hat.



Es gibt aber auch "Fachhändler" südlich des Connewitzer Kreuzes, die ich nicht mehr an mein Rad lassen würde, nachdem sie die Bremsleitungen zu kurz gehalten hatten (Totalausfall beider Bremsen auf der großen Alpentour) und die Scheibenbremsen durch ein falsches Distanzstück nicht mittig montiert hatten (übermäßiger einseitiger Verschleiß). Statt zu sagen, "Entschuldigung, der Fehler tut uns leid", hatte der "Experte" dann noch die Unverfrorenheit, zu behaupten, man könne dies so oder so montieren. Als Kunde kann ich auch hier oder da hingehen. Diesen Laden habe ich jedenfalls nicht mehr betreten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat82 (12. Juli 2014)

Ein Freund von mir arbeitet in einem Radladen und hatte dort auch seine Ausbildung. 
Er hat mir das mal erklärt. Alleine bei Bremsen kommt halt alles von Cantilever, V-Bremsen, Scheibenbremsen, jeweils von zig Herstellern und "eigenen Systemen" an. Wie soll ein Mensch das alles können? Die gucken auch nur in der Manual nach.
Vorteil bleibt aber trotzdem: wenn was passiert oder kaputtgeht, gibts einen Verantwortlichen.

Werden in L.E. Workshops zum Selber-reparieren angeboten???


----------



## beutelfuchs (13. Juli 2014)

Wir sollte so ein Workshop das Problem der Modellvielfalt in viel kuerzer Zeit besser loesen? Dann lieber youtube samt der Anleitungen der Hersteller deiner Teile.

btw: Am Bike eines Freundes dachte ich letztens auf Tour ich seh nicht recht. Eine sehr bekannte thueringer Bikeshopkette hatte ihm die vordere Bremsleitung UNTER der Gabelbruecke durchgezogen. Sie war auch schon gut vom Reiffen angeschlilffen. Zum Glueck ist's mir vor der Abfahrt aufgefallen, ob er ansonsten noch aus einem Stueck waere...


----------



## wildbiker (13. Juli 2014)

leler schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch "Fachhändler" südlich des Connewitzer Kreuzes, die ich nicht mehr an mein Rad lassen würde, nachdem sie die Bremsleitungen zu kurz gehalten hatten (Totalausfall beider Bremsen auf der großen Alpentour) und die Scheibenbremsen durch ein falsches Distanzstück nicht mittig montiert hatten (übermäßiger einseitiger Verschleiß). Statt zu sagen, "Entschuldigung, der Fehler tut uns leid", hatte der "Experte" dann noch die Unverfrorenheit, zu behaupten, man könne dies so oder so montieren. Als Kunde kann ich auch hier oder da hingehen. Diesen Laden habe ich jedenfalls nicht mehr betreten...



Über diesen genannten "Fachhändler" könnte ich mittlerweile fast nen Roman schreiben....So Sprüche von einem Radhändler zu hören, wie, "Dann darfst mit dem Rad nicht so krachen lassen"...(Bike ist ein AM/Enduro-Hardtail) hat mir erstmal die Sprache verschlagen...Allerdings musste ich denen nochmal ne letzte Chance geben, mein Bike wieder instandzusetzen. (Lagerschale schief vom Fachhändler eingesetzt, Schuld auf schlecht hergestellten Rahmen zu schieben (Anm. HT-Rahmen f. 1250 Eu) oder auf meine Frage ob ich nicht Rad/Teil selbst beim Hersteller einschicken könnte, kam sowas wie "bringt nichts, die wollen auch bloss nur verkaufen"... Werde soferns geht diesen Laden in naher Zukunft nicht mehr betreten und kann nur anderen raten wenn euch euer Rad was wert ist selbiges zu tun.


----------



## reizhusten (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo, leider habe ich mir heute kurz vorm Urlaub den Rahmen geschrottet und brauch jetzt kurzfristig einen neuen. Und das für wenig Geld.
Jetzt möchte ich hier in die Runde fragen ob jemand einen Rahmen loswerden will. 
Ich möchte möglichst alle vorhandenen Komponenten wieder verbauen können um die knappe Urlaubskasse nicht zu sehr zu strapazieren, deswegen sollte der Rahmen folgendes aufweisen: "Endurotauglich", also 150-160 mmm Federweg und robust aber nicht zu schwer, Sattelrohr: ca 450 mm lang, Innendurchmesser 30,9 oder 31,6 mm, Tretlager 68 oder 73 mm BSA, 26 ", wenn ohne Dämpfer angeboten dann für einen Dämpfer mit 190/51 mm Einbaumaß, 1 1/8" kompatibel, 135mm QR Ausfallenden.

Also wenn jemand etwas hat oder jemanden kennt, einfach melden. Wenn etwas von den Spezifikationen nicht passt, kann ich auch mit nem Kompromiss leben. In einer Woche solls in den Urlaub gehn. Danke!


P.S.: der Kaputte Rahmen ist ein Transalp Signature I, der Hauptrahmen ist hinüber. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Hauptrahmen rumliegen.


----------



## reizhusten (19. August 2014)

Jetzt war ich ein paar Wochen in den Alpen und bin heute Vormittag erstmal wieder zur Halde Zschocher gefahren um eine heimische Abfahrt zu befahren. 
Aber irgendein destruktives Subjekt hat dort wieder gewütet. 
Oben am ersten kleinen Anlieger direkt nach der Betonplatte hat er die großen Steine direkt reingelegt. Beim Kicker danach die Steine rausgerissen. Am großen Anlieger wurden große Steine aus dem Baukörper gerissen und schön in die Ideallinie gelegt. War alles noch sehr frisch, ich konnte die Schuhabdrücke des Übeltäters in der feuchten Erde erkennen. Jetzt ist es erstmal wieder frei.

Ab wann kann man den Floßgraben eigentlich wieder befahren?


----------



## MERIDA_2014 (19. August 2014)

bezüglich der Reparaturen oder Durchsichten:
Ich bin seit Jahren in Leipzig-Mockau im Zeirad Schulze (auch den Laden gibt es schon ewig), der hat sogar das "runtergekommene" Bike meiner Freundin hinbekommen - es fährt bis heute noch 
Es ist zwar ein kleineres Geschäft, aber ich bin dort gut beraten und wenn Reparaturen anfallen, dann werden die je nach Auftragslage, ordentlich und schnell abgearbeitet.
Konnte mein Rad immer nach einer Stunde abholen, oder gar noch am selben Tag (bin aber auch ein oft gesehener Gast) - und alles zu humanen Preisen - klar: am liebsten würde man nichts ausgeben wollen, dennoch müssen dort ja auch Personal, etc. bezahlt werden)

Hingegen meiner Erfahrung im "größeren Fachmarkt": Dort fühlte ich mich (meist) als "Massenabfertigung", nicht lange Überlegen, da ist alles das schönste, auch wenn man schon erwähnt hatte, dass man bestimmte Komponenten am Rad nicht haben möchte. Oder man wird ignoriert, wer weiß, was man dann erhält anschließend die "freundliche" Rechnung....

Letztlich kommt es drauf an, wie man sich in dem Geschäft aufgehoben fühlt (wenn ich unfreundlich empfangen werde, dann gehe ich auch...)
Dennoch entscheidet die Dringlichkeit und Notlage.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. August 2014)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Jetzt war ich ein paar Wochen in den Alpen und bin heute Vormittag erstmal wieder zur Halde Zschocher gefahren um eine heimische Abfahrt zu befahren.
> Aber irgendein destruktives Subjekt hat dort wieder gewütet.
> Oben am ersten kleinen Anlieger direkt nach der Betonplatte hat er die großen Steine direkt reingelegt. Beim Kicker danach die Steine rausgerissen. Am großen Anlieger wurden große Steine aus dem Baukörper gerissen und schön in die Ideallinie gelegt. War alles noch sehr frisch, ich konnte die Schuhabdrücke des Übeltäters in der feuchten Erde erkennen. Jetzt ist es erstmal wieder frei.
> 
> Ab wann kann man den Floßgraben eigentlich wieder befahren?


 
Offiziell ab 5.September, aber der Eisvögel hat sich vorhin nicht beschwert.


An der Halde war ja lange alles schön, erstaunlich dass die Kloppis jetzt schon wieder aktiv werden. Naja...schön dass du aufgeräumt hast. Mal sehen ob sich das auswächst. Der Stöckchenleger am Stöckchenlegerweg scheint verschwunden.....


----------



## AlexR (19. August 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Offiziell ab 5.September, aber der Eisvögel hat sich vorhin nicht beschwert.



Ist es sehr zugewachsen?


----------



## Xooldman (19. August 2014)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Jetzt war ich ein paar Wochen in den Alpen



Na du Glücklicher! Da kann man ja neidisch werden. Bei mir reicht es immer nur für einen Kurztripp.
Habe die Halde heute Abend befahren. Da war ja wieder alles in Ordnung. Danke fürs Wegräumen. Vielleicht waren die vorgefundenen Zerstörungen auch durch einen frustrierten Brombeersammler entstanden, der sich über die leergepflückzen Sträucher geärgert hat? Wie auch immer ...  cxfahrer hat es ja schon gesagt, Kloppis!


----------



## cxfahrer (20. August 2014)

AlexR schrieb:


> Ist es sehr zugewachsen?


 
Geht so, für im Dunkeln stört es. Mal freischneiden.

PS: Stöckchenleger hab ich jetzt mal von vorn bis hinter zur Schwarzen Brücke von tiefhängenden Zweigen befreit. Liegt noch ein kleiner Baum quer, hab ich allein nicht geschafft. Die Brennesseln können jetzt breitgefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (22. August 2014)

MERIDA_2014 schrieb:


> bezüglich der Reparaturen oder Durchsichten:
> Ich bin seit Jahren in Leipzig-Mockau im Zeirad Schulze (auch den Laden gibt es schon ewig), der hat sogar das "runtergekommene" Bike meiner Freundin hinbekommen - es fährt bis heute noch
> Es ist zwar ein kleineres Geschäft, aber ich bin dort gut beraten und wenn Reparaturen anfallen, dann werden die je nach Auftragslage, ordentlich und schnell abgearbeitet.
> Konnte mein Rad immer nach einer Stunde abholen, oder gar noch am selben Tag (bin aber auch ein oft gesehener Gast) - und alles zu humanen Preisen - klar: am liebsten würde man nichts ausgeben wollen, dennoch müssen dort ja auch Personal, etc. bezahlt werden)
> ...



Naja, wohn in der Nähe vom Zweirad Schulze....Find ist nen ziemlich merkwürdiger Laden, mein Rad würd ich da nich hinbringen (die Schaufenstergestaltung find ich auch nich grad toll, ziemlich viel 0815-Bikes und früher hab ich bei denen mal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht). Hab "meinen" Laden jetzt weit weit außerhalb von Leipzig gefunden. Dort bekommt man schon mal von jetz auf gleich ein Laufrad zentriert oder einen Schalthebel getauscht. Nettes Schwätzchen und zugucken in der Werkstatt incl.


----------



## MERIDA_2014 (22. August 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Naja, wohn in der Nähe vom Zweirad Schulze....Find ist nen ziemlich merkwürdiger Laden, mein Rad würd ich da nich hinbringen (die Schaufenstergestaltung find ich auch nich grad toll, ziemlich viel 0815-Bikes und früher hab ich bei denen mal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht). Hab "meinen" Laden jetzt weit weit außerhalb von Leipzig gefunden. Dort bekommt man schon mal von jetz auf gleich ein Laufrad zentriert oder einen Schalthebel getauscht. Nettes Schwätzchen und zugucken in der Werkstatt incl.[/QUOBTE]





Kenne ich vom Zweirad Schulze meinerseits, was deinen Laden anbelangt, auch mit zentieren, etc am selben Tag...
Klar, die SF-Gestaltung ist nicht wirklich die "Schönste" - Die beiden sind ja auch im Motorsport (Motorrad) sowie mit Rad bei Rennen aktiv, was nicht heißen soll, dass man das "schleifen" lassen muss.

Wie weit außerhalb von Leipzig hast Du denn Deinen Laden, wenn ich fragen darf?
- vielleicht fahre ich mal dort vorbei....

Was mich "etwas" annervt bei Zweirad Schulze ist, dass dort überall die UVP verwendet wird und nicht etwas günstiger verkauft wird - gerade als Stammkunde.
(Muss aber anmerken, dass ich nicht alles dort kaufe oder bestelle, da ich auch einige Teile weit aus günstiger erhalten kann)
Klar: die haben etwas andere Einkaufskonditionen, aber beziehen auch durch einen Großhändler.

Letztlich muss man immer zusehen, wo man sich am "besten" aufgehoben fühlt - das empfindet jeder anders.
Und was die Bikes anbelangt - je nachdem, was man eben sucht - aber die bestellen auch, was möglich ist [/QUOTE]


----------



## wildbiker (23. August 2014)

MERIDA_2014 schrieb:


> Kenne ich vom Zweirad Schulze meinerseits, was deinen Laden anbelangt, auch mit zentieren, etc am selben Tag...
> Klar, die SF-Gestaltung ist nicht wirklich die "Schönste" - Die beiden sind ja auch im Motorsport (Motorrad) sowie mit Rad bei Rennen aktiv, was nicht heißen soll, dass man das "schleifen" lassen muss.
> 
> Wie weit außerhalb von Leipzig hast Du denn Deinen Laden, wenn ich fragen darf?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

...um genau zu sein, sinds etwa 100 km von LE entfernt...  bin aber öfters in der Gegend da passt das schon...Kauf bei denen auch eher selten was, aber das wird sich mit geplanten neuem Bike ändern, der Werkstattservice stimmt einfach und fühl mich da gut aufgehoben. War bisher beim BDO, naja no comments...


----------



## MERIDA_2014 (23. August 2014)

@wildbiker :

ok, also 100 km sind dann doch etwas "weit" für mich, um mir was anzusehen - aber als tour wäre es kein problem 
Den BDO kenne ich auch.

Wenn du aber in der Nahe bist, ist es ja kein Problem dort vorbeizuschauen - und wenn Du letztlich dich dort gut aufgehoben fühlst - ist doch alles prima


----------



## Alpacca (23. August 2014)

Ich wechsel mal das Thema ;-)
Bei brauchbarem Wetter (lt. Vorhersage grenzwertig) werd ich morgen mal nach Rabenberg fahren. Platz für 1 Nase + 1Rad hab ich noch, wenn jemand spontan Maucke drauf hat.


----------



## gurkendoktor (5. September 2014)

wir koennen alle den eisvogel besuchen fahren 
http://www.leipzig.de/news/news/flo...-wird-nicht-ueber-den-5-september-hinaus-ver/


----------



## wurstzipfel (6. September 2014)

Ich war vorhin kurz auf'm Trashmount. 
Hat wohl oben am Start jemand Party gemacht, und alles inkl.4 Kästen leere Bierflaschen,jede Menge lose Flaschen und Müll liegengelassen. 
Nicht cool ....
Ist auch ne Menge Geld  die da liegt .
Warum lässt man alles so zurück? 
Dreck...weine


----------



## beutelfuchs (7. September 2014)

Das ist dann ja noch gut gelaufen. In der Regel wird es zu Scherben zerklopft und weitraeumig in die Grassnarbe vermischt. Aber wenn es jetzt noch da steht, versteht das der naechste Schwachkopf sicher als Einladung


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (11. September 2014)

hallöse... weiss jemand ob es dieses jahr wieder das trashmountain rennen gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (11. September 2014)

Wenn sie da oben weiter so machen mit Sicherheit nicht !


----------



## bikepunx (17. September 2014)

soll eigentlich rennen sein is aber noch nich klar
wann


----------



## bikepunx (17. September 2014)

achja und das zeug was da rum lag is übrigens nicht von uns .nur mal so nebenbei


----------



## wurstzipfel (18. September 2014)

Das hätte mich auch sehr gewundert !!!


----------



## bikepunx (18. September 2014)

war heut mal wieder oben ,die wildschweine ham wiedermal ganze arbeit geleistet :/ achja sonntag isn dualcross rennen in stahmel aufm RIDE -LE gelände .wer bock hat kommt vorbei is nur aus spass un freude am fahrn


----------



## Svennek0910 (19. September 2014)

bikepunx schrieb:


> achja sonntag isn dualcross rennen in stahmel aufm RIDE -LE gelände .wer bock hat kommt vorbei is nur aus spass un freude am fahrn



Gibt es da irgendwie eine Info-Seite zu dem Thema?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. September 2014)

Am Trash Mountain wird gerade gebuddelt. Sieht recht gut aus.


----------



## bikepunx (21. September 2014)

rennen wurde verschoben gibt ne facebook veranstaltungs seite falls wer interesse hat.achja hab mir jetzn cc hardtail zugelegt und suche trails in und um leipzig .könnt mir sicher weiterhelfen


----------



## Deleted 58680 (21. September 2014)

bikepunx schrieb:


> achja hab mir jetzn cc hardtail zugelegt und suche trails in und um leipzig .könnt mir sicher weiterhelfen


Da schliesse ich mich doch glatt an! (kenne leider auch nichts)


----------



## feliks (21. September 2014)

Man Jungs. Dienstags am BDO ist ne Runde. 18:00. Mit Licht wie jede zweite Seite beschrieben


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (21. September 2014)

bikepunx schrieb:


> rennen wurde verschoben gibt ne facebook veranstaltungs seite falls wer interesse hat.achja hab mir jetzn cc hardtail zugelegt und suche trails in und um leipzig .könnt mir sicher weiterhelfen



welche facebookseite??


----------



## bikepunx (22. September 2014)

hey feliks bin leider immer bis 19 uhr arbeetn


----------



## bikepunx (22. September 2014)

NoWay78_UMF schrieb:


> welche facebookseite??


https://www.facebook.com/events/756864301019562/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming


----------



## cxfahrer (22. September 2014)

bikepunx schrieb:


> rennen wurde verschoben gibt ne facebook veranstaltungs seite falls wer interesse hat.achja hab mir jetzn cc hardtail zugelegt und suche trails in und um leipzig .könnt mir sicher weiterhelfen


 
Hier im Fred sind einige Tracks von bdo runden.
Stichworte für einige kleine Trails :
- Kulki Westseite, hin über Schönauer Lache Halde
- Bienitz, Sternburg Park, Auwald zwischen Müllberg und Schlobachs Hof
- Fockeberg, Conne Island - Kraftwerk - AGRA - Neue Harth
- Gayways, Stöckchenlegerweg und Flossgraben Nähe Wildpark, Mini Dirtstrecke
- Halde Zschocher, bis Bistumshöhe entlang der Elster
- MiMo über Thekla Partheradweg, mit Statitz
- Lindentaler Wäldchen über Bismarckturm 

Das sind die üblichen 4,5 BDO Runden.


----------



## bikepunx (22. September 2014)

okay danke


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. September 2014)

Ist jemand am Samstag Nachmittag so ab 15.30 oder am Sonntag den ganzen Tag in,oder um LE unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepunx (30. September 2014)

wir fahrn donnerstag bis sonntag in pod smrkem rum ^^


----------



## wurstzipfel (30. September 2014)

wir fahren nächsten Mittwoch bis Freitag nach Rabenberg


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. Oktober 2014)

Breitenbrunn war ein voller Erfolg !
Hatten Super Wetter und die Trails sind Top ,alles in allem Super.
Nächstes Jahr noch mal ...


----------



## beutelfuchs (12. Oktober 2014)

Passt, aber smrkem find ich lustiger


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. Oktober 2014)

Aber Smrkem ist noch ein bisschen weiter !


----------



## Xooldman (12. Oktober 2014)

Waren gestern in Rabenberg... Sehr schön!


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. Oktober 2014)

Rabenberg ist OK,und man ist auch relativ schnell da.
Die Trails machen Spass,sind aber auch seeehr Anstrengend


----------



## wrangler89 (12. Oktober 2014)

Fahren am 21. nochmal hin. Noch jemand Bock...?


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. Oktober 2014)

Muss leider Arbeiten, aber wollen 2015 mal für ein paar Tage hin,Steffen kommt evtl.auch mit.
Wären wir mal wieder ein richtiger Pulk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (12. Oktober 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Rabenberg ist OK,und man ist auch relativ schnell da.
> Die Trails machen Spass,sind aber auch seeehr Anstrengend



Nun ja, kommt ja immer drauf an wie schnell man sich bewegt. Kann man ja auch ruhig angehen. Ich find manche Abfahrten ein bissel zu kurz. Vielleicht noch ein paar mehr künstliche Hindernisse... Aber alles in allem find ich es schon super.


----------



## wrangler89 (12. Oktober 2014)

@wurstzipfel:
Das wär ´ne Maßnahme, aber nur in der schulfreien Zeit machbar... Mein "Chef" muß ja mit^^


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. Oktober 2014)

Denke das sollten wir unter Absprache mit Steffen hinkriegen.
Kannst ja schon mal vor fühlen was Termine angeht.


----------



## wrangler89 (12. Oktober 2014)

1 ist fix- Woche nach Ostern... the same procedure as every year


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. Oktober 2014)

Merke ich mir vor,und wann genau ?


----------



## wrangler89 (12. Oktober 2014)

egal, hab Di- Fr Urlaub (beantragt). Sind aber Ferien und ich der Einzige mit Schulpflichtigen Knipsen. Wobei das ja bei uns nix zu bedeuten hat...
Und ich poch auf meinen Osterurlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der12te (12. Oktober 2014)

sehr interessant...


----------



## Frodijak (19. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Oktober 2014)

Ja,wenn auch die Motivation bei Regen stark nachlässt.


----------



## Frodijak (19. Oktober 2014)

...


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Oktober 2014)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Aktuell ist ja prächtiges Wetter


 
Bis um 20:00 Uhr laut Prognose....


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

bin auch mal wieder hier. Habe mich kürzlich von meiner nervigen zeitlastigen Arbeit getrennt und gehe nun beruflich neue Wege. Das heißt auch, dass wieder mehr Zeit zum Biken da ist, was nun auch wieder ausgenutzt wird. 

Um unserem mittlerweile gestandenen Hobby eine Plattform zu geben, habe ich mal eine Seite angelegt, mit deren Hilfe sich MTB Fans finden können. Vielleicht gefällt's ja dem Einen oder Anderen.

http://mtble.jimdo.com/



 

Grüße und Kette rechts!

Denis


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2014)

Hey Denis, nette Seite - viel Spass morgen an Kriebstein!


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Wilhelm! Schön, dass es dich auch noch hier gibt! Ist ja schon wieder eine halbe Ewigkeit her seit Pod Smrkem... Danke dir!

Was macht Ihr das Wochenende?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2014)

Kuchen backen...


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (25. Oktober 2014)

Kuchen backen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (26. Oktober 2014)

Hat zufaellig wer 'ne sram gxp Kurbelschraube kurzfristig zu viel?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2014)

Nö.

Aus dem Wegezustandsbericht:
- Stöckchenleger a+b+c geht mit Tempo gut, man gleitet flüssig durch (Matsch)
- Neue Harth Fichtenschonung liegt immer noch alles quer
- das Flutbett ist geflutet
- Halde Zschocher ist freigeschnitten vom Amt, und eine fragwürdige Holzkonstruktion ist entstanden auf Abfahrt 1
- Kulki Kuhle wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt, Kids schaufeln im Schlammloch


----------



## BigVolker (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe noch eine momentan ungenutzte Truvativ Kurbel rumliegen und könnte sie dir Schraube daraus extrahieren. Allerdings klappt es heute nicht mehr.


----------



## beutelfuchs (26. Oktober 2014)

Trotzdem danke Volker. Werd mein Glück morgen im Stadtler versuchen und Dienstag sollte eine im Briefkasten landen.


----------



## wrangler89 (1. November 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,
hat jemand zufällig für meinen Junior eine VR- Nabe über? 36Loch, 110/ 20mm, 6-Loch.
Bei seiner hat sich ein Lager auf der Achse festgefressen, zzgl. noch ein Plattfuß...
Ich werd die Achse wohl nicht zerstörungsfrei rausbekommen.
Nicht für lau...


----------



## Xooldman (2. November 2014)

Gibt es in Leipzig jemanden, der für einen Rock Shox Dämpferservice in Frage kommt? Wäre mir lieber als das Ding durch die Gegend zu schicken. Mein Vivid Air braucht dringend eine Rundumbetreuung. Keucht und ächzt...


----------



## wildbiker (2. November 2014)

BDO machts... Ich bring da aber nix mehr hin, dafür haben die mit meinem bike zuviel Mist gebaut. Soll aber jeder selbst entscheiden ob er sein Rad dort hinbringt.


----------



## Xooldman (2. November 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> BDO machts... Ich bring da aber nix mehr hin, dafür haben die mit meinem bike zuviel Mist gebaut. Soll aber jeder selbst entscheiden ob er sein Rad dort hinbringt.


Klingt jetzt nicht nach einer Empfehlung.. da würd ich wohl doch lieber den Postweg nutzen.


----------



## leler (2. November 2014)

Bei Stein Bikes bin ich sicher, dass die das hinbekommen. Ist aber 1h Autobahn bis Chemnitz...
Fahrrad Preisser vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (2. November 2014)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Klingt jetzt nicht nach einer Empfehlung.. da würd ich wohl doch lieber den Postweg nutzen.



Hab meine Forke damals zu Sportimport geschickt. Sportimport hatte die allerdings fälschlicherweise zu dem Händler (Hamburg) geschickt, bei dem ich die gekauft hab, statt zu mir zu schicken.... Haben die aber gemerkt und innerhalb von ner Woche hatte ich die trotzem wieder.

Achja, ich kann die hier noch empfehlen: http://www.bergmann-bikeout.de/dämpferklinik.html ;-)


----------



## dermute (3. November 2014)

Grupetto bietet auch Rock Shox Service an: http://www.grupetto.de/grupetto-leipzig.html
Hatte da mal gefragt, glaub es waren 30€ fürn Dämpfer und 60€ für die Gabel. Nett sind sie dort auf jeden Fall, über mehr als Beratung kann ich aber nicht berichten.


----------



## Alpacca (9. November 2014)

Moinsen, ich wohne nun schon lange genug hier um mich im hiesigen Bikerevier nachwievor schlechtenst auszukennen. Jedenfalls steht bei mir jetzt ein Downhiller in der Radgarage und ich wollte mal fragen, wo ich den hier am Ort am Besten einrollen kann.


----------



## beutelfuchs (9. November 2014)

Bikerevier 

https://www.google.de/maps/@51.3615431,12.3279089,135m/data=!3m1!1e3

Das naechstweitere waere dann wohl Rochlitz gefolgt von Thale.


----------



## Alpacca (9. November 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Bikerevier


Nicht gleich weinen. So isses eben. ;-)

Finde ich als Ahnungsloser den Track/Trail (was auch immer mich dort erwartet) in Möckern?

Thale ist ein Begriff. Rochlitz nicht. Als ich mit dem RR unterwegs war, hab ich in Königsfeld (bei RL) eine Strecke im Wald gesehen. Sah vom Straßenrand aus wie Pumptrack. Mit den Hightoes hatte ich da aber keine Lust reinzustacksen. Ist das gemeint oder was anderes?

Vielen Dank jedenfalls!


----------



## beutelfuchs (9. November 2014)

Alpacca schrieb:


> Finde ich als Ahnungsloser den Track/Trail (was auch immer mich dort erwartet) in Möckern?



Es ist die einzige "Erhebung" im Umkreis und die Zahl der Wege rauf und runter sehr ueberschaubar. Im zweifel den dort uebenden Kids nach.



Alpacca schrieb:


> Rochlitz nicht. Als ich mit dem RR unterwegs war, hab ich in Königsfeld (bei RL) eine Strecke im Wald gesehen. Sah vom Straßenrand aus wie Pumptrack. Mit den Hightoes hatte ich da aber keine Lust reinzustacksen. Ist das gemeint oder was anderes?



http://www.openstreetmap.de/karte.html?zoom=18&lat=51.02452&lon=12.7718&layers=000BTT

Ist ganz lustig mit Spruengen. Aber Fahrezeit von L ist ~1h, in der Zeit bist du auch fast in Thale und hast den Lift.,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (9. November 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nö.p
> 
> Aus dem Wegezustandsbericht:
> - Stöckchenleger a+b+c geht mit Tempo gut, man gleitet flüssig durch (Matsch)
> ...



Ah... jetzt kann ich mir was unter fragwürdiger Holzkonstruktion vorstellen. War heute etwas perplex, als das Teil vor mir auftauchte. Fand den kleinen Hopser vorher immer ganz schön. Naja, die Jugend braucht wohl etwas mehr Flugzeit. Aber stabil ist anders. Just saying...


----------



## Alpacca (9. November 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ist ganz lustig mit Spruengen. Aber Fahrezeit von L ist ~1h, in der Zeit bist du auch fast in Thale und hast den Lift.,



Ist richtig. Aber schwierig in der off-season. ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2014)

Wie seit wann ist da Winterpause in Thale? 
Fahr nach Bozen, am Kohlern ist auch fast immer auf. 
Müllberg und Rochlitzberg ist halt viel Schieben...


----------



## Alpacca (10. November 2014)

Naja ohne den Lift ists in Thale ja auch blöd: http://www.seilbahnen-thale.de/attraktionen/sessellift/fahrzeiten.html#&panel2-1


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (13. November 2014)

hallöse.... wie siehts zur zeit streckenbedingungstechnisch am trashmountain aus? wollte am we mit meinem sohn dort mal wieder ne runde drehn..

gruss aus der schweiz


----------



## wurstzipfel (13. November 2014)

S is feucht 
Aber fahrbar


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (13. November 2014)

ok danke....na dann hoffen wir mal auf besser wetter am we.


----------



## BigVolker (15. November 2014)

Cannondale Prophet mit Lefty in Gohlis gestohlen!



BigVolker schrieb:


> Cannondale Prophet gestohlen:
> mir wurde zwischen dem 14. und 15. November mein C'dale in Leipzig Gohlis aus dem Keller gestohlen.
> Leider habe ich noch keine Fotos vom Rad gemacht, deshalb kommt hier die Auflistung der Teile.
> 
> ...


----------



## dkc-live (18. November 2014)

Ich war heut allein. Ihr Schönwetterfahrer! Bin dann ne schnelle Runde um den Cossi gefahren.


----------



## dkc-live (20. November 2014)

Und wieder alleine. Gibt es neue Treffpunkte und Zeiten? Oder sind alle Leipziger weich geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (20. November 2014)

Viele arbeiten und der Rest krank


----------



## cxfahrer (21. November 2014)

weich. 
.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (2. Dezember 2014)

SO, ....rest des Dezembers Urlaub....

Nun mehr um den 8 Wochen alten, zuckersuessen Nachwuchs gekuemmert,
um meine Kondi und die mind. 6 Kilos zu viel. 

Fahre ab jetzt mal 4-5-6 Tage/ Woche -im hellen (!)- ab Mittag +/- ein wenig mit meinem Hardtail in der LE Gegend rum...
Mache so 2 h +/- Touren.... je nach "Familienlage"  
Mein Puls bewegt sich dabei so um die 140-170 und nicht um die 160 - 190.... nur so zur "Intensitaets-Skala"

Kommt wer mit...hat wer Zeit....?

Beste Daddy Gruesse,

der Mic


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (2. Dezember 2014)

Am Donnerstag Vormittag oder Mittag gibts einen Ausflug Richtung Kees'schen Park, dort bisschen rumspielen, was essen und zurück. Treffpunkt Fockeberg. Der Puls geht nicht über 140 
Verabredung wird morgen getroffen. Soll ich Bescheid geben?


----------



## schnitzeljagt (3. Dezember 2014)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag Vormittag oder Mittag gibts einen Ausflug Richtung Kees'schen Park, dort bisschen rumspielen, was essen und zurück. Treffpunkt Fockeberg. Der Puls geht nicht über 140
> Verabredung wird morgen getroffen. Soll ich Bescheid geben?




Waer ich dabei....

Der Mic


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (3. Dezember 2014)

So, es ist vollbracht. 1000 SMS später: Treffpunkt Fockeberg. Der letzte der Vormittagszeithaber kommt 10:15 Uhr unten am Eingang an und dann geht es los. Ich werde bisschen früher da sein und paar mal hoch und runter fahren, weil die Runde sonst arg kurz wird. Also spätestens 10:15 unten...


----------



## schnitzeljagt (3. Dezember 2014)

Right, 10 Uhr +/- bin ich da....

Gruesschen

Der Mic


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (4. Dezember 2014)

Hi Mic,
ich hoffe, du schaust hier noch mal rein. Bei Regen und den Temperaturen will niemand durch den Schlamm ackern...
Sorry


----------



## schnitzeljagt (4. Dezember 2014)

Ouh, schade.... haette man ja auf den Wegen bleiben koennen und trotzdem fahren  

Bis zum nechsten Versuch  

Da tauschen wir dann auch am besten auch die Funk- Nummern aus....

Gruesse

Der Mic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzeljagt (8. Dezember 2014)

Sonne... raus.... heute.... 13:30/ 14 Uhr..... Fockeberg!?

Gruesse

Der Mic


----------



## feliks (8. Dezember 2014)

Ajo. Fockeberg


----------



## schnitzeljagt (8. Dezember 2014)

13:45 stehe ichma oben...  
Dann runner und Richtung Cossi... so einmal rum und son bisschen her und hin.... 1,5 bis 2 h

Gruesse... Der Mic


----------



## Xooldman (23. Dezember 2014)

Die Rampe Halde Zschocher an der allgemein bekannten Abfahrt ist ja wieder weg.... ich fand sie schon fast gut am Ende. Ist wahrscheinlich mal zusammengeklappt. Stabil erschien die ja nicht. Da fehlte eine Diagonale... sagt der Statiker.

Wenig los hier im Forum... was'n los?


----------



## wurstzipfel (23. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest !!!


----------



## schnitzeljagt (23. Dezember 2014)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Die Rampe Halde Zschocher an der allgemein bekannten Abfahrt ist ja wieder weg.... ich fand sie schon fast gut am Ende. Ist wahrscheinlich mal zusammengeklappt. Stabil erschien die ja nicht. Da fehlte eine Diagonale... sagt der Statiker.
> 
> Wenig los hier im Forum... was'n los?




Weihnachten....?	   

Gruesschen

Der Mic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzeljagt (23. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten uns so.....

Wir sind dann mal im Elbsandsteingebirge....   

Gruesse

Der Mic


----------



## wrangler89 (23. Dezember 2014)

Jo, auch von mir- frohes Fest!


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2014)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Die Rampe Halde Zschocher an der allgemein bekannten Abfahrt ist ja wieder weg.... ich fand sie schon fast gut am Ende. Ist wahrscheinlich mal zusammengeklappt. Stabil erschien die ja nicht. Da fehlte eine Diagonale... sagt der Statiker.
> 
> Wenig los hier im Forum... was'n los?



Wozu schreiben, lieber Radeln. Bist du die Holzrampe mal runter?

Vielleicht passt das Wetter ja nach Weihnachten oder an Neujahr für ne gemeinsame Runde.


----------



## Xooldman (23. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt... Würde auch gern ne Runde drehen... Bin derzeit auf Familienurlaub. Ab 04.01. wieder einsatzfähig. Muss dann aber sicher den Dämpfer mehr aufpumpen nach dem ganzen Feiertagsessen. Angebot zur gemeinsamen Runde nehme ich dann gerne an. 

Und ja, bin ein paar Mal über die Rampe drübergerollt.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (1. Januar 2015)

Ich tät ne Runde radfahen wollen. Habe nur keine Lust auf Schlammschlacht bei Regen. Bin für kurzfristige Anrufe zu haben...


----------



## Frodijak (3. Januar 2015)

...


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo und alles Gute noch für 2015.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Firma oder Privatperson in Leipzig und näherer Umgebung, die an meinem Kona Stahlrahmen einige gelötete Zuganschläge entfernt, anschließend dafür 5 Hüllenführungen an anderer Stelle wieder anlötet und im Idealfall den Rahmen dann noch neu pulvern lässt. Kennt jemand einen Rahmenbauer in unserer Gegend, bevor ich den Rahmen durchs ganze Land schicken muss?

Danke.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2015)

Hast du Sören mal gefragt?

http://unique-bicycles.de/?page_id=11


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (9. Januar 2015)

Danke, da frage ich gleich mal an.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (9. Januar 2015)

[THM]ThomasS schrieb:


> Hallo und alles Gute noch für 2015.
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Firma oder Privatperson in Leipzig und näherer Umgebung, die an meinem Kona Stahlrahmen einige gelötete Zuganschläge entfernt, anschließend dafür 5 Hüllenführungen an anderer Stelle wieder anlötet und im Idealfall den Rahmen dann noch neu pulvern lässt. Kennt jemand einen Rahmenbauer in unserer Gegend, bevor ich den Rahmen durchs ganze Land schicken muss?
> 
> Danke.



Im Rückenwind machen sie auch solche Arbeiten. Würdest du bitte mal ungefähre Preisangebote posten, wenn du dich informiert ist. Ich wollte auch noch 2 Anschläge wegdremeln. Wenn es bezahlbar ist, darf das gern jemand tun, der das nicht in der Wohnung machen muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [THM]ThomasS (9. Januar 2015)

Danke dir, dort frage ich auch nach. Ich melde mich dann per PN/Unterhaltung, wenn ich was Konkretes habe.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. Januar 2015)

Wer das nächste Mal in die MiMo fährt, sollte eine kleine Schaufel mitnehmen und Umfahrungen anlegen. Liegen mehrer, teilweise große Bäume quer. Eine Verlegung des Weges finde ich mal interessanter als ewig sägen. Bisschen habe ich schon gemacht aber ohne Schaufel dann die Lust verloren...


----------



## wildbiker (10. Januar 2015)

Wieso sägen?...paar äste ranlegen und Erde anschaufeln..drüberfahrn...







Allerdings am statitzteich lag rechtsrum auch einiges dickes Gestrüpp quer...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (11. Januar 2015)

Warst du gestern wirklich dort? Ich stelle mich bei Baumstämmen nicht an, aber 2 m hohes Geäst und Stämme sind mir doch zu viel. Übliche Einfahrt von der Portitzer Seite/ Grundstraße, an der ersten Tümpel vorbei und dann nach ca. 200m...


----------



## wildbiker (11. Januar 2015)

Nee, war da schon zu Neujahr...Man könnte auch den breiten Weg oben lang fahren...unten, ist ziemlich matschiger, rutschiger und teilw. verwurzelter Teichpfad. Mit Laub bedeckt, das man teilw. gar nicht sieht was unterm Laub ist. Da wo der Weg aufhört binsch umgedreht, weil mit Geäst/Gestrüpp übern Weg lag 
Google-Satellit-Ausschnitt mal anbei...


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand morgen vor / mittag lust irgendwie auf eine kleine gemütliche" wo auch immer hin " Runde ?


----------



## beutelfuchs (15. Januar 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Liegen mehrer, teilweise große Bäume quer.


Hat jemand eine Motorsaege und Lust auf einen gemeinsamen Einsatz? 

Der Stamm hier
https://www.google.de/maps/@51.389951,12.4685653,19z
nervt mich mit Abstand am meissten.


----------



## Xooldman (17. Januar 2015)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf ne entspannte Runde? Soll ja zumindest nicht regnen....


----------



## schnitzeljagt (25. Januar 2015)

So, gleich ne spontane Altherrenrunde zum Luftschnappen mit kleinem Puls....

Kommt wer mit?

Gruesschen

Der Mic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo...
Weiss jemand wie so der streckenzustand am trashmountain is. 

Gruss


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2015)

Neue Harth :/


----------



## beyerKC (28. Februar 2015)

Wann ist mal wieder was geplannt


----------



## wildbiker (28. Februar 2015)

Alle noch im Winterschlaf?!


----------



## morph027 (28. Februar 2015)

Jein...nur liest hier kaum noch einer mit...


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2015)

morph027 schrieb:


> Jein...nur liest hier kaum noch einer mit...


 
Das glaub ich eher nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigVolker (28. Februar 2015)

Hei giddet neist su lesn.


----------



## BigVolker (28. Februar 2015)

Kennt jemand einen 'amtlichen' Lackierbetrieb in Leipzig? Ich möchte einen Rahmen nacharbeiten und einen anderen teilweise neu lackieren. Bräuchte da nur die dem Original möglichst nahe kommenden Farben.


----------



## beyerKC (1. März 2015)

Also ich kenn da ein shop in beucha der mischt dir alles zusammen an farben der macht sogar sprühdosen und hat so alles was du zum lackieren brauchst


----------



## wrangler89 (1. März 2015)

BigVolker schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen 'amtlichen' Lackierbetrieb in Leipzig? Ich möchte einen Rahmen nacharbeiten und einen anderen teilweise neu lackieren. Bräuchte da nur die dem Original möglichst nahe kommenden Farben.


-Autolack Pilz- in der Dortmunder Str. Der hats drauf!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (1. März 2015)

Ich les auch noch mit und habe immer grundsätzliches Interesse am Radfahren. 
Bin nur seit Mitte Januar dauererkältet...


----------



## morph027 (1. März 2015)

Dann mal gute Besserung!

Ich tu mich zur Zeit größtenteils mit der Stadtschlampe aus


----------



## schnitzeljagt (1. März 2015)

Ich fahr ja immer am We / einmal die Woche... Aber kein "Hardcore" ... vielleicht kommt deshalb keiner mit...!?  

Gruesse

Der Mic


----------



## wildbiker (2. März 2015)

Kann auch nur am WE fahren...und hier sowieso kein Hardcore....schickes Argon ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2015)

Wer's noch nicht mitbekommen hat, der Flossgraben ist seit gestern wieder gesperrt. 
Heut der Patroullie ausgewichen. 

Ist grad auch sehr schlammig, kann man drauf verzichten. Zu Hardcore....


----------



## Frodijak (2. März 2015)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (2. März 2015)

Ich war heute mal in der Mimo. Hab mal ne Umfahrung im mittleren Bereich, wo der große Baum lag, her gerichtet. Einfach den gelegten Ästchen nach fahren..


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. März 2015)

In der alten Mimo ?
Da gibt's doch schon ewig nur noch die Startrampe ?


----------



## feliks (2. März 2015)

Nee, die BDO-Mimo Runde für unter der Woche mal.


----------



## wildbiker (2. März 2015)

feliks schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal in der Mimo. Hab mal ne Umfahrung im mittleren Bereich, wo der große Baum lag, her gerichtet. Einfach den gelegten Ästchen nach fahren..



Den Baum hier? Bn da letztens mit gesamten Rad durchgekrabbelt...


----------



## feliks (2. März 2015)

Genau der. Da is jetz was ausgeschildert. Zweimal durch kriechen war mir schon zu viel


----------



## morph027 (3. März 2015)

Rechts rum den Schlenker? Hab ich mit Torben auch schon so gesehen...einfacher als die Bäumer da weg zu schleppen....


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2015)

Der Schlenker ist top! Muss man nur noch fest fahren.


----------



## IRONMANq (9. März 2015)

Hallo, (und Grüße aus dem schönen Frankenland)
ist etwas offtopic, ich hoffe hier aber einen netten Radfreund zu finden der einem verzweifelten Forumsmitglied helfen kann.

Folgende Sache:
ich habe ein echtes "Schnäppchen" in einem Großen Online Auktionshaus gemacht. Geld Bezahlt per Vorkasse (Ja, ich weiß, wie dooof!!! war irgendwie geblendet )
Nun seit knapp 3 Wochen keine Reaktion auf Mails...
Ich hab nur eine Adresse in Leipzig und mich würde Interessieren ob zu der Adresse der Name des (ich sag mal offensichtlich) Betrüger passt.

Also zunächst nur: Steht am Klingelschild der richtige Name oder war alles gelogen.
Die Info brauch ich damit ich weiß ob sich ein Weg zum Anwalt überhaupt lohnt oder ob gleich die Polizei ran muss.

und ganz Offtopic isses nicht: Artikel war ein Garmin Bike Navi 
Bitte natürlich alles weitere nur per Privater Nachricht!

Viele Grüße


----------



## cxfahrer (9. März 2015)

Gib dochmal die PLZ oder Strasse , Leipzig ist recht groß. So meldet sich doch keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (9. März 2015)

Bin i.d. R täglich mitm Bike in LE unterwegs... Kann mal vorbeischauen. Daten bitte per PN, dann checken wir das mal...


----------



## Frodijak (9. März 2015)

...


----------



## dermute (9. März 2015)

Naja kann mittlerweile auch saniert sein, die Bilder bei Street View sind ja nun nicht mehr aktuell 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IRONMANq (10. März 2015)

@cxfahrer :
ich bin nicht sicher ob ich die Daten öffentlich posten darf, will keine Hexenjagt, nur mein Geld :-(
Aber glaub mir, am liebsten würd ich die Daten öffentlich an Jeden Baum hängen!

Un dich bin übrigens überwältigt über die Hilfsbereitschaft die ich bisher von euch bekommen habe!


----------



## morph027 (10. März 2015)

Schreibs mir ruhig auch mal per PM, ich fahr auch jeden Tag..vielleicht liegts ja auf dem Weg...


----------



## IRONMANq (10. März 2015)

@morph027 , danke ! passt aber schon. Es hat sich schon ein sehr ettes Forumsmitglied bereit erklährt mal nachzuforschen

Thx an alle! Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzeljagt (10. März 2015)

IRONMANq schrieb:


> @morph027 , danke ! passt aber schon. Es hat sich schon ein sehr ettes Forumsmitglied bereit erklährt mal nachzuforschen
> 
> Thx an alle! Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!




Gib doch mal Info was es dann ergeben hat und ob Du Deine Kohle wiedergesehen hast.....

Gruesse

Der Mic


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. März 2015)

Ich wurde letztens auch abgezogen,aber hier über den Bikemarkt.
Hatte ein Neues Lefty Vorderrad,und einen neuen passenden Felgenring.
Der Typ wollte es unbedingt "heute" noch versendet haben.
Hab ihm angeboten,wenn er mir einen Screenshot der Überweisung mailt,kann ich das machen.
Am Ende fälschte er einen Screenshot.
Als ich das mitbekommen habe,hatte ich das Paket dummerweise schon zur Post gebracht.
Ich bin auf Dummfang gegangen,und hab ihn angeschrieben, und gemeint,der Screenshot sieht aus wie selber gemacht, und er sollte mir doch eine Kopie seines Personalausweises schicken,sonst würde ich erst nach Geldeingang versenden.
Das tat er auch sofort ...Via whattsapp.
Ich hab ihn dann noch mehrfach angeschrieben, wo mein Geld bleibt,aber es kam nur noch eine,ich solle doch mal vorbeikommen, dann würde ich noch eine auf's maul kriegen ...
Schade das Frankfurt so weit weg ist ;-(
Seit dem keinen Kontakt mehr
Sollte mal jemand in Frankfurt sein,würde ich ihm gerne mal die Adresse geben,um zu schauen,obs den überhaupt gibt.
Die Polizei hat den Fall nun nach knapp 2 1/2 Monaten nach FF abgegeben.
Schei..e
Passiert mir auch nie wieder,obwohl es bisher immer super geklappt hatte, wenn es jemand eilig hatte,mit Screenshots.
So what ...
Also auch hier Vorsicht !!!
Thomas rückt mit den Daten von dem Assi nicht raus ???
Muss sich ja hier auch offiziell anmelden, und auch eine email angeben,aber er gibt sie halt nicht raus ???
Sinnlos ....
In meiner Galerie lade ich mal seinen Perso hoch !!!
Das ist sein User name
http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/326096


----------



## Wayne_ (10. März 2015)

Was willst du mit der E-Mail, wenn du die vermeintlichen Persodaten hast? Lass doch die Polizei prüfen, ob es den Kerl wirklich gibt oder ob der Perso möglicherweise aus einem Diebstahl stammt.
Sorry, aber Pappenfrank und Null Bewertungen oder Aktivität im Forum? Da bist du teils auch selber Schuld.


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. März 2015)

Ja,das war echt total dumm von mir !


----------



## der12te (11. März 2015)

Hallo,
kann mir hier jemand nen kompetenten Pulverbeschichter und nen guten Eloxierer in Leipzig oder Umgebung nennen?
Danke vorher schon!


----------



## wrangler89 (11. März 2015)

Zonenschein in Halle. Die entlacken auch... chemisch


----------



## Frodijak (11. März 2015)

...


----------



## cxfahrer (12. März 2015)

Naja, den mõglichen Ärger im Verhältnis zum möglichen Spaß? 
Der Schlamm war letztens am Stöckchenleger sehr eklig. Am Floßgraben wird es ebenso sein, also eher spaßfrei. 

Wenn man sieht, wie die Piepmatzen alle zur Zeit unterwegs sind, muss ich da nun grad auch nicht lang.


----------



## Frodijak (12. März 2015)

...


----------



## Enginejunk (15. März 2015)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Zonenschein in Halle. Die entlacken auch... chemisch



macht das zonenschein wirklich noch? 
einfach den shop anschreiben reicht ja, oder? 

bei denen bin ich mir wenigstens sich er das es kein murks wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (15. März 2015)

Hi, 
ja, sowas machen die noch. Anschreiben, anrufen, kein Problem. Super Kontakt.


----------



## Bastard568 (15. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
bin ein ehemaliger Biker aus Gohlis.
Mir wurde vorgestern mein Rad gestohlen (war nur eine Nacht im Keller gelagert!!).
Vielleicht sieht ja jemand das Bike bzw. bekommt die Teile angeboten ...


----------



## der12te (15. März 2015)

... mein Beileid!


----------



## Bastard568 (15. März 2015)

Danke. Echt ärgerlich


----------



## beat82 (17. März 2015)

Ich bin gestern den inneren grünen Ring in Leipzig abgefahren. 
Größtenteils sehr pittoreske Gegenden und super Konditionstraining.

Auch wenn die Ausschilderung vor Ort recht ungenügend und das Streckenprofil eher nicht auf MTBikes zugeschnitten ist. http://www.bikemap.net/de/official/13319-innerer-gruner-ring/

Von Zonenschein habe ich nur gutes gehört. Faire Preise beim Schweißen und Pulverbeschichten.
Super Kontakt. http://www.zonenschein.de/support.html

Ride On!


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (24. März 2015)

Hallöse..
Weiss jemand wie es am Trashmountain so streckenzustandsmässig aussieht? wollte am we mit meinem junior bei entsprechendem wetter mal wieder ne runde drehn?


----------



## beutelfuchs (25. März 2015)

Nach einer langen Matschphase inzwischen super und stets gut besucht.


----------



## Bastard568 (27. März 2015)

wo ist das ? trashmountain ?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2015)

Bastard568 schrieb:


> wo ist das ? trashmountain ?


*51.361002, 12.328648*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (27. März 2015)

am Heuweg?


----------



## bikepunx (27. März 2015)

also ich war gestern und strecke is top


----------



## Bastard568 (27. März 2015)

klasse danke schau ich mir an.
Fährt jemand beim Heavy 24 mit dieses Jahr ?


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (27. März 2015)

freude herrscht.... bin da morgen mit meinem junior dort.


----------



## bikepunx (31. März 2015)

jo hab euch gesehn war mim young talent da hatte meine schaltrolle verlorn


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (31. März 2015)

hey...da weiss wieder wer du bist..
hattest ja leider nur ein kurzes gastspiel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (4. April 2015)

Vlt. kennt einer jemanden der sowas vermisst? Habe ihn mal angeschrieben, der hat null Plan von dem Bike und es ist wohl auch für nen Kumpel eingestellt!Ach ja, Papiere natürlich bei Umzug verloren gegangen!!! 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/ein-tolles-cube-carbon!!!!!/305800856-217-4236


----------



## beyerKC (6. April 2015)

Ganz schön merkwürdig


----------



## Bastard568 (6. April 2015)

Auch die Beschreibung...


----------



## wurstzipfel (6. April 2015)

100% geklaut,auf der anderen Seite,ist er aber schon lange als Verkäufer bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen ???


----------



## Xooldman (6. April 2015)

Ein tolles Cube welches ein Cannondale ist? Ja also verdächtiger geht es kaum noch... Aber kann man wirklich so dämlich sein? 

Andere Frage: hat irgendjemand in nächster Zeit mal auf Rabenberg Lust? Im Moment braucht man dort ja noch eher Ski, aber es kann ja nur besser werden.


----------



## Bastard568 (6. April 2015)

War gestern mal bei Trasmountain. Der Müll schreckt erst bisschen ab, aber sonst klasse Strecke !


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## beyerKC (6. April 2015)

Rabenberg  wer dabei nur mit was hin bei mir passt nur grad so 2 räder rein


----------



## Bastard568 (6. April 2015)

Wo ist denn rabenberg ? Hab auch nur Platz für 2. wer kennt die Strecke um Wechselburg ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wildbiker (6. April 2015)

Bastard568 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn rabenberg ? Hab auch nur Platz für 2. wer kennt die Strecke um Wechselburg ?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Rabenberg bei Breitenbrunn/Erzgebirge.. Trails runterballern, hochtreten musste dort.. weils keinen Lift gibt.


----------



## Bastard568 (6. April 2015)

Okay das ist mir zuweit 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. April 2015)

h





Bastard568 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn rabenberg ? Hab auch nur Platz für 2. wer kennt die Strecke um Wechselburg ?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Was suchst du bei Wechselburg?
Meinst du den Rochlitzberg ?
Da gibtsn Fred zu. Ist aber nicht viel anders wie Müllberg.


----------



## wrangler89 (6. April 2015)

ääh Rabenberg.... opening 01.05.2015...leider


----------



## wildbiker (6. April 2015)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> ääh Rabenberg.... opening 01.05.2015...leider



...waren gestern in Othal, selbst da liegt noch viel zu viel Schnee...Samstag, war in und um Thalheim Schneebiken angesagt, hat aber gefetzt...Mittlerweile liegt da nicht mehr soviel...Soll aber die nächsten Tage wärmer werden.. Denke mal Rabenberg wird vlt. doch eher aufmachen..


----------



## GuyGood (6. April 2015)

Wurde da jetzt über den Winter Streckenpflege am Rabenberg betrieben bzw. neue Trails eröffnet?


----------



## Xooldman (7. April 2015)

Laut Facebook sind die Trails theoretisch schon ab 01.04. nutzbar, natürlich nicht bei dem Schnee. Am 11.04. ist dann auch die kleine Bude offen. Ich glaube am 11.04. war auch irgend ein Fahrtechniktraining angekündigt. Da hat die Sonne dann jetzt noch einiges zu tun.

Wenn ich es auf der Homepage richtig gesehen habe, gibt es eine neue Runde. Scheint sich aber aus bekannten Teilen zusammenzusetzen. Gepflegt hat man definitiv im Herbst.


----------



## beutelfuchs (7. April 2015)

Nach dem Sturmtief war ueber Ostern Baummassaker in den etwas hoeheren Lagen wo ich unterwegs war. Lieber noch Zeit zum aufraeumen geben oder Kettensaege mitnehmen.


----------



## Orwell (7. April 2015)

Da wurde wohl auch etwas neues gebaut, aber das wird wohl erst im Laufe der Saison komplettiert und freigegeben. Streckenpflege betreiben die schon durch gezielte Aufschotterung und Trockenlegung, aber eine Generalreparatur gab es nicht. Wobei ich es letztes Jahr gut fahrbar fand.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (9. April 2015)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand Lust auf eine Warmfahrrunde auf der mittleren Horizontale in Jena am Sonntag. Ich würde früh in den Zug springen und rüberdüsen. Netto vier fünf Stunden in den Kernbergen sollten für Spaß und Nervenkitzel sorgen. Will sowieso mal auf die obere Horizontale schauen, ob die ähnlich schön ist...


----------



## reizhusten (9. April 2015)

Wochenende und besonders Sonntag bei dem Wetter ist eine sehr schlechte Idee! 
Obere Horizontale ist mehr ein ständiges auf und ab und nicht so ausgesetzt wie die mittlere. Da wird einem zum Schluss nochmal richtig die letzte Kraft aus den Beinen gesaugt. Aber trotzdem schön und nicht so konfliktgeladen mit den Fußgängern wie auf der mittleren.
Tip:
Wenn Du Sonntags doch fährst, würde ich Dir empfehlen "Neue Schenke" auszusteigen (dort hält nur RB) und von dort 2 km parallel zur A4 und dann auf Trail den Culmberg hoch, schöner Trail, leider bergauf. Bei Gpsies und Hike Bike Map ist der Trail eingezeichnet. Dort fängt die mittlere Horizontale an und ganz wenig Fussgänger bis Lobdeburg. Ab Lobdeburg dann über Forstautobahn zum Fürstenbrunnen, steil rauf zur oberen Horizontale bis Steinkreuz. Wenn Dir dort schon viele Fussgänger entgegen kommen lohnt es sich nicht auf der mittleren zurückzufahren. Stattdessen kannst du weiter zum Fuchsturm, dort gibt es auch noch feine Trails und Abfahrten. Kannst dann zum Bahnhof in die Stadt oder alles retour.
Ich habe leider keine Zeit und zum Sonntag keine Ambitionen dazu. Sonnst könnte ichs Dir zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maprie (9. April 2015)

Wie lang ist denn die Strecke? Ich hätte schon Interesse, aber meine Kondition ist noch ... ausbaufähig.


----------



## Luk00r (10. April 2015)

Gleiches Angebot - nur Harz, Sonntag 7:20 mitm Zug
ca 1500hm mit den beliebten Wegen der Volksbankarena (kleiner Scherz  ... P-Stieg, H-Stieg, B-Stieg usw. - je nach Schneelage, könnte matschig werden)


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (10. April 2015)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Wochenende und besonders Sonntag bei dem Wetter ist eine sehr schlechte Idee! ...


Danke, Reizhusten, aber ich werde es wahrscheinlich riskieren, mich das eine oder andere Mal an die Wand lehnen zu müssen ^^



maprie schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn die Strecke? Ich hätte schon Interesse, aber meine Kondition ist noch ... ausbaufähig.


Meine Kondition ist auch noch nicht nennenswert; mehr als 30-40 km würde ich auch erst einmal nicht fahren wollen. Zumal ich morgen kurzfristig noch ein Beton-Fundament gießen helfen muss... - von Hand versteht sich


----------



## maprie (10. April 2015)

DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> Meine Kondition ist auch noch nicht nennenswert; mehr als 30-40 km würde ich auch erst einmal nicht fahren wollen. Zumal ich morgen kurzfristig noch ein Beton-Fundament gießen helfen muss... - von Hand versteht sich



Ok, das hört sich machbar an. Ich wär dabei.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (10. April 2015)

Du bist ja - dem Thread folgend - auch aus Leipzig? Dann würde ich sagen, gleich Sonntag morgens am Hbf.? So kurz nach sieben an der Westseite, dann Ticket kaufen, ca. 15,00 € / Mann für hin und zurück zusammen. 7:26 geht der Zug, 9:30 ist aussteigen im schönen Jena.

Wir könnten natürlich auch später los, da wir nicht so lange fahren werden. Gegen 16:00 Uhr dann Rückreise reicht ja auch... Eigentlich gilt auch das Sachsenticket erst ab 9:00, aber die seh'n das nicht so eng im Verbund...


----------



## AlexR (11. April 2015)

DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> Wir könnten natürlich auch später los, da wir nicht so lange fahren werden. Gegen 16:00 Uhr dann Rückreise reicht ja auch... Eigentlich gilt auch das Sachsenticket erst ab 9:00, aber die seh'n das nicht so eng im Verbund...



Sonntag gilt das Ticket ganztags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DenisPfeiffer (11. April 2015)

Achso, Alex, das erklärt Einiges!  Danke dir!


----------



## maprie (11. April 2015)

Ich habe grad nachgeschaut, es ist am ganzen Wochenende ganztägig gültig. Und das extra Radticket brauchen wir anscheinend auch nicht.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (11. April 2015)

Nu aber: wann soll es losgehen? Schau bitte nochmal, gegen im 8:00 wäre mir lieber. Bin gerade auf d er Baustelle. Du legst bitte eine Zeit fest jetzt


----------



## der12te (11. April 2015)

DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hat jemand Lust auf eine Warmfahrrunde auf der mittleren Horizontale in Jena am Sonntag. Ich würde früh in den Zug springen und rüberdüsen. Netto vier fünf Stunden in den Kernbergen sollten für Spaß und Nervenkitzel sorgen. Will sowieso mal auf die obere Horizontale schauen, ob die ähnlich schön ist...


Wenn ihr mich mitnehmt würde ich mitkommen.
Treffen uns am Hbf


----------



## maprie (11. April 2015)

der12te schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mich mitnehmt würde ich mitkommen.
> Treffen uns am Hbf


Ich habe für die Planung eine Unterhaltung begonnen, wir müssen damit ja nicht das Forum zumüllen. Einladung ist raus.


----------



## GuyGood (12. April 2015)

Hier hat jemand ein MTB im Busch liegend gefunden. Da diejenige Person aus Leipzig ist, dachte ich poste ich das einfach mal hier

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...607.1073741830.100006557113724&type=1&theater

Es ist zwar Facebook aber man kann es auch ohne angemeldet sein anschauen.


----------



## Luk00r (13. April 2015)

Bei ebay kleinanzeigen reinstellen, da schaut man nach nen Diebstahl auch recht häufig nach.


----------



## Xooldman (15. April 2015)

So, am Sonntag soll es nach Rabenberg gehen. Sonst noch wer dort?


----------



## beyerKC (18. April 2015)

Wer auch dabei wie wo wann


----------



## Bastard568 (18. April 2015)

Leider nicht. Waren heute am Störmthaler See, da hab ich eine Mini Dirt-Line entdeckt ✌️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (18. April 2015)

Wo ???


----------



## Bastard568 (18. April 2015)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## beyerKC (19. April 2015)

Könntest ja mal paar bilder machen


----------



## Bastard568 (19. April 2015)

Ja mach ich. Ist aber wirklich sehr klein und schwer zufinden


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## beyerKC (19. April 2015)

Mir sagt das was aber ist ja nur ein dirt da ist mein Interesse nicht so groß!

Mann könnte sich ja mal festlegen für ne tour in rabenberg?


----------



## Bastard568 (19. April 2015)

Aber vielleicht interessiert es paar andere  okay ja könnte man tun


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. April 2015)

Wieder ein paar nette Leute kennengelernt heute ...





Grüße in die Runde,der Marko


----------



## Bastard568 (19. April 2015)

Cooles Bike 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bastard568 (19. April 2015)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastard568 (19. April 2015)

Wie gesagt sehr kleine dirt line


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## beyerKC (20. April 2015)

Naja würde es nicht als dirtline durch gehen lassen müssten ja mehrere hintereinander sein


----------



## err (22. April 2015)

http://www.lvz-online.de/leipzig/po...eslager/r-polizeiticker-leipzig-a-283751.html

Schlimm was sich für Gesindel in meiner Gegend rumtreibt.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. April 2015)

err schrieb:


> http://www.lvz-online.de/leipzig/po...eslager/r-polizeiticker-leipzig-a-283751.html
> 
> Schlimm was sich für Gesindel in meiner Gegend rumtreibt.


Poison? Kona? 7000€??? Hä?


----------



## GuyGood (22. April 2015)

Das Foto ist nur ein Archiv-Bild und hat nix mit dem eigentlichen Rad zu tun.


----------



## BigVolker (22. April 2015)

Hat jemand von euch im letzten halben Jahr vielleicht so ein Cannondale gesehen?






Mein Rad war vom Erscheinungsbild ähnlich:



BigVolker schrieb:


> Cannondale Prophet gestohlen:
> mir wurde zwischen dem 14. und 15. November mein C'dale in Leipzig Gohlis aus dem Keller gestohlen.
> Leider habe ich noch keine Fotos vom Rad gemacht, deshalb kommt hier die Auflistung der Teile.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastard568 (23. April 2015)

Leider nicht. Aber vermute ähnlichen Tathergang wie bei mir. Hab mein bike bei eBay/Kleinanzeigen in die Suche gesetzt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigVolker (27. April 2015)

Guten Abend,
ich suche für eine Magura Louise FR einen IS Kurzarmsattel, gern auch im Tausch gegen einen Langarmsattel.
Zum Zweiten suche ich einen einzelnen Ritchey Truegrip Schaumgriff, bei der Demontage hat sich einer verabschiedet.


----------



## Goldi03421 (27. April 2015)

Falls jemand ein Giant Reign 2 in Leipzig sieht was dem auf dem Bild ziemlich nahe kommt, der darf denjenigen sehr gern fragen wo er es denn her hat 

Falls ihr (woher auch immer) das Rad oder Teile davon angeboten bekommt, bitte kurze Info an mich. 





Merkmale entgegen Standardausführung:
- Schriftzug Reign in blau (Decals)
- Shimano XT Bremse vo+hi 180mm
- Lezyne Kettenstrebenschutz
- Fox Gabel hat am rechten Standrohr hauchdünne Kratzer die beim Service aber fast komplett wegpoliert wurden (ich würde sie zumindest erkennen)
- Fizik Sattel in weiß/blau
- Conti MKII neu
- Bionicon Kettenführung
- Rahmengröße L 

Finderlohn gibt's definitiv...wobei ich die Hoffnung, dass das Bike jemals wieder auftaucht, wohl begraben kann


----------



## BigVolker (27. April 2015)

Hast du die Rahmennummer für die Polizei?


----------



## Goldi03421 (27. April 2015)

Na aber sicher doch - wurde alles ordnungsgemäß gemeldet. Aber ich glaube nicht daran, dass die Jungs was finden werden. 

Wie bekommt man in Leipzig einen Keller eigentlich halbwegs sicher....ich weiß nicht der wievielte Einbruch das bereits ist den ich nur aus meinem Umfeld schon kenne (leider hat's mich diesmal selbst erwischt). Leider kein Platz mehr in der Wohnung - sonst wäre das gute Stück auch nie im Keller gelandet.


----------



## Bastard568 (28. April 2015)

Schwierig. Habe mittlerweile 4 bikes in der Wohnung. Mein bike war mit zwei Schlössern gesichert und mit einer fahrradgarage abgedeckt. War gezielt geklaut 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cxfahrer (28. April 2015)

Ich hab neulich bei jemand gesehen, dass er hinter dem üblichen Bretterverschlag ein massivers Stahlgitter "Löwenkäfig" mit Gittertür und fetten Riegelschlössern eingezogen hatte, um sein Demo vor Dieben zu schützen. 
Sowas kostet halt.


----------



## wurstzipfel (28. April 2015)

Gegen Klau ist wohl kein Rad geschützt, man kann es diesen Arschgeigen nur schwer machen ...
Wand/Bodenanker,Bügelschloss und Fette Kette ( alles von Abus mit der höchsten Sicherheitsstufe ) 
Kellertür seperat noch mal mit Riegeln und Schlössern gesichert ...
Wenn ich nicht in LEIPZIG bin,steht es bei mir im Arbeitszimmer. 
2 Bike's haben sie mir hier auch schon geklaut,in der Gelbkestrasse,ein Cannondale und das nagelneue Scott meiner Frau ...


----------



## BigVolker (28. April 2015)

Zum Glück haben alle die, die teure Fahrräder fahren Geld wie Heu und stellen ihr in Akribie aufgebautes Rad jedem dahergelaufenen ... zur Verfügung. Tolle Welt.


----------



## beat82 (28. April 2015)

zum glück hatte meine versicherung immer gezahlt, selbst nach dem 6. bike - in 16 jahren. eine auflage habe ich aber mittlerweile bekommen: ich muss das bike nachts mit in die wohnung nehmen.

ein bike wurde auchmal aufgefunden. die staatsanwaltschaft konnte dem neuen besitzer aber nicht nachweisen das er es gestohlen hatte. der typ behauptete, er habe es einem kumpel abgekauft und wisse dessen namen nicht. da meine versicherung schon gezahlt hatte, wurde das bike an ein waisenhaus verschenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (28. April 2015)

Mich hat die Versicherung nach 2 Bikes und 1 mal Kinderanhänger rausgeworfen....Da finde mal eine neue, die dich dann nimmt.

A*löcher...


----------



## beyerKC (28. April 2015)

Ich würde gern mal eine erwischen so schön auf frischer tat


----------



## Bastard568 (28. April 2015)

Gleichfalls. Beschaffungskriminalität 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Goldi03421 (29. April 2015)

Besten Dank für eure Tipps und Erfahrungen! Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt. Keller blickdicht als erstes vielleicht, alle Hausbewohner dazu verdonnern die vorgelagerte Sicherheitstür auch immer (!) abzuschließen (denn die muss offen gewesen sein, keine Einbruchspuren) und dann müsste man sich vielleicht ne Kamera installieren, bewegungsgesteuert mit Meldung bei Aktivierung aufm Smartphone  - ja, leicht übertrieben 

Ein Gutes hat die Sache zumindest - die Versicherung übernimmt alle Kosten!


----------



## wurstzipfel (29. April 2015)

Glück im Unglück !
Meine beiden wurden nicht erstattet


----------



## Bastard568 (30. April 2015)

Wieso nicht ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vanmaxis (30. April 2015)

Mir wurden letztes Jahr 4 Fahrräder geklaut. Da verliert man echt die Lust am Fahrrad fahren....


----------



## BigVolker (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute, kann mir jemand kurzfristig mit einem 190 * 51 mm Dämpfer aushelfen? Am liebsten Luftfeder. Ich habe hier einen Manitou Swinger 4way air, der leider am Rahmen aneckt, egal wierum er montiert ist.


----------



## cmi (7. Mai 2015)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Keller blickdicht als erstes vielleicht, alle Hausbewohner dazu verdonnern die vorgelagerte Sicherheitstür auch immer (!) abzuschließen (denn die muss offen gewesen sein, keine Einbruchspuren) und dann müsste man sich vielleicht ne Kamera installieren, bewegungsgesteuert mit Meldung bei Aktivierung aufm Smartphone  - ja, leicht übertrieben



keller blickdicht ist so ne sache. wenn dein keller der einzige ist, wirkt das erst recht einladend. zumal kellerschlösser ja in aller regel nicht der gipfel der sicherheit sind  kellertür abschließen ist superwichtig, das ist bei uns im haus auch so ein problem. und webcam mit selbstauslöser oder so wäre vielleicht wirklich nicht so dumm  (wobei bei der bildqualität bei schlechten lichtverhältnissen wohl nicht viel bei rumkommt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (7. Mai 2015)

wäre es nich besser anstatt ner teuren videoüberwachung einfach ein oberklasse schloss zu kaufen und in die kellerwand was massives einzukleben woran man das schloss befestigt... wäre jetz so meine idee.


----------



## beat82 (8. Mai 2015)

was würde eine videoüberwachung bringen? fahrrad wäre immernoch weg und du hast dann ein bild von dem menschen welcher es geklaut hat. 
die polizei stellt das verfahren nicht ein und ermittelt. und ermittelt. monatelang. solange zahlt dann eine versicherung auch nicht.
nun ermittelt die polizei sogar gegen dich: hat die kamera nicht vielleicht eher die nachbarin bespitzelt? verstoß gegen das allgemeine persönlichkeitsrecht, verstoß gegen das datenschutzgesetz. zusätzliche bußgelder sind da fällig.
im schlimmsten fall findet die polizei den dieb und die versicherung zahlt nicht, weil du es dir ja von dem dieb, auf zivilrechtlichem wege, zurückholen kannst. theoretisch zumindest, mit zusätzlichen anwaltskosten. das verfahren wird dauern. und dauern. greif mal einem nackigen junkie in die tasche...
ein teueres oberklasse schloss und in die kellerwand was massives einzubauen woran man das schloss befestigt. metallgitter drumherum. hatte ich mal gemacht. es waren sogar 2 kellertüren von den nachbarn abgeschlossen gewesen. 
die diebe kamen einfach mit oberklasse werkzeug. akkuflex etc. p.p. - mutmaßlich ein auftragsding. es waren nicht nur meine bikes weg.

gibt es nicht gps-tracker, die man ab werk in den rahmen einbauen kann und übers netz nachverfolgen kann? wäre meine idee.


----------



## beutelfuchs (8. Mai 2015)

Gibt's, nur wird es im Rahmen schwierig mit GPS. Dann brauchst du eine SIM mit guenstigem Datentarif, welcher nicht verfaellt. Als Privatkunde schwer zu finden. Letztendlich scheitert es dann an der Stromversorgung.


----------



## speedfreak8484 (10. Mai 2015)

Hi leute.
mal was anderes..fährt einer regelmäßig in den bikepark?
hab lust und zeit am we..aber keinen lappen mehr..
meine frau hat nen auto..bei vertrauen können das nehmen. .
meldet euch ggf einfach mal 0176 30570346
hab auch zur not noch ein parktaugliches zweitrad..
Ride on.


----------



## speedfreak8484 (10. Mai 2015)

Wegen radklauen..folgt einfach den spuren der crystal opfer dealer usw.
kannte damals in gohlis welche die hatten jede woche zwei bis drei karren gezogen..alle im knast jetzt bzw anderswo


----------



## beyerKC (11. Mai 2015)

Das problem ist nur man bräuchte ein auto wo auch 2-3 räder rein passen plus mitfahrer da steh ich immer da wies nicht weiter,
Donnerstag gehts nach St.Andreasberg mit caddy leider nur 2 sitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (11. Mai 2015)

A38 oder A14/B6? Ich vermute bei ersterem geht's derzeit besser durch?


----------



## beyerKC (11. Mai 2015)

38 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T310 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## AlexR (11. Mai 2015)

A38 ist schneller.


----------



## Bastard568 (11. Mai 2015)

Was gibt's denn in St.Andreasberg ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dermute (11. Mai 2015)

Zeitlich nehmen sich beide Strecken nicht viel. Aber die A38 fährt sich schöner und man hat unterwegs m.M.n. eine hübschere Landschaft zu bestaunen


----------



## speedfreak8484 (11. Mai 2015)

Ham nen Citroen c4 mit 5 Türen und auch nen dachtrager..denke mal 3 mann mit Ausrüstung gehen rein..
A .berg soll gut sein..hab letztes we nen wessi in schöneck im lift gequatscht. .der meinte neben schöneck u schulenberg sehr zu empfehlen. .


----------



## speedfreak8484 (11. Mai 2015)

@beyer..hast du schon nen mitfahrer?


----------



## beyerKC (11. Mai 2015)

Ja leider schon mein caddy ist aber was besonderes und da passen nur 2 rein


----------



## Bastard568 (13. Mai 2015)

Wer kennt den Berg ? Hier gibt's sogar nen kleinen Northshore 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wrangler89 (13. Mai 2015)

halde zschocher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastard568 (13. Mai 2015)

Ganz cool das es sowas hier gibt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vanmaxis (13. Mai 2015)

Da wird aber noch gebaut und es komm noch ein bis zwei Strecken dazu.


----------



## Bastard568 (13. Mai 2015)

Wenn ihr Menpower braucht sagt Bescheid 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## beyerKC (14. Mai 2015)

Zschocher war ich gefühlte 5jahre nicht mehr hat sich was getan dort


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (14. Mai 2015)

Großzschocher sieht wieder richtig gut aus, inklusive alternativer Auffahrt von der Bahn her etc.. Ich binde den seit kurzem wieder in meine Strecken ein, wenn ich von A nach B "traile". Bikenavi sei Dank, sonst hätte ich den nicht mehr probiert. Der war immer so zugewachsen ringsum.


----------



## speedfreak8484 (21. Mai 2015)

Hi Männers
hat einer von euch evtl nen 200er luftdämpfer liegen?
suche was am besten im tausch..siehe meine anzeigen. .
am liebsten roco oder dhx air..
gruss


----------



## GuyGood (24. Mai 2015)

Hat hier zufällig jemand 4 Kettenblattschrauben inkl. Muttern über/abzugeben? Ich habe meine zu langen vermessen, es sollten M8 sein denke ich und meine Mutter ist insgesamt knapp 1cm lang  und die Schraube 1,3cm mit Kopf etc. Bräuchte also etwas kürzeres, so um die 3-5mm kürzer würde wahrscheinlich reichen. Ich bin mir unsicher, ob Unterlegscheiben bei einem stark belasteten Kettenblatt eine gute Idee sind...^^


----------



## morph027 (24. Mai 2015)

Hält bei mir (90kg) an 2 Bikes...

Aber ich kann morgen mal sehen, was ich so im Keller habe


----------



## Bastard568 (24. Mai 2015)

Wer fährt die Tage mal großzschocher?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (24. Mai 2015)

Bastard568 schrieb:


> Wer fährt die Tage mal großzschocher?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Samstag ab 16.00 und Sonntag ab 15.00


----------



## Bastard568 (24. Mai 2015)

Außer paar lebensmüden Joggern habe ich niemand getroffen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wurstzipfel (24. Mai 2015)

Nächste Woche


----------



## wildbiker (28. Mai 2015)

Jemand zufällig am Samstag 6.6. in Rabenberg?


----------



## Xooldman (28. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte einen Besuch geplant. Da ist ja Radon vor Ort. Das hätte mich zusätzlich noch interessiert.


----------



## wildbiker (28. Mai 2015)

Ich auch... wegen IXS (suche nen Fullface-Helm)..und wollts neue Bike ma einweihen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (28. Mai 2015)

Was ist denn das neue Bike, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## wildbiker (29. Mai 2015)

Ion16


----------



## Xooldman (29. Mai 2015)

Aha! Na vielleicht sieht man sich dann morgen.


----------



## wildbiker (29. Mai 2015)

Das testival in Rabenberg ist doch erst nächste Woche (6.6.).


----------



## Fuchs91 (29. Mai 2015)

Hey zusammen,
wohne jetzt seit ca. nem 3/4 Jahr in Leipzig und bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer von nem Trek Superfly. Da ich mich hier in Leipzig und Umgebung noch nicht so gut auskenne, wäre ich sehr dankbar über nen paar Tipps, wo man am besten ne Runde drehen kann. Bin nach etlichen Jahren Wiedereinsteiger und nenne es mal großzügig Anfänger. Hätte auch nen Auto am Start wenn es mal ein paar km weiter außerhalb liegen sollte.


Grüße Fuchs


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2015)

http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/user/22285
Oder schau mal auf gps-tour.info oder gpsies.


----------



## Xooldman (29. Mai 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Das testival in Rabenberg ist doch erst nächste Woche (6.6.).



Ja, sicher... ich Depp. Ich bin aber auch morgen schon dort. Hatte sich in meinem wirren Hirn alles ein wenig verwurschtelt.


----------



## wildbiker (29. Mai 2015)

Hatte mich schon gewundert....dachte ich hätte mich geirrt, oder gar was verpasst...egal, Kann morgen nich, da schule und bike noch nich fertsch....6.6. gehts endlich los.....yeah..


----------



## der12te (30. Mai 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Ion16




... keine Bilder?
Willst also nochmal richtig angreifen? Cool!


----------



## wildbiker (30. Mai 2015)

Na Logo...bike is aktuell noch im Aufbau...Allerdings diesmal in fachhand...nich die pfuscher vom naja...weest scho...Bilder hm....kannsch dir ja mal vom Rahmen was schicken oder ab nä. Woche vom kompletten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heidekrautler (3. Juni 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Jemand zufällig am Samstag 6.6. in Rabenberg?



ICH bin an dem Wochenende auch dort. Fahre Samstag Morgen zwischen 7 und 8 hin und Sonntag Nachmittag zurück.


----------



## wildbiker (3. Juni 2015)

Bin nur am Samstag ca. ab 12 Uhr bis ca. 17 Uhr da..mein bike sollte recht auffällig sein;-)... Sonntag zum heavy24 teamtraining...


----------



## beat82 (5. Juni 2015)

hej, hat jemand erfahrungen mit Schöneck/ Vogtland sammeln können? 
bzw. ist schonmal jemand mit s-bahn und zug dorthin? 
sollen laut mdv etwas über 2. std. mit s-bahn via zwickau und anschlusszug nach schöneck sein.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (5. Juni 2015)

Schöneck is der Hammer geworden... absolut empfehlendswert.
über zugverbindung kann ich leider nix sagen..


----------



## beyerKC (7. Juni 2015)

Mahlzeit Jungs, 
Sagt mal kann jemand mal paar Clips Hochadel von Zschocher und Co. 

Und ne zweite Frage war jemand in letzter zeit in Grimma und weiß ob da noch was ist?

Gruß


----------



## beat82 (7. Juni 2015)

Ich bin vor 2 wochen von leipzig nach grimma in den stadtwald geradelt. 
es sah nicht so aus, als ob jemand dieses jahr die strecken gepflegt hätte. 
aber die strecken sind nachwievor da und sehen fahrbar aus.


----------



## beutelfuchs (7. Juni 2015)

Grimma war vor wenigen Wochen in Schuss.


----------



## beyerKC (8. Juni 2015)

Danke euch wie verrückt!
Jetzt fehlen nur ein paar Clips von Leipzig


----------



## ChrissT23 (11. Juni 2015)

So dann melde ich mich auch mal hier ! Ich bin der Christoph, 23 und wohne seit letztem Jahr Juni nun auch in Leipzig und bin seit Mitte Mai mit einem Cube AMS auch wieder mobil unterwegs. Habe seitdem ca 300km rund um Leipzig hinter mir. Vorher habe ich im Taunus gewohnt und würde mich freuen hier auch mal mich einer Tour anzuschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skrynia (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo, 
ich wohne in Leipzig schon fast seit fünf Jahren, aber ich war noch nie auf diesem Aufsichtsturm, obwohl ich jeden Abend daran vorbei flaniere )
Man kann schön südlich der Neuen Luppe in Richtung Domholzschänke, dann zum Saale-Leipzig-Kanal, und zurück nach hause fahren.





Ich finde den Werbeliner See auch sehr schön, der ist aber eher nix für ein vollgefehdertes Rad (teilweise)

Möchte gerne eine Tour nach Landsberg machen, die Porphyrkuppellandschaft anzuschauen, aber ich habe Zweifel, dass Hin- und Rückfahrt besonders erlebenswert sind - viel Beinarbeit, die ich als Radler so gerne haben muss )))

Gruß, skrynia


----------



## reizhusten (14. Juni 2015)

Achtung, in der Landung direkt nach dem Betonsprung auf der Halde Zschocher liegt ein betrunkener Partylöwe und schläft. Bitte links vorbeispringen! Als ich ihn aufwecken wollte hat er nur gegrunzt. 
Oder war das die Trailfee die sich ne verdiente Ruhepause gegönnt hat nachdem sie die Brennesseln und Brombeeren entfernte? Vielen Dank!


----------



## Moonhill (15. Juni 2015)

@ChrissT23

mh soll man nun lieber Herzliches Beileid sagen...Taunus-->Leipziger Tieflandsbucht
Nein, Optimismus siegt und darum Herzlich Willkommen in Leipzig. In der Ecke Sachsens, wo du schön sehen kannst, wer morgen zu Besuch kommt. Die passende Location dazu hast du ja schon gefunden.
Nun aber nochmal mein Beileid, das AMS da hochzuhiefen (13,6kg?). Ich bin selber vor 8 Jahren aus dem Erzgebirge nach Leipzig gezogen worden und ich muss dir sagen, dein AMS wird hier sich hier sehr schnell langweilen. Der nächste ernstzunehmende Berg ist der Rochlitzer Berg oder die Halde Trages. Ansonsten hast du im Stadgebiet die Schutthalden (50-80HM) mit den ein oder anderen Trail herunter.
Ist mir aber alles zu öde und packe daher mein AMS ins Auto und nehme die 136km Anreise zum Trailcenter Rabenberg gerne in Kauf. Ich fahre meistens alleine und ein 2. Platz wäre eigentlich frei.


----------



## Enginejunk (15. Juni 2015)

jo, der rochlitzer berg. seh ich vom balkon aus...


----------



## ChrissT23 (16. Juni 2015)

@Moonhill 

Ich nehmen den Hinweis auf den 2. freien Platz mal als Einladung an kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du fährst ! 

Soviel Beileid ne ist schon gut so bin ja nicht nur zum Fahrrad fahren her gezogen aber werde wohl auch mal das bike  ins Auto oder die Bahn stecken und auch mal die weitere Umgebung erkunden wie die sächsische Schweiz. Mein Dienstplsn lässt mir öfters auch mal Luft für kurztrips ! Und das hochhiefen war mehr oder weniger ein muss kein Schloss bei gehabt und viele Wanderer unterwegs da wollte ich es nicht unten stehen lassen. 

Desweiteren plane ich auch für nächstes Jahr einen Alpencross also denke das AMS wird schon ausgelastet.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2015)

Höhenmeter auf Trails kann man auch im Muldental und Zschopautal sammeln.
 Kriebstein ab Töpeln bringt 900hm auf 50km mit s1-s2.
 Penig- Rochlitzberg etwas weniger, aber wer will kann ja mehrmals rauf. Dafür ist es vieel kürzer dorthin als nach dem doofen Rabenberg.

Halde Trages - da gibts doch keine Trails. Und nur Strasse bzw Radweg hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (16. Juni 2015)

Ansonsten wie immer der Hinweis: Dienstag 18:00 vorm BDO (Karl-Liebknecht-Straße) und Donnerstag 18:30 am Mendebrunnen (Augustusplatz vorm Gewandhaus) treffen sich ein paar Chaoten zum fahren. Meist so ~35-40 km in ~2h, mal langsamer, mal schneller. Da kriegt man als Neuzugezogener schon ein ganz gute Einführung in die spärlichen Trails hier. Die sind zwar fast alle flach, aber machen in schnell echt Spaß und trainieren gut Grundlagen, weil man eig. dauernd pedalieren muss


----------



## Luk00r (19. Juni 2015)

Liebe Kollegen,
mein DHL-Paket mit den Ellbogenschonern hängt im Post-Streik und ich brauch die Dinger für die Trailtrophy im Harz morgen.

Könnte mir jemand nen paar Ellbogenschoner fürs WE leihen? Gr. S oder M
Müsste mir die dann heute abholen ;>


----------



## wildbiker (19. Juni 2015)

Paar 1x genutzte poc gegen pfand köntsch bieten...grösse m.
http://www.bike24.de/p1106189.html
Bin aber erst ab 21 Uhr Zuhause...


----------



## Luk00r (19. Juni 2015)

Hast PM, thx


----------



## Bastard568 (21. Juni 2015)

Fuchs91 schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> wohne jetzt seit ca. nem 3/4 Jahr in Leipzig und bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer von nem Trek Superfly. Da ich mich hier in Leipzig und Umgebung noch nicht so gut auskenne, wäre ich sehr dankbar über nen paar Tipps, wo man am besten ne Runde drehen kann. Bin nach etlichen Jahren Wiedereinsteiger und nenne es mal großzügig Anfänger. Hätte auch nen Auto am Start wenn es mal ein paar km weiter außerhalb liegen sollte.
> 
> 
> Grüße Fuchs



Willkommen, hast pn ☝️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 58680 (21. Juni 2015)

Bastard568 schrieb:


> Willkommen, hast pn ☝️
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Macht das mal nicht so privat, ich wuerde auch mitkommen!


----------



## Fuchs91 (21. Juni 2015)

qwn schrieb:


> Macht das mal nicht so privat, ich wuerde auch mitkommen!



Quatsch wenn du dir nen Anfäger ans Bein binden willst kannste gerne mit kommen 

Müssen wir uns nur mal nen Termin raus suchen!


----------



## Deleted 58680 (21. Juni 2015)

Nee, trifft sich total gut, Anfaenger und ebenfalls HT Fahrer. Ich will mal die guten (flowigen) Strecken in/um Leipzig kennenlernen.

Die erste Haelfte der Woche sieht wettertechnisch schlecht aus, aber ich wuerde auch dann fahren. @Bastard568: willst du uns rumfuehren?


----------



## Bastard568 (22. Juni 2015)

Kenn doch auch noch nicht allzu viel 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2015)

Gibt ja auch nicht so viel:
- Teile des "Grünen Ring"
- Mimo + Statitz
- Lindentaler Wäldchen
- Schkeuditzer Auen
- Sternburgscher Park (kleiner Trail)
- Trail vom Luppekanal zum Kilometerweg-Ende
- Hafen K.H.Kanal
- Karl-Heine-Kanal Hafen-IKEA beide Seiten
- um Dölkau im Auwald (Gosewanderweg)
- Bienitz 3-4 Trails
- Bienitz-Wasserturm Rückmarsdorf-Miltitz (Grüner Ring)
- Müllberg
- um die Schönauer Halde
- Kulki Westseite
- Elsterflutbett beim Cottaweg (Westseite Höhe Stadion)
- Gayways
- Stöckchenlegerweg 1+2
- Flossgraben (ab Oktober wieder offen)
- um die Lauer herum
- Conne Island-Kraftwerk Connewitz
- Agra am Bach lang
- Neue Harth, Rotes Rohr
- Bistumshöhe
- Anleger Bistumshöhe nach Nord am Wasser (stark verwachsen)
- Elsterstausee
- Knautkleeberg-Badeweg an der Elster lang
- Halde Kleinzschocher

PS weiter draussen noch:
- Waldsteinberg
- Grimma Stadtwald
- Kriebstein (Mittweida-Döbeln)
- Rochlitzberg-Amerika


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (22. Juni 2015)

Ich zitier mich so c.a. zum 997 mal selber 



morph027 schrieb:


> Ansonsten wie immer der Hinweis: Dienstag 18:00 vorm BDO (Karl-Liebknecht-Straße) und Donnerstag 18:30 am Mendebrunnen (Augustusplatz vorm Gewandhaus) treffen sich ein paar Chaoten zum fahren. Meist so ~35-40 km in ~2h, mal langsamer, mal schneller. Da kriegt man als Neuzugezogener schon ein ganz gute Einführung in die spärlichen Trails hier. Die sind zwar fast alle flach, aber machen in schnell echt Spaß und trainieren gut Grundlagen, weil man eig. dauernd pedalieren muss


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2015)

Der Stöckchenlegerweg wächst gerade wieder zu. Hab zwei doofe Bäume zur Seite, aber Brennesseln und Bäumchen wuchern. Mal bitte öfter durchfahren!
Flossgraben hatte ich nen Kontrolleur getroffen, war aber nett.


----------



## Bastard568 (22. Juni 2015)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ich zitier mich so c.a. zum 997 mal selber



Da bin ich nächste Woche dabei, die Woche ist spätschicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 58680 (22. Juni 2015)

Jo, komme auch naechste Woche am Dienstag.


----------



## beyerKC (22. Juni 2015)

Jetzt wird es aber interessant


----------



## wrangler89 (22. Juni 2015)

[QUOTEhaste jaorph027, post: 13034605, member: 87838"]Ich zitier mich so c.a. zum 997 mal selber [/QUOTE]
Na da haste ja bald Jubiläum


----------



## wildbiker (24. Juni 2015)

Hat jm. ein Werkzeug zum Auspressen der Steuersatzschalen sowie 24er Stecknuss, was er mir mal leihen könnte????


----------



## morph027 (25. Juni 2015)

Steuersatz geht vorsichtig auch mit einem alten Lenker oder ähnlichem Rohr raus, hat schön viel Auflagefläche.


----------



## wildbiker (25. Juni 2015)

Ist nen cannonadale headshock Steuersatz...Und Rad vom chefe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigVolker (25. Juni 2015)

Die Einpresstiefe ist bei den Cannondale Lagerschalen nicht besonders tief. Ich benutze eine Alustange. Eine Nuss kann ich dir leihen.


----------



## Bastard568 (27. Juni 2015)

Fährt heute jemand auf der Halde Zschocher ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 58680 (27. Juni 2015)

Ich sage fuer Dienstag ab, mir hat es das Vorderrad zerhauen


----------



## Deleted 58680 (28. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand noch Tubeless Felgenband (Tesa 4289 oder so) in 25mm rumliegen? Ich braeuchte es fuer 2 28" Felgen.


----------



## morph027 (28. Juni 2015)

Jup, noch genug auf der Rolle.. Kannst mit den Felgen vorbei kommen?


----------



## Deleted 58680 (29. Juni 2015)

Ja, gerne! Ich warte noch, dass meine Speichen/Nippel ankommen, damit ich das Laufrad fertigmachen kann und schreibe dir dann ne PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastard568 (30. Juni 2015)

Bin heute leider raus. Wer fährt denn alles so mit ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juli 2015)

Falls sich noch jemand fragt, ob man unten an der Baustelle um den Cossi kommt, es geht nach Feierabend zumindest. Trampelpfad durchs Gestrüpp, wir haben ihn gestern gefahren.


----------



## Bastard568 (1. Juli 2015)

Haben heute die Halde Zschocher von den gröbsten Dornen befreit. War ja kaum noch fahrbar 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leipziger1984 (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo an alle,
ich heiße Martin und wohne jetzt seit Oktober wieder in Leipzig, kennt sich jemand mit den Strecken am Lindenauer Hafen aus?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juli 2015)

Wie auskennen was gibt es da zum auskennen? So viel ist das doch nicht.


----------



## Leipziger1984 (4. Juli 2015)

Ich habe jetzt schon ein paar Videos von Dropbatterien und Singletrails gesehen, ich finde das sieht alles ziemlich gut aus. Ich bin noch nie in Leipzig unterwegs gewesen, da ich acht Jahre in Baden Württemberg gelebt habe.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juli 2015)

Ja ich hab 18 Jahre in Baden-Württemberg gelebt. 

Trotzdem ist das Gelände am Hafen winzig. Es ist nicht das Panzergelände oder der Schönbuch.
Was soll man da erklären? Fahr hin wenn andere da sind, meiner Erfahrung nach meist später Mittag.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juli 2015)

4000


----------



## feliks (5. Juli 2015)

Ich biete 4500


----------



## wildbiker (5. Juli 2015)

6000... fährt bei den Temperaturen eigentlich einer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastard568 (5. Juli 2015)

Eher nicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## morph027 (5. Juli 2015)

Mit dem klimatisierten Auto zum Freibad


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juli 2015)

Morgen früh zum Cossi rein springen....

Ne erst nx WE - Endurotour Harz.


----------



## Leipziger1984 (6. Juli 2015)

Geht vielleicht jemand von euch diese Woche so gegen 19 Uhr noch ne Runde Biken, wenn ja würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## wildbiker (6. Juli 2015)

... diese Woche wirds leider nix.. Prüfungsstress... aber ab 13.7. wieder möglich.


----------



## Leipziger1984 (6. Juli 2015)

Ok cool, kannst ja bescheid sagen wenn du gehst.


----------



## Bastard568 (8. Juli 2015)

Morgen wäre ich auch dabei 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leipziger1984 (8. Juli 2015)

Cool, wann und wo könnten wir uns Treffen?


----------



## Bastard568 (9. Juli 2015)

Was willst du fahren ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuchs91 (21. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute,
vielleicht kennen es einige von euch, in der Sommerpause finden wieder Kurse vom Hochschulsport statt. Unter anderem wird ein MTB Kurs vom 25.08.-29.09. bestehen aus 6 Terminen a 2,5h angeboten. Der komplette Kurs kostet für Studenten 20€ und für nicht Studenten 30€. Aktuell sind 6 Teilnehmer angemeldet der Kurs findet aber erst ab einer Teilnehmerzahl von 8 Personen statt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Interesse oder kennt noch jemanden der Interesse haben könnte.

Mail des Kursleiters

Hallo liebe MTB-Interessierte,
hier ist Tobi, euer Kursleiter. Wir haben ja zum Glück noch etwas Zeit bis zu
unserem Technik-Kompaktkurs. Aber ich wollte euch schonmal informieren, das wir erst
6 angemeldete Teilnehmer sind und der Kurs ab 8 zustande kommt. Wenn ihr also noch
Freunde oder Interessierte habt, dann leitet die Infomail gern weiter, damit der
Kurs läuft. Inhaltlich werden wir in den 6x2,5 h Gleichgewichtsübungen und
Technikübungen in spielerischer Form durchführen. Dabei geht es um richtig
Kurvenfahren, Bremsen, Schalten, Körperposition auf dem Rad, Berg auf und
abfahren sowie das Fahren in Gruppen und den Teamgedanken. Das Ganze wird
abwechslungsreich gestaltet (Spots, Strecke, etc...)
Also würd mich freuen, wenn wir uns tatsächlich sehen, noch schöne
Sommerferien,

VG
Tobi

Würde mich freuen wenn der Kurs zu stande kommt.
Anbei der Link
http://hochschulsport.uni-leipzig.de/angebote/Sommersemesterpause_2015/_Mountainbiking.html

Grüße Fuchs


----------



## Deleted 58680 (21. Juli 2015)

@Fuchs91: Habe mich mal angemeldet.

Mir ist letzte Woche meine Stadtschlampe in Connewitz geklaut worden.







Gibts heisse Adressen, wo man mal vorbeigehen sollte? Falls jemand Tipps hat, ne kleine Belohnung waere auch drin.


----------



## Fuchs91 (21. Juli 2015)

Dann fehlt nur noch eine Person 

Ärgerlich mit deinem Rad aber da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## morph027 (21. Juli 2015)

Ärgerlich  Ich halt mal die Augen mit auf.


----------



## wurstzipfel (21. Juli 2015)

Schweine ,
Ich passe auch auf ...


----------



## Xooldman (21. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand diese Woche eine Tour außerhalb Leipzigs geplant, bei der man sich anschließen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der12te (25. Juli 2015)

.... http://www.lvz.de/Leipzig/Polizeiti...olizei-Borna-fragt-Wem-gehoert-dieses-Fahrrad

wers erkennt!


----------



## wildbiker (25. Juli 2015)

Fuchs91 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> vielleicht kennen es einige von euch, in der Sommerpause finden wieder Kurse vom Hochschulsport statt. Unter anderem wird ein MTB Kurs vom 25.08.-29.09. bestehen aus 6 Terminen a 2,5h angeboten. Der komplette Kurs kostet für Studenten 20€ und für nicht Studenten 30€. Aktuell sind 6 Teilnehmer angemeldet der Kurs findet aber erst ab einer Teilnehmerzahl von 8 Personen statt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Interesse oder kennt noch jemanden der Interesse haben könnte.
> 
> Mail des Kursleiters
> ...


Schade wär gern dabei, hab leider 3 monate sportverbot...


----------



## Fuchs91 (1. August 2015)

@wildbiker 
Sorry für die späte Antwort, die letzten Wochen waren bedingt durch Klausuren etwas stressig. 
Der Kurs wird normalerweise jedes Semester angeboten, erst mal in Ruhe auskurieren und dann nächstes mal angreifen .
Was auch immer du angestellt hast ne gute Besserung!


----------



## cxfahrer (3. August 2015)

Halde zschocher freigesägt.


----------



## wurstzipfel (3. August 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Halde zschocher freigesägt.


Dankeschön


----------



## cxfahrer (3. August 2015)

Mit der neuen LIDL Klappsäge :schwitz: - aber nicht den ganzen Berg, nur unten den Baum.


----------



## Bastard568 (3. August 2015)

Klasse 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wurstzipfel (3. August 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mit der neuen LIDL Klappsäge :schwitz: - aber nicht den ganzen Berg, nur unten den Baum.


Fleißiges Bienchen. ..


----------



## RippeR81 (5. August 2015)

Wer Lust hat bei uns mal mitzufahren:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/768491263161505/
http://www.herrenriege.de

VG


----------



## EarlyUp (5. August 2015)

RippeR81 schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat bei uns mal mitzufahren:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/768491263161505/
> http://www.herrenriege.de
> 
> VG



Klingt ja sehr interessant. Bin zwar die nächsten Wochen voll ausgebucht, aber irgendwann werd ich mich wohl mal melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (5. August 2015)

...


----------



## RippeR81 (6. August 2015)

Wir fahren jeden Mittwoch ab 19 Uhr kurze Strecken von ca. 25km - Konditionsende.
Jeden letzten Donnerstag im Monat fahren wir in der Nacht.

Alles kannst du in der FB Gruppe und auf der Website nachlesen.
Bei uns ist jeder herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## morph027 (6. August 2015)

Bei uns übrigens auch und Bier gibts danach auch in 98% aller Fälle


----------



## leler (6. August 2015)

RippeR81 schrieb:


> Wir fahren jeden Mittwoch ab 19 Uhr kurze Strecken von ca. 25km - Konditionsende.
> Jeden letzten Donnerstag im Monat fahren wir in der Nacht.


Klingt prinzipell interessant!  Nur bei FB wollte ich mich nicht erst anmelden  Sorry, bin da etwas "old school" ...


----------



## RippeR81 (6. August 2015)

leler schrieb:


> Klingt prinzipell interessant!  Nur bei FB wollte ich mich nicht erst anmelden  Sorry, bin da etwas "old school" ...


Und genau dafür haben wir eine Webseite. Da kann man uns noch ganz odlschool per E-Mail erreichen, ABER Brieftauben haben wir abgesetzt...Futter war zu teuer.


----------



## H.R. (6. August 2015)

Trainiert fleißig damit wir uns zum Neuseen Cup bisschen unterhalten können. 
Im Novemeber ist auch wieder CTF in Bitterfeld ein MUSS für euch dieses Jahr


----------



## esb315 (7. August 2015)

Moin Leute,
mal "off topic" ^^: hat jemand eine Fräse um eine IS2000-Aufnahme plan zu fräsen oder ne Möglichkeit das günstig und zeitnah machen zu lassen. Der Bremssattel hängt etwas schief am Rahmen.
Ausserdem müsste ich die Bremsleitung kürzen und bräuchte das kleine Tool um die Bremsleitung zu klemmen. Hat das vielleicht jemand über?


----------



## Heidekrautler (7. August 2015)

Moin.
Ich konnte bei meiner Recherche leider nicht ganz herauslesen, ob es in Schöneck im Spaßpark oben einen richtigen Pumptrack gibt.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich ein Dirtbike mitnehmen sollte, oder nicht?! Würde dort abends gern noch eine Runde pumpen.



Edith:  --> Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## wildbiker (7. August 2015)

Heidekrautler schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ich konnte bei meiner Recherche leider nicht ganz herauslesen, ob es in Schöneck im Spaßpark oben einen richtigen Pumptrack gibt.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich ein Dirtbike mitnehmen sollte, oder nicht?! Würde dort abends gern noch eine Runde pumpen.


 
Es gibt einen Pumptrack und Dirtstrecke... http://www.bikewelt-schoeneck.de/index.php/bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (7. August 2015)

Kannst du dir sparen. Es gibts zwar einen Pumptrack, ist aber nur eine Runde mit vlei 30-30 Metern Gesamtlänge..


----------



## Heidekrautler (7. August 2015)

Danke.
Hm.. ok. 
Also nicht so eine abgefahrene 8 mit 100 Varianten. 
Schade.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. August 2015)

RippeR81 schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat bei uns mal mitzufahren:
> http://www.herrenriege.de
> 
> VG



"BDO"-Runde (hat nix mit BDO zu tun) nimmt auch gerne Mädels mit, von denen hat sich noch keine bislang über 35-40km und Tempo beklagt .

Di 18:00 BDO
Do 18:30 Mendebrunnen

Bald Licht erforderlich!


----------



## Bastard568 (8. August 2015)

Ist denn heute jemand auf der Halde Großzschocher unterwegs? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wurstzipfel (8. August 2015)

Morgen Nachmittag, gegen 3 Halde!


----------



## Bastard568 (8. August 2015)

Okay !


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WvN (10. August 2015)

Hallo mit einander. Ich habe auf meiner Runde gestern eine kleine "Falle" entdeckt. Auf dem "Everglades Trail" (https://www.google.de/maps/place/51°22'13.4"N+12°17'08.4"E/@51.370388,12.285661,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0 ,laut Strava heißt der so ) hat jemande eine Rampe aus Ästen auseinander gepflückt und die Äste dann senkrecht wieder ausfestellt.




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1877989
Ist zwar nichts wildes, aber wenn man da angeflogen kommt kann das schon in einem unschönem Bremsmanöver enden.

Also Augen auf.


----------



## Frodijak (10. August 2015)

...


----------



## BigVolker (25. August 2015)

aus gegebenen Anlass: Lost in Plagwitz: blaues Kona Manomano mit oranger Z1


BigVolker schrieb:


> Kona Manomano gestohlen:
> mir wurde zwischen dem 22. und 23. August mein Kona in Leipzig Plagwitz vom Hinterhof gestohlen.
> Leider habe kein Bild vom letzten Stand gemacht, deshalb kommt hier die Auflistung der Teile.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVolker (3. September 2015)

Polizei findet gestohlene Fahrräder 
Wenn das ein Bild des Funds ist, wurde das Wertvolle wohl schon verkauft.


----------



## Frodijak (6. September 2015)

...


----------



## cxfahrer (6. September 2015)

Ja aber die dicken Stämme an den Zufahrten werden sie wohl kaum wegräumen, und ne Heckenschere wär auch nötig...sonst flüssig fahrbar.


----------



## Frodijak (6. September 2015)

...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (12. September 2015)

Liest grad jemand mit? Ich fahr heute 13h zum Fockeberg und dort 1-2 Stunden die Trails hoch und runter, anschließend bisschen ausrollen, ein bier trinken...


----------



## EarlyUp (12. September 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Liest grad jemand mit? Ich fahr heute 13h zum Fockeberg und dort 1-2 Stunden die Trails hoch und runter, anschließend bisschen ausrollen, ein bier trinken...



Wenn ich nicht bis 15 Uhr arbeiten müsste wäre ich glatt dabei. Wohne quasi um die Ecke...


----------



## wildbiker (12. September 2015)

War seit langem mal wieder in der MiMo und hab festgestellt, das um ein kegelförmiges Trafohaus Polizeiabsperrband gewickelt war... Weiß jemand mehr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. September 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> War seit langem mal wieder in der MiMo und hab festgestellt, das um ein kegelförmiges Trafohaus Polizeiabsperrband gewickelt war... Weiß jemand mehr dazu?



Na der Eigentümer hat wohl Angst dass es jemand auf den Kopf fällt??
Oder ist es tatsächlich Polizeiband? Dann frag doch mal die Polizei. Hat vielleicht was mit dem Leichenfund zu tun.

Zur Mimo auch:
http://t.lvz.de/Region/Taucha/Ueberrest-der-Mimo-dem-Verfall-ueberlassen
http://t.lvz.de/Region/Taucha/Neuer-Anlauf-und-Verwirrung-um-Lasergamer-in-Taucha


----------



## wildbiker (13. September 2015)

Ja, aufm Band stand polizeiabsperrung (kegelförmiges trafohaus, da wo die tür so aufgesperrt is)..

Wenn einer jm. von der Polizei kennt, kann ja mal nachfragen:-D 

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## wrangler89 (14. September 2015)

Jaja, da wurde eine Leiche gefunden. Gab aber bislang nix richtig offizielles.


----------



## wildbiker (14. September 2015)

Oh sch....glaub da fahrsch net mehr lang.....gruselig...

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## beyerKC (14. September 2015)

Könnte mal jemand Bilder von der halde hochladen


----------



## cxfahrer (14. September 2015)

Halde? Welche Halde??


----------



## beyerKC (15. September 2015)

Zschocher War schon Jahre net mehr dort


----------



## wrangler89 (15. September 2015)

Mußte hier im Thread mal stöbern.  Sind genug drin. Sogar aktuelle, gar nicht lange her


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. September 2015)

Fahr doch mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beyerKC (15. September 2015)

War Jahre nicht dort und beim letzten mal war es echt zum kotzen Glas Müll usw.


----------



## wurstzipfel (15. September 2015)

Ist gut fahrbar. ..


----------



## Deleted 58680 (15. September 2015)

Wo ist am Donnerstag der Treffpunkt? Fährt jemand?

Viele Grüße, Tom


----------



## cxfahrer (16. September 2015)

Donnerstag Mendebrunnen 18:30 idR Mimo-Statitz 
Dienstag BDO 18:00 idR Kulki oder Bienitz oder Cossi/Stöckchenleger uswusw
Gutes Licht ist Voraussetzung, Helm eh.

Wenns nicht regnet fahr ich Donnerstag. Ein Großteil der andern ist grad im Vinschgau, also sind wir dann eher wenige.


----------



## Deleted 58680 (16. September 2015)

Geht klar, ich mach es auch vom Wetter abhängig.

Edit: Komme gerade aus Richtung Böhlen und da haut es schon ordentlich runter. Bin raus.


----------



## Alpacca (16. September 2015)

Moin, ich würde morgen auch mal längs kommen, in Zukunft geht es mglw. auch öfter. Da ich eure Runde nicht kenne, wäre es klasse, wenn bei nicht ganz klarer Wetterlage ggf. hier jemand absagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. September 2015)

Der Regen kommt laut Radar so gegen 19:30, ich glaub ich bleib daheim.


----------



## Deleted 58680 (17. September 2015)

Dito, Böhlen ist schon stark beregnet.


----------



## Alpacca (17. September 2015)

Der Blick aus dem Fenster gg. 18Uhr hat mich auch überzeugt. Aber danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich werd es übernächste Woche wieder versuchen.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (23. September 2015)

Hallöse...
Wie siehts den so am Trashmountain aus? wenn das wetter einigermasse gut is wollten wir samstag mal vorbei kucken.

danke und gruss aus ch


----------



## BigVolker (24. September 2015)

Tach!
Ich bräuchte eine längere (> 135 cm) Bremsleitung für eine Hayes HFX 9 oder natürlich eine ganze HR Bremse. Falls jemand was über hat, würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Heidekrautler (25. September 2015)

BigVolker schrieb:


> Tach!
> Ich bräuchte eine längere (> 135 cm) Bremsleitung für eine Hayes HFX 9 oder natürlich eine ganze HR Bremse. Falls jemand was über hat, würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen!
> 
> Gruß
> Volker



Mahlzeit,
ich habe noch eine Avid 5 rumliegen. Habe das Teil nur ein halbes Jahr gefahren. Länge kann ich morgen prüfen, wenn gewünscht.


----------



## eisprinzessin (27. September 2015)

Mir wurde nun leider auch meine Stadt"schlampe" geklaut. Aus dem verschlossenen Keller hinter einer verschlossenen Stahltür... In Grünau. Der oder die Diebe haben das Rad sogar aus der hintersten Ecke des Kellers rausgeholt. Entweder hat denen die Farbe besonders gefallen, oder bei den anderen Rädern haben die dicken Schlösser gestört. Und das andere Rad ohne Schloß kann man nur mit sehr langen Beinen fahren 

Sieht momentan so aus wie auf dem 1. Bild, aber mit den Schwalbe Marathon Mondial vom 2. Bild. Außerdem hab ich vor einigen Wochen erst eine neue Salsa Lip Lock in 28,6mm montiert. Sattel ist ein Selle Italia Nova, Griffe sind geklemmte Sixpack. Schaltung ist eine Nexus 8 Freilauf mit Shifter.

Vorn am Steuerrohr ist ein Humppa-Poro Aufkleber







Glaube zwar nicht, das jemand so blöd ist mit sowas auffälligem geklautem rumzufahren, aber falls jemand was sieht, bitte PM. Eventuell landen die Laufräder ja auch im A&V oder bei ebay, die Radialeinspeichung vorne (wollte ich ja nicht mal haben  ) sollte nicht sooo häufig vorkommen.


----------



## BigVolker (29. September 2015)

@Heidekrautler Danke für das Angebot, bin erstmal auf Formula umgestiegen und werde die Hayes mit Goodridge Leitungen ausstatten (weil sich das bei so 'ner ollen Bremse auch lohnt  ). Trotzdem mach ich gern den Hayes Resteverwerter. Andere Bremsen hab ich noch zu Hauf.


----------



## Alpacca (8. Oktober 2015)

Sieht so aus, als würde es heute trocken bleiben. Kommt dann jemand zum Brunnen an dessen Hinterrad ich mich wieder hängen kann?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Oktober 2015)

mindestens 2. Ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (10. Oktober 2015)

16:30 sind 2 tollkühne Jungs auf ihren Bikes am Augustusplatz zu finden


----------



## ApocMTB (10. Oktober 2015)

Hi, ich würde 16.30 auch mal vorbeischauen
Andreas


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand Lust, am Sonntag (01.11.15) eine Herbstrunde auf der Mittleren Horizontale in Jena zu fahren? Ich möchte gerne mit neuem Bike meinen Lieblingstrail unter die Stollen nehmen und damit gleichzeitig das schöne Herbstwetter optimal ausnutzen.


----------



## wildbiker (29. Oktober 2015)

Klingt gut, könnte mein Ion nach langem mal wieder bewegen, nach 3 Monaten ohne regelmässigen sport.....hab nur aktuell keen Auto...
Was haste denne fürn neues Rad?

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (29. Oktober 2015)

Ja, nich' wahr, klingt gut?!  Mit deinem Ion bist Du ja super aufgestellt. Da hast Du deine Freude. Ich habe mir ein Scott Genius zugelegt und will ihm mal den wilden Wald zeigen. ;-)

Ich habe vor, mit dem Zug hin zu fahren. So gegen neun am Bahnhof reicht, um ca. 11:00 Uhr in Jena zu sein. Viel eher wäre bei dem Jena typischen Nebel auch Quatsch. Da können wir noch was futtern und ein wenig quatschen und danach ab an die Klippen!


----------



## wildbiker (29. Oktober 2015)

Tempomässig? Bin nich die schnellste:-D wieviel km sind geplant? Wird ja doch schon zeitig dunkel,wg. Lampe einpacken.

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (29. Oktober 2015)

Übrigens kristallisiert sich gerade ggf. der SAMSTAG heraus, da dann noch zwei andere Bike Begeisterte mitkommen könnten... Also wohl eher der 31.10.2015 oder besser "übermorgen"


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (29. Oktober 2015)

Erfahrungsgemäß sind wir nach 40 km (manchmal auch weniger) und einer schönen chilligen Mittagspause auf der Lobdeburg so insgesamt gegen 18:00 Uhr auf dem Rückweg... Also entspannt - rasen ist nicht.


----------



## wildbiker (29. Oktober 2015)

Ok, Samstag muss ich gucken, meld mich dazu nochma......Sonntag würde eher klappen...

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DenisPfeiffer (29. Oktober 2015)

Mist Mensch! Könnt Ihr nicht alle mal EINER Meinung sein??  Versuchs mal, dann wären wir wieder eine kleine Meute netter Leute!


----------



## wildbiker (29. Oktober 2015)

So...news...Samstag klappt nu doch... Gib mal bitte nähere Infos durch...

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (29. Oktober 2015)

Also, voraussichtlich starten wir mit dem Zug um 8:40 am Hbf LEipzig Richtung Altenburg. Das heißt, so gegen 8:20 Uhr treffen und langsam reintrullern. Kaffee und Fahrschein (ca. 10,- Euro / Person für den ganzen Tag!) kaufen und los. Ankunft in Jena nach 1 x Umstieg gegen halb elf. Um 11:00 Uhr sind wir dann auf den Trails.


----------



## zr0wrk (29. Oktober 2015)

... hier ich sag mal so: Ein anderes Mal gerne. Dieses WE ist's für mich eher schlecht. Aber generell bin ich an solchen Dingen interessiert. Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich angenommen, ihr wolltet die ganze Runde fahren, das sind ja immerhin an die 90 km - da wäre ich jetzt an einem doch relativ kurzen Herbsttag nicht dabei gewesen. Aber 40 km klingen realistischer.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (30. Oktober 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ... hier ich sag mal so: Ein anderes Mal gerne. Dieses WE ist's für mich eher schlecht. Aber generell bin ich an solchen Dingen interessiert...



Kein Ding, wir fahren öfter mal mit dem Zug in die Pampa. In der Hauptsaison sind wir alle zwei bis drei Wochen auswärts unterwegs. Mal Chemnitz, Rennsteig, Naumburg, Jena usw.. Im September haben wir sogar mal eine Woche Pfälzerwald gemacht.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (30. Oktober 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> So...news...Samstag klappt nu doch... Gib mal bitte nähere Infos durch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (31. Oktober 2015)

Moin, wird nüscht...kränkel rum, dicker Kopp, Nase zu.... 

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (31. Oktober 2015)

Okay,

dann vlt. nächstes Mal! Gute Besserung!


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (2. November 2015)

Meiner Freundin wurde am Wochenende aus dem Radkeller in Leipzig Plagwitz Alte Straße das ehemalige Rad ihres Bruders entwendet.

Rahmen Rotor Stahl orange, Rahmengröße/Sitzrohrlänge ca. 60cm, Starrgabel Stahl schwarz,
Vorderrad 26 Zoll mit 36 Speichen, Reifen Schwalbe Marathon Plus, alles in silber,
Hinterrad 26 Zoll mit Rohloff Speedhub Getriebenabe ohne Seriennummer/ohne Banderole, alles in silber,
hydraulische Felgenbremse Magura HS33, Kurbel Shimano LX blaugrau, Kettenblatt FSA DH 38 Zähne,
Lenker & Vorbau Ritchey Pro, Griffe Ergon, Sattel Selle Italia Flite SLR,

Die Sattelstellung war nicht mehr so extrem schräg wie auf den Bildern, leider gibt es keine aktuelleren Fotos.


----------



## zr0wrk (3. November 2015)

Noch jemand auf der Suche nach 'nem Weihnachtsgeschenk für eine/n 14-Jährige/n? ;-)






http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/681667-radon-zr-team-6-0-16-2012

Steht in der Südvorstadt.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. November 2015)




----------



## titzy (5. November 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


>



Gibts das Bildchen auch noch einmal in etwas druckoptimierter Form / Auflösung?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. November 2015)

titzy schrieb:


> Gibts das Bildchen auch noch einmal in etwas druckoptimierter Form / Auflösung?


Ja,am Tresen vom Stadler kann man sich das an den Tagen holen - lag dort immer aus.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. November 2015)

Hab beim Stadler leider nichts gefunden, aber gab ein paar gute Schnäppchen, zB Helme:
- Bluegrass Goldeneye in BieneMaja für 40 € statt 120€
- Bell Super in grau mit rotem Rallystreifen für ca. 50 € statt 120€ (andere Farben auch, aber teurer)
Ganz paar wenige Klamotten gabs auch, das übliche auch. Aber insgesamt enttäuschend wenig.

Wer was teures kaufen will, kann auch bestellen - die 20% gelten heute oder Bus-und Bett-Tag (für alles außer Campa, Shimano und Hundefutter).


----------



## Frodijak (13. November 2015)

...


----------



## BigVolker (26. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche einen 28" Laufradsatz für Felgenbremsen mit Nabendynamo. Das Hinterrad sollte für 130 mm Einbaubreite passend sein. Preisvorstellung bis 120 €.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (26. November 2015)

Klasse, bei der Mimo gibt es jetzt neben dem ganzen Windbruch wohl auch einen Stoeckchen- oder besser Baumstammleger. Witzigerweise nur an einer Stelle unterhalb der langen Mauer. Frustrierter Hunderentner kann das aber nicht sein bei der Masse, welche da immer wieder leidenschaftlich aufgefahren wird. Irgendwie gaebe es auch 999 lohnendere Stellen, um das Fahren zu vermiessen, als dort, wo der Weg grad 8m breit ist. Gibt schon seltsame Leute...


----------



## WvN (26. November 2015)

Als ich das letzte Mal im Oktober da war, lag da auch schon einer quer über den Weg.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. November 2015)

Also da lag grad nirgends was, außer was schon immer liegt. Die Mauer von dem Vereinsgelände? Alles breitgefahren.

Vielleicht kann sich ja eine Gruppe mal des grossen Astes aufm Flowtrail im Statitz annehmen, der liegt saublöd. 4-5 Mann brauchts aber schon...


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. November 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also da lag grad nirgends was, außer was schon immer liegt. Die Mauer von dem Vereinsgelände? Alles breitgefahren.
> 
> Vielleicht kann sich ja eine Gruppe mal des grossen Astes aufm Flowtrail im Statitz annehmen, der liegt saublöd. 4-5 Mann brauchts aber schon...


Ein Aufruf zum Subotnik. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## beutelfuchs (29. November 2015)

Heute wars tatsaechlich weggefegt und die Baumstaemme hingen teils quer ueber die Mauer zum Schiessplatz. Strange...


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Dezember 2015)

AUFWACHEN.....!!!!!

Hat wer zufällig QR-Endkappen für eine Veltec SL Nabe über...?


----------



## err (21. Dezember 2015)

Kann hier jemand was mit einer gebrauchten BB5 Road mit 160er Scheibe anfangen? Hätte eine über.


----------



## beutelfuchs (1. Januar 2016)

Moin, hat vielleicht wer eine 11fach Kasette ueber, welche er los werden moechte? Shimano oder SRAM, ginge Beides.


----------



## wildbiker (1. Januar 2016)

Frohes neues. Nee keine über. Aber hab noch ne 11-fach xx1 kurbel, neu und unbenutzt. Abgabe für 215,-€ vhb.

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (27. Januar 2016)

an die BDO-Gruppe: Fahrt ihr aktuell, also z.B. morgen, Donnerstag Mendebrunnen 18:30 ? Würde mich evtl. mal dranhängen.

Gruß


----------



## EarlyUp (28. Januar 2016)

Hallo, 
hat jemand zufällig noch eine Rolle Tesa Band 4289 in 30mm übrig? 
Wollte mir eine in Netz bestellen, aber ich dachte, ich frag erst mal hier nach. 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Xooldman (6. Februar 2016)

Jemand Interesse an einem Abstecher nach Schöneck morgen?


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (6. Februar 2016)

haben die schon auf???


----------



## wildbiker (6. Februar 2016)

Ja...

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (6. Februar 2016)

soo geil...das machen sie richtig so. 
 na dann hoffe ich das das nächstes we eventuell auch so bleibt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (21. Februar 2016)

Neue Schwalbe 26" Reiffen in 2.35, 15,-/Stueck. Gern auch Bundelpreis. Bei Interesse->PM.

1x Magic Mary EVO TSC Tubeless Easy Snakeskin
2x RockRazor PSC Snakeskin Tubeless Easy
2x Dirty Dan VSC Super Gravity Tubeless Easy
1x NobbyNic (2015) PSC Snake Skin Tubeless Easy

Und der wurde aufgezogen aber nicht gefahren:
1x Magic Mary EVO TSC Super Gravity Tubeless Easy. 12 Eur


----------



## Heidekrautler (22. Februar 2016)

Ich wünsche beste Genesung,
geht das jetzt hier auch schon los?!
LVZ Meldung zur Draht-Falle in Markkleeberg.


----------



## GuyGood (23. Februar 2016)

@beutelfuchs: Top Preise für neue bzw. ungefahrene Reifen *daumenHoch*


----------



## wildbiker (23. Februar 2016)

Heidekrautler schrieb:


> Ich wünsche beste Genesung,
> geht das jetzt hier auch schon los?!
> LVZ Meldung zur Draht-Falle in Markkleeberg.


Nur noch Penner unterwegs...

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## 7x35 (27. Februar 2016)

Entweder derselbe Spinner oder ein Nachahmer, der mir heute noch vor Sonnenaufgang am geteerten Rundweg am Störmthaler See in Höhe Störmthal fast ein Déjà-vu beschert hat. Glücklicherweise war mein Chinablender an und ich konnte noch rechtzeitig ausweichen. Da lagen dann plötzlich mehrere ziemlich dicke und vor allem lange Äste/Stämme quer und versetzt auf dem Weg (3 oder 4, wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Das war weder der Wind noch irgendein Tier. Für einen Rennradfahrer mit entsprechendem Tempo wäre diese Schikane mit Sicherheit eine Herausforderung gewesen...


----------



## reizhusten (29. Februar 2016)

Vorsicht ist wohl auch an der Halde Zschocher geboten. 
Vor einer Woche lagen dort größere Äste quer über dem Trail vor der großen Betonplatte und unten nach dem Sprung mit der kleinen Betonplatte lag ein Ast quer über dem Weg (in der niedrigen Durchfahrt durch das Gebüsch). Ich dachte erst der Sturm zu dieser Zeit ist daran schuld gewesen. Aber wenn ich so die letzten Beiträge hier lese, glaube ich an Absicht. 
Besonders der Ast unten sah so aus, als wenn er bewusst gelegt wurde. Er war entastet und lag zwischen Steinen eingeklemmt quer und erhöht. 
Also Obacht dort, gerade jetzt im Dunkeln.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Februar 2016)

Frühling, da kommen erfahrungsgemäß die Trolle wieder raus.


----------



## wildbiker (29. Februar 2016)

Die Mimo ist derzeit auch ziemlich zerpflügt...und irgendwelche Bauarbeiten finden da auch statt...


----------



## 7x35 (29. Februar 2016)

Bei so vielen Irren wie in dieser Stadt (man verfolge nur ab und an den Polizeiticker) macht es aber auch wenig Sinn, auf den gesunden Menschenverstand zu setzen. Hier gibt's mehr als genug Vollpfosten, die offensichtlich Freude daran haben, anderen Menschen oder Tieren Leid zuzufügen. Das werden auch nicht weniger, eher das Gegenteil. Von daher würde ich so'n Trail wie den in Zschocher erstmal in Augenschein nehmen, bevor ich da runterfahre. Was da alles schon im Weg lag und definitiv nicht dort hingehörte...


----------



## matze81 (2. März 2016)

Heidekrautler schrieb:


> Ich wünsche beste Genesung



Danke, langsam wird es wieder.

Falls einer von euch um den 03.02. herum etwas gesehen hat, was helfen könnte, dann macht bitte eine Aussage bei der Polizei. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2016)

http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#15/12.30078/51.36603/blue/bike

Ganz interessant, wenn man sich gerade langweilt. Hab zwar kein Strava, aber:
Wo als überall auf den Trails am häufigsten (mit Strava) gefahren wird, lässt sich so gut erkennen.
Z.B. Statitz, MiMo, Stöckchenleger, Halden usw...oder dass zB keiner am Bach im Sternburgschen lang ist... aber mindestens zwei schon im Bienitz den kleinen Pfad mit der Steilabfahrt  ...und schon zweie am Freizeitbad Südwest die Ostseite..


----------



## Enginejunk (7. März 2016)

hat zwar nix mit dem thema zu tun, aber die Karte mit Blau sieht klasse aus.


----------



## yoobee (7. März 2016)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Vorsicht ist wohl auch an der Halde Zschocher geboten.
> Vor einer Woche lagen dort größere Äste quer über dem Trail vor der großen Betonplatte und unten nach dem Sprung mit der kleinen Betonplatte lag ein Ast quer über dem Weg (in der niedrigen Durchfahrt durch das Gebüsch). Ich dachte erst der Sturm zu dieser Zeit ist daran schuld gewesen. Aber wenn ich so die letzten Beiträge hier lese, glaube ich an Absicht.
> Besonders der Ast unten sah so aus, als wenn er bewusst gelegt wurde. Er war entastet und lag zwischen Steinen eingeklemmt quer und erhöht.
> Also Obacht dort, gerade jetzt im Dunkeln.



Bin grad auf Besuch hier in Leipzig, hab das Capra dabei  Heute mal die schönen Steilfahrten und so am Fockeberg ausprobiert, und noch nach Zschocher rüber. Dort leider das Gleiche wie bei uns auch - Äste auf den Trails - Idioten gibt's eben überall  Auch Steine und kaputte Flaschen, das hab ich bei uns noch nicht erlebt. Hab ich natürlich weggeräumt . Mal sehen, wie es am Bistumsturm (gibt's da was) und in der Störmtaler Ecke aussieht...


----------



## cxfahrer (12. März 2016)

yoobee schrieb:


> .....und noch nach Zschocher rüber. Dort leider das Gleiche wie bei uns auch - Äste auf den Trails - Idioten gibt's eben überall  Auch Steine und kaputte Flaschen, das hab ich bei uns noch nicht erlebt. Hab ich natürlich weggeräumt . Mal sehen, wie es am Bistumsturm (gibt's da was) und in der Störmtaler Ecke aussieht...


 
Lagen gestern auch wieder, teils grössere Äste in ca. 1-1.5m Höhe quer usw. - bin zwar einfach durchgerauscht, aber könnte unangenehm werden. Sind wohl Kids die das als nen tollen Streich finden...


----------



## 7x35 (12. März 2016)

Die Neue Harth wird auch immer abenteuerlicher. 'Frage mich, ob die LMBV die ganzen Gewässer dort eigentlich noch unter Kontrolle hat. Mal abgesehen von den ganzen Hinterlassenschaften der technischen Gerätschaften nach dem kaum übersehbaren Baumeinschlag in den letzten Monaten, hält der eine oder andere Weg dort auch Überraschungen bereit, beispielsweise die Überflutung der Hauptverbindung in der Senke (geteerter Weg) zwischen Gaschwitz und dem Cossi. Erinnert so'n bisschen an die (ehemalig passierbare) Unterführung der B95 bei Rötha. Das ganze Gelände scheint irgendwie zunehmend feuchter zu werden, auch wenn sich die Niederschläge in den letzten Monaten in Grenzen hielten.
Nett auch die zunehmenden Bodenunebenheiten (um es mal freundlich auszudrücken) auf den Rundwegen des Zwenkauer (Westseite), Cospudener (Südseite) und Störmthaler Sees (Nordseite). Mal schauen, wann es die nächsten Sperrungen gibt.
Ach ja, den Querweg unterhalb der Bistumshöhe haben sie auch schön hinterlassen...


----------



## cxfahrer (13. März 2016)

Seit 1.3., wo doch grad der Matsch getrocknet ist  - dann viel Erfolg den Eisvögeln.




PS: die Froschwanderung steht ebenfalls an!
Ist zwar noch zu kalt, aber der NABU warnt schonmal mit Plakaten im Bereich der Linie-Paussnitzsiel. Wenns also mal abends wärmer wird....(dauert aber sicher noch 2-3 Wochen).


----------



## yoobee (13. März 2016)

Die haben doch einen Vogel!!! Allerdings nicht nur die Leipziger...


----------



## Moonhill (13. März 2016)

...beste Genesungswünsche an das arme Schwein, was heute gegen 12 Uhr mit der SMH (Schnellen Medizinische Hilfe) vom Nahleberg unten abgeholt wurde. Hab es nur im Vorbeihuschen aus dem fahrenden Zug gesehen.


----------



## Moonhill (13. März 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Seit 1.3., wo doch grad der Matsch getrocknet ist  - dann viel Erfolg den Eisvögeln.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 472388



...auch die Kreativität der Wegverblockung zu den Zugängen wird immer ausgefeilter. Hoffentlich geht euch mal nicht das Holz aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2016)

@Strava: ich bin total überrascht, dass ich bei meiner ersten Runde mit Strava gleich auf zwei KOMs die Bestzeit für dies Jahr gesetzt habe - denn ich war der Einzigste dies Jahr bislang dort. 
Fährt niemand hier mit Strava, oder nie mit Strava die Mimorunde, oder fährt eh keiner im Winter MTB... ...?


----------



## err (18. März 2016)

Ich hab immer mit Strava genutzt, bin aber schon ein halbes Jahr außer Gefecht und kann keine Rekorde setzen. Sorry. 
(allerdings bin ich auch nie MiMo gefahren)


----------



## morph027 (18. März 2016)

Stravas?  So ein neumodischer Kram kommt mir nicht aufs Telefön. Und für irgendwelche King of Whatevers bin ich gerade sowieso nicht in der Form


----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2016)

Nein, bin auch nicht zum Rekorde setzen gefahren, sonst hätte ich mehr Gas gegeben - macht aber allein ja nicht so Laune. Die Segmente hatte glaub Feliks gesetzt.
Gemeinerweise hat er den Startpunkt deutlich VOR den Beginn des Statitztrails gelegt gehabt - da kann man ihn NIE einholen, wenn man das nicht weiss  ...

Nachdem die Trailtime-App (in den News promotet) bei mir nicht funktioniert (sucht immer das Internet), hab ichs mal mit Strava versucht, weil ich mal die Zeiten an den Halden runter nehmen wollte, ohne dauernd auf eine Stoppuhr klicken zu müssen.


----------



## feliks (18. März 2016)

Ja, ich hab die gesetzt. Aber das mit den Startpunkten war eher Zufall den genau am TrialEingang zu treffen. 
Dieses Jahr war ich bis jetzt nur zu lahm.


----------



## Moonhill (18. März 2016)

@strava -> man wird schon in der Arbeitswelt genug unter Zeitdruck und Stress gesetzt, da muss ich in meiner Freizeit und Erholung von der Drecksschafferei nicht auch noch mit Bestzeiten um die Wette fahren. Für mich gilt schon lange einen Trail nicht so schnell wie möglich runterzuhämmern, sondern mit soviel Genuss wie möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2016)

Moonhill schrieb:


> ... soviel Genuss wie möglich.


 
= so schnell wie möglich (was eben möglich ist) .

PS: nachdem ich mal weitere Strecken auf Strava hochgeladen habe, sieht mir das so aus, als wenn es die wenigsten MTBiker regelmässig benutzen - zumindest hier in Leipzig und auf den Runden die ich so fahre - denn jeder steckt die Segmente ja anders.


----------



## Frodijak (18. März 2016)

...


----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2016)

Nö, ums Teilen gings mir nicht, und tracken tu ich wenn dann mit Orux.
Strava hilft ganz gut, die eigene Leistung einzuschätzen, wenn man meist alleine fährt  - vielleicht taugts ja auch für die Organisation des Trainings - brauche ich aber eher nicht.

Schnellste Zeit die Halde Zschocher runter sind übrigens 47sec bis HINTER die Schranke  ....mal sehen wo ich lande...


----------



## Enginejunk (18. März 2016)

47sek.? gibts da en video von der strecke?


----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> 47sek.? gibts da en video von der strecke?


Wie? Von dem der das geschafft hat?
Das ist ja nur ein ganz kurzes Stück, 20hm oder so.
47s waren irgendwas 30kmh Schnitt, da muss man die Kurven schon gut fahren ....besser als er hier


----------



## Enginejunk (18. März 2016)

wollte nur wissen ob es irgendwo ne strecke gibt mit schnellen, kleinen sprüngen. will meinen dämpfer abstimmen und dame soll auch mal mitm hund hin.


----------



## Xooldman (18. März 2016)

Ich glaube im Moment bekommt man die 47s schlecht hin... ist aber schon ne Ansage. Ich finde Strava aber auch nicht schlecht. Ist doch manchmal interessant zu sehen, was andere so leisten können. Die Zschocherauffahrt z.B. .... da braucht also einer knapp zwei Minuten ... dafür brauche ich wohl ein E-Bike oder wesentlich mehr Zeit zum Training... oder ein anderes Bike!


----------



## Enginejunk (18. März 2016)

oder ne bessere kondition?


----------



## Xooldman (18. März 2016)

Die kann ich gar nicht mehr steigern... Die ist sowas von gut! Es muss also am Bike liegen!


----------



## Enginejunk (18. März 2016)

29"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> wollte nur wissen ob es irgendwo ne strecke gibt mit schnellen, kleinen sprüngen. will meinen dämpfer abstimmen und dame soll auch mal mitm hund hin.


Sind zwei drei schnelle kleine Sprünge drin. Im Volkspark (250m weg) dann noch die Treppen und Mäuerchen ins Flat droppen, dann hast du den Dämpfer abgestimmt und Frauchens Wauzi findet da auch 1mio neue Freunde.

Die 2min hoch hätte ich vor zehn Jahren wohl auch geschafft, aber jetzt bin ich froh wenn ich mit 34-32 650b da hochkomme.


----------



## Enginejunk (18. März 2016)

mh klingt gut. 

gibts da koordinaten dazu?


----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2016)

Schau nach der Küchenholzallee auf Maps - südlich rechts ist die Halde, und oben am Ende beim Freibad sind die Mäuerchen und die Hundewiese im Volkspark.


----------



## Enginejunk (18. März 2016)

danke dir.


----------



## Seneca02 (19. März 2016)

Würde morgen (Sonntag) gerne mal die Mittlere Horizontale in Jena ausprobieren. Irgendjemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## cxfahrer (19. März 2016)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Ich glaube im Moment bekommt man die 47s schlecht hin... die Zschocherauffahrt z.B. .... da braucht also einer knapp zwei Minuten ... dafür brauche ich wohl ein E-Bike oder wesentlich mehr Zeit zum Training... oder ein anderes Bike!


 
2:59 rauf und 49s runter - ist aber wegen der kurzen Strecke sehr ungenau.

Jena nicht, nein.


----------



## Frodijak (19. März 2016)

...


----------



## Xooldman (19. März 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 2:59 rauf und 49s runter - ist aber wegen der kurzen Strecke sehr ungenau.
> 
> Jena nicht, nein.



Ok, it's on. Na dann werd ich morgen mal testen, was aus den Gebeinen herauszuquetschen ist. Aber Moment.... Du bist im Vorteil! Du hast 27,5 und ich nur 26 .... Ham'wers wieder.... Neues Bike muss her.


----------



## reizhusten (19. März 2016)

Ich hab heute Mittag ne Luftpumpe oben auf der Bistumshöhe gefunden. Wer mir sagt was es für eine ist, darf sie bei mir abholen.

@Seneca02: 
Horizontale am Wochenende und speziell Sonntags ist keine gute Idee, viele Wanderer und Spaziergänger auf den schmalen Wegen verringern den Fahrspass erheblich. Zudem ist die Lage dort etwas angespannt. Wenn es nicht anders geht, empfehle ich so früh wie möglich (Sonnenaufgang) zu starten oder halt an einem Werktag. Ansonsten, viel spass, ich sollte auch mal wieder dort hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (19. März 2016)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Ich hab heute Mittag ne Luftpumpe oben auf der Bistumshöhe gefunden. Wer mir sagt was es für eine ist, darf sie bei mir abholen.
> 
> @Seneca02:
> Horizontale am Wochenende und speziell Sonntags ist keine gute Idee, viele Wanderer und Spaziergänger auf den schmalen Wegen verringern den Fahrspass erheblich. Zudem ist die Lage dort etwas angespannt. Wenn es nicht anders geht, empfehle ich so früh wie möglich (Sonnenaufgang) zu starten oder halt an einem Werktag. Ansonsten, viel spass, ich sollte auch mal wieder dort hin.



Ah ok, danke für die Info, werde mir dann für morgen eine Alternative überlegen.


----------



## reizhusten (19. März 2016)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Ah ok, danke für die Info, werde mir dann für morgen eine Alternative überlegen.


Fahr die paar Kilometer weiter bis ins Schwarzatal hinter Bad Blankenburg. Besser als Jena, feinste Trails und ordentlich Höhenmeter. Der Bereich zwischen Bad Blankenburg und Schwarzburg ist interessant. OSM hilft Dir bei der Trailsuche (Ortsausgang BB, Hühnenkuppe, Trippstein, Katzenstein, Schloss Schwarzburg... zur Info)


----------



## Jinpster (23. März 2016)

Servus,
gibt es eventuell ein GPS vom Besagten Track 





> Ortsausgang BB, Hühnenkuppe, Trippstein, Katzenstein, Schloss Schwarzburg.


Horizontale ist fein, aber wie geschrieben am WE nicht gut. Sind die schon mal gefahren, war geil, teilweise grenzwertig, aber sehr geil. Tipp zum Übernachten ist die Jugendherberge mitten in der City.


----------



## beutelfuchs (24. März 2016)

Mit dem versteckten Jena schaut's dort richtig gut aus


----------



## Moonhill (26. März 2016)

.....rund um die Tapsperre Kriebstein ist ebenfalls sehr zu empfehlen. Im Uhrzeigersinn herum hat mir bisher den meisten Spass beschert. Um Tragepassagen wird aber wohl Keiner herumkommen (reinrassige Askill-Trailer-Verschnitte ausgenommen 
Tracks gibts bei gpsies genug. Leider gilt auch hier was auch in Jena zum Wochenende zu erwarten ist; zwar nicht ganz so angespannt. Teilweise erntet man auch etwas Bewunderung mit dem schönsten Chemnitzsächsisch: "WAS?! Hier fahren sie mit dem Fahrrad lang?!"


----------



## Enginejunk (26. März 2016)

Talpsperre kriebstein? wo gehts da lang? oben nachm parkplatz mal links rein oder unten an den baumhäusern vorbei?
wie lang ist die strecke in etwa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (26. März 2016)

Kriebstein...kenn mich da bissl aus...

Welcher Sack hatn die ganzen äste in den Weg gelegt...Und überhaupt ist dort fast alles ziemlich zerpflügt...

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## Jinpster (26. März 2016)

Klingt gut, mach ich auch mal demnächst die Tour. Das mit den Ästen auf den Singletrails kenne ich leider auch. Hab ich im Rosenthal immer wieder am Klärwerk hinten, auch heute.
War aber eine feine Oster Schlammschlacht.


----------



## Orwell (27. März 2016)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Talpsperre kriebstein? wo gehts da lang? oben nachm parkplatz mal links rein oder unten an den baumhäusern vorbei?
> wie lang ist die strecke in etwa?



Hier ist der Track, wie er von cxfahrer mal Online gestellt wurde. Schöne Runde mit ein paar anspruchsvollen Stellen. Da vor allem der Teil um die Talsperre teils stark bewandert wird, bitte viel Rücksicht nehmen! Außerdem würde ich die Strecke zu Sonn- und Feiertagen meiden, wenn das Wetter schön ist. Ist für beide Seiten besser.


----------



## WvN (30. März 2016)

Reden wir bei dem Strava Segment in Zschocher von dem hier: https://www.strava.com/segments/11446907?filter=overall ?


----------



## err (30. März 2016)

Das ist einer der beiden Uphills. Es geht eher um einen der Wege nach unten. Der meistbefahrene dürfte der sein: https://www.strava.com/segments/4004312


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2016)

err schrieb:


> Das ist einer der beiden Uphills. Es geht eher um einen der Wege nach unten. Der meistbefahrene dürfte der sein: https://www.strava.com/segments/4004312


 
Ist die andere Abfahrt überhaupt getrackt? Wenn nicht, fahr ich da nicht mehr runter ..


----------



## err (30. März 2016)

Schwer zu sagen. Über die Kartenansicht wird sie nicht angezeigt aber dass kann auch daran liegen dass sie als gefährlich markiert wurde, wovon ich mal ausgehe. Also entweder ist sie nicht getrackt oder der Ersteller hat sie so seltsam benannt dass man sie über die Textsuche nicht findet.

Ich fahr da auch so nicht mehr runter. Viel zu gefährlich.


----------



## WvN (30. März 2016)

Es gab mal ein als gefährlich markiertes Segment. Das war aber der Asphaltweg nach unten. 
Man findet auch nichts über den Segmente Explorer, ich denke mal, dass da keiner ein anderes Segment eingestellt hat.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2016)

Getrackt ist es anders rum auch - aber wohl nicht als Segment, da viel zu kurz. Bei einem Raster von 10m x 10m kommt da sonst genauso ein Unsinn raus wie mit der "gefährlichen" Abfahrt. Ich hab die Normalabfahrt aber mal neu segmentiert, damit man vor der Schranke die Zeit hat  .
https://www.strava.com/segments/11689721?filter=overall


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 478119
> 
> Getrackt ist es anders rum auch - aber wohl nicht als Segment, da viel zu kurz. Bei einem Raster von 10m x 10m kommt da sonst genauso ein Unsinn raus wie mit der "gefährlichen" Abfahrt. Ich hab die Normalabfahrt aber mal neu segmentiert, damit man vor der Schranke die Zeit hat  .
> https://www.strava.com/segments/11689721?filter=overall


Du hättest 3 Durchgänge mit rauf und runter abstecken sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2016)

Also rauf dieses Segment bin ich schon länger nicht mehr gefahren, Ronni Leder hat das ja mit Singlespeed rauf geschafft - aber da hat er dann oben echt geschnauft......die anderen Auffahrten haben ja alle Segmente.


----------



## WvN (30. März 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 478119
> 
> Getrackt ist es anders rum auch - aber wohl nicht als Segment, da viel zu kurz. Bei einem Raster von 10m x 10m kommt da sonst genauso ein Unsinn raus wie mit der "gefährlichen" Abfahrt. Ich hab die Normalabfahrt aber mal neu segmentiert, damit man vor der Schranke die Zeit hat  .
> https://www.strava.com/segments/11689721?filter=overall



Super, dann können wir uns ja zu dir in die Liste gesellen 

Das Segment rauf mit dem steilen Stück durch die Büsche muss ich auch mal wieder in Angriff nehmen.

Wie gut ist eigentlich die BDO Runde zur Zeit besucht?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2016)

WvN schrieb:


> ..
> Wie gut ist eigentlich die BDO Runde zur Zeit besucht?


 
Alle im Urlaub, über Weihnachten verfettet oder krank. Der Rest hat keine Lust, weil es regnet oder nicht regnet.

PS: es hat mir (da alleine) gestern mit Start um 18:05 knapp ausgereicht OHNE Licht noch die Halde am Ende runterzufahren - könnte bei dem normalen BDO Getrödel aber derzeit noch knapp werden.


----------



## GuyGood (30. März 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Alle im Urlaub, über Weihnachten verfettet oder krank.



 

Aber ich habe mich mit Strava noch nie außeinandergesetzt, reicht dafür ein Smartphone oder braucht man dafür noch eine Art Radcomputer? Und wie funktioniert das mit den Segmenten, man kann sich da quasi vergleichen, aber wie genau ist das? Entsprechende GPS Genauigkeit? Und man muss fest stehen und dann losradeln, oder kann man in solch ein Segment mit Geschwindigkeit starten? Beleuchtet mal den Unwissenden...


----------



## WvN (30. März 2016)

Du kannst das auch einfach am smartphone nutzen.
Auf Segmenten wird man direkt mit anderen verglichen. Diese kannst du auch fliegend starten. Die Genauigkeit hängt je vom eingesetzten Gerät und dem allgemeinen GPS Empfäng ab.
Auf deinen aufgezeichneten Strecken kannst du einfach neue Segmente anlegen.


----------



## morph027 (30. März 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Alle im Urlaub, über Weihnachten verfettet oder krank. Der Rest hat keine Lust, weil es regnet oder nicht regnet.



Öyeheh  Ich bin nur etwas wählerisch mit dem Wetter


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2016)

morph027 schrieb:


> Öyeheh  Ich bin nur etwas wählerisch mit dem Wetter


 
Ich bin jetzt schon zwei drei mal alleine geradelt...aber macht nix...war ja auch im Urlaub und mal lange krank.


----------



## WvN (30. März 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt schon zwei drei mal alleine geradelt...aber macht nix...war ja auch im Urlaub und mal lange krank.



Mal ne ganz dumme Frage. Wird spontan entschieden, wo es lang geht, oder gibt es da eine Art Plan?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2016)

WvN schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage. Wird spontan entschieden, wo es lang geht, oder gibt es da eine Art Plan?


A, B oder C. Donnerstags auch D. Runde E ist nicht gern genommen. 
Jeweils linksrum oder rechtsrum.
Mit oder ohne Höhenmeter.

Das konnte bislang immer live entschieden werden.
Leute, die Trailrunde F mitbringen, sind gern gesehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WvN (31. März 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> A, B oder C. Donnerstags auch D. Runde E ist nicht gern genommen.


Okay, dann direkt die nächste Dumme Frage. Kannst Du mir sagen, was genau sich hinter den Buchstaben für Runden verbergen?


----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2016)

Cossirunde (s. Mein Strava), Kulkirunde, Bienitzrunde, MiMo mit Statitz; Lindenthaler Wäldchen über Bismarkturm.
In der Reihenfolge.

Tagebau Espenhain und Zwenkau jeweils durch geht ja seit Jahren nicht mehr, das war immer sehr geil. Von der ehemaligen Espenhainrunde kann man bei Regen noch den Markkleeberger See nehmen, drei Meter Trail und sonst Asphalt ...PS: den Trail am Markkleeberger durch das Gestrüpp habe ich mal segmentiert.


----------



## WvN (31. März 2016)

Spitzenmäßig, danke für die Info. Heute schaffe ich das sicher nicht, werde aber am kommenden Dienstag mal mitfahren.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2016)

*Die Kröten haben angefangen zu wandern* - also bitte die nächsten Tage NICHT den Stöckchenlegerweg fahren und an der Linie und vor der Mimo aufpassen!!


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (1. April 2016)

Hallo in die Runde! 

Wer hat Lust, morgen in und um Jena die MTB-Saison einzuläuten? Strecke werden so ca. 40-50 km werden - hauptsächlich Wald- und Wirtschaftswege, aber auch VIELE sensationell schöne Trails!!! Einige von Euch kennen ja schon die traumhafte Erlebnisecke um die Kernberge... 

Es soll so gegen 7:00 Uhr ab Leipzig Hbf. mit dem Zug nach Jena-Göschwitz gehen. Kurze Warmfahrschleife über den Sulza-Trail, Talkreuzung bei Zöllnitz, dann Kernberge (Saale-Horizontale) bis ein Stück hinter den Fuchsturm und schlußendlich zurück ins Tal nach Jena-Paradies.

Kosten Ticket ab zwei Mann (13,- Euro ganztags pro Kopf) bis fünf Leute (7,- Euro pro Kopf). Essenstopp gegen Mittag ist die Lobdeburg-Klause...


----------



## GuyGood (1. April 2016)

Würde gern mal wieder auf ne Tour mitkommen, bin aber leider derzeit krank. Aber bitte immer hier posten, wenn es ne Planung gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2016)

Was es nicht alles gibt, das sich Mountainbiken schimpft :


----------



## beyerKC (2. April 2016)

Na nu


----------



## GuyGood (2. April 2016)

Japp, schon gesehen und auch kurz überlegt^^ Leider ist das schon nächsten Sonntag  (10. APril) und ich kann an dem Tag auch wieder nicht *duh*


----------



## WvN (2. April 2016)

Yo das hab ich auch schon gesehen. Da wollte ich auch mitfahren. Aber 35€ Startgebühr für das Gedrängle müssen dann doch nicht sein. 
Ist jemand zum zuschauen da?


----------



## wildbiker (2. April 2016)

Naja..hab mich mal angemeldet...Aber schon vor längerer Zeit...so nen bissl Flachlandgelutsche dürfte doch kein Problem sein......so zwischen Job und Schule ne willkommene Abwechslung. Ab Juli dann lieber wieder enduro Rennen.

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## beyerKC (3. April 2016)

Ja werdehin fahren zum zuschauen


----------



## WvN (7. April 2016)

Kurze Frage, ist jemand von euch beim BDO Feldtest kommenden Samstag am Start?


----------



## Xooldman (7. April 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 478119
> 
> Getrackt ist es anders rum auch - aber wohl nicht als Segment, da viel zu kurz. Bei einem Raster von 10m x 10m kommt da sonst genauso ein Unsinn raus wie mit der "gefährlichen" Abfahrt. Ich hab die Normalabfahrt aber mal neu segmentiert, damit man vor der Schranke die Zeit hat  .
> https://www.strava.com/segments/11689721?filter=overall



noch 2 Sekunden.... noch 2 Sekunden... Brutal viele Glasscherben oben auf dem Hügel. Zum heulen, wie das dort aussieht.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (9. April 2016)

Hat morgen, Sonntag 10.04.16, jemand Lust auf die Jenaer Kernberge-Trails? Ich habe vor, ab 9:00 hier am Hbf. zu starten. Rückkehr nach etwa 40 km Trails und max. 1000 hm gegen um 18:00 in Leipzig...


----------



## WvN (9. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen, mir wurde heute während des BDO Feldtest mein Ergon SMC3 Sattel und meine Kindshock i900 mit blauem Hebel und blauer Manschette geklaut. Die Stütze war nicht mit Schnellspanner gesichert. Sollte jemand von euch in naher Zukunft mal eine sehen, wäre es spitze hier Bescheid zu geben. In blau habe ich die noch bei niemanden außer mir selbst gesehen. Meinem Kumpel wurde eine Dropzone in schwarz rot samt Sattel geklaut. Vielleicht hört oder sieht ja jemand was.

Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (9. April 2016)

Man wasn hier los wird Ja immer schlimmer...War zum Glück nich dort.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moonhill (10. April 2016)

DenisPfeiffer schrieb:


> Hat morgen, Sonntag 10.04.16, jemand Lust auf die Jenaer Kernberge-Trails? Ich habe vor, ab 9:00 hier am Hbf. zu starten. Rückkehr nach etwa 40 km Trails und max. 1000 hm gegen um 18:00 in Leipzig...



...wäre liebend gerne mitgekommen. Muss nur leider heute (10.4.) arbeiten. Aber vielleicht nehme ich dich auf deiner Heimfahrt mit nach Leipzig Hbf. Werde mal von meinen Führerstand aus Ausschau halten


----------



## cxfahrer (10. April 2016)

Xooldman schrieb:


> noch 2 Sekunden.... noch 2 Sekunden... Brutal viele Glasscherben oben auf dem Hügel. Zum heulen, wie das dort aussieht.


Musst halt die Kicker weglassen, das spart schon mal 1sek. Und dann schön den Anlieger drücken.

Ich hab jetzt "Halde Zschocher DH" auch mal rauf segmentiert, aber da ist wohl erst selten jemand hochgefahren ....


----------



## Xooldman (10. April 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Musst halt die Kicker weglassen, das spart schon mal 1sek. Und dann schön den Anlieger drücken.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt "Halde Zschocher DH" auch mal rauf segmentiert, aber da ist wohl erst selten jemand hochgefahren ....



Aber die Kicker machen ja auch Spass. Ich krieg aber immer ne Krise nach der Betonplatte. Da fahre ich immer total eckig.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. April 2016)

Ja, komischerweise war ich schneller, als ich nach der Platte voll auf null gebremst hab, als wie ich da schön rumgedriftet bin...Aaron Gwin wär sicher schneller gewesen...
Aber raufzus hättste dir ja ein wenig mehr Mühe geben können .


----------



## Xooldman (10. April 2016)

Gelobe Besserung. Beim nächsten Mal gebe ich dann hochwärts bissel mehr Gas und springe gleich oben um die Ecke. 
Herr Gwin würde wahrscheinlich selbst auf dem Klapprad schneller sein als wir. Schon ein bemerkenswerter Fahrer.


----------



## DenisPfeiffer (10. April 2016)

Moonhill schrieb:


> ...wäre liebend gerne mitgekommen. Muss nur leider heute (10.4.) arbeiten. Aber vielleicht nehme ich dich auf deiner Heimfahrt mit nach Leipzig Hbf. Werde mal von meinen Führerstand aus Ausschau halten


Danke dir für das Angebot! Dank toller Zug-Verbindungen seit 2016 ist Jena in 1 Stunde erledigt. Nun gibt es keine Ausreden mehr... 
War übrigens toll! Geiles Wetter und geile Trails! Ich schreibe wieder, wenn ich nochmal hin mache dieser Tage.


----------



## ManuelS (11. April 2016)

Hey Leute!

Ich bin erst neu nach Markkleeberg gezogen und nun auf der Suche nach einem Fahrradladen des Vertrauens!
Meine Reverb Stealth mit Connectmajig tut nicht mehr das was sie soll! Ich glaube die muss nur entlüftet/befüllt werden.

Könnt ihr mir einen Händler empfehlen, der das "on the fly macht"? Ich will nicht extra das Rad abgeben und darauf warten müssen.

Viele Grüße und bis bald mal auf der Strecke


----------



## beutelfuchs (11. April 2016)

Ich hab ja noch nie einen Haendler gesehen, der irgendwas ueber das anziehen einer Schraube hinaus on the fly macht. Ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass es in LPZ schon schwer wird, einen zu finden, welcher wenigstens ein passendes Entlueftugsset da hat. Pack vielleicht besser deins ein, wenn du auf die Suche gehst.
Pro-Tip: Such dir lieber jemanden, der sie on the fly (d.h. ohne sie eine Woche bei sich rum gammeln zu lassen) einschickt, dann hast du sie in ~ 1.5 Wochen wieder. Bei Stadler lief das mit meiner Gabel gerade vorbildlich.
Ansonsten sind die Jungs im Radhaus in der Schiebestrasse sehr nett (rede mit dem mit der aufgegelten Frisur!).
Viel Glueck und berichte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermute (11. April 2016)

Die Speiche in Gohlis entlüftet dir deine Reverb anstandslos. Ob on the fly kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber Anruf lohnt sich.


----------



## GuyGood (11. April 2016)

Was, " Dank toller Zug-Verbindungen seit 2016 ist Jena in 1 Stunde erledigt."!!!! Das ist ja cool, das wusste ich noch gar nicht! Das war eigentlich immer der größte Haken für mich, wenn ich mit dem Zug fahren wollte.


----------



## Moonhill (12. April 2016)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Was, " Dank toller Zug-Verbindungen seit 2016 ist Jena in 1 Stunde erledigt."!!!! Das ist ja cool, das wusste ich noch gar nicht! Das war eigentlich immer der größte Haken für mich, wenn ich mit dem Zug fahren wollte.


Abellio 1:16 Leipzig Hbf-> Jena Paradise
RE nach Lichtenfels ab Leipzig Hbf 1:01 nach Jena Paradise
In Abelliozügen kostet Radmitnahme nichts soweit ich das von meinen Kundenbetreuern weiss. Wie das im RE nach Lichtenfels ist weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Floyd0707 (12. April 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Naja..hab mich mal angemeldet...Aber schon vor längerer Zeit...so nen bissl Flachlandgelutsche dürfte doch kein Problem sein......so zwischen Job und Schule ne willkommene Abwechslung. Ab Juli dann lieber wieder enduro Rennen.
> 
> gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


und wie lief es? Bilder vom Rennen findest du bei uns auf der Seite


----------



## wildbiker (12. April 2016)

Naja strecke war ganz ok...Viel Asphalt dabei. Hab auch einen mit Rennrad gesehen (kein crosser). Hat für platz 3 gereicht. Nä. Jahr vlt. Wieder.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WvN (12. April 2016)

@wildbiker, über welche Distanz bist Du denn angetreten und welche Startnummer hattest Du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (13. April 2016)

15er Runde...

gesendet vom Smartfön


----------



## beutelfuchs (13. April 2016)

Moin,
haette jemand in LPZ Nord ein Auspresswerkzeug fuer RS Daempferbuchsen fuer 2min bei der Hand, zb das von Huber?

Sowas hier:
http://www.leokast.de/s/cc_images/cache_2443482140.jpg?t=1383942403


----------



## wildbiker (13. April 2016)

Huber direkt nich...aber von rs direkt...aus welcher ecke nord kommste denne?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ool-Montagewerkzeug-fuer-Gleitbuchsen-p30649/

gesendet vom Smartfön


----------



## beutelfuchs (13. April 2016)

500m vom Muellberg 
Dein Teil passt sicher. Wennu magst gern PM und ich bring dirn Bier mit. Ansonsten hab ich das Teil auch grad bestellt, kommt sicher Freitag.


----------



## Frodijak (28. April 2016)

...


----------



## reizhusten (28. April 2016)

Die Kernberge sind das Highlight in Jena. Dort gibt es einen unteren, mittleren und oberen Weg die parallel verlaufen. Der mittlere ist der Weg an der "Klippe" der obere ist genauso reizvoll aber eben nicht an der Klippe und nicht so überlaufen. Also für Dich dann der obere als Umfahrung der kritischen Stellen. Vom der Lobdeburg aus den blau markierten Weg folgen. Beim Fürstenbrunnen aus auf den oberen Weg der zum Steinkreuz führt (blau markiert wenn ich mich nicht irre). Wenn Du dann noch über Steinkreuz -> Fuchsturm zum Jenzig hoch fährst kommst Du auf 60 km und 1200 hm. Die Westseite von Jena ist auch schön, dort sind die interessanten Trails aber weit verstreut und man muss viel Forstautobahn dazwischen fahren. 
Im Erzgebirge kenn ich mich nicht aus und kann deswegen nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Frodijak (28. April 2016)

...


----------



## reizhusten (28. April 2016)

Sachsenticket gilt in ganz Sachsen, Thüringen und S-A.


----------



## Wiesel0888 (30. April 2016)

Servus, bin relativ neu hier in Markkleeberg, und suche für mich und mein Bike ein paar coole Trails sowie Biker die mit mir diese auch lang donnern.
Jemand Interesse bzw Tipps? Bin auch für dafür zu haben die bikes in mein Bulli zu werfen und ein stück zu fahren um zu coolen Trails zu gelangen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Das Wiesel


----------



## Frodijak (30. April 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermute (9. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute,
hat jemand Lust diesen Samstag oder generell (vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit) mit nach Sankt Andreasberg (oder alternativ Schöneck) zu kommen? Mein üblicher Ausflugspartner ist derzeit nicht verfügbar und alleine machts doch keinen Spaß...
Ein Platz auf dem Dach fürs Rad hab ich noch 

PS: Wäre dieses Jahr mein 1. Ausflug. Kondition: Ich hab Spaß am Fahren und bin mit den 10 Abfahrten vollstens zufrieden


----------



## GuyGood (9. Mai 2016)

War noch nie in St. Andreasberg  Klingt nach Spaß und wenn sich noch niemand gemeldet hat, dann melde ich mich hiermit


----------



## ROB1988 (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo Community, 

am 04.06.2016 findet im Trailcenter Rabenberg (Breitenbrunn) die sächsische Hochschulmeisterschaft im MTB Enduro statt. Teilnehmen können alle Studenten, die an einer sächsischen Hochschule eingeschrieben sind, also ganz egal ob Fachhochschule oder Uni. Wir freuen uns auf weitere Teilnehmer und ein tolles Event. Bei Interesse könnt ihr mich gerne kontaktieren. Ansonsten findet ihr alle weiteren Informationen anbei.


Sportliche Grüße,
Robert


----------



## 7x35 (18. Mai 2016)

Weiß jemand aus Leipzig oder dem Leipziger Raum zufällig, ob die Rekultivierung der ehemaligen Mülldeponie Liebertwolkwitz abgeschlossen ist und/oder die Wege dort legal befahrbar sind?


----------



## BigVolker (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute, ich brauch mal wieder Support: es geht sich um folgendes - ich hab den Cantipin am Stahlramen meiner Freundin abgerissen und er ist natürlich nicht austauschbar - der Sockel ist verlötet. Kennt jemand eine Werkstatt, die sich solch biederer Arbeiten (neuen Sockel anlöten) annimmt?
Danke vorab!


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Mai 2016)

Frag doch Sören vom BDO.


----------



## BigVolker (20. Mai 2016)

Dann geh ich mal hin.


----------



## 7x35 (21. Mai 2016)

Ansonsten, frag auch mal beim Biela (ich glaub, der war auch mal beim BDO) in der Körnerstraße nach. Dort wird definitiv selbst geschweißt und gelötet...


----------



## Xooldman (22. Mai 2016)

Hat irgendjemand eine Enpfehlung für einen Laufradbauer in Leipzig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [THM]ThomasS (22. Mai 2016)

Alexej ... arbeitet als Freelancer bei Rotor ... ich fahre jetzt schon mehrere Jahre auf seinen Werken durch die Botanik.


----------



## morph027 (22. Mai 2016)

Hab meine letzten alle selber gestrickt und dann im Rückenwind fertig machen lassen. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## 7x35 (27. Mai 2016)

Deponie Liebertwolkwitz war noch niemand? Dann muss ich selber mal hin. Was anderes, weiß jemand, wie es um die Verbindung Böhlen - Zwenkauer See / Imbiss an der B2 bestellt ist? Dort sollte mal ein Radweg entstehen bzw. fertiggestellt werden. Als ich dort das letzte mal vom Zwenkauer See kommend vorbeigeschaut habe, endete mein Vorhaben jedoch (gefühlt kurz vor Schluss) ziemlich abrupt. Das wäre eine sehr matschige Angelegenheit geworden, worauf ich weder Lust hatte, noch vorbereitet war...


----------



## err (27. Mai 2016)

Ich hab vor über einem Jahr mal versucht vom Imbiss an der B2 nach Böhlen zu kommen. Es fing mit Baustelle an, wurde zu Waldweg der zusehends verschwand und ich hab dann mein Rad etwa eine Stunde quer durch dichten Wald geschoben. Am Ende bin ich an einer Motocross Strecke gelandet, jedenfalls hab ich es dafür gehalten, und von dort führte dann ein Weg bis direkt vor die Kühltürme. Blöderweise stand der Weg teilweise einen halben Meter unter Wasser.
Seitdem hab ich's nicht wieder versucht.


----------



## 7x35 (27. Mai 2016)

Wo ich hinwollte (ehemalige Poliklinik Böhlen, und wie das theoretisch gegangen wäre), war mir beim letzten mal (irgendwann im Herbst letzten Jahres) schon klar. Aber verlaufen hatte ich mich dort vor Jahren auch schon mal komplett, bin dann über 'ne alte Aschekippe und vorbei an 'nem "See" auch vor den Kühltürmen (Werkstraße) gelandet. Keine Ahnung, wie die: https://www.facebook.com/DietmarBer...270521585302/1429772937335060/?type=1&theater das angestellt haben...

Die vermeintliche Motocross-Strecke dürfte der letzte Abschnitt gewesen sein, wo die Wege abrupt enden. Bis dorthin bin ich ja beim letzten mal auch vorgedrungen. Dort waren bzw. sind ja ganz offensichtlich Planierraupen zugange (gewesen)...


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Mai 2016)

Ist das nicht die mit Benzol verseuchte Kippe?
Bin den Weg vom Imbiss nach Böhlen Kraftwerk früher öfter lang, da gings zum Schluss immer durch diese Kippe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (27. Mai 2016)

Die Strecke bzw. Gegend kenn ich dort auch. Vlt. 2 Jahre her dass ich dort lang gefahren bin. Über die kippe sind wir auch paar mal drüber gekrabbelt, Zaun und verbotsschild war da schon niedergelatscht und lag auf der seite, lockerer zerpflügter boden war nicht fahrbar. Auf der motocross strecke waren wir auch und die riesen Pfütze weiter rein Richtung leipzig ließ sich da noch zu umfahren. Durch das Stück Wald ging da noch ein trail. Danach kam man aufn breiten schotterweg.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 7x35 (28. Mai 2016)

Ne, neben der Benzol-Kippe, die ja direkt neben (westlich) der Werkstraße verläuft, gibt es auch noch 'ne Aschekippe. Da muss man allerdings, wenn man vom Imbiss kommt irgendwann die Hänge weiter westlich hoch (mit dem Fahrrad eher nicht machbar). Von der Kippe selbst verläuft dann wieder ein Plattenweg herunter auf die Werksstraße.  
Was die MC-Strecke angeht, ihr sprecht jetzt aber nicht von der (tatsächlich existierenden) westlich des Störmthaler Sees, oder? Die Pfütze dort (Unterführung B95 bei Rötha) wurde ja, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, während des Hochwassers 2013 von der Gösel geflutet. Ob die noch mal passierbar gemacht wird, ist fraglich. Dort gibt es aber ca. 1 Kilometer weiter westlich die Möglichkeit die B95 zu unterqueren (parallel zum Wehr). Allerdings ist das Gebiet um das NSG Rückhaltebecken Stöhna herum größtenteils Privatbesitz, die Begehung/Befahrung verboten. Darauf wird auch explizit hingewiesen. Die Verbindung zwischen der MC-Strecke entlang der B95 bis zur Anschlussstelle Rötha ist leider zugewuchert, nicht mehr passierbar, die Verbindung parallel zur Gösel steht selbst im Hochsommer unter Wasser. Das beginnt ja schon am Abzweig hinter dem MC-Gelände...


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube die Ecke dort an der B95 wird mit den Jahren eher noch uninteressanter, als sie es 1995 schon war. 
Ach war das damals schön im Zwenkauer Loch, mit Hängebrücke...
Vielleicht ändert sich ja was wenn die Autobahn mal fertig ist.
Das einzig Positive ist ja die Brùcke über die B95 bei Grossdeuben (?), die ist ja Ende des Jahres fertig.

Am Kohlenberg war ich grad mal wieder, da ist ja eine Mini Dirtstrecke direkt an der Steilkante entstanden... für Lebensmüde???


----------



## 7x35 (29. Mai 2016)

Weiter südlich so im Bereich Borna, Lucka, Meuselwitz, Altenburg, Neukirchen, Petersgrube gibt's genug zu entdecken, wenn man mit Leipzig und Umgebung durch ist. Da bietet sich auch die S-Bahn als Zubringer an, wenn man kein Auto hat. Zum Teil richtig üble Steigungen/Gefälle, die man dort so gar nicht vermuten würde und jede Menge unberührter Wege abseits der Straßen. Gerade im Altenburger Land scheint man so ganz eigene Vorstellungen von Feldwegen zu haben...


----------



## gurkendoktor (30. Mai 2016)

Ich bin das mal nach OSM gefahren vom Imbiss bis rueber an die Werksstrasse. Das ging hervorragend, ist allerdings auch schon 2 oder Jahre her. Daneben waren massive Bautaetigkeiten, ich weiss also nicht, ob das jetzt noch so funktioniert. Das Mal davor habe ich mich massiv verfahren, inklusive Durchfahrt des Absetzerrestloch 13 (das damals saniert wurde) und Erklimmen der Benzolkippe. Das im Sommer hat gut Kopfschmerzen gemacht und man bekommt eine Ahnung, wie das alles "damals" ausgesehen haben muss.

Die Cross-Strecke ist direkt im Wald. Die am Stoermthaler ist eine andere.


----------



## Liqueurhawk (14. Juni 2016)

Heyho
hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag mit nach Rabenberg zum Trailcenter zu fahren? Mein Kollege liegt darnieder und ich hätte noch Platz für zwei Menschen inklusive Bikes im/am Auto.


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juni 2016)

Wir zelten in Rabenberg  Viel Spaß dir  Ich sag nur die Wasserski Saison wird am Wochenende dort eröffnet


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2016)

...


----------



## 7x35 (19. Juni 2016)

7x35 schrieb:


> Deponie Liebertwolkwitz war noch niemand?



Wie versprochen habe ich mal vorbeigeschaut. Leider alles mit Zäunen, Gittern und Toren abgesperrt . Gibt auch mehrere Hinweisschilder, dass Betreten verboten ist. Das wird auch kontrolliert. Aber vielleicht hilft die Info, dass sich niemand umsonst auf den Weg machen muss. 'Hoffe trotzdem, dass die irgendwann mal befahrbar ist. Immerhin wurde sie vor über 20 Jahren geschlossen. Für mich schaut es auch so aus, als ob die Rekultivierung abgeschlossen ist. Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich da...


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Juni 2016)

Ja, aber was will man da?
Ist zwar lange her, dass ich dort mit MTB und RR lang bin, aber bis auf zwei drei Feldwege und einen Pfad gibt es zwischen Liebertwolkwitz und Seifertshain nichts, was eine Anfahrt lohnt.  Auch in eine Runde lässt es sich nicht einbauen. Ich kenne in der Ecke zumindest nichts, erst ab Naunhof gibt es wieder ein paar Feld-Wald-und-Wiesenwege. Auch von Mõlkau aus Richtung Störmthal ist nichts.
Da kann man genauso auf eine der Remex-Halden rauf, bringt genauso wenig (Paunsdorf zB).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (10. Juli 2016)

War heute das erste Mal (obwohl ich ja schon ne Weile hier wohne und das Rad habe^^) beim Müllberg. Sehr cool, da muss ich doch öfter hin, am Besten aber doch mit Schoner^^. Danke an die beiden, die mir kurz mal die Wege erklärt haben ^_^


----------



## Corporal_Nobbs (28. Juli 2016)

Moin,

Komme aus Leipzig und überlege, am Sonntag mal nach Hahnenklee zu fahren. Da mein Kumpel keine Zeit hat - mag jemand anderes mitfahren? Platz im Auto habe ich. Sprit wird geteilt. 

Ne zehnerkarte ist mir mittlerweile genug. Also nicht bis Anschlag eine Runde nach der anderen ;-)
Braunlage wäre evtl. auch eine Option. 
Da ich noch im Urlaub bin dauerts evtl etwas mit der Antwort. 

Also wer hat Bock?

Grüsse,
Tobi


----------



## WvN (30. Juli 2016)

Hi an alle Kurzentschlossenen, 

ich würde morgen ins Trailcenter Rabenberg fahren. Einen Platz aufm Dach und einen im Auto hätte ich noch frei.
Abfahrt ist noch variabel. 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## GuyGood (31. Juli 2016)

Mist, hätte zwar Zeit weil das mit Corporal Nobbs leider nicht geklappt hat diesen Sonntag aber nach der tretlastigen Tour heute hätte ich doch den Lift bevorzugt und hab es auch jetzt erst gelesen. Sorry Aber danke fürs reinschreiben!


----------



## gtbulls (5. August 2016)

Falls einer der hiesigen Lust hat, im Rätselthread mitzumischen...


zr0wrk schrieb:


> Okay ... braucht ihr mehr? Die Erhebung, auf der der Balken liegt, ist 153,3 m ü. NN und sie ist keinesfalls natürlich, obwohl eine Menge Bäume drauf wachsen. Man hat von hier einen Blick, der eine Pferderennbahn ebenso einschließt wie ein historisches Schlachtfeld von nicht geringer Bedeutung.


----------



## zr0wrk (5. August 2016)

gtbulls schrieb:


> Falls einer der hiesigen Lust hat, im Rätselthread mitzumischen...


 Eyh ... jetzt wird's zu leicht!


----------



## dkc-live (9. August 2016)

Hey,

Ich fahre vom 21.-27.8 an den Gardasee um mich mit Freunden zu treffen.
Ich hätte noch Platz im Auto für ein Bike und Biker. Wenn auch jemand an den Gardasee möchte hätte ich noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit frei.
Ich starte in Leipzig und Ende in Leipzig. Am Gardasee kann ich überall absetzen . Es wären ungefähr 50 € Benzin für jeden.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Xooldman (10. September 2016)

Hat irgendjemand morgen eine Ausfahrt geplant, bei der man sich anschließen könnte?


----------



## GuyGood (10. September 2016)

Ich hatte überlegt morgen früh mit dem Zug nach Schöneck zu fahren... @Xooldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (10. September 2016)

Danke @GuyGood für das Angebot! Schöneck ist mir ein bissel too much. Ich glaube das würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht überleben oder mein knackendes Plasterad.


----------



## speedfreak8484 (10. September 2016)

Hi xooldman.
Ich würde viell nahe südlicher auwald od fockeberg mal ne kurze runde drehen.viell findet sich ja Zeit.allein hab auch nur keine Lust .weiß noch nicht wann und wie usw.
Gruss.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. September 2016)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Danke @GuyGood für das Angebot! Schöneck ist mir ein bissel too much. Ich glaube das würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht überleben oder mein knackendes Plasterad.


 
Warst du schonmal dort?
Der Erichpoptrail ist Klappradtauglich und macht mit jedem Rad Spass.
Der Jumptrail geht eh nur mit DH oder FR, die Sprünge sind riesig.
Der Rest ist nicht erwähnenswert. Der Übungsparcours ist gut.

Ich geh baden im Cossi .


----------



## GuyGood (10. September 2016)

Hmm, mir ist gerade das rechte Pedal im Hafen kaputt gegangen (hatte aber auch schon vorher rumgezickt) . Würde aber wohl dennoch fahren und nen Rad leihen  
Aber mal was anderes: Also die Kurbel ist hinüber auf der Antriebsseite, aber das Pedal (DMR Vault) sieht noch wirklich gut aus und das Gewinde hat keine wirkliche Beschädigung. Würdet ihr das trotzdem tauschen weil es irgendwie abgenutzt sein könnte? 
Die Kurbel war eine SLX mit den Inserts. Weiß gar nicht, ob ich wieder die gleiche nehmen soll nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen. Was sagt ihr zu der "Problematik"?


----------



## GuyGood (10. September 2016)

@cxfahrer Komm doch mit, du Faulpelz^^ Außerdem dachte ich, du wärst im Urlaub


----------



## cxfahrer (10. September 2016)

Ne, genug abwärts, hat gereicht, die WM schau ich am TV.
Ich hab hier noch ne Deore Kurbel, wenns pressiert. Sonst kauf halt irgendwas, ist doch total egal. 
Was soll denn am Pedal sein? 

Schöneck will ich schon nochmal, aber nicht morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (10. September 2016)

speedfreak8484 schrieb:


> Hi xooldman.
> Ich würde viell nahe südlicher auwald od fockeberg mal ne kurze runde drehen.viell findet sich ja Zeit.allein hab auch nur keine Lust .weiß noch nicht wann und wie usw.
> Gruss.


Klingt gut. Ich muss heute Abend nochmal das knarzende Plasterad auseinandernehmen. Macht mich irre dieses Geknacke. Können wir ja morgen nochmal abstimmen wann und wo wir fahren. 

@cxfahrer Ja war 2-3 Mal in Schöneck. Ist schon schön da. Aber ich nutze da halt nur die Trails. Die Springerei lerne ich nicht mehr. Da würde es wahrscheinlich auch das Plasterad auseinanderhauen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (12. September 2016)

Mir wurde Heute mein Kona Process 111 in der Innenstadt quasi aus dem Buero gestohlen:


Das Hinterrad hat der Dieb irgendwie vergessen und die Stuetze ist derweil 'ne schwarze Reverb.
Falls wer sowas sieht ist es wohl zu 99% meins, da ich in Leipzig nie ein Anderes gesehen habe. Ich bin fuer jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Ich geh dann mal weinen...


----------



## zr0wrk (12. September 2016)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Mir wurde Heute mein Kona Process 111 in der Innenstadt quasi aus dem Buero gestohlen:


Das ist ärgerlich. Hattest du es am Hinterrad angeschlossen oder warum ist das noch da?


----------



## beutelfuchs (12. September 2016)

War an der Kettenstrebe angeschlossen. Keine Ahnung, warum er das HR abgebaut und stehen lassen hat. 
Vielleicht hole ich mir doch 'nen Crosser, ist wohl unauffaelliger und fuer die Gegend vielleicht eh die bessere Art Bike


----------



## zr0wrk (12. September 2016)

Am Besten hat man mehrere Bikes, darunter was abgeranztes für die Stadt. Aber das heißt nicht, dass es nicht geklaut wird. Allerdings tut das dann nicht so weh.


----------



## GuyGood (12. September 2016)

Und was bedeutet aus dem Büro heraus genauer? Wenn ich fragen darf O


----------



## morph027 (13. September 2016)

Mist. Ich halt die Augen auf, aber ich hab in den letzten 10 Jahren nie wieder was gesehen


----------



## BigVolker (19. September 2016)

An den Wi**ser, der Freitagabend versucht hat an der Könneritzstr. die Manitou Supernova von meinem Schwinn zu entwenden: Krieg' ich dich in einer kompromittierenden Situation, wird es dir leid tun! Ach ... und die Schelle meiner Hayes El Camino werde ich im gleichen Zug vergelten!

...und so verdampft mein Groll ungehört...


----------



## BigVolker (23. September 2016)

Mal was anderes: Ich hätte Bock auf eine Art "Schrauberkollektiv", im Prinzip einfach ein Werkraum für im Endeffekt 2-3 Leute. Mir gehts eigentlich nur darum, dass ich meinen Fahrradkram auslagern kann und einfach mal einen Platz habe, wo man überhaupt sowas wie ein System der Ordnung etablieren kann. Momentan habe ich ein eher beengtes Platzverhältnis und da wäre eine Werkbank schon ein Segen.
Gibt es hier Leute die sich für sowas interessieren? Leider habe ich noch nichts konkretes, suche aber vorwiegend in Plagwitz, der Nähe wegen.


----------



## zr0wrk (23. September 2016)

Wenns sowas in Südvorstadt oder Connewitz gäbe, wäre ich dabei. Plagwitz ist mir zu weit, um nach dem Abendessen noch mal in der Werkstatt zu verschwinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigVolker (23. September 2016)

Soll mir recht sein. Da bin ich schnell hingerollt. Gibts da vielleicht am Kreuz im Werk 2 noch Mieträume?


----------



## morph027 (23. September 2016)

Idee find ich gut, da könnte man auch mal ein oder zwei Werkzeuge anschaffen, die man sich sonst nicht gönnt. Wird aber schon wieder schwierig, wenn einer keine Lust mehr hat. Da müsste man dann schon mal sinnvollerweise einen Verein gründen, der das Zeug von Mitgliederbeiträgen kauft oder so.


----------



## BigVolker (23. September 2016)

Ja...nee...das stimmt natürlich, da sollte man sich mal bei einem Umtrunk unterhalten. Da bin ich aber zu unbewandert und gutmütig, um bei der Kohle rumzuzicken.


----------



## morph027 (23. September 2016)

Geht mir ähnlich. Aber man hat ja da schon mal was gehört von jemandem, der jemanden kennt oder so


----------



## BigVolker (23. September 2016)

Du meinst im negativen Sinne? Oder wie oder watt?


----------



## zr0wrk (23. September 2016)

Ich glaube, im Werk2 bekommt man grad keine Räume. So 'ne richtig gute Idee für 'ne Location hab ich nicht. Irgend 'ne alte Werkstatt oder 'ne Garage wäre sicherlich gut ... Ich halt mal die Augen offen, wenn ich um die Ecken ziehe.


----------



## BigVolker (23. September 2016)

Naja, wir sollten vielleicht vorher uns mal kurz konstruktiv zusammensetzen. So zum kennenlernen.

Edit: sorry for cimplicated Satzbildung. Freitagabend und so :-/


----------



## zr0wrk (23. September 2016)

Vorschläge? Vielleicht 'ne Runde mit dem Bike durch den Wald und auf 'nen Kaffee oder ein Radler zum Quatschen irgendwo anhalten? Oder doch mal abends ohne Bike?


----------



## BigVolker (23. September 2016)

Look for se 'Entertainment'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. September 2016)

Könnte jemand mit Motorsäge mal diese doofen umgestürzten Bäume am Kulki und im Bienitz beseitigen?
Danke.


----------



## Moonhill (27. September 2016)

...Rabenberg ist bekannt, Bikepark Schöneck ebenfalls....war aber schon jemand hier: http://trailpark.cz/de/


----------



## Jinpster (27. September 2016)

Nein, steht aber auf meiner Liste weit oben. Geb bescheid wenn ich mal hin fahre und Platz habe.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (27. September 2016)

Moonhill schrieb:


> ...Rabenberg ist bekannt, Bikepark Schöneck ebenfalls....war aber schon jemand hier: http://trailpark.cz/de/



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trail-park-klinovec-hat-wer-infos-dazu.812876/


----------



## wildbiker (28. September 2016)

Ja, war ich...Azur trail gefahren...mega flowig...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## morph027 (28. September 2016)

Waren heute...Nicht schlecht. Wie Pod, nur noch geleckter  Also treten braucht man quasi nicht, ist ewig unterwegs. Der rote Trail ist bei gewisser Geschwindigkeit schon echt herausfordernd bzw. anstrengend. Aber macht mal Spass. Hat halt nicht mehr viel mit MTB zu zun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. Oktober 2016)

Bei einigen Trailabschnitten fällt mir zunehmend auf, dass da wohl kaum mehr einer langfährt/langgeht - sie wachsen zu:

- Müllberg hintenrunter (geht zwar noch, aber die Brombeeren)
- Sternburgscher Park, vom Brückchen bis zur "Ruine" am Bach lang
- Bienitz, auf dem Erdwall von der Gaststätte zum Kanal vor (die Steilabfahrt)
- Markkleeberger "Weissdorngestrüpp" hinterer Teil (vorne wurde es für den Crosslauf freigeschnitten)
- Zschocherscher Winkel (war aber immer schon recht verwachsen)
- Stöckchenleger zweiter Abschnitt (liegen aber die halt die dicken beiden Bäume quer)
- Abfallwasser vorn am Bahndamm (Kraftwerk Connewitz)
- Trail Neue Harth unter der A38 bis zum Roten Rohr (da wo die Wildschweine alles aufwühlen)
+ Trail Neue Harth vom Roten Rohr zum Zwenkauer (direkt neben dem Asphaltweg mit den Pfützen):




 

Hülfe ja vielleicht, wenn nicht nur ich da regelmäßig langradeln würde  ..

Der Trail vom Griechen im Markkleeberger Gewerbegebiet hinter in die Neue Harth ist schon nicht mehr zu finden. Zumindest von Süden her nicht (da wo geharvestert wurde vor Jahren).


----------



## Frodijak (8. Oktober 2016)

...


----------



## GuyGood (8. Oktober 2016)

wollt gerade sagen. Dann nimm doch mal Leute mit, die dann auch die Trails kennen


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (8. Oktober 2016)

Wir sollten unbedingt wieder was regelmäßiges ins Leben rufen - und wenn es Sonntag Vormittag ist! Ich freu mich drauf; bin aber erst mal bis Frühjahr raus...
Für Sägen, Hacken und kurvige Umwege Anlegen war ich schon immer gern zu haben.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Oktober 2016)

Kurier dich erstmal aus.



Frodijak schrieb:


> Die bdo Runden sofern es sie noch gibt kommen da auch nicht lang?
> 
> Ich kenne zum Teil manche Stellen gar nicht die du aufgeführt hast.


 
Habe oben im Post mal Links zu den Stravasegmenten ergänzt soweit ich die hab.

BDO fahren wir da schonmal lang, aber wenn man sechs sieben Leute ist macht man halt keine Experimente wo man dann entweder zurückschieben muss oder von Brombeeren Kletten und Schlingpflanzen belästigt wird. Die genannten Wegabschnitte sind aber jetzt nicht soo verwachsen. Gestern haben mich die Schlingpflanzen und Brombeeren nur am Müllberg hinten vom Rad gezerrrt... .

PS: hier ist aber nix verwachsen, alles frei - nur ein wenig Harvester unterwegs...


----------



## ManuelS (11. Oktober 2016)

@cxfahrer 
Kannst du mir mal eine PN schicken?
Leider habe ich keine Berechtigung -.-


----------



## Frodijak (11. Oktober 2016)

...


----------



## wildbiker (11. Oktober 2016)

Oh my hometrails....nettes gebiet um sich mal nach der Arbeit nen bissl auszutoben..


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Oktober 2016)

täuscht
27.5*3.0 hinten 29*2.5 vorn


----------



## Destroy104 (14. Oktober 2016)

gibts hier ein paar leute die aucvh mal den fokeberg durchrollen, hinten gibts ja doch einige anspuchsvolle stolperpassagen mit naturellen drops und sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (14. Oktober 2016)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> gibts hier ein paar leute die aucvh mal den fokeberg durchrollen, hinten gibts ja doch einige anspuchsvolle stolperpassagen mit naturellen drops und sowas


Da ist nicht viel "naturell" - hat alles Schweiß gekostet.


----------



## Destroy104 (14. Oktober 2016)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Da ist nicht viel "naturell" - hat alles Schweiß gekostet.


das dort einiges gebaut wurde sieht man, wann trifft man euch da so?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (14. Oktober 2016)

In den nächsten Monaten nicht. Habe letztes Jahr mit einem Freund immer mal bisschen Wegpflege betrieben, weil uns die geraden Runterbremsabfahrten gelangweilt haben. Er hat inzwischen zu viele Kinder und ich  eine mickrige Gesundheit...


----------



## Destroy104 (15. Oktober 2016)

Schade, ich versuche mal weiterhin etwas pflege zu betriben, ich würde auch gerne noch was bauen,


----------



## WvN (15. Oktober 2016)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> ich würde auch gerne noch was bauen,



Wo willst du denn dort was bauen?


----------



## Destroy104 (15. Oktober 2016)

schwer zu erklären, auf der einen seite ist nen stolperpfad,(steile, moosig, alles mit backsteinen voll die auch bemosst sind, teilweise liegt nen halber schornstein, den man als drop benutzen kann) und eine art table, wenn man da ne abfahrt reinzeiht,  und dann via steilkurve auf den "table" zu und dann weiter in die stolperpassage.  also wenn du ganz oben bis am fokeberg, den aussichtspunkt wo man das neue rathaus sieht, rechts den weg runter.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaub wenn du schaufeln willst, ist das an Halde Zschocher und Nahleberg dankbarer. Wenn man dich lässt.


----------



## Destroy104 (16. Oktober 2016)

ja da könntest du recht haben, aber das ist ein ganzer weg,  ich brauch ne knappe stunde bis hin, zum trasch mountain( nahleberg) und der fokeberg liegt 15 min weg


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2016)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> ja da könntest du recht haben, aber das ist ein ganzer weg,  ich brauch ne knappe stunde bis hin, auch bis zum trasch mountain( nahleberg) und der fokeberg liegt 15 min weg


 
Mit dem Rad...?






( Foto von @ kharma, x-line Saalbach-Hinterglemm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## err (17. Oktober 2016)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> ja da könntest du recht haben, aber das ist ein ganzer weg,  ich brauch ne knappe stunde bis hin, auch bis zum trasch mountain( nahleberg) und der fokeberg liegt 15 min weg



Fährst du mit'm Auto oder warum brauchst du so lange? 
Die zschochersche Halde ist vom Fockeberg maximal 15 Minuten weg. Vielleicht 20-25 wenn man ein paar Trails mitnimmt.


----------



## Destroy104 (17. Oktober 2016)

err schrieb:


> Fährst du mit'm Auto oder warum brauchst du so lange?
> Die zschochersche Halde ist vom Fockeberg maximal 15 Minuten weg. Vielleicht 20-25 wenn man ein paar Trails mitnimmt.


 ich fahre nen recht entspannten stiel  wenn ich net grade kanten zum springen benutze. ja trash mountain wird schon etwas an die 50 min dauern bis ich von zuahse da bin, muss ja einmal quer durch die ganze Stadt.  die halde zschocher, bin ich noch net gefahren. wüsse auch nicht genau wo sie liegt.vielleicht hast du ja mal eine beschreibung für mich, würde ich mir gerne ansehen und am fokeberg mag ich einfach die Trümmerfelder,


----------



## ManuelS (17. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt bei der Halde 2 Abfahrten vom Berg oben... 
Schau mal hier: 51.305022, 12.337623

Wollte auch mal wieder hin. Vllt am Donnerstag mal


----------



## err (17. Oktober 2016)

https://www.google.de/maps/dir//51.3047818,12.3378642/@51.3058383,12.337242,17z

Die Trümmer hast du dort auch. Alle "Berge" in Leipzig sind ehemalige Schutthalden und bestehen aus ähnlichem Material.


----------



## zr0wrk (17. Oktober 2016)

err schrieb:


> Die Trümmer hast du dort auch. Alle "Berge" in Leipzig sind ehemalige Schutthalden und bestehen aus ähnlichem Material.


Ich finde, am Nahleberg ist der Müll schon noch ein bisschen frischer. Meines Wissens handelt es sich hierbei um eine ehemalige Mülldeponie und nicht um einen (Trümmer-)Schuttberg, wie es beim Fockeberg der Fall ist. Sieht man allerdings auch.


----------



## err (17. Oktober 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Meines Wissens handelt es sich hierbei um eine ehemalige Mülldeponie


Jap, die Deponie Möckern. Die wurde aber Mitte der 40er auch erst aus Trümmern der Innenstadt aufgeschüttet. (soweit ich und Wikipedia das wissen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (17. Oktober 2016)

Mag sein, dass unter dem Müll auch noch Schutt liegt. Aber das ganze Plastik und vor allem das Glas dämpfen imho das Fahrvergnügen dort schon erheblich, auch wenn sich erfreulicherweise Leute um die Trails dort bemühen.


----------



## Destroy104 (17. Oktober 2016)

ManuelS schrieb:


> Es gibt bei der Halde 2 Abfahrten vom Berg oben...
> Schau mal hier: 51.305022, 12.337623
> 
> Wollte auch mal wieder hin. Vllt am Donnerstag mal


 wenn du magst und das wetter passt können wir ja gemeinsam fahren


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2016)

2.5 Abfahrten. Die gebaute  splittet sich an der Asphaltkurve nach rechts und links. 
Den Brombeerweg würde ich eher als Auffahrt bezeichnen.
Vorsicht, sind grad wieder Reiterinnen dort unterwegs!


----------



## ManuelS (17. Oktober 2016)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> wenn du magst und das wetter passt können wir ja gemeinsam fahren



Klar, sollte das Wetter passen, werde ich mich ab 1700-1730 dort irgendwo rumtummeln. Kann leider keine genaue Zeit sagen, da es auf Arbeit nicht immer pünktlich loseht


----------



## Destroy104 (17. Oktober 2016)

na dann hoffen wir mal auf das beste, wenns wetter, wie du sagst passt, werden wir uns sicher am donnerstag dort treffen.


----------



## Caliber38 (20. Oktober 2016)

Hi zusammen, habe das MTB-Fahren neu für mich entdeckt. Bin jetzt eher zufällig auf die Dirt-Strecke im Keesschen Park gestossen.
Fährt dort einer von hier? Würde da gerne mal mitmachen. Bräuchte noch einige Tipps wie ich da durch komme.


----------



## beyerKC (20. Oktober 2016)

Grüßt euch ihr Leipziger und umländer 
Suche einen der meinen Rage neue Farbe verpasst kennt einer einen ordentlich Betrieb zwischen Leipzig  und Wurzen
Danke im voraus


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Oktober 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Ich habe bislang zwei Carbon-Rahmen bei Voigtländer in der Rittergutsstraße (hinterm Auensee) lackieren lassen, war aber mit dem Ergebnis jeweils nicht 100% zufrieden. Da der Betrieb sich auch nicht gerade auf Fahrradrahmen spezialisiert hat, dauern solche Aufträge auch immer etwas, wenn größere Sachen für irgendwelche Unternehmen anliegen. Ich habe in dem einen Fall gut sechs Wochen auf meinen Rahmen gewartet, zuerst musste die Farbe bestellt werden, dann war der eine Kollege krank, dann waren andere Sachen wichtiger und so zog sich das hin und hin. Die Kommunikation vor Ort war allerdings immer freundlich und zuvorkommend, allerdings fand ich dann eben nicht immer alles 100% umgesetzt wie gewollt, Kleinigkeiten zwar ... aber wenn man schon so individuelle Dinge in Auftrag gibt, ärgert es dann doch, wenn es nicht ganz genau passt.


----------



## ManuelS (20. Oktober 2016)

Schaffe es heute nicht -.-

Stehe im Stau auf der A38


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## beyerKC (20. Oktober 2016)

Das Problem kenne ich ja auch zu gute hatte einen Lacker nur da musste ich auch 8 Wochen warten und am ende knapp über 200 Euro los und das soll dieses mal anders sein deswegen frage ich ja ob jemand einen guten kennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich und mehrere andere sind sehr zufrieden mit Voigtländer :yes:


----------



## beyerKC (24. Oktober 2016)

So habe heute mal in gerichshain Bach gefragt und prompt die Antwort private Aufträge machen wir nicht mehr  und bei voigtländer kam am Freitag als Antwort das wird dieses Jahr nix mehr zu viele andere Aufträge! Also weiter suchen


----------



## bikepunx (26. Oktober 2016)

hey grüsse in die runde.hat wer vonn euch lust abends mal wöchentlich ne runde zu drehn ?
kann aber erst ab 19:00 uhr .arbeit und so


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Oktober 2016)

bikepunx schrieb:


> hey grüsse in die runde.hat wer vonn euch lust abends mal wöchentlich ne runde zu drehn ?
> kann aber erst ab 19:00 uhr .arbeit und so


Ja, da wirst du wohl alleine fahren müssen.
Wir treffen uns immer noch Do 18:30 Mendebrunnen und Di 18:00 BDO - wenn jemand kommt. Die Motivation ist teils gering zur Zeit.

PS: @Haldezschocheraufräumer: das habt ihr aber fein aufgeräumt . Wer baut mal einen Wallride in der Linkskurve ?


----------



## bikepunx (27. Oktober 2016)

na vielleicht schaff ichs mal nächste woche


----------



## waginger (13. November 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, da wirst du wohl alleine fahren müssen.
> Wir treffen uns immer noch Do 18:30 Mendebrunnen und Di 18:00 BDO - wenn jemand kommt. Die Motivation ist teils gering zur Zeit.
> 
> PS: @Haldezschocheraufräumer: das habt ihr aber fein aufgeräumt . Wer baut mal einen Wallride in der Linkskurve ?



Hallo, bin relativ neu nach Leipzig gezogen und würde mich gerne mal anschließen. Seid ihr diesen Donnerstag unterwegs (wie oben geschrieben Mendebrunnen ab 18:30h)? Danke und Grüße!


----------



## cxfahrer (13. November 2016)

waginger schrieb:


> Hallo, bin relativ neu nach Leipzig gezogen und würde mich gerne mal anschließen. Seid ihr diesen Donnerstag unterwegs (wie oben geschrieben Mendebrunnen ab 18:30h)? Danke und Grüße!


Letzten DO war nur einer da......das hängt doch arg vom Regen usw ab.
Wir haben eine Whatsapp-Gruppe, wo jeder individuell kurz vorher absagt  ...es hilft nichts, sei einfach vor Ort, und wenn bis 5 nach immer noch keiner da ist, musst du alleine fahren. Das habe ich auch immer mal wieder gemacht.

Bislang ist mir eh keiner bekannt, der hier übers Forum gefragt hatte und dann mal mitgefahren ist.
Oder  ?


----------



## Frodijak (13. November 2016)

...


----------



## waginger (13. November 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Letzten DO war nur einer da......das hängt doch arg vom Regen usw ab.
> Wir haben eine Whatsapp-Gruppe, wo jeder individuell kurz vorher absagt  ...es hilft nichts, sei einfach vor Ort, und wenn bis 5 nach immer noch keiner da ist, musst du alleine fahren. Das habe ich auch immer mal wieder gemacht.
> 
> Bislang ist mir eh keiner bekannt, der hier übers Forum gefragt hatte und dann mal mitgefahren ist.
> Oder  ?



Alles klar, danke für die ehrliche Antwort  
Werde dann mal schauen, ob am Donnerstag jemand da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. November 2016)

Weil das Wetter heut so schön war  ... dafür wirds Donnerstag dann warm und matschig...mmmhmmhm


----------



## beat82 (14. November 2016)

Kann mir jemand eine gute Werkstatt/Selbsthilfewerkstatt empfehlen?


----------



## GuyGood (14. November 2016)

Gut in welchem Sinne? Generell fand ich den Radgeber immer sehr gut, was Ausrüstung etc. angeht. Manchmal sind die aber etwas eigen und als Frau/Studentin hat man da mehr Chancen auf ne gute Behandlung war mein Gefühl  Aber insgesamt top Laden


----------



## Deleted 58680 (15. November 2016)

Faehrt hier jemand ein Kaffenback 2 in L oder XL?


----------



## speedfreak8484 (17. November 2016)

Grüsse zusammen.
Hat jemand Lust am we nach schulenberg zu fahren?hätte ein auto samt ahk träger.darf aber nicht mehr fahren.
Viell gehts ja jmd ähnlich.
0177 1661320
Micha.


----------



## reizhusten (17. November 2016)

Hallo, hat hier jemand ne schrottige Federgabel zu Hause liegen die er statt in den Müll zu werfen, lieber mir schenken würde? 
Ich brauch sie, bzw. nur ein paar Teile, für einen Versuchsaufbau in meiner Masterarbeit. Das Casting wird dabei zersägt. 
Muss nix gutes sein, nur ein Standrohr+Staubabstreifer+Öldichtung muss fit sein. Paar Kratzer im Standrohr sind auch nicht so wild, Hauptsache Dichtung hält dicht. Der Zustand vom Rest, ob gebrochen, rostig, krumm, ist egal. Am liebsten Luftgabel (kein Muss) und etwas mehr Federweg, so ab 120 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (25. November 2016)

beyerKC schrieb:


> So habe heute mal in gerichshain Bach gefragt und prompt die Antwort private Aufträge machen wir nicht mehr  und bei voigtländer kam am Freitag als Antwort das wird dieses Jahr nix mehr zu viele andere Aufträge! Also weiter suchen



in Engelsdorf ist noch einer... pulver und galvano..
Althaus, Knorrstraße 2, 04319 Leipzig


----------



## zr0wrk (15. Dezember 2016)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> in Engelsdorf ist noch einer... pulver und galvano..
> Althaus, Knorrstraße 2, 04319 Leipzig


Der gehört imho zur Firma gleichen Namens aus der Dessauer Straße. Und auch diese machen aktuell aus Kapazitätsgründen keine Privataufträge. Augenscheinlich ist noch Platz am Markt. Wer will?


----------



## HubertH (15. Dezember 2016)

Dann sag ich auch mal Hallo in die Runde. Ich würde gern mehr Mountainbiken und nicht nur von A nach B radeln, auch wenn es im Moment sicher nicht die allerbeste Jahreszeit dafür ist.
Aber mein Winterprojekt ist sehr viel früher fertig geworden als angenommen, mit freundlicher Hilfe des Weihnachtsmannes. 
Für Tipps und Tricks und ab und an mal ne gepflegte Runde bin ich gern zu haben, wenn es die Zeit zulässt. 

MfG Daniel


----------



## wildbiker (15. Dezember 2016)

HubertH schrieb:


> Dann sag ich auch mal Hallo in die Runde. Ich würde gern mehr Mountainbiken und nicht nur von A nach B radeln, auch wenn es im Moment sicher nicht die allerbeste Jahreszeit dafür ist.
> Aber mein Winterprojekt ist sehr viel früher fertig geworden als angenommen, mit freundlicher Hilfe des Weihnachtsmannes.
> Für Tipps und Tricks und ab und an mal ne gepflegte Runde bin ich gern zu haben, wenn es die Zeit zulässt.
> 
> MfG Daniel


Willkommen.. Wo fährste denne so?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HubertH (15. Dezember 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Willkommen.. Wo fährste denne so?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


bis jetzt noch garnicht, bin ja gestern erst fertig geworden. wollte dann erstmal die hier erwähnten Spots abfahren und vlt auch mal bei der BDO-Runde mitfahren...


----------



## BigVolker (16. Dezember 2016)

Mal wieder eine Diebstahlmeldung:
Wer eine eine olivgrüne Magura Wotan angeboten bekommt, den bitte ich, sich bei mir zu melden. Sie wurde mir vermtl. gestern aus meinem verschlossenen Kellerabteil gestohlen.

Hier ein Bild:




Eckdaten: MJ 2008, fehlender AlbertSelect-Knopf, 1 1/8" Schaft.

Danke

Edit:
Achso: es hing noch ein Thomson X2 Vorbau (10°, 90 mm) und ein PZ-Racing Lenker (Flatbar, schwarz, 620 mm, 31,8 mm Klemmung) dran.


----------



## zr0wrk (16. Dezember 2016)

BigVolker schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine Diebstahlmeldung: (...)


Du hast das aber auch irgendwie gepachtet. Wahrscheinlich wissen die Typen inzwischen, dass es bei dir immer mal was zu holen gibt.


----------



## BigVolker (16. Dezember 2016)

Ja, also an finanzieller Unterstützung durch Sach'spenden' meinerseit mangelt es der hiesigen Räuberei nicht.

Wenn sich in dem Zusammenhang noch ein Cannondale Prophet, ein Kona Manomano, ein Kona Scab, ein braun eloxiertes NoName Hardtail und eine Hayes El Camino Schelle findet, wäre ich nicht traurig drum.


----------



## beutelfuchs (31. Dezember 2016)

Muesste zwecks Haushaltsaufloesung noch ein paar MTB-Items los werden. Vielleicht braucht wer was:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-bestandsliste.html?userId=14527362


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mich übers Jahr gelangweilt und mal alle meine Trackaufzeichnungen als Trails auf TRAILFORKS geladen. Auf dieser App kann man auch den Zustand usw der jeweiligen Trails (weltweit) kommentieren , mit Foto und Video ergänzen usw. - wird in D zwar Recht wenig, aber in Polen, CZ, Italien und v.a. Nordamerika viel genutzt.

http://www.trailforks.com/region/leipzig/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManuelS (5. Januar 2017)

Sehr geile Aktion! Habe mir eben mal die App runtergeladen und werde bst mal bei gelegenheit ein paar Strecken abfahren...

Grüße


----------



## WvN (5. Januar 2017)

@cxfahrer Gute Aktion, danke dafür. 
Hatt zufällig noch jemand von Euch ein 34er oder 36er Kettenblatt mit 105er Lochkreis rumliegen?


----------



## beyerKC (5. Januar 2017)

36 in 104 hätte ich da glaube sogar ein 34


----------



## HubertH (5. Januar 2017)

super Sache, danke @cxfahrer

den mimo-trail bin ich auf meiner silvesterrunde eher zufällig gefahren.


----------



## WvN (5. Januar 2017)

beyerKC schrieb:


> 36 in 104 hätte ich da glaube sogar ein 34


Wie komme ich denn auf 105?!? Wenn Du was hast, kannste mir ja mal schreiben. Danke


----------



## beyerKC (5. Januar 2017)

ja schreibe dir morgen!
Muss dann auf arbeit und bin ab morgen früh in der Garage


----------



## HubertH (7. Januar 2017)

tach Biker,

das ist jetzt wahrscheinlich etwas kurzfristig aber ich werd morgen ne Runde in schleußig drehen. stöckchenleger oder so, falls jemand Lust hat mitzufahren. ich werd so gegen 10:30 Uhr unter der Brücke der B2 parken und von dort starten.

wäre cool wenn sich der ein oder andere auch blicken lässt.

schönen Abend noch
Daniel


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Januar 2017)

Kannst mal ein paar Stöckchen wegräumen, hab heut schon einiges geräumt, vor mir auch schon wer - der Stöckchenleger war fleissig.


----------



## HubertH (7. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kannst mal ein paar Stöckchen wegräumen, hab heut schon einiges geräumt, vor mir auch schon wer - der Stöckchenleger war fleissig.



ich werd mein bestes geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. Januar 2017)

HubertH schrieb:


> tach Biker,
> 
> das ist jetzt wahrscheinlich etwas kurzfristig aber ich werd morgen ne Runde in schleußig drehen. stöckchenleger oder so, falls jemand Lust hat mitzufahren. ich werd so gegen 10:30 Uhr unter der Brücke der B2 parken und von dort starten.
> 
> ...


Wenns nicht regnet komm ich vorbei, kurze Runde. Wollte eh dann fahren.


----------



## HubertH (8. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenns nicht regnet komm ich vorbei, kurze Runde. Wollte eh dann fahren.



super. ich bin da.


----------



## HubertH (8. Januar 2017)

sehr schöne Tour heute, danke nochmal an @cxfahrer für die Führung.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Januar 2017)

Gern geschehen. Später wäre es mir auch zu schneematschig geworden.


----------



## ManuelS (10. Januar 2017)

Ist der Floßgraben-Trail denn wieder offen?
Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass der zu war, weil da irgendwelche Vögel gebrütet haben. Bin seitdem nicht wieder hin...


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Januar 2017)

Als ich im Herbst das letzte Mal dort war, stand - meine ich mich zu erinnern - ein Schild, welches das Befahren untersagte. Die Vögel, die da sommers brüten, sind, gaub ich, Eisvögel. Das machen sie im Moment natürlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2017)

1.März bis 30. September wars bislang gesperrt.
Aber das steht dann schon auf den Schildern, die aufgehängt werden - ist ja nicht so, dass der viele Kilometer lang ist und man deswegen nicht mehr nach Hause kommt...


----------



## Moonhill (13. Januar 2017)

Flussgraben-Trail sollte in Eisvogel-Trail umbenannt werden 
@cxfahrer thx fürs posten der Trailübersicht


----------



## zr0wrk (13. Januar 2017)

Moonhill schrieb:


> Flussgraben-Trail (...)


Es handelt sich um einen Floßgraben.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2017)

Genau, der ging nämlich vor hundert Jahren oder so zum Floßplatz.

Das mit Trailforks überzeugt mich noch nicht so ganz.
Dieser Mod aus Canada, der das betreut, ist ein echter Erbsenzähler - und er kennt sich in Germany absolut überhaupt nicht aus und sieht das alles unter Northshore-Masstäben. Also was vor allem Entfernungen angeht - München oder Cottbus ist für den eine Soße. Diskutieren zwecklos  ...


----------



## Moonhill (14. Januar 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um einen Floßgraben.



...da war ich wohl ein Opfer der automatischen Rechtschreibekorrektur-eigentlich hatte ich auch Floßgraben geschrieben, hab es aber vorm Abschicken nicht geprüft :O


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Januar 2017)

Ja die Rechtschreibkorrektur, ich hab das Gefühl dass die Googletastatur seit dem letzten Update nur noch Unsinn vorschlägt.

Floßgrabentrail usw heut ideal fahrbar, schön fester Grund und nicht zu eisig, kein Schlamm (wie beim nächsten Tauwetter zu erwarten).


----------



## HubertH (14. Januar 2017)

dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es morgen auch noch so ist. komm heut leider nicht mehr dazu.


----------



## HubertH (15. Januar 2017)

grad den MiMo gefahren, also mehr oder weniger alle drei. ordentlich grip war da, Mal abgesehen von den diversen Baumstämmen. an einem davon hat's mich dann auch gelegt...


----------



## HubertH (19. Januar 2017)

Mahlzeit Leipziger

vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust am Sonntag auf ne Runde MiMo- oder Strobotrail. ich bin auf jeden Fall dort. einfach hier oder per PN melden.

schönen Abend noch

Daniel


----------



## HubertH (23. Januar 2017)

@cxfahrer bist du im bilde ob morgen die BDO-Runde stattfindet? die aktuellen Temperaturen könnten ja dagegen sprechen.

MFG Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2017)

HubertH schrieb:


> @cxfahrer bist du im bilde ob morgen die BDO-Runde stattfindet? die aktuellen Temperaturen könnten ja dagegen sprechen.
> 
> MFG Daniel


Keine Ahnung. Ich werde nicht dabei sein, ist mir zu kalt.
Man muss sich immer entscheiden, ob man selbst will. Im Zweifel fährt man allein.


----------



## Xooldman (11. April 2017)

Ist ja recht ruhig hier geworden... hat irgendjemand mal in nächster Zeit eine Pod Smrkem Tour geplant? Ich war da noch nicht und würde das gern mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht kann man sich ja zusammentun. Wäre auch sonst für eine Abwechslung dankbar.


----------



## Jinpster (11. April 2017)

Servus,
irgendwann gehts da mal wieder hin. Himmelfahrt sind wir schon vor Ort und alle Plätze sind belegt. Aber wenn es mal wieder passt oder der Rabenberg ruft geb ich gern bescheid.


----------



## NoxaJack (12. April 2017)

So einmal zum mitlesen einen Kommentar verfasst  

Falls jemand die "Trails" im Clara Park und um den Cossi mal fährt würde ich mich dem gern anschließen um diese mal kennenzulernen


----------



## cxfahrer (12. April 2017)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> So einmal zum mitlesen einen Kommentar verfasst
> 
> Falls jemand die "Trails" im Clara Park und um den Cossi mal fährt würde ich mich dem gern anschließen um diese mal kennenzulernen


Ich habe fast alles auf Trailforks, damit findest du die auch alleine.


PS: diese Holzkante im Hafen direkt vor der Kuhle mit dem tiefhängenden Baum finde nicht nur ich total bescheuert. Falls die Erbauer mitlesen. Seid ihr Zwerge?
PPS: die hintere Abfahrt am Focke ist sehr fein, danke dafür, fluffige Kanten und brauchbare Anlieger!
PPPS: die tiefhängende Birke an der kleinen Kulkiabfahrt ist lebensgefährlich. Hat mal wer ne Säge?


----------



## NoxaJack (12. April 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe fast alles auf Trailforks, damit findest du die auch alleine.



Ja das will ich mir mal anschauen, vielen Dank nochmals für die Mühe. Kann man da irgendwie die gpx Datei runterladen? 

PS: Gut das du geantwortet hast, ich habe bei durchstöbern der letzten Seiten mitbekommen, das ihr eine WhatsApp Gruppe habt. Kann ich dir da meine Nummer mitteilen, dass man da reinrutschen kann?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. April 2017)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> Ja das will ich mir mal anschauen, vielen Dank nochmals für die Mühe. Kann man da irgendwie die gpx Datei runterladen?
> 
> PS: Gut das du geantwortet hast, ich habe bei durchstöbern der letzten Seiten mitbekommen, das ihr eine WhatsApp Gruppe habt. Kann ich dir da meine Nummer mitteilen, dass man da reinrutschen kann?


 
Nope, bin kein Mod. Ausserdem wird in der Whatsappgruppe vor allem über Mett und Bier diskutiert ...

Aber komm einfach Do 18:30 am Mendebrunnen oder Di 18:00 am BDO vorbei, und vielleicht kommt Steven dann auch.

Trailforks: da es bei mir auf dem Smartphone nicht läuft (zu alt), benutze ich es nur am PC. Da ist es mit Pinkbike und Strava gekoppelt, d.h., wenn du dich mit deinem pinkbike-Account bei Trailforks einloggst, kannst du alle ridelogs und Routen downloaden.
z.B.:https://www.trailforks.com/ridelog/view/1177424/
Ebenso die einzelnen Trailabschnitte:
z.B.: https://www.trailforks.com/trails/kulki-abfahrt-1/download/


----------



## NoxaJack (12. April 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nope, bin kein Mod. Ausserdem wird in der Whatsappgruppe vor allem über Mett und Bier diskutiert ...
> 
> Aber komm einfach Do 18:30 am Mendebrunnen oder Di 18:00 am BDO vorbei, und vielleicht kommt Steven dann auch.



Ok, dann werd ich mal schauen wie morgen das Wetter ist und mich dann ggf. wenn es passt mal 18:30 am Brunnen einfinden  Danke für die schnellen Antworten ...  Vielleicht sieht man sich ja demnächst dann ...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (12. April 2017)

Wenn's nicht regnet, werde ich morgen auch mal wieder dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoxaJack (12. April 2017)

Dooofe Frage, ist zwingend Helmpflicht? Hab den nämlich noch in der alten Wohnung liegen und da komm ich so schnell nicht ran


----------



## cxfahrer (12. April 2017)

Jep, zwingend. Gab da schon so Vorkommnisse.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (12. April 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Jep, zwingend. Gab da schon *so Vorkommnisse*.





Mal im Ernst, einen gespaltenen Schädel kann man keinem Freund und Ersthelfer zumuten. Das verdirbt den anderen die ganze Ausfahrt!


----------



## GuyGood (12. April 2017)

Wurzelpedaleur, ich dachte du wärst weggezogen? 

Zu den Runden schaffe ich es meist kaum und ich fahre nicht so gern im Dunkeln, aber im Sommer klappt es vielleicht mal wenn ich mal eher Schluss mache. @cxfahrer: Würde gern auch mal  wieder ne Runde mit dir drehen.  Bzw euch allen. *hehe Hab aber leider auch kein WhatsApp XD  Könnt ihr nicht ne Telegram-Gruppe bilden


----------



## NoxaJack (13. April 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Jep, zwingend. Gab da schon so Vorkommnisse.



Ok dann wird es erst nach Ostern was bei mir ... Dann wünsche ich euch dennoch viel Spaß


----------



## GuyGood (13. April 2017)

Also wenn da keiner in der Runde dabei ist, der nen 2. Helm hat^^... fress ich nen Besen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (13. April 2017)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Wurzelpedaleur, ich dachte du wärst weggezogen?


Nee, ist nur so ein Plan, dem noch Hindernisse im Weg stehen...


----------



## beat82 (16. April 2017)

Hej, habt ihr noch Tourenvorschläge für mich und meine ausbaufähige Grundlagenausdauer?
Ich bin dieses Jahr um alle Seen (Werbeliner, Schladitzer, Raßnitzer, Zwenkauer, Störmthaler...) und den "inneren Grünen Ring" abgefahren.
Für Vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar! Langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus.


----------



## Moonhill (16. April 2017)

beat82 schrieb:


> Hej, habt ihr noch Tourenvorschläge für mich und meine ausbaufähige Grundlagenausdauer?
> Ich bin dieses Jahr um alle Seen (Werbeliner, Schladitzer, Raßnitzer, Zwenkauer, Störmthaler...) und den "inneren Grünen Ring" abgefahren.
> Für Vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar! Langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus.



....schau doch hier mal...
http://www.7seen-wanderung.de/touren/wanderstrecken/
...könnte die ein oder andere Inspiration dabei sein. Könnte aber sein, du kommst wieder an deinen genannten Seen vorbei. Vermeiden lässt es sich bestimmt nicht. Ansonsten schau doch mal in der Facebookgruppe "Mountainbiken in Leipzig" vorbei


----------



## luftschaukel (16. April 2017)

beat82 schrieb:


> Hej, habt ihr noch Tourenvorschläge für mich und meine ausbaufähige Grundlagenausdauer?
> Ich bin dieses Jahr um alle Seen (Werbeliner, Schladitzer, Raßnitzer, Zwenkauer, Störmthaler...) und den "inneren Grünen Ring" abgefahren.
> Für Vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar! Langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus.



Bockwitzer, Hainer und Haubitzer schon dabei gewesen?


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (17. April 2017)

Westlich ... an der weißen Elster bis zum Raßnitzer See und Wallendorfer See, dann durch oder um Merseburg herum zum Geiseltalsee und alles wieder zurück.

Nördlich ... Muldestausee, Goitzschesee und Seelhausener See.

Abhängig von Kondition oder Wind kann man dabei jeweils mit der Bahn etwas abkürzen.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2017)

Störmthaler - Oberholz - Waldsteinberg - Planitz (Steinbrüche) bis vor Wurzen, über Machern die Feldstraße nach Taucha zurück. Nur wenige hundert Meter Autostrasse.
Wenn einen Autostrasse nicht stört, kann man hinter Wurzen durch die Hohburger Berge.
Kürzer ist ab Pomßen über Naunhof und Waldsteinberg immer an der Parthe lang, mittlerweile leider ab Borsdorf viel Strasse.

GA länger wie 2h trainiert aber nur das Sitzfleisch. Fahr lieber die lange Kriebsteinrunde oder Amerika-Rochlitzberg. Oder Rennrad im Muldental.


----------



## luftschaukel (17. April 2017)

Ok ja! Muldental ist auch top! [emoji1360]


----------



## beat82 (17. April 2017)

Danke für die hilfreichen Info´s!
Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich meine Touren von zuhause in Reudnitz beginne/ende und nicht auf Auto/ Bahn zurückgreifen möchte? Mehr als 60Km schaffe ich noch nicht mit meinem Bike. Aber selbst ´ne Lusche muss mal anfangen.
@cxfahrer: Das wird ne spannende Tour: http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/366


----------



## luftschaukel (17. April 2017)

Naja mit der Bahn bis Borna, und dann ab in Kohrener Land oder die Seen Rund um Borna abgefahren. 
Retour ggf mit dem Rad wieder heim.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2017)

beat82 schrieb:


> Danke für die hilfreichen Info´s!
> Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich meine Touren von zuhause in Reudnitz beginne/ende und nicht auf Auto/ Bahn zurückgreifen möchte? Mehr als 60Km schaffe ich noch nicht mit meinem Bike. Aber selbst ´ne Lusche muss mal anfangen.
> @cxfahrer: Das wird ne spannende Tour: http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/view/366


 
Wenn du Kriebstein oder Amerika noch nicht kennst, solltest du die schon mal fahren, auch wenn es mit dem Auto ne Stunde hin ist. Lohnt sich mehr, als endlos auf Schotterwegen durchs Flachland zu gaugeln (wie die obige endlos langweilige Tour durch den Planitz, bei der die einzigen Highlights die drei Steinbrüche sind).
Was ist der Unterschied, ob man 40km in 3h oder 60km in gut 3h fährt...oder90km in 5h????
Ist alles GA. Wenn du unbedingt Strecke machen willst, finde ich Rennrad interessanter - Muldental, oder Richtung Rippachtal - Profen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat82 (17. April 2017)

Kriebstein kenne ich, nur war ich in diesem Jahr noch nicht dort. 
Ich habe/ brauche kein Auto und Zweit/ Dritträder.
Wenn ich mal einen Mietwagen habe, dann fahre ich gleich zu den Mittelgebirgen.

Mir geht es wirklich eher um Touren in/ um Leipzig. 
Trotzdem: super Input, vielen Dank!


----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2017)

beat82 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe/ brauche kein Auto und Zweit/ Dritträder.
> ...!


Unter 2 Autos und 5 Fahrrädern geht es nicht.
Und dazu Bahn fahren und Flugzeug fliegen .


----------



## beat82 (17. April 2017)

...Leben am Limit!
Mein Stahlhardtail mit 8-Fach X5 Schaltwerk fährt mit mir in den Alpen, Mittelgebirgen bis hin zur Ostsee. Mit der Farbe Giftgrün erkennen mich sogar rechtsabbiegende Autofahrer hier in Leipzig.


----------



## Moonhill (18. April 2017)

[email protected] deine Runde probiere ich mal bei Gelegenheit aus


----------



## waginger (19. April 2017)

Hallo, ich bin wild entschlossen morgen ab Mendebrunnen mitzufahren. Ist irgendwer dabei, oder ist das Wetter einfach zu abschreckend? Grüße!


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2017)

Denke passt.


----------



## BigVolker (9. Mai 2017)

Hat jemand eine Drehbank oder zumindest relativ genaue Standbohrmaschine? Ich müsste eine kleine zöllige Schraube etwas kürzen, ein Loch durchbohren und evtl eine größere Werkzeugaufnahme reinstanzen. Das ganze soll dazu dienen, einen Romic-Dämpfer wieder fit zu machen.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Mai 2017)

Morgen Dienstag 16:00 ist offizielle Eröffnung des Velosolution Pumptrack in Leipzig-Seehausen!

https://www.leipzig.de/news/news/spielplatz-seehausen-jugendspielbereich-wird-eroeffnet/

GIDF: https://www.google.de/maps/place/Pu...d986fe3c6308ed2!8m2!3d51.4046156!4d12.4187193

https://www.google.de/maps/@51.4046...1hMACLIB/w143-h86-k-no/!7i3655!8i2187!6m1!1e1


----------



## luftschaukel (22. Mai 2017)

Ist das ein Asphalt PT?
Hast du eine genaue Anschrift?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (22. Mai 2017)

Nee, leider nur aus Sand. Fährt sich gut, aber es bröselt sehr und unten liegt schon viel Lockeres drin. Im Moment gibt es wohl noch niemand, der für die Pflege verantwortlich ist und der nächste Wasseranschluss ist auch weit. Wenn die Kiddies die obere Kante abgetreten oder abgefahren haben, wird der nächste Regen erbittert zuschlagen. 
Die Kurvenradien sind recht groß und eignen sich wenig zum Beschleunigen. Zum Springen passt da für mich als Normalfahrer auch nichts so richtig. Aber man kann gut durchrollern, sich flüssig bewegen und nach 5 Runden hat man 200 Puls. Ist eine schön gemachte, zahme, familienfreundliche Anlage. Asphalt wäre natürlich 1000 Mal besser und vor allem wartungsfrei.

Geht alle am Dienstag 16 Uhr hin, freut euch laut und öffentlichkeitswirksam und sagt danke! Dann gibts vielleicht bald mehr solche Dinger und vielleicht auch aus Asphalt.


----------



## luftschaukel (22. Mai 2017)

Danke für deine Einschätzung!


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Mai 2017)

War eine sehr spaßige Eröffnung! Danke an Stadt Leipzig, Velosolutions und die Seehausener Haute Voleé  .

Die Jungs von der MiMo e.V. usw. haben mal gezeigt wie man diesen Pumptrack rockt.
Da kann ich leider nicht ganz mithalten - aber: die Sprünge funktionieren.


----------



## aethys (1. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen ob es hier ein Gruppe gibt, die sich regelmäßig für Ausfahrten treffen. Ich selbst fahre ein Hardtail und gerne etwas zügiger. Aber irgendwie fehlt es mir noch an Streckenkenntnis. Würde mich über Antworten und Mitfahrer freuen.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juni 2017)

aethys schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte mal fragen ob es hier ein Gruppe gibt, die sich regelmäßig für Ausfahrten treffen. Ich selbst fahre ein Hardtail und gerne etwas zügiger. Aber irgendwie fehlt es mir noch an Streckenkenntnis. Würde mich über Antworten und Mitfahrer freuen.


18:30 Donnerstags am Mendebrunnen
18:00 Dienstags am BDO in der Karli
Ansonsten schau mal auf Trailforks, da hab ich alle kleinen Weglein eingetragen.


----------



## aethys (1. Juni 2017)

Super.
Dann werd ich wohl nächsten Dienstag mal am BDO vorbeischauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (23. Juni 2017)

Am WE jemand, bei dem man sich noch einklinken könnte, Bikepark oder auch so für ne Tour? Ist allgemein verdammt ruhig hier geworden


----------



## Gebbe (4. Juli 2017)

Grüße in die Runde..ich plane im September für ein paar Tage in den Harz zu fahren und dort ein paar coole Trails und Bikeparks (z.B. Hahnenklee, St.Andreasberg, Braunlage, Rosstrappen-DH) abzuklappern. Jemand Bock mich zu begleiten?


----------



## Mario432 (26. Juli 2017)

Gebbe schrieb:


> Grüße in die Runde..ich plane im September für ein paar Tage in den Harz zu fahren und dort ein paar coole Trails und Bikeparks (z.B. Hahnenklee, St.Andreasberg, Braunlage, Rosstrappen-DH) abzuklappern. Jemand Bock mich zu begleiten?



Hallo, klingt gut, in Hahnenklee war ich vor ein paar Jahren auch schon. Weißt Du schon wann im September und wie viel Tage?

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gebbe (26. Juli 2017)

in der Woche vom 18.09.-22.09. 3-5 Tage, Planung läuft Würde das bei dir zeitlich passen?


----------



## Mario432 (26. Juli 2017)

Zeitlich würde das passen, muss das aber heute Nachmittag zu Hause besprechen was die Frau sagt


----------



## Gebbe (26. Juli 2017)

ok cool, gib Bescheid..


----------



## Mario432 (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo Gebbe, muss Dir leider absagen, ist dann doch etwas zu lang und das erste Septemberwochenende bin ich mit meinem Bruder auch schon im Bikepark, das ist Frau und Kindern dann doch zu viel 
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß, klingt wie gesagt sehr gut was Du da vor hast


----------



## Gebbe (27. Juli 2017)

können auch gern weniger Tage machen, z.B. von Mittwoch bis Freitag


----------



## Metrum (8. September 2017)

Mahlzeit!
Hat zufällig noch jemand was rumliegen um ne Aheadkappe im Carbonschaft zu klemmen? Expander, Excenter, Gumgum, Head Doktor etc?
Sind eben aus dem Kurzurlaub zurück, hier liegt die neue Gabel und ich kann sie nicht verbauen. Das Ausmaß des Dramas muss ich euch sicherlich nicht näher erläutern.


----------



## Duc851 (12. September 2017)

Is noch aktuell? Kann heut Abend mal in die Teilekiste kucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (12. September 2017)

Ich hatte ihm schon einen GumGum angeboten, aber irgendwie kam unsere Verabredung nicht zustande.


----------



## Xooldman (29. September 2017)

Wollte mal vorsichtig in die Runde fragen, ob jemand in den nächsten Tagen eine Ausfahrt geplant hat?


----------



## WvN (16. Oktober 2017)

Hi, war einer der hier Mitlesenden heute gegen halb sieben am Elsterflutbecken unterwegs und hat mich mit "Servus" gegrüßt?


----------



## Xooldman (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich versuch es nochmal... vielleicht am 30./31.10. jemand in Richtung Klinovec oder Rabenberg oder so unterwegs?


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Oktober 2017)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Ich versuch es nochmal... vielleicht am 30./31.10. jemand in Richtung Klinovec oder Rabenberg oder so unterwegs?


Ich hatte sowas im Auge (Klinovec), aber das Wetter verspricht bisher nichts Gutes.


----------



## Xooldman (25. Oktober 2017)

Ach du dickes Ei... Schnee?! Habe gerade mal in den Wetterbericht geschaut. Ja, in der Tat nicht so dolle. Da kann man eigentlich nur noch am Samstag in die Richtung fahren. Danach wird es wohl kalt.


----------



## GuyGood (25. Oktober 2017)

Was :O Macht mir doch mal keine Angst  Ich hab mich gerade noch über das milde Wetter hier gefreut :O


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Oktober 2017)

...


----------



## Xooldman (27. Oktober 2017)

Klingt interessant. Kannte ich noch nicht mal. Jumpline und Parkline sind, denke ich mal, eher nix für mich. Aber ohne große Sprünge gibts ja scheinbar auch was. Warst du schon mal dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WvN (27. Oktober 2017)

Der Flowtrail ist mega spaßig. Jumpline und Parkline sind alle beide fahrbar. Alles ist abroll- oder umfahrbar. Klasse Park


----------



## GuyGood (28. Oktober 2017)

Würde auch mitkommen, wenn es nen Platz gibt  Ist wirklich cool dort. Die Jumpline ist def. abrollbar  und insgesamt wirklich schön gemacht   Aber bin halt nur Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## Xooldman (28. Oktober 2017)

Also Internetz sagt Montag ist noch nicht sicher, wegen des am Sonntag erwarteten Regens. Ich wär aber gern dabei. Alles was man so liest klingt recht positiv. Also hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter.


----------



## luftschaukel (28. Oktober 2017)

WvN schrieb:


> Der Flowtrail ist mega spaßig. Jumpline und Parkline sind alle beide fahrbar. Alles ist abroll- oder umfahrbar. Klasse Park



Jo stimmt! 
War mit meinen beiden Jungs am 3.10 da. 
Absolut toller Park! Sehr Familiär. 
Wurden vom Chef persönlich begrüßt und eingewiesen (auch ich als Fußgänger).


----------



## Xooldman (29. Oktober 2017)

Elstra ist morgen zu... mmh


----------



## GuyGood (29. Oktober 2017)

Jo, Sturm und so. SChade, aber was soll man machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (29. Oktober 2017)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Jo, Sturm und so. SChade, aber was soll man machen!



Ab zum Rochlitzer Berg, da gibts auch paar Lines


----------



## GuyGood (29. Oktober 2017)

Gibts da nen Lift und gepflegte Strecken zum Ausklingen der hießigen Bike-Saison


----------



## Xooldman (31. Oktober 2017)

Elstra ist morgen überraschend doch auf. Ich entscheide morgen früh spontan.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2017)

...

Img


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2018)

...


----------



## eisprinzessin (27. Januar 2018)

Bei mir wurde kurz vor Weihnachten mal wieder im Keller eingebrochen, diesmal kein Rad aber viele Teile geklaut, LED Leuchten (IQ-X, Supernova), Werkzeuge und diese Kurbel. Falls die jemand zufällig sieht, bitte PM an mich. Ist eine FC-M 540, schwarze Arme mit silbernem Spider, waren komplett neue Kettenblätter dran, mittig an der Kante des rechten Kurbelarms ist ein Kratzer. Wurde im Karton einer FC-M 590 gelagert, und die KBs der 590 waren leider auch noch drin, weil ich für den Winter alte KBs montiert hatte  Müsste recht eindeutig sein durch den Kratzer und den silbernen Spider, die meisten schwarzen 540 haben auch schwarze Spider.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Februar 2018)

Hier mal ein Ratebild von heute mittag (gibt´s da Konflikte? Ist jemand sauer?? Oder sind die Kleingärtner einfach doof???)


----------



## Xooldman (11. Februar 2018)

Wollten sicher nur den Schwierigkeitsgrad etwas erhöhen...


----------



## luftschaukel (11. Februar 2018)

Solche Penner!
Wo ist das?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Februar 2018)

Halde Zschocher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der12te (11. Februar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Halde Zschocher.


Hoffe is nur unten ...
Oder doch mehr?


----------



## zr0wrk (12. Februar 2018)

Kinder oder irgendwelche Jugendlichen im Überschwang?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2018)

...


----------



## Moonhill (12. Februar 2018)

...also erst scouten, dann fahren lieber :O


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Februar 2018)

...


----------



## zr0wrk (24. Februar 2018)

Wieso sollte man in einem Naturschutzgebiet nicht radfahren?


----------



## Enginejunk (24. Februar 2018)

Bei uns (Rochlitz) stehen auch überall diese Eulen im Wald, man darf fahren. Nur Hunde müsen angeleint werden. Sogar mit Pferden darf man da lang.


----------



## luftschaukel (24. Februar 2018)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Bei uns (Rochlitz) stehen auch überall diese Eulen im Wald, man darf fahren. Nur Hunde müsen angeleint werden. Sogar mit Pferden darf man da lang.



Rochlitzer Berg?


----------



## Enginejunk (24. Februar 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Rochlitzer Berg?


Auch, war ich früher jedes WE. 
Dann aber richtung Geringswalde was eigenes geschaufelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (24. Februar 2018)

Bin mit meinen Jungs ab und an mal am Rochlitzer. 
Ggf können wir ja auch mal deinen Trail befahren?


----------



## Enginejunk (24. Februar 2018)

Wohne mittlerweile in Thüringen. War schon 1,5jahre nicht mehr dort, aber ich kann mal die koordinaten raussuchen. Generell is aber auch die Sandgrube Stöbnig ne Reise wert. Aber am WE, nich erwischen lassen.


----------



## luftschaukel (24. Februar 2018)

Ja, Koordinaten wären super. 
Die Sandgrube sagt mir nix


----------



## Machine007 (16. März 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe vor 3 Jahren wieder mit dem Fahrrad fahren angefangen und wollte mal fragen ob es Leute gibt die in der nähe vom Störmthaler See, Markleeberger See oder Grimma unterwegs sind. Fahre dort oft alleine rum und würde mich über Anschluss freuen und ggf. könnte mir jemand ein paar nette Strecken zeigen.

Gruß

Richard


----------



## luftschaukel (17. März 2018)

Letzten Sonntag haben meine Jungs mit ein paar Kumpels den Rochlitzer Berg gerockt. 
Wetter war ja Bombe! [emoji1360]

















Gummibäume müssen wir noch pflanzen [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## zr0wrk (17. März 2018)

... hoffentlich hat der Sportfreund schon Kinder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (17. März 2018)

Nö, ist erst 16.
Hatte nur etwas Schädelweh.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (20. März 2018)

wow...richtg cool. da war ja richtig was los dort. war leider schon ewig nicht mehr dort.


----------



## luftschaukel (20. März 2018)

Komm das nächste mal einfach mit [emoji6]


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (20. März 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Komm das nächste mal einfach mit [emoji6]



 vieleicht mal in der Off Session. ab April sind eigentlich immer in Bikeparks unterwegs.


----------



## GuyGood (20. März 2018)

Ich war ja noch nie dort, aber ist das nicht auf dem 1. Bild ne etwas harte Landung? Oder sollte man da eigentlich weiterspringen?   Oder täuscht das Bild?


----------



## luftschaukel (21. März 2018)

Nur ein paar mm zu kurz gesprungen, aber alles gut gegangen. [emoji6]


----------



## Xooldman (24. März 2018)

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder hat sich die Anzahl der Hunde ver26-facht? Es gibt offenbar auch einen ernsthaften Engpass an Hundeleinen.


----------



## luftschaukel (24. März 2018)

Weil?


----------



## Xooldman (24. März 2018)

Warum?


----------



## luftschaukel (24. März 2018)

Was ist/war dein Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (24. März 2018)

Wir können mal zusammen eine Runde fahren... dann kannst du es miterleben. Hund hassen mich schon wenn ich noch 200m entfernt bin. Das ist echt verrückt. Ich kann an keinem Hund vorbeifahren, ohne dass der versucht mich anzuspringen. Einer hat sich aus dem losen Griff des Herrchens losgerissen und ist mir hinterhergerannt. Hinter ihm dann das überforderte Herrchen. Spass macht das nicht. Die wenigsten haben die Tölen im Griff. Ist leider so.


----------



## luftschaukel (24. März 2018)

Hust...
Ich bin selber Hundehalter! 

Kann es an deinem Fahrstil liegen? 
Wenn Hunde erschrecken dann können sie schon mal verrückt spielen.


----------



## Xooldman (24. März 2018)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht...


----------



## cxfahrer (25. März 2018)

...


----------



## Xooldman (25. März 2018)

Ich bin als 6-jähriger mal von einem Jagdhund in den Oberschenkel gebissen worden. Die sind ja meist sehr gut erzogen und hören aufs Wort. Der Halter war auch völlig baff. Seit dem habe ich das immer im Hinterkopf und jeder Hund der wieder plötzlich wie irre auf mich zu rennt, bestätigt mich dann in meiner Skepsis. Gestern muss ich wohl die Gassi-Prime Time erwischt haben. Entspannt fahren kann ich da gar nicht.


----------



## Xooldman (25. März 2018)

Btw. wie sieht es eigentlich aktuell in der MiMo aus? Kann man da fahren oder versperrt einem Windbruch die meisten Wege? Wollte das heute vielleicht mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## luftschaukel (25. März 2018)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Ich bin als 6-jähriger mal von einem Jagdhund in den Oberschenkel gebissen worden. Die sind ja meist sehr gut erzogen und hören aufs Wort. Der Halter war auch völlig baff. Seit dem habe ich das immer im Hinterkopf und jeder Hund der wieder plötzlich wie irre auf mich zu rennt, bestätigt mich dann in meiner Skepsis. Gestern muss ich wohl die Gassi-Prime Time erwischt haben. Entspannt fahren kann ich da gar nicht.



Ok, da kann ich deinen Respekt vor Hunden verstehen. 
Meide doch einfach die Gassi Strecken. Da wo wir fahren, sind Hunde eher selten.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. März 2018)

...


----------



## erdling (25. März 2018)

Ist hier jemand öfter Mal am Küchenholz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (25. März 2018)

Ja, der Windbruch ist auch dort heftig. Sind schon einige Wege richtig blockiert. Die Harvester sind auch zu Gange und haben diesen künstlichen Kanal (müsste der Lösegraben sein) komplett freigelegt. Da bin ich dann auf eine kleine "Abfahrt" aufmerksam geworden. Haben wohl die Kiddies gebaut. Hat ein bissel entschädigt...


----------



## Xooldman (25. März 2018)

Küchenholz? Meinst du die Halde in Zschocher?


----------



## erdling (25. März 2018)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Küchenholz? Meinst du die Halde in Zschocher?



Ja. Ich hab hier schon viel von gelesen. Ich baue/fahre dort regelmäßig seit 1 Jahr. Hab aber noch niemanden von hier dort gesehen gesehen ? Vlt spricht man sich ja Mal an.


----------



## zr0wrk (25. März 2018)

Ja, Halde Großzschocher gehört zu unserer THC-Runde (Three Hills Cruise - Fockerberg, Halde Großzschocher - Nahleberg). Wenn wir fahren, dann immer auch zwei drei mal dort runter. Wir sind aber typische Wochenend-Schönwetter-Fahrer.


----------



## luftschaukel (25. März 2018)

erdling schrieb:


> Ja. Ich hab hier schon viel von gelesen. Ich baue/fahre dort regelmäßig seit 1 Jahr. Hab aber noch niemanden von hier dort gesehen gesehen ? Vlt spricht man sich ja Mal an.



Da hab ich doch erst vor paar Tagen ein Video auf Trailforks gesehen.


----------



## Xooldman (25. März 2018)

Bei THC kann man aber auch auf andere Gedanken kommen...

Na wenn ich mal ein Spindrift an der Halde sehe, kann ich ja grüßen. Fährt ja nicht jeder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzeljagt (3. April 2018)

Moinmoin... ich moechte ja nix unversucht lassen, deshalb auch hier:


Mir wurden ueber die Ostertage 4 Raeder geklaut aus dem (eigentlich) sicheren Keller.
Wie man sich doch arg taeuschen kann....

Ort: Leipzig, Suedvorstadt…

Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja auch noch Tipps fuer mich wo ich es noch posten kann!?

Vielen Dank!

Details folgen (Liste der Parts)....


Wenn jemand was sieht: Vom Rad kloppen und 110 oder mich anrufen...



Ich weine....



Traurigwuetende Gruesse....



Der Mic


----------



## erdling (4. April 2018)

Update von der Halde. Bis zum Sommer wird noch einiges passieren.

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/88213


----------



## zr0wrk (4. April 2018)

erdling schrieb:


> Update von der Halde. Bis zum Sommer wird noch einiges passieren.


Das sieht sehr gut aus!


Xooldman schrieb:


> Bei THC kann man aber auch auf andere Gedanken kommen ...


Ach was?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. April 2018)

...


----------



## Xooldman (4. April 2018)

Na hoffentlich rückt da nicht irgendwann ein Trupp ABMler an, und startet den Rückbau.


----------



## erdling (4. April 2018)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich rückt da nicht irgendwann ein Trupp ABMler an, und startet den Rückbau.



Das wird nicht einfach


----------



## GuyGood (5. April 2018)

Wow, sehr cool. Hoffe das bleibt so erhalten. Wieviele Leute werkeln denn da immer rum? Unter der Woche ist bei mir immer knapp aber insgesamt würde ich auch mal mitbasteln  Hab zwar kein Plan, aber auch keine 2 linken Hände und wenn jemand anweist, easy


----------



## luftschaukel (12. April 2018)

Wollte ggf am WE mal mit meinen Kids vorbei schauen. 
Kann man da schon fahren?


----------



## erdling (13. April 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Wollte ggf am WE mal mit meinen Kids vorbei schauen.
> Kann man da schon fahren?



Naja, teilweise. Man Kann 2/3 oder 3/4 ,wenn man den Wanderweg mitzählt bis unten fahren.

2trails werden erst im Sommer fertig. Wir sind momentan nur 2 die regelmäßig bauen. 
We dig - you ride ..leider


----------



## zr0wrk (13. April 2018)

erdling schrieb:


> Wir sind momentan nur 2 die regelmäßig bauen. We dig - you ride ..leider


Na, @GuyGood hat doch schon gesagt, dass er mal mit anfassen würde. Ich habe da leider zeitlich keine Möglichkeiten, wenn ich neben allem anderen auch noch selbst zum Fahren kommen will. Finde es aber großartig, dass ihr das macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2018)

...


----------



## erdling (21. April 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Lasst euch lieber Zeit und macht es dafür richtig.
> Ich finde den Auslauf hinter dem kleinen Drop durchs Gemüse (nach der Kurve zwischen den Mauertrümmern) nicht so super, da wird viel Schwung verschenkt. Ich weiss, das ist alles harte Arbeit, hab da vor Jahrzehnten auch mal ein wenig gebaut. Aber grad deswegen!



Wo genau ? Mauertrümmer sind ja überall


----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2018)

Endurotrail Drop Linkskurve und dann. Wenn man quasi unterhalb der vorderen Ab-/Auffahrt rauskommt vor der Gabelung wo es rechts unfertig zum Dacia Stellplatz runter geht. Da ist davor einfach jeder Schwung raus.
Magst nicht nen Wallride nach rechts rüber zum DH of Death zimmern  ..?


----------



## erdling (21. April 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Endurotrail Drop Linkskurve und dann. Wenn man quasi unterhalb der vorderen Ab-/Auffahrt rauskommt vor der Gabelung wo es rechts unfertig zum Dacia Stellplatz runter geht. Da ist davor einfach jeder Schwung raus.
> Magst nicht nen Wallride nach rechts rüber zum DH of Death zimmern  ..?


der Anlieger wird bis hinter die 2. Kurve gezogen und dann kommen 2 Sprünge. Nach dem liegenden baumstamm kommt noch ein "trialiges" Tretstück mit einer 5m wippe, skinnies, wellen und dann geht's wieder runter. Das ist der plan bisher. Ich möchte den trail gern so weit wie möglich ziehen und nicht schon am DH raus. Das Tretstück wird so spaßig wie möglich gestaltet. Die letzten beiden Sachen sind dann wieder Recht steil und schnell.
Ich denke wir bekommen es hin. P.s. die abfahrt zum Parkplatz wird nicht weitergebaut.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2018)

...


----------



## zr0wrk (23. April 2018)

erdling schrieb:


> der Anlieger wird bis hinter die 2. Kurve gezogen und dann kommen 2 Sprünge. Nach dem liegenden baumstamm kommt noch ein "trialiges" Tretstück mit einer 5m wippe, skinnies, wellen und dann geht's wieder runter. Das ist der plan bisher. Ich möchte den trail gern so weit wie möglich ziehen und nicht schon am DH raus. Das Tretstück wird so spaßig wie möglich gestaltet. Die letzten beiden Sachen sind dann wieder Recht steil und schnell.


Wir sind da heute gefahren und hatten wirklich viel Spaß. Danke dafür, dass ihr da wühlt. Es mag einigen nicht gefallen, aber ich finde es ganz gut, dass z.B. der Double, wo man über die Asphaltstraße direkt drauffährt, jetzt ein Table ist. So kann z.B. ich mich da rantasten und laufe nicht Gefahr, mich zu maulen.


----------



## erdling (23. April 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wir sind da heute gefahren und hatten wirklich viel Spaß. Danke dafür, dass ihr da wühlt. Es mag einigen nicht gefallen, aber ich finde es ganz gut, dass z.B. der Double, wo man über die Asphaltstraße direkt drauffährt, j





zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wir sind da heute gefahren und hatten wirklich viel Spaß. Danke dafür, dass ihr da wühlt. Es mag einigen nicht gefallen, aber ich finde es ganz gut, dass z.B. der Double, wo man über die Asphaltstraße direkt drauffährt, jetzt ein Table ist. So kann z.B. ich mich da rantasten und laufe nicht Gefahr, mich zu maulen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 721572



Der Steg hat ein unbekannter dort reingelegt. Wem soll das stören ? Bist du der besitzer des Icb2 ?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2018)

...


----------



## erdling (23. April 2018)

Vlt noch Draht drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (23. April 2018)

erdling schrieb:


> Der Steg hat ein unbekannter dort reingelegt. Wem soll das stören?


Na manchmal ist es einfach so, dass die Entschärfung bestimmter Schwierigkeiten nicht allen passt.


> Bist du der besitzer des Icb2 ?


Jupp, das ist meins. Das schwere Gerät gehört 'nem Freund von mir. Sind wir uns begegnet?


----------



## erdling (23. April 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Na manchmal ist es einfach so, dass die Entschärfung bestimmter Schwierigkeiten nicht allen passt.
> Jupp, das ist meins. Das schwere Gerät gehört 'nem Freund von mir. Sind wir uns begegnet?



Du kannst ja nach wie vor auch gern bis in die Kurve springen. Ist ja nicht so dass es am Hügel keine großen "Do it or die" - Sprünge gibt 

Ich würde gern mal ne Runde damit drehen wenn wir uns mal sehen. Wir können ja tauschen


----------



## 7x35 (4. Mai 2018)

Wer im Süden von Leipzig unterwegs sein sollte, denkt zu eurer eigenen Sicherheit daran, dass an diesem Wochenende wieder die 7-Seen-Wanderung ist. Die Anzahl der Teilnehmer steigt stetig, die Touren werden mehr und es gibt !neuerdings! auch die Möglichkeit, von den vorgegebenen Strecken abzuweichen. Ich habe auf meiner Abendrunde feststellen dürfen, was das heißt. Also nichts mit Ruhe auf Nebenwegen suchen. Erwartet auch keine Rücksichtnahme. Die meisten Teilnehmer sind der Meinung, dass sie selbst die breitesten Wege in vollem Ausmaß in Anspruch nehmen können, obwohl nichts abgesperrt ist (ergo alles auch für alle anderen frei zugänglich ist). Man sollte auch damit rechnen, dass auf Klingeln oft nicht reagiert wird. Ein Megafon wäre unter Umständen hilfreich, oder Martinshorn. Keine Ahnung, wer hier die Einweisung vornimmt. Aber ich bin froh, dass ich den Massenauflauf unbeschadet hinter mir habe...

Und was Hunde angeht, das mit der Anleinpflicht muss sich in Leipzig offenbar erst noch rumsprechen. Südlicher Auewald beispielsweise ist jedes mal eine Freude, vollkommen unabhängig von der Tageszeit. Da macht jeder, was er will. An die Vernunft zu appellieren, macht keinen Sinn. Darauf hinzuweisen, wo sich die Halter mitunter frei mit ihren Vierbeinern bewegen (NSG-/LSG-Gebiete), bringt nichts. Und vom Ordnungsamt Hilfe zu erwarten auch nicht. Die sind chronisch unterbesetzt...


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Mai 2018)

Hunde nicht angeleint? Anarchie! Hubschraubereinsatz! 
Alter, wir fahren auf wilden Trails, die niemand genehmigt hat und die sicher auch niemand genehmigen würde. Wir machen das, weil wir es gut finden, obwohl es sicher Verordnungen gibt, die das verbieten.  Freilaufende Hunde reagieren in der Regel weniger aggressiv als angeleinte. Insofern sehe ich da kein generelles Problem. Es obliegt imho dem Hundehalter, einzuschätzen, ob und wann ein Hund angeleint gehört und wann nicht. Ein allgemein gültiges Verbot kann da nur falsch liegen. Dann wäre es in meinen Augen besser, Hundehaltung generell zu untersagen.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## 7x35 (5. Mai 2018)

Wie "ihr" das mit der Gesetzestreue haltet, ist "euer" Ding. Wenn "ihr" vielleicht sogar meint, in Schutzgebieten abseits der vorgesehenen Wege Trails zu zimmern, dann ist das auch "euer" Ding. Aber bei der Anleinpflicht geht es doch noch um ein bisschen mehr.
Das muss nicht zwangsweise was mit Aggressivität zu tun haben. Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Hauptproblem in den allermeisten Fällen immer noch auf der anderen Seite der Leine zu suchen ist, gehen die meisten Übergriffe meines Wissens von Hunden aus, die halt nicht angeleint waren. Gleichzeitig ist mir natürlich bewusst, dass von den wenigsten Hunden, die nicht angeleint sind, eine Gefahr ausgeht. Ich wohne in einem Stadtteil, in dem die allermeisten Hunde angeleint sind. Und die überwiegende Mehrheit von denen ist ganz sicher nicht aggressiv. Davon, ob ein Hund nun angeleint ist (oder nicht) auf die Agressivität zu schließen, macht aber wenig Sinn. Natürlich gibt es Dinge, die man unterlassen sollte, weil sie eine Aggressivität fördern (Leine auf Spannung, zu wenig Auslauf (ja auch Freilauf) etc.). Jetzt aber mal wieder weg von der Aggressivität.
Denn wie schaut es beispielsweise mit Vierbeinern aus, die in ihrer grenzenlosen Freiheit mal ganz unvermittelt beispielsweise aus einem Busch vor euer Rad gesprungen sind? Erfahrungswerte? Wenn ja, waren die angeleint? Und, wie sah das dann mit dem Verantwortungsbewusstsein (Schadensregulation) der Halter aus? Wenn ich auf frei laufende Hunde letzten Endes noch mehr Rücksicht nehmen muss als auf kleine Kinder, dann stimmt doch irgendwas nicht. Einen Menschen zu lokalisieren und zu umfahren, ist schon aufgrund der Größenunterschiede und Berechenbarkeit um ein Vielfaches einfacher. Frei laufende Hunde in ihrem Spieltrieb sind mitunter unberechenbar. Da schadet eine Leine ganz sicher nicht.
Und noch was, es hat seinen Sinn, dass insbesondere in Schutzgebieten Anleinpflicht herrscht. So'n Vierbeiner hat je nach Rasse und Erziehung einen mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägten Jagdtrieb. Kann natürlich sein, dass "euch" die Fauna und Flora am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht. In meinem Fall kann ich beide Interessen miteinander verbinden. Wenn die "Anarchie" im Auewald aber weiter so um sich greift, dann kann ich mir meine Flächen weit außerhalb von Leipzig suchen. Das mache ich ohnehin. Aber wenn ich wenig Zeit hatte, war ich früher auch ganz gerne im Auewald unterwegs.
Ach ja, der Punkt, dass Hunde auf einige Radfahrer mehr als auf andere abgehen, hat mit der unterschiedlichen Schweißabsonderung bzw. dessen Zusammensetzung der Radfahrer zu tun. Ja, Hunde können darüber Gefühle wie Angst sehr gut detektieren (um ein Vielfaches besser als wir Menschen). Aber seine Angst zu unterdrücken, wird genauso wenig funktionieren, wie es Sinn macht, von Hunden entsprechend stark frequentierte Bereiche zu vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (5. Mai 2018)

Eigentlich habe ich keine Lust auf diese Diskussion, weil sie für mich ganz und gar ohne Konsequenzen bleibt. Ich habe keinen Hund und ich habe keine Angst vor freilaufenden Exemplaren. Sie stören mich genausowenig wie Kinder, die mir auch unvermittelt vors Bike springen könnten. 

Sicherlich gehen die meisten Angriffe durch Hunde von freilaufenden Hunden aus, so wie die meisten Unfälle durch fahrende und nicht geparkte Autos verursacht werden. Trotzdem sehe ich nicht in jedem freilaufenden Hund eine Gefahr, sondern suche kurzen Blickkontakt zum Halter und fahre aufmerksam aber ruhigen Blutes am Tier vorbei. So wie ich mich auch im Straßenverkehr umsichtig bewege und versuche, nicht in Panik zu geraten, wenn ein Auto meinen Weg kreuzt. 

Ich weiß schon, dass es Menschen gibt, denen angesichts eines Hundes der Angstschweiß auf die Stirn tritt. Aber das würde ich in eine Kategorie mit Flugangst oder anderen Phobien packen. Damit müssen sowohl die davon Betroffenen als auch ihr Umfeld einen Umgang finden, klar. 

Wenn wir akzeptieren, dass Hunde gehalten werden, müssen wir imho auch akzeptieren, dass sie gelegentlich frei laufen oder auch mit Artgenossen raufen. Wenn wir das nicht aushalten können, kann es eben keine Hunde geben. 

Logisch ist es so, dass die Halter einschätzen können sollten, wie sich ihr Tier in welcher Situation verhält und also im Falle von Unfällen und Fehlverhalten auch haftpflichtig sein sollten (und ja wohl auch sind). Ich fände sowohl verpflichtende Hundeführerausbildung als auch obligatorische Haftpflichtversicherungen in Ordnung. Wer so ein Tier hält, trägt auch Verantwortung. Dass aber Hunde auch frei laufen können müssen, gehört imho zu artgerechter Haltung. Alles andere ist Tierquälerei.


----------



## 7x35 (5. Mai 2018)

Im südlichen Auewald gibt es ausreichend große Frei(Grün)flächen (Elsterflutbett, unterhalb Brücke Koburger Straße fällt mir spontan ein), wo es niemanden interessiert, wenn man seinen Hund da frei laufen lässt. Davon wird im übrigen auch rege Gebrauch gemacht...


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## luftschaukel (5. Mai 2018)

Junge, langsam nervt das Bashing gegen Hundehalter!


----------



## 7x35 (6. Mai 2018)

Gemeint war ja der Auewald in Höhe Connewitz. Wollte es nur nicht so deutlich sagen. Hunde an der Leine sind da echt selten anzutreffen. Teilweise sogar in großen Rudeln frei unterwegs. Keine Ahnung, was die Halter sich da denken (wenn sie denn überhaupt denken). Und was die Vierbeiner angeht, gebe ich mal noch 2 Dinge zu bedenken. Wenn man die in ihrem natürlichen Refugium frei laufen lässt, dann wird deren oberste Priorität ganz sicher nicht sein, Radfahrern auszuweichen. Die sind mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt, verständlicherweise. Manchmal laufen sie dann kreuz die quer, manchmal bleiben sie stehen (und laufen dann plötzlich und unerwartet los). Und ich kann mir nie wirklich sicher sein, das richtige zu tun. Von daher, Hunde an der Leine sind ganz anders (und vor allem viel schneller) durch den Halter zu kontrollieren. Gäbe ja auch Schleppleinen. Frei laufende Hunde und kleine Kinder wäre das andere Problemfeld. Und ich glaube, dass es da bei dem anhaltenden Geburtenboom in Leipzig früher oder später mal richtig kracht. Der südliche Auewald ist da prädestiniert...


----------



## reizhusten (6. Mai 2018)

7x35 schrieb:


> Und ich kann mir nie wirklich sicher sein, das richtige zu tun.......Gäbe ja auch Schleppleinen. Frei laufende Hunde und kleine Kinder wäre das andere Problemfeld



Einfachste Lösung: etwas langsamer, aufmerksam und bremsbereit vorbeifahren. Nicht nur bei Hunden, auch bei Kindern, Rentnern und was da sonst noch so erholungssuchend rumrennt. So komm ich immer unfallfrei durch den Connewitzer Auwald und schone meine Nerven. Da müssen Hunde und Kinder nicht vorsorglich an die Schleppleine gelegt werden. So schlimm wie Du es schilderst ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Frodijak (6. Mai 2018)

...


----------



## Xooldman (7. Mai 2018)

Mal was anderes... fährt irgendwer an den freien Tagen Richtung Klinovec?


----------



## Xooldman (7. Mai 2018)

Mir sind es auch viel zu viele Hunde ... und Kinder und Rentner und Insekten... alle weg. Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger!


----------



## erdling (17. Mai 2018)

Wenn der Borkenkäfer kommt ist eh alles vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (17. Mai 2018)

erdling schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal ne Runde damit drehen wenn wir uns mal sehen. Wir können ja tauschen.


Du fährst ein Spindrift, oder? Würde ich auch mal testen, können wir gern machen, falls es mal klappt.


----------



## erdling (17. Mai 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Du fährst ein Spindrift, oder? Würde ich auch mal testen, können wir gern machen, falls es mal klappt.



Kein Problem


----------



## GuyGood (20. Mai 2018)

Falls jemand von den Jungs vorhin am Nahleberg das hier liest. Danke für die Tipps  Eigentlich peinlich, dass ich als Leipziger erst  zweimal dort war   Leider erst beim 2. Mal den mittleren Double übersprungen. Der 1. Versuch war lehrgeld und nervig, ich hasse Schürfwunden  Dabei wollte ich nur ne 2h Runde drehen nachdem ich das Rad seit Monaten wieder aufgebaut habe. Na ja, nächstes Mal nehme ich etwas zu trinken und Schoner mit 

Hoffe aber ich sehe da immer mal paar Leute und man lernt sich mal kennen.


----------



## luftschaukel (20. Mai 2018)

Wo ist denn der Nahleberg?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Mai 2018)

Nahleberg = trashmountain.


----------



## luftschaukel (20. Mai 2018)

Ah ok! 
Danke!


----------



## GuyGood (6. Juni 2018)

Hey Leute, mir wurde mein Stadt-MTB geklaut. Sehr auffällig zu erkennen daran, dass es eben alles aus Einzelteilen zusammengebaut ist. Leider habe ich kein Foto, aber schwarzer Univega-Rahmen und Hinten ne Weiße Felge und vorn weiße Rock shox Reba drin und SLX Bremsen. Falls es einer sieht. Folgendes Bild ist nur zum Erkennen des Rahmens, es ist nicht mein Bike


----------



## rapidrabbit (11. Juni 2018)

Da war aber jemand nett und hat angefangen auf dem Mimo Gelände die Bäume zu zerlegen. Kommt der Rest auch noch weg?


----------



## morph027 (12. Juni 2018)

Ja, die haben mich schon ewig genervt. Mal sehen, wann ich wieder Lust habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (22. Juni 2018)

Morgen gehts mal wieder nach Elstra!


----------



## mok2905 (23. Juni 2018)

Moin,

gibts noch Fahrradläden die ein Laufrad für nen 10er zentrieren, oder ist 20€ pro Stück inzwischen der Standardpreis?


----------



## luftschaukel (24. Juni 2018)

RAD in Zedlitz


----------



## gaubikersls (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich werde ab dem 6. August für 2 Monate in Leipzig mein Pflichtpraktikum von der Uni absolvieren.
Natürlich kommt mein Mountainbike mit. 
Da ich mich weder in Leipzig auskenne, (bzw. Jemanden in Leipzig) suche ich eine MTB-Gruppe die regelmäßig unter der Woche (ca.2h) bzw auch am Wochenende mal größere Touren fährt ( >4h).
Ich hatte auch vor den Stoneman im Erzgebirge zu fahren (an 2 Tage)

Zu meinem Fahrerprofil:
Ich habe ein 120mm Hardtail-Hobel mit Vario-Stütze und fahre gerne technisch verspielte Trails und lange Ausfahrten.
Wer Intresse hat kann mir gerne eine Nachricht schicken.

Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## morph027 (16. Juli 2018)

Dienstag 18:00 am BDO, Donnerstag 18:30 am Mendebrunnen/Augustusplatz (vor dem Gewandhaus)


----------



## luftschaukel (16. Juli 2018)

BDO = Bike Department Ost. 
Ist ein Radladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rapidrabbit (16. Juli 2018)

Und was geht da so BDO Mtb mäßig? Auf Facebook sehe ich immer nur Events mit/für Rennrad? 

Oder soll das nur *euer* Treffpunkt sein?


----------



## morph027 (17. Juli 2018)

Das war früher auch mal die offizielle MTB Runde. Jetzt macht das BDO das nicht mehr, aber wir fahren trotzdem noch


----------



## gaubikersls (17. Juli 2018)

Alles klar, werde dann ab August dabei sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juli 2018)

...


----------



## Frostfalke (24. Juli 2018)

Sagt mal, kennt Ihr zufällig jemand, der in Leipzig als MTB-Trainer so 2-3 h die Woche Privattraining geben würde? Unser alter Trainer ist leider aus persönlichen Gründen erstmal verhindert. Gern auch per PN, falls das hier offtopic sein sollte.

Lieben Dank 

Christoph


----------



## FrankLeipzig (1. August 2018)

ich würde gerne nach 30 Jahren wieder Fahrrad fahren, nichts sportliches, nur Strasse (ca. 60km pro Woche) und ab und zu mal Feldwege. 
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung mehr von Fahrrädern und frage deshalb hier an.

Ich suche ein 26" Mountainbike von Bulls oder Giant (oder vergleichbares) mit Aluminiumrahmen, am liebsten in der Farbe schwarz. 
Da ich es täglich in den 5. Stock tragen muss sollte es möglichst leicht sein. Es muss aber meine 110kg Körpergewicht tragen können 
und technisch in Ordnung sein.

Mir reicht ein 10-20 Jahre altes (Retro) Bike völlig aus, 7 Gänge oder Singlespeed wäre auch ok für den Anfang. Federung brauche ich nicht, Scheibenbremsen auch nicht. Schönheitspreis muss es auch keinen gewinnen können, etwas selbst gebasteltes mit Patina, wäre cool.

Ich hatte an 100 Euro gedacht für den Einstieg. Ich weiss ja nocht nicht ob mir das Radfahren überhaupt wieder Spass macht und wenn ja wie lange. Daher will ich für den Anfang nicht soviel ausgeben.

Was sagt ihr, ist meine Preisvorstellung realistisch?

Hat zufällig jemand so ein altes Bike zu verkaufen oder kennt jemanden?

Habt ihr noch Tipps für mich?


----------



## zr0wrk (2. August 2018)

eBay-Kleinanzeigen? Hier im Bikemarkt sehe ich so alte und günstige Bikes selten.


----------



## Frostfalke (2. August 2018)

FrankLeipzig schrieb:


> ich würde gerne nach 30 Jahren wieder Fahrrad fahren, nichts sportliches, nur Strasse (ca. 60km pro Woche) und ab und zu mal Feldwege.
> Leider habe ich keine Ahnung mehr von Fahrrädern und frage deshalb hier an.
> 
> Ich suche ein 26" Mountainbike von Bulls oder Giant (oder vergleichbares) mit Aluminiumrahmen, am liebsten in der Farbe schwarz.
> ...



Mein Tip: So ein Bike, dass Du Dir vorstellst, wird Dir keinen Spaß machen. Damit killst Du schon Dein Hobby, bevor es wieder losgeht. Leih Dir doch mal ein modernes XC-Bike im Bike Department Ost für ein Wochenende. Scheibenbremse, Federrung 29er Räder. Dann probiere es mal in Ruhe aus. Nirgendwo im Sport hat sich die Technik so zum Guten entwickelt wie beim MTB! Wenn Dir das Spaß macht, weißt Du das es was für Dich ist und dann kannst Du nach etwas Modernerem gebraucht suchen. Wenn Dir das keinen Spaß macht, dann macht Dir der alte Hobel erst recht keinen Spaß. Dann hast Du sogar noch Geld gespart!


----------



## FrankLeipzig (2. August 2018)

Danke für den Tipp, BDO werde ich mir mal angucken. 29er Räder sollen es wegen des Gewichts nicht sein, 26" sollen das Gewicht besser "aushalten" hatte ich gelesen. 

Neues Hobby soll es eigentlich nicht werden, möchte nur 3x pro Woche damit zum Fitnesszentrum und wieder zurück fahren. Da steht es allerdings so 2 Stunden unbeaufsichtigt in einem Gewerbegebiet mit aktuellen Großbaustellen rum. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass mir ein modernes hochwertiges Bike da geklaut wird ist hoch. Deshalb ein Retrobike und da ich hauptsächlich Strasse fahre, brauche ich die Federungen nicht.

Achja, EBK, Dealmybike, FB-Marketplace und die Bucht suche ich die ganze Zeit nach was brauchbaren ab, hab aber noch nichts gefunden. 
Am 4.8. werde ich mal zum Gebrauchtfahrradmarkt in LPZ gehen vielleicht findet sich da etwas. 
Hatte auch schon an selbst bauen gedacht, günstige Alurahmen von Bulls oder Giant gibt es ja reichlich für kleines Geld, 
aber das kommt dann insgesamt deutlich teurer.


----------



## morph027 (2. August 2018)

Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung auch locker 100kg und mein 29er Enduro hält das problemlos aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (2. August 2018)

Also da schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner an. Normale DT-Swiss Laufräder z. B. sind in 29 auch im XC-Bereich bis 120 kg freigegeben und da wird mit wesentlich mehr Belastung als "Straße & Waldautobahn" gerechnet. Wenn Du ganz auf Nr. sicher gehen willst, dann achte auf 32 Speichen, aber danach würde ich mir keine Sorgen mehr machen. Im Gegenteil 26er Laufräder gibts schon Jahre lang kaum noch zu kaufen. Die Technik geht ja weiter. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass moderne, neuwertige 29ner Laufräder seitensteifer und torisionssteifer sind, als alte, abgefahrene 26er Laufräder ;o). 

Das mit dem "Draußenstehen" ist ein Argument. Allerdings, wenn Du nicht gerade im Fitnesszentrum arbeitest, dann lass doch das Rad nicht vorm Zentrum stehen ;o). Fahr am Zentrum vorbei in den Wald rein. Wenn Du ordentlich im oberen aeroben Bereich fährst, verbrauchst Du 800-1000 kg / Stunde. Und das gesund und an der frischen Luft ;o). Warum also reingehen? Nimm das Geld und investiers in ein richtiges Bike, dass Spaß macht und nimms als Fitnesstraining ;o).


----------



## zr0wrk (2. August 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Wenn Du ordentlich im oberen aeroben Bereich fährst, verbrauchst Du *800-1000 kg / Stunde*.


Dann ist ja nach sieben Minuten von dem Mann nichts mehr übrig!


----------



## Frostfalke (2. August 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Dann ist ja nach sieben Minuten von dem Mann nichts mehr übrig!



Rofl. Geil die Autorkorrektur hat zugeschlagen ;o). Sollte kcal heißen sorry  Ich lass das jetzt auch oben stehen, ist einfach zu geil der Verschreiber ;o).


----------



## feliks (3. August 2018)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung auch locker 100kg und mein 29er Enduro hält das problemlos aus


 na da habe ich aber was anderes gehört..


----------



## morph027 (4. August 2018)

Hält  Dellen haben ja mit der Laufradgröße nichts zu tun


----------



## luftschaukel (4. August 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Also da schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner an. Normale DT-Swiss Laufräder z. B. sind in 29 auch im XC-Bereich bis 120 kg freigegeben und da wird mit wesentlich mehr Belastung als "Straße & Waldautobahn" gerechnet. Wenn Du ganz auf Nr. sicher gehen willst, dann achte auf 32 Speichen, aber danach würde ich mir keine Sorgen mehr machen. Im Gegenteil 26er Laufräder gibts schon Jahre lang kaum noch zu kaufen. Die Technik geht ja weiter. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass moderne, neuwertige 29ner Laufräder seitensteifer und torisionssteifer sind, als alte, abgefahrene 26er Laufräder ;o).
> 
> Das mit dem "Draußenstehen" ist ein Argument. Allerdings, wenn Du nicht gerade im Fitnesszentrum arbeitest, dann lass doch das Rad nicht vorm Zentrum stehen ;o). Fahr am Zentrum vorbei in den Wald rein. Wenn Du ordentlich im oberen aeroben Bereich fährst, verbrauchst Du 800-1000 kg / Stunde. Und das gesund und an der frischen Luft ;o). Warum also reingehen? Nimm das Geld und investiers in ein richtiges Bike, dass Spaß macht und nimms als Fitnesstraining ;o).



Nanana! 
Klar gibts 26“ LRS zu kaufen! 
Sixpack hat da zB was im Angebot!


----------



## FrankLeipzig (4. August 2018)

CR-MO 4130 P

Habe ein sehr günstiges Giant Mountainbike gefunden, wahrscheinlich aus den 90er Jahren, aber ziemlich unbenutzt, stand wohl nur im Keller rum und sieht super aus. Hatte die Verkäuferin gebeten mir mal ein Bild von der Typenbezeichnung zu schicken. 

Sie hat mir dann die obige Bezeichnung geschickt. Aber das ist doch eher die Angabe aus welcher Stahllegierung der Rahmen gefertigt ist 
oder gab es wirklich ein Modell von Giant mit dieser Bezeichnung?

Tante Google spuckt da nur Infos zur Legierung des Rahmens aus (Chrom, Molybdän usw.)...


----------



## Frostfalke (4. August 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Nanana!
> Klar gibts 26“ LRS zu kaufen!
> Sixpack hat da zB was im Angebot!



Bitte genau lesen. Da steht: "Kaum noch". Und Du wirst mir sicher zustimmen, dass die meisten Laufräder und Reifen heutzutage 27,5 und 29 Zoll sind. Es spricht ja nichts gegen kleine Laufräder im Gelände. Ich selber fahre gern verspielte Bikes und nur 27,5. Ich würde aber nie mehr auf die Idee kommen, 27,5 gegen 26 einzutauschen. Die Überrolleigenschaften und Reifenauswahl für 27,5 ist einfach besser als bei 26. Heißt nicht, dass man vorhandene 26er wegwerfen sollte, so dramatisch ist der Unterschied nicht, ich würde nur nicht empfehlen, sie neu anzuschaffen. Aber wenn man nur Straße oder Waldautobahn fährt, dann gibts nicht ein einziges Argument gegen 29 Zoll Laufräder... .


----------



## Frostfalke (4. August 2018)

FrankLeipzig schrieb:


> CR-MO 4130 P
> 
> Habe ein sehr günstiges Giant Mountainbike gefunden, wahrscheinlich aus den 90er Jahren, aber ziemlich unbenutzt, stand wohl nur im Keller rum und sieht super aus. Hatte die Verkäuferin gebeten mir mal ein Bild von der Typenbezeichnung zu schicken.
> 
> ...



Neben den o. a. Argumenten, dass Du Dir den Spaß raubst (das merkst Du, wenn Du ein Testbike fährst), denke bitte auch daran, dass es für solche Bikes wahrscheinlich sehr schwer bis gar keine Ersatzteile mehr geben wird. Steuersätze, Innenlager, Freiläufe, Schaltungen, Bremsen, hat heutzutage alles andere, bessere Standards als in den 90gern ;o).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (4. August 2018)

U...


----------



## Frostfalke (4. August 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Unsinn. Ob das ein Vorwende Mifa oder ein MTB aus 1990 ist, bekommt hier in LE jeder Fahrradschrauber zum Fahren.
> 
> Bei so alten 40er-50er Jahre Bikes kann es schonmal eng werden, da gab's noch ganz andere Raddurchmesser und Kurbelstandards. Aber die sind eh schon wieder teurer...



Na wenn ich hier lese: Sparen und nur 100 Euro ausgeben, dann ist wohl nicht damit zu rechnen, dass das Bike oft ne Werkstatt sehen wird ;o). Klar, wenn ich viel Geld über eine Werkstatt reinpumpe, dann klappt das. Nur dann kann ich mir auch gleich ein neueres Bike mit ordentlicher Geo usw. kaufen... . Das Geld bleibt dann das Gleiche und der Spaß nimmt zu.

Außerdem und um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen: Damit das Bike aus den 90gern überhaupt fahrbar wird, braucht es mindestens neue Reifen, neue Schleuche und neue Bremsbeläge. Die Dinger werden nämlich auch durch rumstehen alt, hart und brüchig. So kann man damit nicht auf der Straße fahren, weil Lebensgefahr besteht. Auch Lagern tut rumstehen nicht gut, gerade im Keller. Da ist also auch mit dem einem oder anderen Lagerwechsel zu rechnen. Abgeschmiert muss es auch werden, weil Öl und Fett hart geworden ist. Preis geht weiter hoch. Wenn das Ding dann fahrbereit ist, hat man auch den Preis von einem gebrauchten Bike, dass ggf. nur 5-10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat... .


----------



## FrankLeipzig (4. August 2018)

Bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines blauen Giant Terrago Mountainbike, 14,5kg Gesamtgewicht,
inkl. (Steck) Schutzbleche und Beleuchtung. Es ist laut Besitzer 6 Jahre alt, fährt, bremst, schaltet und sieht auch noch ganz gut aus.

Service machen möchte ich selber und werde mich da erstmal einlesen.
Hoffe ich kann dann hier ein paar Anfängerfragen stellen.

Bilder habe ich auch schon gemacht von allen möglichen Teilen des Rads.

Achso, das 90er Jahre Bike muss ich mir noch angucken, aber da es einen Stahlrahmen hat kommt es wahrscheinlich nicht in Frage, obwohl es quasi unbenutzt ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. August 2018)

...


----------



## Frostfalke (4. August 2018)

FrankLeipzig schrieb:


> Bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines blauen Giant Terrago Mountainbike mit Alurahmen und nur 14,5kg Gesamtgewicht,
> inkl. (Steck) Schutzbleche und Beleuchtung. Es ist laut Besitzer 6 Jahre alt, fährt, bremst, schaltet und sieht auch noch ganz gut aus.
> Das ganze für 55€ plus 15€ Transport.
> 
> ...



Na das klingt doch positiv ;o). Gratuliere und viel Spaß beim Biken!


----------



## FrankLeipzig (4. August 2018)

2 bar, ok dann mache ich mal nen Ausflug zur Tanke...

EDIT:
Auf dem Reifen steht 2,8 - 4,5 bar also habe ich jetzt mal 3 bar reingemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (29. September 2018)

...


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (29. September 2018)

Du kannst ja noch weiter in den Süden fahren, Halde Trages, Hainer See/Kahnsdorf, Tagebau Deutzen ... oder Richtung Westen immer an der Luppe/Elster entlang bis Wallendorf, Merseburg, dann zum Geiseltalsee ... oder im Norden Schladitzer Bucht, Werbelliner See, Delitzsch, Goitzsche, Muldestausee.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. September 2018)

...


----------



## luftschaukel (29. September 2018)

Oder noch südlicher, Kohrener Land! 
Soll auch sehr schön sein. 
Bis Borna mit der SBahn...


----------



## cxfahrer (29. September 2018)

....


----------



## Frodijak (29. September 2018)

...


----------



## cxfahrer (29. September 2018)

...


----------



## Destroy104 (3. Oktober 2018)

also hafen wird doch recht viel gebaut, mir persöhnlich alles etwas zu dirtlastig,


----------



## Tobias1009 (9. Dezember 2018)

Am Freitag wurden aus unserem keller ein Cannondale F700 BJ 2002 und mein Kona Unit BJ 2016 entwendet.

Das Unit ist auf Kettenschaltung umgebaut (XTR970) und hat Vittoria Mezcal Reifen.
Rahmenhöhe ist 46 (L).

Das Cannondale hat einen Tubus Disco Gepäckträger und entgegen der Abbildung eine hat die Gabel eine passende, blaue Lackierung. Rahmengröße ist 46 (M). Auch hier ein Vittoria Mezcal Reifen.

Kellereinbruch war leider erfolgreich, obwohl die Fahrräder in sich nochmal gesichert waren. Bitte haltet die Augen auf.

Danke und Gruß

Tobi


----------



## Ydrah (28. Februar 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Unsere "BDO-Runde" fährt aber fast *hust* immer.



gibt es für den BDO Trail irgendwo GPS Daten? Bin geschäftlich bald in der Ecke und würde da gerne etwas biken gehen. Wäre auch gut zu wissen wie lang die Rund in etwa ist. thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (28. Februar 2019)

Irgendwo im Thread hab ich mal was angehangen. Der @cxfahrer hat die sicher auch auf diesem neumodischen Strava 

Mimo im Nordosten der Stadt geht aktuell nicht so gut, gibt es einige Abschnitte, die voller Bäume liegen. Störmthaler See von damals geht auch nicht mehr. Kulkwitzer See ist eine schöne Runde.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2019)

...


----------



## schnitzeljagt (1. März 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja da ich ja immer dieselben Runden radle, ist Strava günstig (cxfahrer cxfahrer).
> Auf Trailforks haben ich und andere praktisch alle Trails eingetragen.
> Dort kann man auch meine Strava Runden sehen.
> Kulki, Bienitz, Markkleeberger und Cossi. Mimo tja. Lindenthal Naja.
> ...




Kurze Frage hier, da ich keine Unterhaltung mit Dir anfangen kann (?!)  :

Da ich oft ausserhalb Leipzigs arbeite, fahre ich oft alleine (gezwungenermaßen). 
Ich moechte vorhandene Strecken runter laden und nachfahren koennen.

Welche Geraete/ Apps (Wetterfest eingepacktes Smartfon ?) benutzt Du / Ihr/  brauche ich dafuer und welche Portale eignen sich am besten...!?

Beste Gruesse

M.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2019)

...


----------



## schnitzeljagt (1. März 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab's in der Hosentasche - wenn man einem Track folgt natürlich etwas mühsam.




Danke der schnellen Antwort !

Ja, dem Track wollte (muss) ich eigentlich in Echtzeit folgen...

Ist die Frage: Das Smartfön, welches ich natuerlich auch jeden Tag -wichtigwichtig  - beruflich dringend brauche, benutzen dafuer oder ein externes, zusaetzliches Geraet....  und dann: welches...?

Gruesse

M.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (1. März 2019)

Achja: Bin iPhone gebunden.....   und vielleicht sollte es nicht die ganze Zeit meine Datenrate leersaugen....


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2019)

....


----------



## err (1. März 2019)

Wenn es ein externes Gerät sein soll, haben sich eigentlich die Standards bewährt. Garmin Edge, Wahoo Elemnt (bolt), ...
Aber das ist auch zu weiten Teilen Geschmacksache und natürlich die Frage ob sich das lohnt für ein paar Trails. Komfortabel ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (1. März 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Warum hier in Leipzig in Echtzeit folgen



+  @err 


Bin in Stuttgart, Badenbaden, Dresden... etc taetig...  
Da kommen mehr als "ein paar" neue Trails zusammen  

Mein naechster Job ist Naehe Taunus....   Da wollt ich ich lieber safe sein...

Leipzig brauch ichs eher weniger  


Danke der Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DenisPfeiffer (1. März 2019)

Zum Thema Geräte für Navigation (und Notrettung):

Hallo und freundlich eingemischt,

da ich meist außerhalb Leipzigs in den umliegenden Mittel- bis Hochgebirgen unterwegs bin, mit gerne mal eigene Tracks über mehrere Tage oder Wochen "zusammenklicke" oder mit Garmin Basecamp plane, und immer und überall Karten und "Rumsuchen" hasse, bin ich seit nunmehr drei Jahren mit einem GPSmap 64S von Garmin mehr als glücklich unterwegs. Openmtbmap (.org) Europa ausschnittweise und einen neuen vielversprechenden Track drauf, und Du bist mit allen Wassern gewaschen. Da mein Handy meist als Notfallgerät im Offlinemodus dem Einsatz entgegen harrt, ist das auch für die Akkus eine tolle Sache. Und für Mehrtagestouren ohne Zivilisation ist die Doppel-AA-Batterieaufnahme des Garmin auch geil. Einfach ein paar AA-Batterien einstecken, und Du bist fein raus (und das Handy darf weiter schlummern). Für den "worst navigational case" habe ich dann auf dem Handy noch Oruxmaps mit eben jenen OpenMTBmaps, die auch auf dem Garmin liegen, als 6-8 GB große Offline-Karten und ebenjenen Track, der gerade ansteht. Somit ist in der Navigation eine gewisse Redundanz gesichert. Als letztes Mittel vor'm Krepieren in einer Steinwüste ist noch ein PLB1 von OceanSignal dabei, der mir schlussendlich hoffentlich den Arsch rettet (den ich aber hoffentlich nie einschalten muss). Der hat zwar mit der Navigation nüscht zu tun, ist aber eine beruhigende letzte Instanz. Letztes Jahr hätte ich schon einen gebrauchen können, konnte mich aber schlussendlich nach 18 Stunden selbst noch retten.


----------



## Ydrah (1. März 2019)

Danke Jungs. Besonders an cxfahrer für die Links. Das ist nur leider etwas weit weg für mich von Leipzig und da es gerade noch früh dunkel wird pack ich das nicht. Bin in den letzten Monaten zu viele Nightrides auf unbekannten Trails gefahren. Wie sieht es denn bei der Halde Zschocher aus? Ist das gerade fahrbar? Ich hab wahrscheinlich nur so 1,5h Zeit.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2019)

...


----------



## josch861131 (8. März 2019)

Ahoi!

Ein wenig off-topic, aber vielleicht für den Einen oder die Andere von Interesse!

---

Verstärkung gesucht!

Viele unserer Kunden kennen das Problem: Schnell mal die Schaltung nachstellen oder den Steuersatz wechseln. Wir versuchen immer schnell zu helfen aber Termine für größere Reparaturen sind bei uns leider mit mehreren Wochen Wartezeit verbunden. Das wollen wir wieder ändern!

Wir bieten vom Reifenwechsel bis hin zur Wartung von Federgabeln einen vollständigen Reparaturservice für jede Art Fahrrad an. Den Service von E.Bikes übernehmen wir derzeit insbesondere für Antriebe von Brose, Bosch und Pendix. Diese Arbeiten dauern Zeit und wollen von ruhiger und geschickter Hand ausgeführt werden. Qualität steht in unserer Prioritätenliste deutlich vor Quantität, darum brauchen wir dringend Unterstützung.

Wir suchen für unser Werkstattserviceteam eine/-n Fahrradmechaniker/-in oder Diverse zur Voll- oder Teilzeitanstellung.

Schick uns deine Bewerbung an: [email protected]





---

Ansonsten starten ab April wieder die BDO-Feierabendrunden (Rennrad).

Frauenrunde: https://www.facebook.com/events/570325580111860/
(Montags, 18Uhr, ca. alle 2 Wochen)

Alltogether: https://www.facebook.com/events/519265945270279/
(jeden Mittwoch, 18Uhr)


----------



## Ydrah (13. März 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Halde Zschocher mit der kurzen Cossirunde ist easy unter 1.5h.
> Oder nimmst noch Fockeberg und die kleinen Stöckchenlegertrails mit.


Danke noch mal. Die Halde Zschocher hat Mega Spaß gemacht. Da hätte ich bleiben sollen. Braucht ein paar Runs, bis man sich reingefuxt hat. Fockeberg war nett aber viele Leute. An der Halde war gar keiner. Wollte dann auch nix riskieren. Aber Respekt an die Trailbauer. Da steckt viel Arbeit drin.


----------



## reizhusten (17. März 2019)

Heute gegen 12 hat jemand auf der Halde Zschocher sein Smartphone verloren. Laut Aussage der Frau die es gefunden hat, ist es einem Biker aus der Tasche gefallen als er losfuhr. Also wer heute dort war und seitdem sein Smartphone vermisst, soll es mal anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chriz87 (28. März 2019)

Mahlzeit.  
Will am Samstag zwenkauer und störmthaler umrunden aber bin es leid immer alleine zu fahren. 
Hab ein schönes All mountain und mach damit gerne meine Touren. 
Würde mich über einen Gleichgesinnten freuen.


----------



## Tobias1009 (1. April 2019)

Hallo Ich schon wieder. Meiner Frau wurde schon wieder ein Fahrrad geklaut. Am 01.04.2019 gegen 9 Uhr in Gohlis Süd.

Der aufmerksame Betrachter mag sich denken: Das ist ja das Rad aus Post 4576. Nein, das ist die  mühevoll aufgebaute Replik, genau wie es die Frau wollte. Daher schmerzt der Verlust besonders.

Bitte haltet die Augen auf.

Danke und Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Jinpster (2. April 2019)

mein Beileid Tobi!


----------



## TAL (14. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme ab 16.04.19 für eine Woche zurück in meine alte Heimat und hab auch mein (Enduro-)Bike im Gepäck. Das Wetter soll ja spitze werden und ich würde demzufolge gern am Karfreitag oder Samstag den ein oder anderen Spot von früher (Lindenauer Hafen, Müllberg an der Elster oä) wieder einmal besuchen. Jetzt die Frage, wer mag mich hier begleiten und/oder hat sonst noch Tipps?


Danke euch und viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (15. April 2019)

...


----------



## TAL (15. April 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn du lange große Sprünge magst, schau dir mal die neue Linie am Focke an.
> Zschocher ist auch sehr fein.
> 
> Ich werde Freitag Nachmittag mal den Collm anschauen.



Cool, danke für die Empfehlungen.

„Collm“?


----------



## Orwell (15. April 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn du lange große Sprünge magst, schau dir mal die neue Linie am Focke an.
> Zschocher ist auch sehr fein.
> 
> Ich werde Freitag Nachmittag mal den Collm anschauen.



Wenn du Führung am Collm brauchst gib Bescheid


----------



## yoobee (15. April 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn du lange große Sprünge magst, schau dir mal die neue Linie am Focke an.



Die ist ziemlich krass und definitiv nix für Enduro und Halbschale!


----------



## cxfahrer (16. April 2019)

...


----------



## Orwell (16. April 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Danke, weiss nicht genau wann genau ich da vorbeikomme. Habe aber Trailforks da sind die Trails drauf.



Hab mal fix auf die Karte geschaut, ist nicht wirklich vollständig/aktuell. Aber findest sicher schon den Rest, ist gut eingefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. April 2019)

...


----------



## Orwell (16. April 2019)

Oha na das ist ja schon etwas länger her. In den letzten 4-5 Jahren hat sich da einiges getan, mal zum Guten mal zum Schlechten. Aktuell ist es ganz gut. Da ich aus der Nähe bin ist es immer mal ne willkommene Abwechslung zum Rest den es hier gibt.


----------



## beyerKC (17. April 2019)

Collm bei Oschatz? Wenn ja klingt es interessant wusste garnicht das dort überhaupt noch was gibt


----------



## Orwell (17. April 2019)

Der ist gemeint. Aber das sind eher eingefahrene Trails und keine nennenswert gebauten Sachen.


----------



## beyerKC (17. April 2019)

Kenne nur den einen der am Turm hinten runter geht und dann die Strecke von Schatzki


----------



## Orwell (18. April 2019)

Falls jemand vor hat demnächst die Kriebstein Runde ab Töpeln in Angriff zu nehmen dem sei folgendes gesagt:

- der Abschnitt zwischen und Töpeln und Waldheim hat einigen Windbruch auf dem Weg so das man hin und wieder mal absteigen muss, aber nicht weiter wild
- das Westufer der Talsperre ist noch stärker mit Windbruch übersät und es ist eine ziemliche Kletterei
- am Ostufer ist zumindest der Abschnitt zwischen Ringethal und dem Raubschloss gesperrt, auch so das man nicht vorbeikommt, ich hab leider den Abzweig in Ringethal verpasst und bin bis Falkenhain Straße gefahren und hab damit gerade die interessantesten Stücke ausgelassen, in wie weit der Teil zwischen Raubschloss und Falkenhain offen und fahrbar ist kann ich daher nicht sagen, also vorher am besten mal auf die Karte schauen


----------



## cxfahrer (18. April 2019)

...


----------



## Orwell (18. April 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du bist gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren, da kann man schonmal was verpassen . Andersrum gibt es interessanteres.
> 
> Westufer ist echt schlimm. Und schade mit Raubschloss-Ringethal, wir sind mit Mühe durch, aber es ist nicht ungefährlich.
> 
> Der Rest ist ok wie immer.



Ich bin es schon in beide Richtungen gefahren. So rum macht es für mich vor allem auf der Westseite mehr Sinn muss ich sagen. In Ringethal stand nen fetter Bauzaun auf dem Weg wo ich auch keinen Weg vorbei gesehen hab. Wie habt ihr das gemacht bzw. was ist da überhaupt im Eimer? Da ist doch letztes Jahr irgendwie ein Biker abgeschmiert? Ist der Teil zwischen Raubschloss und Falkenhain frei? Das ist ja das eigentliche Stück mit ner Herausforderung. Teilweise sind wir den interessanten Teil nochmal fix im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren


----------



## reizhusten (19. April 2019)

Am Bauazun bei Ringethal kann man drumrumklettern. Wer sich erfolgreich auf einem MTB halten kann, sollte das schaffen. Das sah jedenfalls vor 2 Monaten noch so aus. Auf dem weiteren Verlauf zum Raubschloss lag ein Baum quer (klettern) und ein wenig Erdrutsch. Eigentlich kein großes Problem, kommt man überall vorbei, geht wohl eher um rechtliche Absicherung der Wegeverantwortlichen.
Auf der Westseite ist es umständlicher zwischen den Bäumen.

Bis nach Falkenhain gehts, kurz vor der Lochmühle hat der Wind dann wieder eskaliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (19. April 2019)

Dann hab ich mich vermutlich einfach verguckt.  Geöffnet wird der Weg aber vermutlich eh so bald nicht mehr wenn keiner die Kosten zur Sicherung tragen will:

https://www.freiepresse.de/mittelsa...ll-keine-luecken-im-wege-netz-artikel10432795

Und wenn noch ein oder zwei Experten genau an der Stelle abschmieren, dann werden die wohl wirklich bald den eisernen Vorhang reaktivieren: 

https://www.freiepresse.de/mittelsa...dfahrer-nutzte-gesperrten-weg-artikel10259282


----------



## cxfahrer (19. April 2019)

...


----------



## Orwell (20. April 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, die Stelle ist schon nicht ohne. Aber als Biker hat man ja immer nen Helm auf, falls noch Steine von oben nachkommen
> 
> Uhrzeigersinn:
> -Falkenhain Raubschloss so schöner zu fahren IMHO
> ...


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2019)

...


----------



## Orwell (20. April 2019)

Diesen gestrichelten Weg vor in Richtung des markierten Aussichtspunkts. Mauer=Staumauer


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2019)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (20. April 2019)

Genau die Stelle mein ich  Ich war schon paar Jahre nicht mehr da, wird vielleicht mal wieder Zeit sich das anzuschauen. Gefahren bin ich es noch nicht. Ich hab mich an dem tollen Absatz vor der Treppe am Raubschloss erfolgreich paar Jährchen rumgetrieben bis ich es dann irgendwann mal gemacht hab.


----------



## Xooldman (25. Mai 2019)

Wie sieht es aktuell eigentlich in der Mimo aus? Lohnt sich das? Überlege ob ich da heute mal vorbei fahre.

Halde Zschocher hat sich ja ganz schön was getan. Musste an einer Stelle wegen Kopfkino mal kurz absteigen und nochmal ranfahren... eiei


----------



## morph027 (25. Mai 2019)

Ab dem Tümpel musst du erst mal 20 Minuten tragen, schieben. Hinten auf dem großen Weg geht es dann wieder. Aber der spaßige Teil ist unfahrbar


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## Xooldman (26. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Meinst du die neue Linie mit dem Northshore-Drop über den Baum runter zum großen Drop  ? Ist die jetzt fertig?



Wenn neue Linie "DH of death" ala Trailforks ist, dann ja. Nach dem Steinfeld, den kurzen Northshore hoch und dann gerade aus. So eine Art Drop über Wurzeln in einen Northshore Anlieger. Da ist jetzt rechts noch so ein bissel Northshore gebaut. Das hat mich etwas erschrocken.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## Xooldman (26. Mai 2019)

Ja, ich war da eben auch zu schnell und dachte dann.. halt Holzrampe noch treffen. Da war aber der flow dann dahin bzw. hab ich komplett angehalten. 
Hab auch noch gar nicht bemerkt, dass der Double jetzt ein Table geworden ist. Dann muss ich wohl doch mal ein bisschen mehr Zeit dort verbringen.


----------



## reizhusten (26. Mai 2019)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ab dem Tümpel musst du erst mal 20 Minuten tragen, schieben. Hinten auf dem großen Weg geht es dann wieder. Aber der spaßige Teil ist unfahrbar


Was ist da eigentlich passiert? Scheinbar hat der Waldbesitzer keinen Bock auf Menschen im Wald. Den Dirt-Spot hat er ja schon vor ein paar Jahren verjagt.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## zr0wrk (26. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> (...) an der langen Abfahrt (die man auch rauf fahren kann) (...)


Das ist doch Mist! Wenn man da irgendwo runterheizt und dann auf einmal Gegenverkehr hat. Ein Kumpel ist genau da schon mal mit so einem kollidiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. Mai 2019)

...


----------



## erdling (27. Mai 2019)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Ja, ich war da eben auch zu schnell und dachte dann.. halt Holzrampe noch treffen. Da war aber der flow dann dahin bzw. hab ich komplett angehalten.
> Hab auch noch gar nicht bemerkt, dass der Double jetzt ein Table geworden ist. Dann muss ich wohl doch mal ein bisschen mehr Zeit dort verbringen.


Das Stück links ist jetzt ebenerdig mit der Holzrampe. So kommt man auch optimal in den Anlieger.  Das Projekt mit dem Baumstamm kann sich aber noch ein paar Wochen ziehen.


----------



## Xooldman (29. Mai 2019)

Irgendjemand morgen Richtung Erzgebirge unterwegs?


----------



## Schnitte (30. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wir haben den Honk mal getroffen. Das ist ein Hobbyjäger aus dem Landkreis, der hat das gepachtet von dem Bayrischen Sägwerksbesitzer dem das Gelände gehört, und der macht jetzt da den Maxen zwecks abschießen von Wildsauen usw..Der Typ ist voll bekloppt, keine Chance mit dem irgendwie zu reden.
> Die Obere Forstbehörde hat gegen die Baumfällungen auch keine Einwände gehabt.



das erklärt warum immer wieder kleinere Baumstämme auf die Wege in der Nähe der Jägerstände gelegt werden...hatte mir schon gedacht dass dort irgendwer keine Lust auf Radfahrer hat. Wobei ich immer nicht verstehe was das Problem ist, wenn alle auf den Wegen bleiben und man gegenseitig Acht nimmt


----------



## luftschaukel (8. Juni 2019)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Irgendjemand morgen Richtung Erzgebirge unterwegs?



Am 15.6 erst.


----------



## Xooldman (9. Juni 2019)

Wo soll es hingehen?


----------



## luftschaukel (9. Juni 2019)

Zur TT am Rabenberg


----------



## Xooldman (14. Juni 2019)

Da sind ja zwei stattliche Drops in Zschocher entstanden. Meine Güte.. der Große ist ja irre. Vielleicht trau ich mich mal über den Kleinen daneben. Da wäre ich schon sehr zufrieden mit mir. Danke an die Handwerker dort! Da ist ja ne Menge entstanden und alles sehr solide gebaut!


----------



## hankpank (19. Juni 2019)

Moin. Wohne seit letzter Woche in Leipzig und wollte mal horchen was in Richtung MTB/Enduro fahren geht bzw. ob jemand Lust hat mit ein paar Trails zu zeigen.
Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powermaniaxx (19. Juni 2019)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Wohne zwar schon gute 20 Jahre in Leipzig, meine Runden schauen derzeit in etwa so aus.

Feierabendrunde in der Woche: Start im Leipziger Osten --> Stötteritz --> Probstheida --> Wachau --> Markkleeberger See --> 2x Cossiunrundung --> Rest Markkleeberger See --> kurz baden gehen  und dann wieder über Probstheida nach Hause. Tour ca 55 km bei knapp über 2 Std. 

Wochenende querfeldein, entweder Markkleeberger See + Cossi + Zwenkauer See + Störmtaler See zusammen, über Radwege, Waldwege und Schotter oder von Markkleeberg durch den Agrapark Richtung Auenwald, Touren meist so 75 bis 90 km in etwas 4 bis 4.5 Std.

Würde auch gern Trails einbauen in meine Touren, im Flachland nur nicht ganz so leicht


----------



## GuyGood (19. Juni 2019)

@Powermaniaxx : Der Vorredner frug nach Enduro-Strecken, kein XC-Geballer wie du es scheinbar betreibst   Trails gibt es einige, die cxfahrer auch schon öfter hier gelistet hat, die in deine Runde hineinpassen  

@hankpank : leider können wir nie zusammen fahren, weil du auch so ne schicke, rote Gabel hast und ich nicht auf partnerlook stehe  
Aber im Ernst. Fockeberg, Nahleberg/Trashmountain/Müllberg (ein und derselbe Hügel), Lindenauer Hafen und die Halde Zschocher sind def. gute Anlaufpunkte, ansonsten eben auch mal bei cxfahrer die gps-Routen anschauen  
Und können auch gern mal ne Runde rollern, aber da ich immer rel. spontan fahre, fällt mir Planung immer schwer^^


----------



## Powermaniaxx (19. Juni 2019)

GuyGood schrieb:


> @Powermaniaxx : Der Vorredner frug nach Enduro-Strecken, kein XC-Geballer wie du es scheinbar betreibst   Trails gibt es einige, die cxfahrer auch schon öfter hier gelistet hat, die in deine Runde hineinpassen



Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass ich auch daran Interesse hätte, d.h. mehr spaßige Abschnitte mit einzubauen. Meine Route hab ich extra nochmal erwähnt, damit mir jemand sagen kann, da und dort einfach mal abbiegen in Richtung....  , da findest das und das. 

Halde und Nahleberg schau ich mir aber mal an.


----------



## GuyGood (19. Juni 2019)

https://www.trailforks.com/profile/cxfahrer/ridelog/


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juni 2019)

...


----------



## GuyGood (19. Juni 2019)

Gute Besserung, oh Mann. Aber meist sind es doch irgendwelche kleinen Fehlerteufel mit großer Wirkung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (19. Juni 2019)

hankpank schrieb:


> Moin. Wohne seit letzter Woche in Leipzig und wollte mal horchen was in Richtung MTB/Enduro fahren geht bzw. ob jemand Lust hat mit ein paar Trails zu zeigen.
> Gruß Joe



Wurde auch mit Dir fahren, aber leider habe ich mir am Montag eine Radiusfraktur zugezogen. Wird jetzt wohl acht Wochen dauern, bis ich wieder aufs Bike kann.


----------



## esb315 (20. Juni 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Wurde auch mit Dir fahren, aber leider habe ich mir am Montag eine Radiusfraktur zugezogen. Wird jetzt wohl acht Wochen dauern, bis ich wieder aufs Bike kann.


Das wird wohl länger dauern. Vor ca. 2 Jahren hatte sich bei mir ne Bordsteinkante nen Spass erlaubt. Auch Radiusfraktur. Nach 8 Wochen wurde das Titan wieder ausgebaut. Danach nochmal ein paar Wochen ausheilen. Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal zum Fockehügel.


----------



## luftschaukel (21. Juni 2019)

Gibts hier ein paar Biker, bzw. Empfehlungen für eine Enduro Tour/Trail im (Süd) Raum Leipzig? 
Mein großer hatte am WE sein erstes Enduro Rennen am Rabenberg mit mehr oder minder erfolgreich bestritten (ok, Defekthexe hatte auch zugeschlagen). 

Jetzt suchen wir nach Trainingsmöglichkeiten, damit die Skills zum Enduro fahren besser werden. Nach Möglichkeit nicht all zu weit weg, so das man quasi zum Feierabend ohne großen Aufwand was machen kann. 
Ggf gibt es ja auch Biker wo sich meine beiden Jungs anschließen können? 
Besser wird man wenn man mit besseren fährt . 

Rochlitzer Berg schließe ich jetzt mal aus, durch die Forstproblematik.


----------



## hankpank (21. Juni 2019)

Cool. Danke für die Tipps, ich würde mir morgen gegen späten Mittag mal ein paar Sachen davon anschauen. Falls jemand spontan Lust hat mitzukommen, gebt Bescheid. Ich wohne in Reudnitz.

Und gute Besserung an alle Verletzten!
=)


----------



## Frostfalke (21. Juni 2019)

esb315 schrieb:


> Das wird wohl länger dauern. Vor ca. 2 Jahren hatte sich bei mir ne Bordsteinkante nen Spass erlaubt. Auch Radiusfraktur. Nach 8 Wochen wurde das Titan wieder ausgebaut. Danach nochmal ein paar Wochen ausheilen. Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal zum Fockehügel.



War Gott sei Dank kein verschobener Bruch. Waren zwar mehrere Bruchstellen, aber eine OP war nicht notwendig. Hab jetzt nur vier Wochen eine klassische Schiene bekommen. Wird natürlich trotzdem hart mit der Reha, aber da bin ich immer sehr eisern. Außerdem bekomme ich langsam Stubenkoller. Ohne MTB das geht gar nicht.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (21. Juni 2019)

hankpank schrieb:


> Cool. Danke für die Tipps, ich würde mir morgen gegen späten Mittag mal ein paar Sachen davon anschauen. Falls jemand spontan Lust hat mitzukommen, gebt Bescheid. Ich wohne in Reudnitz.
> 
> Und gute Besserung an alle Verletzten!
> =)



Ich kann erst Sonntag, wohne aber in Mölkau nebenan. Bitte berichten was du angefahren bist


----------



## GuyGood (21. Juni 2019)

@hankpank : schick mir doch mal deine Nummer oder so, denke so 15 Uhr oder so könnte ich auch ne kleine Runde drehen und dir 1-2 Dinge zeigen


----------



## hankpank (22. Juni 2019)

15 Uhr passt perfekt. Hast ne Nachricht.


----------



## FryHigh (22. Juni 2019)

Hallo Leipziger MTB-Gemeinde,

ich schließe mich mal allen Neulingen hier an. Fahre jetzt seit 3 Jahren ziemlich viel MTB, bin aber weiterhin auf der Suche nach Leuten, mit denen ich diese Zeit teilen kann. Alleine unterwegs zu sein geht mir mittlerweile ganz schön auf den Sack. In und um Leipzig kenne ich mich auch schon bissl aus. Meine Heimrunde geht meist in Richtung Neuseenlandschaft.

Hab Interesse an fast allem, spontanen Runden, Tages- oder Wochenendausflügen bis Bike-Urlaub. Harz, Thüringer Wald, Erzgebirge, Alpenüberquerung etc. Auf dem Plan steht dieses Jahr eigentlich noch Brocken, Stoneman, Rennsteig und natürlich das Hochgebirge. Bin z.B. letztes Jahr die Albecht-Route gefahren.

Wunsch-Disziplin ist Enduro, baue mir aber gerade erst das richtige Bike dafür auf. Bin z.Z. auf nem XC-Hardtail unterwegs, Touren von XC bis All-Mountain sind also kein Problem.

Würde mich freuen, ein paar neue Bekanntschaften zu schließen!

Beste Grüße,
Tobias.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (23. Juni 2019)

Aus welcher Ecke kommst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FryHigh (23. Juni 2019)

Wohne im Leipziger Süden 
Würde heute Abend z.B. gern noch ne Runde drehen ...


----------



## Powermaniaxx (23. Juni 2019)

Für heute bin ich schon durch, bin heute um die Seen, viel abseits neben dem Radweg, gerade am Störmtaler gibt es da unzählige Wege. Zwischendurch noch kurz Kaffee und Kuchen in der Nähe mit Pool und danach noch die restlichen Kilometer. Zum Abschluss bin ich nochmal kurz im Markkleeberger baden gegangen. Bilanz für heute: 108 km 

Ich fahre am Donnerstag wieder, sofern das Wetter mitspielt, Start ca 17 Uhr bei mir in Mölkau.


----------



## Bu1zem4nn (26. Juni 2019)

Hallo liebe Leute,

heute Nacht wurde aus meinem Keller in Reudnitz mein mit viel Liebe zusammengebautes Dartmoor Primal 29 gestohlen. Falls ihr was sehen solltet, wäre ich um jeden Hinweis sehr dankbar. Unten findet ihr ein paar Bilder und die Teileliste.

Grüße
Johannes




Spoiler: Bilder und Teileliste


----------



## Powermaniaxx (26. Juni 2019)

Sehr ärgerlich


----------



## Miet (11. Juli 2019)

Bu1zem4nn schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> heute Nacht wurde aus meinem Keller in Reudnitz mein mit viel Liebe zusammengebautes Dartmoor Primal 29 gestohlen. Falls ihr was sehen solltet, wäre ich um jeden Hinweis sehr dankbar. Unten findet ihr ein paar Bilder und die Teileliste.
> 
> ...


Halte die augen auf jeden fall offen! Komme auch aus Reudnitz. Gruß, Mark

P.S.: und genau aus diesem grunde hat mein Ghost DH7 noch nie nen keller gesehen! Immer in die wohnung! Darf mein bike nicht mit rein, dann muss ich eben wieder gehen. Konsequent!


----------



## Bu1zem4nn (13. Juli 2019)

Fahrräder in die Wohnung ist natürlich der Optimalzustand, hätte ich auch gerne so gemacht. 
Abgesehen von dem in die Wohnung Dürfen soll es aber Menschen mit Wohnungen geben, in denen der Platz dafür einfach nicht ausreicht.
Der Keller ist dann eben die nächst "sichere" Möglichkeit.

Grüße Johannes


----------



## zr0wrk (15. Juli 2019)

Jo, in unserer Wohnung lungern drei Bikes rum, sechs weitere im Keller. Wenn alle Bikes in der Wohnung sind, müssten wir dann halt in den Keller ziehen.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (15. Juli 2019)

Ich hab alle Bikes im Wohnkeller, schaut fast aus wie im Fahrradladen


----------



## haxorr (30. August 2019)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust am Sonntag eine Tour zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (1. September 2019)

Nö!


----------



## cxfahrer (1. September 2019)

...


----------



## exit_us (28. September 2019)

Hallöchen liebe Leute, nachdem ich hier erst Beratung gesucht und gefunden habe, hab ich ebenso diesen Thread entdeckt.

Ich hab 3 Räder, das neueste ist mein Orbea Terra H40. Die anderen sind ein sehr altes Mifa, was ich zum Singlespeed umgebaut habe und ein Winora, was der reinste fahrende Schrotthaufen ist aber als "Daily Bitch" herhalten muss, da ich Angst hab, dass die anderen beiden geklaut werden könnten. Leider sagte mir niemand, dass man ungefähr nochmal genauso viel Geld für Equipment wie für das eigentliche Rad ausgibt, daher wird meine Wunschliste seit dem Kauf immer länger 

An längere Touren wage ich mich gerade erst ran, hab aber schon ein paar um die Leipziger Seen gemacht und mich auch erfolgreich öfter verfahren.

Ich freu mich auf neue Bekanntschaften.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Oktober 2019)

...


----------



## hankpank (4. Oktober 2019)

Hey Leute, 
Mir wurde leider diese Woche mein schöner crosser aus dem Fahrradschuppen in Reudnitz geklaut. Wäre cool wenn ihr die Augen aufhalten könntet:




Das markanteste Wiedererkennungsmerkmal ist eigentlich die 1x7 Schaltung mit xo1 dh Schaltwerk, Descendant Kurbel und schwarzer eagle Kette.

Falls jemand das Bike irgendwo gesehen hat, bitte melden.

Danke!


----------



## hellmono (16. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde das Wochenende mit der Family in Leipzig verbringen, und überlege aktuell ob ich für eine Tour am Samstag das Bike einpacke.
Bei Trailforks und Komoot war ich schon auf der Suche, und der Süden scheint ja ganz gut fürs MTB zu sein? Passenderweise sind wir in Lindenau, was ja recht nah an z.B. Schleussig ist.

Ich hätte mir jetzt mal so eine Tour hier als Ausgangspunkt genommen: https://www.outdooractive.com/de/ro...g/leipzig-sued-trails-2-40-km/113860839/#dm=1
und dazu dann ggf. noch von Trailforks etwas eingebaut (Gayways, Fokkeberg?, Stöckchenleger). Hat da jemand noch Tipps für mich? Insgesamt sieht die Runde nach recht wenig hm aus, und mit einem Enduro bin ich da vermutlich überdimensioniert unterwegs?

Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. Oktober 2019)

...


----------



## hellmono (16. Oktober 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Klar ist ein Enduro überdimensioniert. Ich fahre daher am liebsten hier mit meinem Enduro  ...ist eh so flach, da ist es wurst.
> Die Runde ist Mist, die geht immer exakt NEBEN den Trails und außerdem ist da eine Baustelle nicht drin.  Lass dich von meinen Einträgen auf Trailforks nicht irritieren, das geht auch alles mit Klapprad.
> 
> Ich sag mal so:
> ...



Hab vielen Dank für das ausführliche Feedback. Das hilft schon mal ungemein. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich schon überlegt, lieber Laufschuhe oder das Rennrad einzupacken. 

Zunächst einmal zwei Fragen:

Bei der Cossi-Runde hast du Zschocher (wie spricht man das bitte? ) eingebaut, der Fockeberg ist aber ausgelassen und gegen Ende der Tour, richtig?
Kulki: Halde Schönau finde ich nicht wirklich. Ist das auch wieder Zschocher, bzw. das was bei Strava unter Deponie Küchenholz verzeichnet ist?

Die beiden würden definitiv in Frage kommen, ein Tipp welche mehr Spaß macht und vielleicht auch einfacher zu navigieren ist? GPS und Strava ist ja immer das eine, live das andere.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Oktober 2019)

...


----------



## Frostfalke (25. Oktober 2019)

Sagt mal Ihr Lieben, gibts im Süden bzw. südlich von Leipzig noch (Single)Trails/Touren, die sich für morgen lohnen? Cosi, Halde Großzoschocher, Fockeberg, Markleeberger- und Störmthaler See sind die Tage durch. Hab mal wieder Bock auf was Neues. Sollte von Connewitz nach Süden nicht mehr als 15 Minuten Fahrt mit dem Auto zum Startpunkt sein. Hat jemand z. B. schon einmal nahe Rötha / Espenhain die drei Seen unter die Lupe genommen? Lohnt da ggf. eine Runde rum?


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (25. Oktober 2019)

Du meinst Hainer, Haubitzer und Kahnsdorfer See? Kann man sich mal ansehen, ist auf jeden Fall nicht so überlaufen wie die Wege um die stadtnahen Gewässer. Hat aber alles eher tourigen Charakter. Da kommt man auch gut mit der S-Bahn hin, bis Lobstädt oder Deutzen und dann nach Norden, die Seen erkunden/umrunden. Kahnsdorf hat ein paar Locations zum Einkehren, die Stelzenhäuser kann man sich im Vorbeifahren auch mal ansehen. Zum Schluss westlich über den Stausee Rötha bis Gaulis und dann den Pleißeradweg über Böhlen, Großdeuben & Gaschwitz zurück nach Leipzig.


----------



## Frostfalke (25. Oktober 2019)

[THM]ThomasS schrieb:


> Du meinst Hainer, Haubitzer und Kahnsdorfer See? Kann man sich mal ansehen, ist auf jeden Fall nicht so überlaufen wie die Wege um die stadtnahen Gewässer. Hat aber alles eher tourigen Charakter. Da kommt man auch gut mit der S-Bahn hin, bis Lobstädt oder Deutzen und dann nach Norden, die Seen erkunden/umrunden. Kahnsdorf hat ein paar Locations zum Einkehren, die Stelzenhäuser kann man sich im Vorbeifahren auch mal ansehen. Zum Schluss westlich über den Stausee Rötha bis Gaulis und dann den Pleißeradweg über Böhlen, Großdeuben & Gaschwitz zurück nach Leipzig.



Genau die meine ich. Kann man die Seen auch im Dreck/Trail/unten am Wasser umrunden (wie Markleeberger usw.) oder ist da zwangsläufig Teer / Schlemmsandweg?


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (25. Oktober 2019)

Teilweise sollte das möglich sein (im nordöstlichen Bereich am Hainer See kann man vom Hauptweg aus ein paar Pfade erkennen), ich kann aber nicht sagen, inwiefern es da wirklich zusammenhängende Strecken abseits der Hauptwege gibt. Da kann es sicher passieren, dass plötzlich irgendwo Schluss ist und du umkehren musst. Im Süden vom Haubitzer See (der hängt übrigens mit dem Hainer See zusammen) gibt es mehrere Varianten, die man fahren kann, näher am Wasser oder etwas weiter weg. Dort ist leider auch die Beschilderung sehr dürftig.

Ich bin da nicht ganz so experimentierfreudig ... evtl. kann cxfahrer da noch etwas mehr sagen, falls es schon mal dort war


----------



## Frostfalke (25. Oktober 2019)

Prima Dank Dir. Entdeckertour ist für mich kein Problem, Da gehört auch mal umkehren dazu ;o). Ist ja der Reiz an der Sache. Schaue ich mir morgen sicher mal an. Lieben Dank nochmal!


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich war vor vielen Jahren nur mal bei Kieritzsch (Schlleenhain) Richtung Speicher Borna, und um den Bockwitzer mal zu Fuß
Halde Trages kann man mal rauf und vom Turm gucken... 
Kann man alles vergessen ausser zum Zeit totschlagen.
Fahr lieber nach Amerika. Bei dem schönen Wetter die paar Minuten länger Autobahn. Rochlitzberg hat schöne Abfahrt (Eulenschlucht). "Braunes Quadrat Rochsburg ist nett.

Was ich noch erträglich finde ist der Panitz, sind auch alles Forstweg, aber paar Steinbruchtrails und mehr Panorama. Der Rückweg über Plagwitz nach Sehlis schmerzt aber. Eher für Gravelcrosser.


----------



## Frostfalke (25. Oktober 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich war vor vielen Jahren nur mal bei Kieritzsch (Schlleenhain) Richtung Speicher Borna, und um den Bockwitzer mal zu Fuß
> Halde Trages kann man mal rauf und vom Turm gucken...
> Kann man alles vergessen ausser zum Zeit totschlagen.
> Fahr lieber nach Amerika. Bei dem schönen Wetter die paar Minuten länger Autobahn. Rochlitzberg hat schöne Abfahrt (Eulenschlucht). "Braunes Quadrat Rochsburg ist nett.
> ...



Dank Dir! Da ich immer nur so insgesamt 3-3,5h Familienfrei bekomme, muss ich wohl dann irgendwie mit dem Auto anfahren. Mache ich aber nicht so gern. Gerade wenn Schlamm ist, hinterher mit den dreckigen & nassgeschwitzten Klamoten, aber nützt ja nichts, wenn man mal was Neues sehen will ;o).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (27. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leipziger und Umgebung, 
bin am 08. bis 10.11. in Leipzig und habe am Samstag 09.11. den ganzen Tag nichts vor ☹ möchte je nach Wetterlage mir mit dem Bike die Zeit vertreiben ! Wer hat paar schöne Tourenvorschläge ? muss von der Innenstadt aus starten , könnte aber auch mit dem Auto irgendwo hin fahren .
Vielleicht habt ihr paar Ideen !
Danke !


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Oktober 2019)

...


----------



## Phantomas (28. Oktober 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> https://www.trailforks.com/profile/cxfahrer/ridelog/ such dir eine meiner Runden aus...oder kombiniere die anders (Cossi, Bienitz, Kulki, Markkleeberger, Mimo).


----------



## FryHigh (20. Dezember 2019)

Liebe Gemeinde, 
bin heute den Pfützentrail gefahren und entweder hat den jemand verlängert oder mal ordentlich Laub gerecht im Wald. Großes Lob und besten Dank dafür von mir. Falls mal wieder bissl Trailpflege geplant ist, könnt ihr mir gern schreiben, genug zu tun gäbe es ja. 
Beste Grüße!


----------



## Jinpster (20. Dezember 2019)

Wenn du den Trail im Auwald in Richtung Cossi meinst, da war der Ronald vom Pistrada Radladen mit der Pflege am Werk.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2019)

...


----------



## Chriz87 (28. Dezember 2019)

Abend. 
Will mit nem Kumpel am 31. Eine Silvester Ausfahrt gegen 11uhr machen.
Würden uns über paar Mitstreiter freuen.
Also, wer hat Lust?


----------



## Frostfalke (28. Dezember 2019)

Chriz87 schrieb:


> Abend.
> Will mit nem Kumpel am 31. Eine Silvester Ausfahrt gegen 11uhr machen.
> Würden uns über paar Mitstreiter freuen.
> Also, wer hat Lust?



Was fahrt Ihr denn und wo? Wie lange solls gehen?


----------



## Chriz87 (28. Dezember 2019)

Sind da völlig offen. Wollten uns even an der rennbahn treffen und zwenkauer machen. Aber alles entspannt, komm einfach mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (28. Dezember 2019)

Chriz87 schrieb:


> Sind da völlig offen. Wollten uns even an der rennbahn treffen und zwenkauer machen. Aber alles entspannt, komm einfach mit.



Okay, Ihr fahrt also XC auf Strecke  . Ich glaube, da halte ich alter Sack Euch mit meinem Trailbike mit Enduroreifen eher nur auf . Wenns jetzt ne Singletrailrunde geworden wäre, hätte ich mich angeschlossen.


----------



## Chriz87 (28. Dezember 2019)

Naja, um die Seen bzw auf den Weg gibts auch etliches was wir an trails mit nehmen. 
Geht ja auch nicht um einen Wettkampf. Eher um eine spaßige Jahres Abschluss Runde.
Einfach mit kommen


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Dezember 2019)

...


----------



## Chriz87 (28. Dezember 2019)

Da hast du recht. Aber bis fast nach zwenkau und dann wider ab den elstertrail hauts doch hin. Aber wem sag ich das, cxfahrer
Wir sind für alles offen. Wie gesagt, geht um eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt.


----------



## Chriz87 (28. Dezember 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Um den Zwenkauer oder zum Zwenkauer? Um den Zwenkauer gibt es doch keine Trails mehr. Vorher schon.
> 
> Edit: Markkleeberger mit Cossi würde ich mitkommen, ist z. Zt. meine Lieblingsrunde und relativ wenig Schlamm.



Dann soll es so sein
Top, also schon mal zu dritt


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Dezember 2019)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chriz87 (28. Dezember 2019)

Schöne Sache. Even danach noch auf ein Bierchen...
Mal schauen was der Tag so bringt


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Dezember 2019)

...


----------



## Frostfalke (31. Dezember 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> So was ist nun mit "hättehätte"...?



Bekomme leider erst ab 12 Uhr frei von Frauchen  ?. Vorher muss ich im Haushalt was mitmachen. Werd dann nur ne Singletrail Runde zum um am Markkleeberger See machen. Sorry .


----------



## Chriz87 (31. Dezember 2019)

.... Fahrradkette
Bis gleich


----------



## Chriz87 (31. Dezember 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Bekomme leider erst ab 12 Uhr frei von Frauchen  ?. Vorher muss ich im Haushalt was mitmachen. Werd dann nur ne Singletrail Runde zum um am Markkleeberger See machen. Sorry .


Würde ja passen. Soll ja in die Richtung gehen


----------



## Frostfalke (31. Dezember 2019)

Na wenn Ihr Euch da anschließen wollt, dann sehr, sehr gern. Könnte 12 Uhr an der Brücke überm Fluß unten am Elizabeth sein. Dort wäre Traileinstieg. Ich schick Dir mal meine Handynummer per PN.


----------



## Chriz87 (31. Dezember 2019)

War ne schöne runde?


----------



## Frostfalke (31. Dezember 2019)

Chriz87 schrieb:


> War ne schöne runde?



Hehe, die masochistischste Art sich ins neue Jahr zu verabschieden  . Mit Enduroreifen und Konditionsschwäche sich von 3 durchtrainierten XC-Profis zu einer lockeren Runde überreden lassen . Mein Garmin hat heute gemeldet: Neuer höchster Puls, neuer höchster Durchschnittspuls usw. ... . War trotzdem eine schöne Runde, aber wenn ich das noch einmal mache, brauche ich ein XC-Bike mit anderen Reifen . Auf jeden Fall Euch Dreien ganz lieben Dank für die Mitnahme und für das kameradschaftliche Warten auf die lahme Ente .


----------



## luftschaukel (31. Dezember 2019)

Dann komm das nächste mal in den Südraum, da ist Genussradeln angesagt.
Bergab dann etwas flotter ?


----------



## Frostfalke (31. Dezember 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Dann komm das nächste mal in den Südraum, da ist Genussradeln angesagt.
> Bergab dann etwas flotter ?



 Sobald ich wieder mehr als kriechen kann, denke ich gern drüber nach  . Auf dem Weg zwischen Markleeberger und Cossi hatte ich tatsächlich 182 Durchschnittspuls . Hehe. Vorallem ich Depp, ich hätte einfach mein Chameleon nehmen können. Das ist zwar mein "Zur Arbeit fahren Hardtail", aber das hätte Conti RaceKing drauf gehabt  . Stattdessen nehme ich das Fully mit Conti Baron . Wäre zwar immernoch der Unfitteste gewesen, aber dann wäre der Unterschied vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm gewesen . Naja .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. Dezember 2019)

...


----------



## Frostfalke (31. Dezember 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na wir waren ja nach der extremen Schlammschlacht am Markkleeberger an sich schon am ausrollen.
> Ist aber schon ganz interessant wie geringfügige (im Vergleich mal zu echten Pros) Unterschiede im Fitnesslevel schon eine Gruppe zerreißen können. Auf die Reifen brauchst es aber nicht schieben .
> Ich habe mal zwei drei weniger bekannte Trails und spaßige Stellen zeigen können, das war auch mal ganz nett. Halde Dölitz, Nordseite und Südseite Markkleeberger, Zschocherscher Winkel.
> 
> ...



Naja ein Baron rollt auf Asphalt eben wie ein Sack Nüsse. Mit einem XC Reifen fahre ich bei solchen Puls schon 4-5 km schneller... . Unbestritten ist jedoch, dass es mindestens 70% der Fahrer war  . Hab ja auch geschrieben, dass Ihr da fitter wart. Ich fahre sowas halt nie. Ich bin auf der Halde unterwegs oder eben mit dem Fatbike gemütlich querfeldein. Aber nie auf Speed. Das ist eine andere Welt, was Ihr da macht!


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Dezember 2019)

...


----------



## Frostfalke (31. Dezember 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also Baron rollt nicht schlechter als ein Minion Maxxterra 2.5, und der Chronicle 3.0 ist auch eher nicht so XC.
> Aber ich musste mich auch mal wieder etwas ungewohnt anstrengen um den jungen Herren hinterher zu kommen - das fand ich aber ganz gut um so die Feiertagsträgheit abzuschütteln.
> Warst du nicht mal neulich mit dem Fatbike vor mir auf dem Stöckchenlegerschlamm unterwegs? Mit dem breiten 3.0 Reifen hinten ist es auf Schlamm IMHO eher Mist, der ist mit heute dauernd weggerutscht weil er sich nicht eingräbt.



Ja das war ich ;o). Mit dem hier gell?






Mit dem Minion haste völlig recht - der rollt auch nicht besser. Chronicle bin ich noch nie gefahren... . Du wärst dann sicher bei Deiner Fitness auch mit meiner Kombi mitgekommen, aber wie gesagt, das war für mich nicht drin. Mehr als Maxpuls geht eben nicht. Aber wo solls auch herkommen, wenn man so viel am Schreibtisch hockt. Im nächsten Leben werde ich dann XC-Profi .


----------



## luftschaukel (31. Dezember 2019)

Boh! Geil das Radl!
Federt die Gabel, oder was ist das?


----------



## Frostfalke (31. Dezember 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Boh! Geil das Radl!
> Federt die Gabel, oder was ist das?



Ja schau mal in meine Signatur ganz oben. Da ist der Aufbauthread dazu. Das ist ein Otso Voytek. Otso ist die Tochterfirma von Wolftooth. Ist ein Fatbike, das mit 181 Q-Faktor gebaut werden kann. Fährt sich super. Zur Laufgabel:






Ist eine nette XC-Gabel. Feinfühliger als eine normale Federgabel. 60 mm progressive Federung, dafür keine Dämpfung. Aber ein Fatbike ist ja kein Downhiller .


----------



## luftschaukel (31. Dezember 2019)

Lese gerade quer!
Sehr feiner Tread und sehr verständnisvolle Frau! 
Meine Meckert immer rum wenn ich was für die Jungs kaufe


----------



## Frostfalke (31. Dezember 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Lese gerade quer!
> Sehr feiner Tread und sehr verständnisvolle Frau!
> Meine Meckert immer rum wenn ich was für die Jungs kaufe



Ja meine Frau ist da top. Darf im Wohnzimmer bauen, mit Junior Rad fahren usw. Sie fährt sogar gelegentlich mit. Da kann ich mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Chriz87 (1. Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Alternative,  schöne Variante der Standarte runde!!! 
Nix für ungut, aber ich würde ein 150mm fully nicht als xc radel ansehen. 
Ein frohes neues mtb Jahr, Auf geile Touren und Erlebnisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (1. Januar 2020)

Chriz87 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Alternative,  schöne Variante der Standarte runde!!!
> Nix für ungut, aber ich würde ein 150mm fully nicht als xc radel ansehen.
> Ein frohes neues mtb Jahr, Auf geile Touren und Erlebnisse



Jut, das was Ihr damit macht aber schon . Als ich das letzte Mal so eine Runde gefahren bin, war das mit dem Gravelbike . War für mich wie beschrieben eine andere Welt. Wenn ich/wir am Markkleeberger See fahre, dann passiert das wo ganz anders. Die Hänge so oft wie möglich hoch um Abfahrten auf den kleinen Trampelfahrten zu bekommen, der Rest im Sand unten am Wasser oder so tief wie möglich im Schlamm und vorallem ganz gemächlich. Zwischendurch Tricks üben und Fotos machen... . Straße & Schwemmsandwege & Speed - drei völlig andere Sachen... . Aber das ist ja auch okay, jeder macht wobei er Spaß hat. Wenn ich solche Beine wie Ihr hätte, würde ich das vielleicht auch mehr machen, einfach weil ich es kann .


----------



## Schnitte (29. März 2020)

Ich war heute mal wieder in der MiMo unterwegs und bin auf den Jäger getroffen, von dem hier immer mal die Rede war. Gesagt hat er nichts zu mir, aber als ich 10 Min. später an der gleichen Stelle vorbei kamen, lagen wieder überall kleinere Baumstämme und Äste im Weg. Er gibt sich wirklich Mühe jedem der den Wald betritt, das Leben zu erschweren. Mir kam dann noch eine Familie entgegen die irgendwie über die Bäume drüber krochen...es kann einem wirklich die Laune verderben.

Hat vielleicht jmd. Tipps für noch andere Strecken zu Radeln? Richtung Torgau oder ähnliches? Selbstverständlich für die Zeit nach Covid19


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2020)

...


----------



## Frodijak (29. März 2020)

…


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2020)

...


----------



## morph027 (29. März 2020)

Hab ich gestern auch gemerkt....an Stellen, wo noch nie Leute waren. Als ihnen vorher jemand verboten hat, raus zu gehen.

Kulki war ich gestern, ist fast frei. Haben auch 2 Biker mit Säge sitzen sehen (kurz nach dem Stich), aber wir haben lieber Abstand gehalten. Ich werde beim nächsten Sonnenschein mal mit eine Runde drehen und die Handkettensäge einpacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (16. April 2020)

Hallo in die Runde
sagt mal findet sich hier neben einem Treff für Ausflüge ggf. auch eine Schrauber-Hilfe? Würde mich ggf. an den Neuaufbau für ein Fully wagen (Lager/Steuersatz vormontiert) aber mir fehlt z.B. die Möglichkeit nach Verlegung/Kürzung der Züge die Bremse zu entlüften. Was ich noch da habe ist ein Kit für eine Magura HS33, vermutlich wird mir das aber für eine SRAM Guide T nicht helfen?!


----------



## Xooldman (16. Mai 2020)

Ist ja recht ruhig hier geworden... mal eine Frage in die Runde. Wollte mal seit langem in Richtung Mimo. Wie sieht es da aktuell aus? Gab ja letztes Jahr eine ganze Menge Windbruch etc.


----------



## morph027 (16. Mai 2020)

Der Windbruch ist Menschenbruch,da gibt es einen soziopathischen Pächter, der das immer wieder in den Weg legt.


----------



## luftschaukel (16. Mai 2020)

Uh


Xooldman schrieb:


> Ist ja recht ruhig hier geworden... mal eine Frage in die Runde. Wollte mal seit langem in Richtung Mimo. Wie sieht es da aktuell aus? Gab ja letztes Jahr eine ganze Menge Windbruch etc.



Welche Mimos meinst du? In Taucha?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Mai 2020)

...


----------



## rapidrabbit (11. Juni 2020)

Ermittlung gegen "Vielzahl" von Polizisten
					

Sächsische Polizisten sollen beschlagnahmte Fahrräder verkauft haben, statt sie wie vorgegeben zu spenden. Es handelt sich um rund 1.000 Räder.




					www.saechsische.de


----------



## zr0wrk (11. Juni 2020)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Ermittlung gegen "Vielzahl" von Polizisten
> 
> 
> Sächsische Polizisten sollen beschlagnahmte Fahrräder verkauft haben, statt sie wie vorgegeben zu spenden. Es handelt sich um rund 1.000 Räder.
> ...


Verdächtig gute Jobs.


----------



## Franz_UNVT (6. Juli 2020)

Servus zusammen. 

Ich bin Franz und wohne im Leipziger Norden und stamme aus dem Harz.

Ich suche (für mich und meine Freundin) auf diesem Weg Leute, die Lust haben zusammen zu biken und gerne auch mal mit dem Camper oder ähnlichem durch die Gegend reisen und neue Ecken entdecken (muss auch nicht immer weit sein) 

Meine Freundin und ich sind oft im Harz unterwegs, weil wir aus der Ecke stammen, aber sind auch gerne mit dem Camper unterwegs und erkunden neue Gebiete oder Bikeparks (gerne auch spontan und weiter weg, wenn sich jemand findet  ) 
Wir sind weniger die großen Fans von vielen Höhenmetern, aber für geile Trails bergab nehmen wir auch schonmal den ein oder anderen Höhenmeter in Kauf bei einer schönen Tour  

Wir suchen neue Leute die Bock haben mit uns gemeinsam zu fahren, denn mit ein paar Leuten macht es einfach viel mehr Spaß!

Für meine Freundin wäre es super, Leute zu finden die etwas mehr auf ihrem Level sind (Bikepark ist kein Problem, springen kann sie noch nicht, aber sie tastet sich ran), so dass sie nicht immer hinterher fährt und generell wäre es auch cool neue Mädels kennen zulernen für sie, denn unter Mädels fährt es sich nunmal auch noch anders als mit ner Horde wilden Typen^^ 

Ich selber fahre gerne schnell und hart (größere Sprünge oder Roadgaps stellen eigentlich meist kein Problem dar) oder suche mir gerne technisch anspruchsvolle Herausforderungen (gerne S4 oder S5 Trails um seine Grenzen zu testen) und würde mich mega freuen, neue Leute kennen zulernen mit denen man auch ordentlich ballern kann und von denen ich noch ordentlich dazulernen kann  

Mega wären natürlich auch Pärchen, wo man einfach beide Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen kann, aber wir nehmen natürlich auch super gerne Einzelkämpfer mit auf und freuen uns über jeden Kontakt 

Ich finde beim biken ist es irgendwie recht schwierig neue Leute zu finden, denn beim fahren ist man meistens im Tunnel und man kommt selten ins Gespräch mit anderen. 

Deswegen würde ich mich riesig freuen, neue Leute kennenzulernen und gemeinsam das geile Hobby zu genießen


----------



## Franz_UNVT (6. Juli 2020)

Servus zusammen. 

Ich bin Franz und wohne im Leipziger Norden und stamme aus dem Harz.

Ich suche (für mich und meine Freundin) auf diesem Weg Leute, die Lust haben zusammen zu biken und gerne auch mal mit dem Camper oder ähnlichem durch die Gegend reisen und neue Ecken entdecken (muss auch nicht immer weit sein) 

Meine Freundin und ich sind oft im Harz unterwegs, weil wir aus der Ecke stammen, aber sind auch gerne mit dem Camper unterwegs und erkunden neue Gebiete oder Bikeparks (gerne auch spontan und weiter weg, wenn sich jemand findet  ) 
Wir sind weniger die großen Fans von vielen Höhenmetern, aber für geile Trails bergab nehmen wir auch schonmal den ein oder anderen Höhenmeter in Kauf bei einer schönen Tour  

Wir suchen neue Leute die Bock haben mit uns gemeinsam zu fahren, denn mit ein paar Leuten macht es einfach viel mehr Spaß!

Für meine Freundin wäre es super, Leute zu finden die etwas mehr auf ihrem Level sind (Bikepark ist kein Problem, springen kann sie noch nicht, aber sie tastet sich ran), so dass sie nicht immer hinterher fährt und generell wäre es auch cool neue Mädels kennen zulernen für sie, denn unter Mädels fährt es sich nunmal auch noch anders als mit ner Horde wilden Typen^^ 

Ich selber fahre gerne schnell und hart (größere Sprünge oder Roadgaps stellen eigentlich meist kein Problem dar) oder suche mir gerne technisch anspruchsvolle Herausforderungen (gerne S4 oder S5 Trails um seine Grenzen zu testen) und würde mich mega freuen, neue Leute kennen zulernen mit denen man auch ordentlich ballern kann und von denen ich noch ordentlich dazulernen kann  

Mega wären natürlich auch Pärchen, wo man einfach beide Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen kann, aber wir nehmen natürlich auch super gerne Einzelkämpfer mit auf und freuen uns über jeden Kontakt 

Ich finde beim biken ist es irgendwie recht schwierig neue Leute zu finden, denn beim fahren ist man meistens im Tunnel und man kommt selten ins Gespräch mit anderen. 

Deswegen würde ich mich riesig freuen, neue Leute kennenzulernen und gemeinsam das geile Hobby zu genießen


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2020)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz_UNVT (6. Juli 2020)

Klingt interessant! Also einfach im BDO nach Yvi fragen? Oder gibts ne andere Möglichkeit? So aus der kalten doch bissl strange vllt  ("hab den Namen im Internet gelesen" xD) 

Ja S4-S5 ging eher darum, um zu erklären, was ich so suche (aber ist auch kein Muss  ) Man kann natürlich auch auf S2 oder ähnlichem Spaß haben. 

Im Harz war so bis jetzt glaube die Steinerne Renne das schwierigste, aber da gibts schon noch den ein oder anderen Pfad, der nicht als Biketrail ausgeschrieben ist, der da sicher noch einen drauf legt. Bin da noch am entdecken.

Was meinst du mit Zittauer? Gebirge, oder ist das ein Trail den ich nicht kenne^^

Du selber bist nicht in Leipzig unterwegs, oder Lust mal ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2020)

...


----------



## Franz_UNVT (7. Juli 2020)

Ah nice! Danke dir. Das mit den Links, hatte ich übersehen. 

Im Zittauer gibt es schwierige Sachen? Das hört sich interessant an. Unter dem Link finde ich nur ganz wenige eingezeichnetere Trails. Sind das die, von denen du sprichst? 

Dem Tipp mit Yvi werden wir mal nachgehen  

Strava nutze ich selber nicht. Muss ich mich vllt mal reinfuchsen. Ist da die bezahlte Version nötig, oder reicht da die normale, um dich auszustalken?  Ich gehe davon aus, dich unter dem selben Namen zu finden? 

Am Cossi kenne ich nur das Küchenholz. Weiß nicht, ob du das meinst? Aber klaro, immer gerne! 

Ich schreibe dir mal privat


----------



## luftschaukel (10. Juli 2020)

Schon mal in der Nähe von Rochlitz gewesen? ?


----------



## GuyGood (16. Juli 2020)

Wieso wurde denn die Strecke am Müllberg weggebaggert und von wem genau? Kennt da jemand Details?


----------



## odolmann (16. Juli 2020)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Wieso wurde denn die Strecke am Müllberg weggebaggert und von wem genau? Kennt da jemand Details?


Meinst du den Nahleberg an der Luppe? Da war ich erst letzten Samstag noch und alles war in Nutzung...


----------



## GuyGood (16. Juli 2020)

Ja, Nahleberg, Müllberg, Trashmountain   Und kA, gerade mit Franz geschrieben und er hatte mir ein Video gezeigt, dass die Strecke komplett mit Bagger abgegraben wurde etc.


----------



## luftschaukel (16. Juli 2020)

Ich weis nur, weil da zu viel gebaut wurde. 
mehr weis ich auch nicht. 
der Aufschrei der Leipziger MTB Szene hält sich auch in Grenzen....


----------



## GuyGood (16. Juli 2020)

Gehört die Halde zur Stadt oder zu wem? Zu viel gebaut klingt nach einer seltsamen Begründung in Anbetracht dessen, dass es ja ein Müllhaufen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (16. Juli 2020)

Vermutlich gehört das Gelände der Stadt, ist doch zumindest öffentlich zugänglich?! Es gab vor Jahren schon mal Diskussionen darüber dass der "Müllhaufen" nicht mehr sicher sei, die Abdeckung lässt Müll hervortreten usw. Vielleicht wurden im Rahmen der Baumaßnahmen in der Nachbarschaft diese Probleme erneut offensichtlich (Grundwasser verdreckt etc.) so dass man das jetzt angeht und den Berg sichern will. Ich hoffe dennoch der Aufschrei wird noch lauter bzw. es setzt sich ein Verein etc. für den Erhalt/Wiederaufbau ein. Nicht dass das Schule macht und weitere Freiräume und Strecken eingeebnet werden...


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juli 2020)

...


----------



## GuyGood (16. Juli 2020)

Hab mal ne Mail an die Stadtreinigung geschickt. Vielleicht kommt da was rum.


----------



## GuyGood (17. Juli 2020)

_Sehr geehrter Herr X,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Bei der Deponie Möckern handelt es sich um ein Grundstück der Stadt Leipzig. Die ehemalige Deponie ist ordnungsgemäß abgedeckt. Wird die Strecke allerdings als Crossstrecke genutzt, wird diese Decke beschädigt und Abfälle werden freigelegt. Auf dem oberen Bereich wurden sogar Löcher gebuddelt, um Baumaterial für die Errichtung der Rampen zu nutzen. Das ist ein massiver, widerrechtlicher Eingriff in den Deponiekörper und dadurch können Gefahren von der Deponie ausgehen. Da die Stadt Eigentümer der Deponie ist, haftet die Stadt auch, wenn etwas passiert.
Aus den genannten Gründen erfolgte am Montag, 13. Juli, der Rückbau der illegal errichteten Crossstrecke. Die Stadtreinigung Leipzig hat die errichteten Rampen teilweise eingeebnet. Mehrere Hinweisschilder, die vor Ort neu aufgestellt wurden, um auf die Gefahren hinzuweisen, die bei unbefugten Betreten bestehen, wurden illegaler Weise bereits wieder entfernt. Erneut wurden Hinweisschilder angebracht.
Pläne zur anderweitigen Nutzung des Geländes gibt es nicht.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Y_

Ich veröffentliche das jetzt einfach mal hier. Na ja, also quasi wie überall: Angst vor Haftung. Und noch ein wenig Umweltschäden durch Aufdecken der Deponie. Schade, ich denke da hätte man vielleicht mit einem Verein a la Freiburg ggf. eine bessere Lösung finden können. 
Die Abdeckung der Deponie ist doch sowieso schon überall hinüber und Müll rollt aus allen Ecken heraus. Daran sind ja wohl nicht die Biker Schuld.


----------



## luftschaukel (19. Juli 2020)

Hier mal der Artikel aus der Leipziger Volkszeitung zum Thema:



> "Leipzig verliert einen Szene-Treff: Der Stadt zufolge war der Mountainbike-Trail auf der ehemaligen Deponie in Möckern illegal. Die Stadtreinigung rückte mit einem Bagger an."
> 
> "Jahrelang war sie geduldet, jetzt wurde die Mountainbike-Strecke auf der ehemaligen Mülldeponie in Möckern mit einem Bagger von einem Tag zum anderen geräumt. In der Szene trifft der Schritt auf Unverständnis – von Seiten der Stadt habe es im Vorfeld keine Informationen über den Rückbau gegeben. „Wenn man mit uns das Gespräch gesucht hätte, hätte man sich vielleicht einigen können“, bedauert Mountainbiker R. aus Leipzig. Er hat die Strecke regelmäßig genutzt, die von Privatpersonen angelegt und instand gehalten wurde. Seiner Aussage zufolge war der „Home-Trail“, wie er die Strecke nennt, auch ein Anlaufpunkt für viele Jugendliche. Deponie-Sicherheit gefährdet: Die Stadtreinigung sowie das Amt für Stadtgrün und Gewässer sehen hingegen eine klare Notwendigkeit, die Mountainbike-Strecke zu schließen. Die Deponie gehöre der Stadt Leipzig, die Abfälle seien „ordnungsgemäß abgedeckt“. Die Nutzung als Cross-Strecke gefährde jedoch diese Abdeckung. Zudem seien für den Rampenbau auch Löcher gegraben worden – das stelle einen „massiven, widerrechtlichen Eingriff in den Deponiekörper“ dar, der die Halde zur Gefahr werden lasse, argumentieren die Behörden. Wenn etwas auf dem Gelände passiere, hafte aber die Stadt. Aufgrund dessen hat die Stadtreinigung die „illegal errichtete Cross-Strecke“ teilweise eingeebnet und unerlaubt entfernte Hinweisschilder wieder aufgestellt, die vor dem unbefugten Betreten des Geländes warnen, wie es weiter hieß. Unverständnis über Zeitpunkt der Räumung: Für Mountainbiker R. bleibt trotzdem eine Fragen offen: „Es bleibt unklar, warum diese Maßnahmen jetzt auf einmal erfolgen.“ Die Strecke sei schließlich jahrelang hingenommen worden. Dass die Mountainbiker auf der Deponie in Möckern für das Austreten von Müll verantwortlich sein sollen, sieht er ebenfalls anders. Aus dem Berg trete an ganz anderen Stellen massiv Müll aus, das sei seit Jahren zu beobachten. Dass das Gelände in der Vergangenheit unerlaubt betreten wurde, ist auch der Stadtreinigung bekannt. Dass es erst in dieser Woche zu einer Räumung der Mountainbike-Route gekommen ist, liegt vor allem an einem Aspekt: „Da durch die Fußgänger und Radfahrer bisher keine Beschädigungen und Eingriffe in den Deponiekörper erfolgt sind, mussten wir auch bisher nicht aktiv werden“, erklärte die Sprecherin der Stadtreinigung, Susanne Zohl. Nun liege der Behörde aber Bildmaterial vor, das Schäden an der Deponie zeige.


----------



## odolmann (19. Juli 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Dass es erst in dieser Woche zu einer Räumung der Mountainbike-Route gekommen ist, liegt vor allem an einem Aspekt: „Da durch die Fußgänger und Radfahrer bisher keine Beschädigungen und Eingriffe in den Deponiekörper erfolgt sind, mussten wir auch bisher nicht aktiv werden“, erklärte die Sprecherin der Stadtreinigung, Susanne Zohl. Nun liege der Behörde aber Bildmaterial vor, das Schäden an der Deponie zeige.


Das scheint zumindest offiziell der Grund zu sein für die spontane Aktion - wurden also erst kürzlich (in anderen bisher unerschlossenen Bereichen bzw. auf Fußgängerwegen) neue Elemente gebaut? Oder ist eine weitere Crew tätig geworden die mehr Aushub bewegt hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juli 2020)

Die obere Hälfte ist unangetastet. Bin grad lang.
Unten ist das gesamte Gelände abgeflattert.

Möglicherweise fand die Stadtreinigung die gigantischen Löcher zum Erdaushub nicht so super. Die gab es früher nicht bzw fielen nicht auf - siehe das GE Bild aus 2018, da gibt es nur das eine am Auslauf der oberen Strecke. Da sind jetzt aber erheblich mehr!





Allerdings haben sie die auch nicht wieder verfüllt, also erscheint es doch eher wie ein vorgeschobenes Argument von jemandem, der sich vor den großen Ferien nochmal wichtig tun wollte.

Nach Nordwest runter gibt es ja mittlerweile auch eine Linie.


----------



## Xooldman (19. Juli 2020)

Mal sehen ob sich der Trend jetzt fortsetzt. Fockeberg, Halde Zschocher... Begründungen findet man sicher überall.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (20. Juli 2020)

Naja wie immer. Die Dosis macht das Gift.
Bauen in allen Ehren aber warum muss man immer übertrieben? Weil man eine Saison mal nicht in die Parks kann? 
War doch nur eine Frage der Zeit - man sollte sich eher freuen, keine Klage am Hals zu haben. 
Instagram und YouTube machen es möglich.
In sächsischen Wäldern wird in diesem Jahr nicht lange gefackelt.


----------



## luftschaukel (23. Juli 2020)

Jetzt gibts sogar eine Petition:









						Rettet den Trash Mountain!
					

Die Stadt Leipzig hat uns unseren geliebten Treffpunkt am Nahleberg zum ausklingen des Alltages ohne mit der wimper zu zucken genommen.... Unzählige Arbeitsstunden und Materialkosten wurden ohne Vorwarnung einfach mit einem Bagger platt gemacht. Helft mit bei dieser Petition auf uns Biker...



					www.petitionen.com


----------



## Osti (16. August 2020)

Sorry, wenn ich den Thread hier voll spamme, aber sind gerade zu Besuch in Leipzig und uns wurde gerade nach genau einer Stunde die Räder geklaut. 

Falls wer in Leipzig ein hellgrünes Santa Cruz Chameleon sieht und/oder ein Petrol farbenes Hardtail mit nem weissen Rahmenaufkleber am Unterrohr, dann wäre eine Info oder Sicherstellung super!

Hier schon mal das Santa.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2020)

Osti schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich den Thread hier voll spamme, aber sind gerade zu Besuch in Leipzig und uns wurde gerade nach genau einer Stunde die Räder geklaut.
> 
> Falls wer in Leipzig ein hellgrünes Santa Cruz Chameleon sieht und/oder ein Petrol farbenes Hardtail mit nem weissen Rahmenaufkleber am Unterrohr, dann wäre eine Info oder Sicherstellung super!
> 
> Hier schon mal das Santa.


 Beileid.

Sieht aus wie bei mir ums Eck in Schleussig.


----------



## Osti (16. August 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Beileid.
> 
> Sieht aus wie bei mir ums Eck in Schleussig.



Fotos sind älter, war in der Innenstadt in der Gustav Adolf Str.


----------



## Chriz87 (17. August 2020)

Gute Werbung..... 
Mein beileid


----------



## FryHigh (24. August 2020)

Hallo Leipziger MTBer!

Hat jemand von Euch vielleicht eine Lagerpresse fürs Innenlager (BB30)? Und dazu vielleicht noch ein Tool zum Herauspressen der alten Lager? Ich will am Wochenende zur Transalp und bevor ich jetzt anfange die Lager zu sanieren, dachte ich, ich frage mal. Ich würde vorbeikommen und es selbst machen, dauert ja nur ne halbe Stunde. Fahrradläden reagieren auf so etwas gerade ja leider empfindlich und mit Kram aus dem Baumarkt will ich jetzt nicht anfangen. Gegenleistung versteht sich.

Danke schon einmal im Voraus und für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## morph027 (24. August 2020)

Ich hätte da was da....schreib mich einfach mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (7. September 2020)

…


----------



## GuyGood (7. September 2020)

Nope. Ggf beim BDO nachfragen oder in anderen Radläden und Kurbel oder Bike hinbringen.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Oktober 2020)

*Aufruf an alle Radfahrer und Mountainbiker in Sachsen – Eure Meinung ist gefragt!

Mitmachen! Teilen! Weitersagen!*

Bürgerbeteiligung an der geplanten Erneuerung des sächsischen Waldgesetzes

Mit dem Rad oder auch Bike im Wald und der freien Natur unterwegs zu sein ist für viele von uns wichtiger, wenn nicht gar wichtigster Bestandteil ihrer Freizeit. Die gesetzlichen Vorgaben dazu sind im Vergleich zu anderen Bundesländern recht liberal, so dass praktisch auf fast allen Straßen und Wegen im Wald Rad gefahren werden darf.

*Jetzt müssen wir dafür sorgen dass das auch so bleibt!* Gerade das Fahren auf den bei Mountainbikern beliebten schmalen, naturbelassenen Wegen („Trails“) stößt immer wieder auf Unverständnis bei einigen Fußgängern, Grundbesitzern oder Jägern. So ist immer wieder davon die Rede, dass es auch in Sachsen eine Wegbreitenregelung gibt („2-Meter-Regel“).

In einigen Regionen besteht außerdem die Gefahr, dass attraktive Wege zugunsten breiter, hochbelastbarer Forststraßen aufgegeben und dadurch verschwinden werden.

Weiterhin sollten wir uns eine Erleichterung des Genehmigungsverfahrens für Radfahrstrecken im Wald wünschen und eine Verpflichtung des Sachsenforst, in Waldgebieten in öffentlichem Besitz für die Anlage und den Erhalt attraktiver Wege zu sorgen.

Nutzt die Chance, diese berechtigten Anliegen im Beteiligungsverfahren zu äußern! Die Zeit drängt, denn die Frist dafür endet am 15.10.2020.

WIE KANN ICH MICH BETEILIGEN?

Nutze den Link:

*https://buergerbeteiligung.sachsen.de/portal/smul/beteiligung/aktuelle-themen/1021168*

Nach der freiwilligen Zuordnung zu den Teilnehmermerkmalen kannst Du unter den verschiedenen Rubriken Deine Anregungen zur Änderung des sächsischen Waldgesetzes erstellen. Besonders wichtig für uns ist natürlich „Der Wald als Erholungsraum“.

Dafür findest Du nachfolgend einige wichtige Argumente, die Du am besten in eigenen Worten in die dafür vorgesehenen Eingabefelder einträgst.

Der Wald als Wirtschaftsraum:


*Erholung vor Rohstoffgewinnung:*
Gerade in den Naherholungsräumen und im weiten Umkreis der Großstädte und Ballungsgebiete ist der Wald vor allem als Erholungsraum wichtig. Die Erholungsnutzung muss Vorrang vor dem Wirtschaftsbetrieb zur Holzgewinnung bekommen; Gewinne aus der Waldbewirtschaftung sind für den Erhalt und die Schaffung naturnaher Erholungswege einzusetzen.
*Keine Eintrittsgebühr:*
Eintritts- und Nutzungsentgelte für das Betreten und Radfahren im Wald müssen ausgeschlossen bleiben.
*Touristische Angebote entwickeln:*
Naturtourismus ist für viele Regionen in Sachsen ein wichtiger Wirtschaftsfaktor. Die Behörden und Betriebe des Freistaates Sachsen und der Kommunen sollen die Entwicklung entsprechender Angebote _im Bereich des Mountainbikens_ fördern und nicht durch Bürokratie und Gebührenforderungen behindern oder gar unmöglich machen.

Der Wald als Erholungsraum:


*Keine pauschalen Sperrungen:*
Radfahren muss auf allen Straßen und Wegen im Wald, die auch von Fußgängern benutzt werden dürfen erlaubt sein. Praxisferne und für Erholungssuchende schwer zu durchschauende Kategorisierungen wie „Sport- und Lehrpfade, Fußwege“ haben im Betretungsrecht nichts zu suchen.
Sperrungen sollen nur befristet (max. 6 Monate) und in begründeten Einzelfällen möglich sein.
Vermeintlich objektive Kriterien wie z.B. eine Wegbreitenregelung oder unbestimmte Formulierungen wie z.B. „geeignet“ (ein Weg ist zum Radfahren geeignet, wenn darauf Rad gefahren wird – wäre er nicht geeignet, ginge das ja nicht) dürfen keinen Eingang in die Gesetzgebung finden!
*Wege erhalten:*
Naturnahe Wege sind nach Beendigung von Waldarbeiten wieder herzurichten. Verträge zum Holzeinschlag sind entsprechend aufzustellen.
*Förderung von Infrastruktur:*
Betriebe und Behörden des Landes und der Kommunen haben für eine ausreichende Anzahl an für die Erholungsnutzung zu Fuß und auf dem Rad attraktive Wege zu errichten und zu betreiben
*Naturerholung als Standortvorteil:*
Ein attraktiver Naturraum mit Angeboten zur Naherholung ist nicht nur für den Tourismus, sondern vor allem auch als „weicher“ Standortfaktor für die sächsische Wirtschaft zur Gewinnung und Bindung von Fachkräften wichtig!
Der Wald als Naturraum:


*Natürlicher Wald statt Monokultur:*
Ein weitgehend natürlicher Wald ist Lebensraum. Vielfalt ist wichtig, Monokulturen müssen vermieden werden
*Schonende Waldbewirtschaftung:*
Waldbewirtschaftung und Holzeinschlag sollen so schonend wie möglich erfolgen, Der Einsatz schwerer Erntemaschinen ist auf das nicht vermeidbare Minimum zu beschränken.
Der Einsatz von Maschinen in Gebieten mit Schutzstatus soll ausgeschlossen sein.
*Walderholung und Naturschutz sind kein Widerspruch:*
Nur was man kennt und schätzt, kann man auch schützen. Waldbesuch auf Wegen schadet der Natur auch dann nicht, wenn er mit dem Fahrrad stattfindet. Es darf keine Bevorzugung bestimmter Erholungsarten geben!


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Oktober 2020)

Im Bussgeldkatalog steht zu dem Passus in Paragraph 11 Abs1 Waldgesetz "Nicht erlaubt ist das Befahren von Fusswegen":
"Fusswege sind begangene Wege nicht breiter als 2m" (ob das rechtlich relevant ist sei dahingestellt).

Weil immer wieder gefragt wird, was denn mit "Radfahren auf Fusswegen" gemeint ist.
Und wie sich dieser sogenannte Fussweg von weglosem Gelände (quer durch den Wald fahren darf man nicht, gehen aber schon) unterscheidet - ist es ein Wildwechsel, eine Wegspur, ein Trampelpfad, ein gebauter Weg oder ein Weg der mit einem Schild "Fussgänger" gekennzeichnet ist?


----------



## mw.dd (1. Oktober 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> "Fusswege sind begangene Wege nicht breiter als 2m" (ob das rechtlich relevant ist sei dahingestellt).


Es wird halt doch relevant, wenn Du anschließend diese Frage stellst:


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Weil immer wieder gefragt wird, was denn mit "Radfahren auf Fusswegen" gemeint ist.
> Und wie sich dieser sogenannte Fussweg von weglosem Gelände (quer durch den Wald fahren darf man nicht, gehen aber schon) unterscheidet - ist es ein Wildwechsel, eine Wegspur, ein Trampelpfad, ein gebauter Weg oder ein Weg der mit einem Schild "Fussgänger" gekennzeichnet ist?


So genau weiß das keiner. Rein logisch: Woher soll man wissen, was ein Fußweg ist, wenn da kein Schild ist? Der Erfinder des Bußgeldkatalogs hat das natürlich auch erkannt und sich deswegen mit der 2-Meter-Regel beholfen; Gesetz ist das aber nicht.
Ob das ein Richter auch so sieht, muss sich noch zeigen.


----------



## mw.dd (8. Oktober 2020)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## FryHigh (8. Oktober 2020)

Die Dirtline Lössnig wurde nun auch von der Stadt gestern und heute wieder dem Erdboden gleichgemacht. Ich bin da heute morgen reingefahren. Ein Herr in Orange kam mir grinsend entgegen ... Sind davon nun bald alle unsere Müllberge betroffen?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Oktober 2020)

FryHigh schrieb:


> Die Dirtline Lössnig wurde nun auch von der Stadt gestern und heute wieder dem Erdboden gleichgemacht. Ich bin da heute morgen reingefahren. Ein Herr in Orange kam mir grinsend entgegen ... Sind davon nun bald alle unsere Müllberge betroffen?


Ob da wieder die Stadtreinigung zuständig war? Oder doch lieber eine erboste Mail an [email protected] schreiben?


----------



## FryHigh (8. Oktober 2020)

Das war meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall die Stadtreinigung. Die waren heute Morgen auf vielen Grünflächen im Süden unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. Oktober 2020)

FryHigh schrieb:


> Die Dirtline Lössnig wurde nun auch von der Stadt gestern und heute wieder dem Erdboden gleichgemacht. Ich bin da heute morgen reingefahren. Ein Herr in Orange kam mir grinsend entgegen ... Sind davon nun bald alle unsere Müllberge betroffen?


Stellungnahme der Stadt:

_Sehr geehrter Herr .....,
das Betreten des Waldes ist in § 11(1) des Sächs.Waldgesetzes wie folgt geregelt:

§ 11
Betreten des Waldes

(1) 1 Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten. 2 Das Radfahren und das Fahren mit motorgetriebenen Krankenfahrstühlen ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. 3 Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. 4 Das Radfahren ist nicht gestattet auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden sowie auf Fußwegen.

Das Errichten und der Betrieb einer nicht genehmigten Mountainbikestrecke noch dazu in einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet fällt somit leider nicht unter das allgemeine Betretungsrecht und ist illegal.
Es wird auch von uns nicht geduldet.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag_
....
_Forstoberinspektor_

PS:  liegt im  LSG Lößnig Dölitz.
Als Teil des LSG Leipziger Auwalds ist es hier laut Verordnung insbesondere *verboten* " das Schutzgebiet *außerhalb der Straßen und für den Fahrverkehr zugelassener Wege mit Fahrzeugen aller Art zu befahren* ".

*Im LSG liegen übrigens auch Bienitz, Nahleberg, Fockeberg, Halde Zschocher und die ganze Westseite des Cossi - das Radeln abseits von Forstautobahnen ist dort überall bei Strafe verboten!*

Das schränkt das allgemeine Betretungsrecht zuungunsten nichtmotorisierter Fahrzeuge massiv ein - ob das im Sinne des Waldgesetz ist, wenn eine Stadt so eine Verordnung erlässt?

PS: Lindenauer "Hafen" (also dort wo alle radeln) ist Flächennaturdenkmal. Wer dort ausserhalb der öffentlichen Wege läuft/radelt/hund laufen lässt/baut und buddelt/Feuer macht usw begeht eine Ordnungswidrigkeit : Beschluss Nr. 151/04 der Ratsversammlung vom 18. November 2004


----------



## GuyGood (13. Oktober 2020)

Wen hattest du jetzt angeschrieben? Nicht die Stadtreinigung?  Was war denn die genaue Anfrage deinerseits?


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Oktober 2020)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Wen hattest du jetzt angeschrieben? Nicht die Stadtreinigung?  Was war denn die genaue Anfrage deinerseits?


Ich habe an das Amt für Stadtgrün etc geschrieben, und an die Stadtreinigung weitergeleitet. Zuständig da "Wald" im LSG Auwald (man beachte, das Verbot gilt für den ganzen Auwald!!!) ist offensichtlich hier der Stadtforst.

Ich habe mich allgemein beschwert, dass hier nix für MTB getan wird, und gefragt warum man diese nette Dirtline abgerissen hat.


----------



## GuyGood (13. Oktober 2020)

Was ist denn eigentlich aus der Unterschriftensammlung der TrashMountain-Crew geworden? Wurde die übergeben und gab es dazu irgendwo mal Feedback? Das ist alles irgendwie Mist


----------



## mw.dd (13. Oktober 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> PS: liegt im LSG Lößnig Dölitz.
> Als Teil des LSG Leipziger Auwalds ist es hier laut Verordnung insbesondere *verboten* " das Schutzgebiet *außerhalb der Straßen und für den Fahrverkehr zugelassener Wege mit Fahrzeugen aller Art zu befahren* ".
> 
> *Im LSG liegen übrigens auch Bienitz, Nahleberg, Fockeberg, Halde Zschocher und die ganze Westseite des Cossi - das Radeln abseits von Forstautobahnen ist dort überall bei Strafe verboten!*
> ...


Für die Schutzgebietsverordnungen ist nicht die Stadt, sondern die obere Naturschutzbehörde - früher mal beim Regierungsbezirk angesiedelt - verantwortlich. Rechtsgrundlage ist nicht das Wald- sondern das Naturschutzgesetz.
Gemäß des Textes ist auch das Fahren auf Forstautobahnen nicht gestattet, sofern nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt, wobei man §6 (3) auch anders interpretieren könnte 

Edith sagt gerade: Viele NSG/LSG-Verordnungen im ehemaligen Regierungsbezirk Leipzig kennen ein Radfahrverbot, manche sogar ein "Verbot des Fahrens mit Geländefahrrädern"


----------



## odolmann (23. Oktober 2020)

Kann mir einer der Leipziger hier vielleicht mit einem SRAM Bleedkit aushelfen? Ich tippe darauf dass bei meiner Code R am HR wohl Luft im System ist, kann den Hebel bis zum Lenker durchziehen, praktisch ohne Bremswirkung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (2. November 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,
kennt sich jmd. in der Umgebung Grimma/Großbothen aus hinsichtlich kleinerer MTB-Touren (~ 20 Km) ?


----------



## cxfahrer (2. November 2020)

Schöne Rennradgegend. 
Kann mich nur dunkel an Forstwege erinnern. Sonst weiß ich da nix. OSM?


----------



## leler (2. November 2020)

Im Thümmlitzwald (nördlich von Erlln) gibt ein paar Trail - schau doch mal auf http://mtbmap.cz/ ...


----------



## Schnitte (2. November 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Schöne Rennradgegend.
> Kann mich nur dunkel an Forstwege erinnern. Sonst weiß ich da nix. OSM?


Ja zum Rennrad fahren kenne ich die Gegend auch, aber RR muss nicht mehr sein


----------



## odolmann (9. November 2020)

Auf der Wochenendrunde sind mir gestern neue Hinweistafeln sowie Absperrungen aufgefallen - der sonst gern mitgenommene Paußnitztrail (Stöckchenleger) ist ab sofort leider unbefahrbar





südliche Ein-/Ausfahrt




Ein-/Ausfahrt in der Mitte nahe des Hauptwegs




nördliche Ein-/Ausfahrt

Das dort bereits bestehende NSG (Elster- und Pleiße-Auwald) wird jetzt mit neuen Schildern deutlicher gekennzeichnet und (illegale) Trails/Pfade abweits der Hauptachsen / Forstautobahnen dürfen nicht mehr genutzt werden. Die Nutzung wurde ohnehin nur geduldet, denn erlaubt war es nie. Wie ich im Gespräch mit einem Herrn vor Ort erfuhr muss es in der Vergangenheit wiederholt Situation gegeben haben (Lärm, Beschädigungen, Müll) die die Ämter zu diesem Schritt bewogen haben. Es ist in der Tat so dass dieser sehr innenstadtnahe Bereich auch unsere Oase war während des Lockdowns im Frühjahr, aber mglw. sind es einfach zu viele Nutzer (Spaziergänger, Fahrradfahrer, Hunde) gewesen. Letztlich soll der Naturraum für die dort heimischen Tiere (u.a. Eisvogel) und Pflanzen erhalten werden. Neben dem NSG bestehen dort noch weitere Schutzgebiete wie FFH (Leipziger Auensystem), LSG und Vogelschutzgebiet (Leipziger Auwald) - einsehen kann man das z.B. auf der interaktiven Karte des BfN


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2020)

Da bin ich ja gespannt, wie sich da alle dran halten werden.
Den Weg bin ich 2004 oder so mit der BDO Runde das erste Mal gefahren, da war er kaum als solcher erkennbar.

Wie schon erwähnt, LSG und damit Radfahrverbot ist praktisch überall, ob am Cossi oder im Bienitz.


----------



## mw.dd (9. November 2020)

odolmann schrieb:


> Neben dem NSG bestehen dort noch weitere Schutzgebiete wie FFH (Leipziger Auensystem), LSG und Vogelschutzgebiet (Leipziger Auwald)


Ich empfehle noch einen Blick in die zugehörigen Schutzgebietsverordnungen.
Das Fahren abseits von dafür freigegebenen Wegen ist verboten, Geländeradsport ist verboten...


----------



## GuyGood (9. November 2020)

@cxfahrer  Wieso kann ich eigentlich keine Unterhaltung mit dir anfangen .    Müssen wir uns erst wieder zufällig auf irgendeiner Insel treffen


----------



## Seneca02 (25. November 2020)

Liebe MTBler,

am Montag habe ich festgestellt, dass aus meinem Keller im Zentrum West 4 Fahrräder entwendet wurden. Es handelt sich um ein
-Nicolai Helius TB in RAW mit orangenen Anbauteilen, Yari und Chris King Laufrädern, Shimano 11 fach
-Surly Karate Monkey in schwarz, Stahlrahmen starr mit starrer Gabel, Thomson Vorbau und Stütze, Shimano SLX 12-fach
-ein schwarzes Metz Carbonrennrad mit mattschwarzem Rahmen, 11 fach Ultegra und Aksium Laufräder
-ein rotes Specialized Fuse+ Hardtail mit schwarzer Suntour Gabel,10 fach Sram Ausstattung, auffälligen 3 Zoll breite B+ Bereifung
-ein Hope 650B+ Laufradsatz mit schwarzen Pro 4 Boost Naben

Die Fahrräder sind registriert, eine Anzeige ist erfolgt.

Sollte jemand Hinweise zu den doch auffälligen Fahrrädern, dann bitte an die Polizei wenden.

Nachfolgend noch die zugehörigen Bilder:
















Allen eine schöne Restwoche und viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Dezember 2020)

Ökolöwe schlägt vor: Auf dem agra-Gelände wäre eine Mountainbikestrecke gut aufgehoben
					

In der Ratsversammlung am 11. November gab es erst einmal nur den ersten Teil eines Ratsbeschlusses zum Mountainbiking im Leipziger Auwald. Da ging es erst einmal um die Trampelpfade und illegalen Mountainbikestrecken im südlichen Auwald. Die Grünen-Fraktion hatte noch einen eigenen Antrag...




					www.l-iz.de
				




dazu auch









						Leipzigs Umweltdezernat verzweifelt im Vorgehen gegen illegale Mountainbiker im südlichen Auwald
					

Im Sommer 2020 war es an einigen Stellen besonders schlimm anzusehen: Rücksichtslos zerschnitten wild angelegte Mountainbikestrecken den Auenwald an mehreren Stellen. Auch so drückt sich der Egoismus einer Gesellschaft aus, die den eigenen Spaß über die gefährdeten gemeinsamen Güter stellt. Am...




					www.l-iz.de
				




PS: zur Klarstellung um was es geht: am 20.01. in der Stadtratssitzung wird entsprechend der Beschlussvorlage der Rückbau aller im LSG/NSG Auwald befindlichen sogenannten Mountainbikestrecken beschlossen. Als Ausgleich dafür soll im Kontakt mit der sogenannten MTB-Szene eine offizielle Strecke irgendwo (Idee: AGRA) angelegt werden.
Das bedeutet, dass zB folgende Pfade (die vom Amt als MTB Strecke identifiziert wurden) gesperrt und zugeworfen werden:

Flossgraben
Halde Zschocher
Gayways
Palmengarten (bei RB am Ufer)
etc (man sollte nicht denken, der Stadtförster kennt seinen Wald nicht!

Dass diese Trampelpfade seit Jahrzehnten von Joggern, Gassigehern und Spaziergängern genutzt werden, scheint der Verwaltung entgangen zu sein. Dass sie es aber ernst meint, kann man ja an der Aktion am Stöckchenleger Paussnitztrail sehen.

Überlässt es nicht RideLE, die MTB Szene zu repräsentieren (nichts gegen RideLE, aber das wäre zu wenig!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Karnievel (19. Dezember 2020)

War seit langem mal wieder auf dem Müllberg.
Endlich ist der gesamte vordere trail entfernt und der Hügel Rennrad-tauglich.
Ein herzliches Danke an alle, die es geschafft haben in nur einem halben Jahr soviel publicity zu erzeugen das sich die Stadt nach 15 Jahren genötigt fühlt, einzugreifen.


----------



## Frodijak (19. Dezember 2020)

…


----------



## Evel Karnievel (19. Dezember 2020)

Frodijak schrieb:


>


Beide Themen sind meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich vergleichbar.

Gesetzesänderung vs. einzelne Personen beanspruchen einen geduldeten Spot und überspannen den Bogen.

Von anderen Sportarten kenne ich: „keep the secret spot secret“. In der heutigen Zeit denkt jeder Radler der 30cm in der Lift ist, er wird zum influencer.

Hier hätte man sich während des „anderen“ Jahres 2020 einfach an den vorhanden, lokalen Möglichkeiten erfreuen sollen.

Da helfen nun auch keine Petition oder Anfeindungen gegen die Stadtreinigung.

Aber ich gebe Dir Recht.
Werde zukünftig einfach mit dem Crosser anreisen und Spaß haben.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2020)

Secret Spot, dass ich nicht lache! 

Seit Sanierung des Müllbergs wurde dort gebuddelt, und es war wohl auch immer wieder Thema.
Klar, durch Corona drängen immer mehr Leute in das Gelände. Und ich fand die Strecken am Müllberg irgendwann einfach nur komplett verbaut, da wollte sich wohl jeder einmal selbst verwirklichen.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass dies der Grund für den Abriss war, sondern der verstärkte Druck der Naturschutz Lobby. Die Stadtreinigung war da nur ausführend. Es ist das LSG Auwald, auch der Müllberg liegt im LSG!

In der Vorlage für die SVV zum 20.1. liest sich das so:

_Im Sinne des Waldgesetzes für den Freistaat Sachsen wird ein stärkeres Vorgehen gegen illegal angelegte Strecken begrüßt. Der Vorschlag, bei illegal angelegten Strecken im NSG und LSG - insbesondere in empfindlichen Bereichen - stärker vorzugehen und solche möglichst schnell zurückzubauen, ist plausibel und entspricht der Rechtslage. Im NSG Elster-Pleiße-Auwald werden durch die untere Naturschutzbehörde noch in diesem Jahr weitere Maßnahmen gegen illegale Trampelpfade ergriffen_


----------



## Evel Karnievel (20. Dezember 2020)

Das kann durchaus eine Rolle spielen.
Dennoch ist es eine Vorlage für zukünftiges Handeln. Wir reden hier von Maßnahmen im aktuellen Jahr.
Die Wahrheit liegt sicherlich in der Mitte.

Secret ist natürlich etwas übertrieben.
Dennoch macht es einen Unterschied ob dort vom Kind bis zum Rentner jeder kurz seine Runde auf etablierten Pfaden dreht und diese ggf. mal frei schneidet oder eine Müllkippe regelrecht auseinander genommen wird.
Thema Rekultivierung, Sicherungsmaßnahmen, Haftung usw..
Auch Mitarbeiter der Stadt werden als Hobby joggen und eine beachtliche Veränderung wahrgenommen haben.

Aber egal. Es wird schon wieder etwas neues entstehen. Ist ja nicht das erste mal dort.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2020)

Evel Karnievel schrieb:


> Das kann durchaus eine Rolle spielen.
> Dennoch ist es eine Vorlage für zukünftiges Handeln. Wir reden hier von Maßnahmen im aktuellen Jahr.
> Die Wahrheit liegt sicherlich in der Mitte.
> 
> ...


Du kennst aber die anderen Spots, und was dort abgelaufen ist bzw welchen Druck die Naturschutz Lobby dort macht - Lößnig Dirtline z.B., oder z.B. Küchenholz was dazu in der L-IZ steht (o mein Gott wertvoller Wald wird zerstört und die Piepmatzen ) ?
Ist alles im LSG Auwald, und damit streng verboten.
"_So hat zum Beispiel die Strecke auf dem Nahleberg nicht nur das entstandene Biotop zerstört, sondern auch die Erdschicht, die diesen alten Schuttberg schützen soll." _(Zitat Ökolöwe)

Hier ein schöner Beitrag vor paar Tagen aus der L-IZ:








						Gleich Nägel mit Köpfen machen: Juliane Nagel beantragt Schaffung eines Mountainbike-Parcours auf dem agra-Gelände
					

Wenn schon, dann gleich konkret. „Die Stadt Leipzig setzt sich mit Vertretern der Mountainbikeszene und Radsportvereinen in Leipzig zusammen und prüft die Schaffung von legalen Mountainbike/Trialstrecken in Leipzig“, hatte die Grünenfraktion im September beantragt. Der Antrag stand für die für...




					www.l-iz.de
				




Ich wusste gar nicht, daß es auf der AGRA Topographie gibt - was das wohl werden soll? Wobei, ein asphaltierter großer Pumptrack wurde ja schon vor Jahren von der Stadt angedeutet. Ob die Kohle dafür endlich locker gemacht werden wird, ich glaube es kaum...

Ökolöwe:





						Raus aus dem Auwald, rein ins Vergnügen - Ökolöwe
					






					www.oekoloewe.de
				




PS: heute ab ca. 18:00-19:00 hier im Livestream (Anträge zur Beschlussfassung) sonst morgen: https://www.leipzig.de/news/news/ta...len-ratsversammlung-am-20-und-21-januar-2021/


----------



## luftschaukel (20. Dezember 2020)

Sorry, aber soll das ein Witz sein? 
Was die Linke da vom Stapel lässt, ungaublich!
Natürlich gehört Natur geschützt, aber ein MTB Trail oder sonst etwa ins "Flachland" zu beuen, damit behebe ich die Probleme nicht! Viel zu kurz gedacht das ganze! Hoffe das dieLinken sich nicht nur mit den Gravelfreaks zusammensetzen, für die passt das ja, können sie ja dann schön heizen und schöne Rundenzeiten fahren!


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2021)

Leipzig sucht neue Trails für Mountainbiker
					

Angebote statt Verbote: Weil Mountainbiker in der Regel in Leipzig auf illegalen Pfaden unterwegs sind, soll die Stadtverwaltung zusammen mit der Bikerszene nun Plätze für legale Trails finden.




					www.lvz.de
				



"Nicht jeder Radfahrer wünscht sich eine makellose ebene Piste. Für Mountainbiker machen Hügel, Unebenheiten, Löcher und lockerer Untergrund erst den ultimativen Kick aus. Doch solche Trails sind rar – noch dazu in Leipzig, wo es kaum Höhenunterschiede gibt. 
Und dort, wo Jugendliche sich selbst mühsam eine Strecke angelegt haben, bekommen sie schnell mit den Behörden Ärger. Erst im vergangenen Jahr ließ die Stadt eine Crossstrecke auf einer ehemaligen Deponie in Möckern zwischen Nahle und Neuer Luppe zerstören. Zur Begründung hieß es, der Trail auf dem „Trash Mountain“, wie die Biker die Kippe nennen, werde illegal betrieben und gefährde die Abdeckung der alten Deponie. 
Stadtrat erteilt Verwaltung einen Prüfauftrag: 
Nun nimmt sich jedoch der Stadtrat des Themas an. 
„Für Kinder und Jugendliche ist das ein sehr interessantes, verbindendes Gemeinschaftserlebnis“, warb Martin Biederstedt am Mittwoch bei seinen Stadtratskollegen um Verständnis für den besonderen Freizeitsport. Den Bikern ginge es nicht alleine darum zu fahren, sondern die Stecken auch gemeinsam anzulegen und auszubauen. 
Schließlich stellte sich die Ratsversammlung hinter den Vorschlag der Grünen-Fraktion, dass sich die Stadtverwaltung mit Vertretern der Mountainbikeszene und Radsportvereinen zusammensetzt und die Schaffung von legalen Mountainbike-Strecken prüft. Dabei soll, wie Linken-Stadträtin Juliane Nagel empfahl, das Agra-Gelände im Süden der Stadt mit in den Fokus genommen werden. Das Gelände befinde sich ohnehin in der Entwicklung und gehöre darüber hinaus der Kommune. 
Angesichts der Entwicklungspläne geben CDU und SPD dem Agra-Gelände allerdings wenig Chancen. „Wir wollen die Agra nicht überfrachten“, sagte SPD-Fraktionschef Christopher Zenker. Gleichwohl, gegen eine Eignungsprüfung spreche nichts. 
*Angebote sollen Auwald vor illegaler Nutzung schützen: *
Neben der mittlerweile aufgegebenen Mountainbike-Strecke in Möckern gibt es auch noch im Volkspark Kleinzschocher und entlang des Floßgrabens im Auwald illegale Trails. 
Das alleinige Verbot solcher Strecken und deren Beseitigung löse das Problem jedoch nicht, befand Grünen-Stadtrat Jürgen Kasek. *Wenn es aber neue Strecken gibt,* die die Flora und Fauna weniger stark als in einem Naturschutzgebiet beeinträchtigen, *sollte die Stadt auch stärker gegen illegal angelegte Wege im Auwald vorgehen. *
Aus Sicht des Dezernats von Umwelt- und Ordnungsbürgermeister Heiko Rosenthal (Die Linke) bestehe ein wesentliches Problem darin, dass es in der Mountainbike-Szene weder Vereine noch feste Organisationsstrukturen gibt. Es gebe im Liegenschaftsbestand des Amtes für Sport lediglich eine legale „Dirtbike-Sportanlage“ des Vereins Ride-LE in Lützschena-Stahmeln. Dort hätten Freizeitsportler vor 15 Jahren einen Verein gegründet und mit einem Pachtvertrag Verantwortung für die Umgestaltung einer ehemaligen Schießsportanlage übernommen, so das Dezernat. Von Klaus Staeubert"


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2021)

Der Stadtbezirksbeirat Süd tagt am 27. Januar 2021 um 18 Uhr per Videokonferenz mit u.A. folgender Tagesordnung:  * 
*    >     Erhalt und Aufwertung des Fockebergs            

_(Hierzu.....)stellt die SPD-Fraktion fest: „*Der Fockeberg *erfreut sich großer Beliebtheit und stellt einen wichtigen Ort zur Naherholung für Anwohnerinnen und Anwohner im Leipziger Süden und darüber hinaus dar. Um dies weiterhin gewährleisten zu können, bedarf es dringend eines Konzeptes für eine Neu- bzw. Umgestaltung des inzwischen heruntergewirtschafteten Areals.
Aktuell sind sämtliche Sitzmöglichkeiten in einem sehr schlechten Zustand, Abstellmöglichkeiten für Fahrräder gibt es nicht, *rings um den Berg haben sich ungenehmigte Mountainbikestrecken entwickelt,* die die Natur teilweise erheblich beeinflussen, und es sind wilde Feuerstellen entstanden. Vor diesem Hintergrund soll ein Konzept entwickelt werden, das die Missstände beseitigt und beispielsweise *das Mountainbiking in geordnete Bahnen lenkt*.“ (L-IZ)_

PS: auch der Fockeberg liegt im Landschaftsschutzgebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (27. Januar 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Stadtbezirksbeirat Süd tagt am 27. Januar 2021 um 18 Uhr per Videokonferenz mit u.A. folgender Tagesordnung:  *
> *    >     Erhalt und Aufwertung des Fockebergs
> 
> _(Hierzu.....)stellt die SPD-Fraktion fest: „*Der Fockeberg *erfreut sich großer Beliebtheit und stellt einen wichtigen Ort zur Naherholung für Anwohnerinnen und Anwohner im Leipziger Süden und darüber hinaus dar. Um dies weiterhin gewährleisten zu können, bedarf es dringend eines Konzeptes für eine Neu- bzw. Umgestaltung des inzwischen heruntergewirtschafteten Areals.
> ...



Naja von einem legalem sicheren Trail am Fockeberg hätten wir ja alle was. Keine Rentner mehr, die mit Beuteln nach mir schlagen .


----------



## luftschaukel (27. Januar 2021)

Das ist doch ein Wink, das die Trails dem Abriss geweiht sind!


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Wink, das die Trails dem Abriss geweiht sind!


Das sind sie doch eh - mit Corona ist das Gedränge dort so groß geworden, daß ich seit 1 Jahr bald nicht mehr dort war.

Wahrscheinlich ist für Gestaltung dann wieder kein Geld da, dann werden halt paar Bäume freigeschnitten, Bänkchen aufgehübscht und in dem Zuge die Trails mal wieder zugeworfen.
Aber irgendwann bricht sich der Gestaltungswille Bahn, und ob es dann ein WillyWonka-Trail á la Paganella sein wird, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.

Ich lese immer wieder gerne solche Formulierungen wie "heruntergewirtschaftet" im Zusammenhang mit "geordneten Bahnen". Man sieht die Rentner förmlich die Stöcke schwenken (ups bin bald selbst einer).


----------



## odolmann (27. Januar 2021)

@cxfahrer hat den Daumen drauf, denn wer soll denn die Gestaltung übernehmen? Extern vergeben an eine Firma ist im Budget dann nicht drin und für ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten zum Trailbau fehlt es an Struktur, einem Verein oder ähnlichem. Letztlich frage ich mich wie viel Platz dem MTB-Sport dann in diesem innerstädtischen Raum überhaupt eingeräumt werden kann ohne Interessenskonflikte zu erzwingen. Es sind eben nicht nur die Rentner sondern auch viele andere Spaziergänger, Jogger, Familien, Hundehalter etc. die aktuell bergwärts auch gern die Trails/Pfade/Wege nutzen um abseits der beiden Hauptwege etwas "wilde Natur" zu erleben. Will man in einem Konzept aber genau diese Wege exklusiv den Radfahrern für das Bergabfahren zusprechen müssten (Einbahnstraßen)Schilder her und es käme dennoch regelmäßig zu unschönen Begegnungen. Auch um dann zu vermitteln braucht es wieder Strukturen, einen Verein etc. Und leider löst das alles auch nicht das Problem von Hundekot - wirklich auf jeder Tour habe ich oder meine Kids eine Mine mitgebracht, egal ob am Fuß oder im Reifen. Hinzu kommen die zahllosen Plattfüße durch Scherben aus zerworfenen Flaschen - das Areal wird einfach von so einer heterogenen Masse frequentiert dass ein paar neue Bänke nicht ausreichen. Ich schaue aus dem Fenster zwar fast direkt auf den Gipfel aber überlege mir jeden Besuch dreimal, dabei bietet der Berg wirklich vergleichsweise viel. Sehr schade irgendwie.


----------



## odolmann (3. April 2021)

Auf der Hexe war was los! In der Pressemitteilung spricht man von einer Auseinandersetzung zwischen mehreren Personen und andere Schreiberlinge berichten von einem Gangüberfall auf Leipziger Mountainbiker - wie dem auch sei kein schöner Vorfall, wir waren dort auch schon als Familie.

Vor zwei Wochen bin ich seit längerem mal wieder auf den Nahleberg / ex Deponie / Trashmountain hoch. Ich hatte gedacht nur unten die Strecken seien gesperrt und rückgebaut, aber tatsächlich ist auch oben alles weg. Einen kleinen Anlieger hat man schon wieder neu geschaufelt, aber das macht die Abfahrt nun auch nicht spannender. Schade drum.


----------



## luftschaukel (3. April 2021)

"Erschreckende Gewalt": So lief der brutale Gang-Überfall auf Leipzigs Mountainbiker ab
					

Seit Jahren machen Jugend-Gangs den Leipziger Stadtteil Grünau unsicher. Am Montag eskalierte die Gewalt mal wieder. | TAG24




					www.tag24.de
				




Muss ganz schön brutal zugegangen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powermaniaxx (4. April 2021)

Traurig echt und laut Polizei gäbe es keine Gangs.


----------



## Chriz87 (11. Mai 2021)

Morgen. 
An den nicolai Fahrer gestern vom zwenkauer, wenn er mit liest könnte er sich mal bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## Finnito (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo  zusammen. Laut diesem schönen Leserbrief organisiert sich die Szene. Wo kann ich mich da einbringen bzw. unterstützend tätig werden?

Viele Grüße

Finn


----------



## mw.dd (11. Mai 2021)

Finnito schrieb:


> Laut diesem schönen Leserbrief


...ist mit dem "Mountainbike Tourismus Forum" ein angeblich kompetenter Ansprechpartner vor Ort.
Gibt's Belege für die Kompetenz in Sachen "stadtnahe Erholungsangebote für Radfahrer schaffen"?
Die sind mir bis jetzt nur als Verkaufsveranstaltung für diverse Konzepte im Bereich Tourismus aufgefallen.


----------



## wurstzipfel (27. Mai 2021)




----------



## wurstzipfel (27. Mai 2021)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1280669Anhang anzeigen 1280671


Hallo in die Runde,
mir wurde gestern mein Last aus dem Keller geklaut...
Falls jemand was sieht oder hört ...
Belohnung 500€
Dankeschön


----------



## dreadlock (25. Juni 2021)

Gibt es die Dienstags- bzw. Donnerstagsrunde noch? Bin nach Jahren nun wieder Leepzscher und würde gerne wissen mitfahren...


----------



## exit_us (25. Juni 2021)

Das BDO macht Dienstags und Mittwochs unterschiedliche Ausfahrten (Gravel, RR, Woman only). Schau mal auf deren Instaseite, da wird das angekündigt.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2021)

dreadlock schrieb:


> Gibt es die Dienstags- bzw. Donnerstagsrunde noch? Bin nach Jahren nun wieder Leepzscher und würde gerne wissen mitfahren...


Lass dich von jemandem in die WhatsApp einladen. Sporadisch raffen sich ein paar noch auf.


----------



## dreadlock (6. Juli 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Lass dich von jemandem in die WhatsApp einladen. Sporadisch raffen sich ein paar noch auf.


Super. Wer möchte mir seine Nummer verraten? Per PN?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chriz87 (7. November 2021)

Abend. Mal jemand Bock auf ne gemeinsame Runde kommende Woche?


----------



## skyfer (7. Januar 2022)

Nabend in die Runde, die erste Runde der gewählten Sprecher der DIMB IG Region Leipzig hat stattgefunden. Updates wird es, wie in der Gründungsveranstaltung geplant einmal im Monat via Teams-Meeting für alle Dimb-Mitglieder der Region geben. Auch wenn Mountainbiken ein Individualsport ist, machen und wollen wir doch alle das selbe. Aus diesem Grund ist es wichtig, dass wir uns organisieren. Damit die IG uns auch repräsentieren kann, kommt es auf jeden einzelnen an um auch wirkliches Gewicht darstellen zukönnen. D.h. wir brauchen jeden der noch nicht Mitglied ist in der DIMB. Eine Mitgliedschaft ist nicht teuer und bring viele bereits allgemeine Vorteile. Die Vorteile der DIMB IG für uns sind, dass wir selbst keinen eigenen Verein gründen müssen, wir auf Experten im jeweiligen Fachgebiet zurückgreifen können und auf diverse Erfahrungen aus anderen Städten zurückgreifen können und diese als positive Beispiele in Leipzig anbringen können. Neben dem ganzen Organisatorischem, den ersten Kontaktaufnahmen bzw. -ausweitung und Puplicity, planen wir ab April auch wieder eine regelmäßige Runde. Wir brauchen euch und zählen auf euch. Hier noch der Link zur DIMB-Mitgliedschaft: https://www.dimb.de/mitgliedschaft/mitglied-werden/


----------



## GuyGood (7. Januar 2022)

Sehr coole Sache: Vielleicht wäre es auch lohnenswert, einfach mal an den verbliebenen Spots der Stadt vorbeizufahren, sobald die Saison beginnt, um aktiv für die IG und die DIMB im Allgemeinen zu werben


----------



## skyfer (8. Januar 2022)

Alles in Planung. Wir müssen gerade die Budgetplanung für 2022 machen darin sind auch Visitenkarten zum Verteilen vorgesehen. 
Das ganze rollt langsam, die DIMB ist da auch nicht die schnellste ;-)


----------



## Finnito (8. Januar 2022)

skyfer schrieb:


> Alles in Planung. Wir müssen gerade die Budgetplanung für 2022 machen darin sind auch Visitenkarten zum Verteilen vorgesehen.
> Das ganze rollt langsam, die DIMB ist da auch nicht die schnellste ;-)


Geil habe da auch länger drüber nachgedacht so etwas irgendwie anzuleihern um die verbliebenden Spot zu schützen und/oder ggf. legale Strecken mit Tiefenmetern zu ermöglichen. Ich bin beigetreten!


----------



## skyfer (16. Januar 2022)

Jetzt haben wir auch eine Seite 😉









						DIMB IG Leipzig
					

DIMB IG Leipzig




					www.dimb.de


----------



## Chriz87 (16. Januar 2022)

Schöne Sache, vorallem mit den gemeinsamen Ausfahrten. 
Wäre dabei, immer alleine radeln macht auch keinen spass....


----------



## Habitat84 (20. Januar 2022)

Grüße in die Runde. Ich bin nächste woche für 2 tage (Mi+Do) das erste mal in Leipzig und überlege ob ich ein bike mitnehme oder nicht. Gibt es denn jemanden der zeit und lust hätte für ne gemeinsame Fahrt? Ob tour oder trail oder kombi von beidem wäre mir egal. 

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Januar 2022)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Grüße in die Runde. Ich bin nächste woche für 2 tage (Mi+Do) das erste mal in Leipzig und überlege ob ich ein bike mitnehme oder nicht. Gibt es denn jemanden der zeit und lust hätte für ne gemeinsame Fahrt? Ob tour oder trail oder kombi von beidem wäre mir egal.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin


Es ist grad extrem schlammig überall und Nieselregen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (24. Januar 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es ist grad extrem schlammig überall und Nieselregen...


Danke für die info. Na dann buche ich mal ohne rad


----------



## skyfer (23. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wollte euch heute mal wieder ein kleines Update über den Fortschritt unserer DIMB IG geben. 

Nachdem wir eine Pressemitteilung verfasst und verschickt haben, wurde sie bereits zweimal veröffentlich, siehe hier: 
https://www.l-iz.de/melder/wortmeld...-deutschen-initiative-mountainbike-e-v-434081
https://www.leipziginfo.de/aktuelle...sa9vGeEFGrBoRbyOjDGr5dQ7NRJKR8JBzhI8I1Mjcw9lE

Des Weiteren sind wir in der aktuellen Ausgabe von WE RIDE LEIPZIG, Bilder im Anhang.

Nach unserer Pressemitteilung, werden wir diese Woche auch noch in die aktive Kommunikation mit den ersten Amtsleitern gehen, um hier eine Gesprächsgrundlage zu schaffen. 

Die DIMB IG wächst, doch es braucht dennoch jeden einzelnen von euch, damit wir auch die wirkliche Masse von Mountainbikern in und um Leipzig repräsentieren und entsprechendes Gehör finden.

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschafft lohnt sich nicht nur allein schon durch die diversen Rabatte bei vielen Online-Shops und 4x im Jahr das Bike-Magazin, sondern ihr unterstützt jetzt auch durch unserer IG euren Sport und eure Trails vor eurer Tür.


----------



## morph027 (19. März 2022)

Chriz87 schrieb:


> Schöne Sache, vorallem mit den gemeinsamen Ausfahrten.
> Wäre dabei, immer alleine radeln macht auch keinen spass....


Wer spontan noch Zeit findet, morgen früh um 10 Start an der Sachsenbrücke. Noch nicht direkt IG organisiert, aber Hauptsache Rad fahren


----------



## Chriz87 (19. März 2022)

Steh bereit. Bis dahin


----------



## Chriz87 (20. März 2022)

War ne schöne runde heute,  gern mehr davon!!


----------



## odolmann (20. März 2022)

Was / wie lang und weit seid ihr so gefahren? Radweg zur Hexe am Lindenauer Hafen sehe ich - und sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (20. März 2022)

odolmann schrieb:


> Was / wie lang und weit seid ihr so gefahren? Radweg zur Hexe am Lindenauer Hafen sehe ich - und sonst?


Genau, dann weiter über die Halde zum Kulki und wieder zurück. Ca. 35 km 1:45 Fahrzeit + längere Pausen


----------



## FASTRiDeLE (22. März 2022)

Morgen (Mittwoch, 23. März) gibt es eine spontane Feierabendrunde. Treffpunk ist 15:30 Uhr am Naturkundemuseum. Wohin es dann genau hingeht ist uns noch nicht klar, aber vielleicht in Richtung Auensee. Fahrzeit ca. 2h, mit Feierabendbier am Ende.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2022)

Mölkau


----------



## Chriz87 (27. März 2022)

Wo genau ist denn der Spot?


----------



## Evel Karnievel (7. April 2022)

morph027 schrieb:


> Wer spontan noch Zeit findet, morgen früh um 10 Start an der Sachsenbrücke. Noch nicht direkt IG organisiert, aber Hauptsache Rad fahren


Wo / wie organisiert Ihr eure Ausfahrten?


----------



## morph027 (7. April 2022)

Aktuell kann man da noch nicht von Orga reden, eher so Zufall-Urknall Theorie. Wir planen aber tatsächlich wieder feste Termine wie früher die BDO Touren. Terminfindung bei Menschen mit Job und Familie wie immer tricky 🙃

Bis dahin würde ich bei Kenntnis einfach mal hier posten.

Aktuell lieg ich aber mit diesem Drecksvirus flach und muss sicher erst mal ein paar Wochen die Beine still halten 🤬


----------



## Evel Karnievel (7. April 2022)

Alles klaro.
Sag Bescheid wenn’s was gibt.
Oder ne WhatsApp Gruppe usw..
Hätte Bock auf bisschen rollen und co..


----------



## leler (7. April 2022)

+1 
Bitte schreibt mal hier, wenn wieder eine Tour ansteht. Vielleicht klappt es bei mir mal. Würde mich freuen...


----------



## Chriz87 (8. April 2022)

Ab wann habter denn kommende Woche Zeit? 
Montag werd ich bestimmt gegen Mittag aufs rad gehen und ab Dienstag gegen 15/16uhr


----------



## skyfer (6. Mai 2022)

Sonntag früh um 10 Uhr gibts wieder ne Runde, Treffpunkt Sachsenbrücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inertial (23. Mai 2022)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie es um den Pumptrack in Leipzig Seehausen steht? Wird der gepflegt- die Einweihung liegt ja nun etwas zurück.


----------



## morph027 (23. Mai 2022)

Ich wär kürzlich (dieses Jahr) dort und der war einmal neu abgezogen. Ich fürchte aber, der verliert da mit der Zeit die Kontur, weil ja der Bauunternehmer kein Biker ist ^^ Ich kram mal ein Bild raus.


----------



## odolmann (27. Mai 2022)

Sagt mal, bei welchen Bike-Shops in der Stadt habt ihr schon Service an Federgabeln machen lassen und wie waren die Erfahrungen?


----------



## luftschaukel (28. Mai 2022)

PB Federsysteme. 
Nix Shop. 
Online 😉


----------



## morph027 (28. Mai 2022)

Ich mach das seit Jahren selber. Alternativ würde ich auch einschicken (MST zum Beispiel).


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Mai 2022)

Hatte nicht BDO mal einen RS Service?

 Fox war doch eh immer direkt, meine ich. 
Das Problem ist ja einerseits die Verfügbarkeit von Serviceteilen für den Heimbastler, aber andererseits die Nichtverhandelbarkeit von Reparaturen beim Einschicken. Zumindest bei Fox.


----------



## morph027 (28. Mai 2022)

Bei Fox gibt's mittlerweile Ersatzteile, haben hier auch schon mal Kram für eine 36er geordert.


----------



## odolmann (28. Mai 2022)

Danke für den Input, ich habe den "Bonus" dass ich den Service für eine DVO Diamond brauche. Werde ich um Einsenden wohl nicht herum kommen. Erste Suchanfragen brachten die Läden von Klausmann / MRC / Fahrwerk (Tübingen)


----------



## Frodijak (29. Mai 2022)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [THM]ThomasS (29. Mai 2022)

Habe bei LemonShox in Nürnberg bereits mehrfach meine Variostützen servicen lassen und alles verlief tip top. Die kümmern sich auch um Gabeln und Dämpfer.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Mai 2022)

odolmann schrieb:


> (Tübingen)


roscher3000.de wäre in Dresden.


----------



## morph027 (5. Juni 2022)

Sieht an sich gepflegt aus, fährt sich aber nicht mehr so knackig wie anfangs, die Wellen sind schon alle ganz schön abgefahren. Also im Radius. So ein Teil gehört halt für die investierte Kohle doch einfach aus dem guten Velosolutions-Asphalt


----------



## Xooldman (5. Juni 2022)

Männers, hat jemand vielleicht eine Dämpferbuchse 8mm Bohrung, 30mm Breite, Außendurchmesser 12,irgendwas (Standardmaß) rumliegen? Stahl oder Alu ist egal. Hatte den Dämpfer zum Service geschickt und alles dran gelassen. Kam dann aber ohne wieder zurück.


----------



## astraljunkie (10. Juni 2022)

morph027 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1491986Anhang anzeigen 1491987
> 
> Sieht an sich gepflegt aus, fährt sich aber nicht mehr so knackig wie anfangs, die Wellen sind schon alle ganz schön abgefahren. Also im Radius. So ein Teil gehört halt für die investierte Kohle doch einfach aus dem guten Velosolutions-Asphalt





So muss das... Pöcking(bayern)


----------



## luftschaukel (12. Juni 2022)

Oder so (Meerane)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RuckZuck33 (20. Oktober 2022)

Guten Abend in die Runde , 
Bin relativer Neuling im MTB und suche einfach Leute mit denen ich paar Runden in Leipzig drehen kann . Auch Mal am WE nach Schöneck in den Bikepark . 
Vlt finden sich hier ja ein paar  
LG Leon


----------



## -Nico- (20. Oktober 2022)

RuckZuck33 schrieb:


> Guten Abend in die Runde ,
> Bin relativer Neuling im MTB und suche einfach Leute mit denen ich paar Runden in Leipzig drehen kann . Auch Mal am WE nach Schöneck in den Bikepark .
> Vlt finden sich hier ja ein paar
> LG Leon


Moin, wenn du mal ne Runde drehen möchtest kannst du dich anschließen.
Ich werde Samstag mal ne Runde drehen. Lindenthal -> Cossi und dann mal gucken (Zwenkauersee, Markleebergersee, Störmthalersee) etwas Auswahl gibt es ja dann.


----------



## RuckZuck33 (20. Oktober 2022)

-Nico- schrieb:


> Moin, wenn du mal ne Runde drehen möchtest kannst du dich anschließen.
> Ich werde Samstag mal ne Runde drehen. Lindenthal -> Cossi und dann mal gucken (Zwenkauersee, Markleebergerseee, Störmthalersee) etwas Auswahl gibt es ja dann.


Klar sehr gerne , Mal ne Nummer austauschen ? 
Dieses Wochende bin ich leider nicht da .


----------



## mw.dd (24. Oktober 2022)

skyfer schrieb:


> ich wollte euch heute mal wieder ein kleines Update über den Fortschritt unserer DIMB IG geben.


Falls die Sprecher der IG Leipzig hier mitlesen: Ich bitte um einen PN.


----------



## skyfer (11. November 2022)

Für Kurzentschlossene: Wer morgen Bock auf be Runde hat, um 10 Uhr an der Sachsenbrücke. Wir sind schon 5, mehr geht immer 😎


----------



## -Nico- (11. November 2022)

skyfer schrieb:


> Für Kurzentschlossene: Wer morgen Bock auf be Runde hat, um 10 Uhr an der Sachsenbrücke. Wir sind schon 5, mehr geht immer 😎


Sehr schade, nächstes Wochenende wäre ich dabei 🙄


----------



## skyfer (11. November 2022)

-Nico- schrieb:


> Sehr schade, nächstes Wochenende wäre ich dabei 🙄


Bei gutem Wetter geht sicherlich nächstes Wochenende auch was.


----------



## -Nico- (11. November 2022)

skyfer schrieb:


> Bei gutem Wetter geht sicherlich nächstes Wochenende auch was.


Klingt sehr gut! Wir bleiben dran. 
Dann postet das auch hier, falls nächstes wo was ansteht!


----------



## skyfer (16. November 2022)

Für die Wochenendplanung: Wer  Bock auf ne Runde hat, Sonntag um 10 Uhr an der Sachsenbrücke wieder.


----------



## skyfer (16. November 2022)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Nico- (16. November 2022)

skyfer schrieb:


> Für die Wochenendplanung: Wer  Bock auf ne Runde hat, Sonntag um 10 Uhr an der Sachsenbrücke wieder.


So zeitig 😳
Aber ok, ist eure Zeit! 
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Chriz87 (18. November 2022)

Bin am Sonntag 10uhr an der sachsenbrücke.
Bis dahin


----------



## -Nico- (19. November 2022)

Bleibt es morgen auch bei den Temperaturen dabei? Oder doch lieber etwas Richtung Mittag, weil es da vielleicht nicht ganz so kalt ist!? 🙄
Sonst muss ich ja Glühwein in meine Trinkflaschen füllen 😁


----------



## morph027 (19. November 2022)

Kalt ist besser, da ist der Schlamm noch gefroren 😜 Hab gerade schon extra die Klickpedalen angebaut, damit ich die warmen Gore Winterschuhe anziehen kann 🙈


----------



## -Nico- (20. November 2022)

Bin auf dem Weg!


----------



## Chriz87 (20. November 2022)

@skyfer 
Magst mal die Bilder rein stellen die du an der hexe gemacht hast? 
Sonst noch jemand ein Bild gemacht??


----------



## -Nico- (20. November 2022)

Danke nochmal an euch alle fürs mitnehmen heute! 😁


----------



## morph027 (20. November 2022)

Chriz87 schrieb:


> @skyfer
> Magst mal die Bilder rein stellen die du an der hexe gemacht hast?
> Sonst noch jemand ein Bild gemacht??


Sind nichts geworden, da müssen wir nochmal ran 


-Nico- schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an euch alle fürs mitnehmen heute! 😁


Sehr gern!


----------



## cxfahrer (26. November 2022)

skyfer schrieb:


> Für die Wochenendplanung: Wer  Bock auf ne Runde hat, Sonntag um 10 Uhr an der Sachsenbrücke wieder.


Radelt ihr morgen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyfer (26. November 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Radelt ihr morgen???


Ist nichts geplant, haben schon andere Verpflichtungen


----------



## cxfahrer (26. November 2022)

Na dann radel ich was später.


----------



## skyfer (30. November 2022)

Für die Wochenendplanung: Wer  Bock auf ne Runde hat, Sonntag um 10 Uhr an der Sachsenbrücke wieder. 
Auf Grund der Witterung, wer hat, mit Down-Gravel 🙃
Die Bienitz-Runde geht aber auch mit Mtb 😉


----------



## skyfer (7. Dezember 2022)

Für die Wochenendplanung: Wer  Bock auf ne Runde hat, Sonntag um 10 Uhr an der Sachsenbrücke wieder 🥶


----------



## Chriz87 (8. Dezember 2022)

Bin dabei


----------



## FASTRiDeLE (8. Dezember 2022)

Könnte ein Snowride werden.   Versuche dabei zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyfer (30. Dezember 2022)

Für die Neujahr-Planung: Wer  Bock auf ne Runde hat, Sonntag um 10 Uhr an der Sachsenbrücke wieder


----------



## skyfer (4. Januar 2023)

Für die Wochenendplanung: Wer  Bock auf ne Runde hat, Samstag um 10 Uhr an der Sachsenbrücke wieder 🤙🏻


----------



## skyfer (Mittwoch um 22:25)

Für die Wochenendplanung: Wer  Bock auf ne Runde hat, Samstag um 10 Uhr an der Sachsenbrücke wieder 🤙🏻


----------



## Chriz87 (Gestern um 07:15)

Top, hab frei. Bis dahin


----------

